# 82 BFPs!!! Come ALL November 1st-30th Testers!!! 8 Angels 295 Testers & counting....



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST:* :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...1st-testers-32-bfps-293-testing-counting.html OCTOBER Thread 
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...oin-us-here-find-bump-buddy.html#post13615590 DECEMBER Thread


11/1
(Happy B-day BABYGIRL 1 :cake:)
​ANNIEDOODLE :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
BABYDOODLES ?????
BOGOS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
BUCKLES :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:BUG222:bfp: 10/31​CATLOVER :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
CLENNA91 ?????
DEBZIE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:IMMY11 :bfp:11/2​JUSTKIA :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
MRSGRUFFALO :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MRSMOO72 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:MRSRB:bfp: 10/27​NATURENUT :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
PRETTYLADYY :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
POSTALMOM :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
SPANNY2010 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!


11/2​AKILGORE2012 ?????
BABY_MAYBE ?????
CALISTA20 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
CANADIANMAPLE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
HERETOHOPE :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
JENNABEE :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
MRS. RESA :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
MSFOXYMAX :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:MSP_TEEN :bfp: 10/29​NAVYWAG ?????
SKWEEK35 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/3
(Happy B-Day GEORDIEBOO's DH!!:cake: )
​ :happydance:BLUBERRYMUFIN :bfp: 11/2​CARLICAREBEAR :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:CLOVERMOUSE :bfp: 11/3
:happydance:COLLIE_CRAZY:bfp:10/31
:happydance:DWN :bfp: 11/3​EMLETS ?????
FFIGHTERWIFE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
GEORDIE BOO x ?????
KAMIAM :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
LALALEN ?????
*MRSMM24*:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:MUMMYJOHNSON:bfp:10/27 
:happydance:RAEVANAA:bfp: 11/3


11/4​ALIBIZ :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
ANNLAV :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
CITRUS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
FERTILESOUL ?????
IWANNABFP :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:sadangel: JENN155:bfp: 11/7
:happydance:JENNIFER.:bfp: 11/3​JENNIFERANN :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:LIL LADY BIRD:bfp: 11/2
:happydance:MAMMAHUFF12:bfp:10/31​MOMWANNABE81 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
PROMISE07 ?????
:happydance:RUBIES5:bfp:11/1

11/5
(Happy B-day EMLET'S DH! :cake:)
(Happy Anny MUMMYFIN! :wedding:)
​AMANDAMB1108 ?????
ANGELRIA :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:BABYKISER:bfp:11/1​BUTTERFLY22 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:CANADA8:bfp:11/5​CRAZYCHICK31 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
ELLIS0498 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
GD29 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
HOPING4GIRL :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
JEOESTREICH :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
KIMBRE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
KRISSIE1234UK :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:LETIA659:bfp:11/4​LINDSLOU ?????
LOTTE ?????
:happydance:MAMIE:bfp:10/31
:sadangel:MOMOFONE08:bfp:10/31​POOKERS ?????
RAFWIFE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
RAZYFOZY84 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
ROMPY :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
SUNNIE1984 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
TWICKYWABBIT :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/6​BELLS N BUMP :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
C1403 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
DBZ34 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
DISCOCLARE:spermy:still chasing...BFN!
DOODAH :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:sadangel:FIONA23:bfp:11/1​INARU816 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
JOSEPHINE3 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
:happydance:MOMMY2LILMEN:bfp:11/13
:happydance:NEWLYMRS :bfp:11/5​OCEAN_PEARL :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
TYLER LEWIS ?????


11/7
(Happy Anny QUEEN BEE.! :wedding:)​ BDAWN8403 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
GAIJIN ?????
:happydance:JESSRMOM:bfp:11/8​KISSESANDHUGS:hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
LOVEBUG1821 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:LUCKYELEVEN:bfp:11/7​MELLYMOMMY ?????
:happydance:SLLYDRKFSH:bfp:11/4


11/8
(Happy Anny JUSTKIA! :wedding:)
​ ARCHANGELLOU :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:CARLITOSWAY:bfp:11/8​HOLDEN_BABEZ :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
KROS330 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:MOMMAFINCH:bfp:11/6
:sadangel:MOMMYOF5:bfp:11/13
:happydance:MUMOFTO:bfp:11/6
:sadangel:SKYRAAA:bfp:11/8​TIFFANYAMB3R :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/9​2016 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
28329 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:ABII:bfp:11/9​ANGEL BABY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
BUTTERWORTH :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
~CHIPPER~ :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
:happydance:DOOGIE123:bfp:11/9
:happydance:HEAVYHEART:bfp:11/9​I_HEART_PANDA ?????
JANICE1972 :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
LEG333 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MRS_DUTCH15:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:MUMJ18:bfp:11/12
:happydance:MUMMYTOOSCAR:bfp:11/9​QUEEN BEE. :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
:sadangel:SCOOBYDRLP:bfp:11/5​SHORTY88 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
TELLA :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/10
(Happy B-day BABYGIRL 1's DH and xBOOCHANx's DH:cake:)​ASHLEYANN :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
CHARLIEKAY :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
DARKEST :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
DINIDANI :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
IMPET LIMPET :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:LYSH:bfp:11/10​MAYBE2012BABY ?????
MICH31 ?????
:happydance:MISS TANYA:bfp:11/10​PINKORBLUE11 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:RUTHYH:bfp:11/6
:happydance:TANZIBAR83:bfp:11/5


11/11​AMB11 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
BABYGIRL1 :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
ENDOGIRL :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
HANGIN_ON_AGS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
NEWHOPE11 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
RACHELKT :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
SDEITRICK1 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
SPAGGY37 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/12
(Happy Anny MAYBE2012BABY! :wedding:)
(Happy B-Day 28329'S DH :cake:)​ALLYBABY:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
BRASSY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
BUBBALOO2011 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
HIPPIECHICK :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:KMBABYCRAZY:bfp:11/15​MELISSA x :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MRSPTTC :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
SJDSMOMMY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/13​AC1987 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
AMOMMY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:CHARLIE1984:bfp:11/13​KEEDA :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
LILYV :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
SMALLBLUESTAR ?????
TNKZMOM ?????


11/14
(Happy Anny MRS S-M! :wedding:)​BECYBOO_x :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
BRADANDJANE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:DJANA83:bfp:11/9​FROLIKY2011 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:JAMERC77:bfp:11/13​LEKKERSLAAP ????? 
MUMMYFIN :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MRSFAZZ :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MRSINE ?????
MRS S-M :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
THESMPSNS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/15
(Happy B-day GOODVIBES' DS! :cake:)​KITTYLADY ?????
MAMMAWANNABE :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
:happydance:NIC_W:bfp:11/12​WABBLIT :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
WENDYK1 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/16
(Happy B-day NIX and PSYCHNUT09! :cake:)
​BABYBLUESKYE ?????
xBOOCHANx :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
C.ARMYWIFE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
DAZED125 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
EVERHOPEFUL ?????
:happydance:KARLEE:bfp:11/11​ICKLE PAND :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MAMMATOTWO :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:NIX:bfp:11/21
:sadangel:RILIYE:bfp:11/14​TAMMY77 ?????


11/17
(Happy B-day MAZZY17'S DH! :cake:)​ALTAMOM :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:ARMYWIFE91210:bfp:11/17​FOXYKINS :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
LAURAMARI17 ?????
MAZZY17 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:MIXEDBEAUTYx:bfp:11/16
:happydance:MLAN:bfp:11/??​PYSCHNUT09 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
SAITIFFEH :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
TAURUSMOM05:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
WISHIN4BFP ?????


11/18​BETTY DRAPER :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
JBELL157 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
LEAHSMAMA :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
LILLICHLOE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
LILLYBEE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MRSEVEWAT1 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MRSKG :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MUMMYP2B ?????
SWEETCURLY79 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/19​2IVY2 ?????
AKSHUSTOBEMOM :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
DAYDREAM :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
DAYDREAMING22 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:MIKAYLASMOMMY:bfp:11/??​SANDY1222 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
STACEY333 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
WISHFULx1 ?????


11/20
_(Happy B-day ARMYWIFE91210 )_​CAMERASHY:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
JKBURNS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
LOUISECLARE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:LUBUTO:bfp:11/18​MEADOWLARK :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
RIVER54 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
SUNSHINE7125 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/21​~CHIPPER~ :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:HOLD:bfp:11/21​ILIKECAKE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:MICHELLEW:bfp:11/15
:happydance:MRSLOTUS:bfp:11/18​PINKPEONY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
SUPERWOMANTTC :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
TTCPOSTVR ?????
VMAG :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/22​DEARBABY ?????
:happydance:HOLLYMARIE:bfp:11/22​MUMMYOF2GIRLZ :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:SARAH_ANNE:bfp:11/25

11/23
_(Happy B-day CHARLIEKAY )_​ :happydance:BENTLEE:bfp:11/24​BLKHAIRBEAUTY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
CEIL :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:CLAREY1981:bfp:11/17​EAANDBA_TTC :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
HATBOX :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MADRID98 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MSLESLEY ?????
PRETTYLADYY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:SHANNONAREKI:bfp:11/20


11/24
[Happy Thanksgiving (U.S.) :laugh2:]​1CRE8TIVGRL :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
CCKARTING :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
HARPS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:JENNA1984:bfp:11/23​JSMOM5 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
KANTELE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE! 
:happydance:KEELA:bfp:11/??​KTSMILES ?????
LALAR :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE! 
PEPSICHIC :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE! 
:happydance:RNTTC_2001:bfp:11/17
:happydance:SPANNY2010:bfp:11/24


11/25
_(Happy B-day ABII )_​DAISYQ :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
HERETOHOPE ?????
:happydance:KOZMIKKITTEN:bfp:11/22
:happydance:LIKEAUSTRALIA:bfp:11/28​MOMMY2BE7772 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MISSINKED :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
SARAHxxx ?????
:happydance:WAITING2012:bfp:11/25


11/26
:happydance:BABYGIRL1:bfp:12/7
:happydance:BFPHOPEFUL:bfp:11/25
:happydance:COASTGIRL:bfp:11/27​DEBZIE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
GEM09 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
GREATS ?????
MISSBABES :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MOMMA.BEAR :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE! 
MUMMYP2B ?????


11/27
(Happy Anniversary WISHING2012!:wedding:)
(Happy B-day HOPING4GIRL's DH! :cake:)​CHARLIEKAY :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
xx EMILY xx ?????
:happydance:SEANELLE:bfp:11/27
:happydance:SIEGAL:bfp:11/25​TWEAK0605 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
WM61711 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


11/28
(Happy B-day SARAHAK! :cake:)
:sadangel:BEVERLEYLN:bfp:11/25​EDAMAME :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
GIRL FRIDAY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
HAPPYBEANY :spermy:still chasing...into DECEMBER!
:happydance:JENNABEE:bfp:11/28
:happydance:LITTLEBABYBOY:bfp:11/28
LIZLOVELUST :spermy:still chasing...into DECEMBER!
:happydance:LOVINGLIMES:bfp:11/29​NATURENUT ?????
PAULA181 :spermy:still chasing into December...BFN!​SARAHAK :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
SHARPY1311 ?????
:happydance:TTCINBC:bfp:11/28


11/29
(Happy B-day, Happy Anny MOMMA.BEAR :cake:)​ALLIE2009 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
ANNIEDOODLES ?????
AQUAM :spermy:still chasing...into DECEMBER!​BUCKLES ?????
DBZ34 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:ERRN:bfp:11/29​FOQUITA :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
KITTY2385 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!


*11/30*
ALMOSTHERE :spermy:still chasing...into DECEMBER!​ALLIEBABY ?????
ANTSYNEWLYWED :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
BABYDRMS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
CLOUD9 ?????
:happydance:DINIDANI:bfp:12/5[/CENTER]
DOOPERSGURL :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
:happydance:HOPING4GIRL:bfp:11/27
:happydance:KISSESANDHUGS:bfp:11/25​MRSxxBOSS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
MRS. RESA :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
PHINEAS ?????
PINK MUM :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
POSTALMOM ?????
READY4NUMBER2 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
VANIILLA ?????

Hi Ladies,

As promised to an awesome member _JUSTKIA_... I am starting this thread now! As some of you begin to get your AF now or early, this will come in handy to increase your hopefulness! We are going to start this cycle off with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #3after a recent loss. Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time. Our daughter is 8yo (9 on Oct. 27th) and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! I am currently FXD for Oct as I wait on AF due to a temp drop at the end of Sept, but I have been asked if I will continue my PMA TWW threads and I will!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... Join!

*Ok Ladies.... *I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Good Luck to us all, FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## JustKia

Aww MrsMM24 :hugs:

Well, I'm on CD3 and averaging a 34 day cycle this year so far.
My predicted Ov dates are 11 Oct based on lunar cycles and ~18 Oct based on 8 previous cycles.
I'm also temping and will be using OPKs for the first time this month so will be interesting to see how they compare to those dates.

So all being well I'll be testing Nov 1st :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, let's get you started. I think that in Oct I am going to start SMEP... It is going to be a little different as we won't be BDg, but I am optimistic...

I hope that Nov is your month to see a most magnificent bfp!!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## JustKia

Had to google SMEP but sounds like a positive plan :thumbup:
FX'ed and lots of :dust:


----------



## debzie

Hi there JustKia just noticed your lunar ovulation predictions mine have been pretty close for the last few month since my mmc. Will check for this month. Lunar prediction is october 16th.


----------



## JustKia

Oh GL hun :dust:
My lunar and cycle Ov predictions are usually about a week apart. It's supposed to be that you're super fertile if they are within a day of each other.
I had that happen about 3 cycles ago but unfortunately our timing was real bad that month.


----------



## debzie

It looks like they are exact this month I usually ov between cd 17-19 so if I ov cd 17 that it the 16th. Typical I have to sit this one out as I am awaiting tests for an abnormal pap smear. I have been advised not to ttc until the docs get all the results in-case I need treatment....UNLESS FATE INTERVENES OF COURSE. 

good luck.


----------



## MrsMM24

DEBZIE, I know all will be well with you and you will be giving us a mid-Nov test date soon!! FXD! for your Nov bfp!!! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

thanks mrsmm. I will probably still be testing the 1st if AF doesnot show up, you never know fate may intervene this cycle despite us not trying. Condoms are not 100% effective. other wise it will be late november I will be testing.


----------



## charliekay

hi all im currently on CD1 as the witch got me today!! i will be testing on 10th nov :)
gud luck :dust:


----------



## wifey1988

JustKia said:


> Had to google SMEP but sounds like a positive plan :thumbup:
> FX'ed and lots of :dust:

lol me too


----------



## charliekay

i just googled SMEP also lol may give that a try x


----------



## Bentlee

Hi there..
I will start ttc on Oct 25th and since I have a regular 27-days-cycle I would probably test on Nov 23rd, so may I join your group?
Regards
Bentlee


----------



## charliekay

hi bentlee 23rd nov is my birthday :) sending you lots of :dust: hope you get your :bfp: !! x


----------



## Bentlee

oh Charlie I hope that's a happy omen" Lots of baby :dust: for you, too!!


----------



## MrsMM24

DEBZIE, I will put you down for Nov 16th, just to cover the dates :winkwink: although I hope that you have a surprise before! :dust:

Welcome to the thread CHARLIEKAY and BENTLEE!!! I hope that Thanksgiving and Nov bring many things to celebrate for you!!! :dust:

*First Page Updated*


----------



## AliBiz

Hey Ladies, I'm out for October so will be joining this thread, however, due to very irregular AF, I have no idea when she will come in november so as soon as I OV I'll let you know when to put me in :)


----------



## MrsMM24

ALIBIZ, you know you are welcome here Hun! Keep me posted and you will be added ASAP! Hang in there and monitor your cycle!! I can't wait to add you so you can get that bfp and your name in LIGHTS!!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## debzie

Thanks mrsmm af is all but on her way out just spotting now. Good luck with smep.


----------



## charliekay

cant wait for november now!! :)
gud luck girls :dust: hopefully :bfp: 's all round! xx


----------



## Bentlee

Thank you MrsMM24 :hug:

Seems to be a very sweet group here :hi:


----------



## MrsMM24

BENTLEE, you have good perception, this group is very sweet.... I was with these ladies in Sept testing thread.... so sad to see them come over to Nov, but.... the egg chase will produce a BFP sticky sticky Nov Bean!!! :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

:wave: hi everyone, I'm moving in here from the October thread as af got me :( and mrsMM does such a good job on these threads :)

So I'm currently cd1 and thinking I'll be ov'ing around 18th-21st oct, that makes my testing date around 2nd Nov, if I can wait that long :haha:

So anyways that's me, looking forward to having you girls around during the 2ww and seeing lots of :bfp:'s :)


----------



## MrsMM24

You are totally in here! Welcome to Nov TWW!! GL FXD! :dust: This will be IT for you hun!


----------



## BabyDoodles

Hey ladies, i'm also moving over here from the October testing thread....i'll be teting on the 1st of November so fx'd for a :bfp: and :dust: to you all! 

i had a conception reading done and i was told that i would get a :bfp: at the end of Oct/start of Nov.....heres hoping its true!!

oh and its also my 21st birthday in November :D


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry you have to join from the Oct, damn that AF, however, seems like we are sure to see a bfp from you in Nov!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## CloverMouse

:wave: Hi Ladies.. Looks like I'm back for another month, but I get to spend it with you all :winkwink:

I'm going with Nov. 3rd.


----------



## CloverMouse

This will be my 2nd month on Clomid so hopefully it'll be lucky, and we are going to use ovulation tests too for the first time.
Fx :)


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies!! So soon over to the november thread :( oh well chin up can you get me down for the 6th please!! Dont be offended if I dont check in too often, its not good for my health to be on here too often hehe xx


----------



## Bentlee

MrsMM24 said:


> BENTLEE, you have good perception, this group is very sweet.... I was with these ladies in Sept testing thread.... so sad to see them come over to Nov, but.... the egg chase will produce a BFP sticky sticky Nov Bean!!! :dust:

oh I bet. Everyone seems really nice so far.

I will go and have a look at wedding dresses tomorrow ~ esp. the maternity ones :thumbup: I'm so super excited :happydance:
What are your plans for tmr?


----------



## NewlyMrs

Hi, Im graduating from the October group as :witch: got me this morning. Will be testing 6th Nov :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Excellent thread and very organised at that!

AF got me yesterday so I have to test in 36 days time (10th November). Can't wait for next month anyway cause I'm going on holiday but looks like it might be an extremely good month at this rate :)


----------



## JustKia

Oh no, sorry to see so many of you getting caught by the :witch:
Well, FX'ed that November will be our lucky test month :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Looks like November is gearing up to be another lucky month as Oct has started out!!! I am slowly but surely getting excited!!! I see some of you over from Oct, so sorry you have had to join us here, but as mentioned in here already, couldn't pick a better bunch of ladies to share it with!! This WILL be your month!!!!

:wave: welcome to the Party!!! CLOVERMOUSE, JOSEPHINE, NEWLYMRS, and TANZIBAR!!! Can't wait to see your blinking bfps!!!

JOSEPHINE, you know I understand your infrequent visits, no worries, I will make sure that you can easily jump on to see results in the times that you do venture in! :hugs:

FXD! for that Maternity Wedding Dress Bentlee, I want Details!!! :)

TANZIBAR, I totally love the avatar pic!!! 

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good. I am testing in Oct and Nov!


----------



## hoping4girl

ALRIGHT! write me in on November 5th please :) Not going to try quite so hard this month, not temping, not using opks, just gonna have a fun month w/ DH :) I am however taking baby asprin, I feel if I don't do something its like giving up and I don't want to do that!! Have a good cycle ladies, :dust: to everyone!! :)

Oh and I'm gonna try really really really hard to wait till the 5th to test. Its a good week after AF is due, if I can wait till then I should get a good line if she doesn't show! but, we all know how bad I am....lots lots lots of support, and possibly someone taking away my tests wouldn't be a bad idea :winkwink:

LOTS OF LUCK LADIES!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

HOPING, I have you down! We will do our best to not let you test!!! It is a task with you.... LOL... I feed the addiction by POAS with OPKs during the TWW!! :haha: crazy, but it detects a different hormone, they are cheaper and bfn on there doesn't hurt me so bad.... GL :dust:


----------



## debzie

Hello all the new ladies so sorry you have to be here... I really have a poas addiction but i am going to tesist this month by not buying any. Even though i am sitting this one out anything can happen. Known my luck the month we are not trying is the month i will get my bfp wont mind at all.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi all, I'm starting my first round of clomid this cycle cd5-9. I plan to test on November 10th. Good luck and fx for us all!!


----------



## josephine3

hoping4girl - i dont plan on buying any either so we can keep each other strong!!:hugs:


----------



## Bentlee

MrsMM24 said:


> FXD! for that Maternity Wedding Dress Bentlee, I want Details!!! :)

I'm so happy :happydance: They are able to change almost any dress to the way I'll need :thumbup: So I will be wearing my dream dress even if I'm 8 months preggo! I'm so super excited! No worries about starting ttc in November anymore :dust: (wedding will be in July ;))

Welcome to all the new girls.. this will be OUR month!! :yellow:


----------



## charliekay

Tanzibar83 said:


> Excellent thread and very organised at that!
> 
> AF got me yesterday so I have to test in 36 days time (10th November). Can't wait for next month anyway cause I'm going on holiday but looks like it might be an extremely good month at this rate :)

testing same day as me fingers crossed its a double bfp that day!! :D

we hae only just got into october and already i cant wait for it to be gone.....bring on november!

hope all you ladies are well, sending you all tons and tons of :dust:

payday today so got all excited to go shoppin should of bought a new coat...instead i came home with lots of opks, frers, prenatal vits, epo, folic acid haha think im a lil obsessed lol dint even get chance to look for new coat xx


----------



## Bentlee

Wanna have a peek on the dresses?


----------



## josephine3

I do I do!! Aww be so cute to have a maternity dress hehe x


----------



## charliekay

i wanna peek i wanna peek :) xx


----------



## Bentlee

Those are regular dresses, but like I said they can sew them to the way I'll need them with a bump:

https://img255.imageshack.us/img255/8204/sigdresses.jpg

(Sweetpea is my nickname on a German forum)


----------



## charliekay

awww there beautiful, the one on the right is my fave :) xx


----------



## hoping4girl

josephine3 said:


> hoping4girl - i dont plan on buying any either so we can keep each other strong!!:hugs:

ah that would be awesome :) I'm horrible...I need someone to just smack me around 6dpo....cuz thats when i wanna do it!! lol


----------



## MrsMM24

DEBZIE, that has always been how I stop or put a slight roadblock on mt POAS addiction, :haha:

SCOOBY, we have you down.... YAY for clomid. GL FXD! :dust:

BENTLEE, I wore a dress almost identical to the one on the left! they are all sooo beautiful!

CHARLIE, TTC stuff always wins over when we set out to go shopping....


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Hi Ladies,
ttc#1 after 8 mths of bfn, hoping that joining your group will keep me positive and get that bfp :D . Put me down for Nov 7th.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the thread SLLYDRKFSH!!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## debzie

Well ladies I may be in this month. Previously was going to sit this one out but oh is keen to just see what happens. This is a first for him. Typical.


----------



## MrsMM24

Weeeeelllll, that is a surprise, but hey, we will take it!!! YAY!


----------



## tyler lewis

hi could you out me down for 6th nov pleaseO:)


----------



## Bug222

Hey MrsMM24.. can I be added for testing Nov 1st please :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hello there ladies!!!! I didnt get my bfp for Oct and that's ok. :) I am happy to be on track again. I am on CD 1. I had a MC about five months ago and havent been the same since. I am Temping, charting and I think I will go back to using OPKs. OCT thread has been an amazing turn out and I will be stalking my girls there but I would like to jump in here too!!!! I see some familiar names!!! BENTLEE!!!! <3 it's good to see you on here!!!!! I think I will be testing Nov 4th. Seems forever away but I am going to keep busy with my beautiful family and work on me for a bit with this diet thing. :D I hope everyone has a great weekend and keep up the PMA!!!!!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## debzie

Well Mrsmm you can put me down for. testing Nov 1st unless i ov later...I know i should eait and see the results from my further tests but they keep changing my appointments. Not gping to actively try this month but just go with the flow.

Good luck new ladies.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Hi mrsmm  please put me down for Nov. 3rd to test. Thank you!


----------



## bdawn8403

I guess if I decide to try again put me down for the 7th. Right now I'm not feeling it anymore though.


----------



## JustKia

Oooh we're stacking up in here quickly - lovely to have some Nov buddies, hopefully this will be a lucky month for us all :dust:


----------



## Shorty88

Hey af got me today after been 3 days late :( evil witch please put me down for the 9th xx


----------



## butterworth

hi mrsm could I join this group I'm on cd1 and hoping to get a bfp nov 9 I think, af started early but I'll use nov 9 as my testing day. oct 28th is my 9 year anniversary with DF holly crap I can't believe it has been that long already I am so ready to have a family of my own I started ttc aug of 2010 and it has been a long depressing road for me I never thought that ttc would be so hard if I had known I would have started sooner but I guess everything happens for a reason. hoping to get pg before the end of this year fx for this month ladies and loads and loads of baby dust to us all.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi ladies!! :) 

*MM~* Can you add me to Nov. 10th please? :)


----------



## Geordie Boo x

Add me to list hunny...
I'm on cd 2
With an average 36 day cycle
Will be due to test around 3rd november
My dh birthday!!!!! 
What a wonderful pressie that would be
To give him a :bfp: !!!!! Xxxx:cloud9:


----------



## Geordie Boo x

Sorry ment 26 day cycle!! Lol xxxx


----------



## Bentlee

IwannaBFP said:


> Hello there ladies!!!! I didnt get my bfp for Oct and that's ok. :) I am happy to be on track again. I am on CD 1. I had a MC about five months ago and havent been the same since. I am Temping, charting and I think I will go back to using OPKs. OCT thread has been an amazing turn out and I will be stalking my girls there but I would like to jump in here too!!!! I see some familiar names!!! BENTLEE!!!! <3 it's good to see you on here!!!!! I think I will be testing Nov 4th. Seems forever away but I am going to keep busy with my beautiful family and work on me for a bit with this diet thing. :D I hope everyone has a great weekend and keep up the PMA!!!!!!!!
> :dust:

Amanda-honey!! https://www.smilieportal.de/smilies/lieb/56.gif So good to have you here!! 



debzie said:


> Well Mrsmm you can put me down for. testing Nov 1st unless i ov later...I know i should eait and see the results from my further tests but they keep changing my appointments. Not gping to actively try this month but just go with the flow.
> 
> Good luck new ladies.

Same here! Not actively trying this cycle either (wedding on July 7th ;) ), but because of my short regular 27 days cycle I will be due for testing in the end of Nov :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM! I'm here to join your November thread. I'm going to test on the 4th of November if AF is late. I'm not sure I'll catch the egg this month, but here's hoping we will! :)


----------



## Bentlee

Hey girls, would you mind sharing some thoughts on my signatures Bentlee's signatures I'm new to it and I would like to know if you like them or not. getting better though, but I have to learn a whole new programme on my own ;)


----------



## Ilikecake

Can I be put down for the 5th please :)


----------



## Maybe2012Baby

Can I be put down for November the 10th please? Going to hold out testing until then when she's actually due! (going to try anyway) really hope this is my month as she is due 2 days before mine and OH's 5 year anniversary :D Thanks Ladies x


----------



## NewlyMrs

I am soooo excited for this month!! :dance: I hope this is my month :headspin:
2nd cycle TTC [-o&lt;


----------



## krissie1234uk

Oh yey, this is going to be our first month properly TTC so this is very exciting!

AF due 5th or 6th November, can you put me down for testing 5th November please?

I don't know how you ladies cope with all the waiting, I'm sure I'll manage better when it's actually time to make the baby!


----------



## Abii

hey ladies, so i tested and got a bfn:/
so here i am ready to try again next cycle.
hope your all doing well.
xx


----------



## NewlyMrs

krissie1234uk said:


> I don't know how you ladies cope with all the waiting, I'm sure I'll manage better when it's actually time to make the baby!

Tell me about it!! Its my 2nd month and the waiting is sooo hard!! I spent sooo much on preg tests last month :blush:, NOT going to make that mistake again!! :wacko:

Good Luck :dust:


----------



## debzie

Believe me ladies it gets no better some cycles are easier than others. This ones not going too bad i am on cd 10 allready will ov in another week or so. I am.off work this tww so.I know it will start dragging. I am a poas addict bit am going to go cold turkey this month and test 13 dpo if my temps are still up. Have two digis on stand by I'm done witj searching for lines for hours.


----------



## Angel baby

Well, I am moving over from the October thread as :witch: has made her appearance today! :cry: I will have a HSG this cycle and will schedule it in the AM now that I am on CD1. So I think I will have some :wine: sit back :coffee: and wait for "O" day. And pray for :bfp: and no blockages with my tubes! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Angel baby

Oh I forgot to give you my date! LOL! 11/9/11 please and Thank-you!


----------



## Ilikecake

NewlyMrs said:


> krissie1234uk said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how you ladies cope with all the waiting, I'm sure I'll manage better when it's actually time to make the baby!
> 
> Tell me about it!! Its my 2nd month and the waiting is sooo hard!! I spent sooo much on preg tests last month :blush:, NOT going to make that mistake again!! :wacko:
> 
> Good Luck :dust:Click to expand...

Snap :haha: I dread to think how much I spent. I won't be testing until i'm late this time :haha:


----------



## NewlyMrs

Ilikecake said:


> NewlyMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie1234uk said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how you ladies cope with all the waiting, I'm sure I'll manage better when it's actually time to make the baby!
> 
> Tell me about it!! Its my 2nd month and the waiting is sooo hard!! I spent sooo much on preg tests last month :blush:, NOT going to make that mistake again!! :wacko:
> 
> Good Luck :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Snap :haha: I dread to think how much I spent. I won't be testing until i'm late this time :haha:Click to expand...

Well :blush:, I did buy some ovulation tests, but they don't count haha :shrug: :happydance:


----------



## msp_teen

I'll be testing on the 2nd!!


----------



## MammaHuff12

Can you put me down for testing on November 4th please? This is our second month TTC and this month I am going to start charting. If any of you have any suggestions about that please let me know. I have never done charting before so I need input. Thanks!! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Mammahuff, you should check out fertility friend to help with charting if you haven't already. Here's a link to my chart so you can see how it works. Fertility Friend


----------



## MammaHuff12

Thanks so much Scoobydrip. I am going to work on setting it up tomorrow. Do you use the ovulation tests? Which ones are the best? Thanks!


----------



## Babykiser

hello all! i would like to join if thats ok.....i will be testing nov 5th...af is suppose to be here nov 4th. i have been ttc #1 for 12 months now...one twin mc earlier this yr and a recent chemical :( so it has been a rough road ttc. i am ready to get my sticky :bfp:
good luck to you all and sending lots of :dust: to all the ttc'ers


----------



## scoobydrlp

MammaHuff12 said:


> Thanks so much Scoobydrip. I am going to work on setting it up tomorrow. Do you use the ovulation tests? Which ones are the best? Thanks!


I have used the Answer brand ovulation prediction tests that you can buy at the store. I recently purchased some really cheap ones on Amazon.com, brand name is Wondfo I think. I haven't had a chance to use them yet, but I believe lots of ladies here on BnB use them as well. Good luck to you!


----------



## fertilesoul

Hello everyone. I'm on my 14th cycle TTC. AF or testing starts on November 4th. Best wishes and baby dust to all


----------



## krissie1234uk

Just realised that I'll be testing on the 5th, so Bonfire night. Fingers crossed it's a BFP, that would be an amazing way to celebrate. Any other Bonfire night testers?


----------



## Razyfozy84

hi everyone sorry to see u here from october but this will be our month.
Mrsm - loved october testers - u r amazing, sorry to see u here but I have a very good feeling about this month for us all.
Please can I join November?? 5th!! - uh just realised wat that day is - hope to make my own celebrations for then!! Thank you x

Good luck everyone lots and lots of :dust: for November

lots a love xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hope the weekend has been great to you all!!! I am here to add more potential TTC and Bump Buddies to November!!!
:hugs:I see some of you over from Oct, so sorry you have had to join us here, but as mentioned in here already, couldn't pick a better bunch of ladies to share it with!! You all were GREAT in Oct so I know the newbies in Nov will appreciate and love you all. This WILL be your month!!!!

:wave: welcome to the Party!!! TYLER LEWIS, BUG222, IWANNABFP, DEBZIE, BLUBERRYMUFIN, BDAWN, SHORTY88, BUTTERWORTH, PINKORBLUE, GEORDIEBOO, DBZ34, ILIKECAKE, MAYBE2012BABY, KRISSIE1234UK, ANGEL BABY, MSP_TEEN, MAMMAHUFF12, BABYKISER, FERTILESOUL, and RAZYFOZY84!!! Can't wait to see your blinking bfps!!!

ABII, you are still very much in it for Oct as AF didn't set in yet, HOWEVER, you KNOW I will gladly add you, IF the date needs to be... FXD!

MAMMAHUFF, you have been given good advice so far, I am going to add my $.2, FF is definitely a good thing to help with charting. You should take a moment to check into it. I use the OPKs from the internet, and the store. Remember to use them after 12pm. 

RAZY, thank you sooo much!!! I really try to give you all something fun, great, and interesting while you wait out seeing those dark pink lines!! Since starting it in Aug, it has been sooo great! Personally I have been able to gather different strength and excitement from each of you. And I have gotten soo many new Bump Buddies!! :hugs:
*First Page Updated*


----------



## Babykiser

Mrsmm24- can you put me down for nov 5th, you hav me on for nov 4th...af is suppose to arrive on the 4th but I want to test a day after. Thanks xxx


----------



## Angel baby

Babykiser said:


> Mrsmm24- can you put me down for nov 5th, you hav me on for nov 4th...af is suppose to arrive on the 4th but I want to test a day after. Thanks xxx

Babykiser, I saw some of your post on the BFP announcements and wanted to wish you luck and hope you get that BFP soon!


----------



## Babykiser

Angel baby said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> Mrsmm24- can you put me down for nov 5th, you hav me on for nov 4th...af is suppose to arrive on the 4th but I want to test a day after. Thanks xxx
> 
> Babykiser, I saw some of your post on the BFP announcements and wanted to wish you luck and hope you get that BFP soon!Click to expand...

That's so sweet of u!! Thank u so very much!!! Good luck to u as well xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hello there ladies!!!! How is everyone? 
AF is almost outta here!! Then its almost O time!!!! I am soooo excited about this cycle. I had a normal period!!!! Which hasnt happened since my MC in May. Plus my cycle time seems to be back to normal and my hubby will be here for when I O!!!! Woot Woot!!!!! :dance: Its gonna be a great month I just know it!!!!!! 
Hope all is well with everybody and is having a great day!!!!!!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## debzie

IwannaBFP said:


> Hello there ladies!!!! How is everyone?
> AF is almost outta here!! Then its almost O time!!!! I am soooo excited about this cycle. I had a normal period!!!! Which hasnt happened since my MC in May. Plus my cycle time seems to be back to normal and my hubby will be here for when I O!!!! Woot Woot!!!!! :dance: Its gonna be a great month I just know it!!!!!!
> Hope all is well with everybody and is having a great day!!!!!!!!!!!
> :dust:

Hello hun im still waiting for ov could be another week ago yet and if it is I wont have much hope for this month. Oh works away and goes this friday so we have to get busy this week. See what fate brings.


----------



## DBZ34

Part of me wants to change my testing day to the 1st....getting a BFP on 11/1/11 would be kind of exciting. But I'm going to keep it for the 4th. I'm going to wait until AF is late to test. Here's hoping this month is our month, ladies!! :)


----------



## debzie

My date is 1/11/11 but am secretly.hoping for a haloween bfp. Depends when i ovulate no two cycles are the same.


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi Ladies! How is everyone?

I'm cd1 today and my cycles are usually 26 days. Please put me down for 11/5. I am feeling really positive about this cycle. This is our 4th cycle ttc after bcp. We are going to try Preseed and opks this month. We've never tried either one so hopefully it will help us pin down the right time to bd. When should I start using the opk with a 26 day cycle?

Thanks in advance!! 

Good luck ladies and hopefully we will ALL get our BFP this month! :) <3


----------



## Angel baby

My HSG is schedule for 18th on Tuesday! Fx for good results and HSG baby!! Nervous, nervous!


----------



## Angel baby

Butterfly22 said:


> Hi Ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I'm cd1 today and my cycles are usually 26 days. Please put me down for 11/5. I am feeling really positive about this cycle. This is our 4th cycle ttc after bcp. We are going to try Preseed and opks this month. We've never tried either one so hopefully it will help us pin down the right time to bd. When should I start using the opk with a 26 day cycle?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Good luck ladies and hopefully we will ALL get our BFP this month! :) <3

26 day cycle is short! I probably would start on day 8.


----------



## Ilikecake

Wahoo, AF has gone away. So I will be hopping on OH tonight and getting some practise in ;) :haha:

I'm not going to worry about things too much this month, just going to go with it and see what happens!


----------



## IwannaBFP

debzie said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> Hello there ladies!!!! How is everyone?
> AF is almost outta here!! Then its almost O time!!!! I am soooo excited about this cycle. I had a normal period!!!! Which hasnt happened since my MC in May. Plus my cycle time seems to be back to normal and my hubby will be here for when I O!!!! Woot Woot!!!!! :dance: Its gonna be a great month I just know it!!!!!!
> Hope all is well with everybody and is having a great day!!!!!!!!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> Hello hun im still waiting for ov could be another week ago yet and if it is I wont have much hope for this month. Oh works away and goes this friday so we have to get busy this week. See what fate brings.Click to expand...

:hi: there. Well we are pretty close to each other then. :) I am testing on the 4th. I will hopefully O on CD 14-15ish.


----------



## Abii

MrsMM24 said:


> ABII, you are still very much in it for Oct as AF didn't set in yet, HOWEVER, you KNOW I will gladly add you, IF the date needs to be... FXD!

awh thank you:]
im 2 days late now:3
no cramping or anything but still having discharge? 
my body must hate me this month lol


----------



## Butterfly22

Angel baby said:


> Butterfly22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I'm cd1 today and my cycles are usually 26 days. Please put me down for 11/5. I am feeling really positive about this cycle. This is our 4th cycle ttc after bcp. We are going to try Preseed and opks this month. We've never tried either one so hopefully it will help us pin down the right time to bd. When should I start using the opk with a 26 day cycle?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Good luck ladies and hopefully we will ALL get our BFP this month! :) <3
> 
> 26 day cycle is short! I probably would start on day 8.Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I know - that's another reason why I want to try the opks. I want to make sure I don't ovulate too late. Fx for this month.

Sending :dust: your way!


----------



## dinidani

hiya should be due to test around the 10th xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

Abii said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> ABII, you are still very much in it for Oct as AF didn't set in yet, HOWEVER, you KNOW I will gladly add you, IF the date needs to be... FXD!
> 
> awh thank you:]
> im 2 days late now:3
> no cramping or anything but still having discharge?
> my body must hate me this month lolClick to expand...

Have you tested yet?


----------



## Abii

IwannaBFP said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> ABII, you are still very much in it for Oct as AF didn't set in yet, HOWEVER, you KNOW I will gladly add you, IF the date needs to be... FXD!
> 
> awh thank you:]
> im 2 days late now:3
> no cramping or anything but still having discharge?
> my body must hate me this month lolClick to expand...
> 
> Have you tested yet?Click to expand...

i tested on the 8th[at night] and the 9th[first pee at 4am] and they were both neg.
so im waiting a week to see if af is just really late.
if af doesnt come in a week and im still getting neg tests then im going for a blood test.


----------



## Bug222

Angel Baby- I have a 24-26 day cycle and I usually start OPK testing around day 7.. last cycle I didn't Ov until day 16 tho... luckily I have lots of ICs


----------



## charliekay

anyone else find waiting to 'O' just as bad as the 2ww, im the most impatient person in the world and this is killing me! lol xx


----------



## CloverMouse

So I'm not sure this is gonna be my month. We're still gonna do the Clomid, and probably ovulation tests, but that's if I remember. But we are moving this month, and working and we are overcommitted at church. So lets hope my tests don't get lost in a box, and I might just forget that I'm supposed to be trying super hard for a baby.
Maybe we just won't sleep :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

I am here to add more potential TTC and Bump Buddies to November!!!

:wave: welcome to the Party!!! BUTTERFLY22 and DINIDANI!!! Can't wait to see your blinking bfps!!!

IWANNA, so happy that your cycle is "normalizing" it is likely to make things muuuch easier to monitor and sooner to get that BFP!! FXD! :dust:

DEBZIE, your OV should be right around the corner Hun, you gearing up for BD!!! FXD!

DBZ, I think you should keep it at the 4th...

BUTTERFLY, OPKs should be great to add to your monitoring, do you chart as well? You can join FF which is great, for free. Click my siggy to join click link. As for OPKs, with that cycle I would start on the 7th... Typically CD9 is best but your cycle is a little short.

*First Page Updated*


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think this is my month!!!!!!!


----------



## debzie

Whoo hoo for ewcm....earliest ever but start white opk so I know ov is not imminent but not far away.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am on CD 6 and am V wet and have a lil bit of EWCM!!! Is this because my sex drive has increased a ton!!!! We haven't bd in the last few days so maybe its because I am deprived!?! lmao


----------



## Babykiser

*iwannabfp* lol it may be that u have that "wet" sensation happening down there!! lol, but its always a good thing to have an increased sex drive during ttc!! ;) gl hun!


----------



## Ilikecake

Abii said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> ABII, you are still very much in it for Oct as AF didn't set in yet, HOWEVER, you KNOW I will gladly add you, IF the date needs to be... FXD!
> 
> awh thank you:]
> im 2 days late now:3
> no cramping or anything but still having discharge?
> my body must hate me this month lolClick to expand...
> 
> Have you tested yet?Click to expand...
> 
> i tested on the 8th[at night] and the 9th[first pee at 4am] and they were both neg.
> so im waiting a week to see if af is just really late.
> if af doesnt come in a week and im still getting neg tests then im going for a blood test.Click to expand...

Abii! Any news yet? :D


----------



## MrsMM24

IWANNA, I have a feeling Nov is going to be your month as well!!! GL :dust: It is always good to have good "deprived" swimmers when TTC and that lovely EWCM! :haha: GL

DEBZIE, YAY for upcoming OV!!! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, moved over from the OCT thread to this one. This month what I am doing differently: Relaxing more, and going to use preseed and an ovk, as I am not sure if i am even OV yet!! Hoping my second month will be the one <3 

Please put me down to test for Nov. 1st, although this could change once I find out my real OV date! Thanks!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hi all!!! I wasn't on the october thread but I was on a different very awesome october thread and I'm excited to join this one as well!! I'm not 100% on the date but I believe I'll be testing on November 7th. That gives me a little bit of leeway. I have a good feeling about this one! Fxxx for everyone!


:dust:


----------



## debzie

Hello all

I am not as impatient this cycle finding it easier to relax and me and oh are enjoying some quality sexy time at the moment. Opks are still just coming up faint line and ewcm has gone back to watery. Temp.is up slightly so just waiting for my next estrogen surge temp dip then I ovulate. Looks like its bang on track for cd 17. Also looks like oh will be home now too.

Welcome new ladies.


----------



## Abii

blehhh.
AF got me this morning, not exactly the normal heavy flow, it was actually very light for my first day[usually it looks like a horror film happened in my pants lol]
hmmm..owell.
Now here i am in the November thread to try again:]
any buddies for this month?:D
C'mon love bug hurry and implant in my uterus for my bday:3


----------



## MrsMM24

ALMOSTHERE, sooo sorry to see you here :hugs: but happy that you are already ready to get started in Nov. I have a GREAT feeling about Nov. Definitely think OPKs are a good addition. Do you chart? That's truly the best method. TTC helps soo much in learning about your body. So much is assumed. I know the main thing I have learned is that the list of women that OV on the same CD every month is VERY slim. GL! FXD! You are on the front page! :dust:

KISSESANDHUGS, I totally remember you from a different thread. No worries, no matter what thread you are over from, you are welcome here! GL FXD! :dust:

DEBZIE, YAY for OH being home this time for OV! Can't wait! :dust:

ABII, :hugs: I just knew that it was your time.... Well, you are looking forward, you are ready and you have learned alot. Look out eggy, here ABII comes!!! I am sure you will find some TTC buddies in here once you have a testing date... the thread is already growing! :dust:


----------



## debzie

Was just wondering something. Both myself and oh have a high sex drive so.dtd most if not every day when he is home. Do you think we would do. better to do it every other day then every day from positive opk? Any views welcome.


----------



## MrsMM24

DEBZIE, for the sheer fun of it, everyday... :haha: However, from a TTC standpoint, the way the docs explain it to me, the swimmers are better when they can rest and recouperate. There are more and they are stronger.... And then, it only takes one... so if you have all those days of swimmers, one is bound to get in there.... GL!


----------



## Abii

MrsMM24 said:


> ABII, :hugs: I just knew that it was your time.... Well, you are looking forward, you are ready and you have learned alot. Look out eggy, here ABII comes!!! I am sure you will find some TTC buddies in here once you have a testing date... the thread is already growing! :dust:

I was pretty sure that after i got my bfn she was going to come, but i really dont mind all that much this month..at first when i got my bfn on the 9th i cried alittle but im feeling okay with it now because hopefully it'll just be a bday present for me hehehe:]
I have definately learned alot, and most of the credit goes to this site because now im ready to try anything[im trying eggwhites this cycle, i know its gross, but if the outcome is a healthy baby with 10 fingers,10 toes,2 eyes,and 1 nose then im so ready to try it:D


----------



## momofone08

I would like to join! AF came October 6 and I have a 30 day cycle so will be testing Nov 7th. :dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: MOMOFONE08 See your name on the front page!


----------



## Abii

*LADIES YOU NEED TO TRY THIS!!
this might work to get you your bfp!!
its what im doing this cycle.
yes it is gross, but isnt getting your bfp all worth it!!
https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eggwhites.htm
at least watch the bottom 2 videos.
babydust to you all! C:*


----------



## NewlyMrs

So.... I bought some ovulations tests for the first time. I'm not sure how to use them to be honest haha but I'm sure google will help me out. I'm quite nervous though, I just want my summer baby :) I just hope this is my month :)


----------



## momofone08

NewlyMrs said:


> So.... I bought some ovulations tests for the first time. I'm not sure how to use them to be honest haha but I'm sure google will help me out. I'm quite nervous though, I just want my summer baby :) I just hope this is my month :)

Hey you, 
Make sure you do NOT use FMU when using OPK's. Also, make sure that you know that a line is NOT a line. Make sure that the test line as as dark or darker than the control and that is a positive.  :happydance: You can do this!


----------



## almosthere

Abii said:


> blehhh.
> AF got me this morning, not exactly the normal heavy flow, it was actually very light for my first day[usually it looks like a horror film happened in my pants lol]
> hmmm..owell.
> Now here i am in the November thread to try again:]
> any buddies for this month?:D
> C'mon love bug hurry and implant in my uterus for my bday:3

:haha: you made me giggle with the horror film, :haha:


----------



## almosthere

And MrsMM24: Thanks for adding me to the page! And of course I am ready to rock and roll for November, I am just getting started! I have been trying to do some charting on FF, but no temping. Buying my OPK this weekend and going to start using them on the 16/17!


----------



## Jennifer.

:flower: Hey there pretty ladies!! I will be testing november 4th.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Well af is gone so back to bd starting last night lol taking more of a ntnp approach now waiting on Gods will and letting whatever happens happen


----------



## debzie

Welcome jennifer and glad af has cleared out blueberry.

Just taken my morning opk and have an all but positive. See what tonights looks like....getting exciting.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: JENNIFER. Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

NEWLYMRS, MOMis right, best times to POAS with them are 12pm-8pm! GL

ALMOST... YAY for FF! You are ready and I am ready to see you get that BFP! :dust:

BLUBERRY, you are geared up and ready, glad AF is gone!


----------



## momofone08

Temping is driving me crazy this cycle. This is my first cycle temping, because I usually always forget :haha: But FF has been my friend. Tomorrow is payday so off to the store to get some Ovulation tests! 

Question is it normal that I usually am at 98.1 and today I had a 97.7, weird I think lol. 

:dust: ladies!


----------



## debzie

MOmo my lowest temp so far was 96.6 i think. I get a really low temp then an inctease then another just before ovulation. So your on track. 

Opks are doing my head in from an all but positive this morning to a squi.ter line this afternoon. Still im only on cd 14 up to 3-5 days to go yet.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies. I got AF today so I will be joining you in this thread. I will give you my date as soon as I Ov since my cycles may vary by 2-3 days.
I will give up temping, but keep using my opks. I am really disappointed today but I guess if wasn't even a little hopeful for this next cycle I wouldn't keep ttcing...


----------



## almosthere

welcome brassy! 

Well ladies, still no baby making for me yet, as AF is still here and spotty-at least it is not a horrid long flow and just spotty (although I am aware a real flow would be a better sign for OV perhaps...)! FX this is all our month!!


----------



## NewlyMrs

momofone08 said:


> NewlyMrs said:
> 
> 
> So.... I bought some ovulations tests for the first time. I'm not sure how to use them to be honest haha but I'm sure google will help me out. I'm quite nervous though, I just want my summer baby :) I just hope this is my month :)
> 
> Hey you,
> Make sure you do NOT use FMU when using OPK's. Also, make sure that you know that a line is NOT a line. Make sure that the test line as as dark or darker than the control and that is a positive.  :happydance: You can do this!Click to expand...

Hey ladies!! 

Thanks for the advice mrsMM24 and momo! :thumbup: I am so glad you told me that because I would have used them like a preg test and used morning wee haha :blush: 
I'm just waiting till about next week before I use them cos I'm only on cd8, I think....

Defo gonna google this!! Thanks again :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Hi all! New here, its my first month TTC, if the witch doesn't show her face, I'll be testing November 8th. AF due the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hey everyone! So AF is definitely gone THANK GOD, it wasn't a fun one this time around. But I ordered my BB thermometer & I'll be temping as well as using OPKS this cycle so wish me luck! Although I don't know the ins and outs about temping yet I'm sure I'll be able to find loads of info!

:dust:


----------



## debzie

Ask away kisses ill help you out if i can.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thank you!! I'm reading FF tutorials right now but if I have any questions you'll be my go-to girl :D


----------



## krissie1234uk

Hi ladies, how's everyone :flower:

I've been trying my hand at temping and it's not going well. I bought a BBT thermometer on ebay and it arrived yesterday but I've just been using a normal digital one until this morning and my temp's are all over the place. Probably didn't help that I kept forgetting until I'd got up for a wee first! Plus I kept getting up at diff times. From now on I'm setting my alarm...

A quick question from a newbie, I've bought some OPK's but I don't know when to start using them :dohh: My cycles are usually 31 days and I'm on CD8 today... When can I POAS!? :blush:


----------



## Babykiser

krissie1234uk said:


> Hi ladies, how's everyone :flower:
> 
> I've been trying my hand at temping and it's not going well. I bought a BBT thermometer on ebay and it arrived yesterday but I've just been using a normal digital one until this morning and my temp's are all over the place. Probably didn't help that I kept forgetting until I'd got up for a wee first! Plus I kept getting up at diff times. From now on I'm setting my alarm...
> 
> A quick question from a newbie, I've bought some OPK's but I don't know when to start using them :dohh: My cycles are usually 31 days and I'm on CD8 today... When can I POAS!? :blush:

good that you now have a bbt thermometer, and yes setting your alarm would be a good idea. and as far as the opks go....i usually start testing around cd8 or 10 but thats because i know i am not going to O before then. if you have no idea when you O, i would start early just to make sure u dont miss it. but thats just my opinion :) good luck hun


----------



## krissie1234uk

Thanks, I doubt I'm going to ovulate just yet so I might hold out a couple more days before starting testing. We're still BDing every other day at a minimum so even if I miss it I'm still in with a chance. 
Good luck this cycle x


----------



## Abii

you ladies should all check out my testing thread:D
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/766356-late-october-early-november-testers.html


----------



## almosthere

I am also going to start using OPK and thinking of starting my first test on my CD 8...


----------



## Bentlee

Hey girls, I was out of town these last two days so would you give me a little update what's new? Any new girls joined us? 

I've never had so much cm like this month around ov before. OV pain today. Can't wait for the next cycle though!

November will be here soon :dust:


----------



## PrettyLadyy

I'll be testing on Nov 1st :)


----------



## Tella

Good morning ladies, all the :dust: that you can handle in order to get those BFP's!!!!!!!!

Im testing the 9th of Nov if my cycle stays the same. FX'd

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies! I am soo happy, as my AF has ENDED! Yay, 5 days of that mixed with a few days of YI= me needing some good baby dancing practice! Hehe, would it be bad if I had some dessert wine with DH tonight, since I am not pregnant or OV at the moment? Hmmm....And has anyone else just ended there AF?


----------



## Ilikecake

almosthere said:


> Morning ladies! I am soo happy, as my AF has ENDED! Yay, 5 days of that mixed with a few days of YI= me needing some good baby dancing practice! Hehe, would it be bad if I had some dessert wine with DH tonight, since I am not pregnant or OV at the moment? Hmmm....And has anyone else just ended there AF?

Wahoo! Go pounce on him :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Hahaha I have to go to work, or else I would have gotten him this morning, hehe. A little bit of wine and romance, then to the sac we go for our date night tonight! :sex::cloud9::rofl::rofl:


----------



## debzie

A little alcohol does no harm almost.... i had some last weekend. May partake in a few tonight too. Up until this cycle i have not and also limited caffeine but am taking a more ralaxwd approach this one. 

I fully intend pn jumping on oh this evening my fd is stopping out so we can really have some fun. Still no.positive opk for me but (tmi) tonnes of ewcm and i am feeling rampant not good at work.


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies af only lasted 1 day first time that has happened in my life not sure what is going on with my body but I wish it would make up her mind. I usually bleed for 3-4 days and this time is was just one day and not light it was medium then it just stopped.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Okay so I've been hearing that caffeine can effect TTC. Can anyone explain how exactly? I have usually 1 coffee or 1 pop a day...do you guys think that could cause a problem? Thanks all xxx


----------



## Tella

almosthere said:


> Morning ladies! I am soo happy, as my AF has ENDED! Yay, 5 days of that mixed with a few days of YI= me needing some good baby dancing practice! Hehe, would it be bad if I had some dessert wine with DH tonight, since I am not pregnant or OV at the moment? Hmmm....And has anyone else just ended there AF?

Hi, my af is also done today :happydance: Some wine cant do harm just not to much lol


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 
Can i please join you? AF is due on 1 nov, and I'm hoping that November is our month as we've been ttc for the past 18 months! Id just like to see a bfp instead of lots and lots of bfn's. Xx


----------



## momofone08

Buckles said:


> Hi girls,
> Can i please join you? AF is due on 1 nov, and I'm hoping that November is our month as we've been ttc for the past 18 months! Id just like to see a bfp instead of lots and lots of bfn's. Xx


:hi: just wanted to say hi and welcome you! Hoping you get that :bfp: this month! I am also very tired of seeing those :bfn:

:dust: to you!


----------



## almosthere

Tella said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! I am soo happy, as my AF has ENDED! Yay, 5 days of that mixed with a few days of YI= me needing some good baby dancing practice! Hehe, would it be bad if I had some dessert wine with DH tonight, since I am not pregnant or OV at the moment? Hmmm....And has anyone else just ended there AF?
> 
> Hi, my af is also done today :happydance: Some wine cant do harm just not to much lolClick to expand...

I had not even a full glass of wine with dinner and it was a treat for sure as I have not had a sip of liquor for over 2 months now! And glad to see I have a testing buddy! I am def. jumping on DH full force tonight!! :haha:


----------



## Darkest

Hey Hun, could you add me to Nov 10th. :hugs:

Thanks. xx


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies

Oh and I had a lovely evening. My temp continues to fallso iecpect that i will ov tomorrow or today a tadearlier. If that is the case I will be testing sooner a.d my have to join the October thread...will still be stalking.


----------



## kittylady

Hi can you put me on November 20th please, I think this is when I'll be testing :)


----------



## Sunnie1984

Can you put me in for 25th November? 

Thanks! 

xx


----------



## waterlily13

Can you please put me in for November 16th? Thanks.


----------



## NewlyMrs

kissesandhugs said:


> Okay so I've been hearing that caffeine can effect TTC. Can anyone explain how exactly? I have usually 1 coffee or 1 pop a day...do you guys think that could cause a problem? Thanks all xxx

I would like to know that too...


----------



## DBZ34

butterworth said:


> morning ladies af only lasted 1 day first time that has happened in my life not sure what is going on with my body but I wish it would make up her mind. I usually bleed for 3-4 days and this time is was just one day and not light it was medium then it just stopped.

Have you tested? I would test, just to make sure that you aren't pg....


----------



## DBZ34

kissesandhugs said:


> Okay so I've been hearing that caffeine can effect TTC. Can anyone explain how exactly? I have usually 1 coffee or 1 pop a day...do you guys think that could cause a problem? Thanks all xxx

There are some studies out that say that women who drink high amounts of caffeine take longer to conceive than women who drink small amounts, because it affects ovulation somehow. High = two 8 oz cups of coffee, four 8oz cups of tea, five 12oz sodas, and 15 oz of dark chocolate (So, more than 200-300mg of caffeine a day). The studies show if you drink large amounts of caffeine, it can take a year or more to get pg. The chocolate is going to be a problem for me. I love chocolate. Caffeine can also reduce the success of IVF procedures.

The evidence against small amounts of caffeine are inconclusive (some say it can have an effect, some say it doesn't), so the general suggestion is less than 200mg a day and the less the better. 

Large amounts of caffeine can also double the risk of miscarriage in women already pregnant, but that was if you regularly drank five 9oz cups of coffee a day.


----------



## Abii

can you put me down for the 9th please?:3


----------



## debzie

I have just had a super dark positive opk. Whoo Hoo. x


----------



## brassy

DBZ34 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I've been hearing that caffeine can effect TTC. Can anyone explain how exactly? I have usually 1 coffee or 1 pop a day...do you guys think that could cause a problem? Thanks all xxx
> 
> There are some studies out that say that women who drink high amounts of caffeine take longer to conceive than women who drink small amounts, because it affects ovulation somehow. High = two 8 oz cups of coffee, four 8oz cups of tea, five 12oz sodas, and 15 oz of dark chocolate (So, more than 200-300mg of caffeine a day). The studies show if you drink large amounts of caffeine, it can take a year or more to get pg. The chocolate is going to be a problem for me. I love chocolate. Caffeine can also reduce the success of IVF procedures.
> 
> The evidence against small amounts of caffeine are inconclusive (some say it can have an effect, some say it doesn't), so the general suggestion is less than 200mg a day and the less the better.
> 
> Large amounts of caffeine can also double the risk of miscarriage in women already pregnant, but that was if you regularly drank five 9oz cups of coffee a day.Click to expand...

I have also read that caffeine can alter the ph of your CM and make it hostile to the little swimmers. I have started having decaf or coffee substitutes since August although I LIKE my coffee, but as most people here nothing can be more important than a baby... :flower:


----------



## Bug222

haha.. im reading this while sitting here with my coffee.. booo really need to give it up. I don't drink that much tho.. only one cup and not every day...


----------



## krissie1234uk

Oh no! I drink far too much coffee! How long does it take to get out of your system? I'm switching to decaf tomorrow, but I don't want to be out this cycle automatically... :(


----------



## debzie

It takes three to five days for caffeine to get out of your system hun. x


----------



## krissie1234uk

That's not too bad, thanks. There's so much to think about, I thought I'd just take my folic acid and I'd be good to go. Obviously not!


----------



## bubbaloo2011

Hi MrsMM24 :hugs:

You're the best. I'm heading on over here from the October test thread and I'm going to go ahead and shoot for November 12th. Hopefully, this will be our month!! :dust: to all


----------



## Ilikecake

I highly doubt this month will be my month :( Me and OH haven't got down and dirty haha:) once yet.


----------



## JustKia

Ilikecake said:


> I highly doubt this month will be my month :( Me and OH haven't got down and dirty haha:) once yet.

:hugs:
Hubby had the nerve to get ill and say he didn't feel like :sex: just lots of :sleep: LOL I managed to :sex: while I was the one who was ill - it's not my fault that he stole my cold :haha:
I'm FX'ed that either I Ov'ed earlier in my cycle when I actually had a hint of a line on my OPKs or that I haven't Ov'ed at all yet and that he'll be better before I do :winkwink:

You're not out yet hun - set the mood and jump him :blush:


----------



## krissie1234uk

There's time yet! Get your sexy on Ilikecake :haha:

Me and OH have been at it every other night, I honestly don't remember the last time we had this much sex! :blush: I'm not even fertile yet (I don't think) but it can only be a good thing right?


----------



## Ilikecake

J is fast asleep so I may go wake OH up:blush::haha:


----------



## collie_crazy

Hi girls can I join the November thread please :wave: 

I am CD8 at the moment and FF has predicted ovulation on CD13... AF is due 3rd November so I know I shouldnt test until then but I probably will :rofl: I may even still get my BFP in October as I would be 10dpo on the 31st -- optimistic much :rofl:


----------



## debzie

Welcome collie. This month I am going to go cold turkey and not.buy any ics. I am a poas addict usually start 6 dpo and spend hours tilting them putting them to the light etc. I have a 13 day lo.so have promised myself that if af doesnot show i will test at 14 dpo with a digi I have had forever.

I think i am ovulating or ovulated last night there is a distinct lack.of ewcm this morning but still have some ov pain so have just jumped on oh while dd was engrosed in the tv. Don't have anymore opporunities now to bd as i have to go for a clocoscopy and cervical biopsy tomorrow which means no sex......not good.


----------



## LouiseClare

Hiya, can you please put me down for 20th Nov. Thanks very much


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hi there ladies! How is everyone!?! I am pretty good. I actually think I od early this month. Only going by the pain and cm thou. I messed up my temp yesterday somehow and didnt count it. And I think that is when I Od. Guess we will see. I am actually not due to O for about another week. Is it bad to O early since things are not matured enough!?!?!?! Anyone know the answer to this!!!!???!!!!!!
Hope everyone had a great weekend. :) :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

debzie said:


> I have just had a super dark positive opk. Whoo Hoo. x

Congrats on ur positive OPK!!!! Gotta love when that happens!!! :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

butterworth said:


> morning ladies af only lasted 1 day first time that has happened in my life not sure what is going on with my body but I wish it would make up her mind. I usually bleed for 3-4 days and this time is was just one day and not light it was medium then it just stopped.

Hey there I am curious about ur temps. Did they drop or anything?


----------



## DooDah

Hey :) Will you please put me down for the 6th please? That will be one week after af is due...

I'm determined to hold out!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, the weekend is coming to an end, and we are getting closer to November, testing time is approacing ladies. I hope that you all have been BDg like crazy or getting "donations" like crazy!! :dust:

:wave: welcome to the thread... wasn't quite sure some of you would come over from October with me but am happy to see you are still hanging in there with me and my testing threads.... :wave: TELLA, TIFFANYAMB3R, BUCKLES, DARKEST, KITTYLADY, SUNNIE1984, WATERLILY13, ABII, BUBBALOO2011, COLLIE_CRAZY, LOUISECLARE, DOODAH, and PRETTYLADY!! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

BUBBALOO2011, thank you so much, and thanks doubly for coming over from OCt, I am sorry that your bfp didn't appear then, but I am sure that you will see not only dark pink OV lines soon but also dark pink BFP lines!!! :dust:

:test: BUTTERWORTH:test:

ILIKECAKE, that's ok, as by your ticker, it seems you have time to get him in the mood as long as it's in the next 3 days. Get the DTD done soon! FXD!:dust:

IWANNA, nice to hear from you, you are fine, if you OV early, as long as there are swimmers present! :dust: FXD!

BENTLEE, there are soooo many new potential bump buddies and TTC buddies on here now Hun! 

First Page Updated!


----------



## lilyV

Testing Nov. 13th. Please put me down. Thanks.


----------



## MrsMM24

Got you down LILYV!!! I hope that you see some dark pink bfp lines soon!


----------



## lilyV

teehee, thanks Mrs.MM same to you! :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh there should be plenty of swimmers there. :)


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies. Temp this morning is not the dramatic rise I was hoping for in fact its 0.1 less than yesterday...so ovulation day is still inconclusive. Have my colcoscopy and papsmear so no bding for me just praying I did enough.


----------



## JustKia

I'm a couple CDs ahead and it seems the big O is being pretty elusive for me too.
Hang in there we can anticipate Ov together :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks hun i got a positive opk on sat then negative sunday so i think I have ovulated. Goung to ask.the colcoscopy nurse today what she thinks of my cervical mucus.


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies would love to join this fabby thread :flower: iam cd9 today, we started SMEP last night. This is our 3rd cycle ttc after our mc 4/7/11, really hoping we make our rainbow this month. Will be testing 9/11/11

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and :hug:


----------



## MrsMM24

Well of course you can join us in here HEAVYHEART! :wave: How have you been Hun? FXD! :dust:

FIRST PAGE UPDATED!


----------



## kissesandhugs

November is getting closer ladies!!! :happydance:

I'm just waiting to O. Ordered a basal temp. thermometer and the package got delayed :growlmad: I hate when that happens!! So waiting for that so I can begin temping :thumbup: Got tons of OPK's & HPT's in stock so I'm ready this month!! BRING IT ON!!! :haha:

OH and I have been dtd every other day or at least TRYING I've been sick the past few days so it's been hard :nope: But Starting tonight we're getting back on track bc O is just a few short days away!!! :winkwink:

:dust: To all!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

MrsMM24 said:


> Well of course you can join us in here HEAVYHEART! :wave: How have you been Hun? FXD! :dust:
> 
> FIRST PAGE UPDATED!

Thank you :flower: ive been keeping well, keeping busy getting in shape and trying not to stress over ttc but i must admit it was a big blow when af arrived. Iam over it now and all ready for this cycle fx. We started the SMEP last night so really hoping that works for us :happydance: all i need to do is fight off this rotten cold i have :wacko:.

I hope your feeling better to, i saw u hadn't been keeping well either :flower:

I hope u get your bfp soon xxx


----------



## Tnkzmom

*Hi Mrs please put me down for Nov 13th, my cycle was shorter then usual this month, Only 2 days or somewhere around there. Good Luck to all of you ladies. *


----------



## brassy

brassy said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I've been hearing that caffeine can effect TTC. Can anyone explain how exactly? I have usually 1 coffee or 1 pop a day...do you guys think that could cause a problem? Thanks all xxx
> 
> There are some studies out that say that women who drink high amounts of caffeine take longer to conceive than women who drink small amounts, because it affects ovulation somehow. High = two 8 oz cups of coffee, four 8oz cups of tea, five 12oz sodas, and 15 oz of dark chocolate (So, more than 200-300mg of caffeine a day). The studies show if you drink large amounts of caffeine, it can take a year or more to get pg. The chocolate is going to be a problem for me. I love chocolate. Caffeine can also reduce the success of IVF procedures.
> 
> The evidence against small amounts of caffeine are inconclusive (some say it can have an effect, some say it doesn't), so the general suggestion is less than 200mg a day and the less the better.
> 
> Large amounts of caffeine can also double the risk of miscarriage in women already pregnant, but that was if you regularly drank five 9oz cups of coffee a day.Click to expand...
> 
> I have also read that caffeine can alter the ph of your CM and make it hostile to the little swimmers. I have started having decaf or coffee substitutes since August although I LIKE my coffee, but as most people here nothing can be more important than a baby... :flower:Click to expand...

Hi ladies. I read something else about caffeine and wanted to share with those of you that were asking the other days. It says that it also affects the muscle activity in the fallopian tubes which is important to allow the egg to travel all the way down to the uterus. 

Full article here:
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110720142359.htm


----------



## MrsMM24

You are on the first page... GL FXD! :dust: TNKZMOM!!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, just stopping by to see how everyone is doing. Looks like I may ovulate by this weekend, if not sooner (decided not to use OPK's for the next 2 months) so just going by calendar method and checking my cervix/fluid/position all that fun stuff! DH and I feel that we should wait at least 3 months before using OPK's since I just came off BCP's early last month. We also both agree that everything happens for a reason, and that our time will come when it comes, so very laid back approach for the next couple months! Hope everyone is enjoying TTC! =)


----------



## Tnkzmom

:hugs::hugs: Thank you! GL everyone


MrsMM24 said:


> You are on the first page... GL FXD! :dust: TNKZMOM!!!


----------



## Karlee

Could you please add me to the 16th :flower:


----------



## Babykiser

*debzie* - your chart looks amazing!!!! i really hope u and dh caught that eggy....it had no where to hide from all those spermies!!! :happydance:

today is cd 15 for me....i think i ovulated yesterday but i have to wait to know for sure! cant wait to test!!! lol November is not even here and im already talking about testing!! lmao!!! 

November is fastly approaching ladies!!!! woohooooo!!! i really hope that there is lots of good news!!! :) i am sending loads of :dust: to everyone! good luck and happy :sex:


----------



## jkburns

Could you put me for November 20th? Thank you.


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck and fingers crossed to all the new ladies that have joined!!


----------



## Nix

Hey ladies. Well AF got me this morning so here I am. I am going to test on 16th November which will be my birthday 

I am going to try so hard not to test until then. I have done far too many tests this month. I'm going to hold off buying any until 15th!

Good Luck to everybody xx


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies! MRS.-could you change me to the 6th? Not sure when I will OV, so just to be safe I am going to wait a little bit longer (that will give me a 26-28 day cycle testing day for the day after AF is due!)


----------



## Angel baby

I have 1 tube to work with after having my HSG done yesterday! Still have hope for this month. Did soy and HSG. Little skeptical due to the bleeding I had after the HSG but still possible. I'm thinking Clomid next month with the trigger shot. Hopefully I will not have to try this.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: :wave: KARLEE, JKBURNS, and NIX!! Sorry to have to see some of you over from the Oct thread, but we will get this done in Nov! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

ALMOST, I changed your date, that plan sound suuuure fire for dark bfp lines Hun!! GL :dust:

FXD! :dust: ANGEL BABY

:test: BUTTERWORTH:test:

First Page Updated!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Please add me for November 21st.


----------



## happybeany

I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you guys soon! Just waiting on :af: then I'll post a date :) good luck everyone xxx :dust:


----------



## allybaby

Hello ladies, Mrsmm24, would you mind adding me to the 12th? I'm due around the 8th for af but I was late this month so thought I would give myself an extra few days. Thanks so much and GL to everyone


----------



## MrsMM24

SUPERWOMANTTC and ALLYBABY, so sorry to see you over from the Oct thread, but happy to have you TTC with us again!! GL FXD! :dust: You have been added!

HAPPYBEANY, of course you can join us here, I am still holding out hope for you in Oct however!!! FXD! :dust:


----------



## Abii

Ilikecake said:


> Good luck and fingers crossed to all the new ladies that have joined!!

Heyyy!!!
how have you been hun?


----------



## butterworth

IwannaBFP said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies af only lasted 1 day first time that has happened in my life not sure what is going on with my body but I wish it would make up her mind. I usually bleed for 3-4 days and this time is was just one day and not light it was medium then it just stopped.
> 
> Hey there I am curious about ur temps. Did they drop or anything?Click to expand...

I don't temp just think it was a bad month I was sick the week before af started and I did a test yesturday and it came back not prg. so who knows but I'm staying positive that i will catch that eggie soon


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I got my crosshares ovulated earlier so i will be testing in october now will keep checking in though. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Ilikecake

Abii said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Good luck and fingers crossed to all the new ladies that have joined!!
> 
> Heyyy!!!
> how have you been hun?Click to expand...


HI!!
Low, this month isn't going to be my month, I can pretty much 99.9% guarentee it. How are you hun?


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I am cd 2 today and I am unsure exactly when I wil ovulate..I am assuming I should ovulate by November 6th...so middle of November I should be able to test...so put me down for November 13...I may ovulate sooner tho..but I will for sure be testing in November!


----------



## Abii

awwhh why?
and im doing alright i guess, trying to hold up.


----------



## bdawn8403

I would say I am probably out for November. I am currently in my fertile window and my husband won't touch me. Too tired he says. He isn't even trying and I'm sick of it. He wants it too just doesn't want to work for it. We haven't had sex in almost a month. I am so disappointed in him :cry:


----------



## hoping4girl

LADIES! :) how is everyone doing? I'm pretty sure I O'd this weekend, not keeping super track but my CM tells me I did. feeling good about not trying so hard, hoping the psychic prediction is right and I get a bfp this month w/ a baby girl!! wouldn't that just be awesome :) only 18 more days till I get to test!! crossing my fingers I can wait that long, and I'm sure I can. I feel good about it this month...my ability to wait that is ;)


----------



## akshustobemom

plss count me in...

i ll be testing on november 19th...


----------



## nic_w

Morning all,

This is my first post on here so may i please join your thread?

Been NTNP since June, looked promising for October but was attacked by AF at 4.30 this morning :growlmad:

AF next due on 15th Nov so will try not to test until then, I will also start temping this month so will have plenty of questions about that!

GL for November everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Wabblit

Hi guys. My :witch: finally came and I'm now on cd3 so can you update mine and put my down to test on 15th Nov please?

Good luck november ladies I can feel it me bones! :dust: xxx


----------



## Wabblit

bdawn8403 said:


> I would say I am probably out for November. I am currently in my fertile window and my husband won't touch me. Too tired he says. He isn't even trying and I'm sick of it. He wants it too just doesn't want to work for it. We haven't had sex in almost a month. I am so disappointed in him :cry:

Aww Hun hope you ok. It's so much pressure on both at the moment it's really tough. Have you tried talking to him so he really understands how you feel and realises how he is making you feel? Xx


----------



## Ilikecake

bdawn8403 said:


> I would say I am probably out for November. I am currently in my fertile window and my husband won't touch me. Too tired he says. He isn't even trying and I'm sick of it. He wants it too just doesn't want to work for it. We haven't had sex in almost a month. I am so disappointed in him :cry:

I could of written this!!! Except we've had sex but he's made sure not to get any little swimmers in me :nope: so I think I'm out


----------



## AnnLav

Could you put me down for November 4th? Really hoping I can wait that long this time!! :)


----------



## bluberrymufin

Welcome nic_w!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: :wave: MOMMY2LILMEN, AKSHUSTOBEMOM, NIC_W, WABBLIT, and ANNLAV!! Sorry to have to see some of you over from the Oct thread, but we will get this done in Nov! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

MOMMY2LILMEN OMG!! 6 boys! Those twins on your avatar a adorable! :dust:

BUTTERWORTH, I hope you catch the eggy sooner than later Hun! :dust:

YAY for Crosshairs DEBZIE! You are still very much welcome here in Nov Hun! GL :dust:

ILIKECAKE, :hugs: you aren't out till AF rears that ugly face... FXD!:dust:
:hugs: BDAWN, I am not sure how that is all working out for you and DH, but maybe you guys can take a few moments to yourselves for alone time and to chat about feelings. I do know that as hard as it is for you, it is also a struggle with emotions for men as well. GL FXD! :dust:

YAY for OV HOPING!!! Catch that eggy! :dust:
NIC_W, ask as many questions as you would like. I will give you this info. It is the start of your cycle, best to go get a BBT thermometor ASAP and Fertility Friend is very informative and easy to use. You can sign up free, click on my chart in my signature. Start temping and charting as soon as possible Hun, GL! :dust:

I hope you ladies are finding awesome TTC buddies which will potentially turn into your Bump Buddies! The support and sharing will be AWESOME! GL FXD! :dust:
First Page Updated!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Morning Ladies!! :flower:

It's wednesday which means I'll be/Have been at class & work since 8am until 7pm ughhh. Needless to say I HATE Wednesdays!

Well, Last night around 11pm I took an OPK just for the heck of it, could you ladies take a look at the pic & let me know what you think? I know it's not absolutely positive but I think it's close? I'm CD14 today




Also, I've started temping this morning so FXX that I can actually stick to it LOL!


----------



## debzie

Hi kisses that looks all but positive like the onrs i get just before my surge get bding hun. X


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thanks Debzie! And I'll be sure to do that ASAP :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

KISSES, stick to the temping!!! It is soooo useful! As for the OPK, OMG, I agree with DEBZIE, get to BDg ASAP!!! Looks soooo positive.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yay :happydance: this is my first time using OPK's too :D

Now, should I BD every other day or every day??? I hear both sides that it works better every other day bc it gives the spermies a chance to "revive" themselves. BUT I also don't want to miss my chance!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

KISSES, every other day will not make you lose your chance. The eggy survives for 12-36 hours. The OPK is just stating a surge meaning OV will occur withing 12-24 hours. So with that math, if you BD every other day, you will catch that eggy. It ALSO helps to give the swimmers a rest so... I don't see your chart, but if you OV today, and you BD 17th, 18th, *19th*, 21, you will be juuuust fine. The stats show that 2 days before OV and on OV day provide higher percentage of bfps! :dust:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Awesome, I had no idea about the 12-36 hours that helps a lot. Thank you! There's sooo much to know about TTC which is why I'm so thankful for BNB!!!!


----------



## Wabblit

nic_w said:


> Morning all,
> 
> This is my first post on here so may i please join your thread?
> 
> Been NTNP since June, looked promising for October but was attacked by AF at 4.30 this morning :growlmad:
> 
> AF next due on 15th Nov so will try not to test until then, I will also start temping this month so will have plenty of questions about that!
> 
> GL for November everyone!
> 
> :dust:

Hi Nic. I just wanted to say hi and wish you luck for your BFP this month. Looks like we have similar cycles as down to test on the same day! Sending you lots of :dust: as to all us girls out there. Good luck temping too. I started temping last month and was all over the shot so I've a better idea now!! Make sure you take your temps within 15 mins at the same time every day as that's where I went wrong as you will see from the link to my chart!!! X


----------



## mammawannabe

hey ladies~ can you add me to Nov 15? i am also doing SMEP with home insem! FX it works. Love the support of this thread!

Thanks. Kris


----------



## scoobydrlp

bdawn8403 said:


> I would say I am probably out for November. I am currently in my fertile window and my husband won't touch me. Too tired he says. He isn't even trying and I'm sick of it. He wants it too just doesn't want to work for it. We haven't had sex in almost a month. I am so disappointed in him :cry:


I feel your pain on this! The last few months I've had the same issue with my husband. This month he's done better because I started clomid and basically told him it's pointless for me to take the drug if we're not going to have sex. We've had many conversations and he insists he wants a baby...well helloooooo...not gonna get one if you don't have sex! Ugh. Sorry you have to go through it too :(


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey there ladies!!!! So I usually get O pains but this month I am getting them on both sides? Does this mean anything?


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hello!! I'm new to BnB and i came across this thread and you ladies seem like a supportive group. I plan on testing on Nov. 2nd! I'm so excited and i really hope to see a :bfp: I'm just an impatient girl so i hope i can hold out on testing before than :shrug: Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## lilyV

scoobydrlp said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I would say I am probably out for November. I am currently in my fertile window and my husband won't touch me. Too tired he says. He isn't even trying and I'm sick of it. He wants it too just doesn't want to work for it. We haven't had sex in almost a month. I am so disappointed in him :cry:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain on this! The last few months I've had the same issue with my husband. This month he's done better because I started clomid and basically told him it's pointless for me to take the drug if we're not going to have sex. We've had many conversations and he insists he wants a baby...well helloooooo...not gonna get one if you don't have sex! Ugh. Sorry you have to go through it too :(Click to expand...

Hi Ladies, I'm so sorry to hear that.. my hubby is sometimes like that but it's probably and most likely as a result of his low sex drive :-(


----------



## bdawn8403

Wabblit said:


> Aww Hun hope you ok. It's so much pressure on both at the moment it's really tough. Have you tried talking to him so he really understands how you feel and realises how he is making you feel? Xx

Thanks. I try to talk to him but he says he doesn't want to talk about it. He isn't a talker especially about emotions. Its the one thing I really hate about him. He doesn't show affection either which is a problem we have.



Ilikecake said:


> I could of written this!!! Except we've had sex but he's made sure not to get any little swimmers in me :nope: so I think I'm out

Thats awful. Hope you got a little bit anyway.



scoobydrlp said:


> I feel your pain on this! The last few months I've had the same issue with my husband. This month he's done better because I started clomid and basically told him it's pointless for me to take the drug if we're not going to have sex. We've had many conversations and he insists he wants a baby...well helloooooo...not gonna get one if you don't have sex! Ugh. Sorry you have to go through it too :(

Exactly. I just don't know what to do. I beg for him to have sex with me sometimes and still nothing. I feel like we have no connection anymore, not that sex was it because it certainly never has been. He has always had a low drive but it was never too hard to get him into bed. I guess we are taking this month off?? I asked him if he wanted to and he just shrugged. I am going to try to get a "session" in this weekend, who knows, maybe since I already think I'm out it, the one time will work. I don't know specifically when I ov because I stopped charting and OPKs to take some of the stress away.

I'm thinking of slipping some viagra in his drink :haha:


----------



## JustKia

I don't feel so alone - I'm sorry you have OHs with low sex drive too.
Isn't it supposed to be that the average man thinks about :sex: 7 times an hour or something like that? Not mine LOL
The whole therapy idea where :sex: is off limits for x amount of time... while you engage in foreplay and such like instead and the idea is that because :sex: is off limits you'll want it - not mine he's happy to go without. We still kiss and cuddle and talk and everything else, the intimacy is there just not the :sex:

I've managed to "seduce" him 6 times so far this month - I think that's record breaking ROFL
In his defence I think he's kind of scared of what might happen if we succeed at TTC based on past experience. I think a lot of men (even those who are actually wanting to TTC) are somewhat scared and maybe this is what makes them hold back.
Maybe we should be telling our OHs that we've Ov'ed and it's too late for TTC (rather than I'm Ov'ing let's :sex: NOW!) and have :sex: for fun instead...

Oh how many times can one person use :sex: in one post LMAO


----------



## AnnLav

JustKia said:


> I don't feel so alone - I'm sorry you have OHs with low sex drive too.
> Isn't it supposed to be that the average man thinks about :sex: 7 times an hour or something like that? Not mine LOL
> The whole therapy idea where :sex: is off limits for x amount of time... while you engage in foreplay and such like instead and the idea is that because :sex: is off limits you'll want it - not mine he's happy to go without. We still kiss and cuddle and talk and everything else, the intimacy is there just not the :sex:
> 
> I've managed to "seduce" him 6 times so far this month - I think that's record breaking ROFL
> In his defence I think he's kind of scared of what might happen if we succeed at TTC based on past experience. I think a lot of men (even those who are actually wanting to TTC) are somewhat scared and maybe this is what makes them hold back.
> Maybe we should be telling our OHs that we've Ov'ed and it's too late for TTC (rather than I'm Ov'ing let's :sex: NOW!) and have :sex: for fun instead...
> 
> Oh how many times can one person use :sex: in one post LMAO

I think you could've put a couple more in there! :haha:

My husband sounds just like yours. We're very intimate together but the :sex: just doesn't happen that often.


----------



## bdawn8403

JustKia said:


> I don't feel so alone - I'm sorry you have OHs with low sex drive too.
> Isn't it supposed to be that the average man thinks about :sex: 7 times an hour or something like that? Not mine LOL
> The whole therapy idea where :sex: is off limits for x amount of time... while you engage in foreplay and such like instead and the idea is that because :sex: is off limits you'll want it - not mine he's happy to go without. We still kiss and cuddle and talk and everything else, the intimacy is there just not the :sex:
> 
> I've managed to "seduce" him 6 times so far this month - I think that's record breaking ROFL
> In his defence I think he's kind of scared of what might happen if we succeed at TTC based on past experience. I think a lot of men (even those who are actually wanting to TTC) are somewhat scared and maybe this is what makes them hold back.
> Maybe we should be telling our OHs that we've Ov'ed and it's too late for TTC (rather than I'm Ov'ing let's :sex: NOW!) and have :sex: for fun instead...
> 
> Oh how many times can one person use :sex: in one post LMAO

I wish mine thought about sex that much. I envy those women who bitch about their husbands always wanting it. It just makes me feel less than stellar and of course not desirable, not like I ever was but even less now. 6 times? Wow. I think we did that the first cycle after our mc and it was brutal on him. You are right about the fear. He did tell me he is afraid of the mc happening again and how he can't do it again. Sadly, I told him, I will go through mc after mc if there is even hope of one making it.

I did text him earlier asking if there was still a small shot left this month if he'd take it and he said yes. I told him since I don't know when I ov, we could still get one in this weekend if he was interested but I told him I don't think we'll succeed. Maybe that will take some pressure off him but I really don't think we will.


----------



## Butterfly22

Hey Ladies. How is everyone doing? 
Not too much going on here. I started OPKs on cd6 (of my 26 day cycle) and I'm trying to test 2 times a day. I don't want to miss my surge. Nothing so far though. Today is cd11.
I have a question - I am using the RiteAid 20 tests for $20 OPKs and the directions state to use FMU. I have heard that using FMU is a big no no so I have been using FMU since that is what the package says and then also taking another test in the afternoon/evening (depending if I have work or not). I haven't gotten my positive yet but my FMU line is a tiny bit darker than my afternoon/evening line.
I'm gonna keep testing two times a day until I get my +++ but I was wondering if anyone has gotten a positive with FMU and also if anyone knows why my FMU is a tiny bit darker than afternoon/evening test. I'm a little confused with OPKs as you can tell. lol This is my first cycle using them and my 4th cycle ttc. We have been bd'ing everyday or every other day so far and we are also using Preseed for the first time. Hoping to catch that eggie. Fx!

Thanks in advance!
**And Fx for all you ladies!**
This WILL be our month!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!!

:wave: Welcome to the thread MAMMAWANNABE and MRS. RESA!!! I hope this is a start to some awesome BFPS! Check out the link on the 1st page to see some of these ladies in action from Oct! 

So MAMMAW, how do you think the SMEP is working or going to work for you? I am in the TWW in the Oct thread as well and it has been a task for me... GL :dust:

BDAWN and SCOOBY, I don't want to sound secretive or advise keeping things from DHs and OHs as I don't but I speak with numerous ladies on BNB and your OHs sound similar to a few. I was thinking, would it be possible to NOT mention babies and just seduce him without adding the pressure of knowing that you are OV or trying to BD to catch th eggy? I mean, they have already said that they want a baby so... it is worth the try. Low sex drive is one thing different, if that is the case, I am a personal trainer, and the vitamins 'L-Arginine' and 'Ginseng' taking daily are good to increase the drive for men if taken properly daily.... just some ideas.... GL FXD!:dust:

IWANNA, that could be that both ovaries are working, I haven't heard much in reference to both sides.... FXD it is a symptom! :dust:

JUSTKIA, :haha: I am not sure how many times a person can use :sex: in a post, but I think you sure got a lot in there...

BUTTERFLY, since that particular brand says use FMU, then continue to do so, but at the fertility clinic and in certain brands I have used, it is recommended to use them between 12-8pm as it detects a different hormone than the HPTs. Also, no need to use them more than twice a day... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## JustKia

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> JUSTKIA, :haha: I am not sure how many times a person can use :sex: in a post, but I think you sure got a lot in there...

LOL yep, sure did ;)



> *Also, no need to use them more than twice a day...*

:blush:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks mrs well I alternate every ovulation. But this month its both at the same time. :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Finally managed to get OH to :sex: properly last night, according to my ticker i'm in my fertile period and i've had lots of stretchy EWCM. So fingers crossed :happydance: Although i'm still going to keep telling myself i'm out so that I don't test about 20 times again :haha:


----------



## Abii

Ilikecake said:


> Finally managed to get OH to :sex: properly last night, according to my ticker i'm in my fertile period and i've had lots of stretchy EWCM. So fingers crossed :happydance: Although i'm still going to keep telling myself i'm out so that I don't test about 20 times again :haha:

Ahhh yay!! so here we are again future bump buddy haha xP
this is your month, i sense it:hugs::happydance:
hopefully it'll be mine too so we can really be bump buddies like we planned last cycle:haha:
goodluck:]
glad your OH is back on track:thumbup:


----------



## Ilikecake

Abii said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Finally managed to get OH to :sex: properly last night, according to my ticker i'm in my fertile period and i've had lots of stretchy EWCM. So fingers crossed :happydance: Although i'm still going to keep telling myself i'm out so that I don't test about 20 times again :haha:
> 
> Ahhh yay!! so here we are again future bump buddy haha xP
> this is your month, i sense it:hugs::happydance:
> hopefully it'll be mine too so we can really be bump buddies like we planned last cycle:haha:
> goodluck:]
> glad your OH is back on track:thumbup:Click to expand...

We WILL!!!!!!!!!!!! be bump buddies this cycle! :haha::happydance: Good luck too my lovely, not that you need it. It's our month :thumbup:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hello Ladies!! How's everyone doing today? Rainy day here in MI yech!! Besides that I'm in a great mood! After work me and OH are going to watch movies and maybe some baby makin' :haha: Not really anything to report, I forgot to temp today :dohh: so frustrating when I'm trying so hard to stay on track!!


----------



## Ilikecake

kissesandhugs said:


> Hello Ladies!! How's everyone doing today? Rainy day here in MI yech!! Besides that I'm in a great mood! After work me and OH are going to watch movies and maybe some baby makin' :haha: Not really anything to report, I forgot to temp today :dohh: so frustrating when I'm trying so hard to stay on track!!

It's rainy and supercold here too! Brrr. I'm going to snuggle up with a hot chocolate and a chip butty.


----------



## brassy

Butterfly22 said:


> Hey Ladies. How is everyone doing?
> Not too much going on here. I started OPKs on cd6 (of my 26 day cycle) and I'm trying to test 2 times a day. I don't want to miss my surge. Nothing so far though. Today is cd11.
> I have a question - I am using the RiteAid 20 tests for $20 OPKs and the directions state to use FMU. I have heard that using FMU is a big no no so I have been using FMU since that is what the package says and then also taking another test in the afternoon/evening (depending if I have work or not). I haven't gotten my positive yet but my FMU line is a tiny bit darker than my afternoon/evening line.
> I'm gonna keep testing two times a day until I get my +++ but I was wondering if anyone has gotten a positive with FMU and also if anyone knows why my FMU is a tiny bit darker than afternoon/evening test. I'm a little confused with OPKs as you can tell. lol This is my first cycle using them and my 4th cycle ttc. We have been bd'ing everyday or every other day so far and we are also using Preseed for the first time. Hoping to catch that eggie. Fx!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> **And Fx for all you ladies!**
> This WILL be our month!!

Hi butterfly!

I always get my positive with FMU. I use the clearblue digies..
When I first started using them I used them in the afternoon but after a point it was too difficult cause it said you should limit fluid intake 4 hours prior to testing and if possible not to urinate...I will keep using them in the morning cause it is more practical. Hope this helped...


----------



## carlitosway

Can you add me? I will be testing on November 8th.


----------



## happybeany

Just waiting for :af: still, then I'll put my date in! :dust: ultrastickybabydust xx


----------



## krissie1234uk

Hi ladies, it's cold and miserable here too. Had a rubbish week at work so really looking forward to this weekend. Hopefully I'll ovulate soon (argh, it's so frustrating waiting for that egg isn't it!?) and me and hubby will do lots of :sex:!

How do you know when you're close to the big O (ovulation, not the other one!)? I'm paranoid that I've bought rubbish OPK's 'cos they were so cheap from ebay and I'm going to miss it!


----------



## kissesandhugs

krissie1234uk said:


> Hi ladies, it's cold and miserable here too. Had a rubbish week at work so really looking forward to this weekend. Hopefully I'll ovulate soon (argh, it's so frustrating waiting for that egg isn't it!?) and me and hubby will do lots of :sex:!
> 
> How do you know when you're close to the big O (ovulation, not the other one!)? I'm paranoid that I've bought rubbish OPK's 'cos they were so cheap from ebay and I'm going to miss it!

Hi Krissie!! There's multiple ways you can tell, but do you temp at all? also the position of your cervix helps alot!! Some girls even get O pains in their ovaries. Umm have you ever checked out fertilityfriend.com? They have TONS of info!!!! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## krissie1234uk

Well I'm trying to chart but I started the month with a different thermometer to the one I'm using now so my chart looks very odd. I keep meaning to read the guides on Fertility friend but there's so much writing! :haha:

I just want to know now, haha. I hope I get a BFP this month, I might go crazy otherwise.

How amazing would it be if ALL of us get pregnant this cycle!?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Lol! I understand it is a lot! Well, a big one is if your cervix is high, open & soft!!! Another big one is if you have ewcm!! GL FXD


----------



## krissie1234uk

Thanks, good luck to you too :)


----------



## Wabblit

krissie1234uk said:


> Well I'm trying to chart but I started the month with a different thermometer to the one I'm using now so my chart looks very odd. I keep meaning to read the guides on Fertility friend but there's so much writing! :haha:
> 
> I just want to know now, haha. I hope I get a BFP this month, I might go crazy otherwise.
> 
> How amazing would it be if ALL of us get pregnant this cycle!?

Mine was all over the shop last month and I was going to change temps but seems better at the mo. Much more stable. You thought about linking your chart to your footer as people are really helpful on here if you've any questions with it. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Ilikecake

krissie1234uk said:


> Hi ladies, it's cold and miserable here too. Had a rubbish week at work so really looking forward to this weekend. Hopefully I'll ovulate soon (argh, it's so frustrating waiting for that egg isn't it!?) and me and hubby will do lots of :sex:!
> 
> How do you know when you're close to the big O (ovulation, not the other one!)? I'm paranoid that I've bought rubbish OPK's 'cos they were so cheap from ebay and I'm going to miss it!

I generally get O pain, I feel like AF is on her way, then I get EWCM. I don't chart or check my cervix, so this is generally what I go by. Saying that, I haven't had any pain yet this month only lots of EWCM.


----------



## krissie1234uk

Ohh, I'll add my chart to my ticker, but here's the link now:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28e7da
As you can see, the start of this cycle was just plain wrong!


----------



## Wabblit

krissie1234uk said:


> Ohh, I'll add my chart to my ticker, but here's the link now:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28e7da
> As you can see, the start of this cycle was just plain wrong!

Hey krissie mine was crazy like that but are you taking your temps within 15 mins at same time each day? You've some white dots which suggest they are different to the others. I was advised to discard them and see the chart again.


----------



## bdawn8403

MrsMM24 said:


> BDAWN and SCOOBY, I don't want to sound secretive or advise keeping things from DHs and OHs as I don't but I speak with numerous ladies on BNB and your OHs sound similar to a few. I was thinking, would it be possible to NOT mention babies and just seduce him without adding the pressure of knowing that you are OV or trying to BD to catch th eggy? I mean, they have already said that they want a baby so... it is worth the try. Low sex drive is one thing different, if that is the case, I am a personal trainer, and the vitamins 'L-Arginine' and 'Ginseng' taking daily are good to increase the drive for men if taken properly daily.... just some ideas.... GL FXD!:dust:


If only!! He doesn't want to have sex just for fun either. I have told him if he doesn't want to know, that is fine with me but don't say no to me when I try or else how is going to work. He does take the FertilAid that I think has that first vitamin in it you listed. He has been on it almost 4 months now. I think I'm just going back to before June/July where I just figured it would never happen, all I did was check cm and cp (although haven't really done that in 2 days). No charting, no OPKs. Just going to assume the week of o and go with that. I've given up hope and that worked last time. Here's hoping it does again :flower:


----------



## bdawn8403

Ilikecake said:


> Although i'm still going to keep telling myself i'm out so that I don't test about 20 times again :haha:


I'm doing the same thing. I think I am already out this month but my husband said he would try tomorrow evening/sat morning in case. I just don't think we will get it but according to FF I should o on saturday or sunday but thats just a estimate from the past 2 cycles when I did.

I just don't think it will happen.


----------



## scoobydrlp

So I got a positive OPK today, but yesterday's was too close to call. I'm gonna post a pic of yesterday's here, so maybe I can get some opinions?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Angel baby

That definitely looks positive to me but I am viewing from my phone


----------



## AliBiz

Finally the wait is on!!!!!!!!!!! Can you please put me down for 4th Nov?? 
Think I've actually had a nice normal cycle this month, so beginning on a positive, lets hope it continues :)


----------



## krissie1234uk

Wabblit said:


> krissie1234uk said:
> 
> 
> Ohh, I'll add my chart to my ticker, but here's the link now:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28e7da
> As you can see, the start of this cycle was just plain wrong!
> 
> Hey krissie mine was crazy like that but are you taking your temps within 15 mins at same time each day? You've some white dots which suggest they are different to the others. I was advised to discard them and see the chart again.Click to expand...

I am taking them at the same time now (much to OH's annoyance when I set an alarm for 6.30am at the weekend!) but in the beginning I just did it when I woke up and it was the weekend too. I'll discard those first ones, thanks! :thumbup:

@ scoobydrlp that looks positive to me, the test line looks as dark as the control in my eyes so I would definately assume +!

Big :hugs: to all those ladies who aren't feeling postive this month. There's still time (and hope) yet. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## Ilikecake

scoobydrlp said:


> So I got a positive OPK today, but yesterday's was too close to call. I'm gonna post a pic of yesterday's here, so maybe I can get some opinions?

Looks positive to me!


Ooo the dreaded tww starts for me today. I will be good and not test until/if I'm late :haha:


----------



## AliBiz

Ilikecake said:


> Ooo the dreaded tww starts for me today. I will be good and not test until/if I'm late :haha:
> 
> My TWW starts today aswell....feeling really excited but I am also determined to wait the full TW this month ..FX for you :)Click to expand...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think i belong here now..

af due today but me and OH bd just now i had no
signs of af coming.. but after we bd there was brown 
stuff not much.. mixed with his sperm so im guessing that
means its the start of af? or im having another off cycle
with no blood :shrug: ... 

I will update my test date later when iv checked my calander


----------



## collie_crazy

I got a smiley on my OPK this morning so my TWW is starting too! :wave: So excited and feeling positive this cycle - this has to be our cycle! I know I will end up testing way too early though I always do!


----------



## bdawn8403

So I finally got my husband to :sex: with me, it was actually very random when I went to his work. He works at a radio station on midnights and it was only him today. We did it in the bathroom :wacko:

So now he can be added to the list of people who work there who've done it there :haha:

Hopefully I haven't o'd yet but since it was out of the blue I didn't have a softcup and had to go work after. Might be able to get another tomorrow morning *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ilikecake

I must be the worst ttc'er :haha: I don't temp, chart, test or anything else, I just go with the flow :haha:


----------



## debzie

No ilike cake your not the worst wish I had never started. It can become an obsession. Im trying to chill.


----------



## Becyboo__x

You can put me down for testing 14th november 
i think thats when my next af will be :) should ovulate
around 31st-1st november

Im the only one of 14th again hopefully someone will
join me :D!


----------



## hoping4girl

yippee me! I'm not sure when I o'd, friday or saturday or sunday, I'm guessing friday. which means, I'm almost one week past O, and I haven't peed on anything!!! I haven't bought any tests!! and I'm scared to write that out, cuz that means I'll probably go buy some today ;) I am trying hard to not symptom spot, not doing too well on that, but still haven't peed on anything! lol a whole week! I'm super amazing this week!!


----------



## MrsMM24

ILIKE, keep up the BDg since you're in fertile zone, EWCM is a goood sign!! You're not a bad TTC'er, just less to obsess over.... :haha: :dust:
KISSES, definitely weather and atmostphere, sounds like a full weekend ahead. Temp tomorrow!!! :dust:
CARLITOSWAY, BECYBOO_x, and ALIBIZ, you are added Huns, good to see you TTC again! This IS your month! :dust:
HAPPYBEANY, we will be here waiting on your date Hun!
KRISSIE, peeked at your chart, looks like OV is near, keep up the BDg Hun! :dust:
BDAWN, HEEELLLZ Yeah! Work, bathroom action, that PG material Hun! FXD! :dust:
SCOOBY, that stick IS positive! Safe to say you caught the OV, most OV tests are designed to give you the 2 most fertile days and you got both! GL FXD! :dust:
COLLIE, YAYA for Smiley OV!!! DTD! :dust:
HOPING, I am SHOCKED!! And sooo proud of you for not POAS so very early! FXD! :dust:


----------



## Abii

Ilikecake said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Finally managed to get OH to :sex: properly last night, according to my ticker i'm in my fertile period and i've had lots of stretchy EWCM. So fingers crossed :happydance: Although i'm still going to keep telling myself i'm out so that I don't test about 20 times again :haha:
> 
> Ahhh yay!! so here we are again future bump buddy haha xP
> this is your month, i sense it:hugs::happydance:
> hopefully it'll be mine too so we can really be bump buddies like we planned last cycle:haha:
> goodluck:]
> glad your OH is back on track:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> We WILL!!!!!!!!!!!! be bump buddies this cycle! :haha::happydance: Good luck too my lovely, not that you need it. It's our month :thumbup:Click to expand...

We make this our mission this cycle hahaha:rofl:
Awwhh thank you:]
although we may not need the luck, it always helps:haha:
BTW, today i tried preseed for the first time and i swear even when im not o'ing or fertile, im probably going to use that stuff on daily basis haha xP i dont know what it was about it, but mannn....okay im going to stop now before i rant about my morning session with the df[:sex:] hahaha:dohh::blush::haha:
Have you tried preseed?
i also did a second temp check today and it said 98.60, idk if thats good or bad hahah:wacko:


----------



## happybeany

Me again ! :af: finally got me. Can you add me to the 17th? :D Thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hello Ladies!! It's been a busy busy Friday! Due to school I only work part time so I've been training another girl & it's been HECTIC!!!! 

Well, I temped this morning bc I forgot to yesterday :blush: BUT on Tuesday is when I started it was 97.3 today it was 98.0. Is that a huge change??? And if so, what the heck does it mean?!?!?! :shrug: 

:dust:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

MrsMM24 said:


> :wave: :wave: MOMMY2LILMEN, AKSHUSTOBEMOM, NIC_W, WABBLIT, and ANNLAV!! Sorry to have to see some of you over from the Oct thread, but we will get this done in Nov! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:
> 
> MOMMY2LILMEN OMG!! 6 boys! Those twins on your avatar a adorable! :dust:
> 
> BUTTERWORTH, I hope you catch the eggy sooner than later Hun! :dust:
> 
> YAY for Crosshairs DEBZIE! You are still very much welcome here in Nov Hun! GL :dust:
> 
> ILIKECAKE, :hugs: you aren't out till AF rears that ugly face... FXD!:dust:
> :hugs: BDAWN, I am not sure how that is all working out for you and DH, but maybe you guys can take a few moments to yourselves for alone time and to chat about feelings. I do know that as hard as it is for you, it is also a struggle with emotions for men as well. GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> YAY for OV HOPING!!! Catch that eggy! :dust:
> NIC_W, ask as many questions as you would like. I will give you this info. It is the start of your cycle, best to go get a BBT thermometor ASAP and Fertility Friend is very informative and easy to use. You can sign up free, click on my chart in my signature. Start temping and charting as soon as possible Hun, GL! :dust:
> 
> I hope you ladies are finding awesome TTC buddies which will potentially turn into your Bump Buddies! The support and sharing will be AWESOME! GL FXD! :dust:
> First Page Updated!

Lol...I'm.sorry they aren't twins...I dressed all my kids the same on Canada day so at the festival I wouldn't loose them. Those two in my avatar are miracles tho and only11 months apart lol...they look like twins dressed alike and not dressed alike. Thank you! 6 is alot but that's ok..lol all singleton births to


----------



## mommy2lilmen

kissesandhugs said:


> Hello Ladies!! It's been a busy busy Friday! Due to school I only work part time so I've been training another girl & it's been HECTIC!!!!
> 
> Well, I temped this morning bc I forgot to yesterday :blush: BUT on Tuesday is when I started it was 97.3 today it was 98.0. Is that a huge change??? And if so, what the heck does it mean?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> :dust:

What does your chart say?..


----------



## kissesandhugs

mommy2lilmen said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! It's been a busy busy Friday! Due to school I only work part time so I've been training another girl & it's been HECTIC!!!!
> 
> Well, I temped this morning bc I forgot to yesterday :blush: BUT on Tuesday is when I started it was 97.3 today it was 98.0. Is that a huge change??? And if so, what the heck does it mean?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> What does your chart say?..Click to expand...

I don't know what you mean :blush: lol sorry!!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

kissesandhugs said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! It's been a busy busy Friday! Due to school I only work part time so I've been training another girl & it's been HECTIC!!!!
> 
> Well, I temped this morning bc I forgot to yesterday :blush: BUT on Tuesday is when I started it was 97.3 today it was 98.0. Is that a huge change??? And if so, what the heck does it mean?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> What does your chart say?..Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you mean :blush: lol sorry!!Click to expand...

How are you tracking your temps? Or are you just randomly temping?...like mine go up and down but depending where in cycle I am Idk . That temp was a huge rise..but again...did ypubovulate?


----------



## kissesandhugs

mommy2lilmen said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! It's been a busy busy Friday! Due to school I only work part time so I've been training another girl & it's been HECTIC!!!!
> 
> Well, I temped this morning bc I forgot to yesterday :blush: BUT on Tuesday is when I started it was 97.3 today it was 98.0. Is that a huge change??? And if so, what the heck does it mean?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> What does your chart say?..Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you mean :blush: lol sorry!!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you tracking your temps? Or are you just randomly temping?...like mine go up and down but depending where in cycle I am Idk . That temp was a huge rise..but again...did ypubovulate?Click to expand...

Oh, I literally JUST started temping on tuesday & forgot to on wednesday. I was supposed to ovulate on the 23rd (that's what the "forecasted" ovulation day is) BUT on wednesday night I got a very dark OPK but it wasn't quiteee positive. ahh so confusing :dohh:


----------



## Abii

kissesandhugs said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! It's been a busy busy Friday! Due to school I only work part time so I've been training another girl & it's been HECTIC!!!!
> 
> Well, I temped this morning bc I forgot to yesterday :blush: BUT on Tuesday is when I started it was 97.3 today it was 98.0. Is that a huge change??? And if so, what the heck does it mean?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> What does your chart say?..Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you mean :blush: lol sorry!!Click to expand...

you should take a look at my signature, there is a click-able that says ovulation chart, look at that[theres not much on it because i haven't done alot yet this cycle lol im only cd10] but you can make one of those charts and it will help you to read your temps and when you o' or even when you hit your fertile window:thumbup:
goodluck hun:hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

Abii said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Finally managed to get OH to :sex: properly last night, according to my ticker i'm in my fertile period and i've had lots of stretchy EWCM. So fingers crossed :happydance: Although i'm still going to keep telling myself i'm out so that I don't test about 20 times again :haha:
> 
> Ahhh yay!! so here we are again future bump buddy haha xP
> this is your month, i sense it:hugs::happydance:
> hopefully it'll be mine too so we can really be bump buddies like we planned last cycle:haha:
> goodluck:]
> glad your OH is back on track:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> We WILL!!!!!!!!!!!! be bump buddies this cycle! :haha::happydance: Good luck too my lovely, not that you need it. It's our month :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> We make this our mission this cycle hahaha:rofl:
> Awwhh thank you:]
> although we may not need the luck, it always helps:haha:
> BTW, today i tried preseed for the first time and i swear even when im not o'ing or fertile, im probably going to use that stuff on daily basis haha xP i dont know what it was about it, but mannn....okay im going to stop now before i rant about my morning session with the df[:sex:] hahaha:dohh::blush::haha:
> Have you tried preseed?
> i also did a second temp check today and it said 98.60, idk if thats good or bad hahah:wacko:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I may have to try that stuff!! :haha: Although i'm a huge fan of :sex: anyway, i'm the one (even when not ttc) that's like come on, lets do it!! :haha::haha:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Abii said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! It's been a busy busy Friday! Due to school I only work part time so I've been training another girl & it's been HECTIC!!!!
> 
> Well, I temped this morning bc I forgot to yesterday :blush: BUT on Tuesday is when I started it was 97.3 today it was 98.0. Is that a huge change??? And if so, what the heck does it mean?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> What does your chart say?..Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you mean :blush: lol sorry!!Click to expand...
> 
> you should take a look at my signature, there is a click-able that says ovulation chart, look at that[theres not much on it because i haven't done alot yet this cycle lol im only cd10] but you can make one of those charts and it will help you to read your temps and when you o' or even when you hit your fertile window:thumbup:
> goodluck hun:hugs:Click to expand...


Oh thanks,I do have a chart on fertility friend and I'm in my fertile window and ovulation is on the 23rd :) I just don't know the ins and outs of temping exactly yet!! So I wasn't sure what the spike meant


----------



## mummyfin

Hi, can you add me to the 7th please?

Thanks :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## happybeany

This might be a stupid question but what do you do with the softcups when ttc? I saw someone mention it a couple of pgs back!!

Also.... preseed fun - WHICH ONE? I want a go if it's that good! :haha:


----------



## Ilikecake

happybeany said:


> This might be a stupid question but what do you do with the softcups when ttc? I saw someone mention it a couple of pgs back!!
> 
> Also.... preseed fun - WHICH ONE? I want a go if it's that good! :haha:

I've never used one so i'm probably wrong, but i'm sure they're used to keep the spermies in for a better chance. I'm probably wrong though and it's probably something completely different :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

MrsMM24 said:


> ILIKE, keep up the BDg since you're in fertile zone, EWCM is a goood sign!! You're not a bad TTC'er, just less to obsess over.... :haha: :dust:
> KISSES, definitely weather and atmostphere, sounds like a full weekend ahead. Temp tomorrow!!! :dust:
> CARLITOSWAY, BECYBOO_x, and ALIBIZ, you are added Huns, good to see you TTC again! This IS your month! :dust:
> HAPPYBEANY, we will be here waiting on your date Hun!
> KRISSIE, peeked at your chart, looks like OV is near, keep up the BDg Hun! :dust:
> BDAWN, HEEELLLZ Yeah! Work, bathroom action, that PG material Hun! FXD! :dust:
> SCOOBY, that stick IS positive! Safe to say you caught the OV, most OV tests are designed to give you the 2 most fertile days and you got both! GL FXD! :dust:
> COLLIE, YAYA for Smiley OV!!! DTD! :dust:
> HOPING, I am SHOCKED!! And sooo proud of you for not POAS so very early! FXD! :dust:

well my ticker is wrong, I'm not 5 dpo i think i'm 7. i think :winkwink: so even better for me!! lol thanks!! lucky for me the weekend is here and dh is home, so i can't go sneak off and buy a test. I have two in the house but they are those ones that need lots of hcg to work, or at least more than a frer :)


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, I should be in my TWW as AF turns up like clockwork every 28 days, but I've been using my CBFM and I still haven't peaked which is really strange as I've always peaked from day 11 to 13 and I'm now on day 16.... 
Hubby and I have been to the docs about a month ago as we've been TTC for 18 months, and the tests came back all clear. Just wondering why I haven't OV yet? :( 
Xx


----------



## JustKia

Soft cups - you just slide one in after :sex: (literally!).
The first time I wondered if I did it right and had scooped up the :spermy: to hold them close to my cervix or if I probably got the cup between the :spermy: and my cervix totally preventing them getting in...
However I'm going to assume that simply sliding the cup in while still laying down does the job very nicely as I haven't had the slightest "down my leg dribble" and I've used them 3 times now (as if 3 times makes me some sort of expert :rofl: )
Probably TMI but when I slide the soft cup out the next morning I usually find a little bit of cloudy fluid and last time there was a snotty (but clear/whitish) glob :blush:


----------



## happybeany

JustKia said:


> Soft cups - you just slide one in after :sex: (literally!).
> The first time I wondered if I did it right and had scooped up the :spermy: to hold them close to my cervix or if I probably got the cup between the :spermy: and my cervix totally preventing them getting in...
> However I'm going to assume that simply sliding the cup in while still laying down does the job very nicely as I haven't had the slightest "down my leg dribble" and I've used them 3 times now (as if 3 times makes me some sort of expert :rofl: )
> Probably TMI but when I slide the soft cup out the next morning I usually find a little bit of cloudy fluid and last time there was a snotty (but clear/whitish) glob :blush:

Thanks! TMI is never TMI for me :haha: just what I needed to know! I've just been on eBay and bought a pack of 6 already lol :D


----------



## JustKia

happybeany said:


> Thanks! TMI is never TMI for me :haha: just what I needed to know! I've just been on eBay and bought a pack of 6 already lol :D

Most welcome hun,
I really like using them, they are easy to insert, comfortable, easy to remove and the whole post BD experience is so much less messy LOL


----------



## bdawn8403

MrsMM24 said:


> ILIKE, keep up the BDg since you're in fertile zone, EWCM is a goood sign!! You're not a bad TTC'er, just less to obsess over.... :haha: :dust:
> KISSES, definitely weather and atmostphere, sounds like a full weekend ahead. Temp tomorrow!!! :dust:
> CARLITOSWAY, BECYBOO_x, and ALIBIZ, you are added Huns, good to see you TTC again! This IS your month! :dust:
> HAPPYBEANY, we will be here waiting on your date Hun!
> KRISSIE, peeked at your chart, looks like OV is near, keep up the BDg Hun! :dust:
> BDAWN, HEEELLLZ Yeah! Work, bathroom action, that PG material Hun! FXD! :dust:
> SCOOBY, that stick IS positive! Safe to say you caught the OV, most OV tests are designed to give you the 2 most fertile days and you got both! GL FXD! :dust:
> COLLIE, YAYA for Smiley OV!!! DTD! :dust:
> HOPING, I am SHOCKED!! And sooo proud of you for not POAS so very early! FXD! :dust:

Thats so funny!! I hope so. Thank you :flower:


----------



## Abii

kissesandhugs said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! It's been a busy busy Friday! Due to school I only work part time so I've been training another girl & it's been HECTIC!!!!
> 
> Well, I temped this morning bc I forgot to yesterday :blush: BUT on Tuesday is when I started it was 97.3 today it was 98.0. Is that a huge change??? And if so, what the heck does it mean?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> What does your chart say?..Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you mean :blush: lol sorry!!Click to expand...
> 
> you should take a look at my signature, there is a click-able that says ovulation chart, look at that[theres not much on it because i haven't done alot yet this cycle lol im only cd10] but you can make one of those charts and it will help you to read your temps and when you o' or even when you hit your fertile window:thumbup:
> goodluck hun:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks,I do have a chart on fertility friend and I'm in my fertile window and ovulation is on the 23rd :) I just don't know the ins and outs of temping exactly yet!! So I wasn't sure what the spike meantClick to expand...

oh lol xP
:wacko: woops:haha:
well thats good!!!
goodluck. keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Abii

Ilikecake said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Finally managed to get OH to :sex: properly last night, according to my ticker i'm in my fertile period and i've had lots of stretchy EWCM. So fingers crossed :happydance: Although i'm still going to keep telling myself i'm out so that I don't test about 20 times again :haha:
> 
> Ahhh yay!! so here we are again future bump buddy haha xP
> this is your month, i sense it:hugs::happydance:
> hopefully it'll be mine too so we can really be bump buddies like we planned last cycle:haha:
> goodluck:]
> glad your OH is back on track:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> We WILL!!!!!!!!!!!! be bump buddies this cycle! :haha::happydance: Good luck too my lovely, not that you need it. It's our month :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> We make this our mission this cycle hahaha:rofl:
> Awwhh thank you:]
> although we may not need the luck, it always helps:haha:
> BTW, today i tried preseed for the first time and i swear even when im not o'ing or fertile, im probably going to use that stuff on daily basis haha xP i dont know what it was about it, but mannn....okay im going to stop now before i rant about my morning session with the df[:sex:] hahaha:dohh::blush::haha:
> Have you tried preseed?
> i also did a second temp check today and it said 98.60, idk if thats good or bad hahah:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I may have to try that stuff!! :haha: Although i'm a huge fan of :sex: anyway, i'm the one (even when not ttc) that's like come on, lets do it!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

You really should! lol it works wonders:rofl:
i am too lol it just made it so much more enjoyable:haha::blush:
i only start it in the am, i find :sex: so much better in the mornings:haha:
he always starts at night so we know who starts it lol xP
yeah, we like to tease each other on the subject lmao.


----------



## IwannaBFP

OK I am back from the docs and i have to say I feel tons better already. She put me on Clomid, Provera, and I have PMDD So she put me on a happy pill that is safe for ttc. When I do get preggo I wont have to take it and my hormones will be fine until I have the baby then its back to IUD because my body cant handle all the hormones. I thought I was seriously going crazy you guys. I cried my eyes out to her because I am sooooo emotional after I O and its only 1 day after. 
So I start Clomid on cd 5 for 5 days then intercourse 5 days after last dose of clomid. Continue to have sex every other day for the next week. Then office visit on CD 21 for blood draw (prosgesterone). If i dont start my period by cd 35 take a preg test. If neg call for anothe blood draw. Then increase clomid. Wow thats a lot of info. But I am glad I am getting it figured out. 
Hopefully I am just PG then I wont have to do any of it. lol


----------



## mommy2lilmen

kissesandhugs said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! It's been a busy busy Friday! Due to school I only work part time so I've been training another girl & it's been HECTIC!!!!
> 
> Well, I temped this morning bc I forgot to yesterday :blush: BUT on Tuesday is when I started it was 97.3 today it was 98.0. Is that a huge change??? And if so, what the heck does it mean?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> What does your chart say?..Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you mean :blush: lol sorry!!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you tracking your temps? Or are you just randomly temping?...like mine go up and down but depending where in cycle I am Idk . That temp was a huge rise..but again...did ypubovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I literally JUST started temping on tuesday & forgot to on wednesday. I was supposed to ovulate on the 23rd (that's what the "forecasted" ovulation day is) BUT on wednesday night I got a very dark OPK but it wasn't quiteee positive. ahh so confusing :dohh:Click to expand...

I wonder if you ovulated wednesday thursday. If you get 2 more temps around 98s again it will prbably prove that, the average temp for ovulation is above 98 :) good luck. bbt is a learning experience.


----------



## krissie1234uk

Argh, I don't know what is going on with my temps. I just had a jump of about 0.2F and I haven't had a + opk yet so it can't be ovulation, can it? CM is watery, not EWCM. I'm so impatient, but I just want to know!


----------



## Ilikecake

1dpo and I already want to test :haha: How am I going to last 12 days!!


----------



## NewlyMrs

Awww! I have been away from this thread for such a long time... I missed it so much :flower:

I was wondering if anyone has had any issues with ic opk's... I don't think mine work :nope:...


----------



## hoping4girl

Ilikecake said:


> 1dpo and I already want to test :haha: How am I going to last 12 days!!

lol you sound like me!! I'm 8 dpo and don't have any early tests, that keeps me from testing I guess!! :haha:lol I suggest, if you feel like you have to, go to cheap-pregnancy-tests.com and buy some dip ones for like $1 a piece, that way you can get your fix but not spend a crapload of money. worked well for me last month!!! Good Luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Hmmmm put me down for Nov 30th please :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

hoping4girl said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo and I already want to test :haha: How am I going to last 12 days!!
> 
> lol you sound like me!! I'm 8 dpo and don't have any early tests, that keeps me from testing I guess!! :haha:lol I suggest, if you feel like you have to, go to cheap-pregnancy-tests.com and buy some dip ones for like $1 a piece, that way you can get your fix but not spend a crapload of money. worked well for me last month!!! Good Luck!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Pregn...IQEQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319294363&sr=8-1 <=== TWENTY-FIVE IC'S FOR $6!!! It helps my addiction...


----------



## almosthere

Hi Ladies, know I haven't been on, but it is b.c I am trying not to stress too much about ttc! Just stopping by to send BD your way! :dust:

And just a little update, I am either 1DPO (if I have a 26 dc) or I may be on a bit longer cycle, just going with the flow!


----------



## mammawannabe

Hi there : I tried a version of SMEP last month but missed my +opk day and the day after b/c i was out of town. Of course! This month we are going to try to follow it exact. 
DH and i have it to a science. I give him the cup and leave the house for a while...drive around, close to home. He texts me when he's finished and i come home and insem with syringe and preseed. 
Today is cd8 for me, so it was our first go this cycle. I tried the softcup, which was ok, no leakage, however, had a small stroke when i went to take it out and i couldnt get it out!!! Took me about 15 min, but i got it. LOL. Not sure if i'll use it again. hahaha




MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> :wave: Welcome to the thread MAMMAWANNABE and MRS. RESA!!! I hope this is a start to some awesome BFPS! Check out the link on the 1st page to see some of these ladies in action from Oct!
> 
> So MAMMAW, how do you think the SMEP is working or going to work for you? I am in the TWW in the Oct thread as well and it has been a task for me... GL :dust:
> 
> BDAWN and SCOOBY, I don't want to sound secretive or advise keeping things from DHs and OHs as I don't but I speak with numerous ladies on BNB and your OHs sound similar to a few. I was thinking, would it be possible to NOT mention babies and just seduce him without adding the pressure of knowing that you are OV or trying to BD to catch th eggy? I mean, they have already said that they want a baby so... it is worth the try. Low sex drive is one thing different, if that is the case, I am a personal trainer, and the vitamins 'L-Arginine' and 'Ginseng' taking daily are good to increase the drive for men if taken properly daily.... just some ideas.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> IWANNA, that could be that both ovaries are working, I haven't heard much in reference to both sides.... FXD it is a symptom! :dust:
> 
> JUSTKIA, :haha: I am not sure how many times a person can use :sex: in a post, but I think you sure got a lot in there...
> 
> BUTTERFLY, since that particular brand says use FMU, then continue to do so, but at the fertility clinic and in certain brands I have used, it is recommended to use them between 12-8pm as it detects a different hormone than the HPTs. Also, no need to use them more than twice a day... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## TheSmpsns

I am due the 14th! Add me!! This will be my first month using PreSeed!


----------



## bdawn8403

Yay I got another BD in Saturday evening!! It was the best ever too! I think we are out so am not going to pay attention to anything this month but fingers crossed I'm wrong.


----------



## GD29

Me too, please add me X


----------



## Mamie

Hi All,

Can you put me down for testing on the 5th Nov :) Sooooo trying not to be a POAS addict this month!!!!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi,

Please can you add me for the 6th Nov, fingers crossed for everyones bfp!!

Just after a bit of advice, what does anyone think to a bit of spotting (literally 2 or 3) a coiuple of days before ovulation, good or bad sign????


----------



## Wabblit

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you add me for the 6th Nov, fingers crossed for everyones bfp!!
> 
> Just after a bit of advice, what does anyone think to a bit of spotting (literally 2 or 3) a coiuple of days before ovulation, good or bad sign????

Isn't that just a case of where the egg starts to rupture from the ovary? I've not experienced it but if you get it each month probably worth asking your doc. The only time I had something like this was when it turns out I had a small polyp on my cervix that I got removed. It would occasionally bleed after DTD and again are very common so could be worth checking out? Xx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Wabblit said:


> Bells n Bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please can you add me for the 6th Nov, fingers crossed for everyones bfp!!
> 
> Just after a bit of advice, what does anyone think to a bit of spotting (literally 2 or 3) a coiuple of days before ovulation, good or bad sign????
> 
> Isn't that just a case of where the egg starts to rupture from the ovary? I've not experienced it but if you get it each month probably worth asking your doc. The only time I had something like this was when it turns out I had a small polyp on my cervix that I got removed. It would occasionally bleed after DTD and again are very common so could be worth checking out? XxClick to expand...

Thank you for your reply, I just didn't know what to think as I have never had any mid cycle spotting before, I will probably look out for it happening again then see the doc if it does. xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Antsynewlywed said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo and I already want to test :haha: How am I going to last 12 days!!
> 
> lol you sound like me!! I'm 8 dpo and don't have any early tests, that keeps me from testing I guess!! :haha:lol I suggest, if you feel like you have to, go to cheap-pregnancy-tests.com and buy some dip ones for like $1 a piece, that way you can get your fix but not spend a crapload of money. worked well for me last month!!! Good Luck!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Pregn...IQEQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319294363&sr=8-1 <=== TWENTY-FIVE IC'S FOR $6!!! It helps my addiction...Click to expand...


Boo, I take it they're from America? By the time they get here AF will probably of arrived (or i'll be pregnant :happydance:) :haha:


----------



## happybeany

I've got over 100 IC's in my bathroom :D my DH just rolls his eyes when he sees me with the giant bag :haha:


----------



## brassy

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you add me for the 6th Nov, fingers crossed for everyones bfp!!
> 
> Just after a bit of advice, what does anyone think to a bit of spotting (literally 2 or 3) a coiuple of days before ovulation, good or bad sign????

Hi there, I started having that a few months ago. I never had that before so the first time I panicked. I asked my doctor and he said that spotting around the time of ovulation is nothing to worry about and it is a sign of ovulation. There are two theories, the first saying that it is the ruptured follicle that releases the egg that causes some minor bleeding and the second that hormonal changes caused by ovulation result in that. If its pinkish or brownish and if you don't get it in other times during your cycle (except from AF) I would say this is nothing to worry about. Of course asking your doctor would be better just to make sure. I always get it right before ovulation, some times mixed with ewcm (sorry tmi)... You can also check it online as mid-cycle bleeding..

I hope this info helped! Take care :flower::flower:


----------



## KamIAm

Hi All!!!!! :flower:

This is my first time posting in this section... I usually hang around the "2nd Trimester loss" section...BUT this is our first month TTC after we lost our daughter 7 months ago ... :flower:

I am officially in that wonderful :winkwink: 2WW period and from what I hear it gets brutal.... LOL

I should be testing about Nov 3 (ish) .. I'll probably test 100 times before then tho :winkwink: 

Good Luck to you ALL!!! Hope we get our BFP's!!!!!!:happydance:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies can u add me for November 19th, cd1 today, praying this is the month!!
Good luck to u all!!
Ps also trying smep this month! Fxd x


----------



## josephine3

Hi all november testing girls! Sorry I havent been around to give my support im still hoping that I should never have left the october testing thread! Dont think af was my af... jurys still out! 
Anyways just came by to wish you all the best of luck! MrsMM are u getting near testing soon?
Best of luck to you!!
:dust:


----------



## Amandamb1108

Put me down for November 5th please!


----------



## letia659

this is our 1st month NTNP since our loss Ill be testing on the 5th Nov if AF doesnt arrive!!


----------



## Lindslou

Hi Ladies, please add me to Nov 5th

Wishing everyone :dust:


----------



## Naturenut

Hi there,

I'm new to this site, so a bit unsure about the 'rules' but I'm on CD 20 which makes my testing day (if I can hold out) Nov. 1 and then again on Nov. 28 (I'm pretty regular). We're trying for our second child and this is our second cycle.

I'm really looking forward to going through these waits with everyone. Hopefully, November will be a banner month for us all.


----------



## GD29

Go on, add me for the 5th please hunni :flower:


----------



## MrsLotus

Hi MrsMM24 - please add for November 21st - thank you


----------



## gaijin

I'm new!! LTTTC - one tube, just had HSG, really hoping this is my month - in fact, all of our months!!! Please add me to Nov 7th. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## clarey1981

Hi 
AF finally got me this morning! argh!
Can you add me for the 23rd please?


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey.
unfortunately I come from the october thread to join november as AF got me this morning.
sad face
as much as i love these ttc threads... i would much rather be able to start stalking the pregnancy threads! i've banned myself from getting into these threads as it becomes quite depressing to think about lol
anyway... this month will mark our 1st month of ttc using clomid. so fx'd for us and all the other lovely Bnb testers out there this month!!!!

:dust:


----------



## ttcpostvr

oh ya... NOVEMBER 21st!!!! :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Almost November!! Which is fab, except I go back to work on the 1st for the first time in 9 months. Boo!!


----------



## Angel baby

Are we getting close to testing yet?????????? Well hell no! LMAO! This just keeps on dragging! Hurry up October and get out of the way!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Nov 30th plz :D


----------



## Butterfly22

Hey ladies! How is everyone? It's a beautiful fall day here!

I got my + OPK yesterday morning. WooHoo! :happydance:
We bd last night. We will later today and then tomorrow also... And maybe even the next day just because. :blush:

So I guess I'll count tomorrow as 1dpo. Then I get to sit and wait. :coffee: I need to find a hobby!! lol

:dust: to everyone! Fx!!


----------



## hoping4girl

I haven't tested yet!!! I know, shocking!! but, I did order my tests online today, if I have to wait for them to be delivered thats just that much longer till I test!! woohoo!!!


----------



## twickywabbit

1dpo today :) Ill be testing on the 5th!


----------



## mommafinch

I'll be testing Nov 8th!
Really hoping for my BFP!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Morning Ladies!! TTC is a very frustrating task LOL! But totally worth it.

So, I've been screwing up my temps grrr :dohh: especially bc it was the weekend. But me and oh have been :sex: every day Juuuust in case.

I was supposed to ovulate yesterday, never got a +opk but I haven't religiously been checking those out :nope: BUT I do believe I had some O pains in my left ovary yesterday :happydance: do they kind of feel like menstural cramps just not as intense?? If so, then FXD. We dtd on sat & sun & I'm going to for the next 3 days just to be safe. So technically, I'm going to consider myself in the TWW. Basically if the :witch: doesn't show up by the 7th then I'll be testing!!

:dust: to all


----------



## ttcpostvr

kissesandhugs said:


> Morning Ladies!! TTC is a very frustrating task LOL! But totally worth it.
> 
> So, I've been screwing up my temps grrr :dohh: especially bc it was the weekend. But me and oh have been :sex: every day Juuuust in case.
> 
> I was supposed to ovulate yesterday, never got a +opk but I haven't religiously been checking those out :nope: BUT I do believe I had some O pains in my left ovary yesterday :happydance: do they kind of feel like menstural cramps just not as intense?? If so, then FXD. We dtd on sat & sun & I'm going to for the next 3 days just to be safe. So technically, I'm going to consider myself in the TWW. Basically if the :witch: doesn't show up by the 7th then I'll be testing!!
> 
> :dust: to all

last month i had ovulation pains at 10 dpo which was weird for me. ironically, i was at the ob/gyn the next day to discuss some things and she ended up doing an u/s and found an egg that was 17.6 mm. (20 + is considered mature). i ended up ovulating on 13 dpo. (confirmed by +opk and ovulation pains)

i guess you can have ovulation pains from the maturing follicle! just a heads up.


----------



## kissesandhugs

ttcpostvr said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!! TTC is a very frustrating task LOL! But totally worth it.
> 
> So, I've been screwing up my temps grrr :dohh: especially bc it was the weekend. But me and oh have been :sex: every day Juuuust in case.
> 
> I was supposed to ovulate yesterday, never got a +opk but I haven't religiously been checking those out :nope: BUT I do believe I had some O pains in my left ovary yesterday :happydance: do they kind of feel like menstural cramps just not as intense?? If so, then FXD. We dtd on sat & sun & I'm going to for the next 3 days just to be safe. So technically, I'm going to consider myself in the TWW. Basically if the :witch: doesn't show up by the 7th then I'll be testing!!
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> last month i had ovulation pains at 10 dpo which was weird for me. ironically, i was at the ob/gyn the next day to discuss some things and she ended up doing an u/s and found an egg that was 17.6 mm. (20 + is considered mature). i ended up ovulating on 13 dpo. (confirmed by +opk and ovulation pains)
> 
> i guess you can have ovulation pains from the maturing follicle! just a heads up.Click to expand...

Oh wow, I did not know that. Thanks for the info! :)


----------



## AltaMom

Hey Ladies. You can put me down for testing November 17th. My Mister was working out of town in October, so I didn't even test. AF has now just finished, and I've give my dear man a specific date to be home by so we can try and catch the egg this time around. This is moth 8 of TTC our 2nd.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, the weekend has come to an end, and we are just one weekend away from kicking off testing for November (although I know many of you will start this weekend :haha:) I hope that you all have been *BDg* like crazy or getting "donations" like crazy!! :dust:

:wave: welcome to the thread... I am sorry to see some of you from my October thread, but I know I won't see you on my testing threads after this month as BFPs await!! :wave: HAPPYBEANY, MUMMYFIN, ANTSYNELYWED, THESMPSNS, GD29, MAMIE, BELLS N BUMP, KAMIAM, WISHFULx1, AMANDAAMB1108, LETIA659, LINDSLOU, NATURENUT, MRSLOTUS, GAIJIN, CLAREY1981, TTCPOSTTVR, TWICKYWABBIT, MOMMAFINCH, and ALTAMOM!!! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

LETIA and KAMIAM, :hugs: So dorry for your loss!! :hugs: May you get a very sticky bean soon! 
HAPPYBEANY, ILIKE and JUSTKIA are right, the softcups are for keeping the spermies going in the correct direction. i probably mentioned them earlier in the thread as I am an AVID user! Try them! GL
KISSES, put your chart in the siggy so we can stalk it. I loove to stalk them and compare. GL :dust:
MOMMY2LIL, that is sooo awesome that they look so much alike, watch out, I see some twin tricks going to be played and they aren't even twins! :haha:
BUCKLES, how are you sure that you Iv between 11-13? Do you chart? Sometimes, until we chart or use monitors, the actual OV date is different. If you are definitely certain, I would chalk up late OV this time to change in some type of routine. GL FXD! :dust:
IWANNA, YAY! For good appt and Clomid. I hope that if you are not already PG, that the clomid does it for you! :dust:
KRISSIE, I looked at that chart, and if your temp increase tomorrow and the next day, FF will give you today as OV!!! Keep in mind that means you should be BDg now!!! GL :dust:
ILIKE, you can do it! Wait! As BFNs are NOT fun or exciting at all! :dust:
NEWLYMRS, I haven't got too much experience in that area, but I think that anything is possible, especially in TTC! :dust:
:wave:Nice to see you drop in ALMOSTHERE! Totally understand the stree factor. GL FXD! :dust:
WISHFULx1 and MAMMAWANNABE, GL with the SMEP! :dust:
THESMPSNS, good luck with the Preseed!:dust:
BDAWN, YAY! for another BD! Even better that it was the best ever! :happydance: and in a first for me: GL being Wrong! FXD!:dust:
BELLS N BUMP, I agree with WABBLIT, ask the doc about that as I am unsure and a menioned it could mean more than one thing
JOSEPHINE, hey Hun! :wave: FXD! I cannot wait till you:test: Yes, I am testing starting at the end of this month but AF isn't due until the 2nd so into Nov!
BUTTERFLY, YAY for OV!! :dust:
HOPING, I'm beyond impressed that you have not tested yet! Hold on tight Hun, I think this is going to be your bfp! :dust:

_*So Ladies*_, I was thinking that we do something different, like begin to list our symptoms (for those that will take note and SS) on 8DPO... Basically, at the end of our posts, just put 8DPO: "symptom(s)" and so forth each day that we get on.... I think it will help us compare our symptoms to others and give comfort and support to those that are in need. GL!

*First Page Updated!*


----------



## Buckles

STILL no ovulation! God this is doing my head in... My CBFM has told me for the past 5 months that I OV between day 11-13 and its now 19 and nowt, just constant highs! Not sure if I am in the TWW or not as I've heard of people getting constant highs on their monitors and falling preggers. 
Arrghhh AF is due here in 9 days and hubby and I shattered from :sex: every day - this is the only change that has happened. 
Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## hoping4girl

symptoms? OK....here goes...
10 dpo...I wanna cry every time I see something hopeful, or when I watch a commercial on tv, or when I think about anythin ;) lol so weepy i wanna smack myself!!


----------



## charliekay

im FINALLY 'O'ing :happydance: bring on the 2ww!! im actually dreading it, im the most impatient person in the world waiting to O was bad enough, but im determined not to test tilll at least 14dpo!!.......we'll see lol :blush:

hope all u lovely ladies are well :)

Ovultation day: pain in left side ( bit like af cramps but only on one side an not intense) slight back ache, watery ewcm, sore boobs, neg opks after 3 days of positive opks! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

BUCKLES, TTC is hard, but well worth it! Highs are good as you are fertile, hang in there Hun. I don't use the CBFM so I can't be certain, but I have definitely heard of plenty of ladies being PG with highs, just keep covering you bases... I know it's exhausting.... :hugs:

HOPING, AWWWW Hun! Definitely a good symptom sign, although it is alot of tears. Hang in there! :hugs: :dust:

YAY for OV CHARLIEKAY!!! :dust:


----------



## KamIAm

Me!! Me!! Me!! :happydance:

I'll be testing around Nov 3 (honestly, I'll probably POAS earlier LOL)

This is our first month.... So guess we'll see!!!!

Good Luck Ladies!!!:happydance:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Okay, How exactly do I post my chart?? :blush:


----------



## pink mum

hi,kindly ad me,tsting date will b 26nov


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM, I need to change my testing date. I'm planning on waiting until AF is late, but because FF says that I ov'd a couple days later than usual this month, it means that I'm going to have to move my date from the 4th to the 6th. 

4DPO: Temps are higher than ever this month post ov. I hope this means that I'm gearing up to bake a bun in my oven. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

kissesandhugs said:


> Okay, How exactly do I post my chart?? :blush:

login in to your FF page, go to sharing, click get code.. from there you can either copy and paste "your charting home page web address" or the bbcode. :) 

Looks I have five more days til I can post any SS... :coffee:


----------



## 28329

Can i be added for the 9th please? If af not arrived by then that's when i'll test. Hubbys birthday is 11th so hope to give him a bfp!


----------



## heavyheart

oh ovulation pains starting :happydance: never felt so good to be a bit crampy!!! oh please please let this be my month fx!!


----------



## Angel baby

heavyheart said:


> oh ovulation pains starting :happydance: never felt so good to be a bit crampy!!! oh please please let this be my month fx!!

Me too! O pains yesterday and today and POSITIVE OPK this afternoon! WooHoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi my test date is the 1st. I'm going nuts waiting!


----------



## PostalMom

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php

I've been cramping for a week. Sore boobs, some nausea, I can smell everything!! Come on sticky bean!!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Hi everyone, it's great seeing so many people posting in here. We need to stay postive and hope and pray for BFP's all round.

I finally got a + OPK and I've run out now! Hopefully more will turn up in the post tomorrow. Hopefully my temps will go back up tomorrow too then I can confirm ovulation. We BD'ed yesterday afternoon and will again tonight, then again tomorrow and probably for a couple more days too. Just in case!!

Loving all these symptoms, keep them coming! x


----------



## krissie1234uk

:wacko: I got really confused then, I was thinking "OMG, your chart looks exactly like mine!" but I think you have put up the wrong link. If you go on FF and go to sharing - get code - it is the link at the top of the page under "Your charting homepage web address". The link you put up links people to their own chart I think. :flower:

Fingers crossed for a BIG FAT POSITIVE this cycle hun :happydance:.



PostalMom said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php
> 
> I've been cramping for a week. Sore boobs, some nausea, I can smell everything!! Come on sticky bean!!


----------



## daydream

CD1 here. I'll be looking at a 29 day cycle, so I will test on 11/22. 

Waiting today to hear back about DH's SA analysis. If it was good, then I should be starting clomid... Fingers crossed that 1) the dr calls back soon, 2) all is good for the little swimmers, and 3) I get my clomid rx in time. Should be an interesting couple of days, especially considering I board a plane to Salt Lake tonight, fly back tomorrow. Can't beat being stuck on a plane during the worst part of my flow. Cramps and backache in a tiny airplane seat? Wah.


----------



## kissesandhugs

daydream said:


> CD1 here. I'll be looking at a 29 day cycle, so I will test on 11/22.
> 
> Waiting today to hear back about DH's SA analysis. If it was good, then I should be starting clomid... Fingers crossed that 1) the dr calls back soon, 2) all is good for the little swimmers, and 3) I get my clomid rx in time. Should be an interesting couple of days, especially considering I board a plane to Salt Lake tonight, fly back tomorrow. Can't beat being stuck on a plane during the worst part of my flow. Cramps and backache in a tiny airplane seat? Wah.

Ohh no that's the worst :hugs: I hate plane rides let alone with :witch: hope you get your :bfp: this month!!


----------



## JustKia

Well Fertility Flower says I Ov'ed CD16 (although that would give me a long LP which I'm not sure is right - always used to be 13 day LP for me but since my cycles went wacky who knows?) and I think I agree with it. However neither Fertility Friend or CD2P give me an Ov date *sigh*. I also did not get a single postive (or even almost positive) on my opks.

I've ordered the more sensitive opks this time round - can you believe I used all 50 of them this cycle so far and it's not over yet? :blush:

If I am on 11dpo then the only "symptom" is that I keep getting niggly achy/cramp things in my uterus but not really painful I'm just aware of them. If I'm not 11dpo (ie I didn't Ov) then I've no idea why I've got the niggles.

If I didn't Ov then I'm just hoping that AF will turn up on time -which is daft really because of course she won't be on time if I didn't Ov so yeah hmmm who knows ROFL
AF due halloween!


----------



## IwannaBFP

daydream said:


> CD1 here. I'll be looking at a 29 day cycle, so I will test on 11/22.
> 
> Waiting today to hear back about DH's SA analysis. If it was good, then I should be starting clomid... Fingers crossed that 1) the dr calls back soon, 2) all is good for the little swimmers, and 3) I get my clomid rx in time. Should be an interesting couple of days, especially considering I board a plane to Salt Lake tonight, fly back tomorrow. Can't beat being stuck on a plane during the worst part of my flow. Cramps and backache in a tiny airplane seat? Wah.

Everything crossed for you!!! I live about an hour away from Salt Lake. :D


----------



## Ellis0498

Newbie here! 3rd month ttc and its looking like a 30 cycle for me so 5th November will be testing day 4 me. Defo going to try and hold off testing early this month.....certified poas addict. I have loads of them under my bed like some dirty little secret lol!! Massive amounts of good luck to everyone! I'm off to convince DH to BD one more time for luck.....probably hiding in a cupboard somewhere whimpering 'not again, not again' poor man. X


----------



## vaniilla

can I be added for the 30th please :flower:


----------



## heavyheart

oh gee wiz, i just watched that programme "the great sperm race" so interesting but doesn't half show just how hard it is to get pregnant in the fact of all the obstacles in that really long journey for those poor :spermy: !!!! Iam going to have serious words with my uterus tonight lol


----------



## CanadianMaple

AF is due Nov 2 for me after a really long cycle for me. One of my longest since 2004!

I hope AF stays away!


----------



## heavyheart

Ellis0498 said:


> Newbie here! 3rd month ttc and its looking like a 30 cycle for me so 5th November will be testing day 4 me. Defo going to try and hold off testing early this month.....certified poas addict. I have loads of them under my bed like some dirty little secret lol!! Massive amounts of good luck to everyone! I'm off to convince DH to BD one more time for luck.....probably hiding in a cupboard somewhere whimpering 'not again, not again' poor man. X

hiding in a cupboard somewhere whimpering :haha::rofl::rofl: oh that made me laugh!!!! welcome, good luck hope u get your bfp!!! :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

:rofl: @ poor OH hiding in the cupboard! I think mine was about to pack his bags and escape. I 'made' him DTD cd 7,8, 11,12,13,14 and 15! I got a positive OPK on cd13, so probably O'd CD14 - which meant we got 3 days prior to O, O day and day after O! Seriously if I am not pregnant this cycle I think I might die of exhaustion :rofl: 

So today is 3dpo and I have just had brown spotting when I wiped (sorry TMI) but I'm thinking its too early for IB? So what the hell is happening :cry:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Ellis0498 said:


> I'm off to convince DH to BD one more time for luck.....probably hiding in a cupboard somewhere whimpering 'not again, not again' poor man. X

hahahaha!! I think that's how my DH feels too!!


----------



## PostalMom

No no that's my chart all right! I'm 11 dpo right now and to is climbing.


----------



## PostalMom

My Ovulation Chart

You were right!! I'm sorry! Let me know if I did it right this time. Thanks, Angie


----------



## jeoestreich

I am going to test around the 5th.


----------



## Ellis0498

scoobydrlp said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to convince DH to BD one more time for luck.....probably hiding in a cupboard somewhere whimpering 'not again, not again' poor man. X
> 
> hahahaha!! I think that's how my DH feels too!!Click to expand...

He actually looked at me last night with the most pathetic face ever and said 'you've killed him' ....and this from someone who literally has chased me around the house. I feel so powerful Lol x


----------



## Ilikecake

.


----------



## immy11

I'm going to start testing on november 1st, i'll only be like 9dpo but i love testing!


----------



## Ilikecake

Lol at the poor husband!! :haha::haha:

I'm feeling strangely positive today despite not getting much :sex: in.

4dpo and I'm super gassy. That much so that I woke my oh up and he's a really heavy sleeper :rofl: I keep getting shooting pains in my bbs too.


----------



## Stacey333

Can I please be added to Nov 19th .
Thank you!


----------



## Mrskg

Well MrsMM your stuck with me for another month xx

After the excitement of a bfp again only to be taken from me a wk later again I'm back to ttc x if things go back to normal I'll be due af around the 18th not sure if or when I'll be testing so just put in for 18th an we'll go form there xxx 

Lots of baby dust all round I seem to have plenty of that so what I need is sticky dust so if anyone has any spare send it this way please xxxxx


----------



## DBZ34

collie_crazy said:


> :rofl: @ poor OH hiding in the cupboard! I think mine was about to pack his bags and escape. I 'made' him DTD cd 7,8, 11,12,13,14 and 15! I got a positive OPK on cd13, so probably O'd CD14 - which meant we got 3 days prior to O, O day and day after O! Seriously if I am not pregnant this cycle I think I might die of exhaustion :rofl:
> 
> So today is 3dpo and I have just had brown spotting when I wiped (sorry TMI) but I'm thinking its too early for IB? So what the hell is happening :cry:

Some women have light spotting around ov, due to the follicle bursting and the egg being released. Nothing to worry about at the moment. If it continues for a few days, then I would check with the doc, but other than that, I'd say it was a good strong ov. I hope you catch your egg this month!! GL! :)


----------



## almosthere

DBZ34 said:


> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ poor OH hiding in the cupboard! I think mine was about to pack his bags and escape. I 'made' him DTD cd 7,8, 11,12,13,14 and 15! I got a positive OPK on cd13, so probably O'd CD14 - which meant we got 3 days prior to O, O day and day after O! Seriously if I am not pregnant this cycle I think I might die of exhaustion :rofl:
> 
> So today is 3dpo and I have just had brown spotting when I wiped (sorry TMI) but I'm thinking its too early for IB? So what the hell is happening :cry:
> 
> Some women have light spotting around ov, due to the follicle bursting and the egg being released. Nothing to worry about at the moment. If it continues for a few days, then I would check with the doc, but other than that, I'd say it was a good strong ov. I hope you catch your egg this month!! GL! :)Click to expand...

I baby danced last night & sry if TMI, but when DH sperm fell out of me and into the toilet, it was tinged pink! Now this happened last cycle when ttc. Last cycle I thought it could be implantation as it occured 5 days before I got AF.  However, this time it occured around OV time. Could this be triggered OV spotting from sex? It was tinged pink in DH's sperm, and then i left a pad and a bit of brown spotting came on it. 

Or could this be due to sensitivity using preseed? Like some bad reaction? I am not sore and can tell if I have a tear or rip and I am almost positive I don't. Thanks for any help ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly22

Mrskg said:


> Well MrsMM your stuck with me for another month xx
> 
> After the excitement of a bfp again only to be taken from me a wk later again I'm back to ttc x if things go back to normal I'll be due af around the 18th not sure if or when I'll be testing so just put in for 18th an we'll go form there xxx
> 
> Lots of baby dust all round I seem to have plenty of that so what I need is sticky dust so if anyone has any spare send it this way please xxxxx


I'm sooo sorry! :hugs:

Sending tons of sticky baby dust your way!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsRB

Hi everybody! its been a long time since ive posted but I hope you all dont mind me joining your testing group technically I could test now but I am trying to wait it out! I am 2days late for my period and have awful crapping! Keeping my fingers crossed! :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies. 

I am currently 9DPO with af due Sunday or Monday so planning on Testing Nov 2nd at the earliest unless OH insists I test earlier. 
:hugs: and :dust: to all 
FXed this is our cycle!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies...I'm back for another go! I'll be testing Nov 25th if no AF by then. I say that now but I'm sure I'll be testing along the way! Really does seem like soooo faaaaar away! :wacko:


----------



## lotte

hey ladies im testing on the 5th November - hope we all get bfps!!! x x x x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hmmm, l think l should have just mentioned the bbcode :blush: Glad you got your chart posted though, Postal. :) 

Big :hugs: and sticky :dust: Mrskg


----------



## PostalMom

Any one ever smell thier own body wash? It's driving me crazy. I smell it so strongly and there's nothing I can do about it! Dove body wash. It's so strong it makes me wrinkle my nose and feel a little sick. I've been using it for years. I feel like smells are wrapping themselves around my nose!


----------



## MrsMM24

OK Ladies, November is creeping up on us quickly now, it was dragging, but now, we are almost here. I know some of you 1st, 2nd, and 3rd testers are going this weekend... :haha: I hope you are enjoying the thread, making plenty of TTC buddies and linking up with some Bump Buddies!!! Check out the front page!!:dust:

:wave: welcome to the thread... I am sorry to see some of you from my _October Thread_, but I know I won't see you on my testing threads after this month as BFPs await!! :wave: KAMIAM, PINK MUM, 28329, POSTALMOM, DAYDREAM, ELLIS0498, VANIILLA, CANADIANMAPLE, JEOESTRICH, IMMY11, STACEY333, MRSKG, MRSRB, SKWEEK35, KOZMIKKITTEN, and LOTTE!!! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

DBZ34, I have changed your date, I know you will see your dark pink sticky bfp lines soon! :dust:
Heeey 28329!!! Nice seeing you over here too Hun! We WILL be Bump buddies!!
DAYDREAM, I have my FXD for all 3 of those things happening, and a very sticky bfp! :dust:
CANADIANMAPLE, I peeked at your chart, I see 2 white circles, what happened the last 2 days? Other than that, your chart is looking good! :dust:
MRSKG!!! Heey! :wave: now as much as I LOOOVE having you on my testing threads, I HOPE upon HOPES that this is the laaaast one I see you on for at least 9 mos!!!!:dust:
MRSRB, you didn't give a date, but since you are near, I put you for the 1st, will that be enough time to wait?? :dust:
KISSES, I can see your chart now, awesome, so expect me to stalk it and try to encourage you to fill it out! :dust:
YAY for a +OPK ANGEL BABY! :dust: BD BD BD!!
KRISSIE, after you get one more high temp, I think FF will confirm your OV, YAY for OV!!! ;dust:
JUSTKIA, your chart has ranges, but I have seen others on FF like it so I am sure all is well, OV will likely be in the upcoming days so keep BDg!!! :dust:
COLLIW, it most definitely could be IB implantation, as it occurs as early as 3DPO Hun! Your BDg seems timed perfectly and you can cover the bases with one more today! GL FXD! :dust:
ILIKE, I'm liking your optimism, your symptoms sound good too!!! FXD! :dust:
ALMOST, I think that that is likely OV, no worries, you have really done your work for this cycle. If you're up to it, probably get another BD in tonight! GL FXD! :dust:

_- One more day, and I am going to start SS at the end of my post. DPO 8 ladies! Join in when you reach DPO 8!!_

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

*First Page Updated!*


----------



## 28329

Thanks MrsMM. I hope so too!! Good luck to you hun.


----------



## almosthere

Yes the only thing I can think this is, is IB bleeding. Thanks for the thoughts MRSMM. I am def. going to BD tonight as long on DH is down, so that we can really get it right this cycle. FX for all!


----------



## Ilikecake

I couldn't resist...I gave in and tested :haha: I know it's early but I feel much better now i've poas :rofl:


----------



## scoobydrlp

I have crosshairs on my fertility friend chart!! Hooraayyy! I also had my blood drawn yesterday to check my progesterone, so hopefully that will confirm ovulation for sure. I'm 5dpo, and have felt some cramping and a little nausea the last 2 days. I hope these are good signs!


----------



## MrsMM24

ALMOST, no problem Hun, I am here to help and support! FXD!
ILIKE :haha: I know there will be few (some won't admit it) that will test, no worries, satisfy your addiction then stop! GL :dust:
SCOOBY, this is looking muuuch more promising! FXD! :dust:


----------



## akilgore2012

Well, I'm back again. I had told myself I would not freak myself out this month and scour the boards but I noticed what MIGHT have been IB yesterday and here I am.

The slightest pink was in my panties and in a streak on the toilet paper and then gone later in the day yesterday. Here we go again ladies!

I want to say I ovulated lasy Thursday, Oct. 20 but not 100% on that. We did BD quite often last week and this past weekend so who knows. Maybe the NTNP approach will be the way we get this done! Haha!

Good luck to all!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies
Add me to 6th November please

:dust:


----------



## Melissa x

Hi Hope its ok to join! Im due to ovulate around October 30th which will be cd20! Af would usually come then 14th November so knowing me ill be testing from around the 12th November! x


----------



## kissesandhugs

MrsMM-YES pleaseeee encourage me to chart bc so far it's been TERRIBLE!! UGH! I'm a horrible morning person as it is and I make myself get up at the veryyyy last minute possible to be to class or work on time LOL so I pretend that 1 min of sleep actually means something :haha: when really, it does not. SO from here on out I vow to temp every morning!!! 

On other news, I am 2 DPO and for some reason I just don't feel like this is my month but I neeeed to keep up my positive attitude bc you never know. Although, I've had AF like cramps for the past 3 days. They don't really hurt at all more like a nuisance & I can definetly feel them. Hmm.. FXD that it means something!! 

:dust:


----------



## AliBiz

I'm 5DPO today and haven't had any symptoms but today I really thought AF was on her way, I had some serious AF pains, they have since gone but I was really worried :nope:


----------



## sllydrkfsh

kissesandhugs said:


> MrsMM-YES pleaseeee encourage me to chart bc so far it's been TERRIBLE!! UGH! I'm a horrible morning person as it is and I make myself get up at the veryyyy last minute possible to be to class or work on time LOL so I pretend that 1 min of sleep actually means something :haha: when really, it does not. SO from here on out I vow to temp every morning!!!
> 
> On other news, I am 2 DPO and for some reason I just don't feel like this is my month but I neeeed to keep up my positive attitude bc you never know. Although, I've had AF like cramps for the past 3 days. They don't really hurt at all more like a nuisance & I can definetly feel them. Hmm.. FXD that it means something!!
> 
> :dust:

@kissesandhugs I am the same way lol. My alarm goes off at 6:30am and I'm still half asleep taking my temp and then i write it down on a notepad thats on my nightstand and go back to sleep. Just keep everything close by so you can still get in that extra min of sleep :D


----------



## happybeany

Good luck MrsMM - hope you get a :bfp: soon!

akilgore - that sounds like IB! Good luck :D xx


----------



## IwannaBFP

sllydrkfsh said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM-YES pleaseeee encourage me to chart bc so far it's been TERRIBLE!! UGH! I'm a horrible morning person as it is and I make myself get up at the veryyyy last minute possible to be to class or work on time LOL so I pretend that 1 min of sleep actually means something :haha: when really, it does not. SO from here on out I vow to temp every morning!!!
> 
> On other news, I am 2 DPO and for some reason I just don't feel like this is my month but I neeeed to keep up my positive attitude bc you never know. Although, I've had AF like cramps for the past 3 days. They don't really hurt at all more like a nuisance & I can definetly feel them. Hmm.. FXD that it means something!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> @kissesandhugs I am the same way lol. My alarm goes off at 6:30am and I'm still half asleep taking my temp and then i write it down on a notepad thats on my nightstand and go back to sleep. Just keep everything close by so you can still get in that extra min of sleep :DClick to expand...

V good advise!!!! I do the same thing. :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

sllydrkfsh said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM-YES pleaseeee encourage me to chart bc so far it's been TERRIBLE!! UGH! I'm a horrible morning person as it is and I make myself get up at the veryyyy last minute possible to be to class or work on time LOL so I pretend that 1 min of sleep actually means something :haha: when really, it does not. SO from here on out I vow to temp every morning!!!
> 
> On other news, I am 2 DPO and for some reason I just don't feel like this is my month but I neeeed to keep up my positive attitude bc you never know. Although, I've had AF like cramps for the past 3 days. They don't really hurt at all more like a nuisance & I can definetly feel them. Hmm.. FXD that it means something!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> @kissesandhugs I am the same way lol. My alarm goes off at 6:30am and I'm still half asleep taking my temp and then i write it down on a notepad thats on my nightstand and go back to sleep. Just keep everything close by so you can still get in that extra min of sleep :DClick to expand...

That's a good idea!! :) My thermometer keeps the last temp that I took in there until I do it again which is AWESOME but it still doesn't help lol! Plus sometimes I forget to write it down before I do it the next morning SO I'll have to do that. Thank you!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

MrsMM I like what I am seeing on ur chart!!!! Looks like it could be heading to Triphasic. :) I hope they keep going up til you get that :bfp:


----------



## Ilikecake

AliBiz said:


> I'm 5DPO today and haven't had any symptoms but today I really thought AF was on her way, I had some serious AF pains, they have since gone but I was really worried :nope:

I'm 4dpo and i've had AWFUL cramps/some sort of stomach pain/backache all day. I've never had something like that before. I keep trying to remember if I had anything like it with James. The only thing that eased it is was a bath...but as soon as I got back out the pain was back :nope::cry:


----------



## AliBiz

Ilikecake said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5DPO today and haven't had any symptoms but today I really thought AF was on her way, I had some serious AF pains, they have since gone but I was really worried :nope:
> 
> I'm 4dpo and i've had AWFUL cramps/some sort of stomach pain/backache all day. I've never had something like that before. I keep trying to remember if I had anything like it with James. The only thing that eased it is was a bath...but as soon as I got back out the pain was back :nope::cry:Click to expand...

Mine is gone now thank god but I really thought AF was coming...never had that before mid cycle, I nearly took painkillers cos I was so sure...no back pain just AF pains...hoping its not a bad sign :(


----------



## akilgore2012

I guess we will see in two weeks!! :thumbup: Thanks!



happybeany said:


> Good luck MrsMM - hope you get a :bfp: soon!
> 
> akilgore - that sounds like IB! Good luck :D xx


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi Again MrsMM! I'm back for November. Can you put me down to test on Nov 24. The last two months that is the exact day AF arrives. Maybe my cycles are just now starting to get back from BCP?? At least I know what to expect and am better about NOT symptom spotting while in TWW. Here is to hoping for a TURKEY growing in my belly for Thanksgiving!! GL to everyone and :dust: for everyone!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Is anyone else using the fertility friend smartphone app? After updating it a week or two ago it sometimes deletes my temperature if I go back in to edit other things for the day. How annoying is that?! Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Jennabee

Hey ladies!! Add me to the 1st.....I'm currently 7dpo and been cramping (yesterday and today) and sore breasts today. I hope this is my month. Good luck to all and tons of baby dust!!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

scoobydrlp said:


> Is anyone else using the fertility friend smartphone app? After updating it a week or two ago it sometimes deletes my temperature if I go back in to edit other things for the day. How annoying is that?! Anyone else have this issue?

I saw that too. It's not really deleting but I have noticed that when I go back in later in the day the temp isn't there. I don't know if I like the new update or not. However, they just had me update AGAIN so maybe people were complaining and they have fixed it?? AF is here so not really caring about temping too much, although I have been.:haha:

The first month temping I was really good about doing it at 6am, set the alarm and everything. I only have to get up at that time 3 days a week. This past month I just took it when I woke up naturally and my pre-O temps were the same pattern so I have decided that I am not going to worry about time, but whether I slept or not. Which getting 3-4 hrs in a row is about all I get then toss and turn for 3-4 hours. :dohh: Anyone know anything about Melatonin while TTC???:shrug:


----------



## PostalMom

scoobydrlp said:


> Is anyone else using the fertility friend smartphone app? After updating it a week or two ago it sometimes deletes my temperature if I go back in to edit other things for the day. How annoying is that?! Anyone else have this issue?

Hi using it on my iPhone and every once in a while I'll think I'm entering it, but it's not. I've had to go out pf the app and start over.
For all if you that have a hard time charting in the early morn. I take my temp at 5:20am and enter it in my ff app on my phone. It's so easy. I can go right back to sleep if I want.

I'm soposed to test on the 1st. I'm not sure if y'all have rules, but I admit to extreme obsessive testing. Lol. I took 2 tests today just to make sure. BFN. Not giving up yet but feeling a little bummed. I've had sore boobs, cramping, nause, dizziness, increased sence of smell, back aches. But today 2 people I know were sick to thief stomaches and I .. Sorry.. Had diareah., so now I'm worried maybe it's a bug going around. Idk. It's our first month trying and we weren't really trying. He wanted to wait one more month. I had my tubal reversal back in July. My 3 daughters are cheering us on though. 

Sticky Sticky Baby Dust to All
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## RNTTC2011

I put it in my phone right away cuz I use it as a flashlight to see what the temp is... problem is then I want to look at my chart and see what it looks like:haha:... no obsessing here...:nope:no... LOL! Then I am up for an hour staring at charts!:wacko:


----------



## allybaby

hello ladies, I'm still peeing on my OPK's at day 16 and still waiting to ovulate. It seems to happen at day 18 for me. I have to say that I haven't been very motivated this week especially after a friend recently disclosed she was pregnant. She sat here in my house and ranted about how fertile she was because she got pregnant in her first mth of ttc. After 2 days of listening to her I couldn't handle it and broke down last night when my husband got home. Thank goodness for him. Anyways, I feel better today and it's a new day. 
Here's to lots of BFP's for November and I wish all of us luck.


----------



## akilgore2012

allybaby said:


> hello ladies, I'm still peeing on my OPK's at day 16 and still waiting to ovulate. It seems to happen at day 18 for me. I have to say that I haven't been very motivated this week especially after a friend recently disclosed she was pregnant. She sat here in my house and ranted about how fertile she was because she got pregnant in her first mth of ttc. After 2 days of listening to her I couldn't handle it and broke down last night when my husband got home. Thank goodness for him. Anyways, I feel better today and it's a new day.
> Here's to lots of BFP's for November and I wish all of us luck.

Awww hunny, I just want to give you a big ol' hug!! I'm so glad you have such a supportive husband! We are all here to support you too!! :flower:


----------



## babydrms

Sooo...First post for me.
About me: Testing day Nov. 1 (TWW is killing me - _again_)
Been off BC for 7 years (married 7 years too)
TTC for about a year
I have POAS more times than I can count
I am hoping to cancel my Nov 17th appt with the RE
Oh, and last thing about me - I deliver babies for a living...the irony is deep!
Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## immy11

babydrms said:


> Sooo...First post for me.
> About me: Testing day Nov. 1 (TWW is killing me - _again_)
> Been off BC for 7 years (married 7 years too)
> TTC for about a year
> I have POAS more times than I can count
> I am hoping to cancel my Nov 17th appt with the RE
> Oh, and last thing about me - I deliver babies for a living...the irony is deep!
> Baby Dust to all!!!

Hi! 

I am also testing 1st november, and i deliver babies for a living too.. And i have poas a ridiculous amount of times especially since i'm only 3dpo! hehe


----------



## scoobydrlp

RNTTC2011 said:


> I put it in my phone right away cuz I use it as a flashlight to see what the temp is... problem is then I want to look at my chart and see what it looks like:haha:... no obsessing here...:nope:no... LOL! Then I am up for an hour staring at charts!:wacko:


Hilarious!! I do the same exact thing!!!!


----------



## ~chipper~

HI there! :wave: I'm coming over from the Oct Thread.

MrsMM, please add me to test on the 21st.

Thanks so much!

FX for everyone!


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum so please excuse my lack of lingo!!

I'm in my first month ttc my first since what my doctor reckons was a chemical miscarrige (i think, its all very confusing!) and due to test on the 6th of November. The two week wait this month is already driving me mad!!


----------



## babydrms

immy11 said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> Sooo...First post for me.
> About me: Testing day Nov. 1 (TWW is killing me - _again_)
> Been off BC for 7 years (married 7 years too)
> TTC for about a year
> I have POAS more times than I can count
> I am hoping to cancel my Nov 17th appt with the RE
> Oh, and last thing about me - I deliver babies for a living...the irony is deep!
> Baby Dust to all!!!
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I am also testing 1st november, and i deliver babies for a living too.. And i have poas a ridiculous amount of times especially since i'm only 3dpo! heheClick to expand...

I figured there had to be someone in the same boat...I have been good so far, no HPT's yet, only OPK's so far this month. I am planning to Friday since we have three Halloween parties - Fingers crossed. 

I am feeling a little discouraged by a lot of spotting already...thinking a low progesterone level...?


----------



## bdawn8403

Getting close to November, expecting plenty of BFPs to be rolling in here soon!! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## krissie1234uk

After ovulation, should there be a sharp increase in temp? My chart looks pants :(


----------



## JustKia

Okey dokey November girlies I'm in need of some serious chart stalking (links in siggie).

Fertility Flower reckons I Ov'ed on CD16 (Oct 13) putting me @ 13 dpo
Fertility Friend reckons I Ov'ed on CD26 (Oct 23) putting me @ 3dpo

Which date do you agree with? Do you think I might have Ov'ed on a different day altogether?
CD16 - A temp dip; A very emotional day; Bitchiness; A zit break out; But also super white (neg) OPKs. (Posts 34 & 36 in my journal show how I was feeling around CD16).

CD26 - I didn't have anything like that but yesterday (2dpo?) I was pretty emotional and ended up in tears but then again I was hungry and had just screwed up making the tomato soup I was going to be eating (I did rescue it in the end) and so I didn't eat anything until gone 2pm in the end.
I'd woke up around 6am, took my temp, gone back to sleep and slept in til gone 10am. So skipped brekkie thinking I'd make the soup and have an early lunch.

ETA: My cycles this year have all been 32-35 days.
If this was to be a 32 day cycle then AF would be due Oct 30.
If this was to be a 35 day cycle then AF would be due Nov 2.
Which would give me a short LP of 9-12 days if I Ov'ed CD26 - then again I'd also have a very long LP if I'd Ov'ed CD16 (19-22 days) hmmm.
Before my cycles went wacky I always had a 13 day LP.


----------



## Ilikecake

5dpo- feeling sick, tired, keep going dizzy and very achey. I don't know if it's something to do with making a baby or if I'm coming down with something, I don't appear to have a temperature though.


----------



## Mrskg

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so please excuse my lack of lingo!!
> 
> I'm in my first month ttc my first since what my doctor reckons was a chemical miscarrige (i think, its all very confusing!) and due to test on the 6th of November. The two week wait this month is already driving me mad!!

Welcome to bnb x I've just had my second chemical mc in 2 months it's so frustrating the nurse said to me at least you have no trouble getting pregnant....yeah like that helps x hope you get your sticky bean soon x think I might take this month off an give my body a month to recover easy to say though will see how the next few wk's go xxx


----------



## Kantele

Hi AGAIN ladies :wave:

This will be my 3rd month TTC (3rd time lucky maybe?)
Finally starting to get the hang of charting too :haha:

Please add me to test on 24th :flower:

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh girls I am losing the plot... 5dpo and I tested this morning... and whats worse is I swear I could see a line, ya'know if you tilt the test just the right way at the window :rofl: Ahhh!


----------



## Ilikecake

collie_crazy said:


> Oh girls I am losing the plot... 5dpo and I tested this morning... and whats worse is I swear I could see a line, ya'know if you tilt the test just the right way at the window :rofl: Ahhh!

Sounds like me yesterday :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi, I dunno when AF is due as i forgot to mark it down too busy, But will be testing November 9th if AF doesnt show by then :) hope to join you ladies.


----------



## Ilikecake

Queen Bee. said:


> Hi, I dunno when AF is due as i forgot to mark it down too busy, But will be testing November 9th if AF doesnt show by then :) hope to join you ladies.

Your avatar is ADORABLE!!!:cloud9::haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ilikecake said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I dunno when AF is due as i forgot to mark it down too busy, But will be testing November 9th if AF doesnt show by then :) hope to join you ladies.
> 
> Your avatar is ADORABLE!!!:cloud9::haha:Click to expand...

Thanks, I thought it fit well with the name :haha:


----------



## missbabes

Going by the assumption this last months 26 day cycle will go back to it's normal 30 day cycle I'll hopefully get to test on the 26th, so put me down for then.

Baby dust for everyone :dust:


----------



## angelria

I just had two positive OPKs back to back so I believe I am 1DPO today. I will be testing November 5th which will be 11 DPO.


----------



## IwannaBFP

scoobydrlp said:


> Is anyone else using the fertility friend smartphone app? After updating it a week or two ago it sometimes deletes my temperature if I go back in to edit other things for the day. How annoying is that?! Anyone else have this issue?

I use it too. Yes this has happened but after I update it, it goes back to normal. but it is v annoying.


----------



## Tweak0605

Looks like I'm joining you all on this thread, as AF got me today!

Going by my 33 day cycle last time, I will hopefully be testing on 11/27. I will probably test earlier, but we'll go with that date for now. 

Lots of :dust: for all this cycle!


----------



## Angel baby

IwannaBFP said:


> scoobydrlp said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else using the fertility friend smartphone app? After updating it a week or two ago it sometimes deletes my temperature if I go back in to edit other things for the day. How annoying is that?! Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> I use it too. Yes this has happened but after I update it, it goes back to normal. but it is v annoying.Click to expand...

Mine did it when I updated it a week ago but I got another alert yesterday to update again so I hope that fixed it. It is very aggravating. It will show it on my chart but when I go to add something to the date, my stuff isn't there. I'm not sure what its doing but I hope the update I did yesterday, fixed it. :dohh:


----------



## jenn155

I am 2 dpo and yes I test early so I will be testing on Nov 1st.


----------



## River54

Looks like I am joining you guys from the Oct thread. This is also my third month ttc. 
Starting to chart this month. I should be testing around the 20th.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Well, You ladies will be proud of me, I actually set a special alarm (4 am, is that too early?!?!) JUST to take my temp & chart it in my FF App. :happydance: Well, GO figure my thermometer wanted to give me a hard time for about 10 mins & would NOT work for me!! I don't know if I was just too dang tired to figure it out or it really was giving me a hard time :dohh: BUT I stayed up & made sure I got my temp and OH was still awake laughing his a** off bc I was getting so frustrated :haha: Well, it's done so I hope I can stick to it!!!! 

3 DPO: No symptoms right now, although couldn't wake up for NOTHING this morning so I missed class :dohh:

How's everyone doing today?!

:dust:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi ladies...
I'm joining you from the October thread, as AF got me today!

We've been NTNP/TTC since June, stepping up our game in October. I used OPK's for the first time. Either I didn't ovulate, or I didn't use them right. Not completely sure. I'm going to the OBGYN Nov 3rd for my annual visit, and plan on mentioning the OPK&#8217;s to him. I know he'll say 6 months in nothing, and come see me next June but I figure I'll try to open the conversation anyways. I haven't started temping yet, partially because I suck at sticking to such a tight schedule. But this may be the month I start as I am increasingly impatient. It'll happen when it happens just isn't working for me anymore!!!

Based on my cycles I anticipate O on 11-9, and testing on 11-23. 

Good luck ladies! 

And thank you MrsMM24 for all your hard work!


----------



## allybaby

Holy smokes ladies. I really hope this is my mth b/c I am now addicted to on-line baby shopping. Got my crib, stroller, car seat, and accessories picked out! Apparently I have too much time on my hands today:)


----------



## scoobydrlp

So after entering today's temp fertility friend moved my crosshairs. Initially it said I ovulated cd17, now it's saying I ovulated cd19. Blah, that just means I have to wait longer to test :( Also I had my blood drawn on cd21 for progesterone levels...do you think if I ovulated on cd19 that it will show in my levels that soon?


----------



## crazychick31

Hi All 

Can I be added please 

:af: is due around the 5th for me. 

This is our 16th cycle ttc and this month weve 'attempted' SMEP and used conceive plus so fingers crossed its worked :thumbup:

Currently 7dpo and playing the waiting game 

:dust: to all 

xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

how are all you ladies feeling today? :)


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! 

Can I be added for the 10th? I am finally ovulating today. Although our chances this cycle are really slim (we have both suffered a cold and DH had a slightly elevated temp) I will be testing on November 10th if I don't get AF.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

allybaby said:


> Holy smokes ladies. I really hope this is my mth b/c I am now addicted to on-line baby shopping. Got my crib, stroller, car seat, and accessories picked out! Apparently I have too much time on my hands today:)

Lol I've already done that too :blush: , thank goodness I'm not the only one.


----------



## Catlover28

Hiya ladies! :hi:

Can i be added for testing 1st Nov? i'm pretty sure i ov'd the 21st so this may be a bit early to test....although i will no doubt test sooner :haha:

Hope everyone gets their BFP's soon! Good luck! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm really trying to wait until 8dpo but I'm having a hard time ignoring two symptoms. 

5dpo~ Lower back is very sore and feeling crampy. :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

Ladies, I hope you are enjoying the thread, making plenty of TTC buddies and linking up with some Bump Buddies!!! Check out the front page!!:dust:

:wave: welcome to the thread... I am sorry to see some of you from my _October Thread_, but I know I won't see you on my testing threads after this month as BFPs await!! :wave:AKILGORE, C1403, MELISSA x, RNTTC, JENNABEE, BABYDRMS, CHIPPER, FIONA23, KANTELE, QUEEN BEE., MISSBABES, ANGELRIA, TWEAK0605, JENN155, RIVER54, EAANDBA_TTC, CRAZYCHICK31, BRASSY, and CATLOVER!!! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

AKILGORE, I made your testing day the 2nd... :dust:
KISSES, put that BBT by the bed Hun. Perfect with the alarm, it isn't too early, as long as you slept 3.5 hours. :dust:
ALBIZ, its hard, hang in as implantation and OV mirror AF symptoms. :dust:
IWANNA, I am thinking mine is going Triphastic too... I hope whichever, it leads to BFP. Your chart is looking FAB! :dust:
ILIKE, :hugs: for the pains you're going through.
Hey :wave: RNTTC, you're welcome in the thread, but hoping in the nicest way possible, I won't see you in Dec thread! :dust:
SCOOBY, I use the phone, after the new update that doesn't happen so it didn't last for them... I think CD16 is more likely.... :dust:
POSTAL, absolutely no rules in here, toooo many of us are POAS addicts (I am a recovering addict). I tried checking your chart but only see the DPO nothing else.
ALLY, so sorry Hun, but what an awesome DH you have, happy you're better and getting hopes going. :dust:
KRISSIE, most definitely YES! One more temp (tomorrow) and I'm positive you will have crosshairs for CD19! YAY :dust:
JUSTKIA, I studied your chart... Well,I actually would think that you OVd on CD19, but could be persuaded to CD16.... sooo many factors, probably one of the symptoms confusing FF. :dust:
KANTELE, so happy you're feeling better with charting, going to make a huge difference.
COLLIE, that is soooo EARLY! FXD! :dust:
RIVER, awesome that you are starting to chart,as I told KANTELE, will make a difference... :dust:
BRASSY, I think OV on CD14 is about right, except there are no temps on your chart to confirm, keep BDg! :dust:
ALMOST, hope you're well, did you get another BD in last nite? GL FXD! :dust:

_*SS 8DPO:*_ Twinges in tummy. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Gassy. Feeling wet below belt. Skin Breaking out.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

*First Page Updated!*


----------



## inaru816

I'm in for the 6th of November! :)


----------



## happybeany

Ooh your chart is looking good MrsMM!

I'm fascinated by the charts now I've started doing mine - is there anyone else new to charting?


----------



## MrsMM24

I have you down, and welcome to the BFP Party INARU816!!! :dust:

Thanks HAPPYBEANY, it is easy to get fascinated with charts, I totally am (if you all can't tell :haha:) It helps know your cycle soooo well.... :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 
MrsMM - your chart really is looing good. 

I was hoping to avoid the symptom spotting phase but after the really weird and vivid dream I had last night - complete with Nelson Mandela - there is just not stopping now. Had really bad cramps on my right hand side last night. Oh and dont forget all the creamy CM!! I have never been this creamy before. (sorry if TMI) 

I did start using my IPOD FF app at the beginning of this cycle but decided to stop once OV had been marked. 
I also used to have that issue of it not remembering my temps. It was really annoying, so much so that I stopped using it for a few days. It was a bit of a mission to make sure I got on the laptop everyday. 
I think this was happening because I was not connecting to the internet. 
Hope everyone in their TWW is progressing well. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. 
:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## ffighterwife

can u guys add me for november tester? i am due to check on november 3rd. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Wow, that is vivid, Nelson Mandela! Oh how great of a symptom is that SKWEEK! FXD!

Got you down FFIGHTERWIFE! :dust:


----------



## ffighterwife

Thanks MrsMM24 , I have been taking this tea called fertilitea and hoping some good news this month . Feeling like PMS but not due until a week or so . 

My husband also starting to take fertilaid for men and maybe that can boost our chance ..lol. i have been gassy, breaking out(acne), backache and sore breasts but again it could be :witch coming soon.

wish best of luck for everyone... painful when it is not BFP .


----------



## skweek35

Thanks MrsMM, 
Oh I forgot to add the rather unlady-like gassy situation that has been going on for the last 3 days now! OH really doesnt like that bit! 
The other symptom I usually get is really sore BBs - and nothing this month!! 
But sitting here now in the hotel room with a vodka and slimline tonic! and loving every sip!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi can u add me plz!? I'm due to test 4th. FF still hasn't given me cross hair but its obvious that I O cd 14. So 6 dpo and have sensitive nips since O day. This is last cycle until we find new donor so FX that this is it. i have a dr visit tomorrow to check my progesterone and confirm that i O just to give me a piece of mind. Is there anything that i can ask to do while there?


----------



## skyraaa

hi can u add me for the 8th hun xx


----------



## AliBiz

Anyone know how I add a link to my FF chart onto my profile here?


----------



## momwannabe81

AliBiz said:


> Anyone know how I add a link to my FF chart onto my profile here?

go to Ff on top right corner there is sharing click there and u can get code to add here


----------



## pookers

Put me on for Nov 5th. Shortest cycle I've had since stopping breastfeeding and my loss in July. My BDing pattern wasn't the best because I ran out of OPKs and hubby and I were sick. I mistook the EWCM as a reaction to the cold medicine I was taking! But, we've still got a shot. 
My chart is up for looking, if anyone wants to see:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## AliBiz

momwannabe81 said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know how I add a link to my FF chart onto my profile here?
> 
> go to Ff on top right corner there is sharing click there and u can get code to add hereClick to expand...

Thanks...I've done that, but dumb as I am, I can't figure out where to put it on here :shrug:


ooooh oooh It worked!!! Thanks Momwannabe81


----------



## Mamie

MrsMM, good job updating all the info, thanks! Your chart looks good, FX you're entering triphasic! Having stalked a few of the charts on this thread, I'm now confused!!!! You all seem to have solid red lines marking O, but I have a dotted line....?!?!?! Also, FF changed it's mind - originally said I had O'd on CD16 then changed it to CD17. What's going on?! I don't really feel that this is my month, however today I had the craziest moodswings! OH was shocked because it was so unlike me :rofl:


----------



## lysh

Please add me for November 10th!! Hopefully this will be the lucky month!


----------



## Mummyjohnson

Please add me for November 3rd FXD because my boobs are aching like crazy ..my boobs aren't big enough to hurt haha, so there'd better be a good reason for it!! ;) xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies, feeling very sicky today... was rudely awaken by it. :(
this not knowing is killing me!!! lol


----------



## Sandy1222

Looks like i am over here now since :witch: got me early this month. I honestly have no idea when she is showing up next month since my cycles have gone from 28 days to 26 this time around....so i am guessing she should be due around the 21st, but i am going to test on the 19th if you could please add me.

:dust: for all of us this month!!!!


----------



## bdawn8403

Is it strange that I don't feel like this is the month? I think I am in my 2ww, couldn't tell you what dpo though. I like that as I am not paying much attention to anything but I just feel deep down its not happening. That and we barely BD'd this month, well we have 4 days out of the past week. More than our usual month's quota :haha:

It wasn't for anything but fun, just so happened that it was my ov week but since we aren't using anything I don't know when and I believe we missed it. It was nice to just have fun again and enjoy my husband.


----------



## krissie1234uk

Bdawn, think of all those women who get pregnant without even trying! This could be your month! I've got my fingers crossed for you!

I've been looking through all the charts posted and I'm starting to become slightly obsessed I think! I don't feel confident enough about analysing them yet, so I won't comment on anyones but I'm definately stalking them all. Good luck to everyone!

I'm still not feeling overly positive this month, FF has confirmed ovulation now on CD19 which puts me 3dpo. The thing is, I'm stilll getting + OPK's and had EWCM yesterday which is making me question myself... I think we'll BD tonight just in case and see what my temps are like tomorrow.


----------



## ickle pand

Can you add me as a Date TBC? I don't want to set a date until I get confirmation of O which could be another 2 weeks yet :(


----------



## Bells n Bump

bdawn8403 said:


> Is it strange that I don't feel like this is the month? I think I am in my 2ww, couldn't tell you what dpo though. I like that as I am not paying much attention to anything but I just feel deep down its not happening. That and we barely BD'd this month, well we have 4 days out of the past week. More than our usual month's quota :haha:
> 
> It wasn't for anything but fun, just so happened that it was my ov week but since we aren't using anything I don't know when and I believe we missed it. It was nice to just have fun again and enjoy my husband.

Hi, 

I'm exactly the same, af was late last month I started spotting 2 days after it was due and full flow 4 days after it was due so I have no idea when af will be coming this month. I haven't taken temps or used opk's, the only sign of ov I have had is a little spotting last wed and EWCM thurs, fri and sat, so it could have happened at anytime?!? 

Also we only bd'd thurs, fri and sun so I don't think we have much chance but it only takes once and I'm not as obsessive about it this month so being calmer may also help.

Fingers crossed for everyone testing soon!!!!

xxx


----------



## JustKia

MrsMM24 said:


> JUSTKIA, I studied your chart... Well,I actually would think that you OVd on CD19, but could be persuaded to CD16.... sooo many factors, probably one of the symptoms confusing FF. :dust:

Thank you hun :hugs2:
I'm stalking your chart and FX'ed for you, it's looking lovely :flower:


----------



## Spanny2010

Could u put me down for the 1st please


----------



## AliBiz

bdawn8403 said:


> Is it strange that I don't feel like this is the month? I think I am in my 2ww, couldn't tell you what dpo though. I like that as I am not paying much attention to anything but I just feel deep down its not happening. That and we barely BD'd this month, well we have 4 days out of the past week. More than our usual month's quota :haha:
> 
> It wasn't for anything but fun, just so happened that it was my ov week but since we aren't using anything I don't know when and I believe we missed it. It was nice to just have fun again and enjoy my husband.

I am exactly the same this month, we BD'd at the right time, I didn't OV late this month, temps are still above coverline but I just feel like it hasn't happened...no idea why??? Just not feeling it :( I think my chart looks ok, so I don't know where it is coming from ....


----------



## heavyheart

Iam in my 2ww now :dohh: now starts the crazy days of trying not to symptom spot but will cling on to any sign of hope at the slightest niggle!! we did SMEP but iam not too confident now as i think ov may have been tue we didnt manage to dtd mon or tue because dh was away working we did fri, sat and sun plus last night just would have been much better if we has got at least mon or tue in as well. Never mind i suppose time will tell!!


----------



## DBZ34

7DPO: Temps are still high this cycle, much higher than last month, but I'm wondering if the last two are high because I've been sick. I think I'm catching a cold. I've been alternating between runny and stuffy nose for the past two days. No other notable symptoms, just a bit of gas. This cycle is much different from my previous ones in terms of symptoms. Usually I have a ton, this month, I have hardly any. I wonder what's going on or if this is a good sign. Here's hoping my temps stay up. :)


----------



## hoping4girl

Well, I was naughty yesterday and tested to TWO :bfn:'s. :dohh: No, I shouldn't have, No it wasn't fmu, no i shouldn't give up. but i wanna!!:brat: my tests that I ordered won't get here till next week, so I have to hold on to hope that AF won't show her ugly face this weekend....fx!!


----------



## Mummyjohnson

I'm due for testing on 3rd November -please add me! I've been testing each day naughty me and I think this is going to be a good month. A couple of days ago I use a 1st response and got a bfp -which dissapeared after three minutes!!! This morning I tested on an unbranded cheapey and there's definetly something there, but I daren't get excited yet. I'm going to try and wait till I have a fuschia 'in your face' line, rather than a faint, that could be an evap line or something else. *baby dust* 

P.s. Is anyone trying to control their weight early on? Last pregnancy I put 4 stone on, and didn't help myself by starting off at 7 pounds over my goal weight. I'm trying to be uber good before morning sickness kicks in (if it does that is!) at the moment I have 1.5 pounds to lose, so I reckon if I can lay off the snacks and desserts I should lose that teeny bit. xx


----------



## heavyheart

Mummyjohnson said:


> I'm due for testing on 3rd November -please add me! I've been testing each day naughty me and I think this is going to be a good month. A couple of days ago I use a 1st response and got a bfp -which dissapeared after three minutes!!! This morning I tested on an unbranded cheapey and there's definetly something there, but I daren't get excited yet. I'm going to try and wait till I have a fuschia 'in your face' line, rather than a faint, that could be an evap line or something else. *baby dust*
> 
> P.s. Is anyone trying to control their weight early on? Last pregnancy I put 4 stone on, and didn't help myself by starting off at 7 pounds over my goal weight. I'm trying to be uber good before morning sickness kicks in (if it does that is!) at the moment I have 1.5 pounds to lose, so I reckon if I can lay off the snacks and desserts I should lose that teeny bit. xx

I wont say congrats yet, :flower: hope those lines get stronger!!! 
Ive been working out i have lost a stone, its taken over 2months so i havent really noticed it but iam happy for it to come down slow :hugs:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I will be testing November 12th Eeek!!!

If I can wait that long, I may be too impatient ( ok I will probably be too impatient )


----------



## almosthere

:dust: to all who are also in the TWW...I am doing VERY well on not symptom spotting, although maybe this is because I am hardly noticing anything at all :dohh: Hope it is still my month, I sure wouldn't mind being one of the pregnant ladies without symptoms for the first month! :cloud9:


----------



## Ilikecake

To all the ladies with no symptoms, I didn't have a single one when I was pregnant with James, I had nothing until the day af was due and then my boobs started hurting. So there is hope!


----------



## butterworth

I am now in the tww fx ladies nov is just around the corner and hoping to see lots of bfps soon. sending baby dust to all you lovely ladies


----------



## MrsMM24

Check out the front page!!:dust:

:wave: welcome to the thread... I am sorry to see some of you from my _October Thread_, but I know I won't see you on my testing threads after this month as BFPs await!! :wave:MOMWANNABE81, SKYRAAA, POOKERS, LYSH, MUMMYJOHNSON, SANDY1222, ICKLE PAND, SPANY2010, and KMBABAYCRAZY!!! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

KISSES, how was the alarm this morning?? Temp???:dust:

ALBIZ, your chart is looking good Hun :dust:

KRISSIE, looks like I was right, you have crosshairs!! Speaking of stalking, your chart is looking good! Don't fret, your CM just indicates that you are still slightly fertile, nothing wrong, and in fact, some people have 2 fertile times:dust:

JUSTKIA, how is that chart coming along? :dust:

MOMWANNABE, I think that OV would likely be on CD13....

POOKERS, there are a few white circles on your chart, what happened?

*Ladies, white circles typically aggitate your chart. Likely indicating sleep deprived or temping at a different time than usual give them to you. If you sleep for 3.5hrs or more, you can still use your temp and don't have to indicat deprived. As well, if you temp at a different time once or twice you can use the adjuster. You have blue lines because you override the FF detector*

MAMIE, I think that the indication is CD16 as the +OPK and CM show. GL :dust:

SANDY, do you temp? It could help with pinpointing OV....

ICKLE, you know I will put you down, no hesitation, just let me know when you know. :dust:

GL :dust: HEAVYHEART and BUTTERWORTH! Let's wait it out! :dust:

DBZ, feeling like you're getting sick could be a good sign... FXD! :dust:

HOPING, I think it is a sign that the tests aren't coming until next week... TEST next week! :dust:

Ladies, I hope you are enjoying the thread, making plenty of TTC buddies and linking up with some Bump Buddies!!! Check out the front page!!:dust:

:wave: welcome to the thread... I am sorry to see some of you from my _October Thread_, but I know I won't see you on my testing threads after this month as BFPs await!! :wave:AKILGORE, C1403, MELISSA x, RNTTC, JENNABEE, BABYDRMS, CHIPPER, FIONA23, KANTELE, QUEEN BEE., MISSBABES, ANGELRIA, TWEAK0605, JENN155, RIVER54, EAANDBA_TTC, CRAZYCHICK31, BRASSY, and CATLOVER!!! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

AKILGORE, I made your testing day the 2nd... :dust:
KISSES, put that BBT by the bed Hun. Perfect with the alarm, it isn't too early, as long as you slept 3.5 hours. :dust:
ALBIZ, its hard, hang in as implantation and OV mirror AF symptoms. :dust:
IWANNA, I am thinking mine is going Triphastic too... I hope whichever, it leads to BFP. Your chart is looking FAB! :dust:
ILIKE, :hugs: for the pains you're going through.
Hey :wave: RNTTC, you're welcome in the thread, but hoping in the nicest way possible, I won't see you in Dec thread! :dust:
SCOOBY, I use the phone, after the new update that doesn't happen so it didn't last for them... I think CD16 is more likely.... :dust:
POSTAL, absolutely no rules in here, toooo many of us are POAS addicts (I am a recovering addict). I tried checking your chart but only see the DPO nothing else.
ALLY, so sorry Hun, but what an awesome DH you have, happy you're better and getting hopes going. :dust:
KRISSIE, most definitely YES! One more temp (tomorrow) and I'm positive you will have crosshairs for CD19! YAY :dust:
JUSTKIA, I studied your chart... Well,I actually would think that you OVd on CD19, but could be persuaded to CD16.... sooo many factors, probably one of the symptoms confusing FF. :dust:
KANTELE, so happy you're feeling better with charting, going to make a huge difference.
COLLIE, that is soooo EARLY! FXD! :dust:
RIVER, awesome that you are starting to chart,as I told KANTELE, will make a difference... :dust:
BRASSY, I think OV on CD14 is about right, except there are no temps on your chart to confirm, keep BDg! :dust:
ALMOST, hope you're well, did you get another BD in last nite? GL FXD! :dust:

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

*First Page Updated!*


----------



## mumofto

hi im due to test sun 6th nov if i can wait and the which doesnt show i will test tues 8th im 1-2 dpo had period paind both days! baby dust to you all xx


----------



## almosthere

MRSMM I did not get a BD in last night =( But we have been BD almost everyday for the past two weeks, so I think we have covered all bases and pretty sure I am between 4-6DPO today depending on if I O'd and on my cycle number...guessing 26 day cycles! Hoping you are doing well also and getting lots of BDing in!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! Just noticed I'm signed up to test the day after Thanksgiving! Hoping for a BFP for Thanksgiving to replace all the family drama!:haha:
Could get interesting around the holidays for me this year. 3 preggos in the family (I was the 4th until m/c). Including my SIL who has the same due date as I had. :cry: 
BUT! Looking forward, not back! :winkwink: Hope everyone is doing great today and looking forward to November!


----------



## babydrms

Hi MRSMM, you can take me off the 1st, got my BFN today. Been spotting for over a week too - now I think AF is starting to show her ugly face (early?). So, I will still be a November tester, just at the end of November now.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well FF gave me ch but cd 15 and i'm 100% sure it was cd 14.


----------



## daydream

MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing.

Your chart looks really good!! FXed!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Lady Bird

Hi ladies! I don't get on here near as much as I should, but I so enjoy reading everybody's posts! So... I'm pretty sure I ov'd on the 21st or 22nd so I will most likely test on nov 4th... If I can wait that long that is! I started charting my temps this month but they're so erratic! I don't sleep well and usually wake up 3 or 4 times a night so I know that's why. FF still hasn't added crosshairs but judging by OPK and fertility monitor I'm thinking I'm right. Good luck to all the November testers!


----------



## kissesandhugs

MrsMM24 said:


> KISSES, how was the alarm this morning?? Temp???:dust:

Went good! OH is usually up at that time anyways so he makes sure I wake up & take my temp :haha: he's so sweet. & I think I can get the hang of it doing it a couple hours before I wake up for the day so I can go right back to sleep!! 

Well, I know I'm only 4 dpo (I think??) but I'm kinda wondering if I ovulated earlier than I thought...Last wednesday I got an allllmost positive OPK darker than it's ever been but never got a full positive so I wonder if it was around then that I O'd. I've been feeling reallly nauseous today but it might have been nerves bc I had midterms-veryy stressful!! 

:dust:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oh, & I just added a baby name voting thingy on my signature so VOTE VOTE VOTE!! please & Thanks :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

November 12th for me :) If I can manage to wait that long LOL. We're still not (officially) trying/not preventing but I do hope we get good timing! This would be baby number 2 and I would love to have a girl this time! but hubby says he doesnt want to have to buy a gun LOL. I'm still trying to figure out my new cycle though (I'm still breast feeding my 1st and have only had 2 periods so far) Last cycle was 38 days so if it stays that way I should be 2 days past ovulation..I believe my period would be due on the 8th or 9th (I'll have to double check my calendar) but planning to test on the 12th if theres a no show :) I would LOVE to dress my son in a "big brother" shirt to announce the pregnancy on Christmas! thanksgiving might be a little too soon to announce it. That being said I would be more then excited if I am pregnant and actually hoping I am but at the same time I won't be completely disappointed if it doesn't happen as we aren't officially trying yet, I think, if it doesnt happen before then, we will be officially trying in december. Though if I'm lucky we won't have to wait that long!

ok hopeful lengthy message complete


----------



## clenna91

same goes for me 34- 37 day cycle so will be testing on the first but I dunno if i will be able to wait hehe keep *imagining??* symptoms hehe


----------



## Mummyjohnson

I can't believe what my hubby has done. I left my morning sample of urine in the bath room for some reason and he'd gone upstairs to have a 'shower'. 
Little did I know what he was actually up to.. He'd got a clear blue digital test in the urine sample, so he actually found out this before I did, the cheeky sod!!

Very pleased though of course :) I had a misscarriage last month, so I'm scared of getting too excited, but this pregnancy seems much more normal and pain free in the uterus area. Previously I had bad cramps from the start, so hopefully my girl Lois-Skye will be having a little brother or sister in 8 1/2 months :) *baby dust to all* x x

Ps. I've not posted a picture before, so I hope it works.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1836.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kissesandhugs

Mummyjohnson said:


> I can't believe what my hubby has done. I left my morning sample of urine in the bath room for some reason and he'd gone upstairs to have a 'shower'.
> Little did I know what he was actually up to.. He'd got a clear blue digital test in the urine sample, so he actually found out this before I did, the cheeky sod!!
> 
> Very pleased though of course :) I had a misscarriage last month, so I'm scared of getting too excited, but this pregnancy seems much more normal and pain free in the uterus area. Previously I had bad cramps from the start, so hopefully my girl Lois-Skye will be having a little brother or sister in 8 1/2 months :) *baby dust to all* x x
> 
> Ps. I've not posted a picture before, so I hope it works.

Yayyy congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## akilgore2012

Mummyjohnson said:


> I can't believe what my hubby has done. I left my morning sample of urine in the bath room for some reason and he'd gone upstairs to have a 'shower'.
> Little did I know what he was actually up to.. He'd got a clear blue digital test in the urine sample, so he actually found out this before I did, the cheeky sod!!
> 
> Very pleased though of course :) I had a misscarriage last month, so I'm scared of getting too excited, but this pregnancy seems much more normal and pain free in the uterus area. Previously I had bad cramps from the start, so hopefully my girl Lois-Skye will be having a little brother or sister in 8 1/2 months :) *baby dust to all* x x
> 
> Ps. I've not posted a picture before, so I hope it works.

Oh my gosh!! What a wonderful surprise!! Congrats!!! :happydance::friends:


----------



## heavyheart

aw congratulations mummyjohnson !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: wishing you all the best and a very happy and healthy pregnancy :flower: Sorry for your loss last month :cry: i hope this is your rainbow baby xx


----------



## Ilikecake

Congratulations!!! The threads first BFP :happydance:


----------



## Mummyjohnson

Thank you very much girls, I hope this will be your month too. I got my bfp with my daughter early, so it looks like I ovulate very early in my cycle. FXD this one sticks.
*baby dust to all of you*


----------



## Angel baby

Mummyjohnson said:


> Thank you very much girls, I hope this will be your month too. I got my bfp with my daughter early, so it looks like I ovulate very early in my cycle. FXD this one sticks.
> *baby dust to all of you*

How exciting!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crazychick31

big congrats hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Mummyjohnson said:


> I can't believe what my hubby has done. I left my morning sample of urine in the bath room for some reason and he'd gone upstairs to have a 'shower'.
> Little did I know what he was actually up to.. He'd got a clear blue digital test in the urine sample, so he actually found out this before I did, the cheeky sod!!
> 
> Very pleased though of course :) I had a misscarriage last month, so I'm scared of getting too excited, but this pregnancy seems much more normal and pain free in the uterus area. Previously I had bad cramps from the start, so hopefully my girl Lois-Skye will be having a little brother or sister in 8 1/2 months :) *baby dust to all* x x
> 
> Ps. I've not posted a picture before, so I hope it works.

Yay :happydance: CONGRATS!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
I am just moving over from the October thread as AF arrived a couple of days early. I should be due to test again 24th November although this may vary depending on when I ovulate this time round. This will be our 4th cycle TTC, having had an early loss at the Start of September in our 1st cycle. I hope this is a lucky month and lots of us will get our BFPs. x


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats MummyJ! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## babydrms

Congrats MummyJ!


----------



## navywag

hiya, can i be added for the 2nd please xx


----------



## almosthere

Mummyjohnson said:


> Thank you very much girls, I hope this will be your month too. I got my bfp with my daughter early, so it looks like I ovulate very early in my cycle. FXD this one sticks.
> *baby dust to all of you*

Congrats! So are you only 6 DPO or 8, or...? If you are 7DPO we would be due the same time! I am waiting til nov 3rd to test!!! Any symptoms you would like to share or did you have none?!:flower:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats mummyjohnson!!


----------



## mammawannabe

Mummyjohnson said:


> I can't believe what my hubby has done. I left my morning sample of urine in the bath room for some reason and he'd gone upstairs to have a 'shower'.
> Little did I know what he was actually up to.. He'd got a clear blue digital test in the urine sample, so he actually found out this before I did, the cheeky sod!!
> 
> Very pleased though of course :) I had a misscarriage last month, so I'm scared of getting too excited, but this pregnancy seems much more normal and pain free in the uterus area. Previously I had bad cramps from the start, so hopefully my girl Lois-Skye will be having a little brother or sister in 8 1/2 months :) *baby dust to all* x x
> 
> Ps. I've not posted a picture before, so I hope it works.

YAY!!! That is great. congrats....hubby is kinda sweet!


----------



## Mummyjohnson

Thank you. I've had achey lower back and painful boobs, although boob pain has lessened alot over the last couple of days -it's more like twinges now. I'm sure I ovulated on day ten of my cycle, which would make me 12dpo right now. The online questionnaires told me 3rd november to test, based on me ovulating at a later date than I did, hence I tended up testing earlier. Yesterday I noticed cm was noticeably darker, which I'm guessing was some implantation bleed perhaps. Other than that and a teeny bit of bloating I feel pretty normal. Good luck for bfps x x x


----------



## Momma.Bear

Please add me for the 26th.
My birthday and anniversary are the 29th. Hoping for a good reason to celebrate xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Had dr visit today did a pap and bw. Waiting on results which should be in next week. They went ahead and checked my thyroid too. She thinks that might be the problem. FX it isn't but it will be nice to know why I am not getting pregnant. If no bfp they will then do an hsg


----------



## bogos

I would love to be added for the first!!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Oh my gosh MummyJohnson, that's amazing news! Congratulations and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:

Momwannabe, I hope you get your BFP this month, but if you don't at least now you might get some answers. I've got everything crossed it doesn't come to that though! 

FF moved my ovulation day to CD20 which means I'm still 3dpo... I can see this being a long 2 weeks! I hope it doesn't move it again, but it does seem to make sense with regards to my CM and OPK's. The strange thing it, my temp has increased again today and that's what made it change it's mind. 

So when's the earliest I can test!? :dohh:


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck to all the new ladies joining :hug:

8dpo- vivid dreams, back ache, stomach twinges and constipated.


----------



## AliBiz

Congratulations MummyJohnson, thats fantastic news, happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## mumj18

9th for me. I don't chart or anything but know I was ovulating this week and we DTD x x


----------



## anniedoodle

hello ladies , i'm testing on the 1st of november ,
This month was our month off , no charting or using my fertility monitor , but i started bleeding 2 days ago , which is a week before af is due , its not a flow like my normal period (which is always really heavy and lots of cramps) , this was only when i wiped .
Checked my cervix height the past 2 mornings and its so high i can barely touch it . 
So the 1st will be a tell tale day for me :)

Hoping November is a good :bfp: month for all us ladies 

Wishing you all luck and lots of baby dust :dust: xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations mummyjohnson!!!!!!!!

7 dpo ss: sore boobs and some mild af like cramping but that being said I always have these symptoms a few days before af so we will see what The Lord's plan is but Im excited cause I get another chance in nov even if its bfn this cycle.


----------



## happybeany

I'm just waiting to Ov.. ahhh all of the waiting is so frustrating! I know I ovulate about CD 14 so got a few days, will get BDing soon though :D


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi Ladies
AF got me last week so Im on "that other 2ww" now! Im going to wait and test on 27th November... well thats the plan anyway!! OH is away a lot this month so not got much hope! 
Em xxx


----------



## DBZ34

8DPO: Took my temp at a weird time yesterday because I was traveling, so my 7DPO temp is off, but it took a huge dip. Today's temp is lower than the rest, but up from yesterday. Today, still dealing with that runny/stuffy nose and the gas. Had a couple of cramps this morning, but nothing since. So, still having far fewer symptoms than I had the last two months and I'm still hoping that this is a good thing. :) Or it could be that since I'm feeling so relaxed about this cycle that I'm not noticing every single thing that's going on with my body...but that's probably not what's going on, I SS so hard every month.:haha:


----------



## charliekay

november is fast approaching!! :) bring on the :bfp:s xx

:dust::dust::dust:

4dpo : tender bbs, gas :blush:, runny nose, tiredness!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ooh can I join? I'll be testing around the 6/7th November I think!

First month using opks and got psotives tues-thurs!

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## happybeany

Whens the best time in your cycle (and time of the day!) to start using the OPK's? I've only ever played with them before...


----------



## kissesandhugs

Morning Ladies!!! 5 dpo for me, and all I got right now is a very horrible cold!!!!! :( Not fun!!!! But on a good note, I've been keeping up with my temping :happydance: 

:dust:


----------



## NewlyMrs

Hi all, :hugs:

I was wondering if anyone knew of a good website/book that explains temping and charting for complete beginners? :blush:

I'm not out yet but if i am, I'd like to start next cycle :)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

My Ovulation Chart


Please check my chart and tell me what you think. Testing the first. After testing 4 days in a row this week and getting bfn ive sworn to wait atleast unroll Sunday!


----------



## Ilikecake

NewlyMrs said:


> Hi all, :hugs:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a good website/book that explains temping and charting for complete beginners? :blush:
> 
> I'm not out yet but if i am, I'd like to start next cycle :)
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:

I keep meaning to ask this and then forgetting...I want to start next cycle too if i'm out this month. So thankyou! :flower:


----------



## PostalMom

For some reason I can't get the chart to post correctly.. Advice?


----------



## JustKia

NewlyMrs said:


> Hi all, :hugs:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a good website/book that explains temping and charting for complete beginners? :blush:
> 
> I'm not out yet but if i am, I'd like to start next cycle :)
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:




Ilikecake said:


> NewlyMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, :hugs:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a good website/book that explains temping and charting for complete beginners? :blush:
> 
> I'm not out yet but if i am, I'd like to start next cycle :)
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> I keep meaning to ask this and then forgetting...I want to start next cycle too if i'm out this month. So thankyou! :flower:Click to expand...

Take the charting course on Fertility Friend - it gives you a good understanding of each phase of your cycle and how to temp and chart etc.
It won't make you an all knowing goddess and you'll still have questions I'm sure but it is a very very good starting point.

I've seen the book "Take Control Of Your Fetility" recommended but I've never seen the book, let alone read it so I don't know how much use it may or may not be.


----------



## DBZ34

I'd second the Fertility Friend recommendation. It has been good to me the past few months and when you sign up, it offers you a tutorial and intro to charting, which can be helpful. I have also heard that 'Take Charge of Your Fertility' is a great book. I haven't read it, but a number of my IRL TTC friends swear by it. I've just been too lazy to look for it, but it's on my Christmas list if I don't get my BFP by then. :)

Here's a link to my chart: Ella's Chart 

Check it out and see what you all think..... 

And you can join FF by clicking on the Join Now Free button at the top of the page when you click on my link. :)


----------



## PostalMom

My Ovulation Chart



<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36a82a">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## JustKia

PostalMom said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> Please check my chart and tell me what you think. Testing the first. After testing 4 days in a row this week and getting bfn ive sworn to wait atleast unroll Sunday!

I think you did it right, not sure why it's not showing though.

On FF - Sharing - Setup - then copy "Your Charting Home Page Web Address:"
Which it looks like you did that.
hmmm
Go to Sharing - Setup again and scroll to the bottom to Published Charts.
I have it set to show all my charts, maybe yours is set to hide them all or something?

Back up at the top under "Your Charting Home Page Web Address:" there's a link called "preview" Hold down CTRL and then left click the link with your mouse (that forces it to open in a new tab is all). That will show you what we will see when we click your link.
If that all looks good then come back to BnB - go to User CP - part way down on the left there is a link to Edit Signature.
Click that and paste your chart link in there, save it and then each post you make will include a link to your chart (like mine just below this).

HTH :wacko:


----------



## JustKia

PostalMom said:


> My Ovulation Chart

Almost there - yay :happydance:

If you go to view (top of FF) then click on Chart instead of cycle wheel.
It's your weight chart that's giving the box with the x in it.
FF - Sharing - Setup - Graphics - un check Add weight chart


----------



## Pinkorblue11

kissesandhugs said:


> Morning Ladies!!! 5 dpo for me, and all I got right now is a very horrible cold!!!!! :( Not fun!!!! But on a good note, I've been keeping up with my temping :happydance:
> 
> :dust:

I'm in the same boat, mine started at 5 dpo as well :wacko: It sucks! I hope you feel better very soon.. :flower: 

Hope everyone else is doing well and has an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## NewlyMrs

JustKia said:


> NewlyMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, :hugs:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a good website/book that explains temping and charting for complete beginners? :blush:
> 
> I'm not out yet but if i am, I'd like to start next cycle :)
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewlyMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, :hugs:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a good website/book that explains temping and charting for complete beginners? :blush:
> 
> I'm not out yet but if i am, I'd like to start next cycle :)
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I keep meaning to ask this and then forgetting...I want to start next cycle too if i'm out this month. So thankyou! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Take the charting course on Fertility Friend - it gives you a good understanding of each phase of your cycle and how to temp and chart etc.
> It won't make you an all knowing goddess and you'll still have questions I'm sure but it is a very very good starting point.
> 
> I've seen the book "Take Control Of Your Fetility" recommended but I've never seen the book, let alone read it so I don't know how much use it may or may not be.Click to expand...

Thank you so much, and also DBZ34 :thumbup: :hugs: I will get on it straight away, hopefully I get a :bfp: so I dont have to use it, but if I don't I will be prepared. :winkwink:


----------



## PostalMom

My Ovulation Chart

Maybe now??


----------



## PostalMom

Yay!!! I did it!!


----------



## DBZ34

Looks good, Postal! It's encouraging that your temps are rising at 15DPO. I hope you get good news this cycle! :)


----------



## babygirl1

Hi everyone, 
May I join?
I'll be testing around the 11th-12th (when witchypoo is due)

My bday is the 1st hubby's is the 10th...hoping for a bday month POSITIVE.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Hello...

I've not been over here before, but am currently 4 days late... I've had this twice before in my normally regimented 28 day cycle, but AF has always reared her ugly head. 

I've decided to be good and wait till 1st or 2nd to test, as I hate the disappointment of a :bfn:

I don't seem to have any sort of symptoms for anything (unless achy hips are a symptom?)

Hope you don't mind me popping in to join you.


----------



## MrsMM24

Ahhhh... November is nearing!!!! OMG!!!
Check out the front page!!:dust:

:wave: welcome to the thread... I am sorry to see some of you from my _October Thread_, but I know I won't see you on my testing threads after this month as BFPs await!! :wave:MUMOFTO, LIL LADY BIRD, SJDSMOMMY, CLENNA91, LALAR, MOMMA.BEAR, BOGOS, MUMJ18, ANNIEDOODLE, xx EMILY xx, OCEAN_PEARL, MRSGRUFFALO, and BABYGIRL 1!!! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

KISSES, what a great OH!! Temping is looking good Hun! I do think your OV is off a day though, maybe CD17 was OV... either way I think your BD has it covered. FXD! dust:

ALMOST, I think you got those bases covered Hun, yay! :dust:

KOZMI, I hope you get that Tgiving news as well. :dust:

BABYDRMS, I changed your date to the 30th, sorry AF flew in Hun! :hugs:

MOMWANNABE, I still think that it is probably CD13, but hard to tell with CD12 temps missing... you are still in it though, FXD! :dust:

DAYDREAM, are you going to temp?

CONGRATS :bfp: 1st of the Month!!! :happydance: Withing you a H&H 9 mos MUMMYJOHNSON! What an awesome DH! Impatient, but awesome :haha:

MOMMAWANNABE81, good luck at your appt Hun! FXD!

KRISSIE, I told you yesterday that your CM and OPKs are what's throwing things off... You are ready Hun, welcome to the TWW!! :dust:

ILIKE, thanks for the SS on 8DPO! YAY! looks good too!:dust:

DBZ, YAY, 8DPO SS! they sound great! :dust:

HAPPYBEANY, usually, it depends on cycle length, but about 2-4 days after AF has completely left you start OPKS. And between 12-8pm... GL :dust:

NEWLYMRS, yes, click my chart, go to sign up, and read through, play with all the fertility friend courses on charting!!! :dust:

POSTALMOM, CD12 is likely the actual date, you have white circles which throws things off. Do you know if they can be changed?

MRSGRUFFALO, do you chart/temp to make sure you are catching OV? You know cycle length but not necessarily when you OV....

*Ladies, white circles typically aggitate your chart. Likely indicating sleep deprived or temping at a different time than usual give them to you. If you sleep for 3.5hrs or more, you can still use your temp and don't have to indicat deprived. As well, if you temp at a different time once or twice you can use the adjuster. You have blue lines because you override the FF detector*

_If you guys want to start charting and temping, I totally recommend fertility friend. It will walk you through everything when you take courses. Click on my chart in my signature and sign up and begin today...._

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

*First Page Updated!*


----------



## froliky2011

I am testing Nov. 14th!! Baby Dust to All of Us!!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## Wabblit

MrsGruffalo said:


> Hello...
> 
> I've not been over here before, but am currently 4 days late... I've had this twice before in my normally regimented 28 day cycle, but AF has always reared her ugly head.
> 
> I've decided to be good and wait till 1st or 2nd to test, as I hate the disappointment of a :bfn:
> 
> I don't seem to have any sort of symptoms for anything (unless achy hips are a symptom?)
> 
> Hope you don't mind me popping in to join you.

:wave: xxx


----------



## RAFwife

Sorry for the late entry! I'm going to be testing on the 5th :) A few days after expected AF so keeping everything crossed.
All the best to all the other November testers :dust:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I chart using a CM only form of NFP (Creighton Model)... the terminology is a little different because of that...

My peak day is normally around day 17 (last day I record fertile CM), and my post peak phase (from peak day to AF- normally only changes by 1-2 days) is normally 11 days. 

I've been poorly this month, so my CM has been all over the place, and I wasn't necessarily charting as accurately as I do normally simply because I was barely functioning at times. So I'm just waiting! We're actually WTT at the moment (NFP + Condoms) but DH is convinced I'm pregnant... although he'd like us a wait a bit longer, a :bfp: would be a lovely surprise... but I've just got to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## JustKia

Must resist the urge to test. Must resist the urge to test. Must resist the urge to test. Must resist the urge to test.
ICs are not "official" tests. ICs are not "official" tests. ICs are not "official" tests. ICs are not "official" tests.

Oh hell someone distract me. I'm peeing on ICs (actually I'm peeing in my pee cup and dipping ICs but whatever LOL) and I shouldn't be and I might be hallucinating and for all I know I could be 5dpo or 15dpo or something else or not have Ov'ed.
Yes, I'm rambling and blabbering. Didn't you know the TWW sends you insane. :headspin:


----------



## Angel baby

Is it November yet?!?! Lol!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Angel baby said:


> Is it November yet?!?! Lol!!

I think it must be because this last six days have been soooooo loooong!
Let's test...!!!!:haha:


----------



## Wabblit

Mrs MM24. Can I just say a mahooosive shout out to you on behalf of all us ladies for your excellent efforts in coordinating this post. You are superbly organised, magically motivating and most of all fantastic at giving us all a real boost with lashings of hope and positive vibes. We crown you our Queen of driving the BFPs!!

\\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: 

Xxxxxx


----------



## ArchangelLou

can you put me down for the 8th xxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

I will be testing on the 1st but will only be 10dpo i think so will be repeat testing on the 5th :haha:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Wabblit said:


> Mrs MM24. Can I just say a mahooosive shout out to you on behalf of all us ladies for your excellent efforts in coordinating this post. You are superbly organised, magically motivating and most of all fantastic at giving us all a real boost with lashings of hope and positive vibes. We crown you our Queen of driving the BFPs!!
> 
> \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs:
> 
> Xxxxxx


^WSS


----------



## Meadowlark

Can you pop me down for testing on the 20th please.

Good Luck All!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Wabblit said:


> Mrs MM24. Can I just say a mahooosive shout out to you on behalf of all us ladies for your excellent efforts in coordinating this post. You are superbly organised, magically motivating and most of all fantastic at giving us all a real boost with lashings of hope and positive vibes. We crown you our Queen of driving the BFPs!!
> 
> \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs: \\:D/ :hugs:
> 
> Xxxxxx

I agree, thanks so much! :flower:


----------



## Angel baby

MrsMoo72 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Is it November yet?!?! Lol!!
> 
> I think it must be because this last six days have been soooooo loooong!
> Let's test...!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Maybe we should turn the page in our calender and live in denial and just go ahead and test! BAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats MummyJohnson!!!! :happydance:

*8dpo*- super tired, irritable, intermittent nausea, gassy, lots of creamy CM


----------



## Mamie

Congrats to MummyJohnson :) WOOOHHOOOOO!!!!!

As for me..... getting soooo frustrated with my temperature! It just won't budge!!!! So much so I thought my thermometer was broken, so have been taking my temp at random times, just to check it's not stuck on the one temperature!!! Have a look at my chart.....I'm so fed up with it, and can't bear another morning of seeing the same temperature on that wee screen! I am so good at taking it at the same time every morning, usually between 7.15 and 7.30 when the wee guy wakes up. Anyone have words of wisdom???? What's going on?!?!?!?!!?

8DPO - frustrated!!!!! gassy and bloated. Really don't think November is my month :(


----------



## AliBiz

OK..DH has just caught a flight to go visit his Mum, and will be gone for the rest of 2WW, I'm 8 DPO and the FRER in the bedside locker is screaming at me.....How do I resist the urge???


----------



## twickywabbit

I tested at 5dpo (BFN obviously) , I JUST HAD TOOOOOOOOOOOO!:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

A huge congrats to MommyJohnson!!! I am soo pleased for you!! FXed this is a sticky bean for you this time round!! 

AFM - bbies are more sore than before - not sure if I should test tomorrow morning or not as I am now 12DPO and half expecting af on Sunday or Monday. Had originally said I would wait till Wednesday to test. 
Should I test in the morning?


----------



## MrsMoo72

AliBiz said:


> OK..DH has just caught a flight to go visit his Mum, and will be gone for the rest of 2WW, I'm 8 DPO and the FRER in the bedside locker is screaming at me.....How do I resist the urge???

I have to keep looking at countdowntopregnancy.com which says "no home pregnancy test would work yet"!! (I'm only 6dpo) I keep looking hoping that it's changed. 


It hasn't.

Good Luck :)


----------



## PostalMom

MrsMM24
Thank you for explaining the white circles. I was confused where to put my exhaustion. I'm just tired.. I do work 6 days a week and all so I got rid of them. Hopefully now my cross-lines will stop changing my o date. That was annoying. I hope I get a BFP. This is the first time I've had all these symptoms. I have some cramping today and I'm really hoping it's not AF. Typically I don't cramp until AF is already here. What is poas? I think thats what everyone keeps saying.. Lol. Anyways. All of the ladies on here are greT and I really enjoy reading all of your posts. I don't feel so alone. Most of all I know it's ok for me to be obsessive and have 10 pregnancy tests hidden under the cabinet. Lol.


----------



## MrsMoo72

POAS = pee on a stick!!


----------



## skweek35

PM - your chart defo looks good!!! When are you planning on testing?? 
I am 12DPO today and very tempted to test in the morning


----------



## KozmikKitten

PostalMom said:


> MrsMM24
> Thank you for explaining the white circles. I was confused where to put my exhaustion. I'm just tired.. I do work 6 days a week and all so I got rid of them. Hopefully now my cross-lines will stop changing my o date. That was annoying. I hope I get a BFP. This is the first time I've had all these symptoms. I have some cramping today and I'm really hoping it's not AF. Typically I don't cramp until AF is already here. What is poas? I think thats what everyone keeps saying.. Lol. Anyways. All of the ladies on here are greT and I really enjoy reading all of your posts. I don't feel so alone. Most of all I know it's ok for me to be obsessive and have 10 pregnancy tests hidden under the cabinet. Lol.

Hi PostalMom! Welcome!:hi:
If there are any more abbreviations you dont know...under the Forum Jump, there is a thread called BnB Lingo and Abbreviations. I used that a TON when I started on here! Hope that helps!


----------



## DBZ34

I would definitely test if I were you Postal. Are you trying to hold out until Nov?


----------



## Catlover28

skweek35 said:


> PM - your chart defo looks good!!! When are you planning on testing??
> I am 12DPO today and very tempted to test in the morning

Hello! :hi: Fx'd for you if you end u testing tomorrow! :happydance: i am only 7 or 8dpo but i used an OPK earlier which seemed to ease my poas cravings for now :haha:


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'll be testing on the 10th, unless AF arrives on the 9th...


----------



## lalalen

Hello!

I'm due AF on 3rd. I was originally going to test 5th or 6th when late but I'm meant to be having a smear on 3rd (sorry tmi) so I'll probably test that morning now, just incase!

Lots of luck to everyone!!! Xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:happydance: MummyJohnson!!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!!


----------



## PostalMom

Well I couldn't resist. I went and replenished my stock of preg tests. I have been buying both my opks and preg tests at the dollar tree. A buck each. You can't beat that. I think . Lol. So I came home and tested. BFN. I guess I'll try in the morning. Hoping my temp will continue to go up. I'm still feeling a pressure/ bloated feeling with cramping. Occasional nausea. Bb's are still sore but not as bad ad they were. I had a coworker comment on how much bigger they look, and then asked if I was pregnant. I just smiled and said.. I hope so. I will be poas prob every day till AF comes or a BFP. I have felt very emotional for the last 8-10 days. I tear up easily. Sweet sweet sticky baby dust to all.


----------



## mommyof5

I am hoping for a BFP between november 8-15!! Anyone else? We are ttc pregnancy #6!!!


----------



## mommyof5

ArchangelLou said:


> can you put me down for the 8th xxxx

Yay for november 8th testers!! Woop woop!!


----------



## immy11

Ok so I am only 6dpo, 7 at the very most.. I decided to take a frer and a 10miu IC after crying while watching 'free willy 2' (the happy bits) haha.. Any way ummmm theres a reallllllly really faint line on the 10miu!!! I'm not getting excited about it until i see it get darker maybe on the next test with fmu tomorrow :) :) :)


----------



## bdawn8403

I am not really paying attention to symptoms, in fact, I forget to even check my cm and cp during this 2ww. All I wanna do is sleep. However, I have noticed I am horny a lot and get turned on easier than before, even though that was pretty easy. I can't go into Walmart with my husband because he follows right behind me, very closely "teasing" me. :blush:

Also since I don't know what dpo I am and I am just not feeling this is the month I am not dying to take a test..............yet!


----------



## I_heart_panda

My AF is due November 9th, so I'll definitely be testing around then!

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Lovebug1821

HI!!! 

Can i join!? I am in my TWW, AF supposed be due about Nov. 7th! Am i in the right thread? =) :shrug:


----------



## Sunnie1984

Hello all! 

I'm finally moving over from the october thread, I'm on CD48 today but apparently only 10DPO. 

BFN this morning, I have been testing using IC's every saturday since I hit CD28. I'm not going to test until next Saturday now which will be 5th November. Mrs MM do you mind changing my date on the front page from the 25th of November? 

I feel pretty good, no real symptoms to speak of, I have an underactive thyroid so generally have some symptoms that could be pregnancy related because of the hormone inbalance of being underactive. 

I'm just bored now. CD48 is just ridiculous, although it's my first month off BCP so fingers crossed next month is a bit more straight forward (and a lot shorter!). 

Don't think this is my month at all, BD at the wrong time according to my chart as OPK didn't turn positive until after my temperature took a nose dive. 

Good luck everyone, the october thread was so lucky (68 BFP's as of now) and still three days of October to go. I know we'll get loads of BFP's this month. 

xx


----------



## AliBiz

9DPO just tested BFN :(


----------



## ickle pand

Do any of the UK ladies know if Poundland do cheap branded HPTs? Just curious. Would be good to get a mix of tests. Maybe Semi-Chem or Superdrug would be a better place to look though.


----------



## Ilikecake

9dpo- emotional, tired, can't stop gagging and slight twinges/backache. Took a test today and there was a shadow of a line but classing it as negative.

Good luck to all the new ladies joining. Love bug....you are indeed in the right place.


----------



## Wabblit

ickle pand said:


> Do any of the UK ladies know if Poundland do cheap branded HPTs? Just curious. Would be good to get a mix of tests. Maybe Semi-Chem or Superdrug would be a better place to look though.

I'm sure Iwatched 'undercover boss' which was set on Poundland CEO and they showed a clip about selling tests. If you find out more will you keep me posted? I'll do same and might have a butchers later xx


----------



## ickle pand

Will do wabblit


----------



## Ilikecake

ickle pand said:


> Do any of the UK ladies know if Poundland do cheap branded HPTs? Just curious. Would be good to get a mix of tests. Maybe Semi-Chem or Superdrug would be a better place to look though.

The poundlands where I live only stock the IC's


----------



## JenniferAnn

Hi everyone I will be testing Nov. 4th... this is my 3rd cycle on clomid but i have been ttc since may 2011. I have been using the clear blue easy olvation kits every month so far. Praying this is all our months!!!!


----------



## heavyheart

ickle pand said:


> Do any of the UK ladies know if Poundland do cheap branded HPTs? Just curious. Would be good to get a mix of tests. Maybe Semi-Chem or Superdrug would be a better place to look though.

the poundland where i live do them "first vue" they are called u get one in the box. I have used them a couple of times, what i find hard is the stip that soaks up the urine didnt make contact properly to make the dye run over so i had to sueeze it together slightly to get the job done. I wouldnt mind using these again for early testing but id prefer to spend a couple £ more and get a superdrug early test, i so recommend those.

Good luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Not sure about the poundland tests - I never even thought about going in there but Superdrug have there own branded tests on special just now I think its two 2 packs for £8, so £2 per test - and I love them. They gave me a very clear positive at 9dpo last time. A much darker line than FRERs did :thumbup:

Hmmm ok girls I am going insane today! I want today to be over so quickly so I can test again LOL. I am 8dpo and wasnt going to test today but I had held my urine for over 10 hours so thought it would be a waste not to POAS! I didnt have any ICs left so used a SD test - well it was early, I had only been asleep for about 6 hours so I looked at the test at about the 2 minute mark (in the dark) and couldnt see anything so set it down and fell asleep. When I woke up 2 hours later there ws a line there! very faint but definitely there! Now I just dont know if it was there within the time limit or is an evap... but I've never had an evap on SD tests before so :shrug:

Also this morning and during the night I have had a super itchy and stuffy nose plus I'm sneezing a million times. It didnt cross my mind that this could be an early pregnancy symptom but then I remembered the exact same thing happened last time I was pregnant so googled it and apprently its called pregnancy rhinitis! 

So now my mind is whirring away at a million miles an hour! LOL! :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

ickle pand said:


> Do any of the UK ladies know if Poundland do cheap branded HPTs? Just curious. Would be good to get a mix of tests. Maybe Semi-Chem or Superdrug would be a better place to look though.

Yes they do sell pregnancy tests
xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Ok sooo 8dpo SS: not much to report boobs still sore (usual af symptom though) gassy this morn but that may have more to do with the massive amount of food I ate last night :blush: also....tmi.....but well me and hubby :sex: last night and he made mention of how wet I was down there . 5 more days til testing!


----------



## promise07

Hi everyone! I'm new to the thread and new to the site! I'm currently 4dpo and very excited! I'm hoping to hold out until at elast 10dpo before I start testing, which will be Friday, November 4th, but I've got 25 IC's coming in the mail and an FRER at home so who knows if I will be able to hold out! I'm also going to Walmart today to pick up some household items, and I'm anxious to try their new HPT.

Happy testing ladies!


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi! Im testing on 17th November...hubbys birthday :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

DBZ34 said:


> I would definitely test if I were you Postal. Are you trying to hold out until Nov?

Hold out?!?!? Lol!! That's so funny. I wish I could!! I'm going nuts. Tested this morning another negative. AF is due this weekend. This tww seems like 2 years!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Only a couple more days to go girlies.....
Can't wait to see all the :bfp:'s flooding in!!
xx


----------



## Mrsxxboss

Hi everone, am actully new too and would love to join you.I had a misscarrige 2 months ago and that was awful!! SO here we go i want to try next month and see how it goes!! Put me for 30th ........ congr for all who had BFP's.....


----------



## hoping4girl

hey ladies! I'm out. spotting yesterday and today, af should be here tomorrow. lots of luck everyone!!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. AF due Nov. 3rd. Noticed when checking my CM that I had very thick, almost rubbery discharge sry if TMI but brown and clumps like. Got a YI last month around this time, so hoping it is not that, but instead, IB! I did not have this brown CM around this time last month. FX for us all!!


----------



## calista20

Hi everyone, I decided to come over from the October thread as I ov'd late on cd22 so that puts me at 7dpo today and I was originally on the October thread for testing on the 31st but I think that will too early as I'll only be 9dpo so Mrsmm can you please put me down for testing Nov 2nd?

I've been trying not to symptom spot but the only real noticeable things I've had are twinges, backache, vivid dreams and recently frequent urination. Boobs aren't sore at all. BUT all that could just be anything. FX'd for a little bean in the making!


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, I'm not sure if I'm out this month yet or not. AF is due tomorrow and had a pinkie wipe last night and again this morning so not sure if thats af on her way. If no other signs of af by tomorrow morning I might test then.


----------



## SarahAK

Ok, the October IUI failed. 

I am starting the second cycle of IUI tomorrow starting with ovarian stimulation (inj Menogon). I'll be testing in November somewhere around the end of the month but I'm not sure when yet!! (depends on how my ovaries respond and when I get the trigger shot).

I just hope I might be able to help others going through a similar experience.

By the way, my birthday is in November (28th), and if I conceive this cycle my due date will be in August which is DH's birth month (17th) ;)

Best wishes to all! Hope November IS our month!


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone!

Hope your all surviving the tww! I am starting to go crazy now, never been so desperate to poas and I am only 6dpo!! Does anyone know if food cravings could start this early? (I have given in and began symptom spotting) I baked myself a chocolate cake today and I don't normally really like chocolate - maybe this tww has just sent me mad! x


----------



## froliky2011

Hi! I am testing Nov. 14th! Baby Dust to All & Congrats to BFPs!!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hope your all surviving the tww! I am starting to go crazy now, never been so desperate to poas and I am only 6dpo!! Does anyone know if food cravings could start this early? (I have given in and began symptom spotting) I baked myself a chocolate cake today and I don't normally really like chocolate - maybe this tww has just sent me mad! x

I have no idea when symptoms can start id like to hear anyones replys on this too.. today is CD22 i think i ovulated 8 days ago and today i woke up extremely nausea but it just lasted a few hours but i have been craving a turkey club (so weird). But i also took clomid this month and i know that clomid can give you pregnancy symptoms and pms symptoms mimic preg symptoms so i dont know but this drives me crazy too!:wacko:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I've never had cravings with either of my pregnancies but both times i have felt tired nauseous and dizzy for a few days before i got my BFP's.

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## DBZ34

9DPO: gassy, tired, heartburn while I was laying in bed and after eating dinner, and a couple of twinges. I can't wait until the 6th rolls around so I can test!


----------



## EndoGirl

1-2 dpo: second month ttc since 2nd surgery for endo in last year: if you count all the months ttc between surgeries this is about the 5th month total. Hope this is the one! Af due 11/11/11 :). Hope that is a lucky thing :). Going to try to hold out poas but I say that every month and become a total addict :). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## momofone08

8 DPO now, and im cramping. SHOW cervix, with stretchy CM. Dizzy, and high temps.


----------



## mommyof5

3 to 4 DPO and I am feeling just fine. Come on BFP 11/8/11!!!


----------



## msp_teen

Got my BFP today ladies at 11 DPO! I wish you all luck and tons of baby dust!!!
 



Attached Files:







5040841627877_ORIG.jpg
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 45


----------



## momofone08

msp_teen said:


> Got my BFP today ladies at 11 DPO! I wish you all luck and tons of baby dust!!!

Congrats!


----------



## fiona23

msp_teen said:


> Got my BFP today ladies at 11 DPO! I wish you all luck and tons of baby dust!!!

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Wabblit

msp_teen said:


> Got my BFP today ladies at 11 DPO! I wish you all luck and tons of baby dust!!!

:happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

That's fantastic msp!!! :thumbup: :cloud9:


----------



## twickywabbit

6dpo, feeling very tired, took a test, BFN obviously. I feel out already. :cry:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Mamie

Wow, our second :bfp: :D Congratulations!!!!

9DPO - still not feeling this is my month, no cramping today though, still very gassy and slightly sore BBs (only when i prod them though, :rofl:) Had bit of dip in temperature this morning, so FXd it's a good sign!


----------



## I_heart_panda

msp_teen said:


> Got my BFP today ladies at 11 DPO! I wish you all luck and tons of baby dust!!!

Wow, that's great! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats, msp_teen, happy and healthy 9 months!!! :D 

AFM- 8dpo: Bloated, lots of cm, lower backache since 5dpo, slight throbbing cramps on the right side.


----------



## calista20

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Congrats, msp_teen, happy and healthy 9 months!!! :D
> 
> AFM- 8dpo: Bloated, lots of cm, lower backache since 5dpo, slight throbbing cramps on the right side.

Sounds very much like my symptoms atm. I've also been peeing a ton today. When are you testing? I am trying my hardest not to test too soon.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Please add me to the list :) AF is due on Nov 9 - I am going to try my BEST not to test until the 9 this month. Good Luck ladies! xo


----------



## scoobydrlp

Any chart stalkers around? I feel things are looking promising for me, but I don't wanna get my hopes up!


----------



## Mellymommy

Please add my name I am testing on 7oct


----------



## 2016

Hello :wave:

I'm on cycle 4 TTC #2 and :af: is due on 9th November. Would you mind adding me to the list?


----------



## happybeany

scoobydrlp said:


> Any chart stalkers around? I feel things are looking promising for me, but I don't wanna get my hopes up!

Those high temps are looking great hun!! When are you testing? Fx'd!


----------



## freddie

Can I be added?? Testing Nov 11th!!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Hi everyone, :witch: due on nov 9th. I always say I won't test early ( usually do though!) so pls put me down for 9th :dust::dust: for all


----------



## skweek35

Morning all, Ok so I caved in and tested earlier than I said I would. 
I am 14DPO after all but test was BFN. Still no signs of af even though I am due to start today or tomorrow. If no sign of af by Wednesday then I will test again. 
But defo not out till af shows up. 
FXed and :dust: to all testing this week


----------



## bluberrymufin

9 dpo: back hurts a litttle but it did last month too before af, boobs hurt, had a couple quick mild twinges yesterday, gassy still....feeling like it could go either way right now but with God all things are possible! 4 days til testing!


----------



## Butterfly22

msp_teen said:


> Got my BFP today ladies at 11 DPO! I wish you all luck and tons of baby dust!!!

Congrats! Have a H&H 9 months!!

Our threads second BFP! I can't wait to see a bunch more!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## NewlyMrs

msp_teen said:


> Got my BFP today ladies at 11 DPO! I wish you all luck and tons of baby dust!!!

Congrats!!! :hugs: 

Thats great news! Roll on the :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Ilikecake

Congrats on the 2nd bfp of the thread :D

10dpo- EXTREMELY emotional, backache, spotty, slight twinges in bbs. All af symptoms too though.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Another rise in temp today! I tested, BFN, but I'm only 8dpo.


----------



## butterworth

congrats to the 2 bfp so far, keep them coming ladies
as for me, well I'm about 5dpo and feeling bloated and bbs are huge not sore which they normally would after ov and lots of dreaming this month. time will tell fx ladies and sending baby dust to all of you ladies


----------



## collie_crazy

BFN today @ 9dpo :(


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congrats to the two bfp's! Fabulous news! :happydance:

Can anyone have a quick look at my chart? Do you think it is triphasic? 

I've got my fingers crossed no af by Wednesday 14dpo, but only going to test on the Saturday as I'm a ridiculously long cycle, currently on cd49. 

No real symptoms I'm afraid, not the I've noticed. 
Xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sunnie, 
Yes it does look like its going triphasic, but too early to tell at the mo. 
I would say to continue charting and see what happens over the next few days. 
But yes temps are defo looking good so far. 
FXed they stay up over the next few days!! 
:dust:


----------



## goodvibes2

hi :) im about a day or 2 before my 2ww. so i will be testing 11/15 my son's 6th birthday :)


----------



## Butterfly22

Good morning ladies! How is everyone?? November is almost here!! :happydance:

So today I'm 6dpo. Yesterday I had (TMI) some light brownish/yellowish discharge on my undies and when I wiped a little more - def not red or pink. I've never had spotting this early before so I'm hoping it's a good sign. Is it too early for IB and does that sound like it could be IB? I've read conflicting information. I'm trying to stay positive! Today I have a wet feeling down there which I usually don't have this early either.

Besides that I'm trying not to symptom spot too much. I only noticed the discharge and wet feeling because they are sooo out of my norm. Everything else I've been feeling is the same as I feel every other month and it ends up being nothing so i'm ignoring them. lol

Hopefully we will all be getting our BFP soon!! Good luck ladies!!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## almosthere

congrats on the BFP! I had two preggo dreams this past week, felt so real, really hope this time these dreams are a sign!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFP! How exciting!! H&H 9 months to you!

10 DPO: A drop in temperature today :( but I'm hoping it's an implantation dip and not an impending AF dip, since it's still early yet. 5 more days until AF should show, but I wouldn't put it past her to show up early.

Today's symptoms: mild nausea early this morning, very tired, gassy, some acid reflux after meals, creamy CM, and a backache. But that's about it. Still down from the number of symptoms I had last month. I want to continue to be hopeful that it's my BFP lurking around the corner after hearing how so many other women had barely any symptoms before getting theirs...but I do wonder if that just means that my hormones have finally settled down after getting off BCP 5 months ago. I guess I'll see in a few more days.


----------



## charliekay

hey can you change my date from the 10th to the 27th please, the witch well and truly got me today :cry: a whole 11 days early :growlmad:

going to take a more relaxed approach this cycle need a break from ttc its just to stressful for me!! so no opks!!! just lots of :sex: lol xx

gud luck every1 :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

Butterfly22 said:


> Good morning ladies! How is everyone?? November is almost here!! :happydance:
> 
> So today I'm 6dpo. Yesterday I had (TMI) some light brownish/yellowish discharge on my undies and when I wiped a little more - def not red or pink. I've never had spotting this early before so I'm hoping it's a good sign. Is it too early for IB and does that sound like it could be IB? I've read conflicting information. I'm trying to stay positive! Today I have a wet feeling down there which I usually don't have this early either.
> 
> Besides that I'm trying not to symptom spot too much. I only noticed the discharge and wet feeling because they are sooo out of my norm. Everything else I've been feeling is the same as I feel every other month and it ends up being nothing so i'm ignoring them. lol
> 
> Hopefully we will all be getting our BFP soon!! Good luck ladies!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

looks like we are both wondering what our brown CM/spotting is all about! I got what I think is IB if I am pregnant, 7 or 8 dpo after checking my cervix and when wiping. This lasted only one day. FX it's IB for the both of us! :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

had bad mood swings yesterday anything would piss me the hell off literally, hope isnt PMS and its a sign or i will think im going loony


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Can you put me down for the 11th? If af doesn't get me before than i'll break down and test than.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

9dpo: less bloated, couldn't sleep last night so missed temping, irritable, backache, sore boobs, light cramps all over, hot.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

5 days late (still not sure when I OV): didn't sleep properly last night, no appetite, felt queasy all day, very gassy, REALLY tired, a bit down.


----------



## almosthere

mrsgruffalo said:


> 5 days late (still not sure when i ov): Didn't sleep properly last night, no appetite, felt queasy all day, very gassy, really tired, a bit down.

test!!


----------



## debzie

Hi Mrsmm Thought I would return. x


hello ladies I am back...was here at the start then went over to the october thread due to actually ttc this month and ovulating on cd 16. Well no need to test any more as the witch arrived today so here I am cd1.

For those who may not know me I have been ttc #2 for 15 months now and have had two miscarriages.

Well here we go........OH is working away this month so if our parts happen to bump together then I may be in with a chance. Will be testing 26th nov may be 12 or 13 dpo by then but it is always subject to change.


----------



## Abii

hey ladies:]
i know i haven't been on much, sorry ive been a pretty busy bee this month, so many birthdays and such, but i thought i'd update you a-little bit.
I am now in my tww i should be 3 or 4dpo today[not sure due to confusion of Ov day] not very many symptoms just a-little cramping here and there and been really hungry, had really bad gas about 2-3 days ago.
I hope lovebug stuck with me.
we tried everything we could this month and i just hope it all paid off.
fx'd for all of us still in the tww or waiting to test again.
sorry to those who got stuck with af:hugs:
hopefully that storky will bring more bfps next month to you ladies:thumbup:
BTW!!! my friend *Bumblebee2408* got her :bfp: yesterday as well!!!:D
i now officially have 2 future bump buddies:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

almosthere said:


> mrsgruffalo said:
> 
> 
> 5 days late (still not sure when i ov): Didn't sleep properly last night, no appetite, felt queasy all day, very gassy, really tired, a bit down.
> 
> test!!Click to expand...

Going to test with FMU (probably tomorrow, if I have time before work!)


----------



## MrsMM24

Look on the front page, and see all the potential bump buddies, and all your TTC buddies in here!! So... we have literally one more day before we begin November, and we have already started out great. If some of you recall, October started this way (alot of early bfps in Sept) and so far, huge number of BFPs!! FXD!:dust:

:wave: welcome to the thread... I am sorry to see some of you from my _October Thread_, but I know I won't see you on my testing threads after this month as BFPs await!! :wave:FROLIKY2011, RAFWIFE, ARCHANGELLOU, MRSMOO72, MEADOWLARK, IMPET LIMPET, LALALEN, MOMMYOF5, I_HEART_PANDA, LOVEBUG1821, SUNNIE1984, JENNIFERANN, PROMISE07, MAZZY17, MRSxxBOSS, CALISTA20, SARAHAK, ENDOGIRL, MR_DUTCH15, MELLYMOMMY, 2016, RACHELKT, CHARLIEGIRL27, GOODVIBES2, HANGIN_ON_AGS, and DEBZIE!!! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

SUNNIE, it does look like it may go Triphastic, mine indicated it on CD26, but when I input temp for CD30, it changed.... FXD! :dust:

SARAHAK, I have you down as TBD, but will be waiting to hear of your new date! :dust:

WABBLIT, Loving my new nickname... I hope that I can Drive all of your BFPs this month!! Thanks ANTSY and KRISSIE!

MAMIE, I think that is a 9DPO implantation dip! FXD! :dust:

ALIBIZ, that is super early to be testing, I say wait for DH to get home so you all can see those dark pink lines together! :dust:

TWICKY, same with you, the egg hasn't even made it to the proper area to implant that early... Hang in this TWW! :dust:

SKWEEK, Wait till Wednesday, see some dark pink bfp lines... :dust:

POSTAL, your chart is looking juuuust great, don't waste those tests, wait it out! :dust:

CATLOVER, that's how I learned to feed my POAS addiction, POAOPK! :dust:

IMMY11, I am waiting to hear how your follow up went with another test, wait a couple more days, sound like the start of a bfp! :dust:

BDAWN, BLUBERRY, sounds like some good signs, hold that POAS till test time... :dust:

COLLIE_CRAZY, it is early, BFN right now is almost expected, no :af: = still chasing! :dust:

So sorry AF flew in on you HOPING4GIRL!!! :hugs: If you decide to join us for December's cycle, we are ready and hoping and wishing for your BFP there! _(link on first page)_

Sorry for your loss MRSxxBOSS! :hugs: I hope you get that BFP soon! :dust:

ALMOSTHERE, I think things are looking good! :dust:

FIONA, I don't know if cravings can be this early, but anything is possible... GL! :dust:

DBZ, MOMOG08, PINKOR, BLUBERRY, and ILIKE, thanks for the SS starting on CD8, I hope it helps soothe you during this TWW and help everyone compare!

SCOOBY, you know I am stalking any and every chart that anyone wants me too! I looked, and it looks REALLY good, still a little early to tell, but looks good with those high temps! :dust:

CHARLIEKAY, I changed your date Hun! FXD!

CONGRATS :bfp: :happydance: MSP_TEEN!! Wishing you H&H 9 months! I rememer when you joined my other thread! So happy you have gotten that bfp Hun!

*Ladies, white circles typically aggitate your chart. Likely indicating sleep deprived or temping at a different time than usual give them to you. If you sleep for 3.5hrs or more, you can still use your temp and don't have to indicate deprived. As well, if you temp at a different time once or twice you can use the adjuster. You have blue lines because you override the FF detector*

_If you guys want to start charting and temping, I totally recommend fertility friend. It will walk you through everything when you take courses. Click on my chart in my signature and sign up and begin today...._

*Note repeat for new thread joiners:* I was thinking that we do something different, like begin to list our symptoms (for those that will take note and SS) on 8DPO... Basically, at the end of our posts, just put 8DPO: "symptom(s)" and so forth each day that we get on.... I think it will help us compare our symptoms to others and give comfort and support to those that are in need. GL!

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! I am sorry, won't test till later ladies, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

*First Page Updated!*


----------



## legs333

We're back in the tww after a mc Oct. 14th :cry: 
We got cleared to try again straight away and I got my positive opk yesterday! :happydance:

I will be testing November 9th!!

FX and baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## PostalMom

Well, today's the day for AF to come. She's taking her sweet tome though. The last couple she came in the evening too so I'm not getting my hopes up. I wish shed hurry up if she is coming. Having dinner w my mother in law and sure would love a fish bowl of wine!!


----------



## Butterfly22

almosthere said:


> Butterfly22 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! How is everyone?? November is almost here!! :happydance:
> 
> So today I'm 6dpo. Yesterday I had (TMI) some light brownish/yellowish discharge on my undies and when I wiped a little more - def not red or pink. I've never had spotting this early before so I'm hoping it's a good sign. Is it too early for IB and does that sound like it could be IB? I've read conflicting information. I'm trying to stay positive! Today I have a wet feeling down there which I usually don't have this early either.
> 
> Besides that I'm trying not to symptom spot too much. I only noticed the discharge and wet feeling because they are sooo out of my norm. Everything else I've been feeling is the same as I feel every other month and it ends up being nothing so i'm ignoring them. lol
> 
> Hopefully we will all be getting our BFP soon!! Good luck ladies!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> looks like we are both wondering what our brown CM/spotting is all about! I got what I think is IB if I am pregnant, 7 or 8 dpo after checking my cervix and when wiping. This lasted only one day. FX it's IB for the both of us! :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so! Fx it is for us both!! :hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

Im out :( none of the usual signs shes coming so I'm quite shocked.


----------



## immy11

Hi,
I'm going to wait until tomorrow morning and test with a frer, I hope i'm not having another chemical because that'll be two in a row and i'll start to think there's something wrong with me if I am...


----------



## MrsMM24

ILIKE, how do you know you are out if there are no signs? Hang in there Hun! :dust:

IMMY, wait until the 1st to test! :dust:

LEGS, so sorry again for your loss, but welcome and GL in Nov! :dust:


----------



## JenniferAnn

I think im 8 DPO and my symptoms are lower back ache, was waking up with headaches, constipated, bloated, tired, cravings then not hungry, nausea in day, waking up really early, wet down there, slight cramping but i think its from constipation, tired in day, temps been 98.8 or 98.5 no patience. BLAH!!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm 6dpo, little nauseated early this morning and definate heartburn this morning. Lots of CM (which is not new for me after O)! That's about it! The waiting game is sucking! I have 33 IC calling my name and I know it's way too early! Kinda ready for the next cycle to start IUI!


----------



## msfoxymax

:flower::hi: Can i come in? My period is due wed/thursday and toooooooooooo scared to test tomorrow morning incase its a bfn lol x


----------



## msfoxymax

Ooooooh forgot to say was changing my LO's nappy tonight and OH had to take over as i ran to loo to be mega sick (nappies have never made me sick )


----------



## Momma.Bear

*twiddles thumbs*
Waiting for AF to end so i can start bding with my OH and we can hopefully make a birthday baby.
Im temping this cycle, so if we dont catch it - at least ill have a better chance of knowing when i O next month. :)
GL ladies & congrats on those BFPs!!


----------



## Kros330

can you add me for Nov 8!! Thank you! Good luck to all!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bdawn8403

AHHH!!! My left nipple won't stop being hard (its harder than it usually gets) and I swear its bigger than usual and itching!!!


----------



## Sunnie1984

MrsMM do you think the temp adjusters for BBT actually work? 

I had to get up an hour earlier this morning for work and so my temp had drooped from 36.87 to 36.69 but with the BBT Adjuster it went to 36.80. Just don't want to get my hopes up if this is actually AF on her way.

12DPO now and BFN, so I think I'm out, but we'll wait and see. Began getting cramps really really low in my pelvis (almost as if it was coming from my cervix) last night so I'm running out of hope, although at least i'll have gotten rid of this 50 day cycle and can start again.


----------



## Ilikecake

MrsMM24 said:


> ILIKE, how do you know you are out if there are no signs? Hang in there Hun! :dust:
> 
> IMMY, wait until the 1st to test! :dust:
> 
> LEGS, so sorry again for your loss, but welcome and GL in Nov! :dust:

I'm bleeding. I just had no signs or warning she was on the way, I'm never normally early either.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Tested this morning: :bfn: ... but still no sign of :witch: either.

Still really tired, weird tight feeling across belly, no appetite and feel really sick. Went to sniff the milk bottle this morning to check it was OK (it was a few days after it's Best Before), and nearly threw up in the kitchen sink! :(

Just gotta keep waiting, I guess!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Morning ladies, this TWW is really dragging. This is our first cycle officially TTC and I could never have imagined how hard it is! I keep checking FF to see if it's changed it's mind and I could be more days past O but alas, it's made its mind up and it's not budging.

My temps keep rising, I don't know if this is normal for me or if it has something to do with feeling under the weather this weekend. I've been knackered and grumpy since Saturday. My throat was sore yesterday too, so I think I may have a slight fever. I know it can't be symptoms cos it's too early. Eggy won't have implanted yet, but I'm SS already!

6dpo - Tired, grumpy and cold like symptoms. Lots of creamy CM.


----------



## JustKia

OK so, I've done a handful of ICs over the past few days.
I got a very faint pos on one and I'm very very sure it's not an evap because a] there is colour to it; b] it was still wet and within the alloted time frame when it showed up; c] none of the others have evaps, so it wouldn't make sense for that one to have either.
You can't even see the anti-body strip wet or dry on these tests and believe me I've looked - I've even tested with plain water just to compare.
However, I haven't got another pos since, no matter how faint :shrug:

CD34 SS:
*Boobs* - Full, heavy, tender boobs - I took my bra off last night and oh boy :blush:
*Nausea* - it comes and goes, it's not so bad I need to go to the bathroom but my mouth starts to water and I have to sit and concentrate on breathing for a couple mins til it passes.
*Heartburn* - never had heartburn until I fell pg with Oliver but I have had it on and off since, especially if I skip a meal and get really hungry. Although today I'm not sure to class it as a symptom because we had a big meal last night so could be because of that :shrug:
*Cramps* - never get pre-af cramps and over the past 2-3 days there's definite twinges across my uterus/ovary area.
*Irritability* - I don't get irritable pre-af, for me it's usually mid-cycle that I get short-tempered and mean.
*Peeing* - I'm having to pee every few hours, total if-I-don't-pee-NOW-I'm-gonna-burst kind of needing to pee, of course it's then very very weak and pale. The pee that gave me the faint pos was held for 10 hours (just didn't need to go) and was like builder's tea :blush:

Tomorrow is CD35 and I haven't had a cycle past 35 days this year and so I'll break out a FRER.

Oh and the 8th will be our 3rd Wedding Anni :happydance: (10 years together, 11 years as friends).

I need to occupy myself today, otherwise I'll sit here twidling test strips this way and that trying to see if I can see a line or not.
So, I think I'll pre-scribe myself a day of crappy daytime tv while getting on with knitting hubby's sleeves for the hoodie/cardy I'm making him.


----------



## collie_crazy

10dpo and I think I have a line - posted pics here - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/784553-can-you-see-10dpo-superdrug-test.html#post13692432 What do you all think? Delusional?


----------



## freddie

collie_crazy said:


> 10dpo and I think I have a line - posted pics here - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/784553-can-you-see-10dpo-superdrug-test.html#post13692432 What do you all think? Delusional?

I see it!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AliBiz

rachelkt said:


> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo and I think I have a line - posted pics here - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/784553-can-you-see-10dpo-superdrug-test.html#post13692432 What do you all think? Delusional?
> 
> I see it!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I see it too, and normally when looking at pics where ppl reckon they can see something...I can't....so I say thats def there.... :)


----------



## collie_crazy

AliBiz said:


> I see it too, and normally when looking at pics where ppl reckon they can see something...I can't....so I say thats def there.... :)

Freaking out :haha: I've gazed at so many sticks willing a line to appear and now that one has I am thinking it must be lying to me :rofl:


----------



## DooDah

I'm out ladies! <3 xx


----------



## krissie1234uk

I see it too, and I'm rubbish at seeing lines. It's definately there!


----------



## momwannabe81

collie_crazy said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> I see it too, and normally when looking at pics where ppl reckon they can see something...I can't....so I say thats def there.... :)
> 
> Freaking out :haha: I've gazed at so many sticks willing a line to appear and now that one has I am thinking it must be lying to me :rofl:Click to expand...

Well it's there i see it too. 

AFM 11-12 dpo and have had loads of gas, nipples sore (when I probe them) and irritable.


----------



## Ilikecake

Can I have my date changed to the 26th please


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So here are my symptoms so far. 
1-3 dpo- cramping in left side of my stomach, tugging feeling when I stretch in the same side. Backache.
2-4dpo- same cramping, increase in CM
3-5 dpo- super tired. Last night and the night before Slept 11pm-11am. Also really vivid dreams!! Same with backache, 
5dpo (today)- really achey boobs (this doesn't even happen as a symptom of AF)

Now 6dpo and on top of the other symptoms i'm experiencing some more. 

--I am so tired it's untrue, slept so much this weekend and really struggled to get up this morning despite sleeping 12 hours the night before. 
--Feeling sick, in fact I was a little last night. 
--My backache is getting worse but cramping has died down a little, (*TMI ALERT*) but they're less like AF cramps more like I need a poo cramps lol.
--Pain in my boobs is getting worse, it's like a dull heavy ache, the only way I can describe it is like when you've just had a baby and your proper milk supply (not colostrum) comes in, except only the start, not quite as bad as when it's fully come through. 
--SO much CM that by the time I get home from work or it's time to have dinner in the case of the weekends, it feels a little like I've wet myself down there haha. 

AND no... I haven't actually wet myself lol 

Saying all this though, I think I might have a bladder infection as for the past few days i've been having to pee a lot (been waking up in the night) and it twinges a little at the end. However, usually when i have a bladder infection (quite susceptible) I am straining on the first day...but this time, when i have to pee i pee a lot despite the fact I only went an hour ago and haven't drank anything in between and there's no fidgity feeling like needing to cross my legs that I usually get. 

So i don't know if i'm in or out. :( 

Must say not at all a fan of this TWW!!! And symptom spotting is driving me crazy. I suspect I'll be POAS from 10/12dpo until AF arrives. I know that will probably drive me more crazy but it could also mean I can test this time next week and lessen the wait. (if it's a BFP anyway)


----------



## bluberrymufin

Collie....I see a line! 

10 dpo today and since I post very early in the morning on here I'm usually ss from the day before so bbs still sore mild af like cramps yesterday and this morning still have a wet feeling though nothing on the underwear. Waiting to see if I get my usual brown spotting 2 days before af is due. 

Doing good not testing. I made a promise to myself and God that I wouldn't test til af was due this time don't even have any pg tests in the house but have an frer coupon so will be going out for those in the next couple of days. 3 days til testing!


----------



## emlets

Hey ladies - can I join in this month?

Am not always regular but would imagine Im due Thursday/Friday.

Hubby's bday Sat - would be lovely to give him a :bfp: as his bday present!

Bit of info on me - Came off depo last Aug, ttc since then, periods started Jan (those who have had depo know how long that can take!) still not had a little bean yet ... but fx it happens for us soon!

symptoms - slightly nauseus, loose stools (sorry tmi!) backache and cramping for around 7 days now. Bizzare dreams too!

Am praying this is our month - would be lovely to surprise the hubby and then the family at Xmas

Lots of baby dust to everyone! :dust:

emlets x


----------



## goodvibes2

hows my chart looking? do you think i already O'd?


----------



## janice1972

af due around the 5th im not gonna test just gonna see if she arrives this month,, my body clock is all over the place,, i have spots like never before waking up at 3 am and not been able to sleep,, sometimes i think we are trying 2 hard been 7 month now since my reversal and i think im starting to loose faith x x


----------



## Angel baby

janice1972 said:


> af due around the 5th im not gonna test just gonna see if she arrives this month,, my body clock is all over the place,, i have spots like never before waking up at 3 am and not been able to sleep,, sometimes i think we are trying 2 hard been 7 month now since my reversal and i think im starting to loose faith x x

:hugs: I know how you feel! I had mine 6 months ago! Have you had your follow up HSG yet? I had mine this cycle and showed 1 blocked tube. :( lots baby dust to you!


----------



## PostalMom

Oh.. I'm out. : (


----------



## almosthere

collie_crazy said:


> 10dpo and I think I have a line - posted pics here - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/784553-can-you-see-10dpo-superdrug-test.html#post13692432 What do you all think? Delusional?

Congrats, you are deffo preggo, I can see the thick line! Test again tomorrow until that sucker gets darker!!! Woohoo!

And did you test at 9DPO? Was it a BFN? I tested yesterday, BFN and pretty sure I was 9DPO, could have been 8 :dohh:


----------



## collie_crazy

almosthere said:


> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo and I think I have a line - posted pics here - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/784553-can-you-see-10dpo-superdrug-test.html#post13692432 What do you all think? Delusional?
> 
> Congrats, you are deffo preggo, I can see the thick line! Test again tomorrow until that sucker gets darker!!! Woohoo!
> 
> And did you test at 9DPO? Was it a BFN? I tested yesterday, BFN and pretty sure I was 9DPO, could have been 8 :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes I've been testing daily since 6dpo :blush: Slight addict LOL! And yesterday was a definite BFN! So fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Look on the front page, and see all the potential bump buddies, and all your TTC buddies in here!! FXD!:dust:

:wave: welcome to the thread... I am sorry to see some of you from my _October Thread_, but I know I won't see you on my testing threads after this month as BFPs await!! :wave:MSFOXYMAX, KROS330, EMLETS, and JANICE1972!!! Hoping you see your name flashing with a bfp on the front page very soon!!! :dust:

SUNNIE, they work, they were recommended for master charter and I have compared adjusters just to check.... FXD! :dust:

ILIKECAKE, , DOODAH, and POSTAL so sorry :hugs: that af flew in and ruined the plan! If you decide to join us for December's cycle, we are ready and hoping and wishing for your BFP there! _(link on first page)_

MRSGRUFF, it is still rather early for you to test, give it another day or so ad see that BFN turn to BFP! :dust:

JUSTKIA, I think that you will be getting an Anny gift like no other! :dust:

GOODVIBES, Chart looks great, I think that your OV day will be indicated at CD10 once you have another high temp!

ILIKECAKE, I changed your date Hun! FXD!

JANICE, I know how you feel. I will put you down for the 9th so you will be nice and late with AF and right on time with BFP! :dust:

COLLIE, I definitely see a hint of a line on the 2nd and 3rd pic. I say test in about 24-48 hours to get a darker line or even a digi! FXD!:dust:

*Ladies, white circles typically aggitate your chart. Likely indicating sleep deprived or temping at a different time than usual give them to you. If you sleep for 3.5hrs or more, you can still use your temp and don't have to indicate deprived. As well, if you temp at a different time once or twice you can use the adjuster. You have blue lines because you override the FF detector*

_If you guys want to start charting and temping, I totally recommend fertility friend. It will walk you through everything when you take courses. Click on my chart in my signature and sign up and begin today...._

*Note repeat for new thread joiners:* I was thinking that we do something different, like begin to list our symptoms (for those that will take note and SS) on 8DPO... Basically, at the end of our posts, just put 8DPO: "symptom(s)" and so forth each day that we get on.... I think it will help us compare our symptoms to others and give comfort and support to those that are in need. GL!

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

*First Page Updated!*


----------



## happybeany

Will someone have a look at my chart? I've never charted before, just wondering why my temp has dropped so much - been taking it at same time every day etc... also, what do the white circles mean? :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2


----------



## bubbaloo2011

I'm out for this month..:nope: OH had to have emergency surgery last week on the day of OV (His appendix burst, but luckily they caught it in time) :cry: so he will be out of commission for the next week. So onto next month :cry:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yayyy I love seeing :BFP: 'S :D congrats & h&H 9 months to both of ya!!!! 

AFM 8 DPO: & oh my lord. Idk if it's just me SS wayyy too much, but this weekend was HELL for me!!! I've been very nauseous, can barely eat anything without the wave feeling in my stomach. I've been wayyy gassy (even oh commented on it!). & I was constipated alllll weekend. I didn't even notice until yesterday that I haven't had ANY BM since thursday!!!! is that crazy?!?! BUT I've also had AF-like cramps in my abdomen & Back as well. I'm hoping it's a good sign & not AF herself. & Lastly, I've been very wet lately too. Which is NOT normal for me at all.-Oh, and a slight cold. FXD these are all good symptoms & I'm not just feeling like poop for no reason!! 

Also, I hit a bump in the road temping wise :nope: the weekend came & friday night OH accidentally turned my alarm off in his sleep, Saturday night I didn't get enough sleep to temp at 4, then last night same thing. Grrr I was doing so good!!

:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: So sorry BUBBA, I hope OH recovers nicely! :flower: 

KISSES, don't miss more temps, FF can still catch it from here hun! :dust:

HAPPYBEANY, look at my earlier post today to help with White circles.... GL


----------



## ickle pand

Happy Beany - white circles mean that you didn't take your temp at the same time, give or take half an hour each way or that you ticked an option like Sleep Deprived. Your temp will fluctuate a lot in the first half of your cycle but don't worry about it. That's normal. It's the pattern that shows ovulation that you're looking for.


----------



## saitiffeh

Put me down for the 15th please! 

Today is O day!!! HURRAY!!! I am so hoping I can hold out for testing til the 15th, scared of getting a chem, but I just got my IC's so we will see... lol


----------



## kissesandhugs

MrsMM24 said:


> :hugs: So sorry BUBBA, I hope OH recovers nicely! :flower:
> 
> KISSES, don't miss more temps, FF can still catch it from here hun! :dust:
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, look at my earlier post today to help with White circles.... GL

Thanks!! I saw on your journal a website that can help if ya miss your regular time, so maybe that'll help me out when I get in pickles like this weekend! :)


----------



## happybeany

Ohhhh!! I get it now, sorry mrsmm I didn't notice you mentioning it! I'm so new to this whole temping thing :haha: :D thanks for the help ladies xx


----------



## bubbaloo2011

Thank you MrsMM24 :hugs: congrats to all of the BFP's! :dust:


----------



## goodvibes2

thank you :)
:dust:


----------



## Bug222

I know I wasn't supposed to test till tomorrow.. but since I had never made it to 10dpo before let alone 11dpo (today) i figured why not. There is a faint second line!!!!!! Im in shock.. not going to fully believe it till the line gets darker!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'd like to add another symptom-irritability. I've been so cranky!! I mean, even right now the janitor is vacuuming our office and it's just making me so mad. I can't hear the clients, phones, have to yell for everyone to hear & I usually don't give a crap!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Bug222 said:


> I know I wasn't supposed to test till tomorrow.. but since I had never made it to 10dpo before let alone 11dpo (today) i figured why not. There is a faint second line!!!!!! Im in shock.. not going to fully believe it till the line gets darker!!

Yayyy FXD!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Rubies5

Hi all! November 4th is af day... Tested today with a digital & FMU and got a neg... still hoping!! I'll be 40 in a handful of months.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mrsxxboss

I just wanted to say congrt to all who got bfp's :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Not looking good for me. BFN today at 10 DPO...guessing I am out =(


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> Not looking good for me. BFN today at 10 DPO...guessing I am out =(

Not out until :witch: shows up!!!! :hugs: :dust: Plus it's still early!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bug222 said:


> I know I wasn't supposed to test till tomorrow.. but since I had never made it to 10dpo before let alone 11dpo (today) i figured why not. There is a faint second line!!!!!! Im in shock.. not going to fully believe it till the line gets darker!!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Anyone symtom spotting yet? I feel so tired! Plus lots of creamy cm, belly feels bloated, awful backache. I know these things could be down to anything though x


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 
Congrats to Bug 22!!! 
AFM - still no sign of af - she was due yesterday or today - well besides the pinkish discharge I've had since Saturday! I tested on Sunday morning = BFN. So if no further sign of af on Wednesday am I will test again then. 
Am seeing my doc on Friday morning for CD21 bloods so will see what happens then.


----------



## butterworth

good afternoon ladies 
well I'm not at the 8dpo yet I'm around 6-7dpo and my symptoms are: lower back pain (normal I have scoliosis never a day without back pain) bb's getting really big but not sore which is not normal I always have sore bb's after ov time. bloated and a heavy feeling in abdomen and vivid dreams for the last week or so, and also very tired. thats it so far. not too much diff then what I normally get when af is coming. and I forgot my skin is looking pretty good I normally break out the week before af which is now and the week of af I start to clear up. 9 more days till testing I can't wait but i will try not to test early I hate seeing bfn


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to all the :BFP:'s! 

I'm in the other TWW. I almost think this is worse because I'm anxious to see when I ovulate. But I know when I'm in THE TWW I'm obsessed with my temps and don't sleep well waiting to see if it stays up! 

GL to everyone and Happy Halloween!:dust:


----------



## heretohope

Im testing Wednesday \\:D/


----------



## Mamie

Bug222 said:


> I know I wasn't supposed to test till tomorrow.. but since I had never made it to 10dpo before let alone 11dpo (today) i figured why not. There is a faint second line!!!!!! Im in shock.. not going to fully believe it till the line gets darker!!

I'm with you Bug222.... I am 11DPO and couldn't help but test this morning. I too saw a very faint pink-ish line. How do you know the difference between a positive and an evaporation line? Please tell me! I won't believe it as a BFP yet though. My temperatures have just been really weird and when TTC#1 I did not get a BFP until DPO14.

Fingers crossed for you Bug222, and well done to our 3BFPs so far :D


----------



## almosthere

kissesandhugs said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Not looking good for me. BFN today at 10 DPO...guessing I am out =(
> 
> Not out until :witch: shows up!!!! :hugs: :dust: Plus it's still early!!!Click to expand...

I am going to test with my cheapies every day til wed! And I guess I feel out because almost every women on B&B I have read about get's their even as early as 7/8dpo! So I feel like 10DPO is pretty accurate. :wacko:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Mamie said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> I know I wasn't supposed to test till tomorrow.. but since I had never made it to 10dpo before let alone 11dpo (today) i figured why not. There is a faint second line!!!!!! Im in shock.. not going to fully believe it till the line gets darker!!
> 
> I'm with you Bug222.... I am 11DPO and couldn't help but test this morning. I too saw a very faint pink-ish line. How do you know the difference between a positive and an evaporation line? Please tell me! I won't believe it as a BFP yet though. My temperatures have just been really weird and when TTC#1 I did not get a BFP until DPO14.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Bug222, and well done to our 3BFPs so far :DClick to expand...

I'm not 100% sure but I believe if it's a BFP then the line will have a pinkish look to it, if it an evap line then it will be very thin and kinda grayish!!! 
FXD I'm sure it's your :bfp: !!!!

:dust:


----------



## MammaHuff12

11 dpo today and a BFP this afternoon!!! I am so excited. Praying that this little bean sticks!! Congrats to the rest of our BFP's!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

MammaHuff12 said:


> 11 dpo today and a BFP this afternoon!!! I am so excited. Praying that this little bean sticks!! Congrats to the rest of our BFP's!!!

Yayyy Congrats :hugs::happydance:


----------



## almosthere

MammaHuff12 said:


> 11 dpo today and a BFP this afternoon!!! I am so excited. Praying that this little bean sticks!! Congrats to the rest of our BFP's!!!

Yay, congrats! I hope it sticks for you too! Did you test yesterday and get a BFN and then your BFP today? Looking for hope for myself as I tested BFN at 10dpo today :dohh:


----------



## MammaHuff12

Yes, tested yesterday and BFN. I wasn't even going to test today but decided why not. Praying you get your tomorrow!!!


----------



## allybaby

Holy cow! 3BFP's and it's not even November yet! I feel lots of love and luck for this thread. Can't wait to see the numbers keep climbing


----------



## Bug222

Congrats MammaHuff!!!!! :happydance:

Just peed on a FRER.. there is def two lines on there too!!!


----------



## Mamie

Congrats MammaHuff :D


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs!! So happy for you all! 

Almosthere, don't worry about not getting your BFP yet. There are some women who get theirs way early, but there are also quite a few women who don't get their BFPs until 12-14DPO...and one woman was at 18DPO before hers showed. It just goes to show that you're not out until AF comes! Every woman's body is different. 

11DPO: Temp back up this morning, definitely started my day off with a smile. Today's symptoms = backache, bloating, still so tired (almost fell asleep at work twice today), really really wet CM (thought I had wet myself for a moment), bb pains that come and go, and some hard twinges down below. 

I almost gave in and bought a pg test today, but I managed to hold out. Still going to wait until after AF is due to test...at least that's the plan. We'll see if I can hold out until the 6th.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congratulations for all the BFP's! How exciting, looks like this will be a lucky month. 

MrsMM thanks, I've added in my adjusted temperature, I hate those white circles. Still a temp dip though, so if it doesn't go back up tomorrow I think I'll be out. I'm 1dpo behind you. 

Yay for the temp rise for you though, must be such a relief, FXD that it stays high and you get your BFP soon. 

SS 12DPO: Still not convinced I'm 12DPO, think I'm actually only 10DPO but changed from myfertilitycharts to fertilityfriend and it put my Ov date back a couple of days. 

Although getting loads of CM, which is usually a sign that AF is on her way, so perhaps i am 12DPO after all. Got cramps last night and still getting them today. 

Not convinced this is my month. Good luck everyone!

xx


----------



## almosthere

Congrats on the newly confirmed BPF's Ladies! A H&H9 mos for you both! 

And thanks for all the hope and support. I have a good feeling about tomorrow!!!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

almosthere said:


> And thanks for all the hope and support. I have a good feeling about tomorrow!!!

Fingers crossed and :dust: for you! xx


----------



## mich31

Hi ladies....
im due for AF 10th nov. today i am 9dpo heres my symptoms so far........

severe lower back ache
full/larger boobs which are a little achey
peeing a lot more
uterus feeling full
terrible mood swings
feeling hot everynight

Fingers crossed these are positive signs soo cant wait to test! baby dust to us all. xx


----------



## AliBiz

Wow....the BFP's are flooding in...Congratulations ladies.

AFM: I'm 11 dpo today, had a temp jump this morning, was well pleased with that but this evening AF pains, and lots of them....AF due Wed/Thurs :(


----------



## Bentlee

Congrats MammaHuff and to the two other testers :bfp:

This will be out month!


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratz everyone :happydance::happydance: now makes me wanna poas :dohh:


----------



## kissesandhugs

momwannabe81 said:


> Congratz everyone :happydance::happydance: now makes me wanna poas :dohh:

Lol me too!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsMoo72

So November starts tomorrow........!
Good luck to all, hope this is a lucky month for us xxx


----------



## bradandjane

hi there can u put me down for the 14th thank u baby dust to all


----------



## momofone08

I think I may be the next BFP on here. I thought I was supposed to test on nov 7, but it is actually on the 5th. Well today at 10 dpo, I think I got my bfp. Just want to stay cautious. 

FX'ed for all of you ladies!!! And praying we ALL get our BFP's!


----------



## Mamie

momofone08 said:


> I think I may be the next BFP on here. I thought I was supposed to test on nov 7, but it is actually on the 5th. Well today at 10 dpo, I think I got my bfp. Just want to stay cautious.
> 
> FX'ed for all of you ladies!!! And praying we ALL get our BFP's!

FX'd for you too momofone.... am also staying on the cautious side :D


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH!!! How many more Halloween BFP's are we going to get on here?? 

Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies!!! :happydance:!!


----------



## Keeda

Please count me in for Nov 13


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh wow so many (tentative) BFPs today! :happydance: Looks like so many of us showed the :witch: where she should go!


----------



## keela

i would like to be added to November 24th! Congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## tammym1974

HI Ladies. I'm 1-2 days into the dreaded tww (it's gonna be a long two weeks). I'll be testing on Nov 13 th when AF is due. 

Good luck to everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## msfoxymax

well i tested with a frer this morning and BFN. I'm due on wed/thurs so feel a bit disheartened but hanging in there lol! Massice congrats to all the bfp's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats to the new :bfp: 's!


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!

AFM - just waiting, waiting, waiting .. taking my last soy dose tomorrow, and hoping it pushed my ovulation date even closer then last cycle.


----------



## scoobydrlp

I want to poas soooo bad!! I've been having lots of creamy cm the last few days, and lots of cramping, but not normal cramping...like pulling twingy type cramps. I'm weak...I'm going to test tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## bdawn8403

I tested this morning. I think I am about 8dpo, not sure, I did it out of sheer curiousity because of the horniness and nipple thing. I just think I'm not though. Wasn't surprised by the BFN and wasn't upset about it either. I don't know why but I've been very "whatever" and relaxed this cycle. I don't pay attention too much and I am not dying to test or doing so everyday. I think I won't test again unless AF is late or if I get some IB like spotting in the next few days.


----------



## Allie2009

Hey hun please put me down for Nov 29th! Good luck to all of us!! :dust:


----------



## wendyk1

Bug222 said:


> I know I wasn't supposed to test till tomorrow.. but since I had never made it to 10dpo before let alone 11dpo (today) i figured why not. There is a faint second line!!!!!! Im in shock.. not going to fully believe it till the line gets darker!!

Yahoo Bugs!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Happy for you!!


----------



## Kimbre

hi! can i join... im sure im in for another BFN...but Im due for AF the 5th. may test b4.


----------



## cckarting

you can put me down for nov 24th! hopefully we'll get a tonb of bfp this month!


----------



## anniedoodle

Well looks like i'm out , tested this morning and bfn , no af yet was due yesterday/today , but starting to think the spotting i had last week even though only 3days long and nothing like my period was actually af , very cruel giving me that and on cd25 as well - boo you mother nature :hissy: 


Hope everyone else is alot luckier this month and get their :bfp: 


:dust: xx


----------



## DBZ34

I can't tell if AF is on her way or not... :( I've had some AF type cramps and my stomach is doing it's pre-AF riots. I might be out.


----------



## Pinkval

I'm a glutton for punishment but...

Tested again this morn. 9dpo
Test had half a second line that came up quickly and quite dark. 
Thoughts? 

I don't know how to post pics using my iPhone otherwise I would!


----------



## immy11

Pinkval said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment but...
> 
> Tested again this morn. 9dpo
> Test had half a second line that came up quickly and quite dark.
> Thoughts?
> 
> I don't know how to post pics using my iPhone otherwise I would!

If the pink dye is sticking to the test line then there hcg is detected.. Sounds like a :bfp: to me!!! :)


----------



## crazychick31

Congrats to all the new :bfp: 

Def a lucky thread  x


----------



## Spanny2010

BFN for me this morning and I was so hopping it would be positive today :-((


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats to all the BFPs!!

I'm about 5 dpo, going to test 6th nov. Anyone else??

Symptoms: twinges in abdomen, vivid dreams, awful lower backache, terrible heartburn, dizzy spell last night followed by nausea

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I got a Peak on my CBFM this morning so I'm one step closer to getting a test date. Exciting!


----------



## collie_crazy

Pinkval you would need to email youself the photo and attach it from a computer hun... Or if you want to send it to me (pm me for email) I can attach it for you :hugs: 

:bfp: confirmed for me this morning - pregnant 1-2 on digi!


----------



## scoobydrlp

I think I'm losing my mind! Tested this morning and I think I can see a very faint second line, but maybe I'm just talking myself into it? I'm 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 45









test2.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## scoobydrlp

collie_crazy said:


> :bfp: confirmed for me this morning - pregnant 1-2 on digi!



Congrats to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## immy11

scoobydrlp said:


> I think I'm losing my mind! Tested this morning and I think I can see a very faint second line, but maybe I'm just talking myself into it? I'm 10dpo.

I see it! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

I can see a line Scoobydrlp but I can't see if there's any colour to it or not in those pics. Do you have any more in better light?


----------



## KozmikKitten

:flower: Happy November everyone!


----------



## ArchangelLou

congrats to all have their bfps i am completely dying to test but i am only 4-5 dpo


----------



## ArchangelLou

scoobydrlp said:


> I think I'm losing my mind! Tested this morning and I think I can see a very faint second line, but maybe I'm just talking myself into it? I'm 10dpo.

i also see something so a big congrats to you 
xxx


----------



## almosthere

scoobydrlp said:


> I think I'm losing my mind! Tested this morning and I think I can see a very faint second line, but maybe I'm just talking myself into it? I'm 10dpo.

I see something as well! Hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Happy November everyone!

Congratulations.bug and collie!

11 dpo today more of the same symptom wise: sore bbs, crampy (af like) , backache ,wet but nothing that shows on underwear,crampiness was worse last night ,bloated, none of the brown spotting that I usually get 2 days before af but its stilll early so we'll see how that goes.

Going to walmart to pick up my frer's tomorrow and testing on thurs!


----------



## scoobydrlp

ickle pand said:


> I can see a line Scoobydrlp but I can't see if there's any colour to it or not in those pics. Do you have any more in better light?


That's all I took unfortunately. I'll test again tomorrow morning (if I can wait that long) and try to get some better pictures. Thanks for looking!


----------



## jenn155

Well FF changed my O date which would only make me 7 dpo so I need to change my date to the 4th instead of today. Thanks


----------



## jenn155

Hey Scoobydrip I see a second line. I tweaked it but can't tell if there is pink cause the picture is to far away.
 



Attached Files:







test[1].jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## kissesandhugs

Morning ladies! Im 9 maybe 10 dpo today, bfn yesterday :nope: idk why I do this to myself!! Feeling pretty out right now but keeping up the pma!! I also temped this am & it dropped reallllll low & idk why??

9dpo- feeling pretty good. I only had 1 bm since thursday though & thats pretty odd.


----------



## MrsMM24

Ok testers!!! We are into it now!! I have some seriously awesome hope for this month, how can you not with the loads of BFPs we have already begun to receive! GL FXD! :dust:

:cake: Happy Birthday BABYGIRL 1 :cake:

:test: :test: *TODAY!!* ANNIEDOODLE, BABYDOODLES, BOGOS, BUCKLES, BUG222, CATLOVER, CLENNA91, DEBZIE, IMMY11, JENN155, JUSTKIA, MRSGRUFFALO, MRSMOO72, NATURENUT, PRETTYLADYY, and SPANNY2010
!!!:test: :test:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi SAITIFFEH, RUBIES5, HERETOHOPE, MICH31, BRADANDJANE, KEEDA, KEELA, TAMMYM1974, ALLIE2009, KIMBRE, and CCKARTING!! GL :dust: 

:bfp: :bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months BUG222, MAMIE, MAMMAHUFF12, MOMOFONE08, and COLLIE_CRAZY!! :happydance: :bfp:

HAPPYBEANY, No problem, I frequently make sure to repeat things so that everyone gets a chance to benefit from information as the thread tends to move rather fast quickly...:dust:

KISSES, You definitely have symptoms. Irritation was a big deal to me in early PG... FXD!:dust:

ALMOST, I know that it gets the best of us, but it is really too early to count yourself out Hun. The egg is still finding a place to implant. DEBZIE gave a picture of the travels about 20 pages back that shows accurately. Have to try to remember that those that get BFPs before 11DPO are in the minority. LP and cycle length play a huuuuge part in the timing of BFP and even then how the HSG levels present with your body do as well. Head up, faith! FXD!:dust:

SKWEEK, hope that your bloods show a very sticky BFP on Friday!! :dust:

BUTTERWORTH, definitely a good symptom, glad you're waiting to test Hun! BFNs really bring the body and system down... :dust:

RNTTC, gotta hate ALL TWWs!!! I feel you! Hope OV is soon! :dust:

DBZ, GOOD! So glad you were able to hold off buying, once you have them, you can't stop testing!! :dust:

SUNNIE and ALIBIZ, those temps are still well about the coverline Hun, you are still in this thing! :dust:

MRSFOXY, still early, you are not even late yet so don't get disocouraged. :dust:

BDAWN, waaaaay toooo early to test Hun! I say give it 3 more days! :dust:

ANNIEDOODLE, are your cycles short? because that would be one of only a few ways that could have been AF at CD25. Are you charting, tracking your cycles? We have all learned that your cycles are not always what they seemed.... GL :dust:

PINKVAL, test in a day or two... :dust:

OCEAN_PEARL, there are quite a few ladies testing on the 6th, check out our front page!! 

YAY, bring ono OV ICKLE!!! :dust:

SCOOBY, I say test again when you get the opportunity! It does look like there is likely a line!!! :dust:

JENN155, I have changed your date Hun!! :dust:

_*SS 14DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Slightly losing hope, but STILL hopeful as no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. If I make it past today, my cycle is longer than last month. My LP however was 15days so I have one more day to beat that out. If I do, then I will test the next morning (Thursday.) Still not really much or anything that resembles past bfps, but not much resembling AF either. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM - Your chart's still looking good, better than last cycle. I hope those temps stay high tomorrow.


----------



## ArchangelLou

really hoping this is my month feeling very bloated and tired boobs are really very sore and heavy. also i have a lump in my left breast that comes and goes every cycle but only noticed it 4 months ago had it checked at the doctors and they said it was cycle related but this month it seems bigger dont know weather to go back and get it checked again or see if it dissapears after af has arrived (if af arrives ) does any one else experience these symptoms especially the breast lump quite worried about it this month 

congratulations to all who got their bfp and baby dust to all waiting to test


----------



## AliBiz

This is looking like a very very promising month...8 BFP's and its only 1st Nov!?!?!?! Thats spirit lifting even if AF catches me :) 

Congrats everyone, and Baby dust to everyone else x


----------



## Rompy

Hie all
Plis add me. Im on 9DPO today and testing on the 5th Nov.


----------



## ffighterwife

Im also bfn .tomorrow af should arrive ..Cramp,gassy poking pain n boobs hurt..good luck everyone


----------



## doopersgurl

30th november please :)
good luck everyone


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi everyone, due to af messing about last month and random mid cycle spotting Im not actually sure if Im 9, 11 or 13 dpo and I desperatly needed to poas so I took a frer after lunch and surprise, BFN!!

Does anyone think if Im only 9dpo it could be too early for a frer? 

I am definately starting to use opk's if af gets me this time so I know where in my cycle I am. Thanx ladies xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Bells - implantation might not happen until 12DPO and then it takes at least 2 days for enough HCG to build up in the urine to be picked up. So in that case it doesn't matter which type of test you use or how sensitive the test is :) You're not out until AF shows!


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats Collie Crazy!!!!!!! :happydance: 

Scoobydrlp- I can see a faint line!!! Fx'd it gets darker and darker!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bells n Bump

ickle pand said:


> Bells - implantation might not happen until 12DPO and then it takes at least 2 days for enough HCG to build up in the urine to be picked up. So in that case it doesn't matter which type of test you use or how sensitive the test is :) You're not out until AF shows!

Thank you for your reply, I think I may have let my impatience get the better of me, I am going to lock up the hpt's until at least sunday and just keep my fingers crossed that af doesnt arrive before then.

Xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am getting antsy now...just want to know. 

No way am I going to be able to wait until the 12th I'm thinking this time next week I'll be 12dpo and will try then, especially since i had a little spotting at 5dpo which I hope was IB...so here's hoping!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Bells n Bump said:


> Thank you for your reply, I think I may have let my impatience get the better of me, I am going to lock up the hpt's until at least sunday and just keep my fingers crossed that af doesnt arrive before then.
> 
> Xxx

It's easy to be rational when you're on the other side of O lol! Give me a week and I'll be going insane wanting to test too. Infact I usually start at about 7DPO, just in case. I tell myself it's because I need to stop taking my arthritis medication straight away but it's really just my POAS addiction! Good job I've got 50 IC's sitting at home lol!


----------



## Bells n Bump

ickle pand said:


> Bells n Bump said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I think I may have let my impatience get the better of me, I am going to lock up the hpt's until at least sunday and just keep my fingers crossed that af doesnt arrive before then.
> 
> Xxx
> 
> It's easy to be rational when you're on the other side of O lol! Give me a week and I'll be going insane wanting to test too. Infact I usually start at about 7DPO, just in case. I tell myself it's because I need to stop taking my arthritis medication straight away but it's really just my POAS addiction! Good job I've got 50 IC's sitting at home lol!Click to expand...

I think it would be worth while me getting some Ic's because it costs me a fortune to get my poas fix, haha!!

Xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

8 BFPS!!!!!!!!!! Holy wow where have I been!?! Congrats to you ladies!!!!
As for me my temp dropped today and I am wiping pink so I know for sure AF will be here on Thursday as scheduled. OH WELL. :) I know we will catch that eggy soon. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Pinkval

Congrats to everyone with a BFP!

Thanks for the advice on posting pics collie-crazy! 

Hopefully this works, although i'm pretty sure it's a faulty test. Keeping fingers crossed as AF not due till 5th.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 47


----------



## IwannaBFP

Pinkval is that a half line? Or is it just the pic? :)


----------



## inaru816

Pinkval said:


> Congrats to everyone with a BFP!
> 
> Thanks for the advice on posting pics collie-crazy!
> 
> Hopefully this works, although i'm pretty sure it's a faulty test. Keeping fingers crossed as AF not due till 5th.

I don't know, I thought that as long as that "control" line showed up the test was not faulty. It looks like BFP to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkval

Iwannabfp - it's half a line! That's why I'm so confused. 

I've heard of faint lines but not half a line.


----------



## DBZ34

Wow! More BFPs!! Congrats ladies! H&H 9 months to you! 

No idea about the half-line. I don't think I've heard of that happening before. 

I might end up testing earlier than I planned. Turns out, my DH is going out of town and I want to find out and tell him before he leaves...so the 4th may end up being my testing date after all. AF is due on the 4th, but she can not show up and that would be fine. :) 

12 DPO: Temp up slightly, but took it way early and adjusted it, which put it above the previous day's temp. I checked it again after a few more hours sleep and it was about the same, so if I adjust it, it's lower than my coverline. I'm confused. So I'm not sure if AF is on her way or what. My stomach has been crazy today, which I thought might be AF related, but it may be because of some bad chinese. The jury is still out. I don't know what's going on with me at the moment. Three more days until AF is due, but my LP is around 13 days usually, so it could come earlier than that. I hope she doesn't come at all. :) 

other symptoms - bloated, gassy, tired, side bb pains that come and go, a bit of AF-type cramps this morning, a couple of hard twinges by my belly button, and acid reflux.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Pinkval said:


> Iwannabfp - it's half a line! That's why I'm so confused.
> 
> I've heard of faint lines but not half a line.

Yeah same here. I would retest. Do you have another one?


----------



## sdeitrick1

Hello everyone, I'm finally back after my miscarriage Sept. I got married on Oct. 22nd and decided I'm ready again! MrsMM24 can you please add me for Nov. 15th?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Welcome back and GL!!!! :D


----------



## ArchangelLou

really hoping this is my month feeling very bloated and tired boobs are really very sore and heavy. also i have a lump in my left breast that comes and goes every cycle but only noticed it 4 months ago had it checked at the doctors and they said it was cycle related but this month it seems bigger dont know weather to go back and get it checked again or see if it dissapears after af has arrived (if af arrives ) does any one else experience these symptoms especially the breast lump quite worried about it this month 

congratulations to all who got their bfp and baby dust to all waiting to test


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I'm still stuck with a :bfn: and no AF here. I'll test again on Friday if :witch: hasn't arrived by then.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!!!
Congrats to all the BFPs!!!

Would it be possible to change my test date from the 10th to the 12th?? xxx


----------



## Wabblit

8 down. 182 BFPs to go!!!!!


----------



## anniedoodle

MrsMM24 said:


> Ok testers!!! We are into it now!! I have some seriously awesome hope for this month, how can you not with the loads of BFPs we have already begun to receive! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> :cake: Happy Birthday BABYGIRL 1 :cake:
> 
> :test: :test: *TODAY!!* ANNIEDOODLE, BABYDOODLES, BOGOS, BUCKLES, BUG222, CATLOVER, CLENNA91, DEBZIE, IMMY11, JENN155, JUSTKIA, MRSGRUFFALO, MRSMOO72, NATURENUT, PRETTYLADYY, and SPANNY2010
> !!!:test: :test:
> 
> :wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi SAITIFFEH, RUBIES5, HERETOHOPE, MICH31, BRADANDJANE, KEEDA, KEELA, TAMMYM1974, ALLIE2009, KIMBRE, and CCKARTING!! GL :dust:
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months BUG222, MAMIE, MAMMAHUFF12, MOMOFONE08, and COLLIE_CRAZY!! :happydance: :bfp:
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, No problem, I frequently make sure to repeat things so that everyone gets a chance to benefit from information as the thread tends to move rather fast quickly...:dust:
> 
> KISSES, You definitely have symptoms. Irritation was a big deal to me in early PG... FXD!:dust:
> 
> ALMOST, I know that it gets the best of us, but it is really too early to count yourself out Hun. The egg is still finding a place to implant. DEBZIE gave a picture of the travels about 20 pages back that shows accurately. Have to try to remember that those that get BFPs before 11DPO are in the minority. LP and cycle length play a huuuuge part in the timing of BFP and even then how the HSG levels present with your body do as well. Head up, faith! FXD!:dust:
> 
> SKWEEK, hope that your bloods show a very sticky BFP on Friday!! :dust:
> 
> BUTTERWORTH, definitely a good symptom, glad you're waiting to test Hun! BFNs really bring the body and system down... :dust:
> 
> RNTTC, gotta hate ALL TWWs!!! I feel you! Hope OV is soon! :dust:
> 
> DBZ, GOOD! So glad you were able to hold off buying, once you have them, you can't stop testing!! :dust:
> 
> SUNNIE and ALIBIZ, those temps are still well about the coverline Hun, you are still in this thing! :dust:
> 
> MRSFOXY, still early, you are not even late yet so don't get disocouraged. :dust:
> 
> BDAWN, waaaaay toooo early to test Hun! I say give it 3 more days! :dust:
> 
> ANNIEDOODLE, are your cycles short? because that would be one of only a few ways that could have been AF at CD25. Are you charting, tracking your cycles? We have all learned that your cycles are not always what they seemed.... GL :dust:
> 
> PINKVAL, test in a day or two... :dust:
> 
> OCEAN_PEARL, there are quite a few ladies testing on the 6th, check out our front page!!
> 
> YAY, bring ono OV ICKLE!!! :dust:
> 
> SCOOBY, I say test again when you get the opportunity! It does look like there is likely a line!!! :dust:
> 
> JENN155, I have changed your date Hun!! :dust:
> 
> _*SS 14DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Slightly losing hope, but STILL hopeful as no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. If I make it past today, my cycle is longer than last month. My LP however was 15days so I have one more day to beat that out. If I do, then I will test the next morning (Thursday.) Still not really much or anything that resembles past bfps, but not much resembling AF either. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Hello , ive done nothing this month as we were having a month off , then this happens , my cycle's are normally 30-32 days long , never had any as short as that before , i'm thinking its a wicked trick from mother nature , my cervix has been high since last tuesday and is still too high to reach , i'll keep testing until i use the last of my 20 ic's ha ha then back at it like rabbits next cycle , thanks for reply xx


----------



## CloverMouse

gettting itchy to test! But I'm not officially late until 11/6 so I'm waiting at least until my scheduled 3rd!


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Congrats on all the BFP's :happydance: This tww wait is killing me, I've been trying to keep myself distracted and not obsess but its not easy lol


ss: 8DPO - Sore bb's, cramp on left side, lower back pain


----------



## kissesandhugs

Well, I'm not sure but I've heard that if there was a temp drop that usually means AF is on her way. which, I'm sure is true. I'm getting really cramp-y & irritated & very emotional!!! All three are very common signs of AF. if it's not AF then hopefully it's a sign of a sticky bean but I'm thinking it just isn't :( But I'm not letting it get to me!! This cycle I'll be doing temping from CD 1 allll the way through so hopefully I can pinpoint O easier.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Pinkval said:


> Congrats to everyone with a BFP!
> 
> Thanks for the advice on posting pics collie-crazy!
> 
> Hopefully this works, although i'm pretty sure it's a faulty test. Keeping fingers crossed as AF not due till 5th.

Oh wow, can't say I've ever seen anything like that LOL! How many dpo are you? Did u take any other tests? FXD it's a sticky bean!! :dust:


----------



## JessRmom

Hello Ladies, may I join? To start, we just got off BCP this last month. LMP 10/16 and a 16 day LP. So ov on the 28th and hoping to test at 10 dpo on the 7th. I have Endo. And have been on bcp for 5 months to help with pain and bleeding. I started the ov week with a bad cold, and a cruise vacation, so it may not be the month because of those two factors. I have been having a little nausea, but I'm unsureif it is due to the cruise, gas, bloating and some lower abdominal pain. Which I get with the endo anyway. TMI* CP now low soft and closed with creamy white cm. That's all I have for symptoms. We are trying for our second. The first, we conceived using a few natural bc methods and I didn't know I ovulated earlier than most so, he was an oops, but the greatest non-planned oops of our lives. DH and I just celebrated our 5 year anniversary and our son is 1 1/2. 4dpo right now! :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats to the Halloween :bfp: ladies!!

10 & 11dpo: Backache, more cramping, sore boobs, bad left side headache last night.


----------



## Pinkval

kissesandhugs said:


> Pinkval said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone with a BFP!
> 
> Thanks for the advice on posting pics collie-crazy!
> 
> Hopefully this works, although i'm pretty sure it's a faulty test. Keeping fingers crossed as AF not due till 5th.
> 
> Oh wow, can't say I've ever seen anything like that LOL! How many dpo are you? Did u take any other tests? FXD it's a sticky bean!! :dust:Click to expand...

I'm currently 9dpo. Took another test and it was a clear BFN. 

Think I'm prob out for this month, even tho I still have a strong metallic taste but getting usual AF symptoms and had no IB :-(


----------



## almosthere

Thanks MRSMM you are the best! Positivity only from now on!


----------



## RAFwife

So pleased for the BFPs ladies!! FXd there's a lot more of those :)
I am itching to test now, tomorrow is my estimated 14dpo and so confused!! Have had severe AF cramps on and off since 1st thing Saturday morning, been totally convinced AF has arrived soooo many times. Ridiculously tired too, but just thinking it's too good to be true!
Has anyone experienced cramping for days, thinking AF MUST have arrived, but been pregnant?!


----------



## JessRmom

RAFwife said:


> So pleased for the BFPs ladies!! FXd there's a lot more of those :)
> I am itching to test now, tomorrow is my estimated 14dpo and so confused!! Have had severe AF cramps on and off since 1st thing Saturday morning, been totally convinced AF has arrived soooo many times. Ridiculously tired too, but just thinking it's too good to be true!
> Has anyone experienced cramping for days, thinking AF MUST have arrived, but been pregnant?!


Wow! 14dpo! I would have broken down by now! FX to you!


----------



## JessRmom

JessRmom said:


> RAFwife said:
> 
> 
> So pleased for the BFPs ladies!! FXd there's a lot more of those :)
> I am itching to test now, tomorrow is my estimated 14dpo and so confused!! Have had severe AF cramps on and off since 1st thing Saturday morning, been totally convinced AF has arrived soooo many times. Ridiculously tired too, but just thinking it's too good to be true!
> Has anyone experienced cramping for days, thinking AF MUST have arrived, but been pregnant?!
> 
> 
> Wow! 14dpo! I would have broken down by now! FX to you!Click to expand...

and, yes, I had cramping like AF with DS, then found out I was pregnant! :) they continues throughout the pregnancy, which is normal! :)


----------



## Gem09

Hi

Could you put me down to test on the 26th please.

Thanks xx


----------



## krissie1234uk

No real symptoms today, tired and grumpy but thats about normal for me!

Feeling very down and confused though, we've just found out that OH will likely be made redundant on Monday. I don't know what to do really. We need his wage, I work part time for min wage so we can't survive without his salary. If I don't get my BFP, we will probably have to put TTC on hold. I'm devastated, I've waited ages to get to this point.

I don't know whether to hope for my BFP, or hope it's not happened this month. :cry:


----------



## RAFwife

JessRmom said:


> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFwife said:
> 
> 
> So pleased for the BFPs ladies!! FXd there's a lot more of those :)
> I am itching to test now, tomorrow is my estimated 14dpo and so confused!! Have had severe AF cramps on and off since 1st thing Saturday morning, been totally convinced AF has arrived soooo many times. Ridiculously tired too, but just thinking it's too good to be true!
> Has anyone experienced cramping for days, thinking AF MUST have arrived, but been pregnant?!
> 
> 
> Wow! 14dpo! I would have broken down by now! FX to you!Click to expand...
> 
> and, yes, I had cramping like AF with DS, then found out I was pregnant! :) they continues throughout the pregnancy, which is normal! :)Click to expand...

Thanks, reallyreally want to test now! Although getting horrific cramps atm so going to try and wait until the 5th when I'm due to test if AF hasn't shown!


----------



## scoobydrlp

So I tested again at 3 today...I still think I see a faint line. I'm obsessed!! Should I use a frer, or would it be a waste this soon?
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi RAFwife, I don't remember getting cramps but with both my pregnancies i have felt like af is gonna come any second and been constantly checking - but she never showed!! You def have more self control than me, i would be POAS right now!! Good luck xxx


----------



## DBZ34

Pinkval said:


> I'm currently 9dpo. Took another test and it was a clear BFN.
> 
> Think I'm prob out for this month, even tho I still have a strong metallic taste but getting usual AF symptoms and had no IB :-(


You're definitely not out. You're just testing early. 10 DPO is the "normal" amount of time it takes the egg to make it down the tubes and find a good place to implant. That's why there's so many women who have BFNs on 10DPO and BFPs on 11. Sure some women get their BFPs earlier than that, but every woman's body is different. I've heard 12+ DPO is the best time to test, but I know the temptation of POAS, so I don't blame you for starting early. If I had tests in the house, I would have tested days ago. :) 

Good luck! A metallic taste is a great symptom, especially if it's not what normally happens around AF. And not all women get IB, so I wouldn't go by just that. :dust: I hope you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## ArchangelLou

scoobydrlp said:


> So I tested again at 3 today...I still think I see a faint line. I'm obsessed!! Should I use a frer, or would it be a waste this soon?

i see a line x


----------



## JessRmom

ArchangelLou said:


> scoobydrlp said:
> 
> 
> So I tested again at 3 today...I still think I see a faint line. I'm obsessed!! Should I use a frer, or would it be a waste this soon?
> 
> i see a line xClick to expand...

if it's within the 10min window, it's a line! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Well ladies, I tested this afternoon but I really don't trust these test. Both were tested with the same urine one is positive and the other was negative but ended up developing a pink evap line. I'm only 8dpo but still gives me a little hope. I really am not looking too hard into it because I feel like I may have ovulated on my blocked Right tube side. But here's a test to google at. 



I'm still a little hopeful though!


----------



## Rubies5

Congratulations to all the BFPs!:happydance: yay!

My AF was due on the 4th... I tested this morning with a digital and...:bfp:
:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wow congrats rubies!!!!


----------



## Catlover28

krissie1234uk said:


> No real symptoms today, tired and grumpy but thats about normal for me!
> 
> Feeling very down and confused though, we've just found out that OH will likely be made redundant on Monday. I don't know what to do really. We need his wage, I work part time for min wage so we can't survive without his salary. If I don't get my BFP, we will probably have to put TTC on hold. I'm devastated, I've waited ages to get to this point.
> 
> I don't know whether to hope for my BFP, or hope it's not happened this month. :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that hun, when will you find out for sure? :hugs:

I tested this morning and :bfn:......i think i'm out, but no signs of the witch yet so if no sign by the morning i'll take another test :thumbup:

The good news is that my CP seems to be high, oh and i've been cheerful so far this week which is so un-like me before af :haha: look at me clutching at straws :laugh2:

Also congrats to everyone with bfp's so far! hopefully we'll all be joining you soon :flower: 

xx


----------



## ArchangelLou

IwannaBFP said:


> Wow congrats rubies!!!!

congratulations
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

UPDATES:

:wave: ROMPY, DOOPERSGURL, SDEITRICK1, JESSRMOM, and GEM09!!! This is sure to be your lucky month as well! :dust:

ICKLE, I know, that is partly why I remain hopeful, because of my temps.... 

ARCHANGE, symptoms sound very promising! :dust:

BELLS, not knowing your DPO is rough to tell , but if you are 9DPO, it is waaay too early to test! Have you charted before? It would be worth it to try it for clarification and verification of OV... GL :dust:

GL KMBABY! :dust:

IWANNA, so very sorry that you feel like AF is coming through, I hope it is just a feeling and she doesn't show! :dust:

PINKVAL, I've never heard of a half line before... I wouldn't say you're out, it is just oo early to tell, no :af: is still chasing!!! :dust:

SDEITRICK, so happy to see you again, CONGRATS on your wedding and :hugs: so sorry again for your loss! THIS month will prove as a continuation to your happiness from Oct 22nd! :dust:

MRSGRUFFALO, BFN... no worries, see you Friday when lines will appear darkly:dust:

BRASSY, I've changed your date Hun! :dust:

PINKOR, Heeey Hun!!! Those symptoms are sounds GREAT!!! :dust:

KRISSIE, FXD for OHs job situation and for a BFP! :dust:

SCOOBY, that's a line Hun!! I am sure they will begin to get darker! :dust:

ANGEL, looking like the development of a BFP.... it is still a little early to show good. :dust:


----------



## JessRmom

it's nice to have my 2ww waiting with you ladies! 4dpo and going crazy!!! I want to buy enough hpts to last until AF is due! Hah! I do not have any in the house and am not planning on buying any until the 6th so I can test on the 7th!


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, AF still hasn't arrived and waiting for hubby to cone home before I test, need to pee like mad but going to hold it! 
Going crazy... 
Congratulations to the girls that got there bfp's xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Rubies5 said:


> Congratulations to all the BFPs!:happydance: yay!
> 
> My AF was due on the 4th... I tested this morning with a digital and...:bfp:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!

:happydance:Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Bells n Bump said:


> I think it would be worth while me getting some Ic's because it costs me a fortune to get my poas fix, haha!!
> 
> Xxx

Definitely! I got those 50 for £10ish. Much better than the expensive ones. They're dip tests too, so if you test and aren't sure about the result, you can test again right away lol! I do have a Boots digi saved up for when I get a line so that I can see the word pregnant :)


----------



## JustKia

Well :bfn: on my FRER :cry: but no AF so this is now my longest cycle so far this year.
That said if Fertility Friend is right and I didn't Ov until CD26 then I'm only 9dpo right now so possibly just too early - but that faint pos from a couple days ago is annoying.

I keep having odd burps, waves of mild nausea, mild twinges/cramps and my boobs have gone up at least a full cupsize - they're heavy, full and tender.

I'm gonna hold off any more testing until Friday (Nov 4) if still no :af:


----------



## AliBiz

More BFP's....Congrats ladies :)

AFM...12 dpo, have had a headache all day, heartburn, and TMI alert constipated, CM has a yellow tinge to it, and the past 2 nights I've had waves of nausea when I lie down to sleep....I know I know, all these things can be explained away, but my LP is 13 days and tomorrow is day 13, so FX'd :winkwink:


----------



## LauraAB

This is the first month I've been on Chlomid and also using a fertility monitor. I'm 3 days AOD (is that the right acronym?) and feeling a little bloated and sore. Hoping to test soon and keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## ickle pand

It's DPO (Days Post Ovulation) :)


----------



## akilgore2012

Congrats on all the BFP's so far!! Exciting!!

I'm 12DPO today and feeling so sick that I could cry. The lower back pain isn't helping either but I'm trying not to look so much into it this time.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## JessRmom

LauraAB said:


> This is the first month I've been on Chlomid and also using a fertility monitor. I'm 3 days AOD (is that the right acronym?) and feeling a little bloated and sore. Hoping to test soon and keeping my fingers crossed!

We are due for testing around the same time! I'm 4 dpo and am going a little crazy. It's our first month trying for our second. Keep posting your symptoms so I can compare! :)


----------



## collie_crazy

Scooby I see a line on that test too hun!! Time to crack out the FRER or Digi hunny!! :happydance:


----------



## scoobydrlp

collie_crazy said:


> Scooby I see a line on that test too hun!! Time to crack out the FRER or Digi hunny!! :happydance:


I'm going to do a FRER tonight before bed! I'm not sure how dark the line will have to be for me to really fully believe it...we've been trying for so long!


----------



## Sunnie1984

MrsMM Your chart looks fabulous! FXD for you, I really feel like this is your month. 

I'm in limbo. 14DPO tomorrow but as I'm on CD52 tomorrow, I have no idea how long my LP will be. 

I feel pretty fine actually, some heartburn and constipation but pretty good feeling. 

I had AF style cramps Sunday night but nothing now. I'm just worried there is something wrong with me and that I'm just never going to get a period or BFP (Stupid I know). 

13DPO: Sticky/Creamy CM with a yellow/brown tinge; heartburn; but not a lot else.


----------



## Nix

Congrats to all with BFP  Cant believe there's so many already but its awesome xxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

MrsMM - I don't see my name on the first page, unless I'm overlooking it? I can't remember what day I originally set as my test date since my cycles have been so crazy, but could you put me down for the 7th? Thanks!


----------



## Mamie

Rubies5 said:


> Congratulations to all the BFPs!:happydance: yay!
> 
> My AF was due on the 4th... I tested this morning with a digital and...:bfp:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!

Congratulations Rubies :D :D


----------



## akilgore2012

Rubies5 said:


> Congratulations to all the BFPs!:happydance: yay!
> 
> My AF was due on the 4th... I tested this morning with a digital and...:bfp:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!

Wow!! Congrats!! That's excellent!! H&H 9 mos!


----------



## bdawn8403

jenn155 said:


> Hey Scoobydrip I see a second line. I tweaked it but can't tell if there is pink cause the picture is to far away.

I am not seeing a line :shrug:


----------



## SIEGAL

I think I'll put myself down for the 27th although I doubt I'll make it that long. Last month was torture bc I had a 33 day cycle expecting a 27 day one. I guess I'm irregular :(


----------



## almosthere

Congrats rubie!

afm, I tested today and a clear BFN, but hoping for a BFP tomorrow! Maybe I am one of the late woman who gets a BFP after AF is due!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi again MrsM! So I've not been part of a testing thread since around June this year as I got fed up with all the BFN's! But thought I'd join your thread as I'm so excited for my 1st Clomid cycle! Testing 17/11/11 so AGES to go yet! 2 DPO here. It's gonna be a LONG wait! :coffee: Good luck to everyone :dust: x


----------



## ashleyann

I'm in!! I'll be testing on the 10th! :) Can't wait for all the good news!!


----------



## saitiffeh

Today is O day for me, hurray! BD'ed the 29th and 30th, got interrupted by the door last night (grrr) and at it again tonight. Yay ^^ :happydance:


----------



## bdawn8403

So I was looking online to see how far I'd be if I was pg. I came across babymed and got some interesting stats.

It says implantation would be today (about 9dpo). As of now I haven't had any IB. How would it be able to tell me that? Is it going by my cycle length, like the longer the length the longer it takes to implant? 

I don't think I am but this was interesting, it'd be nice if it was right. I don't feel any symptoms. The increased sex drive has seem to gone away today. Nipple isn't staying hard all the time either. I have noticed for a couple of days when I get off work in the morning I have a slight dull headache but I figured that was because I was out in the cold air for an hour and a half, same with the irritated throat and stuffy nose.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Wow...I think this is really it!! FRER from 7:30pm.
 



Attached Files:







pos.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 60


----------



## mommyof5

scoobydrlp said:


> Wow...I think this is really it!! FRER from 7:30pm.

Thats a line!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I think it is too scooby!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thanks so much!! It feels a little surreal right now...I hope it's darker tomorrow!


----------



## akilgore2012

Even my blind eyes can see that scooby!! Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Bug222

that a line Scooby!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## collie_crazy

Told you a FRER would work Scooby!!! Digi in the morning? :happydance:


----------



## scoobydrlp

collie_crazy said:


> Told you a FRER would work Scooby!!! Digi in the morning? :happydance:


I have to be at work at 7am, but I will definitely stop by the store on the way home. I'm sooooo freaking out right now!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congratulations scooby, that is definately a bfp!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!! Xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

scoobydrlp said:


> Wow...I think this is really it!! FRER from 7:30pm.

That is for sure a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooo hooooooo :dance: i am sooooo happy for you sweetie!!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

:happydance: yayy scooby!

Afm: im out :cry: the biotch got me a week early!!...ill still be testing in nov so ill update with my new day..


----------



## almosthere

congrats scooby!


----------



## JessRmom

scoobydrlp said:


> Wow...I think this is really it!! FRER from 7:30pm.

that is a line! A real one! Pink, with color! Not grey/white-ish! Congrats! Praying for a happy 9!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

AF got me yesterday so i'll be pushing my test date to the end of the month. I'm not sure of the new test date yet. Lots of dust to those still waiting!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!!!!!


----------



## Babykiser

congrats to all the ladies that have gotten a :bfp:

sending loads of :dust: :dust: to those still waiting!!!!!! :dust: :dust:

just wanted to update the list...i got my :bfp:

hopefully there are many more :bfp: to add!!!! good luck ladies :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats babykiser!


----------



## KamIAm

I tested at 10 dpo and got a BFN... AF is due this Friday, Nov 4th... So more testing to come!!! :winkwink:

FX'd for all you lovely ladies!!!

Congrats to all you new mommies!!! XOXO


----------



## Babykiser

scoobydrlp said:


> Congrats babykiser!

thanks scooby!!! congrats to u as well hun :baby:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Babykiser said:


> congrats to all the ladies that have gotten a :bfp:
> 
> sending loads of :dust: :dust: to those still waiting!!!!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> just wanted to update the list...i got my :bfp:
> 
> hopefully there are many more :bfp: to add!!!! good luck ladies :)

:happydance:congrats:happydance:


----------



## Jsmom5

I will be testing on Nov 24th. Please put me down for that date. Thanks so much! Baby dust to all


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone, 

I caved in again today at 9dpo and poas again and i got a really faint line, I'm tryin so hard not to get too excited yet after my early miscarriage last month so I'm gonna give it a week or so before i call it a bfp!! 

Congratulations to everyone who got their bfp already x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats to the :bfp:'s! :dance:.

I got my testing date wrong, its 12th November x


----------



## CarliCareBear

hope everyone's testing is going well! i definitely need to be in this thread!

i've been having lots of symptoms this month. one out of many of those symptoms is I AM FOUR DAYS LATE!! :af::af: the last test i took was on the 30th and it was bfn. i am restocking tomorrow and will test as soon as i get a chance. i could be wrong but i really think i'm pregnant. 

here's hoping for my :bfp:! :happydance:


----------



## AliBiz

Congrats Scooby and Babykiser!!!! :happydance:


AFM...13dpo, :witch: is due tomorrow, so I'm watching for my usual symptoms today, so far there aren't any but its very early....FXd


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats to all the BFP's! What a good start to the month :)


----------



## Sunnie1984

Scoobydrip that is most definitely a line! Congrats to you and to Babykiser and Fiona23 - how amazing to have so many BFP's before the month's barely started! 

Well I'm 14DPO as of about 7 hours ago. My temp has risen a little this morning, so a bit more positive than yesterday. Although it was BFN at 12DPO, although I wonder if FF has gotten my ov date wrong and I am actually 12DPO today and therefore AF due on Friday. So I'm going to test on Saturday if I can hold out that long! 

I keep forcing myself to pee, getting rid of FMU then I don't bother testing as I convince myself that if its not FMU then it's not going to work! :wink wink:

I'll do my symptom spotting later, I never get any symptoms in the morning except for a stuffy nose. 


xx


----------



## paula181

:hi: could you put me down as the 28th please?

:dust::dust::dust: to all you ladies

Xx


----------



## Buckles

Im out.... But get another go in November, can you pls put me down for 29 nov x


----------



## Citrus

I got a positive today but not quite sure of it b/c it could be my trigger shot. I'm 8dpiui (10 days past trigger) and I will probably test and feel confident with the results 12-14 days past trigger which will be in two more days (11/3-11/5). Please put me down for the 4th of November testing. Baby dust to all. Fingers crossed for lots more BFPs. :)


----------



## ickle pand

Citrus, I know a lot of women test out their trigger so that they know when they get a BFP that it's a real one, might be something to consider.


----------



## goodvibes2

:happydance:yay i got my cross hairs today :) im 3dpo :happydance:


----------



## Djana83

I'm around 4-5 dpo today, so keeping my FX, AF is due around 13-14 November, hopefully it won't come at all!!!


----------



## Spanny2010

I tested yesterday BFN 
Think I'm out cramping a lot this morning :-( ...!


----------



## Kantele

Congratulations to our :bfp: ladies!!

BUG222, MRSRB, MSP_TEEN, COLLIE_CRAZY, MUMMYJOHNSON, MAMMAHUFF12, MAMIE, MOMOFONE08, Rubies5, Scooby, Babykiser :happydance: :happydance:


And a big HI :wave: to 
CCKARTING, KEELA, LALAR and RNTTC_2001

you are testing on the same day as me :happydance:
GOOD LUCK, let's make 24th of November the baby day when everyone get's BFP!!! 

Baby Dust to everyone else as well :dust:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Hi jessrmom welcome!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I'm out. :witch: has just turned up.

:cry:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations scooby, rubies and babykiser!!!!

12 dpo ss: sore bbs, crampy, backache, had an increase in cm during the day yesterday that has gone back to just being wet down there again. Still no brown spotting yet.

Getting my frer's today and testing tomorrow morning!


----------



## smallbluestar

Please can you add me? I'll be testing on 13th Nov. Thank you xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Getting really impatient now 9dpo...loads of symptoms...just want to test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

MrsGruffalo said:


> I'm out. :witch: has just turned up.
> 
> :cry:

Aww MrsGruff :hugs:, i think she left you and is on her way to me now!
xxx


----------



## butterworth

congrats to the new bfp on the list and sorry for the ladies that got af

I'm about 8-9dpo ss: well bb's are still huge and getting a little sore, lower back pain, bloated and very crampy and last night it was kinda painful but i still hava another 7 days before af is to show so could be af symptoms or something better.


----------



## almosthere

AF is due tomorrow, a BFN today, trying to hold on to that little hope that's left!


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats to all the BFP!! :happydance: It's very encouraging to see them!!

So, I tested this morning (only 9dpo) I know it was too early but I couldn't resist. BFN. :cry:

I know I know... too early!! But i'm feeling down this month. I turned to my DH last night and asked him "What if I'm not pregnant again this month?" His response "Then you will be next month". Love him!!

Trying to stay positive!
Have a great day ladies and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## mammawannabe

Big Huge Congrats to all the BFP's!!! :happydance:

Sorry Ladies that got AF:shrug: fx for next month. 

I'm either waiting to O or in TWW..not sure as my opk's never turned positive. (and i can't temp to check)


----------



## happybeany

Still in the other TWW ahhh it's so frustrating waiting to ov! We've BD'd for the last 5 nights now :)


----------



## LalaR

Kantele said:


> Congratulations to our :bfp: ladies!!
> 
> BUG222, MRSRB, MSP_TEEN, COLLIE_CRAZY, MUMMYJOHNSON, MAMMAHUFF12, MAMIE, MOMOFONE08, Rubies5, Scooby, Babykiser :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> And a big HI :wave: to
> CCKARTING, KEELA, LALAR and RNTTC_2001
> 
> you are testing on the same day as me :happydance:
> GOOD LUCK, let's make 24th of November the baby day when everyone get's BFP!!!
> 
> Baby Dust to everyone else as well :dust:

Hi kantelle - I really hope that 24th November is the day for us all. Fxd
:dust::dust:


----------



## JessRmom

bluberrymufin said:


> Hi jessrmom welcome!

thanks! I seriously just read that verse! :)


----------



## JessRmom

I woke up this morning to pretty bad cramps. AF not due for a almost two weeks (long LP) I think it's my endo coming back.. :( no other symptoms.


----------



## JessRmom

JessRmom said:


> I woke up this morning to pretty bad cramps. AF not due for a almost two weeks (long LP) I think it's my endo coming back.. :( no other symptoms.

I'm 5dpo now


----------



## cckarting

hi! Kantele i have my fx for all of us!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: :test: *TODAY!!* AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CALISTA20, CANADIANMAPLE, HERETOHOPE, JENNABEE, MSFOXYMAX, NAVYWAG, and SWEEK35!!!:test: :test:

:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, ANNIEDOODLE, BABYDOODLES, BOGOS, CATLOVER, CLENNA91, DEBZIE, IMMY11, JUSTKIA, MRSMOO72, NATURENUT, PRETTYLADYY, and SPANNY2010
!!!:coffee: :paper:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi: SCOOBYDRLP, SIEGAL, MRSPTTC, ASHLEYANN, JSMOM5, CARLICAREBEAR, PAUAL181, CITRUS, DJANA83, and SMALLBLUESTAR!! GL :dust: 

:bfp: :bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months RUBIES5, BABYKISER and SCOOBYDRLP!! :happydance: :bfp:

JUSTKIA, I think that it is just too early to test, especially, not being certain about OV... :dust:

ALIBIZ, stay calm Hun, that chart is looking good. :dust;

AKILGORE, :hugs: hope you feel better soon, no fun being sick. :dust:

SUNNIE, thanks! I am waiting a couple more days to test, give it some time, I am late tomorrow.... :dust:

SCOOBY, you originially didn't know the date to test when you joined the thread, but I am putting you on the 7th and a BFP too! :winkwink:

ALMOSTHERE, very impressed with you today, as you are sounding so very positive, that is going to take you right into a BFP! :dust:

MRSPTTC, good luck with the clomid, I see it work wonders for alot of ladies! :dust:

YAY! for OV SAITIFFEH! Get to the :sex:

BDAAWN, if I am not mistaken, it is using data that you input, and that only works if you have been temping and documenting your data.... GL :dust:

FIONA, I will hold off till you're ready to put that BFP down, but I think it will be soon! :dust:

CITRUS, I hope it is not the shot Hun, looking forward to an update soon :dust:

YAY! for crosshairs GOODVIBES2! :dust:

GL tomorrow BLUBERYRY! :dust:

BUTTERFLY22, your DH is AWESOME!!! He is also very RIGHT!!! :dust:

CATLOVER28 and SPANNY2010, BFN can mean that it is still early, no :af:=still chasing! Don't get disocouraged. :dust:

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Holy Crap!!! 11 :bfp:'s already?!?! its only the 2nd!


----------



## calista20

Tested today at 11dpo and BFN :( Temps still high but feeling out.


----------



## KamIAm

Wow!! Congrats Ladies!!! Lots of BFP's!! :happydance::happydance:

Well, sounds contagious in here so I wanna join LOL! :happydance: I am 12 dpo, tested BFN this morning but still holding out a lil hope until the :witch: arrives, she's suppose to be here Friday, Nov 4... We'll see.....

FX'd for you ALL!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lil Lady Bird

My period isn't due until Friday, but I couldn't resist the poas urge any longer! Took a clearblue digital test this morning and got a BFP! I don't want to get too excited yet on the off chance of a chemical pregnancy, but YAY!


----------



## ArchangelLou

congratulations little lady bird xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cckarting

congrats lil lady! i have a ? for everyone is it normal for your tempos to be completely differt from the past month? mine is complete opposite of what it was last month..... :s


----------



## kissesandhugs

Lil Lady Bird said:


> My period isn't due until Friday, but I couldn't resist the poas urge any longer! Took a clearblue digital test this morning and got a BFP! I don't want to get too excited yet on the off chance of a chemical pregnancy, but YAY!

:happydance:Congrats:happydance:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi MrsMM, 

Just a wee update from me.......still no idea when i will be testing. Since we last spoke I have taken SI days 3-7 and been re-referred to the fertiliy clinic. So we'll see what happens, i'm on cd7 today and i'm hoping that my cycle goes back to kinda normal at 31-32 with a 13 day lp. 

So i'll keep ya posted......just wish I knew so I could time visits with oh and keep us in with a chance! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Anyway :dust: to everyone testing and OMG wow to the ones already with a :bfp:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just threw up...hoping that's a good sign as I really don't want to be ill haha


----------



## ickle pand

cckarting - yes your temps can be very different before ovulation, it's more the pattern you are looking for than the specific numbers. Good luck!


----------



## 143Mom

Update...still no AF but got a BFN yesterday :( No idea what is going on and getting disappointed :cry: . I thought for sure that this was going to be it for me and DH but looks like we are on to another week of waiting.


----------



## IwannaBFP

MrsMM your chart looks awesome!!!! Temps are still nice and high. 

AFM I'm out. :cry: I don't have had full flow yet but its just like last cycle light flow when I use the bathroom 4 days before the full flow will arrive and my temps have fallen. So I guess I am on to Dec thread because we will not be able to conceive for this next egg chase due around the 18th. Hubby comes home on the 19th. 

Congrats to all the :bfp:s wishing you a H&H 9 months. and :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Blahh, being on CD1 is a very depressing feeling. Just to know I have to go through it all from beginning to end, BUT it's totally worth it & in a way I'm kind of excited to start another cycle & hopefully do it right this time around-temping & all!!

So, on that note-Anyone use pre-seed or vitamins or anything of that sort to help with conceiving & what do you think of it? Thanks!!! 

:dust: to all waiting!
:happydance: to all BFP'S!
:hugs: to all of the AF victims!


----------



## mommyof5

kissesandhugs said:


> Blahh, being on CD1 is a very depressing feeling. Just to know I have to go through it all from beginning to end, BUT it's totally worth it & in a way I'm kind of excited to start another cycle & hopefully do it right this time around-temping & all!!
> 
> So, on that note-Anyone use pre-seed or vitamins or anything of that sort to help with conceiving & what do you think of it? Thanks!!!
> 
> :dust: to all waiting!
> :happydance: to all BFP'S!
> :hugs: to all of the AF victims!

I take a prenatal and folic acid, and we use pre-seed (I love that lube)!!!


----------



## ArchangelLou

today i am very tired and feeling nauseus but these could both be because i was up all night with my son with a stomach bug. my stomach is bloated and i cant stop going to the toilet tmi hopefully fingers crossed cant wait to test on the 8th if i can wait that long


----------



## almosthere

DH hates the preseed and wants to use reg lube which is killing our spermies! It makes me sad, but suppose we need to compromise...


----------



## cckarting

thanks, but i look at everyone else's charts and there's a clear patters, mine has no pattern to it at all!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

almosthere said:


> DH hates the preseed and wants to use reg lube which is killing our spermies! It makes me sad, but suppose we need to compromise...

You could put the preseed in the normal lube bottle :rofl:


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Lil Lady Bird and Babykiser!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

I agree with KMbaby, or get conception plus and put it in the lube bottle he likes! Lmao!


----------



## ruthyh

cycle 2 after an early loss. will be testing on the 10th :af:


----------



## Spanny2010

Congrats to all the BFP ... Still waiting for af to come &#128546;&#128557;


----------



## Angel baby

cckarting said:


> thanks, but i look at everyone else's charts and there's a clear patters, mine has no pattern to it at all!

It's normal preovulatory. Check out my chart before ovulation. It's a little erratic.


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> DH hates the preseed and wants to use reg lube which is killing our spermies! It makes me sad, but suppose we need to compromise...

I've also heard of Conceive Plus, I'm not sure if that might be something you guys would wanna try out? I haven't researched much on that though!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Kissesandhugs! i just voted on ur baby names. I have a Kaden and the boy version of Gabriella. and I love love love Olivia. That is one of my names I have picked out too. Oh and Cadence was if my Kaden was a girl. :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

IwannaBFP said:


> Kissesandhugs! i just voted on ur baby names. I have a Kaden and the boy version of Gabriella. and I love love love Olivia. That is one of my names I have picked out too.

Thank you!!! :flower: I'm definitely leaning towards Olivia or Layla!!


----------



## Babykiser

Congrats on your bfp lil lady bird!!!! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

CALISTA, hang in there hun, it may be just a little early... :dust:

KAMIAM, FXD for bfp news! :dust:

LIL LADY BIRD :bfp: CONGRATS! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!

CCKARTING, I am not sure which charts you are seeing but look at mine as well. VERY erratic in beginning as it must go through different stages after AF. As well, the temps are different period month to month, especially with the change of seasons and the body adapting to outdoor climates. GL :dust:

OORWEE, thanks for the update! I hope you get close to timing with OHs visits!

KMBABY, wow, hope you feel better, but that it is a good sign! FXD! :dust:

IWANNA, sooo sorry that AF seems to be sneaking a peek in.... I hope for you to have a BFP soon!

KISSES, keeping temping now that you have the hang of this, you will be a pro and it will pay off... :dust:

ALMOST, I like those ideas.... switch it out...., it's worth a try. You are still compromising.... :haha:

Welcome to the BFP Party RUTHYH!!! :dust:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats to all the BFPs!! This thread seems very positive!

I can't wait to poas! Sunday couldn't come sooner but I'll only be 10dpo!

Xx


----------



## IwannaBFP

Ocean Pearl I love your profile pic. Super cute. :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

IwannaBFP said:


> Ocean Pearl I love your profile pic. Super cute. :)

:) thank you! I thought it represented the things I love most - doing my hair and drinking tea!
:flower:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Congrats to the bfp's :happydance:

afm: still no idea what's goning on with my :wacko: body?!
Felt like the witch was gonna show all day and.......nothing?!?!
Tested just in case but bfn!!
Back to waiting i guess
xxx


----------



## mommyof5

What does AFM stand for?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Good luck mrsmoo!


----------



## IwannaBFP

mommyof5 said:


> What does AFM stand for?

As For Me. :D


----------



## kissesandhugs

mommyof5 said:


> What does AFM stand for?

As For Me :)

Lol^^^ WSS (what she said)


----------



## mommyof5

IwannaBFP said:


> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> What does AFM stand for?
> 
> As For Me. :DClick to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Angel baby

Well I was happymy temp spiked but kinda thinking it was due to not sleeping well. I tested this morning with BFN.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Butterfly22 said:


> Congrats to all the BFP!! :happydance: It's very encouraging to see them!!
> 
> So, I tested this morning (only 9dpo) I know it was too early but I couldn't resist. BFN. :cry:
> 
> I know I know... too early!! But i'm feeling down this month. I turned to my DH last night and asked him "What if I'm not pregnant again this month?" His response "Then you will be next month". Love him!!
> 
> Trying to stay positive!
> Have a great day ladies and :dust: to everyone!

I did the same thing this morning (9dpo) :blush: and got a bfn too....There's still hope for us :thumbup: . And your husband is awesome to be so supportive. :dust: for you that this will be your month!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

No luck this time, AF showed herself this morning.. :nope:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

OPK from just now... close? or positive?
 



Attached Files:







11111.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kissesandhugs

Antsynewlywed said:


> OPK from just now... close? or positive?

I would say positive, it might get darker tonight so try then!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof5

Antsynewlywed said:


> OPK from just now... close? or positive?

I would say getting close.


----------



## JenniferAnn

Antsynewlywed said:


> OPK from just now... close? or positive?

i would say close


----------



## legs333

The witch got me early this morning at 3dpo (only CD21) :cry:

DH & I think it's my body getting back to normal after our mc last month.

Count me surprised, sad and confused but also ready to move on to the next cycle!

Sending lots of sticky baby dust to those on to the next cycle! :dust:

FX to those still waiting to test!! Hope you all get your bfp!!! 

And congrats to those that are now expecting!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## NewlyMrs

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's!!! This is getting so exciting! :happydance:

I tested today and got a :bfn: but I am only 10dpo so I will try again tomorrow as I have a TON of IC's :blush:


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out! :witch: showed her face bright and early this morning. And I had been so hopeful. Oh well, I figured our chances were low since I went out of town right before ov. But on the bright side, I think my hormones have finally balanced themselves out after getting off the pill, since I didn't have nearly as many symptoms as I usually do this month. And since my cycle was so short, I get another shot at a November BFP! 

MrsMM, please put me down for Nov 29 for testing. :) Hopefully I'll make it to testing this time.


----------



## immy11

Sorry dbz34 I hope next month is it for you,...

Last night I tested with a frer and an ic and both completly blank. Last night I was so tired I could not keep my eyes open and went to bed at like 8.00. I just woke up feeling sick so I decided to take my very last frer because I ran out of ic's...
Guess what?!!! 
:bfp: :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!! Well more like a little faint positive but yay!!!
I'm so happy, that little pink line is so pretty i'll try and upload a pic :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

yayayayayayay!!!! upload pic asap!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

immy11 said:


> Sorry dbz34 I hope next month is it for you,...
> 
> Last night I tested with a frer and an ic and both completly blank. Last night I was so tired I could not keep my eyes open and went to bed at like 8.00. I just woke up feeling sick so I decided to take my very last frer because I ran out of ic's...
> Guess what?!!!
> :bfp: :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!! Well more like a little faint positive but yay!!!
> I'm so happy, that little pink line is so pretty i'll try and upload a pic :)

Congratulations. So happy for you xx

Going to be testing tomorrow morning with FMU using a FRER so fingers crossed.

But well done, hopefully i'll see you on the other side shortly. xx


----------



## AliBiz

Congrats Immy


----------



## kissesandhugs

immy11 said:


> Sorry dbz34 I hope next month is it for you,...
> 
> Last night I tested with a frer and an ic and both completly blank. Last night I was so tired I could not keep my eyes open and went to bed at like 8.00. I just woke up feeling sick so I decided to take my very last frer because I ran out of ic's...
> Guess what?!!!
> :bfp: :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!! Well more like a little faint positive but yay!!!
> I'm so happy, that little pink line is so pretty i'll try and upload a pic :)

:happydance:Congrats:happydance:

Can't wait to see the pic!! I love seeing 2 pretty pink lines :haha:


----------



## C.armywife

Got my +opk yesterday. Will be testing on Nov16. Had an HSG last tuesday and right tube has was not spilling but left side is good. Had stabbing pains on the left last night. :thumbup: Really hoping I ov from my good side.


----------



## heretohope

MrsMM, still waiting to test :wacko: Not sure if AF is here or not.... Ill keep you updated. 

CONGRATS on ALL the BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AliBiz

13dpo today, AF due tomorrow, I've had no signs that she is coming yet, but about a half hour ago, I felt a massive wave of nausea and now I feel really really bleugh...I've been really constipated (TMI Sorry), and I'm not sure if what I'm feeling is down to that or the beginning of AF. I also feel really emotional... :(


----------



## Sunnie1984

Wow, my chart has shifted yet again! 

Now I have apparently Ov'd on CD42 rather than CD38 (I had thought I had Ov'd on CD40) so I am now 10DPO not 14DPO. 

So all the tests I've been doing are way too early! 

Although today I'm really tired and nauseous so I want to test tomorrow, but I'm trying to hold off until at least Saturday. 

sooo confusing! I feel like we keep on going backwards rather than forwards. 

Congrats on the rest of the BFPs! So made up for you all, this is an amazing start to the month! 

xx


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH!!! This thread is definately blooming!!! 
Congrats to all who got their BFP's!!! 

AFM - I'm defo out this month as AF well and truely got me today!!! So back to cd1 for me.


----------



## bdawn8403

MrsMM24 said:


> BDAAWN, if I am not mistaken, it is using data that you input, and that only works if you have been temping and documenting your data.... GL :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thats true but I only put in my LMP and my cycle length of 30 days, I don't need to temp to know that stuff. I just thought it was interesting that it put my conception date as the day I believe I ov'd and implantation as 11/1. Trying to grasp for hope of some kind.


----------



## Catlover28

bfn for me today with a frer so i think i'm out.....also feeling very af'y at the mo....if no sign of the witch i'll test again in the morning :thumbup:

Congrats to all the bfp's so far and :hugs: to those who have been visited by af xx


----------



## bdawn8403

Catlover28 said:


> bfn for me today with a frer so i think i'm out.....also feeling very af'y at the mo....if no sign of the witch i'll test again in the morning :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all the bfp's so far and :hugs: to those who have been visited by af xx

love the pic and the username!! :flower:


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> 13dpo today, AF due tomorrow, I've had no signs that she is coming yet, but about a half hour ago, I felt a massive wave of nausea and now I feel really really bleugh...I've been really constipated (TMI Sorry), and I'm not sure if what I'm feeling is down to that or the beginning of AF. I also feel really emotional... :(

I am litterally right there with you 13DPO and all. I cried my lower back hurt so bad from constipation (prune jucie was amazing) FXD for you that AF stays away and you get a BFP soon:hugs:


----------



## Catlover28

bdawn8403 said:


> Catlover28 said:
> 
> 
> bfn for me today with a frer so i think i'm out.....also feeling very af'y at the mo....if no sign of the witch i'll test again in the morning :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all the bfp's so far and :hugs: to those who have been visited by af xx
> 
> love the pic and the username!! :flower:Click to expand...

Ah thanks! i just changed the pic again which is similar to how i feel most days lol :haha:


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! This thread is definately blooming!!!
> Congrats to all who got their BFP's!!!
> 
> AFM - I'm defo out this month as AF well and truely got me today!!! So back to cd1 for me.

sorry to hear that Carla I was hoping for a bfp for you this cycle


----------



## RNTTC2011

:happydance: and congrats to all the new :bfp:'s! :hugs: to those back in the chase! :dust: to all of us!

AFM: Not much to report so I am mostly stalking the threads. Should ovulate next week some time so will probably be on here more when I'm in the real TWW! GL to everyone!


----------



## almosthere

kmbabycrazy said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> DH hates the preseed and wants to use reg lube which is killing our spermies! It makes me sad, but suppose we need to compromise...
> 
> You could put the preseed in the normal lube bottle :rofl:Click to expand...

hehehe omg i so should, maybe he will like it more b.c of the psychological trick...:haha:


----------



## almosthere

And no sign of AF today, due tomorrow, really crossing my fingers tightly!!!!!!


----------



## JustKia

I want melted cheese and carrot cake with cream cheese frosting (so cheese then I guess) although not on the same plate!!!
Boobs are less tender today and the crampiness has all but gone - still no :af: though.


----------



## mammawannabe

BIG FAT CONGRATS to lil lady bird and immy!!!:thumbup:

AFM ~ still no +opk so i'm guess i'm not ovulating this cycle...not sure if this is normal for me as on 3 months taking opks....last 2 cycles both + on cd15. :coffee: Still BDing, just every other day now, just in case. FX for everyone in TWW!

Kris


----------



## RNTTC2011

Don't give up mammawanna! Maybe you are just having a late cycle. The first month I started charting and doing OPK's, I didn't OV till CD21 and it has been on CD17 the last two months. Are you still checking your OPK's?


----------



## mammawannabe

RNTTC2011 said:


> Don't give up mammawanna! Maybe you are just having a late cycle. The first month I started charting and doing OPK's, I didn't OV till CD21 and it has been on CD17 the last two months. Are you still checking your OPK's?

yep...still checking opks...run out tommorow and not sure if i should buy anymore as this is my second box. Still bding too just in case...we shall see, hopes aren't high though. hmmpf thanks for your support...feel like i am going crazy not getting a + :dohh:


----------



## scoobydrlp

congrats immy!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I'm out. 2 days early. And bw was fine. So idk y I'm not getting pregnant. Doing hsg next week. :'(


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

This 2ww has been pretty good until today. I've been REALLY hopeful since we BD'd right on time but then today happened. I've had sore boobs and it looks like they're even a bit veiny at 7dpo. But what got me in tears was finding out that a close friend of mine THAT NEVER EVER WANTED KIDS... is expecting a little girl. Usually, it would bug me but I need to get a grip and stop being so overly emotional. The next week couldn't go fast enough.


----------



## JessRmom

new symptom cramping near ovaries (both like a pen pushing into each one.) it came on suddenly and now it's a dull almost gone ache. Not quite like my usual endo pain which is more of a general abdominal pain. 5dpo and maybe hopeful?!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Ok so I was gonna wait to test til the morning but the twinges and lack of spotting had me wondering so I tested on the night of 12 dpo and........ :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z358/plumpudding83/2011-11-02235619.jpg


----------



## Bug222

yay blueberrymuffin!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats!


----------



## bdawn8403

I have a question. If I am correct in my guessing would just be entering 11dpo today. AF is due Sunday. I checked my cp before I took a bath and it was very high, soft (had been a little harder until now) and wet. I took a bath, checked it again after and when doing so I accidentally hit the end with my nail, not very hard or anything, didn't hurt. When I pulled my finger out I had blood. I wiped it and its a light brown color. Is it too late for IB? On babymed when I put in my LMP and cycle length it said I'd have implantation on 11/1 so was wondering if it could still be IB at all or just a very early start to AF?

With AF I only spot the day of and it goes into a full flow within hours so it is a little abnormal for me. I took a hpt last night around 11:30 pm and a BFN. Also I have been very regular since my mc in July so wouldn't see why I'd have a shorter cycle this time around.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations lil lady bird and immy!


----------



## immy11

bluberrymufin said:


> Congratulations lil lady bird and immy!

Thanks! Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## AliBiz

Congrats Blueberry :)

AFM: 14dpo, AF was due this morning...no sign so far!! Gonna see how I go today and test in the morning if there is still no sign....DH is due back from overseas on Sunday, was going to wait til he gets back but not sure I can!!!! FX'd


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congrats Bluberrymuffin, that' fabulous news! 

AFM - I am out. AF got me this morning, at either 11DPO or 15DPO (FF not sure). At least I'm back to CD1 rather than CD52. Hoping for a bit more of a normal cycle this time. 

Ahh well, MrsMM can you add me to the end of November, It'll change but I'll let you know when I'm back in the TWW. 

xx


----------



## krissie1234uk

Congrats to all the BFP's and big :hugs: to all those who have got thier monthly visit.
I'm now 9dpo, no symtoms to mention but my temps just keep rising. Not sure what it means but my chart looks wonky now. I've already had 2 BFN, so I'm not too hopeful but I know it's still early.
No news on the job front for OH, so I'm just ignoring it for now. Don't want to stress too much until Monday, when we know for sure whats going on.


----------



## anniedoodle

Big congrats to all the ladies who got their bfp so far and good luck to all those still waiting to get theirs.
I tested again this morning and still bfn , so the bleeding last week must have been a very early period , wish they were all like that really no flow , no cramps and only 3 days long !!! lol
So im heading back to TTC but on the plus side i will be testing again at the end of the month. 

Good luck again and wishing all the :bfp: a happy and healthy 9 months 


:dust: xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Took a test this morning at 10dpo...BFN :cry:

But I'm going to wait until Monday and take another one...pretty sure i've got a chest infection too...hope a BFP can lift my spirits soon x


----------



## AliBiz

AliBiz said:


> Congrats Blueberry :)
> 
> AFM: 14dpo, AF was due this morning...no sign so far!! Gonna see how I go today and test in the morning if there is still no sign....DH is due back from overseas on Sunday, was going to wait til he gets back but not sure I can!!!! FX'd

Scratch that, by the time I got to work this morning I have spotting..tmi alert...its light brown and sticky :( ....Think I'm out


----------



## twickywabbit

Tested this morning, BFN :( I think I am out.


----------



## JustKia

Congrats to all the bfp's wishing y'all a H&H 9 months.
:hugs2: to all those that got :witch:

AFM: CD37 temp still rising - not sure if that's a good sign as my temps during in AF were high last time anyway :shrug: Although I do seem to have a W I think and I read on a pos on here that a W chart is looking good for being pg :shrug:
I'm 2 days past my longest cycle this year and 4 days past when I was expecting AF.

My LP always used to be 13 days, so if FFriend is right that I Ov'ed as late as CD26 and if I still have a 13 day LP then I guess technically AF would be due on CD39 - 2 days from now.

Implantation can take place as late as 10dpo I think that's right (between 6-10 days?) and then several days for the hcg to enter your system... So I'm still holding out hope for this cycle. I'm writing off the faint pos from days ago as a faulty test.

SS CD37:
Boobs - not sore any more - good/bad?
Nausea - still get mild waves of it every so often, but not as much as CD34
Heartburn - still here
Cramps - seem to have gone. I'll get the odd very mild twinge but that might be gas :blush:
Irritability - has lessened, something will still bug me but pretty much back to "normal"
Peeing - still peeing more than "normal" but not as much as CD34


----------



## Kantele

Congrats muffin, lil lady bird and immy!
Healthy 9 months for you!!! :happydance:



LalaR said:


> Hi kantelle - I really hope that 24th November is the day for us all. Fxd
> :dust::dust:




cckarting said:


> hi! Kantele i have my fx for all of us!

I am still waiting to OV!!!! I always think this wait is just as bad as 2ww! lol
I bought some pre-seed for us... I have never used it before but I have heard so many good things so doesn't hurt to try. I have also been taking pregnacare vits (with folic acid) for 3 months now (the whole time we have been TTC)... I wonder if there is anything more I can do lol ... maybe do a little baby dance? :happydance::haha:


----------



## bubumaci

Hello :wave: ... I just thought I'd pop in (after reading the October thread) and see how the ladies are doing in November ... 101 pages! :) :blush: I haven't read them all - got to page 10 and then skipped to here... so ....
:wave: to all the newcomers to MrsMM24 wonderful monthly thread .... :wave: to all the Sweeties from previous threads...

Big Congrats to the :bfp:s already there ... and :hugs: to anyone whose :witch: has already flown in ....
FXd for the rest of the month that we see many many :bfp: ... and here goes sprinkling some of my baby luck on you all :)
:dust:


----------



## Kantele

bubumaci said:


> Hello :wave: ... I just thought I'd pop in (after reading the October thread) and see how the ladies are doing in November ... 101 pages! :) :blush: I haven't read them all - got to page 10 and then skipped to here... so ....
> :wave: to all the newcomers to MrsMM24 wonderful monthly thread .... :wave: to all the Sweeties from previous threads...
> 
> Big Congrats to the :bfp:s already there ... and :hugs: to anyone whose :witch: has already flown in ....
> FXd for the rest of the month that we see many many :bfp: ... and here goes sprinkling some of my baby luck on you all :)
> :dust:

Shouldn't you be packing for your luxurious holiday missy? :winkwink:


----------



## bubumaci

Kantele said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Hello :wave: ... I just thought I'd pop in (after reading the October thread) and see how the ladies are doing in November ... 101 pages! :) :blush: I haven't read them all - got to page 10 and then skipped to here... so ....
> :wave: to all the newcomers to MrsMM24 wonderful monthly thread .... :wave: to all the Sweeties from previous threads...
> 
> Big Congrats to the :bfp:s already there ... and :hugs: to anyone whose :witch: has already flown in ....
> FXd for the rest of the month that we see many many :bfp: ... and here goes sprinkling some of my baby luck on you all :)
> :dust:
> 
> Shouldn't you be packing for your luxurious holiday missy? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hehe... no :wacko: - I am really bad like that, we fly Tuesday evening (21:50), so I won't be packing until Tuesday :) ... working up until Monday evening - so will be doing washing and ironing over the weekend and getting everything ready...

Now you've got me all excited again :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## coastgirl

saturday 26th November for me  xx


----------



## KamIAm

Update....

Well I am 13 dpo and when I first woke this morning I was planning on testing, but when then I noticed a small spot of pink in my panties and when I wiped there was pink, SOOO I am thinking it is my AF showing..... Sooo, looks like I"m out this month...

GOOD LUCK Ladies!!!!! Hope you all get your BFP soon!!!!


----------



## CloverMouse

:bfp::bfp:

I can't even believe it!!! Tested this morning and left it on the sink and started getting ready for work, I was so sure it was a neg... DH came up to me and said "so... you need to make an appt with Doc" I looked at him like he had two heads till it sunk in.....
:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JessRmom

CloverMouse said:


> :bfp::bfp:
> 
> I can't even believe it!!! Tested this morning and left it on the sink and started getting ready for work, I was so sure it was a neg... DH came up to me and said "so... you need to make an appt with Doc" I looked at him like he had two heads till it sunk in.....
> :happydance:

yay! Congrats! :)


----------



## JessRmom

congrats immy and blueberry! It gives me hope :)


----------



## JessRmom

today is 6 dpo, rbs in one spot, tmi* felt wet this morning with a little bit of cramps, thought AF had come really early, but did not. CP high soft/medium, lotion like cm. horrible leg cramps last night, felt like growing pains, and back pain. Temp 98.1 for the last 3 days. Usually at 97. I don't chart, just pay attention to it. I can explain all of this away with how I ate or sat or anything else. Not feeling so hopeful today.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Clover!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## paula181

Wow is this a very lucky thread :happydance:

Congratulations ladies :flower::dance:

xx


----------



## bubumaci

CloverMouse said:


> :bfp::bfp:
> 
> I can't even believe it!!! Tested this morning and left it on the sink and started getting ready for work, I was so sure it was a neg... DH came up to me and said "so... you need to make an appt with Doc" I looked at him like he had two heads till it sunk in.....
> :happydance:

Congratulations :) That's wonderful news (and kind of funny that DH knew first :D) :happydance::hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Nov. 28th for me! :thumbup:


----------



## CloverMouse

bubumaci said:


> CloverMouse said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp:
> 
> I can't even believe it!!! Tested this morning and left it on the sink and started getting ready for work, I was so sure it was a neg... DH came up to me and said "so... you need to make an appt with Doc" I looked at him like he had two heads till it sunk in.....
> :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations :) That's wonderful news (and kind of funny that DH knew first :D) :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

It is, I was so convinced it would be a negative... I guess no suprising him huh?


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy B-Day GEORDIEBOO's DH!!:cake:

:test: :test: *TODAY!!* BLUBERRYMUFIN, CARLICAREBEAR, LOVERMOUSE, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, KAMIAM, and LALALEN!!!:test: :test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, BOGOS, CATLOVER, CLENNA91, DEBZIE, JUSTKIA, MRSMOO72, NATURENUT, PRETTYLADYY, SPANNY2010, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CALISTA20, CANADIANMAPLE, HERETOHOPE, JENNABEE, MSFOXYMAX, NAVYWAG, and SWEEK35!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi: C.ARMYWIFE, COASTGIRL, and LIZLOVELUST!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp:ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months IMMY11, BLUBERRYMUFIN, and CLOVERMOUSE!! :happydance::bfp:


ALIBIZ, until it is flow, you can't be sure it it AF, hang in there Hun till AF is late :dust:

ALMOSTHERE, I still have FXD for you!!! :dust:

BDAWN, I personally don't trust a site to tell me when implantation is going to occur as the time the fertilized egg travels varies and LMP and LM can be different from cycle to cycle. If you read many threads, and sites, implantation is possible from 3DPO-12DPO. So with my thoughts, if it is 11DPO for you, it IS possible this is implantation Hun GL :dust:

FIONA, I hope lines are staying dark, I will be ready to update your status when you are :dust:

CITRUS, hope you have the trigger out and still have dark bfp lines, keep me posted:dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you PINKORBLUE, LEGS, DBZ, SKWEEK, MOMWANNABE81, SUNNIE1984, and ANNIEDOODLE!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

ANTSY, I would say that is pretty freakin close if not pos Hun :sex: :sex:

LEGS, definitely possible to be getting back regular after a MC! Can't wait for your upcomign bfp now! :dust:

NEWLY, yes Hun, that is early, hang on... :dust:

DBZ, so glad that you will get another go this month and a lovely Aug Baby, I got you on the 29th!:dust:

HERETOHOPE, no rush, I am nervous to test so I haven't. We will be here for you when you do, can't wait to hear bfp news from you! :dust:

SUNNIE and ANNIEDOODLE, I got you down for the 29th as you get a chance to rejoin us for Nov!! :dust:

MAMMAWANNA, t sounds like with all the BDg you got the bases covered for whichever OV day you have! :dust:

:hugs: MRS_DUTCH :hugs: it sounds like it is one of those days where that's what you need.

KRISSIE, 9DPO and 2BFNs, that is suuuper early.... FXD for OH and Monday's results! :dust:

BUBU!!! :wave: Hey Hun!! So good to be hearing from you. I hope this thread is booming by the time you return from that wonderful trip! SMH, not packed yet... couldn't be me, you know I am super planner, and I would be way to excited for your trip not to have been packed 3 days before I flew out! :haha: Can't wait for pics!

KAMIAM, wait to see if it is flow before counting yourself out Hun! FXD!:dust:

JESSR, sounds soooo promising, hope it is the start of a BFP! :dust:

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Petzy

CloverMouse said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CloverMouse said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp:
> 
> I can't even believe it!!! Tested this morning and left it on the sink and started getting ready for work, I was so sure it was a neg... DH came up to me and said "so... you need to make an appt with Doc" I looked at him like he had two heads till it sunk in.....
> :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations :) That's wonderful news (and kind of funny that DH knew first :D) :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It is, I was so convinced it would be a negative... I guess no suprising him huh?Click to expand...

Weeeeeeeeeeeee Clover!!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats to all the new BFP's! So tested with my 5th and last $ cheapy and got yet another BFN. HOWEVER, AF is due today and NADA!!! This makes me very, very happy and hopeful. I am now thinking if I get no AF by tonight or tomorrow that I may have miscalculated my OV date!!!! I am really crossing my tiny little fingers very very tightly for this week!! ahh still so excited the witch has not shown her FACE YET :)


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations to all the new BFP's! We're up to 7% already :)

MrsMM - I don't know how you're stoping yourself from testing - you have more will power than me!

AFM - I think I'm 1DPO but I'm waiting for my temps to confirm and then I'll decide on a test start date :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats blueberry and clover!!! Seeing all the BFPs gives me so much hope!

Xxx


----------



## anniedoodle

MrsMM , what can i say im being very greedy and having 2 2ww in 1 month lol, 
Going to OPK this cycle so will let you know when test date is but 29th sounds good to me .

P.s Your doing a such great job of this thread :D


----------



## kissesandhugs

Congrats to the new BFP's!!!:happydance:


----------



## ArchangelLou

congratulations to all that got their bfp and baby dust to all waiting to test xxxxx


----------



## ArchangelLou

congratulations to all who got their bfp and baby dust to all who are waiting to test xxxxxx


----------



## calista20

almosthere said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP's! So tested with my 5th and last $ cheapy and got yet another BFN. HOWEVER, AF is due today and NADA!!! This makes me very, very happy and hopeful. I am now thinking if I get no AF by tonight or tomorrow that I may have miscalculated my OV date!!!! I am really crossing my tiny little fingers very very tightly for this week!! ahh still so excited the witch has not shown her FACE YET :)

We're samesies except I have no clue when af is due because I o'd late this month. 5th $store test was BFN this morning at 12dpo. 
FX'd the witch stays away for both of us and we get a BFP soon!!

Congrats to all the BFP's!!! Off to a good start already this month!!


----------



## almosthere

calista20 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFP's! So tested with my 5th and last $ cheapy and got yet another BFN. HOWEVER, AF is due today and NADA!!! This makes me very, very happy and hopeful. I am now thinking if I get no AF by tonight or tomorrow that I may have miscalculated my OV date!!!! I am really crossing my tiny little fingers very very tightly for this week!! ahh still so excited the witch has not shown her FACE YET :)
> 
> We're samesies except I have no clue when af is due because I o'd late this month. 5th $store test was BFN this morning at 12dpo.
> FX'd the witch stays away for both of us and we get a BFP soon!!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's!!! Off to a good start already this month!!Click to expand...

My AF may actually be due tomorrow, I may or may not have miscalculated. I am just going to wait from here out and see what happens! Hope we both get our BFP's soon! And your family photo is absolutely beautiful! Are you hoping for a girl this time around?


----------



## ickle pand

Omg Calista - that's you in your avatar? I thought you'd just picked it because of the hunky guy! lol! Are you and your DH models?


----------



## calista20

Almostthere - Aww thank you :) Well it's dh's first so though I would like a girl, I'm just happy to give him one of his own! He's been so incredible with the boys and me and I'm so lucky to have him!

The waiting game is the worst. This is my second month ttc and the wait is torture. Patience is not a virtue I have. lol

Ickle pand - Yep that's us, two years ago and 15 pounds lighter for me. lol I'm a photographer and we've done some modeling in the past. He is pretty hunky, but I'm madly in love with him so I'm biased. lol


----------



## Lil Lady Bird

Thank you all for the congratulations! Got my OB interview on Tuesday! I can't wait!
Praying for those still waiting.
Lots of baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## butterworth

congrats on the new bfp and baby dust to the ones still waiting to test

AFM 9-10dpo ss: very crampy the last few days, today not as bad and still bloated. bbs are big but not as sore as they have been the last few cycles and tired but that could be due to weather change. that's it so far sending baby dust to all


----------



## mLan

Hi,

Please add me for 11/17. 
Thanks!


----------



## JessRmom

so I'm crazy. Broke down and poas today at 6 dpo!!! Bfn of course! I have never had breast soreness before. Not even with DS. Then came nausea until I ate something. Which I haven't had since DS, so I was hoping. Still a backache and dull cramps! Uhh. I can't believe I waisted a FRER!


----------



## IwannaBFP

MrsMM your chart does look awesome!!!! I read that if its up until 18DPO then you are most likely preggo!!!! I hope it stays up there!!!! FX for you.

Thanks for being so amazing with this thread. You really do a great job. =D> ( <---- supposed to be the smiley clapping)


----------



## 143Mom

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! :hugs: and FXD for all the Nivember testers!!!

AFM: 13DPO and still no AF with a BFN...thinking AF will be here bring and early tomorrow morning since my BBs a very sore and tender and feeling a little crampy! :cry:


----------



## sdeitrick1

Congratulations to all those that got their BFP!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Good luck and lots of baby dust for everyone else!!


----------



## kintenda

Ahh! This is our first month - am on CD 36 and no AF or BFP so far! My cycles have ranged from 30-35 days on general, a couple of years ago I skipped a couple of cycles but they seem to have settled down now. If nothing in a week will test again! Determined to hold out until then! I thought that I ovulated on CD17 but then got massive blobs of EWCM on CD20 and watery for quite a few days after that, so am thinking that I actually didn't ovulate until maybe as late as CD 24? I am no good at this stuff! At least I know for next month if we didn't catch the eggy this time!!


----------



## allybaby

This thread makes me so excited and yet gives me great anxiety lol. I want my BFP too!!! I'm 5 days away from when af is supposed to show up. I told myself I'm not testing this month until I'm late but all the bfp's are giving me the urge to poas:). Congrats to all the ladies with the Bfp's. Thanks so much for doing this thread yet again MrsMm. I truly love how everyone is rooting for each other


----------



## Spanny2010

Ok I'm out af just arrived now :-( 
I'm gutted &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats bluberry and clover!


----------



## Sunnie1984

MrsMM how have you not tested!!!! Your chart still looks fabulous!

Ickle Pand, I hope you are now in the TWW, FXD that this is your month. 

I'm going to stick around in this thread, I love seeing all the BFP's come in for all of you, it's going to be a fabulous month I can see already!

Congrats to the new BFP's, excellent news! 

Hopefully I'll get another go in November, as long as I don't get another 53 day cycle! 

xx


----------



## crazychick31

bluberrymufin said:


> Ok so I was gonna wait to test til the morning but the twinges and lack of spotting had me wondering so I tested on the night of 12 dpo and........ :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z358/plumpudding83/2011-11-02235619.jpg

Huge congrats hunni :hugs:

Would you mind if i asked you a question as I actually posted about this not 5 mins ago and youve kinda answered it above. 
Do you normally spot before your period arrives and was it absent this month? 
I always spot for at least 2 days before (never started later than cd27 and im now cd28) but so far this month nothing! Just wondered if that was a good sign really? xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

crazychick31 said:


> bluberrymufin said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I was gonna wait to test til the morning but the twinges and lack of spotting had me wondering so I tested on the night of 12 dpo and........ :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z358/plumpudding83/2011-11-02235619.jpg
> 
> Huge congrats hunni :hugs:
> 
> Would you mind if i asked you a question as I actually posted about this not 5 mins ago and youve kinda answered it above.
> Do you normally spot before your period arrives and was it absent this month?
> I always spot for at least 2 days before (never started later than cd27 and im now cd28) but so far this month nothing! Just wondered if that was a good sign really? xxClick to expand...

yes it was the biggest sign for me I ALWAYS spot 2 days before :af: and had absolutely none of that this month


----------



## happybeany

Ahhhh I don't understand my OPK's :( I've been using two different types alongside eachother as I wasn't sure what was best... I'm on cd14 today, on cd12 I had darker (not positive) OPK's but they've faded back to nothingness... this is my first time using them so I'm uber confused! Can someone have a look at my chart and see if it makes sense? :flower:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2


----------



## crazychick31

bluberrymufin said:


> crazychick31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluberrymufin said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I was gonna wait to test til the morning but the twinges and lack of spotting had me wondering so I tested on the night of 12 dpo and........ :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z358/plumpudding83/2011-11-02235619.jpg
> 
> Huge congrats hunni :hugs:
> 
> Would you mind if i asked you a question as I actually posted about this not 5 mins ago and youve kinda answered it above.
> Do you normally spot before your period arrives and was it absent this month?
> I always spot for at least 2 days before (never started later than cd27 and im now cd28) but so far this month nothing! Just wondered if that was a good sign really? xxClick to expand...
> 
> yes it was the biggest sign for me I ALWAYS spot 2 days before :af: and had absolutely none of that this monthClick to expand...

Thank you, youve just gave me a teeny tiny ray of hope x 

H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## Catlover28

Congrats to all the BFP's so far!! H&H 9 months to you all :happydance:

AFM still :bfn: this morning....no sign of AF but i have been late before so i'm not getting my hopes up as i'm still feeling AF'y......good luck to all those still waiting :thumbup:

xx


----------



## JessRmom

Lil Lady Bird said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations! Got my OB interview on Tuesday! I can't wait!
> Praying for those still waiting.
> Lots of baby dust!
> :dust:

congrats! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

CD7 today, ah the wait to O and then to test is agony!! :dohh:


----------



## Mamie

Congratulations to IMMY11, BLUBERRYMUFIN, and CLOVERMOUSE on your :bfp:

Thanks MrsMM for this thread. Also, I can't believe you've still managed to stop yourself from testing!!!!


----------



## 143Mom

I just started using fertility friend and see a section on my chart that says STAT with a count done from five to four and so on. What does this mean?


----------



## cckarting

i think it's the countdown to testing if i'm not mistaken.....


----------



## JessRmom

Mrs.MM,im so excited for you! No AF and chart looks different from last month! When are you testing?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Happybeany I would say you havennt ovulated yet. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Is it weird that my OPKs are starting to get darker and I'm only CD7 and don't normally O until CD17:shrug:


----------



## Razyfozy84

im out ladies but good luck to you all and huge congrats to all the :bfp:

xxx


----------



## kintenda

kintenda said:


> Ahh! This is our first month - am on CD 36 and no AF or BFP so far! My cycles have ranged from 30-35 days on general, a couple of years ago I skipped a couple of cycles but they seem to have settled down now. If nothing in a week will test again! Determined to hold out until then! I thought that I ovulated on CD17 but then got massive blobs of EWCM on CD20 and watery for quite a few days after that, so am thinking that I actually didn't ovulate until maybe as late as CD 24? I am no good at this stuff! At least I know for next month if we didn't catch the eggy this time!!

After posting earlier I checked my CM - have had lots of creamy and stretchy CM since the watery CM stopped, now it's still creamy but stretchy as well, however pink streaked so I think that AF is prob on the way! At least I know now for next month! I am going to temp next month as I think it would be good with my slightly off cycles. :)


----------



## cckarting

kintenda congrats on starting temping, it helped me wonders :) GL


----------



## raevanaa

Bfp! Bfp! I can't breathe!

I took an preg test around noon after having a beer with my hubby, I had to pee so bad! It was really diluted but I tested anyway and got a really faint 2nd line. I must have stared at that test for 30 mins trying to convince myself it was real. I tested again around 5pm and didn't check the test until I pulled up to work about 12 mins later. As soon as I sat down at my desk I pulled out the test and it was clearly a BFP. STILL CAN'T BREATHE! I wanna tell my mommy but she's not answering the phone....omggggg!


----------



## lilyV

Congrats, Rae!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Congrats!!!! Pic please!!!!


----------



## Naturenut

So I'm out - BFN and AF arrived yesterday. Disappointed, but I have a really good gut feeling about the next cycle. To conceive in November has always been my target. Here goes round three - could you sign me up for testing November 28 again please?


----------



## Hippiechick

Hiya- I'm back - I always disappear when AF comes and then reappear during the TWW! I'm due for AF on 12th! I know I definitely ovulated as I've had follicle tracking scans this month and all was looking good- but not much chance of a BFP as DB was ill when I did ov!! Slight chance but not pinning my hopes this month! xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations rae!!!!


----------



## msfoxymax

think i'm out this month but mega good luck to all the other testers x


----------



## bdawn8403

My freaking cats won't stay away from me!!! My male cat always wants to sit on me, the 2 of the females I have become all lovey dovey with me the last couple of days. I am so tired and can't sleep. I just want this cycle to end already.


----------



## almosthere

congrats rae!


----------



## NewlyMrs

Congrats to the bfp... Hopefully this is be an even more impressive month than the last :)


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Clovermouse and Rae!!!! H & H 9 months to you both!!:happydance:


----------



## holden_babez

Can i please be added to the testing date of 8th November...

I am due for AF that day and today at 10DPO (5 days till AF) I got a BFN..

Signs and symptoms point to very early pregnancy but not getting hopes up until i get that BFP.>

Thanks ladies
Skye (from Australia)


----------



## holden_babez

bdawn8403 said:


> My freaking cats won't stay away from me!!! My male cat always wants to sit on me, the 2 of the females I have become all lovey dovey with me the last couple of days. I am so tired and can't sleep. I just want this cycle to end already.

My female cat has been the same the past 3 days... sleeping in bed with me.. siting ON me.. she has not been like that sine pregnant with our DD .. who is now 2.5 yrs old.. 

Hmm maybe the females can sence it??:thumbup:


----------



## bdawn8403

holden_babez said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> My freaking cats won't stay away from me!!! My male cat always wants to sit on me, the 2 of the females I have become all lovey dovey with me the last couple of days. I am so tired and can't sleep. I just want this cycle to end already.
> 
> My female cat has been the same the past 3 days... sleeping in bed with me.. siting ON me.. she has not been like that sine pregnant with our DD .. who is now 2.5 yrs old..
> 
> Hmm maybe the females can sence it??:thumbup:Click to expand...

I know they say they do but it just happened within the past few days and they are getting annoying :haha:

I have never owned lap cats, I don't know why that is though but these two have been all over me, licking me and greeting me at the door trying to open it for me :wacko:


----------



## Jennifer.

I got 3 faint BFP's today!!


----------



## Mummyjohnson

Congrats Jennifer!! H&H 9 months x x


----------



## holden_babez

my cats are not lap cats either so I also find it weird.. but my female (as i said) was the same while pregnant with DD...

Congrats on ur BFP Jennifer.. H&H 9 months to u


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Jennifer!!!:happydance:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Rae and Jennifer!!


----------



## raevanaa

https://oi41.tinypic.com/2virvw6.jpg

It's so faint & the lighting sucks, but that's the 3rd one today


----------



## greats

Hi, ladies! Add me onto the 26th. This is fun!!! =)


----------



## JessRmom

Am I completely nuts if I'm excited it's almost midnight... Only because I'll be 7dpo and 3 days til I test? :) I did throw up today, which makes me excited, which also may make me a little more nuts...


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats Jen and Rae! H&H 9months! :hug:


----------



## bdawn8403

New symptom, have had a dull headache for about 3 days now. Its not a bothersome headache just always there. I swear yesterday I had a min of nausea from it but it was so quick of a feeling I am not counting it.


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone, 

Well after getting a very faint positive at 10dpo the past two days I have had definite bfp's, however a few hours ago I started bleeding (now at 12dpo). I had an early miscarriage last month at 4 weeks and I am terrified it is happening again. I'm not cramping as much as when it happened last month and the blood is brown rather than red so I'm still really hoping it's normal but I cant help but feel doubtful. Any advice on this would be great x


----------



## mommyof5

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well after getting a very faint positive at 10dpo the past two days I have had definite bfp's, however a few hours ago I started bleeding (now at 12dpo). I had an early miscarriage last month at 4 weeks and I am terrified it is happening again. I'm not cramping as much as when it happened last month and the blood is brown rather than red so I'm still really hoping it's normal but I cant help but feel doubtful. Any advice on this would be great x


Go to the ER, only way to know for sure.


----------



## CarliCareBear

5 days late and zero sign of :af: and lots pregnancy symptoms still but i tested yesterday and it's still :bfn:. :confused:

i'm thinking i'll test again on saturday...


----------



## paula181

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well after getting a very faint positive at 10dpo the past two days I have had definite bfp's, however a few hours ago I started bleeding (now at 12dpo). I had an early miscarriage last month at 4 weeks and I am terrified it is happening again. I'm not cramping as much as when it happened last month and the blood is brown rather than red so I'm still really hoping it's normal but I cant help but feel doubtful. Any advice on this would be great x

*I would go to the ER hun 

xx*


----------



## bdawn8403

Should you be able to see the white area where a second line would be on a BFN, if it were BFP? I have never gotten that before until this morning.


----------



## AliBiz

Congrats Jen and Rae!

I'm defintely out ladies, AF got me this morning, a day late but she's def here....GL to all you ladies still waiting, its over to the December thread for me.....


----------



## bubumaci

raevanaa said:


> Bfp! Bfp! I can't breathe!
> 
> I took an preg test around noon after having a beer with my hubby, I had to pee so bad! It was really diluted but I tested anyway and got a really faint 2nd line. I must have stared at that test for 30 mins trying to convince myself it was real. I tested again around 5pm and didn't check the test until I pulled up to work about 12 mins later. As soon as I sat down at my desk I pulled out the test and it was clearly a BFP. STILL CAN'T BREATHE! I wanna tell my mommy but she's not answering the phone....omggggg!

Ahhh... Congratulations Rae - so exciting and so happy for you :) :hugs::happydance::flower:



Jennifer. said:


> I got 3 faint BFP's today!!

Congratulations Jennifer!! Wonderful news :) H&H 9 months for you :flower::happydance::hugs:



fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well after getting a very faint positive at 10dpo the past two days I have had definite bfp's, however a few hours ago I started bleeding (now at 12dpo). I had an early miscarriage last month at 4 weeks and I am terrified it is happening again. I'm not cramping as much as when it happened last month and the blood is brown rather than red so I'm still really hoping it's normal but I cant help but feel doubtful. Any advice on this would be great x

Fiona first of all - congrats on the :bfp: ... and re your concern, I would go and get checked out. Fingers crossed that it is i just your body getting rid of some old blood!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kittylady

:happydance:Hey ladies can I hae my test date moved from the 20th to the 15th :) I ovulated earlier so I get to test earlier


----------



## almosthere

CarliCareBear said:


> 5 days late and zero sign of :af: and lots pregnancy symptoms still but i tested yesterday and it's still :bfn:. :confused:
> 
> i'm thinking i'll test again on saturday...


I had a 25DC last month, and this month I am already on a 27DC-still no AF, newly off BCP's for a couple months, so cycles could be wacky still, but perhaps I am a few days late, woohoo! So irritating with all the BFN's, but hopefully we will both get our BFP'S soon! FX!!!

Oh, and I will keep all updated, I am pretty sure I am not testing again until Sunday since I got a BFN yesterday...


----------



## calista20

Big huge temp dip for me this morning and I can feel af starting to rear her ugly head so I'm sure I'll start sometime today which I'm kinda glad for. At least I can start the countdown again. lol

Almostthere - Hope you get your bfp! Fingers crossed for you girly!


----------



## 143Mom

I am officially out the:witch: just got me this morning :cry: 

On to 12 months TTC just joined Fertility friend this cycle so maybe that will help?!

Congrats to the Nov. BFPs and Good luck to those still testing. Im looking forward to all the positive threads to keep me going! Lots of :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

I need advice

so I'm not due to O until CD17 and I'm only on CD8 and my OPK is already really dark, I don't think it's quite a positive yet but it's super dark so far! Is it weiurd to have a serge or to O early sometimes:shrug:

Edit: oh and no dip in chart yet either! and no temp rise!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/2-4.jpg

Sorry for the blurry photo, cell phone photo, DB is borrowing the camera for his car today :blush:


----------



## JustKia

Sorry hun but the OPK desn't look like it's as dark as the control at all yet.
Although a lot of your control lines look very faint too, maybe you've got some low quality tests unfortunately?

I've also seen that it's quite normal to have a bit of an up and down of the amount of LH in your system - you just have to wait out those actual positive tests.


----------



## lizlovelust

JustKia said:


> Sorry hun but the OPK desn't look like it's as dark as the control at all yet.
> Although a lot of your control lines look very faint too, maybe you've got some low quality tests unfortunately?
> 
> I've also seen that it's quite normal to have a bit of an up and down of the amount of LH in your system - you just have to wait out those actual positive tests.

Oh I know it's not a positive lol I mentioned that in the post..all the other OPKs in the photo do have lines too but are all dry and just not as dark, the last two cycles I had only very faint lines on OPKs at CD8 which is weird that it's so dark compared to those CD8's :wacko:

Could I be oing early:shrug:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> JustKia said:
> 
> 
> Sorry hun but the OPK desn't look like it's as dark as the control at all yet.
> Although a lot of your control lines look very faint too, maybe you've got some low quality tests unfortunately?
> 
> I've also seen that it's quite normal to have a bit of an up and down of the amount of LH in your system - you just have to wait out those actual positive tests.
> 
> Oh I know it's not a positive lol I mentioned that in the post..all the other OPKs in the photo do have lines too but are all dry and just not as dark, the last two cycles I had only very faint lines on OPKs at CD8 which is weird that it's so dark compared to those CD8's :wacko:
> 
> Could I be oing early:shrug:Click to expand...

I wouldn't question it much until the test line is as dark or darker as the control line, even a faint line is considered negative :thumbup: You got some time :dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

CloverMouse said:


> :bfp::bfp:
> 
> I can't even believe it!!! Tested this morning and left it on the sink and started getting ready for work, I was so sure it was a neg... DH came up to me and said "so... you need to make an appt with Doc" I looked at him like he had two heads till it sunk in.....
> :happydance:




raevanaa said:


> Bfp! Bfp! I can't breathe!
> 
> I took an preg test around noon after having a beer with my hubby, I had to pee so bad! It was really diluted but I tested anyway and got a really faint 2nd line. I must have stared at that test for 30 mins trying to convince myself it was real. I tested again around 5pm and didn't check the test until I pulled up to work about 12 mins later. As soon as I sat down at my desk I pulled out the test and it was clearly a BFP. STILL CAN'T BREATHE! I wanna tell my mommy but she's not answering the phone....omggggg!




Jennifer. said:


> I got 3 faint BFP's today!!

:happydance:Congrats to you all!!!!!:happydance:




bdawn8403 said:


> Should you be able to see the white area where a second line would be on a BFN, if it were BFP? I have never gotten that before until this morning.

Hun, That might be a evap line. I've heard that they are usually a second line with no color!!! :hugs: & :dust: 


AFM: CD 3 today grrr....I think this just might be more frustrating than the TWW!!!!!! :nope:

:dust: to all still waiting!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Liz :wave:

Sure - it is possible to ovulate earlier. I have had a couple of really wacky cycles - the follicle phase doesn't have to be (and often isn't) constant ... whereas the luteal phase is, so after ovulating, you should know exactly when to expect AF...

For example, after coming off the nuvaring last October, I had on average 29 day cycles. In March I started using the Ovulation tests from Clear Blue and most of the time got the smiley face around CD 15. In May, I bought the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and was really shocked, when more and more days passed and I didn't get a high or peak phase .. then all of a sudden, I got both high and peak on CD21 ... (go figure) cycle was suddenly 36 days long. Following month, I had a high on CD15 and peak on CD 16 ... 31 day cycle. Month after, highs from CD14, peak on CD19 (poor DH, after DTD every day, he wanted a day off --- because we had so many highs!) cycle was 34 days long ... roll on next cycle - lows all the way until a peak on CD19 ... cycle was 35 days long - so here you have Bubu, convinced that the average cycle is 34 days long, with ovulation around day 20 or so.... last cycle I was convinced that something was wrong with the monitor, as I had high fertility from CD9 onwards .... got my peak on CD13 (and was temping, so I saw that I had in fact ovulated) ... cycle was 28 days long!
And this month - got my peak this morning on CD12 ... so
Go figure - but as you can see, the luteal phase was fairly consistent 13-15 days, and the follicle phase has been playful.

So - yes, you could be oing earlier than in other cycles :hugs2: (and sorry about the mammoth detail to get to that conclusion for you :) )... hope it helps?


----------



## JessRmom

temp is 98.4 today! :) up .3 ;) I don't knowif that means anything or not, but hey, it's up!


----------



## Angel baby

Well fertility friend says I have a triphasic chart but my test are saying don't get your hopes up and gave me a BFN! LOL!


----------



## ickle pand

It's still early days angel. Good luck!


----------



## JenniferAnn

I think im out this month i tested today and got a BFN so the dumb :witch: should be here any hour or day :( :( ... on to next month!! but good luck and congrats congrats to all the BFP :)


----------



## ArchangelLou

congratulations to the ladies who got their BFP 
and baby dust to all those still waiting 

AFM i am 11dpo and had the weirdest thing this morning i usually sleep on my right side but i woke up this morning feeling dizzy and hot and the only position i was comfortable in was lay on my back. and also had the worst wave of nausea this morning..


----------



## NewlyMrs

I just got some really weird spotting on 12dpo?? What's that about?


----------



## Butterfly22

raevanaa said:


> Bfp! Bfp! I can't breathe!
> 
> I took an preg test around noon after having a beer with my hubby, I had to pee so bad! It was really diluted but I tested anyway and got a really faint 2nd line. I must have stared at that test for 30 mins trying to convince myself it was real. I tested again around 5pm and didn't check the test until I pulled up to work about 12 mins later. As soon as I sat down at my desk I pulled out the test and it was clearly a BFP. STILL CAN'T BREATHE! I wanna tell my mommy but she's not answering the phone....omggggg!

Congrats Rae!!


----------



## Butterfly22

bluberrymufin said:


> Ok so I was gonna wait to test til the morning but the twinges and lack of spotting had me wondering so I tested on the night of 12 dpo and........ :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z358/plumpudding83/2011-11-02235619.jpg

Congrats Bluberry!! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just tested at 8/9dpo :bfn: couldn't resist poas though!!


----------



## letia659

I tested today and got very faint lines on FRERs!! :) here is a pic!


https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0233.jpg


----------



## kissesandhugs

letia659 said:


> I tested today and got very faint lines on FRERs!! :) here is a pic!
> 
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0233.jpg

:happydance:Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Jennifer.

letia659 said:


> I tested today and got very faint lines on FRERs!! :) here is a pic!
> 
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0233.jpg

how many dpo are you?


----------



## Butterfly22

I think I am out this month. I started with my heavier spotting today, still not full on af but she is due tomorrow and this is usually how it is. bleh

If she shows tomorrow then that gives me an 11 day LP so at least I learned something this month with using OPKs. Is an 11 day LP long enough with the spotting I get before af?

I am trying to stay positive though! Hopefully she will stay away!!

:dust: to all you ladies!

Congrats to all the BFPs!! Have a H&H 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats! Definately a BFP!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: :test: *TODAY!!* ANNALAV, CITRUS, FERTILESOUL, IWANNABFP, JENN155, JENNIFER., JENNIFERAM, and PROMISE07!!!:test: :test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, BOGOS, CATLOVER, CLENNA91, DEBZIE, JUSTKIA, MRSMOO72, PRETTYLADYY, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CALISTA20, CANADIANMAPLE, HERETOHOPE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, KAMIAM, and LALALEN!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:MLAN, HIPPIECHICK, HOLDEN_BABEZ, and GREATS!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months RAEVANNAA, JENNIFER., FIONA23, and LETIA659!!! :happydance::bfp:


ICKLE, I tested Hun, no change, BFN... :sad1:

ALLYBABY and MAMIE, absolutely no problem! I love doing these threads and seeing all your BFPs!!

SUNNIE, Good Luck getting another try in November Hun! FXD! :dust:

HAPPYBEANY, Keep BDg, because this is a fertile time for you. It is likely CD12. But I would say that you are about 3-5 days out.... :dust:

IWANNA and JESSR, I tested this morning.... see below....

LIZ, not weird that OPKs are getting darker, this is your fertile window. It is definitely close by the pics, I would say next week. You can definitely count on that. :dust:

KINTENDA, glad you will be temping this cycle.... It will work wonders believe me... :dust:

CARLIBAREBEAR, me too!! BFNs and late, not as late as you however, maybe get in to see the doc? Blood test? GL FXD! :dust:

KITTYLADY, I have changed your date! :dust:

CITRUS, how are things going?:dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you SPANNY2010, RAZYFOZY, NATURENUT, MSFOXYMAX, ALIBIZ, BUTTERFLY22, and 143MOM!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

NATURENUT, I added you to the end of the month, 2nd November chance! :dust:

FIONA, I think that you should get a visit to the ER or doc, so you can just insure all is well. Many women began a small bleed at time AF would arrive, but all is well. GL :dust:

143MOM, charting and temping will definitely help Hun! :dust:

HERETOHOPE, checking on you testing?? :dust:

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## letia659

Jennifer. said:


> letia659 said:
> 
> 
> I tested today and got very faint lines on FRERs!! :) here is a pic!
> 
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0233.jpg
> 
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Im around 13dpo give or take a day I dont chart just go by O pains and cm so cant pin point exact day :)


----------



## JamerC77

Can I be added to the list? I have my blood beta test on November 14th!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MrsMM24

JAMERC77... You have just been added! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Jennifer.

letia659 said:


> Jennifer. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> letia659 said:
> 
> 
> I tested today and got very faint lines on FRERs!! :) here is a pic!
> 
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0233.jpg
> 
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im around 13dpo give or take a day I dont chart just go by O pains and cm so cant pin point exact day :)Click to expand...

I'm 13dpo as well!! your tests looked the same as mine basically. that's why i asked :happydance: congrats!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations letia!!!!


----------



## ArchangelLou

congratulations to all the ladies who got their bfp and lots of babydust to all those waiting to test xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## C.armywife

Wow! So many BFPs and its only 11/4.:flower: Congratulations everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

ocean_pearl said:


> Just tested at 8/9dpo :bfn: couldn't resist poas though!!

I'm also 8/9 dpo - I thought about poas today but I'm holding out until sunday atleast!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Just tested at 8/9dpo :bfn: couldn't resist poas though!!
> 
> I'm also 8/9 dpo - I thought about poas today but I'm holding out until sunday atleast!Click to expand...

You've got more willpower than me! Should've waited really! Good luck xx


----------



## raevanaa

Darker BFP, 13 DPO, taken at 6am this morning
https://i40.tinypic.com/abnvpx.jpg

And I got the confirmation from my doctor! :D


----------



## freddie

Wow congratulations to all the BFPs!! I wanna poas so badly but I know it's crazy to this early!! Hope some of your girls' luck rubs off on me :)


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'm 8dpo (I'm guessing based on ovulation 14 days after LMP). Since I came off BC in July I've had many more BD once AF has ended, I suppose that's what BC hormones can do to your sex drive..

This TWW is killing me, last month we were NTNP as we were getting married, but now as we are waiting for me to POAS time is dragging sooo much, and the PT were just cheapies from Tesco so I can't imagine an early BFP working so we're holding out for Wednesday 9th.

My boss this week announced she was 3 months pregnant :happydance: , what's funny is a few weeks back I gave her a "heads up" that we were trying as soon as we were married, so all the time she said she understood and that it will be exciting she was pregnant already herself!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Two people in one day on my facebook just announced that they are pregnant...and by ACCIDENT!! :( It really upsets me that someone who doesn't even try can get pregnant so easily. I'm very happy for them but it makes ME very sad. I'm overjoyed for the ones who actually try then succeed because they put their heart and soul and there's nothing more beautiful than that....Sorry just a mini-rant :(


----------



## Wabblit

Congrats to all the BFPs ladies!! and hugs for those who will have to wait just one more month until your BFP - but its on its way so positive thinking girls!!

Can you move me to 12th as I originally thought 15th but am now at 2dpo xx


----------



## heretohope

Im out this month. :growlmad::cry: 
Im in for next though:thumbup:
Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArchangelLou

raevanaa said:


> Darker BFP, 13 DPO, taken at 6am this morning
> https://i40.tinypic.com/abnvpx.jpg
> 
> And I got the confirmation from my doctor! :D

congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dwm

I've been testing since Wednesday, and got faint BFPs on frers at 8dpo and 9dpo. Still waiting for them to darken, but put my BFP down for the 3rd :-D


----------



## kissesandhugs

dwm said:


> I've been testing since Wednesday, and got faint BFPs on frers at 8dpo and 9dpo. Still waiting for them to darken, but put my BFP down for the 3rd :-D

:happydance:Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

heya ladies, not been on much trying to keep my mind occupied no sign of af so being hopeful this month!!
would be a wonderful surprise for hubby on our anniversary Monday if we got a bfp! :)
I am not really having and symptoms but being really tired.


----------



## mummyfin

Not due AF till monday but DH and I have been together 4 years tomorrow, tempted to test a day early, would be amazing timing! 

x o x o


----------



## likeaustralia

Well the husband and I are going away on a vacation (or on holiday as I've begun saying since I started using this site- haha) next week. I should also be ovulating next week, so fingers crossed this is our month! 

I probably won't be on much over the next few days, but just wanted to say I'm here with you ladies for November. I don't have a testing date set yet, but will once I get confirmed ov, hopefully within a week or so. Good luck to all the other ladies for this cycle!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations dwm!!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Well ladies it looks like we're at a 93% success rate right now ;) :dust:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow ladies, looks like November is a lucky month! Congrats to all the bfp's and fx'd for the rest of us!!


----------



## holden_babez

congratulations on all the BFP's
Wish I was joining you

Very deflated this morning...
POAS at 2am cause i needed to pee badly and BFN
POAS again at 630am when bub woke me and negetive again althou with this time I watched the urine pass across the screen and seen a wite line where the positive result would be... but now ive done the test it still says BFN and I cant even see a faint line...
Ill take piccies and post but have to do it from my phone lol

I am 11 DPO today and my cervix is low(ish) and soft but NO pressence of any blood
My nipples are still slightly pink in colour and sensitive (not as bad as 4 days ago) and my areola (sp?) are still brown in colour... got slight period cramping now as i sit here so FX its not the wicth...

Please help as i am upset i didnt get a BFP (like i did with our dd at 11DPO) and ALL my pregnancy signs I had have GOOOOOOONE and I dont feel pregnant anymore :'(

TIA SKye


----------



## holden_babez

okay ladies PLEASE tell me what u think

first 2 pictures are from 2am pee
last picture is from 630am pee (fmu) 

and I made sure I didnt have a drink (like i normally have done) when i woke at 2am so it wouldn't be any further concentrated...

I zoomed in on the last picture and thought to have seen a VERY faint positive line, but dont know if its my eyes playing games on me as I want this bad lol

please help Tweekers PLEASE lol

thanks ladies
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-05 02.15.09.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 43









2011-11-05 02.16.08.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 46









2011-11-05 07.11.04.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 63


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry holden. every preg is different, maybe you implanted late......fx for you to get your bfp really soon!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I could be mistaken but on the 3r d picture i swear i see something holden


----------



## Jennifer.

wow 20 bfps and its only the 4th!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

I def see 2 lines on third pic. Test again tomorrow xx


----------



## cckarting

i thought i could see something on the third too, but it's just to blurry to make out for sure. GL


----------



## freddie

I also think I can see a second line on the third one!


----------



## Spaggy37

I will be testing 11/11 :)


----------



## holden_babez

I thought i could also see something on the third photo whioch is my 630am FMU test...

but is it possible for a camera on my phone to show the second line but when I look at it with my own eyes I see NOTHING.. hmmm...

You ladies have given me a little bit of hope as I was feeling deflated and upset 

I have been symtom spoting too which i think is also letting me down as now I dont have as much as I had earlier on... 

Ill find the page and post it for u all too look at.. I had a small amount of browish muck on my knickers around 8DPO.. maybe even 7DPO and nothing since, so hopeing that was IB... who knows lol


My symptoms

O- 25th Oct (i think.. as i was only extra horny lol)

3&4DPO - Extremely sore lower abodmen and lower back
5DPO-Currently - Headaches all the time
7DPO - Boobs are getting bigger... Gone up a cup size already (yay lol)
8DPO - tiny amount of old dark brownish blood on kickers (sorry tmi)
8DPO - Nippies are soooooo sensitive... even the water from the shower hurts them.. Have to wear a bra to bed as my lightgown rubbing against them hurts... ouchies...
9DPO - OMG increased appetite
10DPO - Starting to get twitches every now and again but only on the right hand side of uterus... 
11DPO - Slight lower back ache when i woke up (still there but only notice it if I think about it) Tested and got a BFN but when looking at photo (attached on here a few posts up) it looks a faint positive...

I noticed I was still getting creamy whiteish CM (dont remember what DPO sorry) but I have never got EWCM anyways... but I have not "dried up" like I normally do after O

Due for AF in 3 days... got another 3 Pack of tests so FX i get a in the next few days (only 1 of them tests left now) 

skye


----------



## Wabblit

Its a bit difficult on my phone as the pics look a bit blurry but wonder if the last one I saw a tiny faint line perhaps?!!!


----------



## bdawn8403

kissesandhugs said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> Should you be able to see the white area where a second line would be on a BFN, if it were BFP? I have never gotten that before until this morning.
> 
> Hun, That might be a evap line. I've heard that they are usually a second line with no color!!! :hugs: & :dust:Click to expand...

Ohhhh.....I thought an evap was something completely different :haha: and its still an evap if its within the time frame?

Shows how much I know :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats to the :bfp:s ladies!! Wishing you a H&H 9 Months!

Holden_Babez - pic 3 looks like a very faint :bfp: to me!

Sorry to those that :witch: got...

x


----------



## Sunnie1984

Wow, I can hardly keep up with all the BFP's! 

Congratulations everyone! 

Holden - I can see a line on the third picture, test again tomorrow morning FXD it gets darker! 

MrsMM - I really hope AF is not coming for you, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your temps go back up and a BFP appears soon. Your temperatures don't actually look low, just a smidge lower than before. 

AFM - I am CD2 and today........ I took a pregnancy test :rofl:

I am truly ridiculous! I have felt nauseous and had a metallic taste in my mouth all day and despite yesterday's medium flow - because I had only a 1.5 day period (which is unusual on BCP and even more unusual without) I decided I had to be pregnant! IDIOT! 

Needless to say it was negative. 

In my defence I saw a friend tonight who is 13 WEEKS PREGNANT by ACCIDENT! Grrrrrr. i know it's only my first month trying, but FFS if it's that easy to get pregnant why don't I have huge dark lines on the HCG's :shrug:

xx


----------



## Keeda

Congratulations to all the BFP's hope you have a H&H 9mos.

Wish me luck.. :)

Also, I am planning on holding off on testing till 15 DPO, I know I might be more of an exception, but I just wanted to know if thats stupid.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Keeda said:


> Congratulations to all the BFP's hope you have a H&H 9mos.
> 
> Wish me luck.. :)
> 
> Also, I am planning on holding off on testing till 15 DPO, I know I might be more of an exception, but I just wanted to know if thats stupid.

Its not stupid. Its actually the way we should all probably do it.

BUT, I, like many others just can't resist even when I try really hard!

Good luck hunny!
:dust:


----------



## PepsiChic

go ahead and sign me up for nov 24th - also note that down as USA Thanksgiving!

last month was an oopsie, now we're NTNP, and maybe this month will be the month!


----------



## AmberDW

congrats everyone!


----------



## mrsfazz

Add me! AF is due 14th so testing if she doesnt turn up. Trying so hard not to symptom spot and just cruise through the 2ww. So far so go


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I am supposed to start AF on the 14th as well. I'm currently (according to my countdown) 4DPO. My CBFM peaked on day 14...but the wonderful ladies on the CBFM post think that I might not have ovulated....I'm kinda discouraged right now. Part of me wants to go and start my POASA but I'm trying to convince myself to just hold off until 10DPO at the very least. Anyone want to check out my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## JustKia

Still in limbo.

Symptoms have gone but still no AF end of CD38/start of CD39 (1.30am so technically CD39 but then there's a lot of today left LOL).
I had two freebie tests from duo fertility - yesterday the first one gave me a kind of "smudge" where the test line should be. I then went and used the second test only a couple hours later but of course my pee was super dilute and I should have waited until this morning :dohh:
Tests coming from Access tomorrow - after I'd ordered and paid I found that SME do more sensitive tests in greater quantity for less £££ = double :dohh:
I've got 2 FRER but I don't wanna "waste" them - I want a clear pos on an IC before breaking out the FRER again.
According to FFriend I'm 12dpo so I'm still hoping and not counting myself out just yet FX'ed.

Odd that symptoms have gone because I usually have tender boobs 2-3 days before AF and then they go back to normal when AF gets here. But boobs are back to normal and no AF. On the flip side when I was pg with Oliver my boobs were sooooooooooo tender from the get go... So really no idea what's going on right now.


----------



## rdy4number2

I will be testing november 30th. Might not get a positive even if I am pregnant though b/c that will just be cd 28 of my 33 day cycle....


----------



## twickywabbit

I tested and got a white line, and then it turned faint, then it went away. Probably an evap. :( No sign of af though. Due tomorrow.

12dpo- Been really hungry and really dizzy, like lightheaded.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Ladies I need ur advice :( today I should be happy but I'm kinda sad. Here's how it went today...its been raining all day and our family likes to go disneyland and enjoy this weather with some lattes. Knowing that caffeine isn't a good thing to have as soon as I got home I had to feed my poas addiction and got what looked like a bfp and went into a happy shock but it seemed like hubby wasn't excited. He started saying stuff like maybe this isn't a good idea cuz it might put a financial strain on us (nevermind that I created a budget to make sure we could do this) and that he didn't think it would happen (we've been trying since last july). I would think those concerns should be addressed before we try. Sigh. Is this normal behavior? Will he snap out of it?


----------



## JenniferAnn

sllydrkfsh said:


> Ladies I need ur advice :( today I should be happy but I'm kinda sad. Here's how it went today...its been raining all day and our family likes to go disneyland and enjoy this weather with some lattes. Knowing that caffeine isn't a good thing to have as soon as I got home I had to feed my poas addiction and got what looked like a bfp and went into a happy shock but it seemed like hubby wasn't excited. He started saying stuff like maybe this isn't a good idea cuz it might put a financial strain on us (nevermind that I created a budget to make sure we could do this) and that he didn't think it would happen (we've been trying since last july). I would think those concerns should be addressed before we try. Sigh. Is this normal behavior? Will he snap out of it?

Im sorry he is acting that way... maybe he is just scared and in shock? hopefully that is all it is. Cause if he didnt think it was a good idea then he wouldnt of been trying with you all this time and for him to say he didnt think it would happen, i just dont know.... sending you positive thoughts!!!!! and congrats on seeing a bfp :) hopefully he will come around and be just as happy as you :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

sllydrkfsh said:


> Ladies I need ur advice :( today I should be happy but I'm kinda sad. Here's how it went today...its been raining all day and our family likes to go disneyland and enjoy this weather with some lattes. Knowing that caffeine isn't a good thing to have as soon as I got home I had to feed my poas addiction and got what looked like a bfp and went into a happy shock but it seemed like hubby wasn't excited. He started saying stuff like maybe this isn't a good idea cuz it might put a financial strain on us (nevermind that I created a budget to make sure we could do this) and that he didn't think it would happen (we've been trying since last july). I would think those concerns should be addressed before we try. Sigh. Is this normal behavior? Will he snap out of it?

completely normal behaviour dont worry!

My husband is all for NTNP, and then when its the 2WW he suddenly seems to have a panic of "what if's" and "mayb we should wait till next month" "what if we cant afford it" "what will we do" etc and then hes ok again when AF arrives of course.

when i got my BFP with my current son he did the same thing then too, but as time went on he was fine and happy!

its just a shock reaction!


----------



## holden_babez

well ladies.. it got the better of me that last test 
you all said u could see a faint BFP line so i went down and brought another test..
different brand but said test as early as 5-7 days before expected period...
tested 10 min ago and got a BFN

Will test again in the morning with FMU and FX the line comes back and the test i just done was only cause my urine was too concentrated...

Thanks ladies.. feeling deflated again but will keep checking in on all your progress

Skye


----------



## lilyV

hang in there Holden/Skye *hugs*


----------



## holden_babez

Thank u LilyV... Ill hang in there with u and lets hope the witch stays away for both of us and we get that BFP soon...

Tomorrow would be nice lol


----------



## LauraMari17

I'm waiting to test until november17th!!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone.

Can I please join? I am 2 dpo today. I have an 11/12 day LP so am due for AF around the 15/16th of November.

sllydrkfsh- A big congratulations on your BFP. I am sure your DH is just a little overwhelmed with the reality of a bfp. Give him a day or 2 and I am sure he will be excited again. :hugs:

Skye- Good luck in the morning. Hope you get a BFP in the morning. :hugs:

:dust: to everyone here. Fingers crossed November is our month.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Thanks ladies you guys are awesome. I'm feeling much better now. It's our first so I guess we both have reason to be a little scared. :dust: to all you still waiting to test. I have faith it'll happen for you. FX'd

Oh and as for symptoms for all you symptom spotters =) I didn't have too many things out of the ordinary. I got cramps off and on that felt like AF cramps and the one thing that was really strange was that my bb's got sore but not like normal, if I barely touched them they would hurt and that was only in the last couple of days. And I got bfn's at 9 and 10 dpo, not even a hint of a line while squinting and looking under the light.


----------



## holden_babez

sllydrkfsh - when u say your boobs hurt do u mean "boobs" or "nipples"

My nipplies went red and extremely sore about 7 or 8DPO but are okay now and I am 11DPO


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations sllydrkfsh!!!!


----------



## discoclare

Can I join this thread? I am going to test either this afternoon or tomorrow morning with FMU. AF was due Nov 2nd.


----------



## JustKia

Well, massive temp drop this morning so I guess that means the :witch: is enroute.


----------



## holden_babez

GL Disco... 
Here's to a BFP for you :):)

remember to post pictures of BFP or BFN to compare :)


----------



## happybeany

Yaaaay! + opk finally! And I used ovulation microscope - full ferning yest and this morning! woohoo :happydance:


----------



## dinidani

had this before i had a m/c and i am wondering weather any of use have experienced very vivd dreams not just bad ones good ones its like last night i went to sleep and woke up in one of these dreamy things and someone told me to push as you do i looked down and with one simple push gave birth to a little boy( not that simple but ) but it was like a few minuits after that i was like in hospital and i asked my oH wether they made a mistake and it wasnt a boy he said cause it is and broke down donno why but the thing is the baby was naked and i didnt see for my self and then 2 seconds later i was walking round my town centre with my OH and our baby still naked and freaking out cos we have nothing for it 
any body experienced these trpes of dreams before x


----------



## Spanny2010

Will you put me bk down for the 24th 
I'm glad I joined this site every one is so supportive and positive to everyone 
Congrats on all the BFPs it great news


----------



## Canada8

Hey all, I have been stalking this thread for the last 2ww!

Just wanted to report that i got my bfp at 14dpo!!!

Only symptoms I had were swollen boobs and thirsty.....but that all disappeared at 10dpo....I thought i was out because i have no symptoms!! happy dance!!


----------



## krissie1234uk

I haven't read the latest posts, but I'll go back and do so after posting.

Tested this morning and BFN again, so I don't think this is our month. AF hasn't arrived yet and I have no signs she is coming either. I'll just wait and see. I'm 11dpo today, maybe I ovulated later than normal and this cycle will be longer...


----------



## Dazed125

Hi, been taking a little break to try to stop being so obsessed so no OPK or temp or anything this month. I'll be testing on the 16th but I think I ovulated two days after we last bd'd so chances are worse than usual this month.

Congrats to all the BFPs


----------



## Catlover28

Hi All, congrats to all the new bfps!

I tested again this morning and still bfn, still no sign of AF so it's still limbo land for me!

GL to all those still waiting :)

xx


----------



## mummyfin

dinidani said:


> had this before i had a m/c and i am wondering weather any of use have experienced very vivd dreams not just bad ones good ones its like last night i went to sleep and woke up in one of these dreamy things and someone told me to push as you do i looked down and with one simple push gave birth to a little boy( not that simple but ) but it was like a few minuits after that i was like in hospital and i asked my oH wether they made a mistake and it wasnt a boy he said cause it is and broke down donno why but the thing is the baby was naked and i didnt see for my self and then 2 seconds later i was walking round my town centre with my OH and our baby still naked and freaking out cos we have nothing for it
> any body experienced these trpes of dreams before x

Weirdly, yes! I don't usually remember my dreams but the first couple of months I was pregnant I had very random, bizarre dreams, and been getting them again the past two weeks. Could just be my brain playing tricks tho! Good luck!

x o x o


----------



## mummyfin

sllydrkfsh said:


> Ladies I need ur advice :( today I should be happy but I'm kinda sad. Here's how it went today...its been raining all day and our family likes to go disneyland and enjoy this weather with some lattes. Knowing that caffeine isn't a good thing to have as soon as I got home I had to feed my poas addiction and got what looked like a bfp and went into a happy shock but it seemed like hubby wasn't excited. He started saying stuff like maybe this isn't a good idea cuz it might put a financial strain on us (nevermind that I created a budget to make sure we could do this) and that he didn't think it would happen (we've been trying since last july). I would think those concerns should be addressed before we try. Sigh. Is this normal behavior? Will he snap out of it?

Men! Maybe have a long talk to get to the root of what his issues are with it, so you can then explain the solutions? at the end of the day though, even if he doesn't come round and stays in a mood, you'll have an amazing baby soon, and it's opinions will be far more pleasant and important! :hug:

Good luck!

x o x o


----------



## psychnut09

16th is my birthday but I don't test early so the 17th is my test date.... good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## dinidani

mummyfin said:


> dinidani said:
> 
> 
> had this before i had a m/c and i am wondering weather any of use have experienced very vivd dreams not just bad ones good ones its like last night i went to sleep and woke up in one of these dreamy things and someone told me to push as you do i looked down and with one simple push gave birth to a little boy( not that simple but ) but it was like a few minuits after that i was like in hospital and i asked my oH wether they made a mistake and it wasnt a boy he said cause it is and broke down donno why but the thing is the baby was naked and i didnt see for my self and then 2 seconds later i was walking round my town centre with my OH and our baby still naked and freaking out cos we have nothing for it
> any body experienced these trpes of dreams before x
> 
> Weirdly, yes! I don't usually remember my dreams but the first couple of months I was pregnant I had very random, bizarre dreams, and been getting them again the past two weeks. Could just be my brain playing tricks tho! Good luck!
> 
> x o x oClick to expand...

thank you so much just wanted to know who else is having them as ive been looking this up all morning as I have been having very vivid dreams which I just cant tell the difference till I wake up in my OH arms I do feel so sorry for him cos I just wake up and hold him very tight and deppending on what type of dream im having sometime I get realy emotional and he most probley thinks why you crying now hehe im supprised he aint told me to stop being stupid and grow up bless him but I culdnt link my sleep pattern to any thing till theese dreams started to appear every three to four times a night waking up gonna empty my bladder back to bed have anoughter one and so on but now im feeling like my nose is itchy and always sneezing and got sore through xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations canada!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies hows everyone feeling today? :)
Im feeling really good, no sign of af! so im happy enough, but am starting to go crazy cause I want to test!! aghh! lol


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will be testing Nov 20th!! Congrats to everyone with BFP's and good luck to everyone who is still in the tww!!


----------



## discoclare

I tested today (AF was due 2nd Nov) and it was BFN! I have to say I'm shocked, I was soooo certain it would be positive because I am never late. Confused as still no sign of AF. Anyway we are NTNP for number 2 at the mo so will just carry on and perhaps start trying properly after Chrimbo.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## xBooChanx

Hey, I'm new :happydance:

I'll be testing 16th November but will probably test sooner as I'm impatient!
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## heretohope

Im doing another round of IUI, so Ill be testing maybe 11/25. What a great thanksgiving gift if we get a BFP!!!!! :thumbup: Please re-add me!.. thanks!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

heretohope said:


> Im doing another round of IUI, so Ill be testing maybe 11/25. What a great thanksgiving gift if we get a BFP!!!!! :thumbup: Please re-add me!.. thanks!!!!!

That's exactly what I was hoping for, a turkey baby lol. I will be at my Mom's house in Texas and I never get to see her and I thought what a surprise that will be. I will be testing at her house so I hope I have some news to share with her!!


----------



## butterworth

congrats to all the bfp

10-11dpo ss: no cramps and no sore bb's anymore which is weird every symptom I had just stopped so not sure what is going on tested yesturday on a $ cheepie just for fun and of course bfn still to early af due in 4 more days


----------



## heretohope

Sunshine7125 said:


> heretohope said:
> 
> 
> Im doing another round of IUI, so Ill be testing maybe 11/25. What a great thanksgiving gift if we get a BFP!!!!! :thumbup: Please re-add me!.. thanks!!!!!
> 
> That's exactly what I was hoping for, a turkey baby lol. I will be at my Mom's house in Texas and I never get to see her and I thought what a surprise that will be. I will be testing at her house so I hope I have some news to share with her!!Click to expand...

 Oh that would be such a wonderful surprise for Mom!!! I think my Mom would fall over! Im going to wait until after the holiday to test I think. Its such an emotional process, so in case of another dissapointment, I think its safer to wait until Friday! Although, Id LOVE to get a positive on Thursday and share it with my family. I wish you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

heretohope said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heretohope said:
> 
> 
> Im doing another round of IUI, so Ill be testing maybe 11/25. What a great thanksgiving gift if we get a BFP!!!!! :thumbup: Please re-add me!.. thanks!!!!!
> 
> That's exactly what I was hoping for, a turkey baby lol. I will be at my Mom's house in Texas and I never get to see her and I thought what a surprise that will be. I will be testing at her house so I hope I have some news to share with her!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that would be such a wonderful surprise for Mom!!! I think my Mom would fall over! Im going to wait until after the holiday to test I think. Its such an emotional process, so in case of another dissapointment, I think its safer to wait until Friday! Although, Id LOVE to get a positive on Thursday and share it with my family. I wish you the best of luck!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! Good luck to you!! I hope we both get turkey babies!!!


----------



## JessRmom

sllydrkfsh said:


> Ladies I need ur advice :( today I should be happy but I'm kinda sad. Here's how it went today...its been raining all day and our family likes to go disneyland and enjoy this weather with some lattes. Knowing that caffeine isn't a good thing to have as soon as I got home I had to feed my poas addiction and got what looked like a bfp and went into a happy shock but it seemed like hubby wasn't excited. He started saying stuff like maybe this isn't a good idea cuz it might put a financial strain on us (nevermind that I created a budget to make sure we could do this) and that he didn't think it would happen (we've been trying since last july). I would think those concerns should be addressed before we try. Sigh. Is this normal behavior? Will he snap out of it?

this is normal. We werenot trying with DS two years ago. DH said he needed to take a walk. Came back and asked for a playschool little tikes basket ball hoop. They kind of go into a shock mode whether planning or not. He I'm sure is excited, but maybe is coming to the reality that this isn't just "in theory" talk anymore, but real life! Congrats on your BFP. It may take a while for his nerves to settle, then come back and settle again. Be patient and understanding and let him feel comfortable sharing his fears. Also, lots of date nights! ;) congrats!


----------



## IwannaBFP

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: :test: *TODAY!!* ANNALAV, CITRUS, FERTILESOUL, IWANNABFP, JENN155, JENNIFER., JENNIFERAM, and PROMISE07!!!:test: :test:
> 
> 
> :paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, BOGOS, CATLOVER, CLENNA91, DEBZIE, JUSTKIA, MRSMOO72, PRETTYLADYY, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CALISTA20, CANADIANMAPLE, HERETOHOPE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, KAMIAM, and LALALEN!!!:coffee: :paper:
> 
> 
> :wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:MLAN, HIPPIECHICK, HOLDEN_BABEZ, and GREATS!! GL :dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months RAEVANNAA, JENNIFER., FIONA23, and LETIA659!!! :happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> ICKLE, I tested Hun, no change, BFN... :sad1:
> 
> ALLYBABY and MAMIE, absolutely no problem! I love doing these threads and seeing all your BFPs!!
> 
> SUNNIE, Good Luck getting another try in November Hun! FXD! :dust:
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, Keep BDg, because this is a fertile time for you. It is likely CD12. But I would say that you are about 3-5 days out.... :dust:
> 
> IWANNA and JESSR, I tested this morning.... see below....
> 
> LIZ, not weird that OPKs are getting darker, this is your fertile window. It is definitely close by the pics, I would say next week. You can definitely count on that. :dust:
> 
> KINTENDA, glad you will be temping this cycle.... It will work wonders believe me... :dust:
> 
> CARLIBAREBEAR, me too!! BFNs and late, not as late as you however, maybe get in to see the doc? Blood test? GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> KITTYLADY, I have changed your date! :dust:
> 
> CITRUS, how are things going?:dust:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you SPANNY2010, RAZYFOZY, NATURENUT, MSFOXYMAX, ALIBIZ, BUTTERFLY22, and 143MOM!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!!
> 
> NATURENUT, I added you to the end of the month, 2nd November chance! :dust:
> 
> FIONA, I think that you should get a visit to the ER or doc, so you can just insure all is well. Many women began a small bleed at time AF would arrive, but all is well. GL :dust:
> 
> 143MOM, charting and temping will definitely help Hun! :dust:
> 
> HERETOHOPE, checking on you testing?? :dust:
> 
> _*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.
> 
> *AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Sooooo sorry sweetie!!!! :hugs: But like you always say your not out yet until she shows. FX for you. ASM I am out for sure. AF got me yesterday. :( Onto the next actually the next because hubby is gone. But I will be on Clomid this round. :D :dance:


----------



## JessRmom

for all of the BFPers and ladies who will become pregnant, have you thought of how to tell your family you are expecting? Are you waiting for a special occasion? Or just yell it from the rooftops? :):shrug:


----------



## MichelleW

Hi Ladies,

Back again, can you please add me for testing on the 21st November. 

Baby dust to us all xxxx


----------



## JustKia

JessRmom said:


> for all of the BFPers and ladies who will become pregnant, have you thought of how to tell your family you are expecting? Are you waiting for a special occasion? Or just yell it from the rooftops? :):shrug:

*If* we get that BFP before Christmas then we'll be sending close family "special" cards; ie we'll send my dad a "granddad" card and so on.


----------



## bdawn8403

JessRmom said:


> for all of the BFPers and ladies who will become pregnant, have you thought of how to tell your family you are expecting? Are you waiting for a special occasion? Or just yell it from the rooftops? :):shrug:

If I am this cycle I am waiting till Christmas, that way its a gift and I would be almost 12 weeks since I had a mc at 7 weeks in July, the same week we told them.


----------



## bdawn8403

AF due tomorrow, no sign as of yet. I even had my husband have rough sex with me this morning to try to make her show up if she's in there :haha: Nothing yet. Haven't took a hpt since Friday morning.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

holden_babez said:


> sllydrkfsh - when u say your boobs hurt do u mean "boobs" or "nipples"
> 
> My nipplies went red and extremely sore about 7 or 8DPO but are okay now and I am 11DPO

Actually both, it was really noticeable when I would change tops. I had the same thing earlier on probably around the same dpo you had where it was just my nipples and I didn't think anything of it and then after a couple days it didn't seem like they hurt as much and then all of sudden I noticed my boobs were hurting.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Canada8 said:


> Hey all, I have been stalking this thread for the last 2ww!
> 
> Just wanted to report that i got my bfp at 14dpo!!!
> 
> Only symptoms I had were swollen boobs and thirsty.....but that all disappeared at 10dpo....I thought i was out because i have no symptoms!! happy dance!!

YAY!! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## ruthyh

can someone add me for the 10th november. really nervous. my temp dropped a lot this morning. do u think this means i am out?


----------



## MrsMoo72

MrsMM - still don't know my situation?! Not sure when af would be due as it'sfirst one after mc but if all back to normal it should be today. Felt like she's been on her way since wed but still a no show. Only had odd spots and getting bfn's so pretty sure i'm out but the :witch: is just messing with me for a while first!
Sorry about your bfn :hugs:
xx


----------



## wendyk1

Hi Mrs. MM,
Can you add me for the 15th? Thanks!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Yeah I'm not telling my family for as long as I can get away with it they'd kill me lol I have 2 kids and 2 step kids so they're not gonna be thrilled to know I'm preggers again what's funny though is 2 months ago when I wsnt preg my dad asked me if I was he probably would've fallen off his chair if the anser had been yes


----------



## Sunshine7125

CloverMouse said:


> :bfp::bfp:
> 
> I can't even believe it!!! Tested this morning and left it on the sink and started getting ready for work, I was so sure it was a neg... DH came up to me and said "so... you need to make an appt with Doc" I looked at him like he had two heads till it sunk in.....
> :happydance:

Congrats!! Were you late at all?


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, Im out, af just got me!!

Congrats to all the bfp's and good luck to everyone left to test!!

Xxx


----------



## bdawn8403

I swear I am now seeing things. I just took one (13dpo I think), AF due tomorrow. I had to pee really really bad so I thought I have 2 left I'll use one today and tomorrow. My urine was almost clear but went ahead and used it. I swear I saw a very light pink line pop up while going through its thing and its gone now!! WTF HPT??? Why do me like that? Anyway, another BFN. I'm probably out.


----------



## newhope11

Testing nov. 14! 
we definitely will wait to share our news at christmas......it will be our first!:blush:


----------



## holden_babez

MEANT TO SAY BFN.. DONT KNOW WHY I POSTED BFP.. 
HOPING MAYBE IT WOULD CHANGE LOL..

I also tested this morning with FMU and BFN...
I dont see any lines on my First Response test and checked my cervix and it is low, firm and facing forward towards my vagina... I still have white gluggy CM so I really dont know whats up with that if your suppose to dry up before a period.. hmmm..

So with the cervical position I'd say the witch is on her way.. it wasnt like that yesterday...
It was low hard and facing sort of to my stomach if that makes sense lol

So I dont know what all my symptoms were about ahhhhhh

Thanks Ladies
Skye 

PS Ill try and upload a picture for tweekers who may give me hope lmao


7:00AM - OMG LADIES I DONT KNOW WHAT TO THINK NOW...
MY HIPS ARE HURTING AND WENT TO THE BATHROOM HAD A CHECK AND MY CERVIX IS BACK TO WHAT IT WAS YESTERDAY... LOW, SOFT AND POINTING TOWARDS MY STOMACH.. WTF!!
IT IS SLIGHTLY OPEN BUT THEN I THINK ITS ALWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT.. I HAVE HAD 3 CHILDREN.. NO SIGN OF BLOOD AND I DONT KNOW IF THERE WOULD START TO SHOW LITTLE PEICES 2 DAYS BEFORE AF IS DUE... 
SOME HELP PLS LADIES THIS IS DRIVING ME BONKERS...
THANKS
SKYE
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-06 06.04.49.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 38


----------



## NewlyMrs

I got my :bfp: today :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

NewlyMrs said:


> I got my :bfp: today :happydance:

woohoo, congrats sweetie!

AFM, still no AF, now going from a 25 DC to a 29 DC as of tomorrow....weird!!! Nooo idea if or when I will ov...:wacko:


----------



## holden_babez

NewlyMrs said:


> I got my :bfp: today :happydance:

Congratulations :)

H&H 9 months


----------



## Queen Bee.

NewlyMrs said:


> I got my :bfp: today :happydance:

Congrats hun!


----------



## Jewls48

NewlyMrs said:


> I got my :bfp: today :happydance:


CONGRATS!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## mummyfin

A bit random, but I get so confused when the date changes at different times in different countries lol! Can anyone in the US tell me what time and date it is there please? Am I right in thinking you're a wee bit behind the UK?

thanks!

x o x o


----------



## mommyof5

mummyfin said:


> A bit random, but I get so confused when the date changes at different times in different countries lol! Can anyone in the US tell me what time and date it is there please? Am I right in thinking you're a wee bit behind the UK?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> x o x o

I live on the west coast and it is saturday the 5th and 1:29pm


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm east coast and its 4:32pm!


----------



## mummyfin

:thumbup: Thanks! I was getting confused why people this morning were saying it was friday, but you're seven hours behind lol! :dohh:


x o x o


----------



## c1403

Congrats on all the BFPs and hugs to anyone caught by the witch.

Im 13dpo today, BFN on a digi. Witch due anyday....

Im so up and down, sometimes it feels like im getting PG symptoms and then sometimes AF symptoms....not doing any more tests now, going to do some decorating/gardening tomorrow to take my mind of things

xxxx


----------



## holden_babez

C1403 - I know how you feel.. I am feeling the same thing...
read back a page and see what my body is doing to me today 
AHHHHHHH

everyone else.. please see what u think and advise of your experiences :)

have a lovely weekend..

PS I am in QLD Australia and now it is 7am on sunday morning


----------



## Canada8

bluberrymufin said:


> Congratulations canada!!!!


Thank you! I'm super excited! Still in shock.....mainly because I have no symptoms


----------



## bluberrymufin

Newlymrs! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Canada8

sllydrkfsh said:


> Canada8 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, I have been stalking this thread for the last 2ww!
> 
> Just wanted to report that i got my bfp at 14dpo!!!
> 
> Only symptoms I had were swollen boobs and thirsty.....but that all disappeared at 10dpo....I thought i was out because i have no symptoms!! happy dance!!
> 
> YAY!! Congrats!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! You too! We have the same due date!!


----------



## bluberrymufin

East coast here 5:21pm. Btw east coasters don't forget to change the clocks tonight!


----------



## Canada8

sllydrkfsh said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> sllydrkfsh - when u say your boobs hurt do u mean "boobs" or "nipples"
> 
> My nipplies went red and extremely sore about 7 or 8DPO but are okay now and I am 11DPO
> 
> Actually both, it was really noticeable when I would change tops. I had the same thing earlier on probably around the same dpo you had where it was just my nipples and I didn't think anything of it and then after a couple days it didn't seem like they hurt as much and then all of sudden I noticed my boobs were hurting.Click to expand...


Holden_babez, mine were swollen from 7-11dpo, then it looked like they deflated, so I thought I was out, but decided to do a test so I could start planning for next month, then BAM BFP! Keep hope alive :thumbup:


----------



## PrettyLadyy

AF is due on the 23rd of November for me ,. could you add me to the list please :)? I'm new to this site!


----------



## holden_babez

welcome prettylady and baby dust for you

Welcome to the site :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Mini rant i guess, feeling very down just feel like this month is going to be like every other and see af come again :cry: Just wish it was our turn already, sorry ladies!


----------



## bdawn8403

Queen Bee. said:


> Mini rant i guess, feeling very down just feel like this month is going to be like every other and see af come again :cry: Just wish it was our turn already, sorry ladies!

I am right there with you. I suspect that my cousin is now pregnant with her third. She just changed her wedding date from May of next year to Dec 10th, she can't even make up her mind of a man she wants to marry as this is her 2nd engagement in the last year and her 3rd in about 2-3 years. She barely even knows this man and most of us have never met him. I am tired of every other woman in my family getting knocked up on a whim. :growlmad:

I also don't understand how I got pregnant in June by one time of sex that was like 3 days before I even ov'd, out of nowhere (I didn't keep track back then as I thought I wasn't able to get pregnant) but ever since the mc we have been doing it the correct times and week of ov and nothing!!


----------



## Impet Limpet

10dpo - uuuhh ohhhh, pinky wipe, wonder if af is showing early. I've had af appear anywhere between 12-17 dpo.


----------



## Queen Bee.

bdawn8403 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant i guess, feeling very down just feel like this month is going to be like every other and see af come again :cry: Just wish it was our turn already, sorry ladies!
> 
> I am right there with you. I suspect that my cousin is now pregnant with her third. She just changed her wedding date from May of next year to Dec 10th, she can't even make up her mind of a man she wants to marry as this is her 2nd engagement in the last year and her 3rd in about 2-3 years. She barely even knows this man and most of us have never met him. I am tired of every other woman in my family getting knocked up on a whim. :growlmad:
> 
> I also don't understand how I got pregnant in June by one time of sex that was like 3 days before I even ov'd, out of nowhere (I didn't keep track back then as I thought I wasn't able to get pregnant) but ever since the mc we have been doing it the correct times and week of ov and nothing!!Click to expand...

I understand where you are coming from my sister in law is pregnant with her 3rd she got pregnant while on the pill, she is a baby making machine.

Its just getting harder on me because i want one so badly and I keep getting disapointed. Just want my turn to be here already! Thanks for understanding hun


----------



## brassy

Queen Bee. said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant i guess, feeling very down just feel like this month is going to be like every other and see af come again :cry: Just wish it was our turn already, sorry ladies!
> 
> I am right there with you. I suspect that my cousin is now pregnant with her third. She just changed her wedding date from May of next year to Dec 10th, she can't even make up her mind of a man she wants to marry as this is her 2nd engagement in the last year and her 3rd in about 2-3 years. She barely even knows this man and most of us have never met him. I am tired of every other woman in my family getting knocked up on a whim. :growlmad:
> 
> I also don't understand how I got pregnant in June by one time of sex that was like 3 days before I even ov'd, out of nowhere (I didn't keep track back then as I thought I wasn't able to get pregnant) but ever since the mc we have been doing it the correct times and week of ov and nothing!!Click to expand...
> 
> I understand where you are coming from my sister in law is pregnant with her 3rd she got pregnant while on the pill, she is a baby making machine.
> 
> Its just getting harder on me because i want one so badly and I keep getting disapointed. Just want my turn to be here already! Thanks for understanding hunClick to expand...

I can sympathize ladies...a very good friend of mine with which we started trying together got pregnant in the first month, without even trying very hard (no opks, temping, or other means for pinpointing ovulation). Here we are 5 months after, I am still not pregnant and have to meet her this week. It's not that I'm not happy for her, but her growing belly will be reminding me that I have failed...And, she keeps telling me that if I stop thinking about it, it will happen, so I stopped discussing ttc stuff with her...

I am 8 dpo today and feel that af will be here in about a week. Already feel sad and irritated...


----------



## Queen Bee.

brassy said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant i guess, feeling very down just feel like this month is going to be like every other and see af come again :cry: Just wish it was our turn already, sorry ladies!
> 
> I am right there with you. I suspect that my cousin is now pregnant with her third. She just changed her wedding date from May of next year to Dec 10th, she can't even make up her mind of a man she wants to marry as this is her 2nd engagement in the last year and her 3rd in about 2-3 years. She barely even knows this man and most of us have never met him. I am tired of every other woman in my family getting knocked up on a whim. :growlmad:
> 
> I also don't understand how I got pregnant in June by one time of sex that was like 3 days before I even ov'd, out of nowhere (I didn't keep track back then as I thought I wasn't able to get pregnant) but ever since the mc we have been doing it the correct times and week of ov and nothing!!Click to expand...
> 
> I understand where you are coming from my sister in law is pregnant with her 3rd she got pregnant while on the pill, she is a baby making machine.
> 
> Its just getting harder on me because i want one so badly and I keep getting disapointed. Just want my turn to be here already! Thanks for understanding hunClick to expand...
> 
> I can sympathize ladies...a very good friend of mine with which we started trying together got pregnant in the first month, without even trying very hard (no opks, temping, or other means for pinpointing ovulation). Here we are 5 months after, I am still not pregnant and have to meet her this week. It's not that I'm not happy for her, but her growing belly will be reminding me that I have failed...And, she keeps telling me that if I stop thinking about it, it will happen, so I stopped discussing ttc stuff with her...
> 
> I am 8 dpo today and feel that af will be here in about a week. Already feel sad and irritated...Click to expand...

im trying to hold on to a lil hope but its just getting tougher, I just want to know so i can start my lil family already! we are both ready for it.

wish we knew instantly it'd make this all less stressful and more fun. 

If you ladies ever need to just talk feel free to message me anytime im always on here its kinda an addiction now lol you ladies keep me sane most of the time.


----------



## ArchangelLou

congrats to all the ladies who got their bfp and baby dust and good luck to all those waiting to test xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ArchangelLou

AFM I am 12dpo i have mild back ache and bad leg cramps no signs of AF yet so fingers crossed i will be testing on tuesday if she doesnt show xxxxxxxx


----------



## bdawn8403

Queen Bee. said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant i guess, feeling very down just feel like this month is going to be like every other and see af come again :cry: Just wish it was our turn already, sorry ladies!
> 
> I am right there with you. I suspect that my cousin is now pregnant with her third. She just changed her wedding date from May of next year to Dec 10th, she can't even make up her mind of a man she wants to marry as this is her 2nd engagement in the last year and her 3rd in about 2-3 years. She barely even knows this man and most of us have never met him. I am tired of every other woman in my family getting knocked up on a whim. :growlmad:
> 
> I also don't understand how I got pregnant in June by one time of sex that was like 3 days before I even ov'd, out of nowhere (I didn't keep track back then as I thought I wasn't able to get pregnant) but ever since the mc we have been doing it the correct times and week of ov and nothing!!Click to expand...
> 
> I understand where you are coming from my sister in law is pregnant with her 3rd she got pregnant while on the pill, she is a baby making machine.
> 
> Its just getting harder on me because i want one so badly and I keep getting disapointed. Just want my turn to be here already! Thanks for understanding hunClick to expand...

Oh definitely, I have my 15 year old niece pregnant, living with me. My baby sister just found out she was, my aunt whose younger than me is on her 2nd and like I said I think my cousin is again. Why else would you move your date from that far away to so soon? I feel like these are all my babies and the stork isn't getting right directions and ploping them down wherever he chooses!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

bdawn8403 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant i guess, feeling very down just feel like this month is going to be like every other and see af come again :cry: Just wish it was our turn already, sorry ladies!
> 
> I am right there with you. I suspect that my cousin is now pregnant with her third. She just changed her wedding date from May of next year to Dec 10th, she can't even make up her mind of a man she wants to marry as this is her 2nd engagement in the last year and her 3rd in about 2-3 years. She barely even knows this man and most of us have never met him. I am tired of every other woman in my family getting knocked up on a whim. :growlmad:
> 
> I also don't understand how I got pregnant in June by one time of sex that was like 3 days before I even ov'd, out of nowhere (I didn't keep track back then as I thought I wasn't able to get pregnant) but ever since the mc we have been doing it the correct times and week of ov and nothing!!Click to expand...
> 
> I understand where you are coming from my sister in law is pregnant with her 3rd she got pregnant while on the pill, she is a baby making machine.
> 
> Its just getting harder on me because i want one so badly and I keep getting disapointed. Just want my turn to be here already! Thanks for understanding hunClick to expand...
> 
> Oh definitely, I have my 15 year old niece pregnant, living with me. My baby sister just found out she was, my aunt whose younger than me is on her 2nd and like I said I think my cousin is again. Why else would you move your date from that far away to so soon? I feel like these are all my babies and the stork isn't getting right directions and ploping them down wherever he chooses!!Click to expand...


I know at that point you just want to scream its for meee you have the wrong address, :haha:


----------



## bdawn8403

Queen Bee. said:


> I know at that point you just want to scream its for meee you have the wrong address, :haha:

I have moved around a lot the last 3 years but always in the same town :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

bdawn8403 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> I know at that point you just want to scream its for meee you have the wrong address, :haha:
> 
> I have moved around a lot the last 3 years but always in the same town :haha:Click to expand...

he must have mine wrong due to moving 3k+ Miles away :haha:
Bit of an extreme move.


----------



## ickle pand

I thought I was going to get my crosshairs this morning but I had a really low temp. I had a bit of a blocked nose so I don't know if I was mouth breathing or not. If I get a normal temp tomorrow I'll discard todays I think. I'm really hoping this is our month since it's now been 4 full years of trying and I'd be a mummy by my next birthday. 

Everytime my SIL has a dream about babies, it turns out one of her sister's is pregnant (she's one of 7 kids with only 1 boy so it happens a lot lol) and she had a dream the other night. I'm hoping her predictions work on SIL's not just sisters lol!


----------



## oorweeistyin

ickle pand said:


> I thought I was going to get my crosshairs this morning but I had a really low temp. I had a bit of a blocked nose so I don't know if I was mouth breathing or not. If I get a normal temp tomorrow I'll discard todays I think. I'm really hoping this is our month since it's now been 4 full years of trying and I'd be a mummy by my next birthday.
> 
> Everytime my SIL has a dream about babies, it turns out one of her sister's is pregnant (she's one of 7 kids with only 1 boy so it happens a lot lol) and she had a dream the other night. I'm hoping her predictions work on SIL's not just sisters lol!

:flower: let's hope so Ickle pand, FX for ya! :winkwink:

congrats to all the :bfp:s so far....I can't believe there are so many already!!!

I haven't given a date for November and don't think that I'll be in the running at all anyway as I took SI this month cd 3-7 to try and regulate this damn O. I think in doing that I've put myself out of the running. I've ewcm and a high reading on my cbfm and i'm only on CD10!! Not seeing OH until Friday now, so count me out unless I get a cycle like last one and somehow got 2 tww's LOL it could only happen to me and you couldn't even make it up!!!!

:dust: to all left to test and I'll be lurking and checking in......see you in December :kiss:


----------



## bdawn8403

Used my last test on more concentrated urine. Still BFN. I am having a hard time getting FMU like. I have been peeing all day today. I wish it'd just hurry up and be tomorrow so AF will show and I'll be done with it.


----------



## JessRmom

JustKia said:


> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> for all of the BFPers and ladies who will become pregnant, have you thought of how to tell your family you are expecting? Are you waiting for a special occasion? Or just yell it from the rooftops? :):shrug:
> 
> *If* we get that BFP before Christmas then we'll be sending close family "special" cards; ie we'll send my dad a "granddad" card and so on.Click to expand...

very good one!


----------



## JessRmom

Canada8 said:


> bluberrymufin said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations canada!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm super excited! Still in shock.....mainly because I have no symptomsClick to expand...

whohoo! Congrats!


----------



## JessRmom

newhope11 said:


> Testing nov. 14!
> we definitely will wait to share our news at christmas......it will be our first!:blush:

I think we would wait til Christmas too! We live about half the US away and it's the next time we will see everyone! If it's our month now or in mid december.


----------



## JessRmom

bluberrymufin said:


> Yeah I'm not telling my family for as long as I can get away with it they'd kill me lol I have 2 kids and 2 step kids so they're not gonna be thrilled to know I'm preggers again what's funny though is 2 months ago when I wsnt preg my dad asked me if I was he probably would've fallen off his chair if the anser had been yes

haha, well, let us know if he does fall off his chair!


----------



## JessRmom

bdawn8403 said:


> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> for all of the BFPers and ladies who will become pregnant, have you thought of how to tell your family you are expecting? Are you waiting for a special occasion? Or just yell it from the rooftops? :):shrug:
> 
> If I am this cycle I am waiting till Christmas, that way its a gift and I would be almost 12 weeks since I had a mc at 7 weeks in July, the same week we told them.Click to expand...

I'm sorry! I understand the wait! I pray you have a bfp and a very sticky bean! :)


----------



## JessRmom

I think if we bet a BFP this or next month, we will wait until Christmas to tell everyone. It will be the only time I get to see them in person in the next 2 months.


----------



## hoping4girl

hey mrsmm24...you wanna jot me down for the 30th? that will be 3 days after af is due, if she isn't here then i will test :) again, not trying super hard this month, just baby asprin I think. no temping, just bding as much as we can! I have lots of things to plan this month, so hoping to keep myself occupied during tww to not want to poas :) I did so good last time!! lol Oh and I made a doc appt for the 17th so will be getting a new doctor and telling her our plans...see if she has any suggestions. ok, i'm done rambling now :) 
lots of luck and baby dust everyone!!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

hoping4girl said:


> hey mrsmm24...you wanna jot me down for the 30th? that will be 3 days after af is due, if she isn't here then i will test :) again, not trying super hard this month, just baby asprin I think. no temping, just bding as much as we can! I have lots of things to plan this month, so hoping to keep myself occupied during tww to not want to poas :) I did so good last time!! lol Oh and I made a doc appt for the 17th so will be getting a new doctor and telling her our plans...see if she has any suggestions. ok, i'm done rambling now :)
> lots of luck and baby dust everyone!!!

what does baby asprin do?


----------



## bdawn8403

So I updated my FF for some things for today so far and it says

"You are past your usual luteal phase.
You may take a test, you may be pregnant!"

Oh if only it were that easy FF!!! :wacko:

Okay so I thought AF was due today but I think I read FF wrong. Is the pink square that says 1 in it the predicted first day of AF? If so then I am a day late but I got 2 BFNs yesterday :nope:


----------



## dinidani

Im not to sure but I never got a positive till 17 dpo with af a week late xx


----------



## ickle pand

Bdawn - on my chart, I have the 5,4,3,2,1 countdown to testing, then the T for test day and then a pink square for AF. Don't know if that helps you or not. Might be easier to view your chart in calendar mode to see exactly. 

MrsMM - can you put me down for the 16th? I'll test before then but that's when AFs due.


----------



## mummyfin

I hope whichever way it goes I find out by tomorrow when I'm due - with DS I was the day of my 2nd missed AF before I got a positive - to be fair I hadn't tested for a week before that, but that's still about three weeks late! The line was so dark too, when there was nothing at all the week before!

x o x o


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats to BFPs!

Was supposed to test today using FMU, sat on the loo with test and just weed without thought! So I'll do one tonight or tomorrow morning! Doh x


----------



## bdawn8403

ickle pand said:


> Bdawn - on my chart, I have the 5,4,3,2,1 countdown to testing, then the T for test day and then a pink square for AF. Don't know if that helps you or not. Might be easier to view your chart in calendar mode to see exactly.

Mine had the same but the 1 is shaded pink and today is test day, yesterday was the pink 1 :shrug: I'm just gonna wait it out until either AF shows up or Friday when I get paid. Hoping I am but full of doubt and fear.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies, can I join you?

I need women to talk to while I wait this forever long tww out!
MrsMM-please jot me down for November 17!! :)


----------



## NewlyMrs

I woke up this morning still in shock :wacko:.... 
I have done about 6 ic's since :blush: and all have a faint line, I wonder when they will get stronger?

I told my hubby among the firework show last night, he was so stunned as this was our 2 month TTC. :happydance:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hi can I join please. I have been hiding in TTC as unsure when/ if I ovulated due to using a CBFM for the first time this month. 

I will be testing on the 14th as this is our 5 year anniversary  It will be a couple of days before AF is due but fingers crossed for a nice anniversary present :thumbup:

:dust: to you all.


----------



## krissie1234uk

Still no AF and BFN... just a waiting game now x


----------



## Wabblit

NewlyMrs said:


> I woke up this morning still in shock :wacko:....
> I have done about 6 ic's since :blush: and all have a faint line, I wonder when they will get stronger?
> 
> I told my hubby among the firework show last night, he was so stunned as this was our 2 month TTC. :happydance:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Congrats hun!!


----------



## crazychick31

Hi all 

Af was due Friday cd29 and normally have at least two days spotting beforehand. Woke up Friday to sole spotting which got worse throughtiut the day but not really enough to show on pad. Changed my ff to light which obv put me at cd1. Woke up yesterday with more spotting (it's more smearing when wiping to be exact) which had stopped By afternoon so have changed ff on Friday to spotting so currently cd31 and 18dpo!! More spotting today but still not made it onto pad. 

Praying it doesn't get any worse and that the :witch: stays away!! 

We've been ttc over a year and I've never been later than cd29 and never had a 18 day luteal phase either. If I wasnt spotting I'd be getting super excited but can't help but think it's just my body deciding to mess with me! 

IF she stays away fully I'll test with FMU tomorrow. 

:dust: to all still waiting xx


----------



## almosthere

tested today, another BFN, although I see a line but think it is an indent/evap line. I would post pic but have no idea how =(


----------



## heavyheart

almosthere - iam exactly the same 11dpo and same on the test, iam sure its indent as i cant see anything certain ways i move it around. I wouldnt even class it as a evap.

Good luck everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## almosthere

at this point i jut wish the witch would come already. another test at CD29 here is the pic, I got a colorless evap line, hard to see in photo but it is there inbetween the two circles, to the left if you look hard enough, haha. just for fun, take a peak!
 



Attached Files:







Me 2011! 176.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## almosthere

pretty hard to see, but the evap line is there, too bad it didn't get a lil pink in the indent, hahaha. Better luck to those testing today!


----------



## almosthere

heavyheart said:


> almosthere - iam exactly the same 11dpo and same on the test, iam sure its indent as i cant see anything certain ways i move it around. I wouldnt even class it as a evap.
> 
> Good luck everything crossed for you xxx

Oh, and I have no idea what DPO I was I went from havign a 25DC to so far a 29DC =(


----------



## mumofto

just got my BFP this mornin baby dust to you all!! xxx


----------



## mumofto

i forgot to say im 11-12 dpo! xx


----------



## JustKia

bdawn8403 said:


> Okay so I thought AF was due today but I think I read FF wrong. Is the pink square that says 1 in it the predicted first day of AF? If so then I am a day late but I got 2 BFNs yesterday :nope:

No, it's not. It is 1 day until testing. It counts down 5-4-3-2-1-T :flower:


----------



## almosthere

here it is tweaked :haha:
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 21


----------



## almosthere

mumofto said:


> just got my BFP this mornin baby dust to you all!! xxx

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## Jewls48

mumofto said:


> just got my BFP this mornin baby dust to you all!! xxx

Congratulations!!!!!! A happy & healthy nine months to you!:thumbup:


----------



## Canada8

Congrats!!!


----------



## JustKia

almost there - I see your indent (without the tweak even) but it seems to be in the wrong place.
The blue end is normally the end where the dye finishes up and so is closer to the control line.
I would expect the test line to be the other side of the control (that is to say - to the left in the pic).


----------



## almosthere

JustKia said:


> almost there - I see your indent (without the tweak even) but it seems to be in the wrong place.
> The blue end is normally the end where the dye finishes up and so is closer to the control line.
> I would expect the test line to be the other side of the control (that is to say - to the left in the pic).

It is the opposite with these ones I guess, I am positive I have been looking n the right place! :thumbup:


----------



## JessRmom

almosthere said:


> at this point i jut wish the witch would come already. another test at CD29 here is the pic, I got a colorless evap line, hard to see in photo but it is there inbetween the two circles, to the left if you look hard enough, haha. just for fun, take a peak!

I think I see a line there hun! Maybe they just put the control in a different place on the stick?


----------



## JessRmom

Maybe I.dip yesterday? Temp down .4 from 98.4-98.0 then back up to 98.4 today. Could have been an off day though. I'm 9dpo and wondering how long after dip did you get a bfp?


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations momofto!!!!


----------



## calista20

I'm officially out. The witch got me today. Can't believe I had a 36 day cycle this month with a bang on 14 day luteal phase. I hope next month isn't so long. Congrats to everyone who got a bfp! See everyone else in the December thread!


----------



## LalaR

bdawn8403 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Bdawn - on my chart, I have the 5,4,3,2,1 countdown to testing, then the T for test day and then a pink square for AF. Don't know if that helps you or not. Might be easier to view your chart in calendar mode to see exactly.
> 
> Mine had the same but the 1 is shaded pink and today is test day, yesterday was the pink 1 :shrug: I'm just gonna wait it out until either AF shows up or Friday when I get paid. Hoping I am but full of doubt and fear.Click to expand...

My chart had the countdown starting 1 day before AF was due and a T date after it was due to finish. The reason given was that they recommended waiting until 18dpo before testing as I am relatively new to FF and they didn't have enough stats to use to predict my LP length. I think the more months you use it the more accurate it gets telling you when to test.

I hope you don't have to keep using FF though - good luck and baby dust.:dust::dust:


----------



## butterworth

good morning ladies I see we have more bfp's congrats and happy&healthy 9 months

AFM well still sick with a cold for the last 3 days, I have no cramps and I'm not bloated anymore bb's are sore and they weren't for a while I'm about 11 dpo but holding off till testing date just hope this cold goes away.


----------



## allybaby

well so much for not testing until after AF is due. Broke down and tested this morning at 11dpo with a cb digi and it came up not not pregnant. uugggh! I'm not having any symptoms at all and if anything I feel fab this month with lots of energy. I guess I'll see if af arives on tuesday. That was my only hpt in the house so at least I cant do anymore poas:)


----------



## hoping4girl

JenniferAnn said:


> what does baby asprin do?

it increases flow to the ovaries and is supposed to thicken the uterine wall...hope it works! plus my family has a bad history of blood clots, and i'm just taking proper precautions for that. can't hurt right?


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s!! H&H 9 months!

:hug: to everyone on to the December cycle!

:dust: to everyone in the TWW!

AFM: got my smiley this morning! waiting for OH to get up then the chase is on!


----------



## debzie

Hi there mrsmm score me off for the testing this month. OH schedule has changed and so will be away all of my fertile time so there is no chance. He is working at the other end of the country so no chance of a booty call. GUTTED. Will be joining the december thread soon. x x x


----------



## Queen Bee.

HI ladies, Think i will be testing tomorrow just because i cant hold out any longer lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

U'm possibly going to test tomorrow as the wait is getting me down. I have been in a horribly emotional state all weekend, snapping, eyes suddenly stinging with tears...so unlike me. Feeling rather sick too and needing to pee sooooooo much. Boobs aren't really sore but bigger and veiny and nipples are darker and a little sensitive. 

Congrats to all those with BFPs and baby dust to those still waiting, very sorry for those moving on to the December thread. 

I'm convinced this isn't my month, which makes me a little sad as it was only a renegade month of trying as OH was getting sick of me lol. If i'm out I have to wait until next September :(. 

Ahh well we'll see. If I get a BFN tomorrow i'll just wait for AF if she doesn't show then i'll test again, can't be dealing with more than 3 BFNs :(


----------



## waterlily13

Can you please change my date to the 22nd of november, as I haven't ovulated yet? Thank you


----------



## Wabblit

kmbabycrazy said:


> U'm possibly going to test tomorrow as the wait is getting me down. I have been in a horribly emotional state all weekend, snapping, eyes suddenly stinging with tears...so unlike me. Feeling rather sick too and needing to pee sooooooo much. Boobs aren't really sore but bigger and veiny and nipples are darker and a little sensitive.
> 
> Congrats to all those with BFPs and baby dust to those still waiting, very sorry for those moving on to the December thread.
> 
> I'm convinced this isn't my month, which makes me a little sad as it was only a renegade month of trying as OH was getting sick of me lol. If i'm out I have to wait until next September :(.
> 
> Ahh well we'll see. If I get a BFN tomorrow i'll just wait for AF if she doesn't show then i'll test again, can't be dealing with more than 3 BFNs :(

All sound positive symptoms to me hun. Fx and don't be sad xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi MRSMM could you change my testing date as well? Not sure how long this cycle is going to be, so I suppose you can just put me down for Nov.30th to be safe, but it may change to a sooner, or later date. I have a feeling I am going to not be able to get an accurate test until DEC.


----------



## crazychick31

I'm out :cry: 

:witch: got me full on this afternoon 

Tons of :dust: for those still to test x


----------



## Catlover28

I'm also out.....my cycles are around 33-35 days so i'll jump on the december thread next month. Just ordered pre-seed and soft cups (it'll be the first time i've used them) so fx'd for next month! :happydance:

GL to all to those still left to test...and to those who have been visited by :witch: already fx'd for a xmas bfp :happydance:

xx


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I would let you all know I am no longer pregnant - I have had a miscarriage for the second month in a row. We are obviously both devastated but my partner wants to try again straight away and I'm not sure if I could actually cope with it if it happened again. If anyone has been through this themselves I could really do with someone to chat to about it and some advice - please send me a message if you can. My doctor seems to reckon that this can just happen and it's a conincidence it has happened twice in a row (this would be my first so i don't know if there is any problem with me) - I can't help feeling like it is somehow my fault. 

Congratulations to everyone else who has got their bfp this month x x


----------



## RAFwife

Congrats for all the BFPs this month, FXd for everyone who's still got to test!
I'm out this month, and DH won't be home for a while so may join again for December thread, but if not I'll be back with determination in January! Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm so sorry fiona :hugs:


----------



## Shorty88

I'm out :-( af got me two days early :-( best of luck to all that are still to test x


----------



## JenniferAnn

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I would let you all know I am no longer pregnant - I have had a miscarriage for the second month in a row. We are obviously both devastated but my partner wants to try again straight away and I'm not sure if I could actually cope with it if it happened again. If anyone has been through this themselves I could really do with someone to chat to about it and some advice - please send me a message if you can. My doctor seems to reckon that this can just happen and it's a conincidence it has happened twice in a row (this would be my first so i don't know if there is any problem with me) - I can't help feeling like it is somehow my fault.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else who has got their bfp this month x x

Im so so so sorry hun! i have heard it can happen for no reason back to back like that.. keep your head up (i know it must be hard):hugs:


----------



## ArchangelLou

congratulations to all who got their bfp and to al those still waiting to test babydust to you all 

AFM i am 12 dpo today and every meal i have tried eating i havent been able to finish through feeling nauseus and also I CANT STOP SNEEZING its driving me crazy cant wait to test on tuesday xxxxxxx


----------



## Wabblit

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I would let you all know I am no longer pregnant - I have had a miscarriage for the second month in a row. We are obviously both devastated but my partner wants to try again straight away and I'm not sure if I could actually cope with it if it happened again. If anyone has been through this themselves I could really do with someone to chat to about it and some advice - please send me a message if you can. My doctor seems to reckon that this can just happen and it's a conincidence it has happened twice in a row (this would be my first so i don't know if there is any problem with me) - I can't help feeling like it is somehow my fault.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else who has got their bfp this month x x

:hugs: Fiona. I'm really sorry to hear of your loss. I too had a MC in April and know how deeply upsetting it is so to have two :-(. I hope you are ok, you're bound to be racking your brains with 100s of questions right now but don't think too much into things if you can. I hear they don't even investigate things until youve had three as its more common than you think, some girls don't realise they have had a mc. Just take care of yourself and get lots of rest.


----------



## fiona23

Thank you for the kind messages, it really does help. 

Wabblit, that sounds like what my doctor was saying about not investigating yet, he said as I am young that I have time on my side so not to worry but easier said than done! x


----------



## bdawn8403

JustKia said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I thought AF was due today but I think I read FF wrong. Is the pink square that says 1 in it the predicted first day of AF? If so then I am a day late but I got 2 BFNs yesterday :nope:
> 
> No, it's not. It is 1 day until testing. It counts down 5-4-3-2-1-T :flower:Click to expand...

Thats what I thought but I don't see why the one would be shaded pink ? That makes no sense to me as duh I know you are counting down to AF FF!! I thought I was due yesterday or today. Regardless, its a little after 4pm here no sign as of yet, no cramping or anything. STAY AWAY!!! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

bdawn - do you have a link to your chart so I can have a nosy?


----------



## holden_babez

_What is happening..
Feel sick when i woke this morning n not even out of bed...
Too a first response HPT and BFN..
13DPO today so why it not coming up positive??? 
Maybe i am not pregnant_ 

I posted that at 530am this morning...

I am now up and feeling a little better..its now 7am.. cervix still quite high and soft and CM still hanging around althou not alot like earlier on after O... (but not completely dry)

I even started feeling a bit sick last night so went to bed early.. been feeling very hot on and off during the day.. and have not got pains in lower abdomen like i use to the day befre the witch is due...

I am now confused... ahhhhhh...

first pic - taken 550am this morning straight after i took it (BFN)
second pic - same test but taken again at 7am when i got out of bed (Still BFN)

thanks guys
 



Attached Files:







13DPO taken 550am.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 30









13DPO taken 7am.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 33


----------



## bdawn8403

ickle pand said:


> bdawn - do you have a link to your chart so I can have a nosy?

I don't temp or use OPKs so all it has is my symptoms, meds and moods along with CM and CP, so probably really no use :haha:


----------



## Kimbre

im out. what a shock. same as usual.


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'm very sad Fiona to hear of your MC, I had 2 MC many years ago very close together (4 months), the latest at 13 weeks, I was mortified and rather emotionally fragile for a while - even worse I was at uni in the middle of a module about genetics and pregnancy so even being in the lectures made me blub. The most important thing is to make sure you talk with your OH, I'm sure you do anyway but if you are not sure you want the same thing it can become too easy to hide in yourself because you don't want to risk upsetting him. Most importantly do not blame yourself!

Big hugs and sending you some calm for your head!!


----------



## bdawn8403

I did have a vivid dream today of me taking 2 FRERs on Thanksgiving (I figured this because of the food in the dream) and they were both positive except the line was pink then a block of white and back to pink :shrug:


----------



## holden_babez

I am so sorry Fiona for ur MC... Wish u and ur family all the best :)
Thinking of you xx

nothing for me but a little Nausea and gas again this morning and that is about it cause my HPT come back BFN again this morning @ 13DPO...

I think i IB on 7-8DPO as there was a small amount of browish blood on my knickers but shouldnt I be getting a line even if faint now at 13DPO? HOw long does it take.

Thansk ladies and if u would like to see this mornings test and maybe Tweek.. its posted in the pregnancy testeing section

Thanks again :)

maybe the witch will come tomorrow and put me out of my misery :)


----------



## JessRmom

I feel out and af not due for a week. Tmi* cp low long hardand a little open feels like wat it usually does the day before af! :( pretty bad af type cramps but no sign of bleeding. RBSoreness still and temp is at it's highest. I don't know what's going on. I might just put off testing for a while. 9dpo today.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well good luck to all you wonderful ladies. I will be out for this next chase and I am rolling into the Dec thread and will be stalking here still every now and then to see how things are going.


----------



## bdawn8403

I think I'm out. Just had a wee bit of spotting. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## sdeitrick1

Ok, I have a TMI question for those of you that recently found out that you are pregnant....does it feel different when you have sex? Like swollen inside? Sorry TMI


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you guys think about my chart?

Well today is CD10 and I think I might o any day if i have not already today...

Today my temp dropped lots and my OPK is almost positive, like SO close to a positive.

We have BDed Friday and today so if I O today or tomorrow I have a high chance! :happydance:

Here's my OPK
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0900.jpg


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust-did u take another one this evening? it may be darker :D

Okay ladies afm-i had a huge temp rise today & im pretty sure AF is done! Could the temp rise confirm.this?? Im fairly new to temping :dohh: but, af usually last 7 days.exactly for me, its only been 5 days this cycle so idk! :confused:


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust-did u take another one this evening? it may be darker :D
> 
> Okay ladies afm-i had a huge temp rise today & im pretty sure AF is done! Could the temp rise confirm.this?? Im fairly new to temping :dohh: but, af usually last 7 days.exactly for me, its only been 5 days this cycle so idk! :confused:

No i haven't I have two left and I'm waiting for my other ones in the mail so I'm trying to squeeze by until I get the other ones! :dohh:


----------



## holden_babez

bdawn8403 said:


> I think I'm out. Just had a wee bit of spotting. It was fun while it lasted.

I am so sorry... 
Wish i would just have a bit of spoting so I could go onto next month.. but no got nothing and also got BFN again this morning's test .. yes ive done 2 with different brands of test...:cry:

will be our month in December :)


----------



## bdawn8403

holden_babez said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out. Just had a wee bit of spotting. It was fun while it lasted.
> 
> I am so sorry...
> Wish i would just have a bit of spoting so I could go onto next month.. but no got nothing and also got BFN again this morning's test .. yes ive done 2 with different brands of test...:cry:
> 
> will be our month in December :)Click to expand...

Hopefully you are just taking a little while to build up the hormone. My spotting is a light orange ? Like the color of an orange highlighter. I'm going to assume this is normal, never had it though :shrug:


----------



## holden_babez

bdawn8403 said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out. Just had a wee bit of spotting. It was fun while it lasted.
> 
> I am so sorry...
> Wish i would just have a bit of spoting so I could go onto next month.. but no got nothing and also got BFN again this morning's test .. yes ive done 2 with different brands of test...:cry:
> 
> will be our month in December :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully you are just taking a little while to build up the hormone. My spotting is a light orange ? Like the color of an orange highlighter. I'm going to assume this is normal, never had it though :shrug:Click to expand...

I dont know then bdawn if there is enough to make me feel a little nausea in the morning and night time.. 
Wouldn't u think that was enough for a faint BFP?? 
Im not seeing anything unless tweeked but then who knows if that is an indent or an evap line??
The confirm test I done at 9am said anytime of the day test and it measures as little as 10mIU/mL of HcG in urine.. mine was light yellow not clear so wasn't too concentrate... 
also said it is more then 99% accurate the day "before" your period is due...which is today for me.. 
CD27 or 13DPO.... 
GUessing I am out as well...

I am sorry u started spotting but the colour of it sounds like there might be something wrong.. would an infection do that? who knows .. silly bloody bodies...

Best Of luck 
Skye


----------



## almosthere

OMG I heard about the whole OPK acting as a pregnancy test and thought hey no AF so maybe I am OV. Turns out I got a second line which ispretty dark! I'm new to this, so what does this pic look like to you, I should be OV soon?! when?! ahhh finally a ray of hope!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 001.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## almosthere

ok so it is way darker in person, hahaha oops!


----------



## bdawn8403

holden_babez said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out. Just had a wee bit of spotting. It was fun while it lasted.
> 
> I am so sorry...
> Wish i would just have a bit of spoting so I could go onto next month.. but no got nothing and also got BFN again this morning's test .. yes ive done 2 with different brands of test...:cry:
> 
> will be our month in December :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully you are just taking a little while to build up the hormone. My spotting is a light orange ? Like the color of an orange highlighter. I'm going to assume this is normal, never had it though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know then bdawn if there is enough to make me feel a little nausea in the morning and night time..
> Wouldn't u think that was enough for a faint BFP??
> Im not seeing anything unless tweeked but then who knows if that is an indent or an evap line??
> The confirm test I done at 9am said anytime of the day test and it measures as little as 10mIU/mL of HcG in urine.. mine was light yellow not clear so wasn't too concentrate...
> also said it is more then 99% accurate the day "before" your period is due...which is today for me..
> CD27 or 13DPO....
> GUessing I am out as well...
> 
> I am sorry u started spotting but the colour of it sounds like there might be something wrong.. would an infection do that? who knows .. silly bloody bodies...
> 
> Best Of luck
> SkyeClick to expand...

I am trying to find a cause for orange blood. I've come up with pregnancy, infection, anemia and some vitamins causing it :wacko:


----------



## JenniferAnn

almosthere said:


> OMG I heard about the whole OPK acting as a pregnancy test and thought hey no AF so maybe I am OV. Turns out I got a second line which ispretty dark! I'm new to this, so what does this pic look like to you, I should be OV soon?! when?! ahhh finally a ray of hope!!! :happydance:

Your probably going to O soon! get to :sex:


----------



## holden_babez

almosthere said:


> OMG I heard about the whole OPK acting as a pregnancy test and thought hey no AF so maybe I am OV. Turns out I got a second line which ispretty dark! I'm new to this, so what does this pic look like to you, I should be OV soon?! when?! ahhh finally a ray of hope!!! :happydance:

it looks like a BFP to me..

CONGRATS:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

OMG I am beyond excited, finally I got my answer as to why no AF, because I am about to O instead, eek!! Is this the best time to BD or once it get's darker? should I test more, I have 4 more OPKS left!! eek!! So happy to know I am going to O after only stopping BCP's in mid sept!!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

B dawn-I've heard of vitamins changing the color of urine so maybe itd the same case for blood? Are u taking any vitamins?


----------



## almosthere

holden_babez said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> OMG I heard about the whole OPK acting as a pregnancy test and thought hey no AF so maybe I am OV. Turns out I got a second line which ispretty dark! I'm new to this, so what does this pic look like to you, I should be OV soon?! when?! ahhh finally a ray of hope!!! :happydance:
> 
> it looks like a BFP to me..
> 
> CONGRATS:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

not a pregnancy test, a OPK. I tested on a preg. test with same urine and BFN, but still happy i am going to O, woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## bdawn8403

kissesandhugs said:


> B dawn-I've heard of vitamins changing the color of urine so maybe itd the same case for blood? Are u taking any vitamins?

Same vitamins I've been taking for almost a year now. :shrug:


----------



## bdawn8403

almosthere said:


> OMG I am beyond excited, finally I got my answer as to why no AF, because I am about to O instead, eek!! Is this the best time to BD or once it get's darker? should I test more, I have 4 more OPKS left!! eek!! So happy to know I am going to O after only stopping BCP's in mid sept!!!!

Can you ov twice without a period in between?


----------



## holden_babez

bdawn8403 said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out. Just had a wee bit of spotting. It was fun while it lasted.
> 
> I am so sorry...
> Wish i would just have a bit of spoting so I could go onto next month.. but no got nothing and also got BFN again this morning's test .. yes ive done 2 with different brands of test...:cry:
> 
> will be our month in December :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully you are just taking a little while to build up the hormone. My spotting is a light orange ? Like the color of an orange highlighter. I'm going to assume this is normal, never had it though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know then bdawn if there is enough to make me feel a little nausea in the morning and night time..
> Wouldn't u think that was enough for a faint BFP??
> Im not seeing anything unless tweeked but then who knows if that is an indent or an evap line??
> The confirm test I done at 9am said anytime of the day test and it measures as little as 10mIU/mL of HcG in urine.. mine was light yellow not clear so wasn't too concentrate...
> also said it is more then 99% accurate the day "before" your period is due...which is today for me..
> CD27 or 13DPO....
> GUessing I am out as well...
> 
> I am sorry u started spotting but the colour of it sounds like there might be something wrong.. would an infection do that? who knows .. silly bloody bodies...
> 
> Best Of luck
> SkyeClick to expand...
> 
> I am trying to find a cause for orange blood. I've come up with pregnancy, infection, anemia and some vitamins causing it :wacko:Click to expand...


oh my gosh...
all too confusing then :dohh:

I hope u find an answer soon :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

No idea, my guess is, I just ovulated a LOT later than i thought!


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> No idea, my guess is, I just ovulated a LOT later than i thought!

Fxd for u!!! Do u temp? That can help pinpoint when u O.


----------



## almosthere

I do not temp, but I am happy b.c DH and I BD last night! And of course I am now making him dance with me all week hahaha. Does anyone know if the second OPK like will not show after OV has occured, or will it get darker if you are pregnant?


----------



## JenniferAnn

almosthere said:


> OMG I am beyond excited, finally I got my answer as to why no AF, because I am about to O instead, eek!! Is this the best time to BD or once it get's darker? should I test more, I have 4 more OPKS left!! eek!! So happy to know I am going to O after only stopping BCP's in mid sept!!!!

BD now and just do it a lot cause depending on when your supposed to get AF you may not get enough days in between, i used to ovulate late and that was a problem for me then i fell into the problem of not ovulating SIGH... but get to BDing :) GOOD LUCK hope you catch that egg!!!!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

almosthere said:


> I do not temp, but I am happy b.c DH and I BD last night! And of course I am now making him dance with me all week hahaha. Does anyone know if the second OPK like will not show after OV has occured, or will it get darker if you are pregnant?

You should not get a positive once you ovulated so it shouldnt get darker..


----------



## bdawn8403

Sorry I keep posting.

Bleeding has now gone to light pink/orange, still no clots and almost stopped. :wacko:

I am going to put it down as spotting and not CD1......yet.


----------



## almosthere

JenniferAnn said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> I do not temp, but I am happy b.c DH and I BD last night! And of course I am now making him dance with me all week hahaha. Does anyone know if the second OPK like will not show after OV has occured, or will it get darker if you are pregnant?
> 
> You should not get a positive once you ovulated so it shouldnt get darker..Click to expand...

Okay, thanks for all the help! We already BD again tn, hehehe. Too bad DH is getting sick, but he knows he needs to work over time this week sick or not sick, we are very, very determined! I will take another OPK tomorrow night before DH gets home from work! I'm also going to test with a HPT on Thanksgiving morning in hopes for a BFP, FX! :happydance:


----------



## Canada8

Good luck


----------



## almosthere

bdawn8403 said:


> Sorry I keep posting.
> 
> Bleeding has now gone to light pink/orange, still no clots and almost stopped. :wacko:
> 
> I am going to put it down as spotting and not CD1......yet.

Good luck sweetie!


----------



## daydreaming22

Im 1 dpo today, put me down for the 19th. Good luck ladies, I hope to see some more :bfp: on this list!


----------



## PepsiChic

MRSMM24 where are you?!

havent seen you on here since 11/4, hope your ok hunny *hugs*


----------



## taurusmom05

Anyone symptom spotting yet? I've had a little bit of here and there cramping... Very dull, mild. Just started! Can't wait for Nov. 16 to get here!


----------



## inaru816

:bfn: :nope:

But no sign of the :witch: so I am still holding out hope!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I tested tonight after not drinking much today and I THINK I see a VERY faint line. I wish I had my camera so I could tweak it and get opinions. I think I'm going to try to wait until Tuesday night or Wednesday morning to test with a frer. AF is due on Wednesday. I just don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## mummyfin

Due today... very confused becaue when i got out of bed I thought I was gonna be sick, which I took as a good sign, but half an hour later, while I still feel naueous, I've had a few what feel like very light cramps? gahhhh I hate symptom spotting :(

x o x o


----------



## krissie1234uk

I'm 13dpo, BFN, AF was due on Saturday so I'm late and still BFN! 
Can IC strips be that rubbish that they show BFN when they should show BFP? There is not even a hint of a line on them.

Hating this limbo!


----------



## ickle pand

Krissie - it can take some women a while to build up enough HCG in their urine to be picked up by a test. The IC's I use pick up 10mui's. Do yours say what sensitivity they are on the packet? Your chart looks good so fingers crossed you get a lovely dark line soon.


----------



## bubumaci

Fiona - I am so sorry to hear about your second MC!
Please don't see things as being "your fault" - there may be many reasons for the MC and it happens to so many people. I know - doesn't make it any better - please don't let your head hang - and explain your worries and concerns to your OH. Don't feel pressured into trying right away again...
Not much I can say, really, just :hugs2:


To all the :bfp:s - congratulations girls! H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## Tella

Krissie, your chart is looking great especially with the temp increase today. I would say go get a more reliable test, IC seems like they are from the devil.


----------



## Luckyeleven

I'm really happy to announce I got my:bfp: this morning at 10DPO. I've done three tests already, I did a FRER, a clearblue normal and a clearblue digi. It hasn't quite sunk in yet, I did a test on friday at 7DPO and it was a :bfn:. I feel really blessed as this was my first cycle TTC and I've fallen pregnant straight away. 


*Other information*
I went full out and used a digi OPK and conceive plus and I bd' every other day starting from CD7...so I dtd CD7, CD9, CD11, CD13, CD15 (I ovulated today), CD17, CD19, CD21, CD22, CD23. CD17-CD23 was just for fun of course:winkwink:

:dust: to all of you still waiting for your :bfp:


----------



## ArchangelLou

Luckyeleven said:


> I'm really happy to announce I got my:bfp: this morning at 10DPO. I've done three tests already, I did a FRER, a clearblue normal and a clearblue digi. It hasn't quite sunk in yet, I did a test on friday at 7DPO and it was a :bfn:. I feel really blessed as this was my first cycle TTC and I've fallen pregnant straight away.
> 
> 
> *Other information*
> I went full out and used a digi OPK and conceive plus and I bd' every other day starting from CD7...so I dtd CD7, CD9, CD11, CD13, CD15 (I ovulated today), CD17, CD19, CD21, CD22, CD23. CD17-CD23 was just for fun of course:winkwink:
> 
> :dust: to all of you still waiting for your :bfp:

congratulations xxxxxxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

Congrats Luckyeleven! 

I think they are 10mui, they were from ebay and I got 20 for like £4 so I guess I shouldn't expect anything more. I just don't want to convince myself its dodgy tests when the chances are I'm just not up the duff this cycle.

Looks like me and little man are walking into town for a proper test today! Then at least I'll know for sure.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations eleven!!!!


----------



## Spanny2010

Congrats eleven :)


----------



## bdawn8403

I am so very confused. I thought I started yesterday but its been light spotting off and on since about 4pm yesterday. I NEVER spot this long before AF. It has ranged from orangish tint to light pink to light brown. CP is high soft and slightly open with EWCM ?


----------



## mrsfazz

What a horrible day!!! Massive cramps for the majority of the day and lots and lots of creamy/clear cm at the sametime :wacko: I thought maybe AF was here early but nothing not even a spot! Any ideas? I am so confused right now but dont want to think about it too much :growlmad:


----------



## mommafinch

I got my :bfp: yesterday! I went shopping in the states, and felt off, decided to get a test, and it came up right away! I was 12DPO when I took the test! Dh and I are very excited! Can't wait until we can tell our son!


----------



## Queen Bee.

mommafinch said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday! I went shopping in the states, and felt off, decided to get a test, and it came up right away! I was 12DPO when I took the test! Dh and I are very excited! Can't wait until we can tell our son!

congrats hunnnn:happydance:


----------



## Luckyeleven

Thank you ladies :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi Ladies,

Okay so my CM right now is SUPER watery, like feels like I pee myself a little here and there... it's so embarassing! Like it litterally looks like I peed myself too! :blush:

Has anyone else ever had this problem??:shrug:

Also What's going on with my chart....I had a dip and then a spike but no positive OPKs still....:wacko:


----------



## Luckyeleven

mommafinch said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday! I went shopping in the states, and felt off, decided to get a test, and it came up right away! I was 12DPO when I took the test! Dh and I are very excited! Can't wait until we can tell our son!

Congratulations:flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

mrsfazz said:


> What a horrible day!!! Massive cramps for the majority of the day and lots and lots of creamy/clear cm at the sametime :wacko: I thought maybe AF was here early but nothing not even a spot! Any ideas? I am so confused right now but dont want to think about it too much :growlmad:

Maybe implantation?:shrug:


----------



## ArchangelLou

mommafinch said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday! I went shopping in the states, and felt off, decided to get a test, and it came up right away! I was 12DPO when I took the test! Dh and I are very excited! Can't wait until we can tell our son!

congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations finch!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone...advice on my post...?


----------



## mummyfin

Well, made it to lunchtime and AF not here yet - didn't test today though, decided this morning i'll wait till I'm a day late.

x o x o


----------



## almosthere

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone...advice on my post...?

I had that for 2-3 days I was in a workout class and got very wet, ick! I was like oh, no, af?! But nothing. Perhaps you are about to OV?


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone...advice on my post...?
> 
> I had that for 2-3 days I was in a workout class and got very wet, ick! I was like oh, no, af?! But nothing. Perhaps you are about to OV?Click to expand...

I know I'm getting close to O, but my OPKs are like all over the place, one time it'll be dark , then light, then dark, then light :wacko:

Also looks like I had adip in my chart and then a spike! but no O listed yet:shrug:


----------



## mommyof5

lizlovelust said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Okay so my CM right now is SUPER watery, like feels like I pee myself a little here and there... it's so embarassing! Like it litterally looks like I peed myself too! :blush:
> 
> Has anyone else ever had this problem??:shrug:
> 
> Also What's going on with my chart....I had a dip and then a spike but no positive OPKs still....:wacko:

I get this about 5 days before I ovulate. Like a gush of fluid, and it completely covers your panties. YUCK!!


----------



## almosthere

Hmmm. For me, I randomly took my first OPK ever yesterday because I have not had AF for a while now, and I got a faint pink line, but it was there! So I am happy that I may have a chance of being fertile and OV since coming off the pill. I will keep you updated with my OPK which I am taking around 7/8ish tonight since it is around when I took it last night. I hope mine get's darker and that we both ov soon leading to our BFP! How long have you been off BCPs??


----------



## JessRmom

mrsfazz said:


> What a horrible day!!! Massive cramps for the majority of the day and lots and lots of creamy/clear cm at the sametime I thought maybe AF was here early but nothing not even a spot! Any ideas? I am so confused right now but dont want to think about .
> 
> that's what happened to me yesterday! I'm 10 dpo today and no sign of af and the cramps are gone. I'm not due for a week for AF. What dpo are you?


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> Hmmm. For me, I randomly took my first OPK ever yesterday because I have not had AF for a while now, and I got a faint pink line, but it was there! So I am happy that I may have a chance of being fertile and OV since coming off the pill. I will keep you updated with my OPK which I am taking around 7/8ish tonight since it is around when I took it last night. I hope mine get's darker and that we both ov soon leading to our BFP! How long have you been off BCPs??

I usually always have a faint line on my OPKs, a faint line is not a positive, it;s only positive when it's as dark as or darker than the control line.


----------



## lizlovelust

mommyof5 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Okay so my CM right now is SUPER watery, like feels like I pee myself a little here and there... it's so embarassing! Like it litterally looks like I peed myself too! :blush:
> 
> Has anyone else ever had this problem??:shrug:
> 
> Also What's going on with my chart....I had a dip and then a spike but no positive OPKs still....:wacko:
> 
> I get this about 5 days before I ovulate. Like a gush of fluid, and it completely covers your panties. YUCK!!Click to expand...

Yea exactly!!! I woke up this morning with my panties and Pjays wet, I was like Wtf did I just pee myself! and it doesn't smell or look like pee it smells like CM, Sorry TMI! :dohh:


----------



## JessRmom

I didn't test this morning due to all the cramping I had yesterday. Cramping gone. TMI* threw up while brushing teeth this morning, cp medium low, soft, and close with creamy cm (not like af is coming like yesterday!) I might waituntil tomorrow. I tested at8 dpo and thought I saw the faintest of faint lines but have resolved that I'm just nuts! :) 10 dpo today. Yesterday, I was sure I was out. Today, I'm not so sure. With DS, the teeth brushing morning sickness kicked in at about 6-8 weeks, not at 3-4 so who knows what's going on?


----------



## mummyfin

Help please? Out of curiousity, !'ve been doing opks every day of this cycle, not just the middle. My line had completely vanished for a while but yesterday and today (day AF is due) the lines are there and fairly dark. Is that normal? My period is very regular, 28 days on the dot and usually get darkest line about day 13, like this month.

x o x o


----------



## mummyfin

JessRmom said:


> I didn't test this morning due to all the cramping I had yesterday. Cramping gone. TMI* threw up while brushing teeth this morning, cp medium low, soft, and close with creamy cm (not like af is coming like yesterday!) I might waituntil tomorrow. I tested at8 dpo and thought I saw the faintest of faint lines but have resolved that I'm just nuts! :) 10 dpo today. Yesterday, I was sure I was out. Today, I'm not so sure. With DS, the teeth brushing morning sickness kicked in at about 6-8 weeks, not at 3-4 so who knows what's going on?

That's exactly like me with the morning sickness! Do you think it's too early? I had to have a bit of bread before I stood up!

x o x o


----------



## JessRmom

lizlovelust said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Okay so my CM right now is SUPER watery, like feels like I pee myself a little here and there... it's so embarassing! Like it litterally looks like I peed myself too! :blush:
> 
> Has anyone else ever had this problem??:shrug:
> 
> Also What's going on with my chart....I had a dip and then a spike but no positive OPKs still....:wacko:

I usually get this rightat ovulation. I would not just go by the tests. I would start having romantic evenings every night with DH. :)


----------



## almosthere

lizlovelust said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm. For me, I randomly took my first OPK ever yesterday because I have not had AF for a while now, and I got a faint pink line, but it was there! So I am happy that I may have a chance of being fertile and OV since coming off the pill. I will keep you updated with my OPK which I am taking around 7/8ish tonight since it is around when I took it last night. I hope mine get's darker and that we both ov soon leading to our BFP! How long have you been off BCPs??
> 
> I usually always have a faint line on my OPKs, a faint line is not a positive, it;s only positive when it's as dark as or darker than the control line.Click to expand...

hmm, well hopefully I will be lucky and get a darker line today, i just used a dollar store OPK and instructions said no lines at all=invalid, one line=no LH hormone detected, and 2 lines=LH detected and that line colors may vary, hmm...either way cant wait to pee on something tn! :haha:


----------



## JessRmom

mummyfin said:


> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> I didn't test this morning due to all the cramping I had yesterday. Cramping gone. TMI* threw up while brushing teeth this morning, cp medium low, soft, and close with creamy cm (not like af is coming like yesterday!) I might waituntil tomorrow. I tested at8 dpo and thought I saw the faintest of faint lines but have resolved that I'm just nuts! :) 10 dpo today. Yesterday, I was sure I was out. Today, I'm not so sure. With DS, the teeth brushing morning sickness kicked in at about 6-8 weeks, not at 3-4 so who knows what's going on?
> 
> That's exactly like me with the morning sickness! Do you think it's too early? I had to have a bit of bread before I stood up!
> 
> x o x oClick to expand...

I have no clue! Haha. I know that some do have it this early. I'm praying it is morning sickness! I still feel a little sick and it's been about an hour since that happened. No hpt in the house or I would be testing! Haha. How many dpo are you? What are your other symptoms? When are you testing? :) so many questions!


----------



## ickle pand

Mummyfin - OPK's can pick up HCG, so you could be pregnant. Test!!


----------



## twickywabbit

Tested this morning at 14dpo, and :bfn:. :cry: I think I am out but no sign of the:witch:...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Can I be added? Nov 20th!! Thank you and GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm. For me, I randomly took my first OPK ever yesterday because I have not had AF for a while now, and I got a faint pink line, but it was there! So I am happy that I may have a chance of being fertile and OV since coming off the pill. I will keep you updated with my OPK which I am taking around 7/8ish tonight since it is around when I took it last night. I hope mine get's darker and that we both ov soon leading to our BFP! How long have you been off BCPs??
> 
> I usually always have a faint line on my OPKs, a faint line is not a positive, it;s only positive when it's as dark as or darker than the control line.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, well hopefully I will be lucky and get a darker line today, i just used a dollar store OPK and instructions said no lines at all=invalid, one line=no LH hormone detected, and 2 lines=LH detected and that line colors may vary, hmm...either way cant wait to pee on something tn! :haha:Click to expand...

I couldnt see the pic very well on my phone but ill check when I get to work :) my opks always have a 2nd line too but I heard its bc we always have LH in our system but it gets darker when theres a surge :thumbsup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Tested, BFN:cry:


----------



## Angel baby

I'm 14dpo and tested this morning and BFN. I'm emotional and starting to cramp this morning so I think AF is well on her way. On to my IUI w/ clomid/trigger. Hope she shows this evening or first thing in the morning so I can get the ball rolling with my first scans and blood work. Lots of luck to you all!


----------



## mummyfin

JessRmom said:


> mummyfin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> I didn't test this morning due to all the cramping I had yesterday. Cramping gone. TMI* threw up while brushing teeth this morning, cp medium low, soft, and close with creamy cm (not like af is coming like yesterday!) I might waituntil tomorrow. I tested at8 dpo and thought I saw the faintest of faint lines but have resolved that I'm just nuts! :) 10 dpo today. Yesterday, I was sure I was out. Today, I'm not so sure. With DS, the teeth brushing morning sickness kicked in at about 6-8 weeks, not at 3-4 so who knows what's going on?
> 
> That's exactly like me with the morning sickness! Do you think it's too early? I had to have a bit of bread before I stood up!
> 
> x o x oClick to expand...
> 
> I have no clue! Haha. I know that some do have it this early. I'm praying it is morning sickness! I still feel a little sick and it's been about an hour since that happened. No hpt in the house or I would be testing! Haha. How many dpo are you? What are your other symptoms? When are you testing? :) so many questions!Click to expand...

I'm 14 dpo but waiting to test tomorrow morning with FMU. Wanted to wait till the day after AF due. Other than the sickness I've been very emotional at totally ridiculous things like getting the wrong kind of washing liquid haha! :blush: and the past few evenings my face has suddenly flushed really red and hot - my midwife said it was quite common last time I was pregnant. No AF yet woop!

Good luck!

x o x o


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks for asking PEPSICHIC! :hugs: MY DW and I were feeling terrible this weekend, AF came with a vengence, and that was after my feelings were totally torn up with the last BFN. I was completely gutted. I am ready to start the week and new cycle off better however, so I am back, and it is time to play CATCHUP!!! 

SATURDAY Happy B-Day EMLETS DH!! :cake:
Happy Anniversary MUMMYFIN!! :wedding:

:test::test: *Saturday!!*AMANADAAMB1108, ANGELRIA, CRAZYCHICK31, ELLIS0495, GD29, JEOESTRICH, KIMBRE, KRISSIE1234UK, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, RAFWIFE, ROMPY, and TWICKYWABBIT!!!:test::test:

:test::test:*Yesterday!!*ALMOSTHERE, BELLS N BUMP, C1403, INARU816, JOSEPHINE3, MOMMY2LILMEN, NEWLYMRS, OCEAN_PEARL, and TYLER LEWIS!!:test::test:

TODAY! Happy Anniversary Queen Bee.!! :wedding:
:test::test:*TODAY!!*!!!BDAWN8403, GAIJN, JESSRMOM, LOVEBUG1821, MELLYMOMMY, MUMMYFIN, and SLLYDRKFISH!!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, BOGOS, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, MRSMOO72, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CANADIANMAPLE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, LALALEN, ANNALAV, CITRUS, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, and PROMISE07!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:SPAGGY37, PEPSICHIC, MRSFAZZ, LEKKERSLAAP, RDY4NUMBER2, LAURAMANI17, MAMMATOTWO, DISCOCLARE, DAZED125, CANADA8, PSYCHNUT09, SUNSHINE7125, xBOOCHANx, MICHELLEW, RUTHYH, WENDYK1, NEWHOPE11, HOPING4GIRL, ICKLE PAND, TAURUSMOM05, MRS S-M, DAYDREAMING22, and LUCKYELEVEN!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months NEWLYMRS, SLYDRKFISH, CANADA8, LUCKYELEVEN, MRS_DUTCH15, MUMOFTO, and MOMMAFINCH!!! :happydance::bfp:


HOLDEN_BABEZ, at times, 11DPO is still too early to test as implantation can take place through 12DPO. As well, if you aren't certain by some measure (temp) that you OVd a particular day, you could be less DPO... GL :dust:

SUNNIE, AF got me... however, after some serious crying, and praying, and thinking, I am now hoping fora very special forever BFP baby Christmas gift! FXD! Now for you , POAS at CD2... terrible :haha:

KEEDA, absolutely NOT stupid to wait, in fact, that is what we should be doing to avoid the BFNs and saddness that comes with those, not to mention all the $$ on HPTs that we waste, proud of your wait, that's what I do as well! :dust:

HAPPYBEANY, YAY for a +OPK!!! you are in this chase now, but you should be :sex::dust:

JUSTKIA, my cycle changed this mo nth too, it is crazy.... but I am back in this thing! :dust:

IWANNA, good luck Hun with the clomid! :dust:

PRETTYLADYY, I changed your date to the 23rd, you are back in for Nov! :dust:

HOPING4, I am all to familiar with your testing times, :haha: GL with staying occupied, even if you last a little longer to test this time, it will be an improvement... FXD!:dust:

LIZ, CD10 stick looks almost positive, however, I think that your temp is the deciding factor, and I think that it was after, you need a few more temps and crosshairs should appear :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you CRAZYCHICK31, KIMBRE, BELLS N BUMP, CATLOVER, CALISTA20, RAFWIFE, and SHORTY88!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

FIONA, I am so sorry to hear that your bean has grown wings. :hugs: I know that it is a hard thing, as I have also experienced an MC. Take care of yourself, work towards feeling better and then make decisions you need to, GL:dust:

LEKKERSLAAP, I think that it is likely CD15 for your OV, but gotta wait on more temps to confirm... :dust:

MRSMOO, hang in there Hun, I know the feeling, after my MC, OV was a long wait :dust:

ICKLE, I hope that it works for SILs as well. Loving that you have a test date, see you then!! :dust:

OORWEE, sounds like you will be in Dec with me, I'm headed over there now... :dust:

YAY for that smiley RNTTC!!! :sex: :dust:

Sorry DEBZIE, I know that that schedule from OH was disappointing, but I will see you in DEC!!! Same with you RAFWIFE!! :dust:

WATERLILY23 and ALMOSTHERE, I changed you test date, let's get it in Nov! :dust:

BDAWN, it is actually possible to OV two times and not have AF. I use to have (before MC) AF every other month for almost 20 years, and confirmed OV monthly.... GL :dust:

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Queen Bee.

went back up seen the test and thought i seen a second line but i think its just the dye has ran i dunno will test again in the morning or something


----------



## jenn155

Tested today and bfn but still no af (suppose to start today). Congrats on the new bfp's and Sorry to the bfn's and af's.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Would it be better to test in the morning or tonight? but how long would i need to hold in the pee? lol


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Can you change my test date to Nov. 28? AF started a little earlier than normal (on the 31st). My usual cycle is 28 days so i'm guessing i should be testing when AF is due again on the 28th. Thanks


----------



## sdeitrick1

MrsMM24 can you change my test date to the 11th please? Thank you!


----------



## Tanzibar83

MrsMM I never thought I'd actually be posting this for real but I got my positive at 13dpo (Saturday) can you update my info on the front page. xxxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

BFN.
 



Attached Files:







IMG0069A.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## paula181

*WOW 27 BFP's that is amazing and we are only 7 days into November!! 

xx*


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yayyy congrats to all the BFP's!!! :happydance:


----------



## MummytoOscar

paula181 said:


> *WOW 27 BFP's that is amazing and we are only 7 days into November!!
> 
> xx*

That's wicked news! 27 BFPs in 7 days that's nearly 4 a day of us are discovering we're pregnant! :happydance: :thumbup:

Do you have room for one more in here? I plan on testing 15th Nov.

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Can you put me down for testing on the 25th? Thanks. Good luck everyone, November is our month. Fairy dust all around!!!!


----------



## Abii

mommy2be7772 said:


> Can you put me down for testing on the 25th? Thanks. Good luck everyone, November is our month. Fairy dust all around!!!!

*MY BIRTHDAY IS THE 25TH!!!* lol
sorry just had to throw that out there..hopefully you get your bfp, that would be awesome if the day of my bday was lucky:haha::blush:
gl fx'd


----------



## Sunnie1984

Almostthere - I have completely blank opk's normally but three days before ov last cycle I got faint lines that got darker until positive. So perhaps you are about to ovulate now rather than when you thought?

FXD that you are starting the TWW wait, get busy missy!

Lizlovelust - you are probably approaching ov. Possibly that your LH surge happens later in the day and so tests mid afternoon aren't registering full positives? I'm not 100% mine get really dark, although I test with FMU so I just start bd'ing as soon as the lines begin to show, trying not to miss it! 

Debzie, boo, that's rubbish timing! But we'll see you in the December thread, I hope. FXD that next month is yours! 


Congrats to all the BFP'S that's a fabulous record so far, let's keep them coming!

MrsMM, I'm so so sorry af came with a vengeance, I know it's horrible. Keep your spirits up though, you will get a sticky bean soon, I know you will. At least you have got a good grip on your cycles, that'll help so much. If you ever want to talk/rant, just let me know.

AFM - CD5. My OPK picked up a line this morning, so so too early so I'm just watching ATM, nut bd'ing regardless, don't want to miss out if my body is being weird!


----------



## MrsMM24

SUNNIE, thank you soooo much, don't be surprised if I take you up on that. I spend alot of time being hopeful and excited with and for everyone else, so I don't deal with my own BFNs and sadness.... :hugs: :hugs:

QUEEN, I think that you should wait till the morning and test again hun FMU is always the best:dust:

JENN, hang in there, you are still in this thing! :dust:

MRSRESA, I changed your date, looovely to have you here in Nov again! :dust:

SDEITRICK, I changed your date too Hun, GL FXD!:dust:

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :bfp: TANZIBAR!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

Welcome :hi: MUMMYTOOSCAR and MOMMY2BE! GL FXD! :dust:

MOMMY2BE, congrats on the wedding, how did it go, how was your trip up here!?!? :wedding:


----------



## KozmikKitten

mommy2be7772 said:


> Can you put me down for testing on the 25th? Thanks. Good luck everyone, November is our month. Fairy dust all around!!!!

:wave: We are testing-date buddies! =) Hope its an extra lucky day!


----------



## JessRmom

mummyfin said:


> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyfin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> I didn't test this morning due to all the cramping I had yesterday. Cramping gone. TMI* threw up while brushing teeth this morning, cp medium low, soft, and close with creamy cm (not like af is coming like yesterday!) I might waituntil tomorrow. I tested at8 dpo and thought I saw the faintest of faint lines but have resolved that I'm just nuts! :) 10 dpo today. Yesterday, I was sure I was out. Today, I'm not so sure. With DS, the teeth brushing morning sickness kicked in at about 6-8 weeks, not at 3-4 so who knows what's going on?
> 
> That's exactly like me with the morning sickness! Do you think it's too early? I had to have a bit of bread before I stood up!
> 
> x o x oClick to expand...
> 
> I have no clue! Haha. I know that some do have it this early. I'm praying it is morning sickness! I still feel a little sick and it's been about an hour since that happened. No hpt in the hous e or I would be testing! Haha. How many dpo are you? What are your other symptoms? When are you testing? :) so many questions!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 14 dpo but waiting to test tomorrow morning with FMU. Wanted to wait till the day after AF due. Other than the sickness I've been very emotional at totally ridiculous things like getting the wrong kind of washing liquid haha! :blush: and the past few evenings my face has suddenly flushed really red and hot - my midwife said it was quite common last time I was pregnant. No AF yet woop!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> x o x oClick to expand...

That sounds so exciting! Hoping you get a bfp! I think I may test tomorrow. Not sure yet though! See, the last time I was pregnant, I had no clue. I worked at an obgyn office and a woman came in with my lmp that was pregnant. I figured I would test at that point! So it's very strange thinking about it all the time! Forme this month, other than the vomiting, cramps have been here since about 3 dpo and with DS, I had cramps throughout my entie pregnany. Hoping it's the month for both of us!


----------



## Sunnie1984

MrsMM24 said:


> SUNNIE, thank you soooo much, don't be surprised if I take you up on that. I spend alot of time being hopeful and excited with and for everyone else, so I don't deal with my own BFNs and sadness.... :hugs: :

seriously, anytime, i really mean that. You spend so much time being upbeat for everyone else, but sometimes you need some time and space to vent. 

So literally anything I can do, just let me know. I know how horrid it feels, even more so the longer it goes on. But I know it's coming for you, I can feel it. 

Xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Can you make my date for the 30th? I have absolutely NO idea when I'll be O'ing, but I'm hoping to still being able to test in November. AF is gone, which is REALLY weird bc she's usually around for 7 days exactly and it was only 5 this time. -Not that I'm complaining :haha:


----------



## fiona23

Hi again everyone, thank you to everyone for their support. 
Me and my partner had a long chat about things today, now my head is a bit clearer, and decided we are going to ttc again straight away. I haven't worked out when my next af would be due yet but I think it'll be around the start of December. I'll keep in touch and let you know. Good luck to those still waiting to test, I'll keep checking back to see how you all get on x


----------



## almosthere

kissesandhugs said:


> Can you make my date for the 30th? I have absolutely NO idea when I'll be O'ing, but I'm hoping to still being able to test in November. AF is gone, which is REALLY weird bc she's usually around for 7 days exactly and it was only 5 this time. -Not that I'm complaining :haha:

we are testing buddies! :hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah mrsmm!! I'm so sorry :( yes, its ok to vent and be sad....I was this month. I wanted to not try anymore, and dh was very supportive, but I felt I made the decision all by myself without asking him :blush: and I was very hormonal. NOw that all that has passed I'm back on track!! I really want to talk to him about it, but he doesn't want to talk about it at all...so frustrating.:dohh: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
so my goal is to make it past 12 dpo, thats when I tested last month!! Thanksgiving will help break things up!! :happydance: 
Lots of luck to everyone!!:dust:


----------



## hoping4girl

almosthere said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Can you make my date for the 30th? I have absolutely NO idea when I'll be O'ing, but I'm hoping to still being able to test in November. AF is gone, which is REALLY weird bc she's usually around for 7 days exactly and it was only 5 this time. -Not that I'm complaining :haha:
> 
> we are testing buddies! :hugs:Click to expand...

:blush: me too.... :thumbup:


----------



## inaru816

The witch arrived today! I hope next cycle is the one! That would be the best Christmas present!


----------



## AC1987

I don't know if I should post in this thread or not, seeing as I'm unsure if I'll test this month. I think if AF is late by a day or two I shall. *Crossing fingers*


----------



## ArchangelLou

i tested today with fmu and got bfn so not going to test again until af is a couple of days late so probably be thursday or friday


----------



## Mrs S-M

Well I have brown streaked CM sorry TMI, hoping its implantation bleed but thinking I may be out :cry: gutted.


----------



## ickle pand

Wow - we're at 12% already and we're only 7 days in :)


----------



## mommyof5

Ok, I just wanted to share this because I thought it was the greatest thing ever. About 2 days ago I got a craving! For the scent of pine, yes like a pine tree, and it did not go away. Well when I was at the store the other day I found a pine tree scented yankee candle. It smalls so good, and is feeding my craving.


----------



## holden_babez

twickywabbit said:


> Tested this morning at 14dpo, and :bfn:. :cry: I think I am out but no sign of the:witch:...

me too twickywabbit... 

14DPO and AF due today and no sign or even symptom..
Chekced cervix before I done the test just incase i wasted it and CM still a little tacky and cervix is medium long and firm.. so I dont know what the hell is hapopening in there..

Thinking I might go to my doctor this morning if I can get in and organise a Beta hCg blood test to ease my mind.. if that comes back negative I know the witch is late and can stop stressing ... cause if I dont the stress of it might keep her away longer and I dont want t delay my December BFP any longer :)

PS I tested with a Confirm and FRER and have pictures ot attached in the pregnancy test thread :)

Best of luck everyone and H&H 9 months 

Skye x


----------



## almosthere

hoping4girl said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Can you make my date for the 30th? I have absolutely NO idea when I'll be O'ing, but I'm hoping to still being able to test in November. AF is gone, which is REALLY weird bc she's usually around for 7 days exactly and it was only 5 this time. -Not that I'm complaining :haha:
> 
> we are testing buddies! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: me too.... :thumbup:Click to expand...

woohoo, we should make a nickname for our group! hahaha :haha:


----------



## c1403

Im out.... :witch: got me
Although I do get another change in November....but i wont be testing untill 3/4 Dec

Congrats to all :bfp: and :hugs: to those the witch got


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry that AF flew in C1403 and INARU, I hope to see you around testing in December!!! Unless you will sneak one in at the end of this month GL FXD!:dust:

AC1987, join us Hun, you do belong here! :dust:

ARCH, GL with testing! :dust;

MRS S-M, too early to be out at 6DPO unless you have an extremely short LP... likely implantation... GL FXD! :dust:

MOMMYOF5, sounds very promising, you and that pine! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I will be testing again in a week, just incase.
Unless AF shows up!


----------



## Mrs S-M

MrsMM24 said:


> MRS S-M, too early to be out at 6DPO unless you have an extremely short LP... likely implantation... GL FXD! :dust:

I think I ovulated early so think I am 9dpo, which is CD 27. I have had some funny cycles a couple of months ago it was only 30 days long when usually around 36. 

Really hoping it is implantation but this is how my last really short cycle started...


----------



## bdawn8403

Big surprise.......I'm out. :growlmad:


----------



## happybeany

Sorry that AF got you, MrsMM! :hugs:

I had a temperature rise this morning after my positive OPK and ferning tests yesterday... yippee :D I;m pretty sure I ovulated, so now in the TWW :D :dust: for everyone xxx


----------



## holden_babez

I have a question...

If i found a small amount of browish blood on my knickers around 8-9DPO (dont really remember when) and AF is due todays (14DPO) COULD i still get a BFN reading this morning but actually be pregnant??

No sign of AF showing up (normally get slight cramps day before she shows and the following morning can wake and she is here.. like clock work) but not this month.. 

Checked Cervix earlier before I tested (so i didnt waste a test) and it is medium, long and soft... not firm like it was yesterdaybut not mushy either.. if that males sense....

Thanks 
Skye x


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Can you make my date for the 30th? I have absolutely NO idea when I'll be O'ing, but I'm hoping to still being able to test in November. AF is gone, which is REALLY weird bc she's usually around for 7 days exactly and it was only 5 this time. -Not that I'm complaining :haha:
> 
> we are testing buddies! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: me too.... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo, we should make a nickname for our group! hahaha :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

I'm due for AF in about 5 or 6 days. And I was wondering how accurate will a HPT be if I used one on the day of it, or would it be better waiting 3 days to a week? Because I would hate to be disappointed again by false positives.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Please put me down for the 18th!
DH and I have been trying ttc for 18 months now and...no luck!!! If I catch that stork...!!

Hoping in a great X-mas present! :)


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats tanzi!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Holden - yes because if its implantation bleeding it could take 2-3 days to build up enough hormone to be read by a preg test


----------



## JessRmom

so tested about 5 minutes ago, 445 pm et with FRER and so confused! Thereis a line but I can't tell if it has color. Called them and they said they don't have evap lines and I should retest in a couple of days... Tried to tak a pic but nothing showed up in the pic. Anybody have this happen? I'm 10 dpo.


----------



## bdawn8403

JessRmom said:


> so tested about 5 minutes ago, 445 pm et with FRER and so confused! Thereis a line but I can't tell if it has color. Called them and they said they don't have evap lines and I should retest in a couple of days... Tried to tak a pic but nothing showed up in the pic. Anybody have this happen? I'm 10 dpo.

I don't believe they don't have evap lines. I had one a few days ago and I still got AF so they DO have evap lines. :nope:


----------



## kissesandhugs

JessRmom said:


> so tested about 5 minutes ago, 445 pm et with FRER and so confused! Thereis a line but I can't tell if it has color. Called them and they said they don't have evap lines and I should retest in a couple of days... Tried to tak a pic but nothing showed up in the pic. Anybody have this happen? I'm 10 dpo.

Might be an indent line :shrug:

Try with fmu or in a couple days :hugs:


----------



## JessRmom

kissesandhugs said:


> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> so tested about 5 minutes ago, 445 pm et with FRER and so confused! Thereis a line but I can't tell if it has color. Called them and they said they don't have evap lines and I should retest in a couple of days... Tried to tak a pic but nothing showed up in the pic. Anybody have this happen? I'm 10 dpo.
> 
> Might be an indent line :shrug:
> 
> Try with fmu or in a couple days :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks! It's so frustrating! I paid a lot more money for this test and it shows that. The line is so thin I can't tell what color it is or if ithas more of a color. It did show the second the control came up. I'm gonna take one tomorrow with fmu. If it's bfn, I'll wait til I'm late.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats to all the new :bfp: 's!!


----------



## sweet_honey

AF was due on 4th-5th but so far it's still a no-show! :)

Tested on the 4th and today, both BFN's. 

Congrats to those who got their BFP's and H&H 9 months!

FX for everyone waiting for future soon-to-come BFP's!


----------



## butterfly76

Can I join? Not sure how to..


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Ladies...Quick question for you... This is my 2nd month using OPK's... last month I never got a positive, or anything close enough to be a maybe positive... I think this afternoon's test confirms ovulation for this month... Do you agree? Not sure the margin of error for the terms "darker than control"... We've been BDing all weekend, and will again tonight... So if this is a positive, odds are looking good this month!!
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-07_18-41-54_788.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sdeitrick1

I would say that's positive!!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Ladies...Quick question for you... This is my 2nd month using OPK's... last month I never got a positive, or anything close enough to be a maybe positive... I think this afternoon's test confirms ovulation for this month... Do you agree? Not sure the margin of error for the terms "darker than control"... We've been BDing all weekend, and will again tonight... So if this is a positive, odds are looking good this month!!

It looks positive to me!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Would anyone like to be TTC buddies? :D


----------



## MrsMoo72

butterfly76 said:


> Can I join? Not sure how to..

You just did butterfly! Welcome :flower:


----------



## KozmikKitten

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Ladies...Quick question for you... This is my 2nd month using OPK's... last month I never got a positive, or anything close enough to be a maybe positive... I think this afternoon's test confirms ovulation for this month... Do you agree? Not sure the margin of error for the terms "darker than control"... We've been BDing all weekend, and will again tonight... So if this is a positive, odds are looking good this month!!

Looks positive! But remember, the OPK's dont confirm O, just the surge of hormones, aka "gearing up" to O. Temping can confirm, I think.


----------



## KozmikKitten

butterfly76 said:


> Can I join? Not sure how to..

Just tell us when you think you'll test and the wonderfull MrsMM will add you to the first page! Welcome! :flower:


----------



## JustKia

Wow this thread sure moved along fast today!

Well, I'm still in limbo - just starting out on CD42. Still no sign of AF and no BFP either.
FFriend ditched my (dotted) crosshairs - if any chart stalkers would like to take a look and tell me what you think that's be great =)
Huge temp drop over the past couple days so I expected a :witch: visit. That said my during AF temps this cycle were high...

I think I'll wait until CD49 and then see my doctor unless Af or a BFP turns up before then.

Nov 8th is our 3rd Wedding Anni but we kind of celebrated last night (Mon) too with Mexican takeout, then we're planning on a movie and dinner tonight (Tue). Had hoped for a bfp Anni present.


----------



## lizlovelust

JustKia said:


> Wow this thread sure moved along fast today!
> 
> Well, I'm still in limbo - just starting out on CD42. Still no sign of AF and no BFP either.
> FFriend ditched my (dotted) crosshairs - if any chart stalkers would like to take a look and tell me what you think that's be great =)
> Huge temp drop over the past couple days so I expected a :witch: visit. That said my during AF temps this cycle were high...
> 
> I think I'll wait until CD49 and then see my doctor unless Af or a BFP turns up before then.
> 
> Nov 8th is our 3rd Wedding Anni but we kind of celebrated last night (Mon) too with Mexican takeout, then we're planning on a movie and dinner tonight (Tue). Had hoped for a bfp Anni present.

You're temps dipping looks like AF is on it's way.:flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Ladies...Quick question for you... This is my 2nd month using OPK's... last month I never got a positive, or anything close enough to be a maybe positive... I think this afternoon's test confirms ovulation for this month... Do you agree? Not sure the margin of error for the terms "darker than control"... We've been BDing all weekend, and will again tonight... So if this is a positive, odds are looking good this month!!

Looks positive! The test line isnt always darker than the control line for some people :)


----------



## mammawannabe

Congrats to all the New BFP's :thumbup:
Hugs to all the AF ladies
Good luck to all the ladies in the TWW

I am cd24 and just had some ewcm ? I usually have a 28-30 day cycle, so i would think this is really late for me to Ov....didn't actually get a +opk from cd10-21 so i'm not sure what's going on...OH and I tried to get a session in but it just wasn't working for us tonight. ek. Af is due sat 11/2 so i'm not sure, i guess i will test on sat if no af...what do you think you girls?


----------



## cckarting

mamma i would guess that if you didn't get a pos opk or any other signs of O, you could be O'ing late! i would try an opk and see if it's pos. I didn't O until cd 38 and I didn't get a pos until then either! GL Justkia- by looking at your chart it doesn't look like you've O'd yet hun. so you could either be o'ing really really late, or going to have an anov cycle. GL


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think is going on with my chart?


----------



## cckarting

there's not really enough info in your chart to go by liz but i'd say if you have a couple days of high temps you'll get your ch. i see you got your pos opk, i thought you were getting there when you posted just didn't think it would be so soon!


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> there's not really enough info in your chart to go by liz but i'd say if you have a couple days of high temps you'll get your ch. i see you got your pos opk, i thought you were getting there when you posted just didn't think it would be so soon!

I'm not 100% sure if it's positive, but I'm assuming it is. I guess we'll find out huh? :shrug:


----------



## cckarting

you going to keep opking? did they go to stark negative today?


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> you going to keep opking? did they go to stark negative today?

No, they are still there but light, not super super light though. I'd say mediumish. :wacko:


----------



## cckarting

so i'd say if there not back to stark white then the opk's would still be neg. i think they go right back to neg after your lh surge ends.


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> so i'd say if there not back to stark white then the opk's would still be neg. i think they go right back to neg after your lh surge ends.

Well I know they are negative right now being as their light. :wacko:


----------



## lillichloe

Can I join? I will be testing on the 18th.


----------



## jenn155

Well I can't believe it but you can change my BFN from this morning to a BFP!

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/jbailey155/photo.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

jenn155 said:


> Well I can't believe it but you can change my BFN from this morning to a BFP!
> 
> <a href="https://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/jbailey155/?action=view&amp;current=photo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/jbailey155/photo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

hmm I don't want to be a downer but blue dyes are known for false positives, it gave me a false positive and I was clearly negative.

It looks pretty dang positive, but do a pink dye!


----------



## lizlovelust

I've never used wondfo's before, but I think this is a positive?:shrug:

I know each brand OPK can be different depending on the woman.

I just felt like I needed to do another OPK today and it came out super dark!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0905.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0904.jpg


----------



## keela

Congrats Jenn!!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

lizlovelust said:


> I've never used wondfo's before, but I think this is a positive?:shrug:
> 
> I know each brand OPK can be different depending on the woman.
> 
> I just felt like I needed to do another OPK today and it came out super dark!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0905.jpg
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0904.jpg

well, thats not _technically_ a positive BUT i hope you are having lots of :sex:. AND i bet if you test in the morning 4 hours after your fmu... you will get an even darker line! :)

:dust:
fx! gl!


----------



## Canada8

congrats jenn!!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Congratulations Jenni :happydance:


----------



## holden_babez

congrats Jenni :) H&H 9 months


----------



## DBZ34

jenn155 said:


> Well I can't believe it but you can change my BFN from this morning to a BFP!
> 
> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/jbailey155/photo.jpg

I can believe it! Congrats!! :)


----------



## krissie1234uk

Congrats to all the ladies with thier new BFP's, I'm so happy for you all.

Still no AF but I've had a massive temp drop this morning so I think I'm out. I hope the wicked witch comes today, I don't want this to be the start of longer cycles for me. I'm always 30 - 31 days and bang, as soon as we start TTC I get a 34 day cycle...


----------



## ocean_pearl

Don't know if AF got me or not?! Just went toilet and had brown blood, not loads just when I wiped. I'm 12dpo which is early for me to get period, I'm usually late. Got slight cramping too. 

Any ideas girls? X


----------



## mummyfin

:bfn: on a digital this morning. One day late for AF. Not too worried till AF comes, took a lot longer to get a positive with DS.

x o x o


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congrats to all the new BFP's! What a lucky thread!

Lizlovelust, if you gets few more days of high temperatures, I'd say you ov'd on CD10. Wait for those cross hairs and get BD'ing!

Justkia, I think you may be about to Ov late, have you got any more OPK's to test with? My last cycle I didn't ov until C38 and I was just lucky that I used OPK's all month just to be sure so I caught it! 

AFM - CD6 today. Still faint lines on OPK, so awaiting Ov whenever it wants to turn up. 

xxx


----------



## 2016

Fantastic to see so many BFPs this month! :yipee:

:af: just got me, a day early. I had a massive temp dip I dared to hope was implantation but I guess it's not enough time for things to stick (if there was anything to stick) when AF arrives the very next day. It's always been my problem with a short LP.
I'm just grateful I don't have another ectopic especially with LOs 1st birthday coming up in 2 weeks and moving house in 3 weeks. It will happen in it's perfect time.


----------



## LalaR

Ovulating today I think so into the TWW again from tomorrow. Yipee!! Short cyles are at least good for one thing. 
Congrats to all the BFPs so far and good luck to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## goodvibes2

hows my chart looking ladies? :shrug:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations jenn!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

My chart looks horrible so far, feel free to stalk it and tell me what you think. My temps are really low so I think I had a really weak ov. I just want this cycle to be over so that I can start soy to improve it :(


----------



## JustKia

Thanks chart stalkers :mrgreen:

I have been doing OPKs still - what can I say I'm an addict LMAO but they are absolute negs, not even a hint of a line.

I'll admit that long cycles scare me because they are usually followed by prolonged bleeding. My last 46 day cycle was followed by 27 days of bleeding. 51 day cycle followed by 29 days of bleeding. I even had a 48 day cycle followed by 82 days of bleeding!
And all my doctor wants to do is give me 30mg Norethisterone for 21 days which makes me keep bleeding the whole time I'm taking it and stops a couple days after I stop the Norethisterone. The pharmacist warned me that it wouldn't prevent pregnancy, but I took progesterone only BCPs when I was a teen, so I can wrap my head around the Norethisterone (which is just synthetic progesterone) not preventing pregnancy and the last thing I want to do is prevent when we've been TTC/NTNP for over 6 years now (this is cycle 58).


----------



## ocean_pearl

AF got me just now! Good luck to all those still waiting!

I'm going back to ntnp for a bit x


----------



## bdawn8403

ocean_pearl said:


> AF got me just now! Good luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> I'm going back to ntnp for a bit x

I am thinking of doing that too. I think this month we are only going to BD once around Ov and thats it. I've given up for now :nope:

Hope it works for you :flower:


----------



## Rompy

Hie all. Still no sign of AF for me,BFN for the the past 2 days. Am just hanging in there and praying and hoping.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies!! Congrats on all those wonderful BFPs!! I was in on the first but AF got me. So as my cycle is running with the month, I'll be ovulating in the next few days and testing on the 30th! Maybe this time?!?! So add me for the 30th please!!


----------



## carlitosway

Well we said we would wait a week, I didn't go out this month and buy a million different test, just 1 dollar store cheapie. AF should have been here this morning or could come later today, I don't know-I have no symptoms it will... In the meantime, I just couldn't wait. I took the test and I never thought I would dismantle a pregnancy test-but I think there is a faint line. 

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







carly.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 45


----------



## ickle pand

I see a faint pink line! Test again tomorrow though to be sure.


----------



## jhrg35x

Trust me you are not the only crazy one, I've taken apart more than one test in my ttc journey.

I would retest, I always ended up with a better result later, maybe one this morning and another around lunch?

fx for you!


----------



## carlitosway

Thanks ladies. I will try a FRER this evening to see if I get a bold positive, because he left for work thinking I've finally lost my mind.


----------



## lizlovelust

I deff see a line!!:thumbup:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I can see a line but like others said I'd test again over the next few days just to try and get a darker line x GL and I have my FX'd for you xx


----------



## carlitosway

My goodness! It's been almost two full decades since I had a baby, if I am pregnant this will be an amazing journey this go round.


----------



## lizlovelust

carlitosway said:


> My goodness! It's been almost two full decades since I had a baby, if I am pregnant this will be an amazing journey this go round.

congrats!!:thumbup:


----------



## ArchangelLou

feeling very confused today test was absolutely negative yesterday and cervical position was high dry and hard and today it is low soft and wet i just dont get it does anyone have any advice as to what could be going on xxxxxx

congratulations to all who got their bfp and to all those still waiting baby dust xxxxxxxx


----------



## almosthere

carlitosway said:


> My goodness! It's been almost two full decades since I had a baby, if I am pregnant this will be an amazing journey this go round.

I see a line, congrats, you are preggo!!!!


----------



## almosthere

AFM, I started very, very lightly spotting last night before bed, so I am counting it as CD1. My last AF off BCP's was very, very light and spotty with some random blood flow so I am taking it my periods are still light (although weird, as they were a bit heavier on the pill). Any who, happy to say I am starting fresh with my 3rd cycle. Hope it's thirds the charm! I would really love to be pregnant by this year!! :cloud9:

So quick question, if my first cycle was 25 days and my last was 29, do I assume this time is going to be an average of 27 or assume both to cover all bases? I am DEF using OPKS this time around!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm feeling so ARGH at the moment. I feel like I might be pregnant but at the same time feeling very discouraged as I've had 3 BFNs, period is due tomorrow and not really any sign of it.

As this is just one renegade month of trying i don't feel like i'll be lucky enough to get pregnant on 1 cycle but I am having so many symptoms. YET still BFNs. Going to wait until AF is late and test Friday at the latest if the witch hasn't reared her ugly head by then anyway. 

SO i'm ever so annoyed and my mind is so preoccupied. GL to those still waiting, hugs for those who got a nasty visit and congrats to all the BFPs I hope to be joining you soon xx


----------



## JenniferAnn

almosthere said:


> AFM, I started very, very lightly spotting last night before bed, so I am counting it as CD1. My last AF off BCP's was very, very light and spotty with some random blood flow so I am taking it my periods are still light (although weird, as they were a bit heavier on the pill). Any who, happy to say I am starting fresh with my 3rd cycle. Hope it's thirds the charm! I would really love to be pregnant by this year!! :cloud9:
> 
> So quick question, if my first cycle was 25 days and my last was 29, do I assume this time is going to be an average of 27 or assume both to cover all bases? I am DEF using OPKS this time around!!! :thumbup:

I would base it on a 27-28day cycle for now and yes use OPK's :)


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies, I'm back in the 2ww! 1dpo today due af November 20th. Followed smep this month! Praying it's worked :) x


----------



## almosthere

WishfulX1 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back in the 2ww! 1dpo today due af November 20th. Followed smep this month! Praying it's worked :) x

Good luck sweetie, got my FX tightly for you!


----------



## almosthere

JenniferAnn said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I started very, very lightly spotting last night before bed, so I am counting it as CD1. My last AF off BCP's was very, very light and spotty with some random blood flow so I am taking it my periods are still light (although weird, as they were a bit heavier on the pill). Any who, happy to say I am starting fresh with my 3rd cycle. Hope it's thirds the charm! I would really love to be pregnant by this year!! :cloud9:
> 
> So quick question, if my first cycle was 25 days and my last was 29, do I assume this time is going to be an average of 27 or assume both to cover all bases? I am DEF using OPKS this time around!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I would base it on a 27-28day cycle for now and yes use OPK's :)Click to expand...

Thanks, you are so helpful!! I am such a newbie and have been just going with the flow :haha: But I am cracking down and starting OPKS for real and BD BIG TIME, woohoo, to August 2012 babies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wedding:Happy Anniversary JUSTKIA!:wedding:

:test::test:*TODAY!!* ARCHANGELLOU, HOLDEN_BABEZ, KROS330, MOMMYOF5, SKYRAAA, and TIFFANYAMB3R!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, BOGOS, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, MRSMOO72, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CANADIANMAPLE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, LALALEN, ANNALAV, CITRUS, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAAMB1108, ANGELRIA, ELLIS0495, GD29, JEOESTRICH, KRISSIE1234UK, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TWICKYWABBIT, ALMOSTHERE, MOMMY2LILMEN, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, JESSRMOM, LOVEBUG1821, MELLYMOMMY, and MUMMYFIN!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:SWEETCURLY79 and LILLICHLOE!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months JENN155!!! :happydance::bfp:

YAY for a +OPK HAPPYBEANY!! Hope the BDg has been plentiful... :dust:

AC1987, day of could be good enough, but I would likely wait till the following morning to avoid BFNs and disappointments Hun, unless the measurement of the stick is 10mui! :dust

BUTTERFLY76, all I need is your testing date, and... you have joined! :dust:

EAANDBA, I would say if that's not positive, that is as close as it gets... :sex: ASAP! the egg drops 12-36 hrs after a pos! :dust:

QUEEN BEE., I willgladly be your TTC buddy!!! I am sure there are more in this thread as well! :dust:

JUSTKIA, to be honest, it will probably be late, I think it is possible at CD41 so... BD!!! :dust:

MAMMAWANNABE, I think that as long as you have that EWCM, you should take advantage of that and BD!! late OV is definitely possible and unless temping and tracking using OPKs, it is hard to tell that exactly when! :dust:

LIZ, that chart looks like you are gearing up to OV. I saw, BD until the crosshairs and temp confirm Hun! That positive OPK shows that that egg is dropping in 12-36hrs! :sex: :dust:

KRISSIE, I understand wanting AF to come so that cycles can be worked out, I hope that if she continues to be late, it is for a very good BFP reason! :dust:

FXD!! MUMMYFIN! :dust:

LALAR... :sex::sex: OV!!! :dust:

GOODVIBES, I think that chart is lookign really good FXD!:dust:

ICKLE, I don't know why your temps are so low, when is AF due? :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you INARU816, C1403, BDAWN, 2016, OCEAN_PEARL, and JOSEPHINE3!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

Ladies, a BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, ARCHANGELLOU, KISSESAND, SWEET_HONEY, MUMMYFIN, and ROMPY, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!

POSTALMOM, I'm so happy you are back in this November chase! Your date has changed! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## AC1987

Can you put me down for the 13th? I'll let you know if Im gonna actually test on the 12th seeing as thats when AF is due.


----------



## twickywabbit

Still no AF. :) But BFN.


----------



## Ellis0498

Sorry guys, in hospital for a week, appendix out, Fallopian cyst out and after all that I think I'm out too&#58371;. No af yet but pretty impossible after all that. Recovering at home so see you all next month! Many Congrats to all those with BFP, and baby dust to the rest of us! Xxxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Congrats to all the bfp'ers :D


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM - AF's not due for another 8 days so it's not that. TBH if I didn't have a peak on my CBFM I wouldn't even be sure that I ov'd at all going by my chart :(


----------



## fiona23

Queen Bee. said:


> Would anyone like to be TTC buddies? :D

I am ttc again, at cd 6 if I have my calculations right!! X


----------



## mummyfin

Hmm jut did another more sensitive test and got a weird indent line - never even noticed but DH saw it. Not pink, but very clear and in right place. Didn't have that line on the last one. 

Not taking it as a :bfp: but definately interesting, will try again with FMU 2moro when I'm 2 days late for AF.

x o x o


----------



## mommyof5

MrsMM24 I am holding out another week to test, but I am Pretty sure I am! :happydance: no period, or even a sign of it. I will update you all in a week, or if AF shows up sooner.


----------



## fiona23

Got a quick question, I am assuming I am on cd6 but I am counting the first day of bleeding during my miscarriage as cd1, does anyone know if this is actually right? I am just assuming it is!


----------



## MrsMM24

FIONA, being that I too suffered an MC, in July, our fert specilist informed me that that is the correct thing to indicate as CD1.... GL FDXD!:dust:

AC1987, you are added Hun! :dust:

TWICKY, hold out hope.... no :af:!! :dust:

ELLIS, so sorry to hear that you have had rough go the last week. I hope to see you TTC back in Dec!!! (link on 1st page)

MUMMYFIN, yay, sounds like the start of a bfp.... can't wait to hear in a couple of days. :dust:

MOMMYOF5, I am moving you a week so you can happily announced a very positive BFP!! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

How's everyone today? :)
Still no sign of AF today, Feeling really tired today already.
Think I may be coming down wiith a cold sadly.


----------



## hoping4girl

kissesandhugs said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Can you make my date for the 30th? I have absolutely NO idea when I'll be O'ing, but I'm hoping to still being able to test in November. AF is gone, which is REALLY weird bc she's usually around for 7 days exactly and it was only 5 this time. -Not that I'm complaining :haha:
> 
> we are testing buddies! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: me too.... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo, we should make a nickname for our group! hahaha :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: :hugs:Click to expand...

lol that would be awesome :happydance:


----------



## mommyof5

fiona23 said:


> Got a quick question, I am assuming I am on cd6 but I am counting the first day of bleeding during my miscarriage as cd1, does anyone know if this is actually right? I am just assuming it is!

I had miscarriage bleeding 8/26 and didnt get my next real period till 10/11 but I know I am not on a 6 1/2 weeks cycle since I ovulated 9 days ago.


----------



## ArchangelLou

4;30 in the after noon and i cant wait to go to bed half because i am exausted and the other half because i cant wait to take a test and see if i get a bfp if i get a bfn i will not be testing again for a bit poas is an expensive hobby xxxxxxxx


----------



## JessRmom

bfn with fmu at 11dpo. Got sick again this morning. Maybe it's just a sensitive gag reflex. Now wait a week til af is due.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Thanks MrsMM24, and everyone else for their input...

Hoping we're covering our BD bases... Today is CD 14, making my pos OPK @ CD 13.
We BD CD 7, CD, 9, CD 11, CD 13, CD 14... 
Won't be able to BD on CD 15, as I have a scheduled OBGYN appointment for a smear on Thursday... Although my appt is 10:30 Thursday morning, which technically gives me until Wed @ 10:30 BD I think!! New to temping, so my chart doesn't really tell a true story this month... Trying not to be neurotic this month, but it's not working so far!!!


----------



## lillichloe

This is such an amazing thread! so many BFPs congrats to all of you! Goog luck and baby dust to everyone waiting. Im pretty excited this month I hope this month is the month!


----------



## krissie1234uk

AF arrived in full force today. Really owchie this month too. :(


----------



## Mrs S-M

Think I'm out :cry: spotting is now much heavier, still brown/ dark red with really bad cramps like I get with AF. Would love to think there is still hope but this happened a couple of months ago as well.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Anyone interested in being TTC buddies?


----------



## Queen Bee.

mommy2be7772 said:


> Anyone interested in being TTC buddies?

I'll glady be your TTC buddy! :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

MrsMM24 said:


> Ladies, a BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, ARCHANGELLOU, KISSESAND, SWEET_HONEY, MUMMYFIN, and ROMPY, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!

AF has gone and passed this month :) But I should have a chance to test again on the 30th!! 

I also have ewcm but I can't be o'ing already can I??? I'm going to take an OPK when I get home

:happydance: to the :bfp:
:hugs: to the :bfn:
:dust: to the rest!!!!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello all, we are using the SHIP method this month. Has anyone done this method before? The last 2 cycles we used fresh, so kinda unfamiliar to us. The shipment should be to us on friday. Any suggestions, we seem to be on track for ovulation as far as ferility friend is concerned. I dont temp because I work at night. But we use OPK's to track ovulation, plus i am a 28 day cycle girl to the T. Good luck everyone and Congrats to all the BFPers. :dust:


----------



## almosthere

kissesandhugs said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, a BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, ARCHANGELLOU, KISSESAND, SWEET_HONEY, MUMMYFIN, and ROMPY, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!
> 
> AF has gone and passed this month :) But I should have a chance to test again on the 30th!!
> 
> I also have ewcm but I can't be o'ing already can I??? I'm going to take an OPK when I get home
> 
> :happydance: to the :bfp:
> :hugs: to the :bfn:
> :dust: to the rest!!!!Click to expand...

I may end up waiting to test until dec, but hoping to test same day as you still! That would be very early ov, are you going to opk today?

My af has been EXTREMELY light today, only have spots of brown/red blood. But this happened with my first period off of BCP, very light an spotty for 2-3 days then 2-3 days of a bit of a flow. Is this bad for OV, or may I be able to ov this month since I took OPK's and am getting faint lines before AF came? Like is this at least a good sign I am a wee bit fertile or no? TTC is much easier said than done, wow! :dohh: But anywho, like I said prior to this post, will def. us OPKS the right time this month to see what is up with my body! :thumbup:


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, a BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, ARCHANGELLOU, KISSESAND, SWEET_HONEY, MUMMYFIN, and ROMPY, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!
> 
> AF has gone and passed this month :) But I should have a chance to test again on the 30th!!
> 
> I also have ewcm but I can't be o'ing already can I??? I'm going to take an OPK when I get home
> 
> :happydance: to the :bfp:
> :hugs: to the :bfn:
> :dust: to the rest!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I may end up waiting to test until dec, but hoping to test same day as you still! That would be very early ov, are you going to opk today?
> 
> My af has been EXTREMELY light today, only have spots of brown/red blood. But this happened with my first period off of BCP, very light an spotty for 2-3 days then 2-3 days of a bit of a flow. Is this bad for OV, or may I be able to ov this month since I took OPK's and am getting faint lines before AF came? Like is this at least a good sign I am a wee bit fertile or no? TTC is much easier said than done, wow! :dohh: But anywho, like I said prior to this post, will def. us OPKS the right time this month to see what is up with my body! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep, I get out of work at 5 so I'm going to do an OPK when I get home :) 

I didn't use BCP's but I had the implanon. My AF was very light for the first couple of times but I still O'd since then. I can't remember if u said you temp or not? If not then make sure when u do OPK's to test twice a day and I know with most you don't use fmu :thumbup:


----------



## happybeany

Anyone any good with charts? Can someone tell me if mine looks normal? I'm so confused by the whole thing :haha: I don't think I'm gonna get my crosshairs cos I didn't get a decent temp rise :( 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2


----------



## kissesandhugs

happybeany said:


> Anyone any good with charts? Can someone tell me if mine looks normal? I'm so confused by the whole thing :haha: I don't think I'm gonna get my crosshairs cos I didn't get a decent temp rise :(
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2

Looks like you O'd on CD17 and I believe you have to have 3 or 4 temp rises before they'll put crosshairs-But I could be wrong!! Are you temping same time every morning?


----------



## almosthere

Okay, thanks kissesandhugs! And I actually think I had my cycles off as I counted my spotting as CD1, so I was off by 2 days per cycle! At least I am a newbie so I can get away with making these silly little mistakes :blush: 

I had a 27DC and then a 29DC once tomorrow hits as I am guessing AF will come a flowing! So this gives me an average of a 28 DC. I am going to test as if I had a 25 dc just to be safe with OPKS! Thanks for all the help :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> Okay, thanks kissesandhugs! And I actually think I had my cycles off as I counted my spotting as CD1, so I was off by 2 days per cycle! At least I am a newbie so I can get away with making these silly little mistakes :blush:
> 
> I had a 27DC and then a 29DC once tomorrow hits as I am guessing AF will come a flowing! So this gives me an average of a 28 DC. I am going to test as if I had a 25 dc just to be safe with OPKS! Thanks for all the help :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## holden_babez

good morning ladies...

tested AGAIN this morning with my last test (Confirm) and got BFN (FMU)

the witch is now a day late and my cervix is still very high soft and wet.. it not not white gluggy like last week it is clear and wet... no sign of AF...

I dont know whats happening and I hate not knowing..

Haev alot ot do today so hopefully it will keep my mind busy until this afternoon when i get the beta hcg results, but if im still getting BFN on a sensitive HPT i dont thinkn my numbners will be high enough on that bloody test ot say i am pregnant

Best of luck ladies and I wish the bloody witch would hurry up so i could continue on with my TTC journey..

Have added this mornings test ot see if anyone can tweek it and give me a definate yes or no.. as my eyes dont see anything..
Skye x
 



Attached Files:







CD 29 AF 1 day Late.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## MrsMM24

JESSR, hang in there, BFN keeps you in the chase when there is no :af:

KRISSIE, ALMOST, and MRS S-M, so sorry that AF has snuck in at the end of the day on you... GL! I hope you get that BFP at the end of this month or in Dec for those that have to come on over! :dust:

MOMMY2BE, of course you know I will glady be your TTC!!! 

HAPPYBEANY, listen to what KISSES is saying, she has gotten good at the chart thing, plus, I agree, I think that CD17 will prove to give you crosshairs as you need another couple of temps above to achieve confirmed OV.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

(Something that I am doing on my other testing thread, and that I am bringing here as well. Just to keep us in perspective. Every Tuesday until the end of the month, I am going to attach this pic. The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!) Thanks DEBZIE for passing it along!


----------



## tammym1974

MrsMM24 said:


> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> 
> (Something that I am doing on my other testing thread, and that I am bringing here as well. Just to keep us in perspective. Every Tuesday until the end of the month, I am going to attach this pic. The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!) Thanks DEBZIE for passing it along!

Beautiful Pic! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## cckarting

happy you could just be a slow riser i'm sure you'll get your cross hairs fri or sat once you get some more temps in there!


----------



## happybeany

Thanks everyone :flower: I'm so new to temping/charting - not sure what to expect and I'm soo impatient :haha:


----------



## AC1987

happybeany said:


> Thanks everyone :flower: I'm so new to temping/charting - not sure what to expect and I'm soo impatient :haha:

I'm gonna be temping next week if I don't get a BFP this weekend.


----------



## happybeany

kissesandhugs said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Anyone any good with charts? Can someone tell me if mine looks normal? I'm so confused by the whole thing :haha: I don't think I'm gonna get my crosshairs cos I didn't get a decent temp rise :(
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> Looks like you O'd on CD17 and I believe you have to have 3 or 4 temp rises before they'll put crosshairs-But I could be wrong!! Are you temping same time every morning?Click to expand...


Yes temping at 8-815am every single morning :flower: thanks for looking, I thought I O'd on CD17 too but I wasn't sure :D


----------



## happybeany

AC1987 said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone :flower: I'm so new to temping/charting - not sure what to expect and I'm soo impatient :haha:
> 
> I'm gonna be temping next week if I don't get a BFP this weekend.Click to expand...


Good luck :flower::dust:


----------



## mrsevewat1

Hoping i cn join. Reading some of ur posts u all seem so supportive. The witch is due on Nov 18th for me. I have been kinda doing the Smep plan but I am just bd every other day since cd8 ( skipped a day and of course I think I o'd that day...early) and then every day since the first because according to my period tracker that's when in was supposed to o. (Sry its confusing) skipping last night due to we both fell asleep. Lol. I'm hoping this is my month. Gl and baby dust to us all!


----------



## JustKia

Thanks MrsMM :hugs2:

Slight temp rise again today, but by mid morning I was cramping quite badly.
Figured it'd be AF but nope - not even a pinky wipe, so of course I won't be resisting a bit of :sex: tonight LOL If I am having a very late Ov then great and if not oh well it'll be fun anyway ;)


----------



## mommy2be7772

Thanks MrsMM24!


MrsMM24 said:


> JESSR, hang in there, BFN keeps you in the chase when there is no :af:
> 
> KRISSIE, ALMOST, and MRS S-M, so sorry that AF has snuck in at the end of the day on you... GL! I hope you get that BFP at the end of this month or in Dec for those that have to come on over! :dust:
> 
> MOMMY2BE, of course you know I will glady be your TTC!!!
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, listen to what KISSES is saying, she has gotten good at the chart thing, plus, I agree, I think that CD17 will prove to give you crosshairs as you need another couple of temps above to achieve confirmed OV.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## carlitosway

I'm getting frustrated with my OH, he insists I want a baby so bad I'm seeing things. Well I just got off work and thought I'd try to test again, I figured I'd buy two more $1 store tests and save $$$, I took the first one this evening and am reserving the other for tomorrow morning. I think I see a definite line this time but:

Once again, I need some help looking at this, is this test positive or not.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0740.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Queen Bee.

carlitosway said:


> I'm getting frustrated with my OH, he insists I want a baby so bad I'm seeing things. Well I just got off work and thought I'd try to test again, I figured I'd buy two more $1 store tests and save $$$, I took the first one this evening and am reserving the other for tomorrow morning. I think I see a definite line this time but:
> 
> Once again, I need some help looking at this, is this test positive or not.

I could see the line without enlarging the image :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

Me too! Looks like a positive to me


----------



## carlitosway

Well, I don't know-should I be counted for as a BFP?


----------



## Queen Bee.

carlitosway said:


> Well, I don't know-should I be counted for as a BFP?

Id say thats a def BFP


----------



## lizlovelust

carlitosway said:


> I'm getting frustrated with my OH, he insists I want a baby so bad I'm seeing things. Well I just got off work and thought I'd try to test again, I figured I'd buy two more $1 store tests and save $$$, I took the first one this evening and am reserving the other for tomorrow morning. I think I see a definite line this time but:
> 
> Once again, I need some help looking at this, is this test positive or not.

For sure a positive again! You are deff preggers!!! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## bdawn8403

mommy2be7772 said:


> Anyone interested in being TTC buddies?

Been on here 4 months, should probably start looking into getting some buddies huh? :haha:

That is if you're interested.


----------



## kissesandhugs

carlitosway said:


> I'm getting frustrated with my OH, he insists I want a baby so bad I'm seeing things. Well I just got off work and thought I'd try to test again, I figured I'd buy two more $1 store tests and save $$$, I took the first one this evening and am reserving the other for tomorrow morning. I think I see a definite line this time but:
> 
> Once again, I need some help looking at this, is this test positive or not.


OH can eat his words :haha:


----------



## missbabes

Well I'm on a shorter month again, since my OV cramps started today, but thankfully got the :sex: in yesterday and today, other half was more than happy to comply hehe :happydance:. So will be testing 3 days earlier than expected.


----------



## carlitosway

I pray so! I am so grateful I found this site, the irony of it all is I felt every symptom in the book every other month but this one... This time I didn't obsess over it all because I though it was a lost cause. God willing it is a viable pregnancy.

Wishing everyone tons of baby dust!


----------



## Queen Bee.

carlitosway said:


> I pray so! I am so grateful I found this site, the irony of it all is I felt every symptom in the book every other month but this one... This time I didn't obsess over it all because I though it was a lost cause. God willing it is a viable pregnancy.
> 
> Wishing everyone tons of baby dust!

Congrats hun! :)


----------



## JenniferAnn

tammym1974 said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> 
> (Something that I am doing on my other testing thread, and that I am bringing here as well. Just to keep us in perspective. Every Tuesday until the end of the month, I am going to attach this pic. The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!) Thanks DEBZIE for passing it along!
> 
> Beautiful Pic! Thanks for posting that.Click to expand...

tammy i love love love your picture your dog is soooo cute


----------



## JenniferAnn

carlitosway said:


> I'm getting frustrated with my OH, he insists I want a baby so bad I'm seeing things. Well I just got off work and thought I'd try to test again, I figured I'd buy two more $1 store tests and save $$$, I took the first one this evening and am reserving the other for tomorrow morning. I think I see a definite line this time but:
> 
> Once again, I need some help looking at this, is this test positive or not.

def looks like your gonna get a BFP darker real soon!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone else get super super fatigued around O?:shrug:


----------



## JenniferAnn

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone else get super super fatigued around O?:shrug:

i noticed that happend to me one of the months that i got a positive opk but not every month.. i did notice pms symptoms around O then they go away


----------



## lizlovelust

JenniferAnn said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else get super super fatigued around O?:shrug:
> 
> i noticed that happend to me one of the months that i got a positive opk but not every month.. i did notice pms symptoms around O then they go awayClick to expand...

The past two days I'm extremely fatigued! Like I feel like doing nothing but sleeping after work! :dohh:


----------



## JenniferAnn

lizlovelust said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else get super super fatigued around O?:shrug:
> 
> i noticed that happend to me one of the months that i got a positive opk but not every month.. i did notice pms symptoms around O then they go awayClick to expand...
> 
> The past two days I'm extremely fatigued! Like I feel like doing nothing but sleeping after work! :dohh:Click to expand...

did you get a positive opk yet?


----------



## lizlovelust

JenniferAnn said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else get super super fatigued around O?:shrug:
> 
> i noticed that happend to me one of the months that i got a positive opk but not every month.. i did notice pms symptoms around O then they go awayClick to expand...
> 
> The past two days I'm extremely fatigued! Like I feel like doing nothing but sleeping after work! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> did you get a positive opk yet?Click to expand...

I've had two dark ones, but the test is still a tad lighter than the control so I guess not quite yet! :dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

Here is a photo of them

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0906.jpg


----------



## sweet_honey

FX for all of us!

AF for me is still a no-show.. but still got a neg this morning :( It should of been here on 4th-5th so I hope to get a BFP soon!

Congrats to BFP's! And again, FX for those of us still waiting!


----------



## JenniferAnn

lizlovelust said:


> Here is a photo of them
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0906.jpg

looks like it could be coming soon... i cant stand the 2 lines i buy clear blue digital opk's so much easier a smilie face if positive and a circle if not


----------



## PostalMom

Pregnancy tests....... I'm not sure that everyone knows that you don't have to buy expensive name brand tests. I go to my local DollarTree store and buy opks and preg tests for a buck each. This is great for those who love to poas. Lol. I can be obsessive and not kill my budget! This particular one is very sensitive. Look it up for yourself. I believe it's actually made by ept. But I'll have to double check that. The brand is new choice. I couldn't believe I spent 15 xs more on one test that wasn't nearly as sensitive all because it had a fancy box and cool name.


----------



## daydream

JenniferAnn said:


> looks like it could be coming soon... i cant stand the 2 lines i buy clear blue digital opk's so much easier a smilie face if positive and a circle if not

Me too! the two line tests are so hard. I use the ICs until it gets darker and close to the control line, and then I dip a digital test in to confirm whether or not it's positive. Much easier than second guessing myself, and that smiley face is just so cheerful to see :)


----------



## lizlovelust

JenniferAnn said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of them
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0906.jpg
> 
> looks like it could be coming soon... i cant stand the 2 lines i buy clear blue digital opk's so much easier a smilie face if positive and a circle if notClick to expand...

I don't feel the need to spend so much on Digi tests:blush:


----------



## VMAG

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: *LIST:* :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...1st-testers-32-bfps-293-testing-counting.html OCTOBER Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...oin-us-here-find-bump-buddy.html#post13615590 DECEMBER Thread
> 
> _SARAHAK TBD_
> 
> 11/1
> (Happy B-day BABYGIRL 1 :cake:)
> ANNIEDOODLE :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> BABYDOODLES ?????
> BOGOS ?????
> BUCKLES :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:BUG222:bfp: 10/31
> CATLOVER :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> CLENNA91 ?????
> DEBZIE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:IMMY11 :bfp:11/2
> JUSTKIA :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> MRSGRUFFALO :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> MRSMOO72 :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> :happydance:MRSRB:bfp: 10/27
> NATURENUT :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> PRETTYLADYY :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> POSTALMOM :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> SPANNY2010 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> 
> 11/2
> AKILGORE ?????
> BABY_MAYBE ?????
> CALISTA20 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> CANADIANMAPLE ?????
> HERETOHOPE :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> JENNABEE ?????
> MRS. RESA :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> MSFOXYMAX :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:MSP_TEEN :bfp: 10/29
> NAVYWAG ?????
> SKWEEK35 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> 
> 11/3
> (Happy B-Day GEORDIEBOO's DH!! :cake: )
> :happydance:BLUBERRYMUFIN :bfp: 11/2
> CARLICAREBEAR :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> :happydance:CLOVERMOUSE :bfp: 11/3
> :happydance:COLLIE_CRAZY:bfp:10/31
> :happydance:DWN :bfp: 11/3
> EMLETS ?????
> FFIGHTERWIFE ?????
> GEORDIEBOO ?????
> KAMIAM :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> LALALEN ?????
> *MRSMM24*:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:MUMMYJOHNSON:bfp:10/27
> :happydance:RAEVANAA:bfp: 11/3
> 
> 11/4
> ALIBIZ :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> ANNLAV ?????
> CITRUS ?????
> FERTILESOUL ?????
> IWANNABFP :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:JENN155:bfp: 11/7
> :happydance:JENNIFER.:bfp: 11/3
> JENNIFERANN :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:LIL LADY BIRD:bfp: 11/2
> :happydance:MAMMAHUFF12:bfp:10/31
> MOMWANNABE81 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> PROMISE07 ?????
> :happydance:RUBIES5:bfp:11/1
> 
> 11/5
> (Happy B-day EMLET'S DH! :cake:)
> (Happy Anny MUMMYFIN! :wedding:)
> AMANDAAMB1108 ?????
> ANGELRIA ?????
> :happydance:BABYKISER:bfp:11/1
> BUTTERFLY22 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:CANADA8:bfp:11/5
> CRAZYCHICK31 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> ELLIS0498 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> GD29 ?????
> HOPING4GIRL :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> JEOESTREICH ?????
> KIMBRE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> KRISSIE1234UK :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:LETIA659:bfp:11/4
> LINDSLOU ?????
> LOTTE ?????
> :happydance:MAMIE:bfp:10/31
> :happydance:MOMOFONE08:bfp:10/31
> POOKERS ?????
> RAFWIFE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> RAZYFOZY84 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> ROMPY :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> SUNNIE1984 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> TWICKYWABBIT :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> 
> 11/6
> BELLS N BUMP :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> C1403 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> DBZ34 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> DISCOCLARE:spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> DOODAH :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :hugs:FIONA23:bfp:11/1 :angel:
> INARU816 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> JOSEPHINE3 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> MOMMY2LILMEN ?????
> :happydance:NEWLYMRS :bfp:11/5
> OCEAN_PEARL :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> TYLER LEWIS ?????
> 
> *11/7*
> (Happy Anny QUEEN BEE.! :wedding:)
> BDAWN8403 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> GAIJIN ?????
> JESSRMOM ?????
> KISSESANDHUGS:hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> LOVEBUG1821 ?????
> :happydance:LUCKYELEVEN:bfp:11/7
> MELLYMOMMY ?????
> :happydance:SLLYDRKFSH:bfp:11/4
> 
> *11/8 Today!!!*
> (Happy Anny JUSTKIA! :wedding:)
> ARCHANGELLOU :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> CARLITOSWAY ?????
> HOLDEN_BABEZ ?????
> KROS330 ?????
> :happydance:MOMMAFINCH:bfp:11/6
> MOMMYOF5 ?????
> :happydance:MUMOFTO:bfp:11/6
> SKYRAAA ?????
> TIFFANYAMB3R ?????
> 
> *11/9 Tomorrow!!![/SIZE*
> 2016 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> 28329
> ABII
> ANGEL BABY
> BUTTERWORTH
> HEAVYHEART
> I_HEART_PANDA
> JANICE1972
> LEG333 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:MRS_DUTCH15:bfp:11/7
> MUMJ18
> QUEEN BEE.
> SHORTY88 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> TELLA
> 
> *11/10* 2 Days!!
> (Happy B-day BABYGIRL 1's DH :cake:)
> ASHLEYANN
> CHARLIEKAY
> DARKEST
> DINIDANI
> IMPET LIMPET
> LYSH
> MAYBE2012BABY
> MICH31
> PINKORBLUE11 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> RUTHYH
> :happydance:TANZIBAR83:bfp:11/5
> 
> *11/11* 3 Days!
> BABYGIRL 1
> ENDOGIRL
> HANGIN_ON_AGS
> NEWHOPE11
> RACHELKT
> SDEITRICK1
> SPAGGY37
> 
> *11/12*
> (Happy Anny MAYBE2012BABY! :wedding:)
> (Happy B-Day 28329'S DH :cake:)
> ALLYBABY
> BRASSY
> BUBBALOO2011 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> HIPPIECHICK
> KMBABYCRAZY
> MELISSA x
> MRSPTTC
> SJDSMOMMY
> WABBLIT
> 
> *11/13*
> AC1987
> KEEDA
> LILYV
> SMALLBLUESTAR
> TAMMYM1974
> TNKZMOM
> 
> *11/14*
> (Happy Anny MRS S-M! :wedding:)
> BECYBOO_x
> BRADANDJANE
> DJANA83
> FROLIKY2011
> JAMERC77
> LEKKERSLAAP
> MUMMYFIN
> MRSFAZZ
> MRS S-M :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> THESMPSNS
> 
> *11/15*
> (Happy B-day GOODVIBES' DS! :cake:)
> GOODVIBES2
> KITTYLADY
> MAMMAWANNABE
> MUMMYTOOSCAR
> NIC_W
> SAITIFFEH
> WENDYK1
> 
> *11/16*
> (Happy B-day NIX and PSYCHNUT09! :cake:)
> xBOOCHANx
> C.ARMYWIFE
> DAZED125
> DEBZIE
> KARLEE
> ICKLE PAND
> MAMMATOTWO
> NIX
> 
> *11/17*
> (Happy B-day MAZZY17'S DH! :cake:)
> ALTAMOM
> HAPPYBEANY
> LAURAMAN17
> MAZZY17
> MLAN
> PYSCHNUT09
> TAURUSMOM05
> 
> *11/18*
> LILLICHLOE
> MRSKG
> SWEETCURLY79
> 
> *11/19*
> AKSHUSTOBEMOM
> DAYDREAMING22
> SANDY1222
> STACEY333
> WISHFULx1
> 
> *11/20*
> JKBURNS
> LOUISECLARE
> MEADOWLARK
> RIVER54
> SUNSHINE7125
> 
> *11/21*
> CHIPPER
> MICHELLEW
> MRSLOTUS
> SUPERWOMANTTC
> TTCPOSTTVR
> 
> *11/22*
> DAYDREAM
> WATERLILY13
> 
> *11/23*
> _(Happy B-day CHARLIEKAY )_
> BENTLEE
> CLAREY1981
> EAANDBA_TTC
> PRETTYLADYY
> 
> *11/24*
> [Happy Thanksgiving (U.S.) :laugh2:]
> CCKARTING
> JSMOM5
> KANTELE
> KEELA
> LALAR
> PEPSICHIC
> RNTTC_2001
> SPANNY2010
> 
> *11/25*
> _(Happy B-day ABII )_
> HERETOHOPE
> KOZMIKKITTEN
> MOMMY2BE7772
> SUNNIE1984
> 
> *11/26*
> COASTGIRL
> DEBZIE
> GEM09
> GREATS
> ILIKECAKE
> MISSBABES
> MOMMA.BEAR
> PINK MUM
> 
> *11/27*
> CHARLIEKAY
> xx EMILY xx
> SIEGAL
> TWEAK0605
> 
> *11/28*
> (Happy B-day SARAHAK! :cake:)
> LIZLOVELUST
> MRS. RESA
> NATURENUT
> PAULA181
> 
> *11/29*
> (Happy B-day, Happy Anny MOMMA.BEAR :cake:)
> ALLIE2009
> ANNIEDOODLES
> BUCKLES
> DBZ34
> SUNNIE1984
> 
> *11/30*
> ALMOSTHERE
> ANTSYNEWLYWED
> BABYDRMS
> DOOPERSGURL
> HOPING4GIRL
> KISSESANDHUGS
> MRSxxBOSS
> READY4NUMBER2
> VANIILLA
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As promised to an awesome member _JUSTKIA_... I am starting this thread now! As some of you begin to get your AF now or early, this will come in handy to increase your hopefulness! We are going to start this cycle off with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #3after a recent loss. Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time. Our daughter is 8yo (9 on Oct. 27th) and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! I am currently FXD for Oct as I wait on AF due to a temp drop at the end of Sept, but I have been asked if I will continue my PMA TWW threads and I will!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... Join!
> 
> *Ok Ladies.... *I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
> 
> Good Luck to us all, FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:



Hey Girls! I am currently on what I believe to be 2 DPO. Please add me to the list for testing on 11/21. Oh, sweet November...PLEASE bring us our babies. Hoping for the most thankful Thanksgiving of our lives. ::dust:


----------



## Canada8

lizlovelust said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of them
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0906.jpg
> 
> looks like it could be coming soon... i cant stand the 2 lines i buy clear blue digital opk's so much easier a smilie face if positive and a circle if notClick to expand...
> 
> I don't feel the need to spend so much on Digi tests:blush:Click to expand...

The digi smiley got me my BFP on the first try. I would say it is totally worth it.....no testing and guessing...just a smiley:thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

So only one smiley for the day you should BD? Or a few leading up to best BD day?


----------



## Canada8

I BDed from cd 11......I also started using the smiley opk on that day....we BDed everyday until I got my smiley on cd14.....BDed the night of the smiley and the morning after the smiley.....I only got the smiley once....we stopped BDing on CD 16.....the smiley took all the guessing out of ovulation, and we were trying before with no luck.....the first month we used clear blue BAM BFP! I would totally say its worth it


----------



## Canada8

I also tested in the early afternoon not fmu


----------



## almosthere

yay i am soo excited, i am going to get my clear blue digis sunday, i am so sick of waiting for my bundle of joy! thanks for the info!


----------



## PinkPeony

Fun! Can I join? Just entered the 2ww. If the witch doesn't get me first I'll be testing the 21st. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## lizlovelust

OPKs still aren't as dark as the control but close, now I have EWCM but no significant rise in temp...:shrug:


----------



## ffighterwife

Ladies..im officially 7 days late.no af...tested 2 days
ago bfn..what is going on..argggg


----------



## Canada8

almosthere said:


> yay i am soo excited, i am going to get my clear blue digis sunday, i am so sick of waiting for my bundle of joy! thanks for the info!

Good luck! You won regret it!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone?


----------



## butterworth

congrats to more wonderful bfp's 
testing day tomorrow and hoping af does not show up fx for all the ladies testing tomorrow hope we get more bfp's sending lots of baby dust your way ladies


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone?

What CD are you?


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> What CD are you?Click to expand...

I'm CD12, check out my journal link in my sig for photos of all my OPKs. :blush:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Im using the mobile site so I cant see any signatures :/Cd12 still might be a bit early so just keep testing! :) Did u have a temp drop yet?


----------



## JenniferAnn

lizlovelust said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of them
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0906.jpg
> 
> looks like it could be coming soon... i cant stand the 2 lines i buy clear blue digital opk's so much easier a smilie face if positive and a circle if notClick to expand...
> 
> I don't feel the need to spend so much on Digi tests:blush:Click to expand...

so then dont, but in my opinion its just plain easier takes all the guess work out of the tests. I feel the lines are a pain in the butt to figure out on opk's.. but hopefully they will get darker for you and it will be easier.


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> Im using the mobile site so I cant see any signatures :/Cd12 still might be a bit early so just keep testing! :) Did u have a temp drop yet?

CD5 97.7
CD6 97.6
CD7 98.1 Rise
CD8 97.6
CD9 97.7
CD10 97.3 Dip
CD11 98.1 Rise after a dip below normal temps.
CD12 97.7 Small dip

I swear my temps are playing mind games with me


----------



## JenniferAnn

Canada8 said:


> I BDed from cd 11......I also started using the smiley opk on that day....we BDed everyday until I got my smiley on cd14.....BDed the night of the smiley and the morning after the smiley.....I only got the smiley once....we stopped BDing on CD 16.....the smiley took all the guessing out of ovulation, and we were trying before with no luck.....the first month we used clear blue BAM BFP! I would totally say its worth it

What time of day did you use your opk? I love seeing the smilie face it gives me hope!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Im using the mobile site so I cant see any signatures :/Cd12 still might be a bit early so just keep testing! :) Did u have a temp drop yet?
> 
> CD5 97.7
> CD6 97.6
> CD7 98.1 Rise
> CD8 97.6
> CD9 97.7
> CD10 97.3 Dip
> CD11 98.1 Rise after a dip below normal temps.
> CD12 97.7 Small dip
> 
> I swear my temps are playing mind games with meClick to expand...

Hmm its hard to know without seeing a chart, I dont think u had a significant enough drop yet for O but it looks like its on its way by the way your opks look :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Im using the mobile site so I cant see any signatures :/Cd12 still might be a bit early so just keep testing! :) Did u have a temp drop yet?
> 
> CD5 97.7
> CD6 97.6
> CD7 98.1 Rise
> CD8 97.6
> CD9 97.7
> CD10 97.3 Dip
> CD11 98.1 Rise after a dip below normal temps.
> CD12 97.7 Small dip
> 
> I swear my temps are playing mind games with meClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm its hard to know without seeing a chart, I dont think u had a significant enough drop yet for O but it looks like its on its way by the way your opks look :thumbup:Click to expand...

It sure feels like it's coming,
I have weird stabbing pains in my breasts, weird pinch pains in abdomen, fatigue, and the OPKs are getting darker! :thumbup:

I hope I O tomorrow, cause we are BDing tomorrow, or at least we plan to!:happydance:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Im using the mobile site so I cant see any signatures :/Cd12 still might be a bit early so just keep testing! :) Did u have a temp drop yet?
> 
> CD5 97.7
> CD6 97.6
> CD7 98.1 Rise
> CD8 97.6
> CD9 97.7
> CD10 97.3 Dip
> CD11 98.1 Rise after a dip below normal temps.
> CD12 97.7 Small dip
> 
> I swear my temps are playing mind games with meClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm its hard to know without seeing a chart, I dont think u had a significant enough drop yet for O but it looks like its on its way by the way your opks look :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It sure feels like it's coming,
> I have weird stabbing pains in my breasts, weird pinch pains in abdomen, fatigue, and the OPKs are getting darker! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope I O tomorrow, cause we are BDing tomorrow, or at least we plan to!:happydance:Click to expand...

When opks are positive it usually means that ovulation will be on the next 24-48 hrs. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## JessRmom

bfp! BFP! BFP!!!! 12 am and tested about 5 mins ago! I peed about 30 mins earlier and was going to kick myself for testing after peeing and after getting a BFN this morning at 11dpo!!!!! Yay! I showed dh and he said, hun, don't get excited, I see a line, but I'm not sure that's what that means. It's a FRER!!! It has a picture on it to show what it's supposed to be! Ahh! He asked me to get an appointment with the DR this week or next! Oh my goodness! I thank God for this! This is our first month trying with endo, right off birth control, and DR told me I may not be able to get pregnant due to endo! Praying this is a sticky bean! Baby dust to all and I will be stalking this page for a while! :baby::baby::happydance:


----------



## carlitosway

JessRmom said:


> bfp! BFP! BFP!!!! 12 am and tested about 5 mins ago! I peed about 30 mins earlier and was going to kick myself for testing after peeing and after getting a BFN this morning at 11dpo!!!!! Yay! I showed dh and he said, hun, don't get excited, I see a line, but I'm not sure that's what that means. It's a FRER!!! It has a picture on it to show what it's supposed to be! Ahh! He asked me to get an appointment with the DR this week or next! Oh my goodness! I thank God for this! This is our first month trying with endo, right off birth control, and DR told me I may not be able to get pregnant due to endo! Praying this is a sticky bean! Baby dust to all and I will be stalking this page for a while! :baby::baby::happydance:

Congrats!!!


----------



## wendyk1

JessRmom said:


> bfp! BFP! BFP!!!! 12 am and tested about 5 mins ago! I peed about 30 mins earlier and was going to kick myself for testing after peeing and after getting a BFN this morning at 11dpo!!!!! Yay! I showed dh and he said, hun, don't get excited, I see a line, but I'm not sure that's what that means. It's a FRER!!! It has a picture on it to show what it's supposed to be! Ahh! He asked me to get an appointment with the DR this week or next! Oh my goodness! I thank God for this! This is our first month trying with endo, right off birth control, and DR told me I may not be able to get pregnant due to endo! Praying this is a sticky bean! Baby dust to all and I will be stalking this page for a while! :baby::baby::happydance:

Yeehaw, Jess! I am SO happy for you!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## carlitosway

It's official, I'm pregnant! hoping there will be many more BFP's...
 



Attached Files:







wow.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## JessRmom

I didn't mean to sound insensitive with my last post. I'm sorry for all the bfns and now feeling guilty. I'm praying for you ladies that you will get your bfps soon! Xoxo


----------



## wendyk1

carlitosway said:


> It's official, I'm pregnant! hoping there will be many more BFP's...

Yahoo honey!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JessRmom

carlitosway said:


> It's official, I'm pregnant! hoping there will be many more BFP's...

yay! Congrats! What's your estimated due date?:happydance: I'm due around July 20,2012!


----------



## carlitosway

JessRmom said:


> carlitosway said:
> 
> 
> It's official, I'm pregnant! hoping there will be many more BFP's...
> 
> yay! Congrats! What's your estimated due date?:happydance: I'm due around July 20,2012!Click to expand...

Too funny! It says July 17, 2012 for me...


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Well I guess this wasn't my month after all. AF arrived a day early with vengeance. I'm gutted. I'm so upset especially after seeing a faint pos.. Stupid ICs and their Evaps. On to next month :( I don't even want to tell DH. We've both been cleared by the fertility doctor but I'm just feeling so guilty. I wish so badly that I could give him a child. I think I just need to start enjoying our time without children and stop focusing so much on TTC - easier said than done. Baby dust to those still waiting for their BFPs! Hugs to those out this month! Hope to see you in the December thread and maybe be buddies! xox


----------



## JessRmom

carlitosway said:


> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlitosway said:
> 
> 
> It's official, I'm pregnant! hoping there will be many more BFP's...
> 
> yay! Congrats! What's your estimated due date?:happydance: I'm due around July 20,2012!Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny! It says July 17, 2012 for me...Click to expand...

That's so great! I'm still in shock and I'm keep staring at the stick. It was my last frer and I only had a few drops, but it made it!


----------



## JessRmom

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Well I guess this wasn't my month after all. AF arrived a day early with vengeance. I'm gutted. I'm so upset especially after seeing a faint pos.. Stupid ICs and their Evaps. On to next month :( I don't even want to tell DH. We've both been cleared by the fertility doctor but I'm just feeling so guilty. I wish so badly that I could give him a child. I think I just need to start enjoying our time without children and stop focusing so much on TTC - easier said than done. Baby dust to those still waiting for their BFPs! Hugs to those out this month! Hope to see you in the December thread and maybe be buddies! xox

I'm so sorry! I hope you get a BFP soon!:hugs:


----------



## holden_babez

JessRmom said:


> bfp! BFP! BFP!!!! 12 am and tested about 5 mins ago! I peed about 30 mins earlier and was going to kick myself for testing after peeing and after getting a BFN this morning at 11dpo!!!!! Yay! I showed dh and he said, hun, don't get excited, I see a line, but I'm not sure that's what that means. It's a FRER!!! It has a picture on it to show what it's supposed to be! Ahh! He asked me to get an appointment with the DR this week or next! Oh my goodness! I thank God for this! This is our first month trying with endo, right off birth control, and DR told me I may not be able to get pregnant due to endo! Praying this is a sticky bean! Baby dust to all and I will be stalking this page for a while! :baby::baby::happydance:

Congratulations :)

H&H 9 months


----------



## dearbaby

Hi ladies! According to my OPK test I ovulated yesterday! I am testing around November 22. Add me to the list


----------



## holden_babez

Please take me off for this month
Still no AF but doctor just called and said my beta hCg is -2
So i am DEFINATLEY not pregnant... 
THIS MONTH!!

Am hoping to get a BFP in December... but if the witch doesnt show her head soon i dont know what to do.. 

Good Luck to everyone else still waiting and hoe i dont have to see u all next month.. in a good way :)

SKye


----------



## skyraaa

hey i just got my bfp im so happy right now my date was 11/8 thank u x

good luck 2 every1 xx


----------



## Tella

skyraa > Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! May you have a H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## mummyfin

ffighterwife said:


> Ladies..im officially 7 days late.no af...tested 2 days
> ago bfn..what is going on..argggg


I'm only 2 days late this month, but with DS I was 4 weeks late before I got a :bfp: so you never know! 


x o x o


----------



## Wabblit

7dpo and not due on for a week. Was planning on testing on Saturday but thinking its too early now. Regardless I'm sooooo not feeling it. Ive no symptoms (as she presses her nips to check for soreness). Am convinced I'm out and was so super hopeful this month. I know I'm not out til the fat :witch: bleeds but just wanted to share how I'm feeling :-(

Skraa. Congrats on your BFP Hun!!!!!!! Wishing everyone lots of hope for theirs too xxxx


----------



## Wabblit

Wabblit said:


> 7dpo and not due on for a week. Was planning on testing on Saturday but thinking its too early now. Regardless I'm sooooo not feeling it. Ive no symptoms (as she presses her nips to check for soreness). Am convinced I'm out and was so super hopeful this month. I know I'm not out til the fat :witch: bleeds but just wanted to share how I'm feeling :-(
> 
> Skraa. Congrats on your BFP Hun!!!!!!! Wishing everyone lots of hope for theirs too xxxx

MrsM. I'm thinking perhaps I should have stuck to my original test day (15th) as been doing some research and think 10dpo is too early afterall. Sorry to be a pain, can you change my date? :blush:


----------



## ocean_pearl

skyraaa said:


> hey i just got my bfp im so happy right now my date was 11/8 thank u x
> 
> good luck 2 every1 xx

:happydance: congrats hun x


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations sky and jess!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## heavyheart

OMG OMG i just got my bfp at 14dpo!!!!! i sooooo thought i was out but today the tender boobs and no show of af made me test. Crying my eyes out with happiness right now. Wishing everyone still to test the very best of luck and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JustKia

holden_babez said:


> Please take me off for this month
> Still no AF but doctor just called and said my beta hCg is -2
> So i am DEFINATLEY not pregnant...

Forgive my ignorance, how can you have a minus number for a beta HCG?
I'm not sure how you can have less than none? :shrug:

Sorry that this wasn't your month, but don't give up :hugs:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

heavyheart said:


> OMG OMG i just got my bfp at 14dpo!!!!! i sooooo thought i was out but today the tender boobs and no show of af made me test. Crying my eyes out with happiness right now. Wishing everyone still to test the very best of luck and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations...so happy for you. Wish you all the best and a H&H 9 months. 

Loving this thread so many BFPs and not even 2 weeks in. 

Feeling really sick today so debating whether to test with FMU tomorrow. AF due today and no usual signs of her coming...we'll see. Will probably leave it till the weekend to avoid more heartbreaking BFNs


----------



## heavyheart

kmbabycrazy said:


> heavyheart said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG i just got my bfp at 14dpo!!!!! i sooooo thought i was out but today the tender boobs and no show of af made me test. Crying my eyes out with happiness right now. Wishing everyone still to test the very best of luck and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Congratulations...so happy for you. Wish you all the best and a H&H 9 months.
> 
> Loving this thread so many BFPs and not even 2 weeks in.
> 
> Feeling really sick today so debating whether to test with FMU tomorrow. AF due today and no usual signs of her coming...we'll see. Will probably leave it till the weekend to avoid more heartbreaking BFNsClick to expand...

Thank you so much, dont give up i have everything crossed for you. I had stark white tests and sooo thought i was out. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations heavyheart!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

heavyheart said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavyheart said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG i just got my bfp at 14dpo!!!!! i sooooo thought i was out but today the tender boobs and no show of af made me test. Crying my eyes out with happiness right now. Wishing everyone still to test the very best of luck and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Congratulations...so happy for you. Wish you all the best and a H&H 9 months.
> 
> Loving this thread so many BFPs and not even 2 weeks in.
> 
> Feeling really sick today so debating whether to test with FMU tomorrow. AF due today and no usual signs of her coming...we'll see. Will probably leave it till the weekend to avoid more heartbreaking BFNsClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much, dont give up i have everything crossed for you. I had stark white tests and sooo thought i was out. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That's what mine have been like. Taken a couple of tests although I'm pretty sure it was too early. But I'm feeling really sick now, and I have just stood at the photocopier for 10 minutes and from just standing there waiting for things to copy I have such bad backache...also feel asleep at 8:45pm last night I was sooooo tired!!! And then struggled to get up this morning haha x


----------



## JessRmom

holden_babez said:


> Please take me off for this month
> Still no AF but doctor just called and said my beta hCg is -2
> So i am DEFINATLEY not pregnant...
> THIS MONTH!!
> 
> Am hoping to get a BFP in December... but if the witch doesnt show her head soon i dont know what to do..
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else still waiting and hoe i dont have to see u all next month.. in a good way :)
> 
> SKye

Sorry to hear that! Praying for a BFP next month!


----------



## AC1987

Congratss to all the bfps!!



I took a hpt this morning :( got a bfn. I'm so disappointed I know I really shouldn't be but i want a bfp SO badly :cry: AF isn't due til saturday but I kinda don't wanna test again. I might if its like a week late but not sooner :nope: not only that the next time for me to ovulate will be right after thanksgiving and so I'm gonna be at the in laws with my hubby and I know nothing will happen then... sorry if I'm kinda ranting here..


----------



## PostalMom

lizlovelust said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of them
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0906.jpg
> 
> looks like it could be coming soon... i cant stand the 2 lines i buy clear blue digital opk's so much easier a smilie face if positive and a circle if notClick to expand...
> 
> I don't feel the need to spend so much on Digi tests:blush:Click to expand...

Hi there! I'm on cd 10. I gotta go buy more opks today cuz I took all 4 in less than 12 hours. Kind of like yours. there's a lone but it's still lite. I use the cheap ones from the dollar tree. They work well. So when will you be testing? My AF will be do on the 30th. Im looking to make some buddies that are near my cd. We started bd last night, but tonight were gonna really kick it up. We missed this morning but that won't happen again. My o has been between cd 11-14 so I'm really trying to cover my bases!!


----------



## JessRmom

heavyheart said:


> OMG OMG i just got my bfp at 14dpo!!!!! i sooooo thought i was out b:flower:ut today the tender boobs and no show of af made me test. Crying my eyes out with happiness right now. Wishing everyone still to test the very best of luck and tons of :dust::
> 
> Congrats! Happy and healthy 9! :) :baby:


----------



## JessRmom

I talked to DH before he left for work this morning and he still is refusing to believe that that small line is proof I'm pregnant. I asked if a digital one that said pregnant or not pregnant would help. He said no, that only a DR could convince him. He then went on to say he didn't want to get his hopes up because he knows mc is a possibility. :( my poor hubby. He is wonderful, but got my hopes a little down. It seems I'm hearing of more and more friends havingthem lately, but I didn't know he was worried about that too. I guess I'll call the office when they open so they can test.


----------



## carlitosway

JessRmom said:


> carlitosway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlitosway said:
> 
> 
> It's official, I'm pregnant! hoping there will be many more BFP's...
> 
> yay! Congrats! What's your estimated due date?:happydance: I'm due around July 20,2012!Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny! It says July 17, 2012 for me...Click to expand...
> 
> That's so great! I'm still in shock and I'm keep staring at the stick. It was my last frer and I only had a few drops, but it made it!Click to expand...


This feels surreal, we stared at it, came back to themto make sure the positives didn't disappear...


----------



## JessRmom

carlitosway said:


> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlitosway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlitosway said:
> 
> 
> It's official, I'm pregnant! hoping there will be many more BFP's...
> 
> yay! Congrats! What's your estimated due date?:happydance: I'm due around July 20,2012!Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny! It says July 17, 2012 for me...Click to expand...
> 
> That's so great! I'm still in shock and I'm keep staring at the stick. It was my last frer and I only had a few drops, but it made it!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This feels surreal, we stared at it, came back to themto make sure the positives didn't disappear...Click to expand...

I had to look at it againthis morning! Haha. It really does not seem like it could be true! But it's still there!


----------



## Charlie1984

Add me to your list for the 13th!


----------



## mrsine

I will be testing on the 14th

Goodluck November Testers! :dust:


----------



## kpnutt

Can I join I will be testing on the 30th. Can't wait!
good luck everyone


----------



## PostalMom

JessRmom said:


> I talked to DH before he left for work this morning and he still is refusing to believe that that small line is proof I'm pregnant. I asked if a digital one that said pregnant or not pregnant would help. He said no, that only a DR could convince him. He then went on to say he didn't want to get his hopes up because he knows mc is a possibility. :( my poor hubby. He is wonderful, but got my hopes a little down. It seems I'm hearing of more and more friends havingthem lately, but I didn't know he was worried about that too. I guess I'll call the office when they open so they can test.

Aww you poor thing. You sound tortured. Make sure you see the dr this morning. I'd be waiting at the door. Lol. Good luck sweety!


----------



## butterworth

I'm happy to see more bfp's this morning congrats ladies I so happy for you
af is due today and she is a no show and i don't feel any cramps or anything so at lunch time i'm going to take a test wish me luck ladies


----------



## kmbabycrazy

butterworth said:


> I'm happy to see more bfp's this morning congrats ladies I so happy for you
> af is due today and she is a no show and i don't feel any cramps or anything so at lunch time i'm going to take a test wish me luck ladies

I have my FX'd for you :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hope you get your :bfp: soon xx


----------



## JessRmom

PostalMom said:


> JessRmom said:
> 
> 
> I talked to DH before he left for work this morning and he still is refusing to believe that that small line is proof I'm pregnant. I asked if a digital one that said pregnant or not pregnant would help. He said no, that only a DR could convince him. He then went on to say he didn't want to get his hopes up because he knows mc is a possibility. :( my poor hubby. He is wonderful, but got my hopes a little down. It seems I'm hearing of more and more friends havingthem lately, but I didn't know he was worried about that too. I guess I'll call the office when they open so they can test.
> 
> Aww you poor thing. You sound tortured. Make sure you see the dr this morning. I'd be waiting at the door. Lol. Good luck sweety!Click to expand...

Thanks, still waiting for the office to open!


----------



## lizlovelust

PostalMom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of them
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0906.jpg
> 
> looks like it could be coming soon... i cant stand the 2 lines i buy clear blue digital opk's so much easier a smilie face if positive and a circle if notClick to expand...
> 
> I don't feel the need to spend so much on Digi tests:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there! I'm on cd 10. I gotta go buy more opks today cuz I took all 4 in less than 12 hours. Kind of like yours. there's a lone but it's still lite. I use the cheap ones from the dollar tree. They work well. So when will you be testing? My AF will be do on the 30th. Im looking to make some buddies that are near my cd. We started bd last night, but tonight were gonna really kick it up. We missed this morning but that won't happen again. My o has been between cd 11-14 so I'm really trying to cover my bases!!Click to expand...

My O last month was CD17, but this month it looks like it'll be any day now! 

I'm not sure when my average O is yet because it's only my third month TTC after BCP and I missed my O date the first month so I have no idea when I Oed then. I'm down to test on the 28th but that's if I O on CD17 so if I O earlier I'm testing as early as I can :thumbup: 

I'm also CD12 today :flower:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi MrsMM, 

Well i'm on cd13 today and high on monitor and not ov'd yet according to FF and symptoms.....that is great but I'm hoping and praying that O won't come till weekend.....I see OH on late Friday night. We can't jump straight into the BD'ing as we are staying with relatives :dohh:

Why is nothing ever easy.....I so wish I hadn't taken that SI this month!!!! aaarrrrgggghhhh

Everyone pray for me that O doesn't come for at least 2/3 days!!! LOL I pray for it to come and now i'm praying for it not to......YET!!

Congrats to all the lovely :bfp: and :hugs: for all that the :witch: got :kiss:


----------



## Queen Bee.

HI ladies, How is everyone today?
Well today I feel like I am out of the run any minute, Had a dream last night that I was pregnant and I could see my belly growing Wishful thinking I geuss? 
Also see I have a cold sore now :(


----------



## Kros330

No AF but BFN this morning. I have been having slight cramps so I think :witch: is on its way :( Could you add me to the December thread?


----------



## JessRmom

Queen Bee. said:


> HI ladies, How is everyone today?
> Well today I feel like I am out of the run any minute, Had a dream last night that I was pregnant and I could see my belly growing Wishful thinking I geuss?
> Also see I have a cold sore now :(

that's how I felt too! Don't get yourself too discouraged! It's not over til she arrives!


----------



## Queen Bee.

JessRmom said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> HI ladies, How is everyone today?
> Well today I feel like I am out of the run any minute, Had a dream last night that I was pregnant and I could see my belly growing Wishful thinking I geuss?
> Also see I have a cold sore now :(
> 
> that's how I felt too! Don't get yourself too discouraged! It's not over til she arrives!Click to expand...

Thanks, its just so hard not to!
Just think im going to see her anytime now


----------



## carlitosway

Queen Bee. said:


> HI ladies, How is everyone today?
> Well today I feel like I am out of the run any minute, Had a dream last night that I was pregnant and I could see my belly growing Wishful thinking I geuss?
> Also see I have a cold sore now :(

Dreams can be telling. Monday night I had a dream that I was pregnant, and Tuesday morning I found out I was... I was waiting for AF to come.

FX for you!


----------



## Queen Bee.

carlitosway said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> HI ladies, How is everyone today?
> Well today I feel like I am out of the run any minute, Had a dream last night that I was pregnant and I could see my belly growing Wishful thinking I geuss?
> Also see I have a cold sore now :(
> 
> Dreams can be telling. Monday night I had a dream that I was pregnant, and Tuesday morning I found out I was... I was waiting for AF to come.
> 
> FX for you!Click to expand...

Thanks, that gives me some hope!


----------



## xBooChanx

I couldn't resist any longer and I took a test at 7dpo, it was negative. Still keeping my fingers crossed though! It's my husbands bday tomorrow and just thought it would be an amazing bday present, but maybe i'll try again in the morning hehe xxx


----------



## carlitosway

butterworth said:


> I'm happy to see more bfp's this morning congrats ladies I so happy for you
> af is due today and she is a no show and i don't feel any cramps or anything so at lunch time i'm going to take a test wish me luck ladies

Good luck! I'm praying for you as that was my only sign-no AF that is...


----------



## twickywabbit

Still no sign of the :witch: ! :flower:


----------



## mummyfin

Bleeding after BD. That's me out.


x o x o


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:*TODAY!!* 28329, ABII, ANGEL BABY, BUTTERWORTH, HEAVYHEART, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, MUMJ18, QUEEN BEE., and TELLA!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CANADIANMAPLE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, LALALEN, ANNALAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAAMB1108, ELLIS0495, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TWICKYWABBIT, ALMOSTHERE, MOMMY2LILMEN, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, LOVEBUG1821, MELLYMOMMY, KROS330, MOMMYOF5, and TIFFANYAMB3R!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:MRSEVEWAT1, VMAG, PINKPEONY, DEARBABY, CHARLIE1984, MRSINE, and KPNUTT!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months CARLITOSWAY JESSRMOM, SKYRAAA, and HEAVYHEART!!! :happydance::bfp:

EAANDBA, since you did not temp till days into your cycle, it is going to be hard to see a clear rise. I think CD13 is good for OV and you are BDg greatly to cover it. GL FXD!:dust:

MOMMY2BE, with shipping, let it liquify (typically 10 mins) and then insert Hun!! :dust:

AC1987, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, like I mentioned to EAANDBA, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV. If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! :dust:

JUSTKIA, keep BDg Hun, no :af: and likely a late OV, cover those bases!!! :dust:

MISS BABES, doesn't mean you have to move your test date, test based on your AF coming as that is a little more easy to follow as there are times when you can OV earlier or later, and AF still comes when it should. GL FXD!:dust:

LIZ, CD12 is a positive look to me! at 2:30pm which means that 12-36hrs after that OV has completed as there is no sign of your temp drop yet so BD!!! :dust:

SWEET_HONEY, what DPO are? Could be early testing... GL FXD! :dust:

ALMOST, to be honest, I used the smiley OPKs for about 8 months and only got a smiley once! I got a BFP before I got a smiley. It is difficult for some to use as they are expensive, and doesn't work perfectly for everyone. I use both now. GL :dust:

WABBLIT, I will gladly change your date, Hun, you are not a pain... I haven't come accross one of you ladies that has been a pain to me.... :dust:

OORWEE, FXD! that you OV when you can BD. However, keep in mind, that a peak or pos means that the OV will is in process and egg will be released fully in 12-36 hours.... :dust:

BUTTERFLY76, did you figure out a testing date yet?

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you KRISSIE, MRS S-M, and MRS_DUTCH15!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

Ladies, a BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, FFIGHTERWIFE, AC1987, and KROS330, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!

FFIGHTERWIFE, how do you track OV again, slipped my mind? Because you could have a late OV and it's too early to test.

HOLDEN_BABEZ, December link is on the front page, will gladly see you over there!:hugs:

KROS330, you aren't out until that witch shows, however, December welcomes you if she does. Link on the front page of this thread... :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning ladies! Another question about OPK's.

Wondering, has anyone had a "medium" line and then a positive in the same day?

I was convinced that I would get a positive today, but its still only about half as dark as a positive. Hmm...wondering if I could get a + later today still? My cycle was 28 days in Sept and 29 days in Oct. Wonder if its going to be 30 this month? Hmmm...Really want to O before the weekend, as DH will be out of town. :wacko:


----------



## RNTTC2011

You definitely can darken your line later in the day. I use the digital OPK's and I have gotten a big O in the morning only to get my smiley in the evening. So I say BD to cover your bases and test again in the evening. GL and FX'd for you!


----------



## kissesandhugs

OMG :happydance: to alllll the bfps!!!! I love it!!!!

AFM: HUUUGE temp drop this morning...and I have NO clue why?? :shrug: I'm only CD8 isn't that a bit early for O???? HELP!!! :haha: Oh, & I also did an OPK last night-completely negative...


----------



## ArchangelLou

AF got me so im out on to next month good luck to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RNTTC2011

kissesandhugs said:


> OMG :happydance: to alllll the bfps!!!! I love it!!!!
> 
> AFM: HUUUGE temp drop this morning...and I have NO clue why?? :shrug: I'm only CD8 isn't that a bit early for O???? HELP!!! :haha: Oh, & I also did an OPK last night-completely negative...

Don't worry too much about the dips prior to O unless that is your only fertile sign. But you are using your OPK's so you are covered. Most temps are up and down prior to O. GL and :dust: to you!


----------



## AC1987

Am I the only one who finds that with htps showing one line is nicer then the digi ones, i find reading the words not pregnant sorta hurtful :wacko:


----------



## kissesandhugs

RNTTC2011 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> OMG :happydance: to alllll the bfps!!!! I love it!!!!
> 
> AFM: HUUUGE temp drop this morning...and I have NO clue why?? :shrug: I'm only CD8 isn't that a bit early for O???? HELP!!! :haha: Oh, & I also did an OPK last night-completely negative...
> 
> Don't worry too much about the dips prior to O unless that is your only fertile sign. But you are using your OPK's so you are covered. Most temps are up and down prior to O. GL and :dust: to you!Click to expand...

Okay awesome, thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## JasmineAshlee

Another bfn for me....no signs of af yet, at 18 dpo ):


----------



## RNTTC2011

kissesandhugs said:


> RNTTC2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> OMG :happydance: to alllll the bfps!!!! I love it!!!!
> 
> AFM: HUUUGE temp drop this morning...and I have NO clue why?? :shrug: I'm only CD8 isn't that a bit early for O???? HELP!!! :haha: Oh, & I also did an OPK last night-completely negative...
> 
> Don't worry too much about the dips prior to O unless that is your only fertile sign. But you are using your OPK's so you are covered. Most temps are up and down prior to O. GL and :dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay awesome, thank you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

No problem... glad I could help! :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

Oh I'm confused! Just for something to do to kill time, I added back in the temp that I'd discarded on CD20 and instead of taking away my crosshairs, it moved my ov from CD17 to CD15 and moved the coverline down so that the temps don't look nearly as bad as they did. Do I keep it like this or do I discard the temp again? I discarded it in the first place because it was so low and I had a blocked nose and thought I might have been mouth breathing but wasn't sure.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay BFP's :happydance: Congrats to everyone!!

afm - i'm officially out - stooopid :witch: , see you on the other side......


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ladies, Id like to know how temping works? 
Maybe try it, does it really work?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Queen Bee. said:


> Ladies, Id like to know how temping works?
> Maybe try it, does it really work?

This is my first cycle actually temping properly. I know if you use FF, it will actually pinpoint when you O'd with a red crosshair so it's VERY helpful if you need help knowing when you O!!! Highly recommended :thumbup:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

hi! Im testing at 10dpo on the 17th, please add me!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

kissesandhugs said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, Id like to know how temping works?
> Maybe try it, does it really work?
> 
> This is my first cycle actually temping properly. I know if you use FF, it will actually pinpoint when you O'd with a red crosshair so it's VERY helpful if you need help knowing when you O!!! Highly recommended :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh thats great, would take some of the geuss work out of it!
I think I will try it, is there anything special you need?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Queen Bee. said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, Id like to know how temping works?
> Maybe try it, does it really work?
> 
> This is my first cycle actually temping properly. I know if you use FF, it will actually pinpoint when you O'd with a red crosshair so it's VERY helpful if you need help knowing when you O!!! Highly recommended :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats great, would take some of the geuss work out of it!
> I think I will try it, is there anything special you need?Click to expand...

A BBT thermometer, I ordered mine on Amazon! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AM43VY/ref=oh_o03_s00_i01_details


----------



## ickle pand

Queen Bee - join up on FF, it's free (although you can pay for VIP membership if you want too) and do their charting course. It's fantastic! The only thing you need is a thermometer that measures to 2 decimal places since you'd probably be temping in celsius. 

I have the FF app on my phone so I can easily enter my temps without having to fire up the laptop. It really help you know exactly what's going on with you body and is much cheaper than OPK's, although you can enter your OPK results into FF as well. 

Loads of ladies on here do it so will help you if you have any questions :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

kissesandhugs said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, Id like to know how temping works?
> Maybe try it, does it really work?
> 
> This is my first cycle actually temping properly. I know if you use FF, it will actually pinpoint when you O'd with a red crosshair so it's VERY helpful if you need help knowing when you O!!! Highly recommended :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats great, would take some of the geuss work out of it!
> I think I will try it, is there anything special you need?Click to expand...
> 
> A BBT thermometer, I ordered mine on Amazon! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AM43VY/ref=oh_o03_s00_i01_detailsClick to expand...

Thank you so much for your help! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

KOZ, that can happen for sure as OPKs actually catcht eh surge and you can catch the start or end at times.... you have 12-36hrs after pos OPK. I say BD to cover DHs absence as OV is likely near and 2, 1, OV, and OV+1 are best for PG cahnces.... :dust;

KISSES, that's early, but a drop doesn't mean OV until there is temp shifts as RNTTC said, your are also using OPKs and that helps.... :dust:

ARCH and MRSMOO, so sorry AF got you, see you in December however!!! :dust:

JASMINEASHLEE, BFN doesn't count you out, the nasty witch does. FXD! :dust:

ICKLE, I think you should keep the temp as you can disgard later if it proves useful. I think the blocked nose likely didn't effect it much as you are often allowed once crazy temp.... GL :dust:

QUEEN, charting is a great assest!!! You will need that BBT thermometer and dedication. Click my chart and sign up on fertilityfriend. PM and I will help ya out! Just ask KISSES, it's her 1st month, but we been working on it and I think she has it!! :flower:

MIXEDBEAUTYx, you have been added! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## butterworth

well ladies did a test this afternoon and a bfn but still no af so I'm still in the running


----------



## mommyof5

ickle pand, everytime I see your cupcake picture I want to lick my computer screen!


----------



## Abii

*I GOT MY BFP!!*
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
:happydance::happydance:happydance:
OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
:cloud9:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS! ABII!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

First page updated!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Abii said:


> *I GOT MY BFP!!*
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
> :happydance::happydance:happydance:
> OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
> :cloud9:

:happydance:Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Abii said:


> *I GOT MY BFP!!*
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
> :happydance::happydance:happydance:
> OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
> :cloud9:

CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats Abii!! H&H 9 months! :happydance;


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congrats to the new BFP's! 

Icklepand I'd keep the discarded temp, as long as you took it at the right time! 

Mrsmm at least af is on her way out, you are closer to ov again! 

Afm my opk got darker this morning, still not a positive but wading that way. Cd7 so looks like I'll ov very early, it was Cd38 last month! 

Xxx


----------



## happybeany

Uhhh I was sure I O'd on CD17, but I had a massivehuge temp drop this morning. Charting is so confusing :haha: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2


----------



## Lillybee

Congrats to everyone with BFPs!

I'm due on 17th/18th Nov but will wait till 20th to test just in case AF is late. Can you please add me to the chart. Thanks :)


----------



## MrsMM24

LILLYBEE, I just added you Hun! GL FXD! :dust:

HAPPYBEANY, I think CD17 if you wait a couple more days for more temps... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## happybeany

MrsMM24 said:


> LILLYBEE, I just added you Hun! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, I think CD17 if you wait a couple more days for more temps... GL FXD! :dust:


Sorry I keep asking about it , but thanks for putting up with me :haha::flower:


----------



## Riliye

Hey everyone! I don't end up over here often, since technically the DH and I are waiting to try...but a series of fortuitous events lead me here. I'm currently 8 dpo and testing on November 16th. 

My Ovulation Chart 

Had a huge dip in my chart yesterday. Trying not to get excited. I'm a PCOS-er and super long cycles so I'm not sure when AF is technically due. I'm just waiting until 15 dpo to test. Terrified! Excited! Any veteran chart readers want to take a whack at that? It's my first month temping so I'm not really sure what's normal for me yet. 

Anyone else testing on the 16th?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Riliye said:


> Hey everyone! I don't end up over here often, since technically the DH and I are waiting to try...but a series of fortuitous events lead me here. I'm currently 8 dpo and testing on November 16th.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Had a huge dip in my chart yesterday. Trying not to get excited. I'm a PCOS-er and super long cycles so I'm not sure when AF is technically due. I'm just waiting until 15 dpo to test. Terrified! Excited! Any veteran chart readers want to take a whack at that? It's my first month temping so I'm not really sure what's normal for me yet.
> 
> Anyone else testing on the 16th?

I'm not the best but it could possibly be an implantation dip?! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Charlie1984

Abii said:


> *I GOT MY BFP!!*
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
> :happydance::happydance:happydance:
> OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
> :cloud9:

Fantastic congrats! :happydance:


----------



## ~chipper~

HI ladies! it took me days to get caught up on this thread but I love it! so many BFP! Congrats to all of them!

AFM: I got my + OPK (I love the smiley's!) on Sunday and BD that evening but that's all we were able to get in as DH is working lots of OT right now. Hopefully we timed it right!


----------



## happybeany

Riliye said:


> Hey everyone! I don't end up over here often, since technically the DH and I are waiting to try...but a series of fortuitous events lead me here. I'm currently 8 dpo and testing on November 16th.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Had a huge dip in my chart yesterday. Trying not to get excited. I'm a PCOS-er and super long cycles so I'm not sure when AF is technically due. I'm just waiting until 15 dpo to test. Terrified! Excited! Any veteran chart readers want to take a whack at that? It's my first month temping so I'm not really sure what's normal for me yet.
> 
> Anyone else testing on the 16th?

Looking good to me! I'm going to be testing on the 16th too :flower: good luck :dust: xxx


----------



## doogie123

hey ladies this is my first post i have been just reading all the posts dis lst two months and ttc and just got my bfp on monday confirmed with doc today.:baby:thank you guys for keeping me sane


----------



## RNTTC2011

doogie123 said:


> hey ladies this is my first post i have been just reading all the posts dis lst two months and ttc and just got my bfp on monday confirmed with doc today.:baby:thank you guys for keeping me sane

Congrats! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

I posted this on another thread. This was this morning! Going to get an frer to try again in the morning but since this was the Nov. Testers thread I thought I would post. Showed up in 5 mins.


https://i43.tinypic.com/254y45k.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

mommyof5 said:


> ickle pand, everytime I see your cupcake picture I want to lick my computer screen!

I know it look yum doesn't it lol

I'm going to leave in that temp, but I'll just have to not get my hopes up if AF's a couple of days late, just in case. Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

taurusmom05 said:


> I posted this on another thread. This was this morning! Going to get an frer to try again in the morning but since this was the Nov. Testers thread I thought I would post. Showed up in 5 mins.
> 
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/254y45k.jpg

Sorry hun I can't see anything but I'm trying to look on my crappy work monitor :flower: Are you only 8dpo?


----------



## taurusmom05

Yea only 8dpo... I think. lol I've only had one af since mirena removal so I'm not sure what my cycles are like now. Not expecting a hard core line just thought I'd post for anyone to comment. im gonna get an frer to take either tomorrow with fmu or Friday.


----------



## Mrs S-M

I can see the 2nd line clearly and I never can when people post their tests! I would say thats a BFP! Congrats x



taurusmom05 said:


> I posted this on another thread. This was this morning! Going to get an frer to try again in the morning but since this was the Nov. Testers thread I thought I would post. Showed up in 5 mins.
> 
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/254y45k.jpg


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh my mrs s-m I certainly hope you are right!!!!!! I'll keep you guys updated :) you are testing soon right?!


----------



## mrsevewat1

Congrats taurusmom! I'm excited for u. What part of Indiana are u in? I recently moved to South Bend from Pa. and its so lonely here w/o my family. :( (dh mother lives here)


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm in Indianapolis! Welcome to Indiana.... Land of the hoosiers. Lol how are you liking it??? 
Thanks for the congrats. I still feel like it may not be real!! I hate waiting. Lol


----------



## Mrs S-M

taurusmom05 said:


> Oh my mrs s-m I certainly hope you are right!!!!!! I'll keep you guys updated :) you are testing soon right?!

No My ticker is wrong, AF arrived a week and a half early :cry: 
Going to take a visit to the doctors as worried things arnt quite right.


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh goodness... Def get it checked out. I'm sorry!!!!


----------



## mommyof5

Well I caved and tested today, and it was negative :nope: I am kind of down now, I was certain I was pregnant but now I am not so sure :cry: feeling a bit down now.


----------



## kissesandhugs

mommyof5 said:


> Well I caved and tested today, and it was negative :nope: I am kind of down now, I was certain I was pregnant but now I am not so sure :cry: feeling a bit down now.


:hugs: Not out until :witch: shows her face!!!! :dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry mommyof5. It still may be early. You're not out until af arrives!!


----------



## AC1987

When should I test again? I got a bfn this morning, so I won't be testing tomorrow. and I only have one hpt left...the logical part of my head is telling me to wait til I missed a day, but the crazy emotional part wants to test tomorrow.


----------



## taurusmom05

Ac I would wait until the day after tomorrow since the hormone doubles every other day :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

mommyof5 said:


> Well I caved and tested today, and it was negative :nope: I am kind of down now, I was certain I was pregnant but now I am not so sure :cry: feeling a bit down now.

As some lovely previous poster so amusingly put you're not out til the fat witch bleeds lol xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

mommyof5 said:


> Well I caved and tested today, and it was negative :nope: I am kind of down now, I was certain I was pregnant but now I am not so sure :cry: feeling a bit down now.

Keep your head up! :flower:
No AF = You still in :thumbup:
So dont give up yet!


----------



## jenn155

I posted a bfp the other day and just got my blood test back and it was negative. I don't know if it was a false positive or a chemical pregnancy but just wanted to update. I am late for af so I think it is a chemical. I will be moving on to the November thread. Thanks and kmfx'd for everyone.


----------



## Queen Bee.

jenn155 said:


> I posted a bfp the other day and just got my blood test back and it was negative. I don't know if it was a false positive or a chemical pregnancy but just wanted to update. I am late for af so I think it is a chemical. I will be moving on to the November thread. Thanks and kmfx'd for everyone.

So sorry jenn.
December is your month. :flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

jenn155 said:


> I posted a bfp the other day and just got my blood test back and it was negative. I don't know if it was a false positive or a chemical pregnancy but just wanted to update. I am late for af so I think it is a chemical. I will be moving on to the November thread. Thanks and kmfx'd for everyone.

:hugs:


----------



## wendyk1

Abii said:


> *I GOT MY BFP!!*
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
> :happydance::happydance:happydance:
> OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
> :cloud9:

Yay Abii!! So happy for you!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mumj18

I forgot to test!!!
Well I tested a couple of days before I should have and used the only one I had. Doh. Will have to wait till Friday now!


----------



## butterworth

I'm out af got me at work good luck to the rest of the ladies testing 
on to cycle #15


----------



## AC1987

awww sorry butterworth!


----------



## butterworth

thanks I was sad but I feel better now this time around I'm going to use opk what is the easiest brand to use?


----------



## lillichloe

AC1987 said:


> When should I test again? I got a bfn this morning, so I won't be testing tomorrow. and I only have one hpt left...the logical part of my head is telling me to wait til I missed a day, but the crazy emotional part wants to test tomorrow.

I would wait until af is due. good luck! lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## 28329

I'm out. Witch just flew in a day early.


----------



## Tammy77

May I be added to the list? AF is due on 11/16 or 11/17. I'm not sure when I should officially test. I have a bunch of IC's so I am assuming that from 8-9 dpo it'll be a daily occurrence until I get a BFP or AF. :rolleyes:


----------



## Abii

thank you ladies so much:]
ill be cheering all of you on and hope to see you guys in the first tri soon.
xx


----------



## PepsiChic

ok here we go, 1DPO. dtd every day since AF ended. and we're actually NTNP. just happen to be very sexually active! so will see what happens now! 

GL to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

butterworth said:


> thanks I was sad but I feel better now this time around I'm going to use opk what is the easiest brand to use?

The easiest brand I've used is Clearblue Easy Digital Ovulation Tests. It gives you a smiley face when it detects your LH surge. It is a lot easier than bothering with control lines and test lines. They are way more expensive than ICs, but hopefully all you will need is one box!


----------



## Canada8

butterworth said:


> thanks I was sad but I feel better now this time around I'm going to use opk what is the easiest brand to use?


Clear blue digi smiley face is the best...I got my BFP on the first try with them.....it was so worth the cost


----------



## Angel baby

I'm now 1 day late for AF and all test are negative. Just waiting for the bloody witch to show


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry angel baby! Sending you lots of hugs!! December is YOUR month!!!! :)


----------



## jeoestreich

I tested last night and got a BFN. Still no sign of AF. I was done to test 11/5.


----------



## MummytoOscar

I know it's early but I am having a few symptoms so I tested with a cheapie this morning! Please be honest, can you see anything? Is this the start of my positive?

Sorry about the pic quality am posting on my phone

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/d2408559.jpg


----------



## taurusmom05

I see somethin! Exciting!!!!!!! Hope this turns into your BFP!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I can def see that even without zooming in!! Fxd xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all, could I be added to the list? I will be testing on 16th Nov! Fingers crossed for everyone!!! Xx


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'm out for this month, AF today, been spotting since last Sat, but hey we're having fun TTC :blush:

I'm going all out next month, I'm going to start temping and I've just ordered some otks too!

Good luck to everyone! :happydance: and congrats on all the BFP!


----------



## Wabblit

MummytoOscar. I see a line too lady!!! Woop woop


----------



## kmbabycrazy

MummytoOscar said:


> I know it's early but I am having a few symptoms so I tested with a cheapie this morning! Please be honest, can you see anything? Is this the start of my positive?
> 
> Sorry about the pic quality am posting on my phone
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/d2408559.jpg

I can see something too...test again in a few days because I think it's the start of your BFP...good luck I have my FX'd for you xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations doogie and abii!!!!

Chipper....happy birthday to your son!


----------



## doogie123

kmbabycrazy said:


> MummytoOscar said:
> 
> 
> I know it's early but I am having a few symptoms so I tested with a cheapie this morning! Please be honest, can you see anything? Is this the start of my positive?
> 
> Sorry about the pic quality am posting on my phone
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/d2408559.jpg
> 
> I can see something too...test again in a few days because I think it's the start of your BFP...good luck I have my FX'd for you xxClick to expand...

i can c a line congrats:baby:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm going to test today. AF due tomorrow and I'm going bloody crazy. I feel really sick, like I might throw up any minute and I need to pee sooo much that even my DS this morning asked why I was going to the toilet AGAIN!! lol. 

I am praying this is it as it was only a renegade month and where it's highly unlikely I will get pregnant in just one month of trying I have to wait until the middle of next year if I don't so please ladies keep your finger crossed for me!!!


----------



## Bettydraper

Hello, great to see all those BFP, give me hope - Testing on the 18th, fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## MissTanya

Hi All

This is my first post in this thread. Just wanted to let you know that I am a Nov Tester and tested POSITIVE this morning :)

Periods were a few days late (due on the 7th Nov)...finally worked up the courage to test.

The most interesting thing is...I had a conception psychic reading done back in June and she predicted Nov, with the 7th being an important date!!! I still feel like I'm in denial...knowing my periods were due on the 7th, I've been thinking for the last couple of months that it would be this new cycle that I would conceive in. Also, my hubby was away for most of my fertile period last month, so I didnt think I was in with a chance.

Good luck to everyone and congratulations to those who have got their BFPs. Look forward to seeing you in the First trimester ;)


----------



## Canada8

Congrats miss tanya!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Congrats Miss Tanya, really pleased for you. Got yet another BFN it's like my billionth so I'm gonna leave it now until AF is late, have to go the doctor's next week anyway so if AF is still late i'll talk to her about it xx


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0911.jpg


What do you ladies think? Positive today?:shrug:


----------



## almosthere

liz it is looking good, maybe by tonight!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

:happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Q for all! So I had a very light and very short AF which bascially ended this am. I had really only one or two times with a light red blood flow so hope this is a real AF off of BCP, and not just spotting. Anywho, it lasted about 2-3 days. And I have an average of a 28 DC. does this mean I could possible O sooner than the av. 14 days because of a short AF? Am I crazy to want to start using my OPKS tonight just to be safe?! Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies.
I was wondering is it safe to take Ibuprofen?
I have a terrible headache at the moment.


----------



## AC1987

Queen Bee. said:


> Hiya ladies.
> I was wondering is it safe to take Ibuprofen?
> I have a terrible headache at the moment.

I've always heard that tylonal is the safest but I'm no expert :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

AC1987 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies.
> I was wondering is it safe to take Ibuprofen?
> I have a terrible headache at the moment.
> 
> I've always heard that tylonal is the safest but I'm no expert :)Click to expand...

Ahh, well I've only got Ibuprofen and Asprin inthe house sadly.
Blah


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Don't people use low dose asprin to help them conceive so maybe taking that would be a good idea xx


----------



## cckarting

its fine to take until you find out that your pregnant! i've been taking it all week i had my wisdom tooth out! ouch!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Queen Bee. said:


> Hiya ladies.
> I was wondering is it safe to take Ibuprofen?
> I have a terrible headache at the moment.

I dont mean to scare you and I'm no expert but there was a news article 2 weeks ago here that said IBuprofen is linked to M/C. 
Sorry for your headache but thought I would chime in.


----------



## cckarting

she will be fine, she hasn't even ovulated yet. the only thing ibprofin does differently than tylenol is that it thins out the blood, if you don't take a lot it won't make a difference. and it's not going to harm you if there is no baby.


----------



## ~chipper~

bluberrymufin said:


> Congratulations doogie and abii!!!!
> 
> Chipper....happy birthday to your son!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday to BABYGIRL 1's DH and xBOOCHANx's DH!! :cake:


:test::test:*TODAY!!* ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DARKEST, DINIDANI, LYSH, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, and RUTHYH!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CANADIANMAPLE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, LALALEN, ANNALAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAAMB1108, ELLIS0495, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TWICKYWABBIT, ALMOSTHERE, MOMMY2LILMEN, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, LOVEBUG1821, MELLYMOMMY, KROS330, MOMMYOF5, TIFFANYAMB3R, ANGEL BABY, HEAVYHEART, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, MUMJ18, QUEEN BEE., and TELLA!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:RILIYE, ~CHIPPER~, DOOGIE, TAMMY77, EVERHOPEFUL, BETTY DRAPER, and MISS TANYA!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months DOOGIE, ABII, TAURUSMOM05, and MISS TANYA!!! :happydance::bfp:

AC1987, MOMMYOF5, ANGEL BABY, JEOESTREICH, and KMBABY, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #154* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

LIZ, CD13 pm and CD14 am both look positive on the pic, I would say 12-36hrs and you won't be getting that dark anymore. BD :sex:!!! :dust:

ALMOST, OV is not always determined by the AF so I wouldn't use that to figure out OV. The length of your cycle and the length of your LP are better determinates. It is not crazy at all to start OPKs now as it will help see the surge of OV. Coming of BC most women have very unusual cyles for a while :dust:

BUTTERFLY76, did you figure out a testing date yet?

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you BUTTERWORTH, 28329, and IMPET LIMPET!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

JENN155, so sorry that you have suffered this chemical, I hope that you will be right back in the chase soon! :hugs:

IMPET LIMPET, so glad to hear that you will give temping a try. Fertilityfriend is one of the most awesome sites. Click MY CHART in my signature and sign up for free in the top righthand corner....

GL PEPSICHIC, 1DPO and the TWW is in full effect!

MUMMYTOOSCAR, that definitely looks like something is there, could be the start FXD!:dust:

GL KMBABY with the doc appt next week, hope you get a pleasant surprise! :dust:

QUEEN, if you are not suspected to be PG, you can take the ibuprofen for your headache. As for the baby aspirin, it is correct that some use for TTC, however, it is low dose, 81mg and that is a far cry from the 250+ that is in regular so be careful with that.

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Abii

Queen Bee. said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies.
> I was wondering is it safe to take Ibuprofen?
> I have a terrible headache at the moment.
> 
> I've always heard that tylonal is the safest but I'm no expert :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, well I've only got Ibuprofen and Asprin inthe house sadly.
> BlahClick to expand...

i had one last night too and it was the worst.
I have a slight one right now, but i guess its the joys of pregnancy haha.
i think they say infant asprin is the best to take because it is only low doses.
i hope it goes away soon.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

ibuprofen does not thin the blood it's an anti inflammatory, asprin thins the blood a little that's why low dose asprin can help you conceive x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ive taken some Ibuprofen, as I think im out anyway.


----------



## amb11

Hey ladies, can I join y'all?! I will be testing 11-18!


----------



## AC1987

MrsMM24 said:


> :cake: Happy Birthday to BABYGIRL 1's DH and xBOOCHANx's DH!! :cake:
> 
> 
> :test::test:*TODAY!!* ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DARKEST, DINIDANI, LYSH, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, and RUTHYH!!:test::test:
> 
> 
> :paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CANADIANMAPLE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, LALALEN, ANNALAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAAMB1108, ELLIS0495, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TWICKYWABBIT, ALMOSTHERE, MOMMY2LILMEN, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, LOVEBUG1821, MELLYMOMMY, KROS330, MOMMYOF5, TIFFANYAMB3R, ANGEL BABY, HEAVYHEART, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, MUMJ18, QUEEN BEE., and TELLA!!!:coffee: :paper:
> 
> 
> :wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:RILIYE, ~CHIPPER~, DOOGIE, TAMMY77, EVERHOPEFUL, BETTY DRAPER, and MISS TANYA!! GL :dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months DOOGIE, ABII, TAURUSMOM05, and MISS TANYA!!! :happydance::bfp:
> 
> AC1987, MOMMYOF5, ANGEL BABY, JEOESTREICH, and KMBABY, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #154* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:
> 
> LIZ, CD13 pm and CD14 am both look positive on the pic, I would say 12-36hrs and you won't be getting that dark anymore. BD :sex:!!! :dust:
> 
> ALMOST, OV is not always determined by the AF so I wouldn't use that to figure out OV. The length of your cycle and the length of your LP are better determinates. It is not crazy at all to start OPKs now as it will help see the surge of OV. Coming of BC most women have very unusual cyles for a while :dust:
> 
> BUTTERFLY76, did you figure out a testing date yet?
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you BUTTERWORTH, 28329, and IMPET LIMPET!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!!
> 
> JENN155, so sorry that you have suffered this chemical, I hope that you will be right back in the chase soon! :hugs:
> 
> IMPET LIMPET, so glad to hear that you will give temping a try. Fertilityfriend is one of the most awesome sites. Click MY CHART in my signature and sign up for free in the top righthand corner....
> 
> GL PEPSICHIC, 1DPO and the TWW is in full effect!
> 
> MUMMYTOOSCAR, that definitely looks like something is there, could be the start FXD!:dust:
> 
> GL KMBABY with the doc appt next week, hope you get a pleasant surprise! :dust:
> 
> QUEEN, if you are not suspected to be PG, you can take the ibuprofen for your headache. As for the baby aspirin, it is correct that some use for TTC, however, it is low dose, 81mg and that is a far cry from the 250+ that is in regular so be careful with that.
> 
> *AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I love your posts, I find them really encouraging! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Got you in there AMB11!!! GL FXD! :dust:

Thanks AC1987!! :flower:


----------



## twickywabbit

Still no AF! :)


----------



## MummytoOscar

:dust: to all this thread is lucky!

Came home and went a little crazy with the testing :blush:

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/912f8d1c.jpg

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/f92c40fb.jpg

Mrs MM24 if you don't mind could you put me as a :bfp: please :thumbup:

Good luck to all the November testers :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

MummytoOscar said:


> :dust: to all this thread is lucky!
> 
> Came home and went a little crazy with the testing :blush:
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/912f8d1c.jpg
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/f92c40fb.jpg
> 
> Mrs MM24 if you don't mind could you put me as a :bfp: please :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all the November testers :dust:

congrats


----------



## Abii

MummytoOscar said:


> :dust: to all this thread is lucky!
> 
> Came home and went a little crazy with the testing :blush:
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/912f8d1c.jpg
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/f92c40fb.jpg
> 
> Mrs MM24 if you don't mind could you put me as a :bfp: please :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all the November testers :dust:

Awwhh congratulations:]
ill see you in the first tri thread:hugs:
xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations mummytooscar!!!!


----------



## happybeany

Congratulations MummytoOscar :D :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

MUMMYTOOSCAR!!! I don't mind at all!

CONGRATS! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!


----------



## AC1987

:) Congrats MommytoOscar


----------



## drboo

Hi everyone, I'm new to this board. This is our fourth month trying and my first using opk, so I am hopeful. But yesterday was 11 days post-ovulation (sorry don't know all the acronyms yet) and my test was negative. I've been really tired, emotional and have had weird occasional cramps for a week. I'm hoping that it was just to early to test, as my period is expected this Saturday. I am thinking that if it doesn't come this weekend I'll test again on Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## AC1987

drboo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this board. This is our fourth month trying and my first using opk, so I am hopeful. But yesterday was 11 days post-ovulation (sorry don't know all the acronyms yet) and my test was negative. I've been really tired, emotional and have had weird occasional cramps for a week. I'm hoping that it was just to early to test, as my period is expected this Saturday. I am thinking that if it doesn't come this weekend I'll test again on Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Welcome to the board :) And good luck! Mines due saturday too... lets hope we get bfps :D


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Hey this is my first official cycle after miscarriage in september at 10 weeks. We used OPK'S for the first time this month and managed to get a positive and dtd at the right time, so fingers crossed. Im due AF on the 16th of Nov, but will probs wait till the 19th ish if I can and no AF, because cycle may be a little messy cos of recent loss. But its my 22nd birthday on the 22nd of Nov, so a BFP will be the most amzing early bday pressie. Fingers crossed and hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## daydream

Got my crosshairs today and it moved my testing date to the 20th. Can you please update for me?


----------



## JustKia

AC1987 - I so want to eat your avatar :headspin:


----------



## Jewls48

MummytoOscar said:


> :dust: to all this thread is lucky!
> 
> Came home and went a little crazy with the testing :blush:
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/912f8d1c.jpg
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/f92c40fb.jpg
> 
> Mrs MM24 if you don't mind could you put me as a :bfp: please :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all the November testers :dust:

Congratulations!


----------



## babygirl1

Thank you for the bday wishes for the hubby =)
I am going to test on sunday if no AF...

I use apps on my phone to track my periods and ovulation and stuff.
i have 2 of them
1 says im 4 days late
the other says im due tomorrow lol

so im playing it safe and waiting til the weekend is over =)

Hoping n praying for the +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## scoobydrlp

Well, it was nice while it lasted. I began having heavy bleeding and cramping this morning. The doctor confirms I'm most likely miscarrying. Drew blood for hcg levels anyway, just to be sure, won't have results until tomorrow probably.


----------



## KozmikKitten

scoobydrlp said:


> Well, it was nice while it lasted. I began having heavy bleeding and cramping this morning. The doctor confirms I'm most likely miscarrying. Drew blood for hcg levels anyway, just to be sure, won't have results until tomorrow probably.

:hugs::hugs:So sorry Scooby! I hope you and OH are doing alright. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AC1987

scoobydrlp said:


> Well, it was nice while it lasted. I began having heavy bleeding and cramping this morning. The doctor confirms I'm most likely miscarrying. Drew blood for hcg levels anyway, just to be sure, won't have results until tomorrow probably.

awwww :( So sorry to hear!!:hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

scoobydrlp said:


> Well, it was nice while it lasted. I began having heavy bleeding and cramping this morning. The doctor confirms I'm most likely miscarrying. Drew blood for hcg levels anyway, just to be sure, won't have results until tomorrow probably.

So sorry.:hugs:


----------



## doogie123

~chipper~ said:


> bluberrymufin said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations doogie and abii!!!!
> 
> Chipper....happy birthday to your son!
> 
> Thank you! :flower:Click to expand...

thank you so excited:cloud9:


----------



## kissesandhugs

scoobydrlp said:


> Well, it was nice while it lasted. I began having heavy bleeding and cramping this morning. The doctor confirms I'm most likely miscarrying. Drew blood for hcg levels anyway, just to be sure, won't have results until tomorrow probably.

So sorry to hear, Scooby!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: & Don't forget we're all here for you!


----------



## ~chipper~

not sure if this is a silly question or not, but can having a cold effect implantation? I'm 3DPOish and as of yesterday, I have been really congested and just feeling icky....

thanks for your replies in advance!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well still no sign of AF, But just not feeling like this is our month.
feeling very sick today though, hope its not some kinda bug.


----------



## JessRmom

scoobydrlp said:


> Well, it was nice while it lasted. I began having heavy bleeding and cramping this morning. The doctor confirms I'm most likely miscarrying. Drew blood for hcg levels anyway, just to be sure, won't have results until tomorrow probably.

I'm so sorry! Praying it's just a threatened mc! :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Good evening ladies. I have a charting question I hope someone may be able to help with. I have been using FF and there is some ambiguity with my ov date. I have a couple of white dots where I had to test early as I was on early shift at work. The first on CD9 I had a restless sleep. If I leave them as white dots I get my crosshairs at CD12. This fits with my monitor results. My OPKs stayed pos longer than usual - for 4 days so I could ov anything from CD14-CD15 according to these. If I correct the white dots the crosshairs go and I tried putting in similar temps to today for tomorrow and the crosshairs move to CD14. I am confused. Should we BD today (CD15) too or is it too late? Help!!!
Thanks for your advice in advance. L x


----------



## LalaR

scoobydrlp said:


> Well, it was nice while it lasted. I began having heavy bleeding and cramping this morning. The doctor confirms I'm most likely miscarrying. Drew blood for hcg levels anyway, just to be sure, won't have results until tomorrow probably.

So sorry scooby - I had an early MC in early September and know how awful it is. I'm here if you need to chat. L x:hugs:


----------



## sdeitrick1

scoobydrlp said:


> Well, it was nice while it lasted. I began having heavy bleeding and cramping this morning. The doctor confirms I'm most likely miscarrying. Drew blood for hcg levels anyway, just to be sure, won't have results until tomorrow probably.

I'm so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm out this month just got a call from the Dr and after looking at my Bloodwork it appears I didn't ovulate this month. Here is to December.


----------



## lysh

I got my BFP!!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## AC1987

lysh said:


> I got my BFP!!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!!!

congrats!! :)


----------



## Jewls48

lysh said:


> I got my BFP!!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!!!

Congrats, have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Queen Bee.

lysh said:


> I got my BFP!!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Abii

i took another test today it was a digi and it was positive too so i guess we'll see fer sure how far along i am tomorrow:]
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1110011335.jpg
there they are:happydance:
xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Abii said:


> i took another test today it was a digi and it was positive too so i guess we'll see fer sure how far along i am tomorrow:]
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1110011335.jpg
> there they are:happydance:
> xx

Congrats abii so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Abii

thank you so much:]
fingers crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Abii said:


> thank you so much:]
> fingers crossed for you:hugs:

Thank you!
Im trying to have a lil hope, since AF hasnt showed yet, if it hasnt showed by Monday will test again.


----------



## Abii

Queen Bee. said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> thank you so much:]
> fingers crossed for you:hugs:
> 
> Thank you!
> Im trying to have a lil hope, since AF hasnt showed yet, if it hasnt showed by Monday will test again.Click to expand...

Your welcome:hugs:
Awwhh well its good she hasnt showed yet, your still in till she visits:thumbup:
let me know if you test:flower:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Abii said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> thank you so much:]
> fingers crossed for you:hugs:
> 
> Thank you!
> Im trying to have a lil hope, since AF hasnt showed yet, if it hasnt showed by Monday will test again.Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome:hugs:
> Awwhh well its good she hasnt showed yet, your still in till she visits:thumbup:
> let me know if you test:flower:Click to expand...

I definatly will! :thumbup:


----------



## happybeany

Congratulations to all the new :bfp:'s! :dust: babydust to everyone waiting to test :D I've got a few days left of my TWW and getting sooo impatient :haha:


----------



## oorweeistyin

oorweeistyin said:


> Hi MrsMM,
> 
> Well i'm on cd13 today and high on monitor and not ov'd yet according to FF and symptoms.....that is great but I'm hoping and praying that O won't come till weekend.....I see OH on late Friday night. We can't jump straight into the BD'ing as we are staying with relatives :dohh:
> 
> Why is nothing ever easy.....I so wish I hadn't taken that SI this month!!!! aaarrrrgggghhhh
> 
> Everyone pray for me that O doesn't come for at least 2/3 days!!! LOL I pray for it to come and now i'm praying for it not to......YET!!
> 
> Congrats to all the lovely :bfp: and :hugs: for all that the :witch: got :kiss:

Great to see more :bfp: and rubbish that the :witch: just keeps sneaking up on the rest!

AFM: well i got my cbfm peak today, which is rubbish as i'm not seeing OH until tomorrow night and we are staying with family so :sex: as soon as I get there probably won't happen...........I'm out really, aren't I???

Gutted :cry:


----------



## happybeany

MrsMM or other thread stalkers :D , could someone find a link / repost that image that MrsMM posts where it shows what would be occuring at every DPO? It's like the eggie going down the fallopian tube etc... I can't find it on the thread ! :flower:


----------



## LalaR

happybeany said:


> MrsMM or other thread stalkers :D , could someone find a link / repost that image that MrsMM posts where it shows what would be occuring at every DPO? It's like the eggie going down the fallopian tube etc... I can't find it on the thread ! :flower:

I'm sure she said she was going to post it every Tuesday so I would try looking back that far. Hope you find it. L x


----------



## mommyof5

Question? Any advice or knowledge is welcome.
So I am 11 day past my first positive OPK. Today I had a blood test for the amount of HCG in my system and it was less than 2 (not pregnant). My husband swears that it is too early, anyone else have any information on this? When does HCG start building in your system? After implantation?


----------



## Angel baby

AF has finally arrived for me! I will begin my IUI this cycle. Congrats to all BFP and lots of luck to this waiting!


----------



## mrsevewat1

Congrats to all the bfps! I really think this thread is lucky!! It just makes me feel so positive. Fx for us ladies still waitin for this month like myself and good luck to those for next month. Baby sticky dust all around...:)


----------



## mrsevewat1

So sorry for the new angels as well...:(


----------



## lilyV

AF came. See you next month and congrats to those who got a BFP


----------



## almosthere

sorry for the new angels/maybe angles..but what an amazing thought to know you got to make your own beautiful angel to watch over you and your future family! and a happy and healthy 9 mos to all new BFPS!


----------



## lizlovelust

My OPKS are getting lighter again, which ones are positive??:shrug:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0916.jpg


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry none of them look positive....maybe you were going to have a surge and didn't i'd just keep testing.


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> i'm sorry none of them look positive....maybe you were going to have a surge and didn't i'd just keep testing.

My chart looks like I Oed. :wacko:


----------



## cckarting

you still won't know. i got my ch on cd 21 but neg opk's like you. and then after a week they took the ch away. and i got them again on cd 38 when i did get a pos opk and my temps stayed higher. but i've seen your opks and seen them positive so i'd say you haven't o'd yet, until we see some higher temps. GL


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> you still won't know. i got my ch on cd 21 but neg opk's like you. and then after a week they took the ch away. and i got them again on cd 38 when i did get a pos opk and my temps stayed higher. but i've seen your opks and seen them positive so i'd say you haven't o'd yet, until we see some higher temps. GL

My temp did go up to 98.3 today :shrug:


----------



## cckarting

i saw your temp went up and you might get your ch, like i did but down the line maybe 4 or 5 days your ch may go away. so i suggest that you keep testing opk's.


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> i saw your temp went up and you might get your ch, like i did but down the line maybe 4 or 5 days your ch may go away. so i suggest that you keep testing opk's.

Aw Poo :wacko:


----------



## cckarting

i'm hoping you do O and really soon too, i'm just saying to cover all bases keep testing! GL


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> i'm hoping you do O and really soon too, i'm just saying to cover all bases keep testing! GL

My breasts really hurt today too, like under the arm off to the side. :wacko:


----------



## wendyk1

lizlovelust said:


> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> i'm hoping you do O and really soon too, i'm just saying to cover all bases keep testing! GL
> 
> My breasts really hurt today too, like under the arm off to the side. :wacko:Click to expand...

Well, if your next 2 temps stay high, I think you ovulated on CD 13! GL!


----------



## Tella

happybeany said:


> MrsMM or other thread stalkers :D , could someone find a link / repost that image that MrsMM posts where it shows what would be occuring at every DPO? It's like the eggie going down the fallopian tube etc... I can't find it on the thread ! :flower:

Its on page 154 :)


----------



## Tella

Morning girls, I tested this morning on 10DPO and it is a BFN but i will continue testing till Monday (13DPO) and if still neg then i will wait for AF to be late before testing again.

I had about 5 different dreams last night and once of them was that i got a really faint BFP, hope it is right.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Morning everyone! 

Lizlovelust - if any of them count as a positive I'd say the one on Nov 9th at 7:30. But they are all a little faint. CCkarting is right to say keep testing, just in case you Ov late, you don't want to miss it if you do! You may have ovulated, but its hard to tell at the moment. So keep your hopes up and keep testing. 

Mommyof5 - it can take 12-24 hours to ovulate after your positive OPK. After that it can take up to 12 days for implantation to occur. So your probably testing early. Wait for a few more days and test again. 

Oorweeistyin - Hmmm I'm not sure honey. But keep bd'ing just in case, you never know, the egg may be lazy and take a while to get out :flower:

ATM - I have a really odd feeling I have Ov'd. I do my OPK's in the morning so as soon as they pick up colour we begin Bd'ing as we don't get any line normally. Wednesday I had watery/EWCM and so much of it. My OPK that day before was half way to positive (which as taken in the morning is probably as positive as I'll get). Yesterday I was dry but had a couple of spots of blood and today a temp rise. 

So I'm way early even on a 14 day cycle and given I ov'd on CD38 last time its way way early. So maybe just my body playing up. 

Does anyone know if you can get ovulation bleeding? Clearly the spotting is far far too early for implantation bleeding, but I can't explain it, I never ever get spotting. 

Ah well, I'll keep using OPK's just to be sure! 

Congrats to the new BFP's and I'm so sorry the witch came in for some of us. Lets hope the rest of the thread is lucky! 

xxxx


----------



## LalaR

Hi sunnie,

It is possible to get ovulation spotting although quite unusual. Here's hoping it is a good sign for you. Fxd.

L x


----------



## camerashy

Can you add me for the 20th please


----------



## lubuto

Hey All November testers. This is my fourth cycle of trying with a break in between when i mc in June. I am 5DPO i should not be expecting much ofa sign as it is really early but again, why am i reading up on the thread if i am not. It is so hard this waiting game...

I am currently having some sort of sharpish mild cramping on teh very lower part of my belly... been a bit gassy past few days but not anymore. a bit of dull backache past tho days and not anymore. Tender but not sure or full breasts and mild on and off brief cramps in the legs...here and there. Veins all over my hands but that happens to me now even when af is still gonna come. I am also stretchinga bit mlore this mporning and sort of tired.
Good luck to all us and hope we all get BFP for the holidays so we can announce the news at Christmas... f'xed for u all 

I am due for my test on 20th


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations lysh!!!!


----------



## freddie

AF arrived for me today.... Onto the next month! X


----------



## AC1987

Well I tested with FMU and got another bfn. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Now to just wait for AF...


----------



## lizlovelust

So my OPK is deff a negative today, no doubt, it's light. So I think I did O :shrug:

Also My temp is still above 98, so maybe I did?


----------



## EndoGirl

AF arrived with spotting yesterday and full anger today. I am out :(. Congratulations to everyone with BFP! On to November TTC and December testing.


----------



## Abii

lizlovelust said:


> My OPKS are getting lighter again, which ones are positive??:shrug:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0916.jpg

it looks to me like nov-10th was when you Ov'd 
its alot darker than the others.


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:*TODAY!!* AMB11, BABYGIRL 1, ENDOGIRL, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, RACEHLKT, SDEITRICK1, and SPRAGGY37!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CANADIANMAPLE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, LALALEN, ANNALAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TWICKYWABBIT, ALMOSTHERE, MOMMY2LILMEN, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, LOVEBUG1821, MELLYMOMMY, KROS330, MOMMYOF5, TIFFANYAMB3R, HEAVYHEART, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, MUMJ18, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DARKEST, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, and RUTHYH!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:CAMERASHY and LUBUTO!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months LYSH!!! :happydance::bfp:

AC1987, TELLA, MOMMYOF5, and QUEEN BEE., BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #154* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

LIZ, CD13 pm and CD14 am both look positive to me yesterday, and today it is harder as they dry they will lose color. I stand by that interpretation today. As well, as they go back light, that indicates negative and OV already occur, and the temps show that OV has likely happened. , I would say 12-36hrs and you won't be getting that dark anymore. BD :sex:!!! :dust:

BABYGIRL 1, I use alot of apps as well, 2 on the phone and I use fertilityfriend, countdowntopregnancy... they are all different... good that you cover all the bases! :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you ANGEL BABY, LILYV, RACHELKT, and ENDOGIRL!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

SCOOBYDRLP, so sorry that you may be having an MC, I hope that it is just threatened and you have a strong little fighter growing inside.... :dust::hugs:

:hugs: sorry to hear that the bloods confirmed no OV this cycle, wishing you all the best for a stron OV and BFP next cycle SUNSHINE!! :dust:

HAPPYBEANY, hang in there, your TWW is nearing the end. The pic is going to be posted every Tuesday evening, but the previous one is on Page 154!

MOMMYOF5, you could benefit from the pic as well, but in this case, your DH is right, it is too early as HCG doesn't build from OV, estrogen does, but it build as egg is either fertilized or is gone.... :dust:

TELLA, AF is not here, or late so 10DPO is early Hun! :dust:

SUNNIE, I am not sure which OPKs you are using but most are more effective and recommended to use between the hours of 12-8pm, so maybe try later instead of the mornings. :dust:

RACHEL, do you use OPKs or temping to track OV?

~CHIPPER~ I totally had that question last cycle, I actually went to the doc as well because I was too sick, and she assured me that it won't effect implantation if it is going to occur... :dust:

QUEEN, I hope that you are feeling better today. :hugs:

LALAR, try the temp adjuster as you had to get up earlier and it is likely that you got 3.5hrs or more of sleep. BDg won't hurt your chances, and you always want to cover your bases.... :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## ciel

im on my 8DPO and i will be testing on 23rd.. this is my 6th cycle and my last this year coz of my looooong cycle.. CD55 now.. my symptoms so far are mild cramping on both sides, so gassy (oops!), bloated, and back ache.. for some reason my bbs doesnt hurt that much which is unusual coz it always hurt like hell in my previous cycle.. im hoping its a good sign (^O^).. I will be celebrating my birthday next month and all i want is a BFP..


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies, Congrats to the BFPs.
I still have no sign of AF, dont want to get my hopes up buttt im getting excited to test on Monday! soooo hoping for a BFP


----------



## sdeitrick1

Well I test with FMU......DH says he sees a line but I'm not too sure!


----------



## lillichloe

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to share but.........my bff and I have been ttc at the same time. Last month she got her bfp after 3 years of trying. Today she lost her baby. I am so heart broken for her. And here I am in my tww and have been wanting to see that bfp. Im a big bag of emotions right now. I dont know what to say or do for my dear friend .......:cry:


----------



## almosthere

GL w. O MRSMM!!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies. I am out, AF got me today, a day earlier...Another disappointment! On to December now...
Congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks MrsMM. 
I tried the temp adjuster but it initially confused things. I have now discarded the one rogue temp on CD9 as it was throwing my whole chart off and adjusted the second early temp. It's now looking lots better although was ok with the second unadjusted temp too. I hope that discarding a temp is ok. I was awake every hour that night tossing and turning. I'm happy with having the earlier ov date as DH didn't want to BD Wed or Thurs!! He hates having to perform "on demand" and feels it takes the romance out of things.
Brill news that AF has now left you. Good luck planning for Ov this month. L x


----------



## Bentlee

sdeitrick1 said:


> Well I test with FMU......DH says he sees a line but I'm not too sure!
> 
> View attachment 294613

I somehow see a second line, but I'm not too sure. Maybe you should test again in the morning.



lillichloe said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to share but.........my bff and I have been ttc at the same time. Last month she got her bfp after 3 years of trying. Today she lost her baby. I am so heart broken for her. And here I am in my tww and have been wanting to see that bfp. Im a big bag of emotions right now. I dont know what to say or do for my dear friend .......:cry:

I'm so sorry for her loss! Big hug!



brassy said:


> Hello ladies. I am out, AF got me today, a day earlier...Another disappointment! On to December now...
> Congrats to all the BFPs!

Oh no.. :shrug: Good luck and lots of baby dust for December :dust:

@me.. I'm so nervous and a mess.. I had bad stomach cramps 1-3dpo and woke up with a headache this morning. I know it's way too early for pregnancy signs, but I can't get my mind off thinking about it :dohh:


----------



## AquaM

Hi Please can I join the November testers and hopefully BFP. Testing around 29 November. 
Good luck to all ttc and tww. Congratulations to all the BFP.
Thank you.
:hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

lillichloe said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to share but.........my bff and I have been ttc at the same time. Last month she got her bfp after 3 years of trying. Today she lost her baby. I am so heart broken for her. And here I am in my tww and have been wanting to see that bfp. Im a big bag of emotions right now. I dont know what to say or do for my dear friend .......:cry:

So sorry to hear this about your friend! I hope she and her OH are doing alright. When I mc, all I wanted was for someone to listen. So, even though you are very emotional, if she wants to talk you dont have to say much, just listen. GL and wish her the best. I found the mc forums on here very helpful if she needs to share her feelings. :flower:


----------



## mommyof5

Appears I ovulated much later than I had thought. I will be testing the 18th.


----------



## sdeitrick1

Does anyone see the second line or am I just seeing things?


----------



## wendyk1

sdeitrick1 said:


> Does anyone see the second line or am I just seeing things?
> 
> View attachment 294746

ahhh! I can almost see one!


----------



## Charliegirl27

sdeitrick1 said:


> Does anyone see the second line or am I just seeing things?
> 
> View attachment 294746

I see it. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm going to go ahead and say I Oed on CD13 then like you all tell me :) thanks ladies!


----------



## Karlee

I just got my first :bfp: on 11/11/11, 9DPO after 5 months of NTNP and 6 months of actively ttc with opks and charting.

I am praying for all of you ladies to see those two beautiful pink lines. Keep faith and stay positive. You are all in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you get that :bfp: soon.

I always wanted to know what people did differently the month they got pregnant so here it goes. 

Two months ago I started taking Vitex because my cycles were irregular anywhere from 32-45 days. Vitex is amazing the first month I took it my cycle went down to 30 days and I ovulated on CD 16 previously it had been CD 21-22. It also controlled my moods and made me feel happier. 

I normally do not get too much ewcm and in the past I have tried pre-seed well that hasn't worked. So this month, I decided to add Evening Primrose Oil to my ttc regimen. I think it helped because I got more ewcm than I ever had in the past, this month I was never dry enough to need pre-seed. 

In the past, I have only used opk's in the morning, this month two days before my suspected ovulation, I used them twice a day. I got my first positive at night and :sex: that night and the next two nights. 

This month was also the first month that I had an increased sex drive around ovulation. Maybe it was the EPO, Vitex or a combination of both.

Oh and I have no symptoms whatsoever, I really thought I was out this month. Last month my boobs were super sore and I was not pregnant.


----------



## lizlovelust

Karlee said:


> I just got my first :bfp: today 9DPO after 5 months of NTNP and 6 months of actively ttc with opks and charting.
> 
> I am praying for all of you laidies to see those two beautiful pink lines. Keep faith and stay positive. You are all in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you get that :bfp: soon.
> 
> I always wanted to know what people did differently the month they got pregnant so here it goes.
> 
> Two months ago I started taking Vitex because my cycles were irregular anywhere from 32-45 days. Vitex is amazing the first month I took it my cycle went down to 30 days and I ovulated on CD 16 previously it had been CD 21-22. It also controlled my moods and made me feel happier.
> 
> I normally do not get too much ewcm and in the past I have tried pre-seed well that hasn't worked. So this month, I decided to add Evening Primrose Oil to my ttc regimen. I think it helped because I got more ewcm than I ever had in the past, this month I was never dry enough to need pre-seed.
> 
> In the past, I have only used opk's in the morning, this month two days before my suspected ovulation, I used them twice a day. I got my first positive at night and :sex: that night and the next two nights.
> 
> This month was also the first month that I had an increased sex drive around ovulation. Maybe it was the EPO, Vitex or a combination of both.
> 
> Oh and I have no symptoms whatsoever, I really thought I was out this month. Last month my boobs were super sore and I was not pregnant.

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Charlie1984

Karlee said:


> I just got my first :bfp: today 9DPO after 5 months of NTNP and 6 months of actively ttc with opks and charting.
> 
> I am praying for all of you laidies to see those two beautiful pink lines. Keep faith and stay positive. You are all in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you get that :bfp: soon.
> 
> I always wanted to know what people did differently the month they got pregnant so here it goes.
> 
> Two months ago I started taking Vitex because my cycles were irregular anywhere from 32-45 days. Vitex is amazing the first month I took it my cycle went down to 30 days and I ovulated on CD 16 previously it had been CD 21-22. It also controlled my moods and made me feel happier.
> 
> I normally do not get too much ewcm and in the past I have tried pre-seed well that hasn't worked. So this month, I decided to add Evening Primrose Oil to my ttc regimen. I think it helped because I got more ewcm than I ever had in the past, this month I was never dry enough to need pre-seed.
> 
> In the past, I have only used opk's in the morning, this month two days before my suspected ovulation, I used them twice a day. I got my first positive at night and :sex: that night and the next two nights.
> 
> This month was also the first month that I had an increased sex drive around ovulation. Maybe it was the EPO, Vitex or a combination of both.
> 
> Oh and I have no symptoms whatsoever, I really thought I was out this month. Last month my boobs were super sore and I was not pregnant.


WOW Massive congratulations so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## Kros330

So :witch: finally came and in full force. Hoping December is month! Good luck to all you ladies and congrats on all the BFP's!!!


----------



## Charlie1984

lillichloe said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to share but.........my bff and I have been ttc at the same time. Last month she got her bfp after 3 years of trying. Today she lost her baby. I am so heart broken for her. And here I am in my tww and have been wanting to see that bfp. Im a big bag of emotions right now. I dont know what to say or do for my dear friend .......:cry:

So sorry to hear that your friend lost her baby its so sad. Having been on both ends i know that there isnt much to say when you lose a baby, my last m.c one of my best friend just turned up with a bunch of flowers and cried with me, we didnt even say anything to each other but that meant the absolute world to me. So i think just letting her know you are there for her will mean the world to her too. Hugs xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Karlee said:


> I just got my first :bfp: on 11/11/11, 9DPO after 5 months of NTNP and 6 months of actively ttc with opks and charting.
> 
> I am praying for all of you ladies to see those two beautiful pink lines. Keep faith and stay positive. You are all in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you get that :bfp: soon.
> 
> I always wanted to know what people did differently the month they got pregnant so here it goes.
> 
> Two months ago I started taking Vitex because my cycles were irregular anywhere from 32-45 days. Vitex is amazing the first month I took it my cycle went down to 30 days and I ovulated on CD 16 previously it had been CD 21-22. It also controlled my moods and made me feel happier.
> 
> I normally do not get too much ewcm and in the past I have tried pre-seed well that hasn't worked. So this month, I decided to add Evening Primrose Oil to my ttc regimen. I think it helped because I got more ewcm than I ever had in the past, this month I was never dry enough to need pre-seed.
> 
> In the past, I have only used opk's in the morning, this month two days before my suspected ovulation, I used them twice a day. I got my first positive at night and :sex: that night and the next two nights.
> 
> This month was also the first month that I had an increased sex drive around ovulation. Maybe it was the EPO, Vitex or a combination of both.
> 
> Oh and I have no symptoms whatsoever, I really thought I was out this month. Last month my boobs were super sore and I was not pregnant.

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## ashleyann

ooooooooooo!! Congrats to everyone so far! I was down for 11/10 and I did test yesterday and today and both were BFN :(:( 
I'm hoping I was just too early??


----------



## twickywabbit

Well I'm spotting 5. Days late. ..guess I'm out. Good luck everyone and congrats to the bfps!


----------



## AC1987

Congrats to all those who got bfps :) GAH! When will it be my turn!? :p


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hows everyone feeling?
Still no sign of AF. Really want to test but holdiung off as long as I can


----------



## AC1987

Queen Bee. said:


> Hows everyone feeling?
> Still no sign of AF. Really want to test but holdiung off as long as I can

Are you late yet for AF?


----------



## happybeany

Hugs to everyone :hugs: :dust:

I know I keep asking and I'm a pain in the bum :haha:....... but can someone look at my chart? I don't know if I even ovulated :wacko:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2

I will love you forever if you can make sense of it LOL :flower:


----------



## taurusmom05

Really wish af would decide if she is coming or what. Had a tinge of dark red blood yesterday around 9pm... Looked like a string kind of, it was in my cm when I wiped (tmi sorry)... Nothing so far today... Cramping, feels like she is on her way!!! I wish she would just stay away!!!!! Lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

AC1987 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone feeling?
> Still no sign of AF. Really want to test but holdiung off as long as I can
> 
> Are you late yet for AF?Click to expand...

I dunno when I had last AF I didnt mark it down.
So, Am just waiting, I could have swore it ended like 12-14th of October though but I got a BFN on the 7th so I am a bit confused, but I did have spotting for 2-3 days like the 26th but that was it


----------



## DBZ34

happybeany said:


> Hugs to everyone :hugs: :dust:
> 
> I know I keep asking and I'm a pain in the bum :haha:....... but can someone look at my chart? I don't know if I even ovulated :wacko:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> I will love you forever if you can make sense of it LOL :flower:


It doesn't look like you've ovulated just yet (your body may have tried to ov, but it didn't happen for some reason or another)...How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## daydream

happybeany said:


> Hugs to everyone :hugs: :dust:
> 
> I know I keep asking and I'm a pain in the bum :haha:....... but can someone look at my chart? I don't know if I even ovulated :wacko:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> I will love you forever if you can make sense of it LOL :flower:

Hm well I thought I saw a dip on CD17 that would have corresponded with the + OPK on the day 16, but there was no clear rise after it.


----------



## happybeany

DBZ34 said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Hugs to everyone :hugs: :dust:
> 
> I know I keep asking and I'm a pain in the bum :haha:....... but can someone look at my chart? I don't know if I even ovulated :wacko:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> I will love you forever if you can make sense of it LOL :flower:
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like you've ovulated just yet (your body may have tried to ov, but it didn't happen for some reason or another)...How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...


I usually have 28 day cycles, 29 maximum... I'm a bit worried I'm not ovulating at all atm. Do you definitely have to have a temp rise after ovulation? 

Daydream, I know - I was waiting for crosshairs then realised with the temps the way they are I'm just not going to get them. So confused!


Thanks for looking guys :flower:


----------



## amommy

Can you add me to the list please I should be testing Sunday! that is when AF is due


----------



## cckarting

yes, you have to have a 3 days of higher temps to confirm O! i agree with what they said, it looks like you tried to O, and didn't. maybe you'll just have a long cycle and O late. GL


----------



## daydream

happybeany said:


> I usually have 28 day cycles, 29 maximum... I'm a bit worried I'm not ovulating at all atm. Do you definitely have to have a temp rise after ovulation?
> 
> Daydream, I know - I was waiting for crosshairs then realised with the temps the way they are I'm just not going to get them. So confused!
> 
> Thanks for looking guys :flower:

Yep need a temp rise. Is this your first cycle temping? Sometimes the first one doesn't make sense and then the second does because you have to get into the habit of taking your temps at the same time. Keep it up though because especially if you're not ovulating, you can show these to your doctor to help them diagnose you!

You're not out yet though! I would keep taking the OPKs just to see if you get another surge this month.

:dust: to you!


----------



## Sunnie1984

happybeany said:


> Hugs to everyone :hugs: :dust:
> 
> I know I keep asking and I'm a pain in the bum :haha:....... but can someone look at my chart? I don't know if I even ovulated :wacko:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> I will love you forever if you can make sense of it LOL :flower:

I agree with the others, it looks like your body tried to ovulate but didn't. 

I think it's usual to have one or two cycles a year when you don't ov. 

It may still happen yet, my last cycle I didn't ov until cd38. Fxd that you just ov late. 

Xx


----------



## Bentlee

Congrats Karlee!! :bfp:


----------



## mammawannabe

i'm out AF got me today...i will be moving to the december thread. 

FX for all those still waiting to test and COngrats to all the bfps.


----------



## Bentlee

mammawannabe said:


> i'm out AF got me today...i will be moving to the december thread.
> 
> FX for all those still waiting to test and COngrats to all the bfps.

I'm so sorry. Good luck for December :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

happybeany said:


> I usually have 28 day cycles, 29 maximum... I'm a bit worried I'm not ovulating at all atm. Do you definitely have to have a temp rise after ovulation?
> 
> Daydream, I know - I was waiting for crosshairs then realised with the temps the way they are I'm just not going to get them. So confused!
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking guys :flower:


Yes, you definitely need a temp rise after ovulation. That's the main sign that you have ovulated. FF won't give you crosshairs until after three consecutive days of higher temps to confirm that ov happened. But hopefully you will ov this cycle, just a little later than normal and you'll be ready for it when it does happen! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## PostalMom

happybeany said:


> Hugs to everyone :hugs: :dust:
> 
> I know I keep asking and I'm a pain in the bum :haha:....... but can someone look at my chart? I don't know if I even ovulated :wacko:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> I will love you forever if you can make sense of it LOL :flower:

I'd say you ovulated on cd17. Hope that helps! I'm still going nuts waiting to o myself. Hoping my temp will do something tomorrow.


----------



## AC1987

I wish AF would just come already if its coming... :( I have a bad feeling it'll come overnight.


----------



## Abii

Queen Bee. said:


> Hows everyone feeling?
> Still no sign of AF. Really want to test but holdiung off as long as I can

NOOO DONT WAITTT!!! lmao
:test::test::test::test::test::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Abii said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone feeling?
> Still no sign of AF. Really want to test but holdiung off as long as I can
> 
> NOOO DONT WAITTT!!! lmao
> :test::test::test::test::test::happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

Im really thinking about testing in the morning!
So nervous though lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Af got me this evening, way early, too! On to December! Good luck to everyone else waiting still! :) baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Abii

Queen Bee. said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone feeling?
> Still no sign of AF. Really want to test but holdiung off as long as I can
> 
> NOOO DONT WAITTT!!! lmao
> :test::test::test::test::test::happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im really thinking about testing in the morning!
> So nervous though lolClick to expand...

I was too, i was shaking when i took mine, saw the 2 lines after like 3 secs of the test taking my urine and ran out the door as fast as i could say babe lol xP
i think you are:]
you need to definitely let me know what happens in the morn:thumbup:
when was af due?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Abii said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone feeling?
> Still no sign of AF. Really want to test but holdiung off as long as I can
> 
> NOOO DONT WAITTT!!! lmao
> :test::test::test::test::test::happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im really thinking about testing in the morning!
> So nervous though lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was too, i was shaking when i took mine, saw the 2 lines after like 3 secs of the test taking my urine and ran out the door as fast as i could say babe lol xP
> i think you are:]
> you need to definitely let me know what happens in the morn:thumbup:
> when was af due?Click to expand...

I will!
Im so nervous lol I really hope I get a BFP, Im just trying to think of a way to tell Hubby if it is BFP! any ideas?


----------



## Abii

Queen Bee. said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone feeling?
> Still no sign of AF. Really want to test but holdiung off as long as I can
> 
> NOOO DONT WAITTT!!! lmao
> :test::test::test::test::test::happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im really thinking about testing in the morning!
> So nervous though lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was too, i was shaking when i took mine, saw the 2 lines after like 3 secs of the test taking my urine and ran out the door as fast as i could say babe lol xP
> i think you are:]
> you need to definitely let me know what happens in the morn:thumbup:
> when was af due?Click to expand...
> 
> I will!
> Im so nervous lol I really hope I get a BFP, Im just trying to think of a way to tell Hubby if it is BFP! any ideas?Click to expand...

Good:]
i hope you do too so you can come join the first tri with me:thumbup::happydance:
haha i didn't even have time to think, i thought i was out so i wasn't preparing lol i just ran to him while he was sleeping woke him up and said "omg!! *with my and over my mouth* ITS FRICKIN POSITIVE!" lmao he laughed at me cause i practically freaked out xP
i think you should do something cute..like make him breakfast and put it on his plate, i know cheesy lol.


----------



## AC1987

taurusmom05 said:


> Af got me this evening, way early, too! On to December! Good luck to everyone else waiting still! :) baby dust to you all!!

:( boo! :hugs: lets hope next month you get your bfp!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I cant really think of anything to do, Gonna have to thinkk of something by tomorrow lolz just incase! If I screamed and told him to come here he would panic thinking somethign was wrong lol


----------



## AC1987

Queen Bee. said:


> I cant really think of anything to do, Gonna have to thinkk of something by tomorrow lolz just incase! If I screamed and told him to come here he would panic thinking somethign was wrong lol

Ask him to come in and see if hes seeing what you're seeing on your test :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

AC1987 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> I cant really think of anything to do, Gonna have to thinkk of something by tomorrow lolz just incase! If I screamed and told him to come here he would panic thinking somethign was wrong lol
> 
> Ask him to come in and see if hes seeing what you're seeing on your test :)Click to expand...

Good idea lol, I dunno who will bejumping up and down more me or him if its positive!
He's started to ask questions how long AFs been away and stuff lol so he might know what im up to :haha:


----------



## taurusmom05

Queen bee- I did something like with my DS...

I went into our spare room/office... I said, 'honey come here, what do you think about this?' He came in and I said, 'I'm thinking of putting it right here (pointing to an empty wall)' he said, 'putting what there?' To which I replied, 'the crib...for the baby I just found out we're pregnant with!!' 

He lost it... Lol we cried and then planned out where we were going to put everything in the nursery together.

Good luck! Hope you get your bfp!!!!! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

taurusmom05 said:


> Queen bee- I did something like with my DS...
> 
> I went into our spare room/office... I said, 'honey come here, what do you think about this?' He came in and I said, 'I'm thinking of putting it right here (pointing to an empty wall)' he said, 'putting what there?' To which I replied, 'the crib...for the baby I just found out we're pregnant with!!'
> 
> He lost it... Lol we cried and then planned out where we were going to put everything in the nursery together.
> 
> Good luck! Hope you get your bfp!!!!! :)

that is so sweet! I might have to steal that idea from you, Would be such a nice way to tell him! :thumbup:


----------



## taurusmom05

You should totally use it!!! It became a really cool story to tell our family... Bc everyone always asks how DH found out, etc. He told me I totally caught him off guard... Best surprise of his life! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

taurusmom05 said:


> You should totally use it!!! It became a really cool story to tell our family... Bc everyone always asks how DH found out, etc. He told me I totally caught him off guard... Best surprise of his life! :)

Im just really hoping I get a BFP now!!
You are right amazing story!
I dont think he would see it coming, so would be great to give him such a surprise!


----------



## KozmikKitten

+ OPK tonight! :happydance: And DH made arrangements to come home at least once every 24 hours over the weekend! He was supposed to be gone all weekend! :haha:


----------



## taurusmom05

Woo hoo! Catch that egg, kozmikkitten! :) good luck!

Queen bee- I'm sending you positive and sticky vibes!!!! Good luck! excited for you!


----------



## Queen Bee.

taurusmom05 said:


> Woo hoo! Catch that egg, kozmikkitten! :) good luck!
> 
> Queen bee- I'm sending you positive and sticky vibes!!!! Good luck! excited for you!

Thank you!
I hope you get your BFP too! :flower:


----------



## mrsevewat1

taurusmom05 said:


> Af got me this evening, way early, too! On to December! Good luck to everyone else waiting still! :) baby dust to you all!!

Awww what happen? I swear i just told u congrats on a bfp a few days ago??? Fx for u for december. Gl!


----------



## taurusmom05

Idk...and af came 5 days early, too. Really bizarre! Here's to a Christmas BFP!


----------



## Djana83

Here's another BFP.:cloud9::happydance:.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Djana83 said:


> Here's another BFP.:cloud9::happydance:.

congrats


----------



## Queen Bee.

BFN, I think im out ladies. :cry:
Just AF being weird or something.
 



Attached Files:







IMG0077A.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Charlie1984

Hi ya,

Can you change me from 13th to the 17th, I was going to test tom at 10dpo but im now going to wait till thursday as i am sure af will prob have arrived by then and i dont want to say a bfn!

Thanks
xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations karlee and djana!!!!


----------



## nic_w

Hi All!,

Not been on for a while but just popped on to say that i have everything crossed as i think i may be on the way to a BFP!

Tested this morning, although wasn't FMU and I think i can see a line, although it is one of those 'hold at a certain angle and squint with one eye shut and you might just see it' kind of lines ha ha ha!

I'm still staring at it now but trying not to think about it till tomorrow when i can test again as it is WAY over the 10 minute reading time so it's not valid now anyway!

Fingers Crossed!!! Good luck to everyone else testing this weekend xxx


----------



## AC1987

Hope you get your bfp nic_w :)


I kept feeling like AF was gonna get me overnight but nope didn't... today is when I'm expecting it.I only have a digi left so I don't wanna use it.


----------



## almosthere

Hey Ladies. First off, congrats to the new BFP's as usual (as well as the maybe BFP's)!!

AFM, I tried posting my OPK stick pics in the OPK pic section but not getting much help. I am around CD 5 today, my period stopped two days ago. So I tested the day my period stopped and last night (both were at night 7/8pm). I have only been off BCP's for about two months and think I may be a early OV as it looks like I am starting to get a surge (if a surge is what I think it is, the lines getting darker leading to my main LH surge prior to OV?!) Anywho, looking at these, and I will post my 3rd test later tonight, do you ladies think I may ovulate early, perhaps by the 14/16th? I am new, so not sure if these are fairly dark for CD 5 or not. And my av. cycle is 28 days. Thanks for any help!!!
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 002.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3


----------



## saitiffeh

Morning ladies, can I get some opinions?
Took a Wondfo test this morning, got a faint line at around 3 minutes. Took another test maybe an hour later or less, same brand, BFN. Is the first test an evap? I keep reading that 2MU is often better then first but I tested very close in between the two so... should I just put that first test out of my mind?
Wish I could post a pic but my camera hates me :S


----------



## saitiffeh

almosthere said:


> Anywho, looking at these, and I will post my 3rd test later tonight, do you ladies think I may ovulate early, perhaps by the 14/16th?

Well they definitely do look to be getting darker! I don't know much about OPK's yet, I've only just started with them, but I'd say keep testing regularly!


----------



## AC1987

saitiffeh said:


> Morning ladies, can I get some opinions?
> Took a Wondfo test this morning, got a faint line at around 3 minutes. Took another test maybe an hour later or less, same brand, BFN. Is the first test an evap? I keep reading that 2MU is often better then first but I tested very close in between the two so... should I just put that first test out of my mind?
> Wish I could post a pic but my camera hates me :S

I would say wait til tomorrow morning try again. :)


----------



## almosthere

saitiffeh said:


> Morning ladies, can I get some opinions?
> Took a Wondfo test this morning, got a faint line at around 3 minutes. Took another test maybe an hour later or less, same brand, BFN. Is the first test an evap? I keep reading that 2MU is often better then first but I tested very close in between the two so... should I just put that first test out of my mind?
> Wish I could post a pic but my camera hates me :S

Yes, it sounds like a possible evap. I got an incredible pink evap line before on a HPT, actually 2 or 3, and looked really convincing, but testing later on, they were blank whites. Hoping I am wrong though, wait another day or two and test again! GL!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Happy Anniversary Maybe2012!!! :D

Happy Birthday to 28329's DH!! :cake:


----------



## allybaby

I'm out. Af got me last night. My husband and I were out to dinner when it arrived. I went back to the table and ordered a glass of wine immediately to drown my sorrows. GL to the rest of the ladies in waiting.


----------



## AC1987

allybaby said:


> I'm out. Af got me last night. My husband and I were out to dinner when it arrived. I went back to the table and ordered a glass of wine immediately to drown my sorrows. GL to the rest of the ladies in waiting.

Awww I'm sorry :( :hugs: I do that too when AF comes.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats to all BFP.
feeling a bit down after the BFN this morning, Starting to think the 3 days of spotting was AF?


----------



## mumj18

I just got a bfp


----------



## AC1987

mumj18 said:


> I just got a bfp

Ohh congrats! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

mumj18 said:


> I just got a bfp

congrats


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats!!! be more excited, this is amazing newsss!!! lol


----------



## VMAG

mumj18 said:


> I just got a bfp

WOOOWHOOOO!!!:thumbup:


----------



## C.armywife

mumj18 said:


> I just got a bfp

Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
So glad to see a bfp today!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats mumj!


----------



## lillichloe

Karlee said:


> I just got my first :bfp: on 11/11/11, 9DPO after 5 months of NTNP and 6 months of actively ttc with opks and charting.
> 
> I am praying for all of you ladies to see those two beautiful pink lines. Keep faith and stay positive. You are all in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you get that :bfp: soon.
> 
> I always wanted to know what people did differently the month they got pregnant so here it goes.
> 
> Two months ago I started taking Vitex because my cycles were irregular anywhere from 32-45 days. Vitex is amazing the first month I took it my cycle went down to 30 days and I ovulated on CD 16 previously it had been CD 21-22. It also controlled my moods and made me feel happier.
> 
> I normally do not get too much ewcm and in the past I have tried pre-seed well that hasn't worked. So this month, I decided to add Evening Primrose Oil to my ttc regimen. I think it helped because I got more ewcm than I ever had in the past, this month I was never dry enough to need pre-seed.
> 
> In the past, I have only used opk's in the morning, this month two days before my suspected ovulation, I used them twice a day. I got my first positive at night and :sex: that night and the next two nights.
> 
> This month was also the first month that I had an increased sex drive around ovulation. Maybe it was the EPO, Vitex or a combination of both.
> 
> Oh and I have no symptoms whatsoever, I really thought I was out this month. Last month my boobs were super sore and I was not pregnant.

congrats so exciting!!


----------



## lillichloe

Djana83 said:


> Here's another BFP.:cloud9::happydance:.

congrats!! yay!!


----------



## Lillybee

Congrats to the BFPs! Can you please add me to the list? AF due 18th Nov. Thanks:flower:


----------



## lillichloe

mumj18 said:


> I just got a bfp

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## kissesandhugs

:happydance: congrats to all the bfp's!	
AFM: just waiting to o! but I do have a question, I took my temp when I woke up this morning but it wasnt the same time as usual, not even close bc I didnt get enough sleep :/ should I discard it??? Thanks for the help ladies <3


----------



## Mrs S-M

Congrats to all the BFP's :happydance: I can't keep up with them all, what a successful month November has been x


----------



## momwannabe81

Dont discard it and just note the different time, 
AFM someone smack me on the head cause i said i was out this month but have af due again on the 30th so guess I'm still in, did hsg thursday (painful !!!!!!) but i was clear didn't even feel the dye just the forced entry into cervix as it was shut ugh, anyway got first donation yesterday and getting another one on Monday and if no O by Wednesday will get another one then but i should O anytime between today and Wednesday so fx
As for everyone else hugs to those that didn't get a BFP and congrats to those that did.


----------



## babyblueskye

Hello Ladies, I am TTC baby#2 and this is our 1st month of trying.
Im due my period on 16th nov so i will do a :test: then :)
I think i ovulated on the 29th oct we dtd lots that week and i did get some really light red spotting on 2nd nov, since then i have been having really bad period pains every few days that dont last long but are low down and really sharp and uncomfortable has anyone else had this??? and did u get a :bfp: ?
They seem to be getting more painful the closer to AF to im not so sure i'll get my bfp this month.
Best of luck to you all :dust:


----------



## happybeany

What...? Is this negative? I can't figure it out :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo2-5.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## happybeany

Last pic wasn't great... its the bottom test in this pic:

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/missionsquirrel/photo3-1.jpg


----------



## mommyof5

happybeany said:


> What...? Is this negative? I can't figure it out :haha:

Looks positive to me.


----------



## sdeitrick1

Looks like it's the start of a positive to me! Yay!!


----------



## happybeany

But...but... my chart was so weird and it didn't even look like I O'd :o


----------



## mommyof5

happybeany said:


> But...but... my chart was so weird and it didn't even look like I O'd :o

I would wait another 2 days and test. If you are pregnant you will know for sure by then.


----------



## happybeany

mommyof5 said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> But...but... my chart was so weird and it didn't even look like I O'd :o
> 
> I would wait another 2 days and test. If you are pregnant you will know for sure by then.Click to expand...

Thankyou :flower: I'll probably have to test in the morning again :haha:


----------



## babyblueskye

babyblueskye said:


> Hello Ladies, I am TTC baby#2 and this is our 1st month of trying.
> Im due my period on 16th nov so i will do a :test: then :)
> I think i ovulated on the 29th oct we dtd lots that week and i did get some really light red spotting on 2nd nov, since then i have been having really bad period pains every few days that dont last long but are low down and really sharp and uncomfortable has anyone else had this??? and did u get a :bfp: ?
> They seem to be getting more painful the closer to AF to im not so sure i'll get my bfp this month.
> Best of luck to you all :dust:


Hello, could you add me to 16th nov please :) thanks x


And that test above this post defo looks pos :D good luck :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

What's going on with my chart? Still no cross hairs and its an obvious negative on OPKs today, so light.:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Tested with the OPKs yesterday and today and got a faint line on both. Looks like hubby and i will be doing some BDing for the next couple of days!


----------



## lizlovelust

Mrs.Resa said:


> Tested with the OPKs yesterday and today and got a faint line on both. Looks like hubby and i will be doing some BDing for the next couple of days!

OPKs are only positive if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control hun.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

lizlovelust said:


> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> Tested with the OPKs yesterday and today and got a faint line on both. Looks like hubby and i will be doing some BDing for the next couple of days!
> 
> OPKs are only positive if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control hun.Click to expand...

Oh i know. I just heard it is best to BD before a pos OPK and a few days after just in case...i'm just trying to cover as many bases as i can LOL


----------



## mrsevewat1

I'm out ladies. I took a quick nap and woke up to the witch full on. I'm happy though because she is early and that makes this last cycle a "normal" (for me) instead of it being 11days longer than usual so maybe its getting back on track. Anyway congrats and h&h 9 months to all the bfps in november and gl to those left to test. On to the december thread.


----------



## Abii

Mrs.Resa said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> Tested with the OPKs yesterday and today and got a faint line on both. Looks like hubby and i will be doing some BDing for the next couple of days!
> 
> OPKs are only positive if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control hun.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i know. I just heard it is best to BD before a pos OPK and a few days after just in case...i'm just trying to cover as many bases as i can LOLClick to expand...

haha dont feel alone, me and my df started bd'ing at cd5 until cd17 everyday at the same time using the same stuff haha 
im pretty sure thats how i got my bfp lol


----------



## Abii

lizlovelust said:


> What's going on with my chart? Still no cross hairs and its an obvious negative on OPKs today, so light.:shrug:

all i know is when i see your chart i can deffo tell that you O'd on cd10.
thats actually quite a spike..way bigger spike than was on my chart haha. are you using anything to help you conceive? besides opk's..
i think that if you did what i did and used softcups and preseed[since you mentioned you and partner dont live close so its harder to be on target] but it helped me..i got my bfp the first time i tried them.
If you have a walgreens in your area go there for the preseed and softcups[cheap prices and they have a FULL fertility section] in-case you see something else you'd like to try.
just some tips for you if you decide to want it quicker.:thumbup:
gl and ill have my fx'd that i see you in first tri soon:flower::hugs:


----------



## Abii

happybeany said:


> Last pic wasn't great... its the bottom test in this pic:
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/missionsquirrel/photo3-1.jpg

i see it:]
congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I was just wondering if anyone has used those tests from pound world/land that come in a pink/purple pack? Are they really good? or do they give false readings?


----------



## jkburns

I'm on to the December testers. Hopefully I stay out of January.


----------



## AmberDW

congratulations everyone


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> What's going on with my chart? Still no cross hairs and its an obvious negative on OPKs today, so light.:shrug:

What cd are you?


----------



## Tella

Thanks, on a negative note though, i tested this morning on 12DPO and it is negative :cry: i was really feeling good about today :nope:

But the weird thing is look at the test results in the photo and then look at how they say you must interpret the results, on not pregnant it is like my results but on the pregnant one the Control line and Test line is turned around? Weird hey? Im now gonna just wait and see if the witch arrives on Thursday :cry:

If she does im only gonna take my vitamins this month and give everthing else a skip, bd when we want to and enjoy Chritmas and New Years (get drunk) and start again in the new year and just pray that Gail was right about a Jan conception!

Sorry for the downer girls :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=295453&d=1321171671


----------



## Tella

double post


----------



## ciel

awww tella :hugs:.. but its not over yet till :witch: came.. lets get that 2012 BABY:baby::happydance:


----------



## SarahAK

Ladies I got my IUI done yesterday and today. I'll be testing on my birthday, on the 28th :) Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Mazzy17

AF got me early! :growlmad:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats mumj!!


----------



## AC1987

I'm a little confused and not sure if I'm out yet or not. I woke up at 2am with the start of AF so I thought, now whats normal for me is it to start out slow but then 2 hours later for it to be heavy and stay that way for about 2 days before going back down to light. Only when I woke up at 5am to change my pad(sorry tmi) it was maybe at a medium.. at 7am when I woke up there was just one spot. And then now when I wipe its just brownish... this has never happened to me and all the cramps just went away too.
Right now just waiting to see..


----------



## AC1987

Actually I think its AF just starting out dif. So I'm out. I'll be in the Dec thread for testing next time.


----------



## nic_w

Update:

Well i was far too impatient so did 3 tests yesterday, all had faint-but-very-much-there lines. Took another 2 IC's this morning and, although still there, they are MUCH fainter than yesterday :(

I'll pop out today and buy some branded tests for the morning so i'll know for definate :shrug:


----------



## Charlie1984

Faint BFP for me! Baby dust everyones way!


----------



## happybeany

After last nights test (top, still pink IRL), I got this with FMU... ?

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/missionsquirrel/photo1-6.jpg


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations nic and charlie!!!!


----------



## Charlie1984

happybeany said:


> After last nights test (top, still pink IRL), I got this with FMU... ?
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/missionsquirrel/photo1-6.jpg

Looks like a pos to me congrats xx


----------



## almosthere

happybeany said:


> After last nights test (top, still pink IRL), I got this with FMU... ?
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/missionsquirrel/photo1-6.jpg

I see lines in both! How many DPO are you? Is your ticker correct, because 7 is very early to be testing, so if you are only 7 then you are defo preggo I would bet!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Charlie!!!


----------



## happybeany

almosthere said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> After last nights test (top, still pink IRL), I got this with FMU... ?
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/missionsquirrel/photo1-6.jpg
> 
> I see lines in both! How many DPO are you? Is your ticker correct, because 7 is very early to be testing, so if you are only 7 then you are defo preggo I would bet!Click to expand...

I **think** I'm 7dpo, but it could be more, max I'd say is 10dpo - my chart is linked in my sig (if you click on my ticker) - it was all over the place so I did an override at the most likely ovulation date :haha: thanks for looking :flower:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi ladies, how's everyone feeling today?
Congrats to all the BFPs


----------



## Wabblit

I'm desperate to POAS but only 11dpo today. I'm convinced I'm out and might just poa ovulation test stick to take the urge away!!

I've just got full tender boobs and reckon its AF getting her broom stick ready and dusted off for another appearance :-(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats to the :bfp:'s & :hugs: to those the :witch: got - including myself :cry: x


----------



## mommyof5

:bfp::bfp: for me!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

mommyof5 said:


> :bfp::bfp: for me!!!!!

CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## Charlie1984

mommyof5 said:


> :bfp::bfp: for me!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!
:happydance:


----------



## Abii

mommyof5 said:


> :bfp::bfp: for me!!!!!

awwhh congratulations!!:D
h&h 9 months.
see you in 1st tri:hugs:
xx


----------



## ickle pand

I tested this morning and got a BFN. Still only 11DPO so plenty of time yet.

I've been really distracted this 2WW with a minor car accident on Wednesday, appointments and a party on Friday night. It's been really good to have some time off from obsessing about TTC :)


----------



## babyblueskye

mommyof5 said:


> :bfp::bfp: for me!!!!!

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Riliye

I think I may be out. =( I had a huge temperature drop this morning, still well above my cover line but I don't think my chart's looking so good. 

Since my cycles are so irregular and wacky, I'm not sure exactly when my next AF is due (sometime between now and the 22nd, if the cycle length of this one and last one are similar) but it looks like it'll be coming. 

Still going to test tomorrow morning at 13 DPO. Keeping fingers crossed, but if nothing else, at least I ovulated. With PCOS, that in itself is a blessing.


----------



## C.armywife

I'm out...this is getting old.:cry:


----------



## happybeany

C.armywife said:


> I'm out...this is getting old.:cry:

sorry hun :hugs: how long have you been trying for? x


----------



## mommyof5

C.armywife said:


> I'm out...this is getting old.:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## bubbywings

So sorry for those who are out. Best wishes for your next cycle!


----------



## wendyk1

bubbywings said:


> So sorry for those who are out. Best wishes for your next cycle!

Hey congrats on your BFP-11/11/11! Cool!


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Congrats to the :bfp:'s & :hugs: to those the :witch: got - including myself :cry: x

Sorry the :witch: came! I was rooting for you Mrs PTTC! Hopefully cycle #2 on clomid will be the one!


----------



## daydream

Riliye said:


> I think I may be out. =( I had a huge temperature drop this morning, still well above my cover line but I don't think my chart's looking so good.

Fingers crossed that tomorrow is positive! That dip at 7dpo looks promising! Maybe the decline today is because it was at a different time?
:dust:


----------



## daydream

mommyof5 said:


> :bfp::bfp: for me!!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## sdeitrick1

Well I think I'm out! I believe AF has arrived! :cry:


----------



## mommyof5

sdeitrick1 said:


> Well I think I'm out! I believe AF has arrived! :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Canada8

sdeitrick1 said:


> Well I think I'm out! I believe AF has arrived! :cry:

Aww :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What's going on with my chart? Still no cross hairs and its an obvious negative on OPKs today, so light.:shrug:
> 
> What cd are you?Click to expand...

I am CD17 today.


----------



## shanmorgan97

Hi ladies! May I join? I am due for AF on the 17th! Hoping for a bfp this month!!!! How is everyone doing?


----------



## C.armywife

happybeany said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> I'm out...this is getting old.:cry:
> 
> sorry hun :hugs: how long have you been trying for? xClick to expand...

Started trying in May. Some of my cycles were short so its been 9 cycles total. My second child took 11 months and I finally conceived after having an HSG test. Just had another HSG this month hoping it would help me get another bfp but it didnt work this time.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi all! I was in for the first but the witch had got me. I ovulated today. So can you please make sure you got me down for the 30th?? I hope I can join the BFPs this month. November is looking so great! Congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## lizlovelust

What's going on with my chart?


----------



## mommyof5

shanmorgan97 said:


> Hi ladies! May I join? I am due for AF on the 17th! Hoping for a bfp this month!!!! How is everyone doing?

Welcome!


----------



## shanmorgan97

mommyof5 said:


> shanmorgan97 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! May I join? I am due for AF on the 17th! Hoping for a bfp this month!!!! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Welcome!Click to expand...

I see you got your BFP this month! Congrats that is so exciting!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I'm having a hard time deciding if I Oed or not! 

My chart is in my signature and here's my OPKs below.

I know that if I did O we BDed all the right days so I should be good, 

but when did I O? did I even O yet?:shrug:

I have some assumptions that it may have been CD13 or CD14?

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0955.jpg


----------



## mommyof5

shanmorgan97 said:


> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shanmorgan97 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! May I join? I am due for AF on the 17th! Hoping for a bfp this month!!!! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Welcome!Click to expand...
> 
> I see you got your BFP this month! Congrats that is so exciting!!!Click to expand...

Indeed I did. Being very cautious about ti though! Good luck to you!


----------



## mommyof5

lizlovelust said:


> Okay so I'm having a hard time deciding if I Oed or not!
> 
> My chart is in my signature and here's my OPKs below.
> 
> I know that if I did O we BDed all the right days so I should be good,
> 
> but when did I O? did I even O yet?:shrug:
> 
> I have some assumptions that it may have been CD13 or CD14?
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0955.jpg

None of the test lines look as dark as the control line. So I am not really sure.:shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

mommyof5 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm having a hard time deciding if I Oed or not!
> 
> My chart is in my signature and here's my OPKs below.
> 
> I know that if I did O we BDed all the right days so I should be good,
> 
> but when did I O? did I even O yet?:shrug:
> 
> I have some assumptions that it may have been CD13 or CD14?
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0955.jpg
> 
> None of the test lines look as dark as the control line. So I am not really sure.:shrug:Click to expand...

the tests are so light now so I swear I had to have Oed, my temps have stayed up too so Im confused


----------



## WM61711

Hello All! I am at DPO1, going to test on 11/27!


----------



## babydrms

lizlovelust said:


> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm having a hard time deciding if I Oed or not!
> 
> My chart is in my signature and here's my OPKs below.
> 
> I know that if I did O we BDed all the right days so I should be good,
> 
> but when did I O? did I even O yet?:shrug:
> 
> I have some assumptions that it may have been CD13 or CD14?
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0955.jpg
> 
> None of the test lines look as dark as the control line. So I am not really sure.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> the tests are so light now so I swear I had to have Oed, my temps have stayed up too so Im confusedClick to expand...

I think your surge was def on the cd 13, so you most likely to have ov'd 12-48 hours after that. If your temps are stayin up, then it seems you got it right. Take a breath, it looks good!!


----------



## Tella

I came across this the weekend and it is very helpful :thumbup:

https://www.askdramy.com/ovulationcalc.html


----------



## babyblueskye

babyblueskye said:


> babyblueskye said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, I am TTC baby#2 and this is our 1st month of trying.
> Im due my period on 16th nov so i will do a :test: then :)
> I think i ovulated on the 29th oct we dtd lots that week and i did get some really light red spotting on 2nd nov, since then i have been having really bad period pains every few days that dont last long but are low down and really sharp and uncomfortable has anyone else had this??? and did u get a :bfp: ?
> They seem to be getting more painful the closer to AF to im not so sure i'll get my bfp this month.
> Best of luck to you all :dust:
> 
> 
> Hello, could you add me to 16th nov please :) thanks x
> 
> 
> And that test above this post defo looks pos :D good luck :dust:Click to expand...


3rd time lucky :shrug: Anyone care to add me to 16TH NOV PLEEASE?? 

THANKS!


----------



## Harps

can you add me for the 24th, I am going to wait and see if AF is going to be a few days late before testing... for now I will continue to drive myself mad symptom spotting :wacko:


----------



## Ilikecake

Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!

I'm trying to stay away from this thread as it makes me sympton spot too much :blush: I've been trying to ignore how many DPO I am too :rofl: I'm doing well so far, this time last cycle i'd already tested :rofl:


----------



## nic_w

I have a definate BFP!!!!!!!

Clearblue digi - Pregnant 2-3 weeks!

Happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy :)


----------



## lubuto

Ilikecake said:


> Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from this thread as it makes me sympton spot too much :blush: I've been trying to ignore how many DPO I am too :rofl: I'm doing well so far, this time last cycle i'd already tested :rofl:

GL to you


----------



## SarahAK

Got IUI done for the second time, on the 12th and 13th. I want to go to my mom's place during the TWW. It's like a 3 hour drive. Would it be safe to travel?


----------



## babyblueskye

nic_w said:


> I have a definate BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> Clearblue digi - Pregnant 2-3 weeks!
> 
> Happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy :)


CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lubuto

nic_w said:


> I have a definate BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> Clearblue digi - Pregnant 2-3 weeks!
> 
> Happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy :)

Congratulations. a happy and healthy 9 months

<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319346000z4z28z14.png" border="0"></a>


----------



## happybeany

CBD gave me a :bfn: this morning :( congrats to all the new :bfp:s xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

AF is now 3 days late, incredibly sore boobs and feeling very sick and extremely tired will be testing in the morning with FMU keep your FX'd for me. If it's a BFN (which I'm convinced it will be) I will just wait for AF


----------



## 2Ivy2

I will be testing on the 19th if you care to add me! Thanks!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations mommyof5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

oi looks like I didn't O like I thought I did....dip in chart today... :(


----------



## Sunnie1984

lizlovelust said:


> oi looks like I didn't O like I thought I did....dip in chart today... :(

I don't think it looks like you've ov'd yet. You are still getting watery/EWCM which suggests you are still gearing up to Ov. It should dry up after Ov. 

Keep charting, you'll get your crosshairs soon enough, your body may just want to take some time. Mine has been tricking me too with almost positive opk's, then fading back to light without a temp rise, so we're in the same boat. 

Keep positive. xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Sunnie1984 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> oi looks like I didn't O like I thought I did....dip in chart today... :(
> 
> I don't think it looks like you've ov'd yet. You are still getting watery/EWCM which suggests you are still gearing up to Ov. It should dry up after Ov.
> 
> Keep charting, you'll get your crosshairs soon enough, your body may just want to take some time. Mine has been tricking me too with almost positive opk's, then fading back to light without a temp rise, so we're in the same boat.
> 
> Keep positive. xxxClick to expand...

man is it ever frustrating, last month I Oed on CD17. :wacko:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

lizlovelust said:


> Sunnie1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> oi looks like I didn't O like I thought I did....dip in chart today... :(
> 
> I don't think it looks like you've ov'd yet. You are still getting watery/EWCM which suggests you are still gearing up to Ov. It should dry up after Ov.
> 
> Keep charting, you'll get your crosshairs soon enough, your body may just want to take some time. Mine has been tricking me too with almost positive opk's, then fading back to light without a temp rise, so we're in the same boat.
> 
> Keep positive. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> man is it ever frustrating, last month I Oed on CD17. :wacko:Click to expand...

Please don't take this the wrong way. We all have our hearts set on the same goal. We've all had our share of ups and downs in the process... more downs than ups thus far or we'd all be on the 1st tri board already... but it seems you may need to take a small step back, try to regain the "fun" factor... stress can be a major factor when TTC. Although it's a catch 22... impossible to not stress when TTC ... it might be exactly what you need... maybe what we all need to some degree... all that being said, good luck & I hope this is a good month for you (and all)!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Everyone!

I am 4 dpo and holding thumbs! This is the first month we are TTC so I know the odds are that nothing will come of it, but I'm hopeful anyway. 

It was really weird actually, we'd been talking about it for a while and then one day, while BD, we decided to just stop trying to NOT have a baby and see what happens. The next day I started doing a bit of reading up when I felt some odd tugging pains on the left side of my lower tummy. When I started reading up about the cycles and O etc, and looked at my cycle (which I hadn't been paying attention to since up until that point we had been trying NOT to get pg) I realised that I had O'd the day after we BD! 

Anyway, now I'm so excited at the thought that this could possibly happen! I've been having minor cramps on and off all day and the last 2 days have been incredibly tired and it doesn't seem to change even if I have a good sleep.

Guess I'll just have to wait and see. Who knew that 2 weeks could be SO LONG!!


----------



## almosthere

nic_w said:


> I have a definate BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> Clearblue digi - Pregnant 2-3 weeks!
> 
> Happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy :)

Congrats!!!

AFM just dying waiting to OV :haha: this is the worst wait yet out of my 2.5 months of trying!!! Hoping to O within the next week!! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Weekend Catch up!!! Turned out to be quite the busy weekend for me...

*SATURDAY*
:wedding:Happy Anniversary MAYBE2012BABY!!:wedding:

:cake: Happy Birthday to 28329's DH!!:cake:


:test::test:*Saturday!!* ALLYBABY, BRASSY, HIPPIECHICK, KMBABYCRAZY, MELISSA x, MRSPTTC, and SJDSMOMMY!!:test::test:

*SUNDAY*

:test::test:*Sunday!!* AC1987, KEEDA, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, and TNKZMOM!!:test::test:

*TODAY*
:wedding:Happy Anniversary MRS S-M!!:wedding:

:test::test:*TODAY!!* BECYBOO_x, BRADANDJANE, DJANA83, FROLICKY2011, JAMERC77, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, and THESMPSNS!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CANADIANMAPLE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, LALALEN, ANNALAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, ALMOSTHERE, MOMMY2LILMEN, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, LOVEBUG1821, MELLYMOMMY, TIFFANYAMB3R, HEAVYHEART, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DARKEST, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, RUTHYH, AMB11, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, HIPPIECHICK, KMBABYCRAZY, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, and TNKZMOM!!!:coffee: :paper:

:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:CIEL, AQUAM, AMOMMY, LILLYBEE, BABYBLUESKYE, SARAHAK, SHANMORGAN97, WM61711, HARPS, and 2IVY2!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months CHARLIE1984, DJANA83, MOMMYOF5, KARLEE, NIC_W, and MUMJ18!!! :happydance::bfp:

ASHLEYANN and QUEEN BEE., BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #154* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

LIZ, if you go back to my posts last week, I think that CD13 pm and CD14 am both look positive but I know that they are pretty dry now and don't give accurate pics. For crosshairs, temps need to stay high for more than 3 days. Yours took a dip. You likely geared up but didn't OV yet.... GL FXD!

LILLICHLOE, so sorry for your bestfriend's loss :hugs:

LALAR, your chart looks promising lady!! :dust:

HAPPYBEANY, that could be positive, I say, wait to test with FMU a day or so later. It looks like you didn't OV when you hit override, likely on what your chart is showing as 6DPO which would be why the pos is sooo faint.... :dust:

MAMMAWANNABE, I moved your date and I moved your date CHARLIE and POSTALMOM!! ;dust:

KOZMI, yay for +OPK! What an awesome DH to plan those "donations" :dust:

ALMOST, that isn't close to control line, it is just a waiting game, what it is saying is that you are gearing up to OV... so start BDg!!! Even after you get the +OPK, it is 12-36hrs later that you OV :dust:
SAITEFFEH, wait a couple of days and test again with FMU! :dust:

KISSES, you can disregard your temp and note it. If you use it it will result in a white circle as FF will identify the time as different.... you can have one disregarded temp without it hurting the chart. :dust:

MRS RESA! You are right, start BDg, so there will be swimmers waitin on that egg! When it is pos you can get another BD in! :dust:

TELLA, your temps are still well above the cover, don't fret, you're still in this!! :dust:

SARAHAK, I see you got your date! YAY! As you know, I do IUI as well, so I can tell you it is completly safe to travel! Implantation can't be effected by that Hun!:dust:

:hugs: C.ARMYWIFE, I have been trying for years now so I understand your frustration, hang in there

RILIYE, the white circles are likely affecting your chart. it can be implantation between 3DPO-12DPO. :dust:

Did you want to be added PLASTIKPONY? What's your test date?

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you ALLYBABY, BRASSY, MRSPTTC, AC1987, KROS330, TWICKYWABBIT, MAMMAWANNABE, TAURUSMOM05, JKBURNS, MAZZY17, C.ARMYWIFE, and SDEITRICK1!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

GL PEPSICHIC, how are you holding up in the TWW??

KMBABY when is that appt this week? I hope your surprise BFP awaits!! :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Wishin4BFP

I am going to test the 19th !


----------



## mommyof5

nic_w said:


> I have a definate BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> Clearblue digi - Pregnant 2-3 weeks!
> 
> Happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy :)

Yay!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrsevewat1

Mrsmm i am on to december as will. Af showed way early ( as i said in my previous post) and i already joined for next month. Gl to us all!


----------



## froliky2011

Got AF. Baby dust!!


----------



## hoping4girl

MrsMM24~how's things going for you?? Halfway thru NOvember...phew! :) 
I DID go out and get an opk, got + this morning!!!! BD'd last night, will bd tonight andtomorrow and probably the next day ;) hope dh is up for it!!!


----------



## Canada8

Omg all these BFP's!! This is great!

For all those who got their af, baby dust for you in dec :)


----------



## Keeda

I am out for this cycle, on to cycle #2. :(


----------



## mommyof5

Keeda said:


> I am out for this cycle, on to cycle #2. :(

:hugs:


----------



## babyblueskye

plastikpony said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am 4 dpo and holding thumbs! This is the first month we are TTC so I know the odds are that nothing will come of it, but I'm hopeful anyway.
> 
> It was really weird actually, we'd been talking about it for a while and then one day, while BD, we decided to just stop trying to NOT have a baby and see what happens. The next day I started doing a bit of reading up when I felt some odd tugging pains on the left side of my lower tummy. When I started reading up about the cycles and O etc, and looked at my cycle (which I hadn't been paying attention to since up until that point we had been trying NOT to get pg) I realised that I had O'd the day after we BD!
> 
> Anyway, now I'm so excited at the thought that this could possibly happen! I've been having minor cramps on and off all day and the last 2 days have been incredibly tired and it doesn't seem to change even if I have a good sleep.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait and see. Who knew that 2 weeks could be SO LONG!!


oh im in the same boat as you :) im also hopefull about getting :BFP: our first month of trying (i test this wednesday if i can wait that long lol). 
Good luck to you getting a :BFP: on your 1st month TTC :dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi all, I'm just checking in as I'm back from vacation. I think today is likely ov day, so have been BDing the last few days and planning to again tonight. Hopefully DH isn't too tired after being back at work. Hope everyone else is doing well this month! I'll check in again over the next few days after ov is confirmed to let you all know my test date. :)


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Everyone! I am out..got AF today. Baby Dust to all & Congrats to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry, froliky.. :hugs:

Congrats to the new bfps, wishing you all a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## DBZ34

I think today was ov, though my temp was up a little this morning, I had definite ov-pains today at work. Gonna get in another BD when DH gets home from work, just for good luck. So into the TWW I go. I'm going to try not to SS until at least 7DPO. We'll see if I make it that far. ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

Quick Update....

I got you down WISHING...

I also updated and added you to DEC MRSEVEWAT! :hugs:

FROLICKY and KEEDA :hugs: so sorry AF flew her ugly head on in! 

HOPING!! Hey Girl!! Things are going well... all my planning done and now to just execute the plan! Your timing is AWESOME... a pos OPK indicates OV in 12-36 hrs so you are BDg riiight on time!!!:dust:

HEEEY LIKEAUST:wave: Welcome back! How was it??? I hope you don't wear DH out, let's go get this eggy! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## plastikpony

babyblueskye said:


> plastikpony said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am 4 dpo and holding thumbs! This is the first month we are TTC so I know the odds are that nothing will come of it, but I'm hopeful anyway.
> 
> It was really weird actually, we'd been talking about it for a while and then one day, while BD, we decided to just stop trying to NOT have a baby and see what happens. The next day I started doing a bit of reading up when I felt some odd tugging pains on the left side of my lower tummy. When I started reading up about the cycles and O etc, and looked at my cycle (which I hadn't been paying attention to since up until that point we had been trying NOT to get pg) I realised that I had O'd the day after we BD!
> 
> Anyway, now I'm so excited at the thought that this could possibly happen! I've been having minor cramps on and off all day and the last 2 days have been incredibly tired and it doesn't seem to change even if I have a good sleep.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait and see. Who knew that 2 weeks could be SO LONG!!
> 
> 
> oh im in the same boat as you :) im also hopefull about getting :BFP: our first month of trying (i test this wednesday if i can wait that long lol).
> Good luck to you getting a :BFP: on your 1st month TTC :dust:Click to expand...

Good Luck!!! Wow, Wednesday is SO CLOSE!!! I'm almost jealous :) Will be holding thumbs for you!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies. Many congrats to all you who have your BFPs and here's hoping for the rest of us.
I'm now 7dpo and had a few symptoms today although I'm not convinced that they mean anything as it is too early. My breasts have been twingey which is very unusual for me. Also I've had a few waves of nausea and some low tummy cramps which feel like AF is coming soon. Also I have been weeing more the last 2 days. Here's hoping........
L x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mrsmm my appt is tomorrow aft gonna test in the morning but got a feeling af is on her way...we'll see and I'll keep you updated xx thanks everyone for your lovely support you're all wonderful ladies and i wish you all the best xx


----------



## lotte

hey girlies hope your all ok, sorry for those whose AF showed and baby dust to all those who are still in. thought id update you as my name has ?? next to it. im currently on CD37!!!!!! still no AF but also no BFP :( so will keep testing and let you know! good luck everyone!! x x x x x


----------



## Hippiechick

Hi everyone.

Hope you're all ok. :witch: has got me again - didn't think there was much chance as OH was ill at the wrong time!! We'll have been trying for a year in December. Getting really fed up of it all.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yayyy to all the BFP's!!! I LOVELOVELOVE seeing the little 2 pink lines :happydance:

:dust: to all the one's still waiting for theirs!! We'll get them soon, PROMISE! :flower:

:hugs: to all that :witch: got!!!


AFM: Very frustrated with myself! I was doing SO good at temping and I just lost it this weekend!!! :dohh: I think OH shut off my alarm in his sleep!!! (they should have a rolling eyes smiley :haha:) Hoping I didn't screw anything up too bad. BUT I am using OPK's as well so I should catch that eggy soon!!!! They're still VERY negative, so hoping it happens soon! I'll be BD'ing about...everyday from here on out LOL!!!

How's everyone doing on this Monday? :hugs:


----------



## Riliye

I think you were right about the white circles...I GOT MY :bfp: !


----------



## daydream

Riliye said:


> I think you were right about the white circles...I GOT MY :bfp: !

Congratulations!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Ladies! I'm officially on my 2WW - can I join you? I think I ovulated yesterday, possibly Saturday, and AF is due on 11/25. I may do an early test on Thanksgiving, because how cool would that be? But on the other hand, I might try to hold off until after AF is due.

Good luck to all the rest of you 2WW waiters! Congrats to those of you with a BFP already this month, and looking forward to seeing some more BFPs on here!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Riliye said:


> I think you were right about the white circles...I GOT MY :bfp: !

OMG CONGRATS!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats Riliye!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenna1984

Hi guys can I join please? Currently 3 dpo, testing on thanksgiving! Had an MMC in sept and this is the first proper cycle. Used CBFM and DTD on both peaks. Baby dust to all! X


----------



## Wabblit

Riliye said:


> I think you were right about the white circles...I GOT MY :bfp: !

Congratulations!!!


----------



## LouiseClare

AF got me today (orginally due 20th) 

I was feeling so positive this month too.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats riliye!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

MrsMM24 said:


> HOPING!! Hey Girl!! Things are going well... all my planning done and now to just execute the plan! Your timing is AWESOME... a pos OPK indicates OV in 12-36 hrs so you are BDg riiight on time!!!:dust:

well....I just remembered that I have an appt for my annual on Thursday, and when I called to make the appt they said "nothing in the vagina for 48 hours before hand" which, I laughed at, cuz no doctor has EVER told me that, so just some bding tonight, hope its enough!! FX!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happybeany

MrsMM24 said:


> Weekend Catch up!!! Turned out to be quite the busy weekend for me...
> 
> *SATURDAY*
> :wedding:Happy Anniversary MAYBE2012BABY!!:wedding:
> 
> :cake: Happy Birthday to 28329's DH!!:cake:
> 
> 
> :test::test:*Saturday!!* ALLYBABY, BRASSY, HIPPIECHICK, KMBABYCRAZY, MELISSA x, MRSPTTC, and SJDSMOMMY!!:test::test:
> 
> *SUNDAY*
> 
> :test::test:*Sunday!!* AC1987, KEEDA, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, and TNKZMOM!!:test::test:
> 
> *TODAY*
> :wedding:Happy Anniversary MRS S-M!!:wedding:
> 
> :test::test:*TODAY!!* BECYBOO_x, BRADANDJANE, DJANA83, FROLICKY2011, JAMERC77, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, and THESMPSNS!!:test::test:
> 
> 
> :paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, CANADIANMAPLE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, SWEEK35, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIEBOO, LALALEN, ANNALAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, ALMOSTHERE, MOMMY2LILMEN, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, LOVEBUG1821, MELLYMOMMY, TIFFANYAMB3R, HEAVYHEART, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DARKEST, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, RUTHYH, AMB11, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, HIPPIECHICK, KMBABYCRAZY, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, and TNKZMOM!!!:coffee: :paper:
> 
> :wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:CIEL, AQUAM, AMOMMY, LILLYBEE, BABYBLUESKYE, SARAHAK, SHANMORGAN97, WM61711, HARPS, and 2IVY2!! GL :dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months CHARLIE1984, DJANA83, MOMMYOF5, KARLEE, NIC_W, and MUMJ18!!! :happydance::bfp:
> 
> ASHLEYANN and QUEEN BEE., BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #154* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:
> 
> LIZ, if you go back to my posts last week, I think that CD13 pm and CD14 am both look positive but I know that they are pretty dry now and don't give accurate pics. For crosshairs, temps need to stay high for more than 3 days. Yours took a dip. You likely geared up but didn't OV yet.... GL FXD!
> 
> LILLICHLOE, so sorry for your bestfriend's loss :hugs:
> 
> LALAR, your chart looks promising lady!! :dust:
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, that could be positive, I say, wait to test with FMU a day or so later. It looks like you didn't OV when you hit override, likely on what your chart is showing as 6DPO which would be why the pos is sooo faint.... :dust:
> 
> MAMMAWANNABE, I moved your date and I moved your date CHARLIE and POSTALMOM!! ;dust:
> 
> KOZMI, yay for +OPK! What an awesome DH to plan those "donations" :dust:
> 
> ALMOST, that isn't close to control line, it is just a waiting game, what it is saying is that you are gearing up to OV... so start BDg!!! Even after you get the +OPK, it is 12-36hrs later that you OV :dust:
> SAITEFFEH, wait a couple of days and test again with FMU! :dust:
> 
> KISSES, you can disregard your temp and note it. If you use it it will result in a white circle as FF will identify the time as different.... you can have one disregarded temp without it hurting the chart. :dust:
> 
> MRS RESA! You are right, start BDg, so there will be swimmers waitin on that egg! When it is pos you can get another BD in! :dust:
> 
> TELLA, your temps are still well above the cover, don't fret, you're still in this!! :dust:
> 
> SARAHAK, I see you got your date! YAY! As you know, I do IUI as well, so I can tell you it is completly safe to travel! Implantation can't be effected by that Hun!:dust:
> 
> :hugs: C.ARMYWIFE, I have been trying for years now so I understand your frustration, hang in there
> 
> RILIYE, the white circles are likely affecting your chart. it can be implantation between 3DPO-12DPO. :dust:
> 
> Did you want to be added PLASTIKPONY? What's your test date?
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you ALLYBABY, BRASSY, MRSPTTC, AC1987, KROS330, TWICKYWABBIT, MAMMAWANNABE, TAURUSMOM05, JKBURNS, MAZZY17, C.ARMYWIFE, and SDEITRICK1!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!!
> 
> GL PEPSICHIC, how are you holding up in the TWW??
> 
> KMBABY when is that appt this week? I hope your surprise BFP awaits!! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**


Thank you MrsMM :flower: your posts always give me loads of hope :)


----------



## hatbox

Mind if I join in? I'm currently 3 dpo and will be testing the day before Thanksgiving. I'm feeling some twinges so either I'm having tummy trouble, it's a good sign, or I'm crazy! I'm hoping this is the month. I had a miscarriage earlier this year and this would be the delivery week. So I'm hoping that this time can be a good time, not a bad time. 
Congrats to everyone who's already had a bfp!


----------



## Sarahxxx

Testing 25thx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

hoping4girl said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> HOPING!! Hey Girl!! Things are going well... all my planning done and now to just execute the plan! Your timing is AWESOME... a pos OPK indicates OV in 12-36 hrs so you are BDg riiight on time!!!:dust:
> 
> well....I just remembered that I have an appt for my annual on Thursday, and when I called to make the appt they said "nothing in the vagina for 48 hours before hand" which, I laughed at, cuz no doctor has EVER told me that, so just some bding tonight, hope its enough!! FX!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


I would call back tomorrow and tell them you're TTC and ask them to be a little more specific about the do's and dont's for 48 hours prior...
I'm not completely sure on this, but I believe it's no lubricants / "foreign objects (ie toys) / no douching / no baths just showers / etc... I think sex is okay...
https://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/screening/pap-tests-things-to-know doesn't say no sex... 
I had a pap last week, after ovulation... I told the doctor I was in my 2WW and asked if that was an issue. He assured me that it's not and that they give pap smears at your first appointment after confirmed pregnancy anyways...
Good luck!


----------



## mommyof5

So this is my story, I had a HCG quant done on thursday, it was negative. Sunday morning I got a + urine test. I bought 3 different brands and they were all positive. Then today I got a blood HCG taken again and it was negative. I went home and took more tests and different brand all positive, even a digi was positive. I took them back to the doctor and he has no idea what is going on. Anyone else have this happen? I am not on fertility drugs at all.

Heres all the tests, FRER are horrible picture takers
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/798753-help-me-blood-urine.html#post13971102


----------



## happybeany

mommyof5 said:


> So this is my story, I had a HCG quant done on thursday, it was negative. Sunday morning I got a + urine test. I bought 3 different brands and they were all positive. Then today I got a blood HCG taken again and it was negative. I went home and took more tests and different brand all positive, even a digi was positive. I took them back to the doctor and he has no idea what is going on. Anyone else have this happen? I am not on fertility drugs at all.

That's really weird! I hope you get some answers soon hun xxx


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi everyone. I've been testing with the OPKs lately and noticed i've just been getting faint lines, no definite positives and the control lines is really faint as well, so i'm not sure what's going on with that :shrug:. I ordered a BBT online, i'll get that later this week. Nevertheless DH and i are determined to TRY to catch the egg this month, but if not we're not going to get stressed about it.


----------



## MummyP2b

Mind if I join in??
I'll be testing on the 18th. 
I am currently 9 or 10 dpo and on cd29.
I mc'd in march and my due date would have been the 18th too so I'm hoping I'll have some good news to counteract the bad! 
I look forward to getting to know you all and seeing lots more bfps!!! :)
Thank you xx


----------



## lillichloe

Hi all. I love reading all the BFP posts!! yay. I got anxious and tested yesterday BFN. I am sure it was just way too early but yeah its just so hard to resist sometimes. I am for sure saving the last one for the 18th when AF is due. Four days never seemed so long.


----------



## daydream

lillichloe said:


> Hi all. I love reading all the BFP posts!! yay. I got anxious and tested yesterday BFN. I am sure it was just way too early but yeah its just so hard to resist sometimes. I am for sure saving the last one for the 18th when AF is due. Four days never seemed so long.

I love reading the BFPs too! Sometimes I just lurk the HPT test forum to see everyone else's + tests :) 

Good luck! Hope your test on the 18th is +!


----------



## MissInked

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: *LIST:* :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...1st-testers-32-bfps-293-testing-counting.html OCTOBER Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...oin-us-here-find-bump-buddy.html#post13615590 DECEMBER Thread
> 
> 
> 11/1
> (Happy B-day BABYGIRL 1 :cake:)
> ANNIEDOODLE :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> BABYDOODLES ?????
> BOGOS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> BUCKLES :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:BUG222:bfp: 10/31
> CATLOVER :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> CLENNA91 ?????
> DEBZIE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:IMMY11 :bfp:11/2
> JUSTKIA :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> MRSGRUFFALO :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> MRSMOO72 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:MRSRB:bfp: 10/27
> NATURENUT :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> PRETTYLADYY :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> POSTALMOM :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> SPANNY2010 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> 
> 11/2
> AKILGORE ?????
> BABY_MAYBE ?????
> CALISTA20 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> CANADIANMAPLE ?????
> HERETOHOPE :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> JENNABEE ?????
> MRS. RESA :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> MSFOXYMAX :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:MSP_TEEN :bfp: 10/29
> NAVYWAG ?????
> SKWEEK35 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> 
> 11/3
> (Happy B-Day GEORDIEBOO's DH!! :cake: )
> :happydance:BLUBERRYMUFIN :bfp: 11/2
> CARLICAREBEAR :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> :happydance:CLOVERMOUSE :bfp: 11/3
> :happydance:COLLIE_CRAZY:bfp:10/31
> :happydance:DWN :bfp: 11/3
> EMLETS ?????
> FFIGHTERWIFE :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> GEORDIEBOO ?????
> KAMIAM :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> LALALEN ?????
> *MRSMM24*:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:MUMMYJOHNSON:bfp:10/27
> :happydance:RAEVANAA:bfp: 11/3
> 
> 11/4
> ALIBIZ :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> ANNLAV ?????
> CITRUS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> FERTILESOUL ?????
> IWANNABFP :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> JENN155:bfp: 11/7 :angel:
> :happydance:JENNIFER.:bfp: 11/3
> JENNIFERANN :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:LIL LADY BIRD:bfp: 11/2
> :happydance:MAMMAHUFF12:bfp:10/31
> MOMWANNABE81 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> PROMISE07 ?????
> :happydance:RUBIES5:bfp:11/1
> 
> 11/5
> (Happy B-day EMLET'S DH! :cake:)
> (Happy Anny MUMMYFIN! :wedding:)
> AMANDAAMB1108 ?????
> ANGELRIA :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:BABYKISER:bfp:11/1
> BUTTERFLY22 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:CANADA8:bfp:11/5
> CRAZYCHICK31 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> ELLIS0498 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> GD29 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> HOPING4GIRL :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> JEOESTREICH :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> KIMBRE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> KRISSIE1234UK :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:LETIA659:bfp:11/4
> LINDSLOU ?????
> LOTTE ?????
> :happydance:MAMIE:bfp:10/31
> :happydance:MOMOFONE08:bfp:10/31
> POOKERS ?????
> RAFWIFE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> RAZYFOZY84 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> ROMPY :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> SUNNIE1984 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> TWICKYWABBIT :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> 
> 11/6
> BELLS N BUMP :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> C1403 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> DBZ34 :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> DISCOCLARE:spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> DOODAH :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :hugs:FIONA23:bfp:11/1 :angel:
> INARU816 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> JOSEPHINE3 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> MOMMY2LILMEN ?????
> :happydance:NEWLYMRS :bfp:11/5
> OCEAN_PEARL :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> TYLER LEWIS ?????
> 
> 11/7
> (Happy Anny QUEEN BEE.! :wedding:)
> BDAWN8403 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> GAIJIN ?????
> :happydance:JESSRMOM:bfp:11/8
> KISSESANDHUGS:hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> LOVEBUG1821 ?????
> :happydance:LUCKYELEVEN:bfp:11/7
> MELLYMOMMY ?????
> :happydance:SLLYDRKFSH:bfp:11/4
> 
> 11/8
> (Happy Anny JUSTKIA! :wedding:)
> ARCHANGELLOU :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:CARLITOSWAY:bfp:11/8
> HOLDEN_BABEZ :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> KROS330 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:MOMMAFINCH:bfp:11/6
> :happydance:MOMMYOF5:bfp:11/13
> :happydance:MUMOFTO:bfp:11/6
> :happydance:SKYRAAA:bfp:11/8
> TIFFANYAMB3R ?????
> 
> 11/9
> 2016 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> 28329 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:ABII:bfp:11/9
> ANGEL BABY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> BUTTERWORTH :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> ~CHIPPER~ ?????
> :happydance:DOOGIE123:bfp:11/9
> :happydance:HEAVYHEART:bfp:11/9
> I_HEART_PANDA ?????
> JANICE1972 ?????
> LEG333 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> MRS_DUTCH15:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:MUMJ18:bfp:11/12
> :happydance:MUMMYTOOSCAR:bfp:11/9
> QUEEN BEE. :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> SHORTY88 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> TELLA
> 
> 11/10
> (Happy B-day BABYGIRL 1's DH and xBOOCHANx's DH:cake:)
> ASHLEYANN :spermy:still chasing...BFN!
> CHARLIEKAY ?????
> DARKEST ?????
> DINIDANI ?????
> IMPET LIMPET :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> :happydance:LYSH:bfp:11/10
> MAYBE2012BABY ?????
> MICH31 ?????
> :happydance:MISS TANYA:bfp:11/10
> PINKORBLUE11 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> RUTHYH ?????
> :happydance:TANZIBAR83:bfp:11/5
> 
> 11/11
> AMB11 ?????
> BABYGIRL 1 ?????
> ENDOGIRL :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> HANGIN_ON_AGS ?????
> NEWHOPE11 ?????
> RACHELKT :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> SDEITRICK1 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> SPAGGY37 ?????
> 
> 11/12
> (Happy Anny MAYBE2012BABY! :wedding:)
> (Happy B-Day 28329'S DH :cake:)
> ALLYBABY:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> BRASSY :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> BUBBALOO2011 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> HIPPIECHICK ?????
> KMBABYCRAZY ?????
> MELISSA x ?????
> MRSPTTC :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> SJDSMOMMY ?????
> 
> *11/13*
> AC1987 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> AMOMMY
> :happydance:CHARLIE1984:bfp:11/13
> KEEDA :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> LILYV :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> SMALLBLUESTAR ?????
> TAMMYM1974 ?????
> TNKZMOM ?????
> 
> *11/14 Today!!!*
> (Happy Anny MRS S-M! :wedding:)
> BECYBOO_x ?????
> BRADANDJANE ?????
> :happydance:DJANA83:bfp:11/9
> FROLIKY2011 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> JAMERC77 ?????
> LEKKERSLAAP ?????
> MUMMYFIN :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> MRSFAZZ ?????
> MRSINE ?????
> MRS S-M :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> THESMPSNS ?????
> 
> *11/15 Tomorrow!!!*
> (Happy B-day GOODVIBES' DS! :cake:)
> GOODVIBES2
> KITTYLADY
> MAMMAWANNABE :hugs::hugs:back in the chase again at November's end!
> MUMMYTOOSCAR
> :happydance:NIC_W:bfp:11/12
> SAITIFFEH
> WABBLIT
> WENDYK1
> 
> *11/16* 2 Days!!
> (Happy B-day NIX and PSYCHNUT09! :cake:)
> BABYBLUESKYE
> xBOOCHANx
> C.ARMYWIFE :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> DAZED125
> EVERHOPEFUL
> :happydance:KARLEE:bfp:11/11
> ICKLE PAND
> MAMMATOTWO
> NIX
> RILIYE
> TAMMY77
> 
> *11/17* 3 Days!
> (Happy B-day MAZZY17'S DH! :cake:)
> ALTAMOM
> HAPPYBEANY
> LAURAMAN17
> MAZZY17 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> MIXEDBEAUTYx
> MLAN
> PYSCHNUT09
> TAURUSMOM05:hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> 
> *11/18*
> BETTY DRAPER
> LILLICHLOE
> LILLYBEE
> MRSEVEWAT1 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> MRSKG
> SWEETCURLY79
> 
> *11/19*
> 2IVY2
> AKSHUSTOBEMOM
> DAYDREAMING22
> SANDY1222
> STACEY333
> WISHFULx1
> WISHIN4BFP
> 
> *11/20*
> CAMERASHY
> JKBURNS :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> LOUISECLARE
> LUBUTO
> MEADOWLARK
> RIVER54
> SUNSHINE7125 :hugs::hugs:I hope next cycle is the ONE!
> 
> *11/21*
> ~CHIPPER~
> MICHELLEW
> MRSLOTUS
> PINKPEONY
> SUPERWOMANTTC
> TTCPOSTTVR
> VMAG
> 
> *11/22*
> DAYDREAM
> DEARBABY
> WATERLILY13
> 
> *11/23*
> _(Happy B-day CHARLIEKAY )_
> BENTLEE
> CEIL
> CLAREY1981
> EAANDBA_TTC
> PRETTYLADYY
> 
> *11/24*
> [Happy Thanksgiving (U.S.) :laugh2:]
> CCKARTING
> HARPS
> JSMOM5
> KANTELE
> KEELA
> LALAR
> PEPSICHIC
> RNTTC_2001
> SPANNY2010
> 
> *11/25*
> _(Happy B-day ABII )_
> HERETOHOPE
> KOZMIKKITTEN
> MOMMY2BE7772
> SUNNIE1984
> 
> *11/26*
> COASTGIRL
> DEBZIE
> GEM09
> GREATS
> ILIKECAKE
> MISSBABES
> MOMMA.BEAR
> PINK MUM
> 
> *11/27*
> CHARLIEKAY
> xx EMILY xx
> SIEGAL
> TWEAK0605
> WM61711
> 
> *11/28*
> (Happy B-day SARAHAK! :cake:)
> LIZLOVELUST
> NATURENUT
> PAULA181
> SARAHAK
> 
> *11/29*
> (Happy B-day, Happy Anny MOMMA.BEAR :cake:)
> ALLIE2009
> ANNIEDOODLES
> AQUAM
> BUCKLES
> DBZ34
> SUNNIE1984
> 
> *11/30*
> ALMOSTHERE
> ANTSYNEWLYWED
> BABYDRMS
> DOOPERSGURL
> HOPING4GIRL
> KISSESANDHUGS
> MAMMAWANNABE
> MRSxxBOSS
> MRS. RESA
> POSTALMOM
> READY4NUMBER2
> VANIILLA
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As promised to an awesome member _JUSTKIA_... I am starting this thread now! As some of you begin to get your AF now or early, this will come in handy to increase your hopefulness! We are going to start this cycle off with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #3after a recent loss. Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time. Our daughter is 8yo (9 on Oct. 27th) and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! I am currently FXD for Oct as I wait on AF due to a temp drop at the end of Sept, but I have been asked if I will continue my PMA TWW threads and I will!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... Join!
> 
> *Ok Ladies.... *I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
> 
> Good Luck to us all, FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Testing 11/25. I'd love to join ;)


----------



## Mammatotwo

Congrats on all the BFP. Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and birth. 

I am out the :witch:got me this morning :(

Oh well back I go cycle 21 and hoping for an August baby FX


----------



## mikaylasmommy

It's so wonderful to see all of the BFP's on the list! Congratulations!! :)

I am testing this Saturday, 11/19, and would love to join!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Still no sign of AF but had another BFN yesterday.
Just trying to hang in there, will pick up a proper test Wednesday have been using cheapy tests from pound world so dunno how sensitve or accurate they are.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Happy Anniversary Mrs SM!!!! :)


----------



## ciel

my BBT dropped:growlmad:... currently on 11DPO CD 59.. still hoping BBT would bounce back to high temp tomorrow.. i dont have much symptoms this cycle which is a first..hmmmnnn.. i am wishing for a MIRACLE:dust:


----------



## scoobydrlp

I guess you can officially put me down as an angel for this month. The doctor called and said my HCG on Thursday was only 7. I have to go back and have blood drawn again this thursday, and I'm sure it will be 0 by then.


----------



## lizlovelust

ciel said:


> my BBT dropped:growlmad:... currently on 11DPO CD 59.. still hoping BBT would bounce back to high temp tomorrow.. i dont have much symptoms this cycle which is a first..hmmmnnn.. i am wishing for a MIRACLE:dust:

I know how you're feeling, I'm CD18 and I had another dip today too. :wacko:


----------



## amb11

:witch: got me. :( Good luck to the rest of you.:dust:


----------



## mommyof5

scoobydrlp said:


> I guess you can officially put me down as an angel for this month. The doctor called and said my HCG on Thursday was only 7. I have to go back and have blood drawn again this thursday, and I'm sure it will be 0 by then.

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Someone give me advice on what to do? I still havne't Oed and I'm CD18, last month I Oed on CD17.:wacko:

OPKs seem to be bipolar this cycle, they get dark, then light, then dark, then light and I"m so confused, spikes and dips and spikes and dips in my chart:wacko:


----------



## hoping4girl

lizlovelust said:


> Someone give me advice on what to do? I still havne't Oed and I'm CD18, last month I Oed on CD17.:wacko:
> 
> OPKs seem to be bipolar this cycle, they get dark, then light, then dark, then light and I"m so confused, spikes and dips and spikes and dips in my chart:wacko:

stop stressing! you won't O if you are worried about it, so just take a deep breath and relax!:happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

hoping4girl said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Someone give me advice on what to do? I still havne't Oed and I'm CD18, last month I Oed on CD17.:wacko:
> 
> OPKs seem to be bipolar this cycle, they get dark, then light, then dark, then light and I"m so confused, spikes and dips and spikes and dips in my chart:wacko:
> 
> stop stressing! you won't O if you are worried about it, so just take a deep breath and relax!:happydance:Click to expand...

:blush:

I have anxiety really bad, I am on meds but I still stress somewhat...:dohh:


----------



## hoping4girl

EAandBA_TTC said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> HOPING!! Hey Girl!! Things are going well... all my planning done and now to just execute the plan! Your timing is AWESOME... a pos OPK indicates OV in 12-36 hrs so you are BDg riiight on time!!!:dust:
> 
> well....I just remembered that I have an appt for my annual on Thursday, and when I called to make the appt they said "nothing in the vagina for 48 hours before hand" which, I laughed at, cuz no doctor has EVER told me that, so just some bding tonight, hope its enough!! FX!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would call back tomorrow and tell them you're TTC and ask them to be a little more specific about the do's and dont's for 48 hours prior...
> I'm not completely sure on this, but I believe it's no lubricants / "foreign objects (ie toys) / no douching / no baths just showers / etc... I think sex is okay...
> https://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/screening/pap-tests-things-to-know doesn't say no sex...
> I had a pap last week, after ovulation... I told the doctor I was in my 2WW and asked if that was an issue. He assured me that it's not and that they give pap smears at your first appointment after confirmed pregnancy anyways...
> Good luck!Click to expand...

thanks :) I'm not too stressed about it, if it happens it is going to happen yesterday or today, and since we were originally trying for a girl if I happen to quit BDing a couple days before I O that would be ok, but I think I'm Oing today, so BDing today it is!! :haha: and from my past history of paps, I will not be doing it the couple days before, I seem to always get a abnormal result back and then have a follow up which is fine. so, to prevent having to spread em twice (unless i'm preggers) no sex for me!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So...its 3:39am and about an hour ago i woke up from a dream where i was pregnant and i was dying for a wee so i thought why not and i tested...BFP. I can't believe it am 4 days late so i done know why. i now can't get back to sleep because i just want to tell OH


----------



## hoping4girl

kmbabycrazy said:


> So...its 3:39am and about an hour ago i woke up from a dream where i was pregnant and i was dying for a wee so i thought why not and i tested...BFP. I can't believe it am 4 days late so i done know why. i now can't get back to sleep because i just want to tell OH

congrats!!!


----------



## PepsiChic

Im sitting here wondering if our NTNP will have made this montht THE month or not, I dont chart or anything,

I use a calander and I know I ovulated roughly on the 8th, my last period ended on the 1st, we dtd the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th,6th,7th,*8th* and 9th - we're NTNP just highly sexually active as a couple!

what dates would of been optimal for dtd for me with a Ovulation date of the 8th?

AF is due ont he 22nd, but if she doesnt show i'll likely wait till the 24th incase shes just taking her time to come visit.


----------



## wendyk1

nic_w said:


> I have a definate BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> Clearblue digi - Pregnant 2-3 weeks!
> 
> Happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy :)

Yeehaw! Congrats!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lubuto

kmbabycrazy said:


> So...its 3:39am and about an hour ago i woke up from a dream where i was pregnant and i was dying for a wee so i thought why not and i tested...BFP. I can't believe it am 4 days late so i done know why. i now can't get back to sleep because i just want to tell OH

 Congratulations. A happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## ickle pand

The :witch: got me this morning. I'm not surprised since my chart was so terrible. I'm excited about starting soy this cycle - keep your fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## mrsine

I'm waiting till tomorrow to test..thats why theres no news yet. my temps are a bit low so too scared to test :wacko:


----------



## mumj18

almosthere said:


> yay congrats!!! be more excited, this is amazing newsss!!! lol

I know! This was our first month of NTNP so really wasn't expecting it!


----------



## mrsfazz

Nothing yet for me. No AF and a BFN. Has anybody heard of a later BFP?

:dust: GL to all who are testing


----------



## missbabes

Hey Ladies, I'm somewhat a bit confused and could use a pointer or two. 

Basically I've thrown myself on when I should be testing, since I always wait for the day after AF is due. Last month I was 4 days early, so I paid more attention to CM and any twinges that pointed to OV pain. I don't dare chart or use OPK so this what I normally go by and other than me messing up last month AF is normally exactly 14 days later.

From that it appears that I'm now 7DPO, but last night I started getting OV pain-like cramps that started at about 7pm and are now still faintly there (it's just after 11am now). I did try looking round about implantation pain but I really don't want to get my hopes up. It's really thrown me as now I'm not sure whether I OVed last week or yesterday (BD'ed just in case), so I don't know whether I should test on the 23rd or 29th :wacko:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

mrsfazz said:


> Nothing yet for me. No AF and a BFN. Has anybody heard of a later BFP?
> 
> :dust: GL to all who are testing

i had a bfn at 14 dpo but got my BFP today at 17 dpo don't give up until af comes xx


----------



## goodvibes2

tested with fmu negative...now its on to wait for the witch if she dont show tomorrow i will test again probably on the 17th


----------



## VMAG

Bfn 9 dpo. :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

scoobydrlp said:


> I guess you can officially put me down as an angel for this month. The doctor called and said my HCG on Thursday was only 7. I have to go back and have blood drawn again this thursday, and I'm sure it will be 0 by then.

:flower: So sorry to hear this scooby! I hope you and OH are doing alright! :hugs:



lizlovelust said:


> Someone give me advice on what to do? I still havne't Oed and I'm CD18, last month I Oed on CD17.:wacko:
> 
> OPKs seem to be bipolar this cycle, they get dark, then light, then dark, then light and I"m so confused, spikes and dips and spikes and dips in my chart:wacko:

This month I O'd 3 days later than I did last month...so I think it just varies sometimes. I know its hard but try not to stress! (I think that is my problem too). :flower:
I'm thinking about giving the OPK's a rest next month...just because I am waaaay to obsessed with them to do any good.


----------



## saitiffeh

I'm down to test today but I will be holding off until the 17th!


----------



## hatbox

missbabes said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm somewhat a bit confused and could use a pointer or two.
> 
> Basically I've thrown myself on when I should be testing, since I always wait for the day after AF is due. Last month I was 4 days early, so I paid more attention to CM and any twinges that pointed to OV pain. I don't dare chart or use OPK so this what I normally go by and other than me messing up last month AF is normally exactly 14 days later.
> 
> From that it appears that I'm now 7DPO, but last night I started getting OV pain-like cramps that started at about 7pm and are now still faintly there (it's just after 11am now). I did try looking round about implantation pain but I really don't want to get my hopes up. It's really thrown me as now I'm not sure whether I OVed last week or yesterday (BD'ed just in case), so I don't know whether I should test on the 23rd or 29th :wacko:

I'd test on the 23rd. It's possible that the pain is related to implantation. Of course if you are a person who can wait, then the 29th would be great for either. But I'm not a waiter myself. :winkwink:


----------



## hatbox

kmbabycrazy said:


> So...its 3:39am and about an hour ago i woke up from a dream where i was pregnant and i was dying for a wee so i thought why not and i tested...BFP. I can't believe it am 4 days late so i done know why. i now can't get back to sleep because i just want to tell OH

Yay!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## missbabes

hatbox said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I'm somewhat a bit confused and could use a pointer or two.
> 
> Basically I've thrown myself on when I should be testing, since I always wait for the day after AF is due. Last month I was 4 days early, so I paid more attention to CM and any twinges that pointed to OV pain. I don't dare chart or use OPK so this what I normally go by and other than me messing up last month AF is normally exactly 14 days later.
> 
> From that it appears that I'm now 7DPO, but last night I started getting OV pain-like cramps that started at about 7pm and are now still faintly there (it's just after 11am now). I did try looking round about implantation pain but I really don't want to get my hopes up. It's really thrown me as now I'm not sure whether I OVed last week or yesterday (BD'ed just in case), so I don't know whether I should test on the 23rd or 29th :wacko:
> 
> I'd test on the 23rd. It's possible that the pain is related to implantation. Of course if you are a person who can wait, then the 29th would be great for either. But I'm not a waiter myself. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh I manage to wait so I don't test beforehand, but I get impatient about it too. Part of me wants to stick with the 23rd, but the cynical part of me wants to wait until the 29th so I don't waste my tests :dohh:


----------



## hatbox

missbabes said:


> hatbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I'm somewhat a bit confused and could use a pointer or two.
> 
> Basically I've thrown myself on when I should be testing, since I always wait for the day after AF is due. Last month I was 4 days early, so I paid more attention to CM and any twinges that pointed to OV pain. I don't dare chart or use OPK so this what I normally go by and other than me messing up last month AF is normally exactly 14 days later.
> 
> From that it appears that I'm now 7DPO, but last night I started getting OV pain-like cramps that started at about 7pm and are now still faintly there (it's just after 11am now). I did try looking round about implantation pain but I really don't want to get my hopes up. It's really thrown me as now I'm not sure whether I OVed last week or yesterday (BD'ed just in case), so I don't know whether I should test on the 23rd or 29th :wacko:
> 
> I'd test on the 23rd. It's possible that the pain is related to implantation. Of course if you are a person who can wait, then the 29th would be great for either. But I'm not a waiter myself. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I manage to wait so I don't test beforehand, but I get impatient about it too. Part of me wants to stick with the 23rd, but the cynical part of me wants to wait until the 29th so I don't waste my tests :dohh:Click to expand...

Split the difference! Test on the 26th. Not too early(well not tooooo early) for the 29th.


----------



## Abii

mumj18 said:


> I know! This was our first month of NTNP so really wasn't expecting it!

Awh well congrats and welcome to first tri:hugs:
xx


----------



## Abii

kmbabycrazy said:


> So...its 3:39am and about an hour ago i woke up from a dream where i was pregnant and i was dying for a wee so i thought why not and i tested...BFP. I can't believe it am 4 days late so i done know why. i now can't get back to sleep because i just want to tell OH

Awh thats great:thumbup:
wish i had a dream like that lol, ive only had one vivid dream and it was 3 days before i tested lol. Df gets alot of them though, its weird, his last one he said we had a daughter and she was so beautiful. i cant wait to find out in 16 weeks:haha:
anyways lol, sorry about raant xP
CONGRATULATIONS!!! see you in first tri:hugs:
[btw, if you need buddies, ill be one:flower:]
xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday GOODVIBES2's DS!!:cake:

:test::test:*TODAY!!* GOODVIBES2, MUMMYTOOSCAR, WABBLIT, and WENDYK1!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, ALMOSTHERE, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, TNKZMOM, BECYBOO_x, BRADANDJANE, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, and THESMPSNS!!!:coffee: :paper:

:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:DAISYQ, JENNA1984, HATBOX, SARAHxxx, MUMMYP2B, MISSLINKED, and MIKAYLASMOMMY!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months RILIYE and KMBABYCRAZY!!! :happydance::bfp:

LOTTE, LILLICHLOE, QUEEN BEE., MRSFAZZ, GOODVIBES2, AMB11, and VMAG, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #154* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? OV varies + or - days quite regularly. If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

LIZ, check page 200, I still stand by my thoughts. I think you are gearing up, the stress is effecting it and even the meds to monitor the stress could effect it. All you can do is relax and stay healthy. Have you gotten an appt with your doc, some anxiety meds effect the reprod tract. Should mention you are TTC to your doc for proper prescription.

SAITIFFEH, I am moving you to the 17th.

HOPING, that could still do it. 2 days before, 1 day, OV, and day after are best chances. I agree with EAANDBA, you should be clear however, as I think it is lubricants as well. :dust:

MOMMYOF5, I have never heard of that. Are they going to check your blood levels to confirm the rise? FXD! :dust:

MRSRESA, you are doing fine, the sticks will remain light until OV time, it is a very small window so temping helps to catch the OV time. start using that BBT as soon as you get it! :dust:

PEPSI, you covered any and all optimal days.... 6th, 7th, 8th, and 9th. Since OV varies, I would be wary of the fact that 12-36 hrs after surge is when egg is actually released. page 154 diagram. :dust:

MRSINE, I get scared and was real scared to test last cycle if you recal froom my posts, totally understand, test when ready.... GL FXD! :dust:

MRSFAZZ, yes, plenty get their BFP "late" it shouldn't een be called that since it is not rare to see 15, 16, 18+DPO BFP... GL FXD! :dust:

MISSBABES, very likely to OV late as OV date actually varies by 1-2 days quite regularly. You're covered with teh BD session last night. I would test 1 day after suspected AF regardless. :dust:

Still want to be added PLASTIKPONY? What's your test date?

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you FROLICKY, KEEDA, HIPPIECHICK, LOUISCLARE, MAMMATOTWO, AMB11, and ICKLE PAND!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

SCOOBYDRLP, :hugs: words cannot express the sadness I have for you at this time. I hope you and your DH are doing well, and healing.... :hugs:

ICKLE, I love your enthusiasm for soy, I hope this is the deciding factor and you see a BFP for the holiday!!! :dust:

So sorry for your loss JENNA1984 and MUMMYP2B :hugs: I hope you see some very sticky dark pink lines this cycle! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## kissesandhugs

:happydance: to all the bfps!!!!

afm, opks seem to be getting darker although oh thinks im crazy :haha: ill post pics when I get to work so you helpful ladies can help me out!!! Temp drop this morning, I shouldnt be Oing though considering my opks havent been dark,right? :wacko:


----------



## likeaustralia

Big temp spike today, so looks like I was probably right about O yesterday. Temps will confirm in a couple of days though. We got in as much BD as possible, all 3 days before O and O itself, so Fx'ed this is our month!!


----------



## foxykins

hi 

im due to test on the 17th :) gl all ) x


----------



## leahsmama

Can i be added for the 18th please? :)


----------



## Ilikecake

I got my first proper evap line today :( I did an IC and got a White test line. Boo.


----------



## happybeany

My temp has gone up and stayed up, so I'm hopeful at the minute! Was really cold in my house last night so I'm pleased it managed to stay up even through that eee fingers crossed. Think my half line test (further back in the thread) was a faulty test :( but hopefully I'll get my :bfp: this week. AF is due on Thursday.

Congratulations to the new :bfp:s, I am so happy for you all! (and jealous :haha:) :flower:


----------



## ruthyh

sorry..... completely forgot to update this thread. Now had two confirmed BFPs. Soooo very excited. :bfp:
Sorry to hear those that didn't get that BFP this month. Never give up hope. Keep the chin up. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

LIKEAUST, that chart looks good, I think you were right about OV and definitely covered those bases!! FXD tightly! GL :dust:

FOXYKINS and LEAHSMAMA, welcome and good luck!!! :dust:

CONGRATS :happydance: on your :bfp: RUTHYH!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos! 

*Ladies, look at RUTHYH's chart, see how confusing but PG you could be!! :dust:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Abii said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> So...its 3:39am and about an hour ago i woke up from a dream where i was pregnant and i was dying for a wee so i thought why not and i tested...BFP. I can't believe it am 4 days late so i done know why. i now can't get back to sleep because i just want to tell OH
> 
> Awh thats great:thumbup:
> wish i had a dream like that lol, ive only had one vivid dream and it was 3 days before i tested lol. Df gets alot of them though, its weird, his last one he said we had a daughter and she was so beautiful. i cant wait to find out in 16 weeks:haha:
> anyways lol, sorry about raant xP
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! see you in first tri:hugs:
> [btw, if you need buddies, ill be one:flower:]
> xxClick to expand...

I would love that thanks edd is July 24th at the moment anyway xx


----------



## Abii

kmbabycrazy said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> So...its 3:39am and about an hour ago i woke up from a dream where i was pregnant and i was dying for a wee so i thought why not and i tested...BFP. I can't believe it am 4 days late so i done know why. i now can't get back to sleep because i just want to tell OH
> 
> Awh thats great:thumbup:
> wish i had a dream like that lol, ive only had one vivid dream and it was 3 days before i tested lol. Df gets alot of them though, its weird, his last one he said we had a daughter and she was so beautiful. i cant wait to find out in 16 weeks:haha:
> anyways lol, sorry about raant xP
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! see you in first tri:hugs:
> [btw, if you need buddies, ill be one:flower:]
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I would love that thanks edd is July 24th at the moment anyway xxClick to expand...

Okay:]
Awh thats awesome, mine is the 18th lol


----------



## skyraaa

just 2 let u know i lost my baby on 12/11 :(


----------



## VMAG

So sorry Skyraa. :( This morning-9dpo-BFN. :(


----------



## missbabes

MrsMM24 said:


> MISSBABES, very likely to OV late as OV date actually varies by 1-2 days quite regularly. You're covered with teh BD session last night. I would test 1 day after suspected AF regardless. :dust:

That pretty much what I've decided to do now :)


----------



## Jewls48

AF just got me... Good luck to you ladies waiting to test.


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear that you have lost your little bean SKYRAAA :hugs: I hope that you are resting, recovering, and receiving some support from OH and family hun! We are here as well if you need it! :hugs:

Sorry that AF flew in JEWLS... :hugs:


----------



## skyraaa

MrsMM24 said:


> So sorry to hear that you have lost your little bean SKYRAAA :hugs: I hope that you are resting, recovering, and receiving some support from OH and family hun! We are here as well if you need it! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry that AF flew in JEWLS... :hugs:

thank u hun feeling alot more positive 2day its nice 2 hav this forum keeps me sane :) congrats 2 every1 on there bfps xx


----------



## daydream

lizlovelust said:


> :blush:
> 
> I have anxiety really bad, I am on meds but I still stress somewhat...:dohh:

I've been looking into the Circle+Bloom meditations. They have a sample one that I did last night that was really good. Maybe you would like that?


----------



## likeaustralia

Thank you for the kind and encouraging words, MrsMM! I don't think you realize how positive it makes me feel about this whole thing. :)

Fingers crossed that this is your cycle, too.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Well, ladies. I had quite the experience in class today. We're studying urinalysis right now in one of my med classes and we had to take pregnancy tests! Too bad I wasn't in my TWW that would've been a nice surprise lol!!!!


----------



## almosthere

hahaha too funny!!!! and yes too bad you didn't get your BFP just yet!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone know why FF wont connect yesterdays dot with todays dot?


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone know why FF wont connect yesterdays dot with todays dot?

Hmm..I can only see Octobers but I'm wondering if that's actually Novembers bc the last 2 dots aren't connected? If that's so then did you accidently click discard temp?


Ahh nvm I see whats happening with the months lol :wacko: but yeah, the only reason I can think is that the temp was accidently discarded.


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know why FF wont connect yesterdays dot with todays dot?
> 
> Hmm..I can only see Octobers but I'm wondering if that's actually Novembers bc the last 2 dots aren't connected? If that's so then did you accidently click discard temp?
> 
> 
> Ahh nvm I see whats happening with the months lol :wacko: but yeah, the only reason I can think is that the temp was accidently discarded.Click to expand...

It's not discarded either, just checked :wacko:


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone know why FF wont connect yesterdays dot with todays dot?

I think it's because you indicated 'fever' as a symptom on today's temp. Try removing that check and see if it will connect it.


----------



## lizlovelust

DBZ34 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know why FF wont connect yesterdays dot with todays dot?
> 
> I think it's because you indicated 'fever' as a symptom on today's temp. Try removing that check and see if it will connect it.Click to expand...

oh woops, there we go! I didn't even mean to check fever.:dohh:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know why FF wont connect yesterdays dot with todays dot?
> 
> Hmm..I can only see Octobers but I'm wondering if that's actually Novembers bc the last 2 dots aren't connected? If that's so then did you accidently click discard temp?
> 
> 
> Ahh nvm I see whats happening with the months lol :wacko: but yeah, the only reason I can think is that the temp was accidently discarded.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not discarded either, just checked :wacko:Click to expand...

Hmm looks like you might have figured it out bc they're connected now lol :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

So what do you ladies think about my OPK today?

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0961.jpg

It's getting darker again, any ideas when you think I may O? If I even O this time? LOl


----------



## Sharpy1311

hey can you put me down for the 28th :) on 3dpo :D 

xx


----------



## daydream

lizlovelust said:


> So what do you ladies think about my OPK today?
> 
> It's getting darker again, any ideas when you think I may O? If I even O this time? LOl

That looks much closer to a + test. I would test again in a couple of hours. Do you have a digital one you could take? That's close, but not sure if it's quite positive yet.


----------



## lizlovelust

daydream said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So what do you ladies think about my OPK today?
> 
> It's getting darker again, any ideas when you think I may O? If I even O this time? LOl
> 
> That looks much closer to a + test. I would test again in a couple of hours. Do you have a digital one you could take? That's close, but not sure if it's quite positive yet.Click to expand...

No digitals for me :cry: I get paid tomorrow though but I'm broke until then, arg!


----------



## likeaustralia

lizlovelust said:


> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So what do you ladies think about my OPK today?
> 
> It's getting darker again, any ideas when you think I may O? If I even O this time? LOl
> 
> That looks much closer to a + test. I would test again in a couple of hours. Do you have a digital one you could take? That's close, but not sure if it's quite positive yet.Click to expand...
> 
> No digitals for me :cry: I get paid tomorrow though but I'm broke until then, arg!Click to expand...

I usually get one like your last one either the morning or day before a true positive. I would BD today/tonight and keep testing. If it gets darker, you may just get a true positive. If it stays the same or gets a bit lighter, I'd say you just barely missed your surge with testing, but not necessarily with BDing if you get a few in now!


----------



## mommyof5

lizlovelust said:


> So what do you ladies think about my OPK today?
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0961.jpg
> 
> It's getting darker again, any ideas when you think I may O? If I even O this time? LOl

https://www.fertilityfactor.com/forums/Infertility/L_H_surge_twice_a_month_/

This may help.


----------



## Sunnie1984

lizlovelust said:


> So what do you ladies think about my OPK today?
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0961.jpg
> 
> It's getting darker again, any ideas when you think I may O? If I even O this time? LOl

Looks so close to positive, get bd'ing!!!!,!,

Afm - keep getting lines on opk but now getting darker, so hopefully on way to ov. 

Mrsmm- I get darker opk am rather than pm, even I've drink nothing for hours. Maybe I'm just odd! How are you? XX


----------



## mommy2be7772

H & H 9 months to you!:happydance:


Riliye said:


> I think you were right about the white circles...I GOT MY :bfp: !


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies, Still no AF.
Im starting to wonder....


----------



## happybeany

skyraaa said:


> just 2 let u know i lost my baby on 12/11 :(

Im so sorry xx


----------



## happybeany

Queen Bee. said:


> Hiya ladies, Still no AF.
> Im starting to wonder....

Have you tested??? X


----------



## Queen Bee.

happybeany said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies, Still no AF.
> Im starting to wonder....
> 
> Have you tested??? XClick to expand...

I have used 4 tests since the 7th and they were all negative.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! Congrats!:thumbup:


Canada8 said:


> Omg all these BFP's!! This is great!
> 
> For all those who got their af, baby dust for you in dec :)


----------



## PostalMom

lizlovelust said:


> So what do you ladies think about my OPK today?
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0961.jpg
> 
> It's getting darker again, any ideas when you think I may O? If I even O this time? LOl


Hi there. I've been stalking you. Lol. Because I think it's awesome that someone is more opk crazy than I am. Lol. I mean that in a good way. I think your getting a positive now. Keep taking one every 6 hours.. I had mine timed so great!! I got a + on Saturday morn about 11 am , + at 7:30 pm, + at 9 am Sunday, and at 3:30 pm it was - again. Your doing great!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Ok i'm really frustrated. I was getting really faint lines on my OPKs since CD13, it is now CD16 and i tested this afternoon. Not only did a barely there test line show but the control line was super faint to. Has this happen to anyone else? I'm wondering if i either missed my surge or i'm going to ovulate later. And it doesn't help that DH has not really been in the mood to BD for the past couple of days :saywhat: So i fear if i did miss my surge with the OPKs it wouldn't really matter since we only BDed 3 days ago.

I'm really trying to not get stressed about it but i can't help but keep thinking about whats wrong with my tests. I feel so crazy right now *SIGH*. Sorry for the rant, i just have no where else i can vent about how i'm feeling.


----------



## Abii

Mrs.Resa said:


> Ok i'm really frustrated. I was getting really faint lines on my OPKs since CD13, it is now CD16 and i tested this afternoon. Not only did a barely there test line show but the control line was super faint to. Has this happen to anyone else? I'm wondering if i either missed my surge or i'm going to ovulate later. And it doesn't help that DH has not really been in the mood to BD for the past couple of days :saywhat: So i fear if i did miss my surge with the OPKs it wouldn't really matter since we only BDed 3 days ago.
> 
> I'm really trying to not get stressed about it but i can't help but keep thinking about whats wrong with my tests. I feel so crazy right now *SIGH*. Sorry for the rant, i just have no where else i can vent about how i'm feeling.

maybe you should get new ones, if the control line is faint it means they aren't working like their suppose to[personal experience when i first used opk's]


----------



## Abii

Queen Bee. said:


> Hiya ladies, Still no AF.
> Im starting to wonder....

i think its time for an appt, with the ob/gyn hun.
that sounds really unusual.
maybe you are prego and your ph levels are just off?


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Abii said:


> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> Ok i'm really frustrated. I was getting really faint lines on my OPKs since CD13, it is now CD16 and i tested this afternoon. Not only did a barely there test line show but the control line was super faint to. Has this happen to anyone else? I'm wondering if i either missed my surge or i'm going to ovulate later. And it doesn't help that DH has not really been in the mood to BD for the past couple of days :saywhat: So i fear if i did miss my surge with the OPKs it wouldn't really matter since we only BDed 3 days ago.
> 
> I'm really trying to not get stressed about it but i can't help but keep thinking about whats wrong with my tests. I feel so crazy right now *SIGH*. Sorry for the rant, i just have no where else i can vent about how i'm feeling.
> 
> maybe you should get new ones, if the control line is faint it means they aren't working like their suppose to[personal experience when i first used opk's]Click to expand...

I thought of that too but i wasn't sure since i looked at the expiration date and it said it was good until 5/2013....i can't really afford another pack of OPKs but i do have a BBT arriving in the mail soon so i'm hoping that'll help me pin point O day better.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0962.jpg

Oed?


----------



## Abii

Mrs.Resa said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> Ok i'm really frustrated. I was getting really faint lines on my OPKs since CD13, it is now CD16 and i tested this afternoon. Not only did a barely there test line show but the control line was super faint to. Has this happen to anyone else? I'm wondering if i either missed my surge or i'm going to ovulate later. And it doesn't help that DH has not really been in the mood to BD for the past couple of days :saywhat: So i fear if i did miss my surge with the OPKs it wouldn't really matter since we only BDed 3 days ago.
> 
> I'm really trying to not get stressed about it but i can't help but keep thinking about whats wrong with my tests. I feel so crazy right now *SIGH*. Sorry for the rant, i just have no where else i can vent about how i'm feeling.
> 
> maybe you should get new ones, if the control line is faint it means they aren't working like their suppose to[personal experience when i first used opk's]Click to expand...
> 
> I thought of that too but i wasn't sure since i looked at the expiration date and it said it was good until 5/2013....i can't really afford another pack of OPKs but i do have a BBT arriving in the mail soon so i'm hoping that'll help me pin point O day better.Click to expand...

oh good:]
bbt is alot better to go by than opk's anyways lol
bluntly honest, but true.
the first time i used opk's NONE of them worked, they all had a faint control line which i knew was not normal and i didnt have money for more either so i just threw them away.
sometimes they can go bad if it was rummaged around too much, my mom told me that, dont know if its accurate lol but just a tip:]


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ladies!!! I think I got a +opk! :happydance: can I Send it to someones email to upload for me to get opinions? laptops broken


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> Ladies!!! I think I got a +opk! :happydance: can I Send it to someones email to upload for me to get opinions? laptops broken

you can send it to me if you want
[email protected]

I'll upload asap :thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

you can send it to me and i'll upload it for you. send it to [email protected] (don't judge the email i've had it since I was 12)! HAHA


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> Ladies!!! I think I got a +opk! :happydance: can I Send it to someones email to upload for me to get opinions? laptops broken

here's your photo!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/2011-11-15204035.jpg :thumbup:


----------



## daydream

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! I think I got a +opk! :happydance: can I Send it to someones email to upload for me to get opinions? laptops broken
> 
> here's your photo!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/2011-11-15204035.jpg :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh yep kissesandhugs that is definitely positive! Woo!! Now go get busy! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Yes I agree, hers is SUPER positive!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! I think I got a +opk! :happydance: can I Send it to someones email to upload for me to get opinions? laptops broken
> 
> here's your photo!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/2011-11-15204035.jpg :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank u so much!! Sorry for the crappy phone pic :haha: what do u Ladies think?


----------



## cckarting

positive! get to Bd'ing and GL


----------



## kissesandhugs

Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!

It looks so perfect too! I'm jelous, I'm on CD19 and still waiting for a positive OPK:dohh:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!
> 
> It looks so perfect too! I'm jelous, I'm on CD19 and still waiting for a positive OPK:dohh:Click to expand...

Your last test u posted looks like u are veryyyyy close!! :hugs:
Mine looked like urs this morning!


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!
> 
> It looks so perfect too! I'm jelous, I'm on CD19 and still waiting for a positive OPK:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Your last test u posted looks like u are veryyyyy close!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yea it teased me a week ago too looking almost positive then became negative :cry: I think it's just teasing me again :dohh:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!
> 
> It looks so perfect too! I'm jelous, I'm on CD19 and still waiting for a positive OPK:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Your last test u posted looks like u are veryyyyy close!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it teased me a week ago too looking almost positive then became negative :cry: I think it's just teasing me again :dohh:Click to expand...

I have a feeling itll come soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Abii

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!
> 
> It looks so perfect too! I'm jelous, I'm on CD19 and still waiting for a positive OPK:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Your last test u posted looks like u are veryyyyy close!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it teased me a week ago too looking almost positive then became negative :cry: I think it's just teasing me again :dohh:Click to expand...

*@Liz:* Are you sure you didn't O' yet?
your temp spike looked really promising, maybe your O'ing twice?:shrug:
it really looked like you did.


----------



## hatbox

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!
> 
> It looks so perfect too! I'm jelous, I'm on CD19 and still waiting for a positive OPK:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Your last test u posted looks like u are veryyyyy close!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it teased me a week ago too looking almost positive then became negative :cry: I think it's just teasing me again :dohh:Click to expand...

Don't some opk's turn positive again if you're pregnant? Have you taken a HPT?


----------



## lizlovelust

Abii said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!
> 
> It looks so perfect too! I'm jelous, I'm on CD19 and still waiting for a positive OPK:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Your last test u posted looks like u are veryyyyy close!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it teased me a week ago too looking almost positive then became negative :cry: I think it's just teasing me again :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> *@Liz:* Are you sure you didn't O' yet?
> your temp spike looked really promising, maybe your O'ing twice?:shrug:
> it really looked like you did.Click to expand...

I don't think I Oed yet though :shrug:



hatbox said:

> I took a HPT today and it was a clear as heck negative


----------



## Abii

lizlovelust said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!
> 
> It looks so perfect too! I'm jelous, I'm on CD19 and still waiting for a positive OPK:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Your last test u posted looks like u are veryyyyy close!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it teased me a week ago too looking almost positive then became negative :cry: I think it's just teasing me again :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> *@Liz:* Are you sure you didn't O' yet?
> your temp spike looked really promising, maybe your O'ing twice?:shrug:
> it really looked like you did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I Oed yet though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going by your bbt or opk's morre?
> your bbt is more accurate for pinpointing O'Click to expand...


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Jeeze I hate using ng my oh crappy phone LOL thanks girls I'm so excited this is my first real + opk!
> 
> It looks so perfect too! I'm jelous, I'm on CD19 and still waiting for a positive OPK:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Your last test u posted looks like u are veryyyyy close!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it teased me a week ago too looking almost positive then became negative :cry: I think it's just teasing me again :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> *@Liz:* Are you sure you didn't O' yet?
> your temp spike looked really promising, maybe your O'ing twice?:shrug:
> it really looked like you did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I Oed yet though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going by your bbt or opk's morre?
> your bbt is more accurate for pinpointing O'Click to expand...

But my BBT hasn't stayed high for a significant number of days yet. It's all been around the normal temps. :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Kisses-looks pos to me, woohoo!! I got a darker line n my OPK tonight compared to my other 3 nights, so hoping it keeps getting darker and darker and darker til my pos!! hehehe.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm starting to think I might not O this cycle :( What can I do to force my body to O?


----------



## Abii

lizlovelust said:


> I'm starting to think I might not O this cycle :( What can I do to force my body to O?

you could try clomid to regulate your cycles and make pinpointing O' easier.
idk of anything else though.


----------



## almosthere

Liz just relax, all you can do is try your hardest to be patient and wait. I do not know if I have even ovulated yet. I came off BCP's recently like you, and decided to start OPKing to c if I am ovulating yet. I wouldn't worry too much unless you are not OV after 6 months of being off the pill. I have heard of taking baby aspirin I think for OV and also angus (spelling?) cactus. Drink grapefruit juice and green tee!


----------



## PostalMom

kissesandhugs said:


> Ladies!!! I think I got a +opk! :happydance: can I Send it to someones email to upload for me to get opinions? laptops broken

Me too! [email protected]


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> Liz just relax, all you can do is try your hardest to be patient and wait. I do not know if I have even ovulated yet. I came off BCP's recently like you, and decided to start OPKing to c if I am ovulating yet. I wouldn't worry too much unless you are not OV after 6 months of being off the pill. I have heard of taking baby aspirin I think for OV and also angus (spelling?) cactus. Drink grapefruit juice and green tee!

Hmmm Well we have grapefruit juice! I could try that, can you get clomid over the counter?


----------



## kissesandhugs

PostalMom said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! I think I got a +opk! :happydance: can I Send it to someones email to upload for me to get opinions? laptops broken
> 
> Me too! [email protected]Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Its already up on the previous page tho take a peek! : D


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Goodvibes~ Happy birthday to your DS! :) :cake:


----------



## akshustobemom

hi,

af got me:-( pls add me in ur dec testers list on dec 18

baby dusts

thanks,

akshustobemom


----------



## goodvibes2

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Goodvibes~ Happy birthday to your DS! :) :cake:

Thank you. I can't believe he is 6 years old already :)


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Liz just relax, all you can do is try your hardest to be patient and wait. I do not know if I have even ovulated yet. I came off BCP's recently like you, and decided to start OPKing to c if I am ovulating yet. I wouldn't worry too much unless you are not OV after 6 months of being off the pill. I have heard of taking baby aspirin I think for OV and also angus (spelling?) cactus. Drink grapefruit juice and green tee!
> 
> Hmmm Well we have grapefruit juice! I could try that, can you get clomid over the counter?Click to expand...


No, Clomid has to be prescribed by a doctor and they usually don't do it until after a year of trying. It's usually for people who don't ovulate naturally. They'll prescribe it for some women who ovulate but need a boost, but I've heard that they usually will go another route because of the higher risk of multiples and there are other effective routes.

I think the stress is affecting your ovulation (it's affecting mine too, my body has been gearing up to O for days now and I'm still not sure if I have or not. My temps are crazy. I'm used to knowing what my body is up to and now I have no idea). You've just got to relax, easier said than done, I know. You may just have a longer cycle if you're recently off BCP and cycles change from month to month sometimes. But you did get that nice OPK yesterday and hopefully you'll get a positive one soon and Ov 24 hrs after that. Take a break from worrying about ov and focus on something else.

Have you looked into acupuncture? I've heard really good things about it for fertility. I've had two friends conceive naturally after being told they couldn't after acupuncture. And if nothing else, it can help you relax. :)


----------



## girl friday

This is my first month NTNP and I'm due to test on 28th Nov! Good luck everyone who us still waiting to test!


----------



## happybeany

I got my crosshairs today for CD23 but I only have a 28 day cycle... Argh?!


----------



## xcited4mybump

wow a big congratulations to all you ladies who have gotten their :bfp: and a huge fx to all the ladies who will be testing soon!


----------



## goodvibes2

FF took my crosshairs away at 17 dpo so i will be testing again the 28th. then probably moving to the December thread :)


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations ruthy!


----------



## PostalMom

kissesandhugs said:


> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! I think I got a +opk! :happydance: can I Send it to someones email to upload for me to get opinions? laptops broken
> 
> Me too! [email protected]Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Its already up on the previous page tho take a peek! : DClick to expand...

Yay!!! I can't wait to see your next temp! I O'd on Sunday. So we wont be too far apart for testing! The tww is pecking at my brain. I try not to think about it too much, but it's impossible. My ff says to test in dec 1 but I won't be able to wait that long. AF should come a few days before that. I am so glad to see you got your o. My dh looked at me on Monday and said.. So does this mean I get a break now? Lol. I looked at my ff and laughed at him and said.. But we only did it 7 times in 10 days. Geez big baby huh? Wahh . Lol. I will say it's much harder to get in the mood when your TTC.
So I have so share this with the Ladies. Sunday night I told him.. Ok the egg is out. We have hours left. So I turn pandora on on my phone and threw it up on my pillow. We start getting into it and a comercial came on. This woman says out of the blue.. I'm having a baby! Blah blah .. We looked at each other and busted out laughing!! Well that ruined it. Too much pressure, distraction, and then frustration. He felt awful that the little guy wouldn't rise to the occasion after that. However he made up for it the next morning.


----------



## lizlovelust

So my temp went up today, think I Oed?


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - it's really hard to say since you have lots of ups and downs and it's still in your normal range. The only way to know is if you get a sustained rise over the next few days. Keep BDing just to be on the safe side and try to relax - your 2WW will be here soon enough to drive you insane SS :)


----------



## PostalMom

Anyone ever break out after o? I usually break out before AF but not after O.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

happybeany said:


> I got my crosshairs today for CD23 but I only have a 28 day cycle... Argh?!

I think, and correct me if I'm wrong ladies, that if you truly did O on CD23 that you should have a 37 day cycle... Even if you typically have a 28 day cycle, this month looks like it's shaping up to be an exception. If you still have a 28 day cycle then you may have a lunar phase defect... Meaning if you did have a chance of being preggo, then egg wouldn't have time to implant before your body decided that it's not preggo and sheds it's lining...
Maybe it's just a really long cycle... Good luck!


----------



## LovingLimes

Hi! I am supposed to test the 28th or 29th, but I really only want to take one if I think I am pregnant, and I don't feel pregnant, lol.


----------



## ickle pand

EAandBA_TTC said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> I got my crosshairs today for CD23 but I only have a 28 day cycle... Argh?!
> 
> I think, and correct me if I'm wrong ladies, that if you truly did O on CD23 that you should have a 37 day cycle... Even if you typically have a 28 day cycle, this month looks like it's shaping up to be an exception. If you still have a 28 day cycle then you may have a lunar phase defect... Meaning if you did have a chance of being preggo, then egg wouldn't have time to implant before your body decided that it's not preggo and sheds it's lining...
> Maybe it's just a really long cycle... Good luck!Click to expand...

Just wanted to say that it's luteal phase not lunar :) 

But I agree this is probably just an odd cycle. Your luteal phase is normally constant but the follicular phase (between AF and ov) can vary quite a lot and it's not normally a cause for concern. It is a pain when you're waiting to be in your 2WW though lol!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0969.jpg

:shrug:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

ickle pand said:


> Just wanted to say that it's luteal phase not lunar :)

Opps!


----------



## cckarting

i agree happybean, it just means your in for a longer cycle! I had a cycle where I o'd really early at cd 11, and 11 days later af, then last cycle i o'd on cd 28, and 11 days later af. so GL and i hope you get your bean!


----------



## Sunnie1984

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0969.jpg
> 
> :shrug:

That looks a bit better. You are obviously going to ov late this month. Don't stress, it will happen. Just keep bd'ing and wait for a temp shift and crosshairs. 

Afm- cd14 nothing to report. Temp drop yesterday followed by huge temp rise today but my opk's didn't ever seem to reach positive yesterday or da before, plus I was drinking last night which could cause the temp rise. So just waiting. 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Yes Liz, you may OV tonight if not in the next day or two! Woohoo!


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday NIX and PSYCHONUT09!!:cake:

:test::test:*TODAY!!* BABYBLUESKYE, xBOOCHANx, DAZED125, EVERHOPEFUL, NIX, and TAMMY77!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, ALMOSTHERE, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, TNKZMOM, BECYBOO_x, BRADANDJANE, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, THESMPSNS, GOODVIBES2, MUMMYTOOSCAR, WABBLIT, and WENDYK1!!!:coffee: :paper:

:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:SHARPY1311, GIRL FRIDAY, and LOVINGLIMES!! GL :dust: 


QUEEN BEE. and GOODVIBES2, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #217* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? OV varies + or - days quite regularly. If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

LIZ, I still think I called it on page 200, but it is possible to OV twice and that stick is dark I would say that's as close to positive as you have gotten. CD19 2:30pm. We are looking at a dried stick through a picture so it is difficult. I do think that you are stressing and it is effecting your cycle. I agree with the ladies posts thus far. You should really be BDg! :dust:

So glad that we could be an outlet for any amount of sanity, as I know how hard things are right now SKYRAAA, glad you are beginning to feel better :hugs:

LIKEAUST, my lovely TTC buddy... I am so glad to give you any comfort or hope, as I know how I felt during my struggles, wishing I had someone be positve (besides DW) so I am glad to provide! :dust:

KISSES, how awesome that would've been in class.... I see you are doing much better at temping and the result is a chart that is looking good, along with that positive OPK, I think you are right on OV schedule, hope you and OH have been getting it in before his early mornings... :dust:

MOMMYOF5, did you get an appt for blood work? FXD! :dust:

MRSRESA, Start using that BBT as soon as you get it! Keep BDg to cover your bases, sticks are really secondary to the temp, you will be surprised how your OV date varies from when you actually thought after trying temping...:dust:

MRSINE, how are you holding up Hun? Testing is scary for some of us. When is AF late? GL FXD! :dust:

MRSFAZZ, when is AF late? how are you feeling today?... GL FXD! :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you AKSHUSTOBEMOM, how did you pinpoint OV? :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

SUNNIE, you are not odd, this is the case for alot of women, that is why the tests are taken at a certain time, to catch the surge, also why alot of ladies test in am and pm because of the short window. Your temping is looking much better this cycle sinceyou started from beginning, I'm sure you will see a temp change. I am thinking you will OV this weekend.... FXD! Me, well, I am waiting, SMEP donations begin Friday... tiring.... :dust:

QUEEN, what CD are you? When was your suspected OV day? When do you expect to be late for AF? May be worth a visit to the doc:dust:

YAY for crosshairs HAPPYBEANY!! Your cycle may be extended, which is common as people don't really notice the change in cycles until they are monitoring them. If it is 28 days, maybe try lengthening the LP with some vitamins (check my journal, last page) :dust:

GOODVIBES, I am changing your date, I don't htink that you OVd until CD18/19, temps haven't been sustaining. But I see your BD schedule and regardless, you have covered your bases Hun!!! :dust:

POSTAL, the next m orning BD after your PANDORA laugh fest, was in perfect timing. That was 1 day after OV and best conception times are 1-OV, 2-OV, OV, and OV-1!!! Good work! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## kissesandhugs

*PostalMom-* I know I was soo excited to see this mornings temp to see it actually RISED .1???? So I'm really confused to say the least lol! Maybe O isn't until tomorrow? :shrug: Sorry to hear about the pandora situation, it's SO easy to get distracted & frustrated while TTC & having to DTD. OH & I got in a huge argument last night & I was so worried we wouldn't get to DTD but, nevertheless-we made up ;) :dust: to you hun! 

Well, +opk last night. Then (as I said up there ^ :haha: )-My temp actually rose .1 so I'm just not sure what's going on :shrug: could it be that I'll O tomorrow? I haven't taken an opk today & I'm at work until 7 so I can't until then :(


----------



## almosthere

Kisses-i have heard it's common to get 2-3 days of pos OPK so good luck and just keep on working overtime ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

kissesandhugs said:


> Well, +opk last night. Then (as I said up there ^ :haha: )-My temp actually rose .1 so I'm just not sure what's going on :shrug: could it be that I'll O tomorrow? I haven't taken an opk today & I'm at work until 7 so I can't until then :(

Remember, that is the surge, the temp is showing actual OV so YES, likely an OV today as the temp has started to rise, tomorrow's temp should continue to go up and so forth, Good work KISSES!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks for all the feedback ladies, i really do hope i o tonight or tomorrow, so you really think i may have oed twice? or was it the stress preventing o?


----------



## ickle pand

I don't think you O'd twice - none of your temps have been in your post ov range. I think it's probably a combination of stress (you seem to be very stressed about TTC) and the fact that your body is still getting back to normal after BCP. It can take a year for your body to get back to normal, and I think you'll have a breakdown by then if you keep up this level of stress hun. 

You need to try to find a way of stopping getting so obsessed because it really won't do you any good. It's supposed to be fun in the early stages and it's only when you've been at it for years with no success that you need to get worried :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Can I join your thread? I'm 3dpo today, I'll be testing on November 24th. I'm hoping to get my :bfp: on Thanksgiving, the same day we lost our first baby 6 years ago. And since this will be our last baby it has a special meaning! :D Good luck to all of you!! :dust:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

kissesandhugs said:


> *PostalMom-* I know I was soo excited to see this mornings temp to see it actually RISED .1???? So I'm really confused to say the least lol! Maybe O isn't until tomorrow? :shrug: Sorry to hear about the pandora situation, it's SO easy to get distracted & frustrated while TTC & having to DTD. OH & I got in a huge argument last night & I was so worried we wouldn't get to DTD but, nevertheless-we made up ;) :dust: to you hun!
> 
> Well, +opk last night. Then (as I said up there ^ :haha: )-My temp actually rose .1 so I'm just not sure what's going on :shrug: could it be that I'll O tomorrow? I haven't taken an opk today & I'm at work until 7 so I can't until then :(

Looking at your chart I think you are ovulating today hun, i bet you will get a big rise in temp tomorrow morning. Get busy!! :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Wow so many bfps in this thread I should have stuck around more! Well Im back in the hunt for the november bfp too now!.. So good luck to you all Im so impressed by the amount of bfps in this thread! Well done Mrs MM for cheering on another team! xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Me and DH had an oops and i will be testing next week around thanksgiving as well if AF doesnt come. It would be an interesting story on how the baby(if there is one) is conceived. Me and dh were going to get a divorce but decided that it wasnt the best thing to do. :D Good luck ladies! If i do get a bfp it will be a blessing :) I want another lo. :D


----------



## lillichloe

I got my cheapie hpts in the mail yesterday evening couldn't resist trying them out this morning still BFN af isn't due for 2 more days but I think its accurate I think I'd be showing positive now if I were indeed pregnant this time. Any recommendations for testing for ovulation next month? I am 3 months off of implanon (hormonal rod) i have had two cycles exactly 28 days apart but am not 100 % sure I am ovulating. We have:sex: everyday this month so we haven't missed a day. Any advice is welcomed. Thanks ladies!


----------



## MrsMM24

1CRE8TIVGRL and BLKHAIRBEAUTY, welcome to the BFP party, hope you add to the stats! GL FXD!:dust:

1CRE8TIV, all those things sound like a promising blessing in the wings :dust:

JOSEPHINE, hey Hunn!!! welcome again. When do you think you will test? U know I love to cheerlead for all the ladies of BNB... I just hope that all my cheerfulness will one day again, rub off on me for a BFP!

BLKHAIR, awesome story for future LO. Glad that you two were able to salvage your relationship. :flower: :dust:

*Did I mention that we are already at 18% and we are just at the half-way point????* :happydance:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lillichloe said:


> I got my cheapie hpts in the mail yesterday evening couldn't resist trying them out this morning still BFN af isn't due for 2 more days but I think its accurate I think I'd be showing positive now if I were indeed pregnant this time. Any recommendations for testing for ovulation next month? I am 3 months off of implanon (hormonal rod) i have had two cycles exactly 28 days apart but am not 100 % sure I am ovulating. We have:sex: everyday this month so we haven't missed a day. Any advice is welcomed. Thanks ladies!

Do you temp? :flower:


----------



## lillichloe

@ kissesandhugs. No my hubby would freak. We have a 6 year old daughter and I have been wanting to try since she was 1 it has taken 5 years for him to be on board. His mind frame is if it happens it happens. Well I want it to happen sooner than later. lol. We got pregnant with her while I was on the pill so I was thinking this trying stuff would be easy. Good lord I wish I was 20 and had no clue again.


----------



## kissesandhugs

lillichloe said:


> @ kissesandhugs. No my hubby would freak. We have a 6 year old daughter and I have been wanting to try since she was 1 it has taken 5 years for him to be on board. His mind frame is if it happens it happens. Well I want it to happen sooner than later. lol. We got pregnant with her while I was on the pill so I was thinking this trying stuff would be easy. Good lord I wish I was 20 and had no clue again.

Ohhhh completely understandable!! I didn't do anything in the beginning bc I didn't want him to freak out and back out. it took OH a little bit of time to be on board and I always ask him Do you think I'm crazy? when temping and whatnot :haha:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:cake: Happy Birthday NIX and PSYCHNUT09!!! :cake: Hope you both enjoy your day today! :)


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM- could you add me for the 25th? 

FF says I ovulated Sunday, but I think it may be off a day because of my discarded temps. Either way, I think next friday is a good day. Thanks :)


----------



## overcaffien8d

Congrats to all of you lucky ladies!


----------



## MsLesley

Ugh..i didnt want to jinx myself but I have to join!! This thread is just way too lucky!! And im really hoping it will bring me some good lucky my way. I dont plan on testing this month. It will be my first month off ttc that I let af do the talking. She is expected on novemeber 23rd. So hopefully I can come and add to your bfps by then =)


----------



## kissesandhugs

OMG LADIES!! I'm such a ditz sometimes, I swear. :dohh: My temperature was actually 96.5 making it DROP REAL LOW instead of 96.8 like I thought!! I input it when I got to work thinking it was 96.8 & had OH double check (my thermometer saves my last temp)

So, I think I'm most definetly ovulating today!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Darkest

I'm well and truely out. Af came about 5 days ago. 
:-(


----------



## happybeany

Oh no, if I actually did on cd23 I only dtd the day before n that was it... Ahhh !


----------



## kissesandhugs

happybeany said:


> Oh no, if I actually did on cd23 I only dtd the day before n that was it... Ahhh !

Do u have a link to your chart?


----------



## happybeany

kissesandhugs said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, if I actually did on cd23 I only dtd the day before n that was it... Ahhh !
> 
> Do u have a link to your chart?Click to expand...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2 :flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

happybeany said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, if I actually did on cd23 I only dtd the day before n that was it... Ahhh !
> 
> Do u have a link to your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2 :flower:Click to expand...

Hmmm well you dtd the day before so maybe that's enough :) I'm sure it will be!! :dust:


----------



## cckarting

you dtd 2 days before O, and just after O the egg will sit for 24 hours and wait for the sperm until it starts to beak down, so you might be alright for the bd after???? GL i hope you get your bean!


----------



## happybeany

Thanks guys! I'm all wound up over it this month, I need to calm down :haha: :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on all the BFP's!!!!!

I'd like to be added please. I'm 4dpo and testing on the 23th at 11dpo.

Thanks MrsMM & baby dust to all!!!

XX


----------



## kissesandhugs

Okay, question. I'm 90% sure I'm ovulating today & I can temp regularly on thurs & fri but on saturday it's my best friends 21st bday so we'll be out until 3 am and I usually test at 4am....I don't want to miss that one temperature to get my crosshair...what should I do?!?! :shrug:

Maybe I should clarify...I'll be out on friday night until 3am on saturday morning so I'll be missing saturday's temp. Make sense? lol!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so confused, my OPK is light as heck this evening but I have EWCM. 

I had a dip in my chart last night and it's risen somewhat today...


----------



## VMAG

10 DPO...BFN :( Temps are still slowly increasing but I guess it's early for them to drop anyway. I'm thinking of renting an ovacue. What do you girls think? If AF arrives, this will be my 5th month TTC.


----------



## Wishin4BFP

I'm testing tomorrow morning not the 19th :).


----------



## daydream

Tested a bit early today at 9dpo, BFN of course. Planning to test again on Saturday the 19th. I'll be 12dpo by then.


----------



## Wishin4BFP

daydream said:


> Tested a bit early today at 9dpo, BFN of course. Planning to test again on Saturday the 19th. I'll be 12dpo by then.

Good luck.


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone think I might have Oed? My OPK is light as heck today.... :(


----------



## ArmyWife91210

can you add me? I get a blood test tomorrow. Praying for it :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone think I might have Oed? My OPK is light as heck today.... :(

Looking at your chart I would say you o'd either CD18 or CD19.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

tested today...being hasty, BFN...still have about 8 more days....with DD i didnt get a BFP until 9 days after AF was due so we shall see


----------



## lizlovelust

1cre8tivgrl said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone think I might have Oed? My OPK is light as heck today.... :(
> 
> Looking at your chart I would say you o'd either CD18 or CD19.Click to expand...

Even though my OPKs weren't as dark as the control?:shrug:


----------



## cckarting

kisses i would just do this. if you usually sleep 6 hours before you temp get that much sleep and temp! so if you get in at 3 asleep by 4 and usually sleep 6 hours temp at 10, and just mark it on your temp as drinking and N/A for time! GL


----------



## cckarting

liz no one will know if you O'd or not until you get your crosshairs or a couple more days temps! your temps could still go down saying your didn't O! just relax and bd and put the opk's away! your stressing yourself out.


----------



## cckarting

you could have surged overnight and your just o'ing now.


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> liz no one will know if you O'd or not until you get your crosshairs or a couple more days temps! your temps could still go down saying your didn't O! just relax and bd and put the opk's away! your stressing yourself out.

I wont be able to BD until friday night :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> you could have surged overnight and your just o'ing now.

I hope so!


----------



## cckarting

GL liz i'd just relax from here on out, as long as your temps keep going up i wouldn't poas on an opk either!


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> GL liz i'd just relax from here on out, as long as your temps keep going up i wouldn't poas on an opk either!

Well lets see what my temps do tomorrow morning...:wacko:


----------



## hatbox

cckarting said:


> liz no one will know if you O'd or not until you get your crosshairs or a couple more days temps! your temps could still go down saying your didn't O! just relax and bd and put the opk's away! your stressing yourself out.

I agree. The stress will really do a number on ovulation which will stress you even more. An ugly cycle. Enjoy all the BDing you get to do. Have fun.


----------



## kissesandhugs

cckarting said:


> kisses i would just do this. if you usually sleep 6 hours before you temp get that much sleep and temp! so if you get in at 3 asleep by 4 and usually sleep 6 hours temp at 10, and just mark it on your temp as drinking and N/A for time! GL

Ok that works thanks :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

lizlovelust said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone think I might have Oed? My OPK is light as heck today.... :(
> 
> Looking at your chart I would say you o'd either CD18 or CD19.Click to expand...
> 
> Even though my OPKs weren't as dark as the control?:shrug:Click to expand...

Oh I didn't see your opks....


----------



## lizlovelust

1cre8tivgrl said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone think I might have Oed? My OPK is light as heck today.... :(
> 
> Looking at your chart I would say you o'd either CD18 or CD19.Click to expand...
> 
> Even though my OPKs weren't as dark as the control?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't see your opks....Click to expand...

They are in my journal, the last page..


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies. I finally got a +OPK this evening! I seriously thought i missed my surge for a minute there and i was just going to put the OPKs away. I decided to test one more time and lo and behold it was pos! And both lines were dark (i was getting faint lines for both test and control line the past few days). Hubby and I BDed earlier today just for fun so we are definitely covered for today. Hopefully this cycle everything works out.

I'm just wondering how long does your luteal phase need to be? I'm on CD17 of a 28 day cycle. Do you think this is a long enough window?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Lizlovelust - Ok so I don't think you've o'd yet, but your probably close...the good news is even if you get your serge tomorrow you probably wont o until Friday or Sat even.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0976.jpg

CD20 7am maybe a positive?:shrug:


----------



## Abii

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0976.jpg
> 
> CD20 7am maybe a positive?:shrug:

i see a + on cd20


----------



## lizlovelust

Abii said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0976.jpg
> 
> CD20 7am maybe a positive?:shrug:
> 
> i see a + on cd20Click to expand...

Oh I hope so. :wacko:


----------



## PostalMom

Hey Liz. I feel for ya! I was really going nuts with my opks this month, and I kept thinking maybe this one is positive. But I'll tell you for sure when it turned positive my test line was clearly darker than my control line. There was no doubt what so ever. It's gonna happen for you. And after you do get it youll be even more of a nervous wreck in the tww. I'm 3 dpo and couldn't stop obsessing so I poas.. Way way way too early but it calmed me down anyway. I agree that you need to relax but I also know how hard that is. Maybe if your body is playing tricks on you, you can fight back.Pretend you missed your o and you don't care. Pretend your waiting for AF instead. Maybe it'll happen then. Hugs to ya!!


----------



## jbell157

Can you add me to the list? I'm 5 days late and going to test on Friday morning


----------



## Edamame

Can you please add me too, on November 28? My cycle has been really long since a chemical in July (about 40 days), so I didn't expect to ovulate for another week at least. But the OPK was positive on Monday, only 15 days in, thank goodness I was testing! I hope this means my cycle is back to normal but I also hope it doesn't matter because this is the month!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am still waiting for my BFP or AF to show her face. Going to test over the weekend again. Ugh. So frustrating.


----------



## PepsiChic

Im having cramping this evening much as if AF is on the way...if she shows up tnight she'll be 6 days early which has NEVER happened in my life. so im super confused as to what the hell is going on :(

had a super bad day at work, finished work and my husband had left a HUGE mess in the kitchen and piles and piles of dishes and i had to get LO in the bath and clean up the mess, do the dishes, feed the cats, get LO in bed and then cook us dinner. Ive only just sat down and now im cramping badly.

*sigh*


----------



## ~chipper~

PepsiChic said:


> Im having cramping this evening much as if AF is on the way...if she shows up tnight she'll be 6 days early which has NEVER happened in my life. so im super confused as to what the hell is going on :(
> 
> had a super bad day at work, finished work and my husband had left a HUGE mess in the kitchen and piles and piles of dishes and i had to get LO in the bath and clean up the mess, do the dishes, feed the cats, get LO in bed and then cook us dinner. Ive only just sat down and now im cramping badly.
> 
> *sigh*

Sounds like my day!! and i have the cramping to go along with it too! Hope you get some rest now!


----------



## wendyk1

I'm out ladies, AF got me today. Ugh, only a 22 day cycle. Starting Clomid this cycle, hoping that helps!

GL to everyone who is still in, and congrats to the new BFP's!:happydance:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

btw....ha ha, will you add me to the 23rd please :)


----------



## mrsine

Still no idea whats going on with me but just wanted to say WOW @ 50 BFP's


----------



## PostalMom

wendyk1 said:


> I'm out ladies, AF got me today. Ugh, only a 22 day cycle. Starting Clomid this cycle, hoping that helps!
> 
> GL to everyone who is still in, and congrats to the new BFP's!:happydance:

Oh that sucks! I'm sorry she got you!


----------



## Project B

Im still waiting, due AF on saturday I would just love to get my BFP this month **baby Dust** to all you ladies still waiting and congrats to you who got your BFP xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

ARG!! Still haven't Oed :(


----------



## ShannonAreki

Hey Im 8dpo today will be testing on the 23rd!


----------



## clarey1981

Just an update!
I got my BFP! 
I never thought it would happen this quick. It took me 2 yrs to concieve my son - so there is hope for all you second timers out there!


----------



## Wishin4BFP

I took a equate blue dye hpt this morning it was negative - one line but it was faint idk if it was a bad test.. Idk hopefully it was too early and I get my BFP.. & it's CD30 idk when I ovulate. Good luck everyone and congrats to everyone who got their BFP..


----------



## foxykins

I dont know whats going on with me was due today and i feel like i shud have started cf 3 days ago. did test yesterday and was neg but im never late. loads of crampin goin on and there no period pain like so :shrug: i have done a test on my last pregnancy and it was neg and took over a week after missin a period to show poss so im still hoping :thumbup: good luck to all the ladies tho, well done!:hugs:x p.s i was due to start af today not tomorrow sorry think i miss informed u :cry:


----------



## hatbox

clarey1981 said:


> Just an update!
> I got my BFP!
> I never thought it would happen this quick. It took me 2 yrs to concieve my son - so there is hope for all you second timers out there!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MichelleW

clarey1981 said:


> Just an update!
> I got my BFP!
> I never thought it would happen this quick. It took me 2 yrs to concieve my son - so there is hope for all you second timers out there!

Congratulations hunni xoxoxo


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Clarey!! So excited for you!!


----------



## foquita

can you add me please? testing on 29th :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday to MAZZY17's DH!! :cake:


:test::test:*TODAY!!* ALTAMON, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, and SAITIFFEH!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, ALMOSTHERE, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, TNKZMOM, BECYBOO_x, BRADANDJANE, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, THESMPSNS, GOODVIBES2, WABBLIT, BABYBLUESKYE, xBOOCHANx, DAZED125, EVERHOPEFUL, NIX, and TAMMY77!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:LIKEAUSTRALIA, MSLESLEY, MADRID98, ARMYWIFE91210, JBELL157, EDAMAME, SHANNONAREKI, and FOQUITA!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months CLAREY1981!!! :happydance::bfp:

VMAG, WISHING4BFP, JEOESTREICH, FOXYKINS, and BLKHAIRBEAUTY, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #217* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

LIZ, I agree with CCKARTING, you are stressing yourself out with the OPKs I think that it would be best if you just watched the temp, it is truuly the only real confirmed indication of OV, the OPKs are an additional tool. Until you get crosshairs, I suggest you BD when you can... GL:dust:

HAPPYBEANY, because you just OVd recently, I am changing your test date, do you think that the 28th would be do-able? As well, the crosshairs are dotted, which indicates that all signs do not lean towards OV on that day, so I would BD to cover for a while. If it was CD23, then your best chances were on CD21, 22, 23, 24, and possibly 25. You have those covered Hun, relax and wait this out! :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you DARKEST and WENDYK1!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

PEPSICHIC, and ~CHIPPER~, I hope AF does not show for you for another 9 mos at least! So sorry you had a bad day :hugs: :flower::dust:

KISSES, I knew it was CD15!!! YAY for OV! As for the weekend, I agree with CCKARTING, sleep and then take the temp, you can disgard one temp however and still get some crosshairs, it would be up to Sunday's temp. Don't fret, you are in that TWW.... GL FXD!:dust:

VMAG, 10DPO is so early, look at pic I attached on page 217.... :dust:

GL WISHING4BFP, I moved your test date, since you don't know OV day, you could be too early.... :dust:

DAYDREAM, I have you down for the 19th. :dust:

YAY MRSRESA!!! +OPK!! you could get another BD in 1-2 days after OV just to cover bases, in case you and DH want to enjoy! :haha: Check page 217, it could be a long enough LP, it could lengthen as well and surprise you so.... GL FXD! :dust:

Hang in there JEOESTRIECH, I tried looking at your chart to see what's happening but there is no input.... :dust:

BLKHAIRBEAUTY, I think you were already down for 24th, but I will make sure it is the 23rd Hun! :dust:

*AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations clarey!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly22

clarey1981 said:


> Just an update!
> I got my BFP!
> I never thought it would happen this quick. It took me 2 yrs to concieve my son - so there is hope for all you second timers out there!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

clarey1981 said:


> Just an update!
> I got my BFP!
> I never thought it would happen this quick. It took me 2 yrs to concieve my son - so there is hope for all you second timers out there!

Congrats hun! :flower: Such exciting news!!! :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

Well i went to bed took some pain killrs, half an hour later was up again in intense pain i couldnt sit still, after another hour i was vomiting uncontrollably for 3 hurs, when it finally stopped i just collapsed into bed and slept.

however my toddler decided to start the day at 6am, so ive had about 5 hours sleep and im exahsuted and weak and just miserable.


----------



## likeaustralia

FF adjusted my chart and now says Monday was ov, which is what I thought! I'm hanging in there, got my usual post-ov symptoms, so nothing unique to report. Here's hoping we get lots of little Thanksgiving turkeys. :)


----------



## hatbox

I'm 6 dpo. Getting antsy today. Patience is not one of my stronger virtues! :haha:


----------



## ShannonAreki

hatbox said:


> I'm 6 dpo. Getting antsy today. Patience is not one of my stronger virtues! :haha:

Im 8 and im pulling my hair out!!! I hate this wait!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Mrsmm-grrr I'm realllly confused now! My temp dropped really low AGAIN. Is it possible im Oing today instead? I did have a +opk again last night :shrug: helppp


----------



## lizlovelust

I have looottss of EWCM today... hmmm..


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi girls... 9dpo and POAS cuz I was having creamy CM which is unusual for me. Peed on 2 sticks about an hour apart (had to go so why not?) and faint lines appeared. Can anyone tell me how to upload pics?? From my iPhone to the computer?? I'm at a loss here... Thank you in advance!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs! :hugs: to those AF got. 

Still no ov, but plenty of ov-pains. They've been hanging around for a couple of days now. I usually ov on CD12-14 and it's CD16. Why there's a delay, I don't know, but I'm ready for it to happen. But I suppose, if it's today or tomorrow, DH is back from his quick trip, so we have a good chance to catch the eggy. I had a good amount of EWCM today, so I'm hoping this is it. :) Not changing my testing date just yet, but c'mon Ov!


----------



## happybeany

MrsMM24 said:


> :cake: Happy Birthday to MAZZY17's DH!! :cake:
> 
> 
> :test::test:*TODAY!!* ALTAMON, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, and SAITIFFEH!!:test::test:
> 
> 
> :paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, ALMOSTHERE, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, TNKZMOM, BECYBOO_x, BRADANDJANE, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, THESMPSNS, GOODVIBES2, WABBLIT, BABYBLUESKYE, xBOOCHANx, DAZED125, EVERHOPEFUL, NIX, and TAMMY77!!!:coffee: :paper:
> 
> 
> :wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:LIKEAUSTRALIA, MSLESLEY, MADRID98, ARMYWIFE91210, JBELL157, EDAMAME, SHANNONAREKI, and FOQUITA!! GL :dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months CLAREY1981!!! :happydance::bfp:
> 
> VMAG, WISHING4BFP, JEOESTREICH, FOXYKINS, and BLKHAIRBEAUTY, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #217* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:
> 
> LIZ, I agree with CCKARTING, you are stressing yourself out with the OPKs I think that it would be best if you just watched the temp, it is truuly the only real confirmed indication of OV, the OPKs are an additional tool. Until you get crosshairs, I suggest you BD when you can... GL:dust:
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, because you just OVd recently, I am changing your test date, do you think that the 28th would be do-able? As well, the crosshairs are dotted, which indicates that all signs do not lean towards OV on that day, so I would BD to cover for a while. If it was CD23, then your best chances were on CD21, 22, 23, 24, and possibly 25. You have those covered Hun, relax and wait this out! :dust:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you DARKEST and WENDYK1!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!!
> 
> PEPSICHIC, and ~CHIPPER~, I hope AF does not show for you for another 9 mos at least! So sorry you had a bad day :hugs: :flower::dust:
> 
> KISSES, I knew it was CD15!!! YAY for OV! As for the weekend, I agree with CCKARTING, sleep and then take the temp, you can disgard one temp however and still get some crosshairs, it would be up to Sunday's temp. Don't fret, you are in that TWW.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> VMAG, 10DPO is so early, look at pic I attached on page 217.... :dust:
> 
> GL WISHING4BFP, I moved your test date, since you don't know OV day, you could be too early.... :dust:
> 
> DAYDREAM, I have you down for the 19th. :dust:
> 
> YAY MRSRESA!!! +OPK!! you could get another BD in 1-2 days after OV just to cover bases, in case you and DH want to enjoy! :haha: Check page 217, it could be a long enough LP, it could lengthen as well and surprise you so.... GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> Hang in there JEOESTRIECH, I tried looking at your chart to see what's happening but there is no input.... :dust:
> 
> BLKHAIRBEAUTY, I think you were already down for 24th, but I will make sure it is the 23rd Hun! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**



Yeah put me down for the 28th now - I'll probably be testing before but officially I'll wait til then :D Thanks for all the support - I'm going crazy this month :haha:


----------



## LovingLimes

Thanks for adding me...I'm pretty sure my post said something like "I'm probably not even going to test". What did I do yesterday? Bought 25 cheapies! LOL Serious prayers and babydust to everyone.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Just a test post bc my signature isn't showing :shrug:

:thumbup: Okay then, it works lol

So can anyone take a peek at my chart & help to see if I'm oing today or yesterday? I totally thought it was yesterday bc I got my first +opk then my temp dropped drastically then today it dropped even lower but I had a +opk last night too!!!! :wacko: Driving myself nuts I need to calm down! lol


----------



## VMAG

This may sound ridiculous, but how do I view the attached page 217? lol


----------



## daydream

kissesandhugs said:


> Just a test post bc my signature isn't showing :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: Okay then, it works lol
> 
> So can anyone take a peek at my chart & help to see if I'm oing today or yesterday? I totally thought it was yesterday bc I got my first +opk then my temp dropped drastically then today it dropped even lower but I had a +opk last night too!!!! :wacko: Driving myself nuts I need to calm down! lol

Possibly today. Ov is supposed to happen about 24-48 hours after first + OPK test. I would expect to see an increase in tomorrow's test. Keep BDing just in case :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

kissesandhugs said:


> Just a test post bc my signature isn't showing :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: Okay then, it works lol
> 
> So can anyone take a peek at my chart & help to see if I'm oing today or yesterday? I totally thought it was yesterday bc I got my first +opk then my temp dropped drastically then today it dropped even lower but I had a +opk last night too!!!! :wacko: Driving myself nuts I need to calm down! lol

I think you are gearing up to o, maybe you are today, you wont be able to tell until your temp begins to rise, so we'll have to wait and see what it does tomorrow. Get bding girl!! :happydance:


----------



## daydream

10dpo, my temp rose, so I decided to test this morning again. BFN. Spotting this morning too :( Hoping I'm not out just yet.


----------



## RNTTC2011

VMAG: Just go to page 217... this is page 226. 

Kisses: You are probably about to O so get busy! The drops just mean that you are getting ready. I bet tomorrow you start going up again. GL and FX'd for you!

AFM: Not officially calling it a :bfp: till the digi says so!! I need to go buy one! :haha:


----------



## mummyb2t

Hi all, Im going to test on 26 November af due date, that's if i can hold out that long...

Im 4-5 dpo now and feeling positive with the symptoms im getting..

FX to everyone...xx


----------



## DBZ34

kissesandhugs said:


> Just a test post bc my signature isn't showing :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: Okay then, it works lol
> 
> So can anyone take a peek at my chart & help to see if I'm oing today or yesterday? I totally thought it was yesterday bc I got my first +opk then my temp dropped drastically then today it dropped even lower but I had a +opk last night too!!!! :wacko: Driving myself nuts I need to calm down! lol


I would take a deep breath. :) It's hard to tell if you're ov-ing today or not, but 24-48 hours after a pos OPK is about when ov should happen, so it's likely that today was ov. I would see what your next two temps are. If it jumps up and then stays up, then there's a good chance today was ov. I'll keep my fingers crossed! :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hello there daydream... what part of the bay area are you from?? You are close to where I live too!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thanks everyone for all of your help :hugs:


----------



## VMAG

OMG...hahahahahahahahaha...and I'm a teacher...FRIGHTENING!


----------



## kissesandhugs

VMAG said:


> OMG...hahahahahahahahaha...and I'm a teacher...FRIGHTENING!

:haha: ttc makes us a little loopy, no worries.


----------



## almosthere

OPK Q for all! I am still getting pretty light lines, although they have been darker the last couple days compared to the three before that. Should I be concerned that they aren't that dark if I am supposed to O around the 21st? Or is it normal to only get close to pos a couple days before a pos OPK? Really worried that I just haven't starting ovulating since coming off bcps, but trying to go with the flow for now and not stress too much!


----------



## likeaustralia

almosthere - I go from very light to medium overnight and then dark the same afternoon. Just keep testing and maybe go to twice a day when you get closer to when you think you're about to ov.

Also wanted to say this is my 4th cycle off BC, so I know exactly how you feel. :)


----------



## LalaR

almosthere said:


> OPK Q for all! I am still getting pretty light lines, although they have been darker the last couple days compared to the three before that. Should I be concerned that they aren't that dark if I am supposed to O around the 21st? Or is it normal to only get close to pos a couple days before a pos OPK? Really worried that I just haven't starting ovulating since coming off bcps, but trying to go with the flow for now and not stress too much!

Hi almost, hang on in there. I usually only get close in the 24h before a proper +. It's like it creeps up on me. I also tend to ov the day of my + if you believe FF and my temps. Not much notice!! You should just keep testing twice a day if you can when the time is close. I will heep my fingers and toes crossed it happens soon for you.

AFM, 10dpo and still breast twinges, although not pain and my cramps are reducing too. Still the odd wave of nausea. I tested this morning with an IC and no surprise - BFN! AF not due until Sunday so hopefully there is still time.


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> OPK Q for all! I am still getting pretty light lines, although they have been darker the last couple days compared to the three before that. Should I be concerned that they aren't that dark if I am supposed to O around the 21st? Or is it normal to only get close to pos a couple days before a pos OPK? Really worried that I just haven't starting ovulating since coming off bcps, but trying to go with the flow for now and not stress too much!

Mine were all completely negative until the day before I got my positive, it was sliiiightly darker. Even in the morning, it was just a tad darker. That evening it was blaring positive. So it could change fast :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies, that makes me feel much better! & likeaustralia, do you know which cycle you started OV after coming off BCPS? I stopped Sept. 10th!


----------



## foxykins

O_O still no cf what is going on :dohh: may have tested too early, maybe :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm on CD21 and still no O.... OPKs are still negative....


----------



## happybeany

lizlovelust said:


> I'm on CD21 and still no O.... OPKs are still negative....

I didn't O 'til CD23 this time - there's still time hun! You can see my chart from the ticker in my sig :) xx


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD21 and still no O.... OPKs are still negative....
> 
> I didn't O 'til CD23 this time - there's still time hun! You can see my chart from the ticker in my sig :) xxClick to expand...

oh wow, that's good to know, yay someone on the same page as me, was the wait to O nerve racking for you too?:shrug:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Happybeany! Just wanted to say I hope your predictions come true this month! :winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

Where do you go to get predictions?


----------



## lizlovelust

hmmmm?


----------



## happybeany

lizlovelust said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD21 and still no O.... OPKs are still negative....
> 
> I didn't O 'til CD23 this time - there's still time hun! You can see my chart from the ticker in my sig :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow, that's good to know, yay someone on the same page as me, was the wait to O nerve racking for you too?:shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah definitely! I think panicking over it made it worse though.. I finally resigned myself to not O'ing and then it happened :) how are you finding it?


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD21 and still no O.... OPKs are still negative....
> 
> I didn't O 'til CD23 this time - there's still time hun! You can see my chart from the ticker in my sig :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow, that's good to know, yay someone on the same page as me, was the wait to O nerve racking for you too?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah definitely! I think panicking over it made it worse though.. I finally resigned myself to not O'ing and then it happened :) how are you finding it?Click to expand...

I'm tempting and OPKing, OPKs have came close to pos several times but then lighten up again. My charts been all over the place :dohh:


----------



## happybeany

lizlovelust said:


> Where do you go to get predictions?

There's a thread with a load of links on the front page... 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/569907-2011-prediction-chart-lets-see-whos-accurate.html

I liked Gail (psychic123 I think she is..) her prediction was well written and personal :)


----------



## happybeany

lizlovelust said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD21 and still no O.... OPKs are still negative....
> 
> I didn't O 'til CD23 this time - there's still time hun! You can see my chart from the ticker in my sig :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow, that's good to know, yay someone on the same page as me, was the wait to O nerve racking for you too?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah definitely! I think panicking over it made it worse though.. I finally resigned myself to not O'ing and then it happened :) how are you finding it?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tempting and OPKing, OPKs have came close to pos several times but then lighten up again. My charts been all over the place :dohh:Click to expand...


Me too the chart was everywhere, temps were up and down and I had 2 positive opk's ages apart. Sigh!


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Where do you go to get predictions?
> 
> There's a thread with a load of links on the front page...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/569907-2011-prediction-chart-lets-see-whos-accurate.html
> 
> I liked Gail (psychic123 I think she is..) her prediction was well written and personal :)Click to expand...

oh it costs real money? :dohh:


----------



## PepsiChic

just because....please vote on my name poll in my signature! its justa bnb poll so no outside websites - appreciate it thankyou!


----------



## VMAG

happybeany said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD21 and still no O.... OPKs are still negative....
> 
> I didn't O 'til CD23 this time - there's still time hun! You can see my chart from the ticker in my sig :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow, that's good to know, yay someone on the same page as me, was the wait to O nerve racking for you too?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah definitely! I think panicking over it made it worse though.. I finally resigned myself to not O'ing and then it happened :) how are you finding it?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tempting and OPKing, OPKs have came close to pos several times but then lighten up again. My charts been all over the place :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too the chart was everywhere, temps were up and down and I had 2 positive opk's ages apart. Sigh!Click to expand...

My bbts are all over the place too. My doctor ssaid you are supposed to stop testing after the first OPK so I guess you should go by that one


----------



## lizlovelust

VMAG said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD21 and still no O.... OPKs are still negative....
> 
> I didn't O 'til CD23 this time - there's still time hun! You can see my chart from the ticker in my sig :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow, that's good to know, yay someone on the same page as me, was the wait to O nerve racking for you too?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah definitely! I think panicking over it made it worse though.. I finally resigned myself to not O'ing and then it happened :) how are you finding it?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tempting and OPKing, OPKs have came close to pos several times but then lighten up again. My charts been all over the place :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too the chart was everywhere, temps were up and down and I had 2 positive opk's ages apart. Sigh!Click to expand...
> 
> My bbts are all over the place too. My doctor ssaid you are supposed to stop testing after the first OPK so I guess you should go by that oneClick to expand...

but they haven't even been pos yet, just close to pos. :dohh:


----------



## VMAG

Totally lost it tonight...sobbing uncontrolabley (is that even a word lol). I didn't even realize I was upset, just had a knot in my throat and tension all day at work. Got home and lost it. Why is this so difficult? And why do we have to endure PMS at the same time that we get our BFN? It just isn't right. Sorry, just had to put that out there because you guys are the only people I know (well kinda know :) who truly understand how this feels.


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh geeze I'm out of OPKs I'm waiting for them in the mail I'm going to have withdrawals for POAS!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

VMAG said:


> Totally lost it tonight...sobbing uncontrolabley (is that even a word lol). I didn't even realize I was upset, just had a knot in my throat and tension all day at work. Got home and lost it. Why is this so difficult? And why do we have to endure PMS at the same time that we get our BFN? It just isn't right. Sorry, just had to put that out there because you guys are the only people I know (well kinda know :) who truly understand how this feels.

:hugs: I was the same way last cycle. It takes a toll on ya! Were here for u


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Blood test revealed positive for pregnancy, but still very low HcG levels.. hoping for the best!


----------



## hatbox

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Blood test revealed positive for pregnancy, but still very low HcG levels.. hoping for the best!

Congrats!! :happydance: It's not the numbers themselves that matter all that much. It's how they rise. Are you going back for another test in a few days?


----------



## almosthere

VMAG said:


> Totally lost it tonight...sobbing uncontrolabley (is that even a word lol). I didn't even realize I was upset, just had a knot in my throat and tension all day at work. Got home and lost it. Why is this so difficult? And why do we have to endure PMS at the same time that we get our BFN? It just isn't right. Sorry, just had to put that out there because you guys are the only people I know (well kinda know :) who truly understand how this feels.

I feel you, it is horrible to experience two bad things at once! On top of that, I am super emotional already, coming off BCP's the first month was the WORST I was a sob bucket, I'd cry over absolutely NOTHING, and if not nothing, then over the most little things. :blush: Like Kisses says, we are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

P.S. Congrats on the new BFP

AFM I feel so tired today, my second 2 hour nap since coming off BCP's, has anyone experienced fatigue a few days before ov? I also feel sick today, like fever, and fluish I guess. I never ever can nap, but since coming off the pill I can nap NO PROBLEM!!! Perhaps a sign I am ov? I also recall feeling VERY nauseous last month on the 22nd and I am supposidly going to ov the 20th or the 21st this month, so maybe another ov/post ov sign. FX!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Well, negative opk for me tonight so I'm assuming oing today. We shall see tomorrow!


----------



## almosthere

kissesandhugs said:


> Well, negative opk for me tonight so I'm assuming oing today. We shall see tomorrow!

So you don't get a POS when you are actually OV?


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Well, negative opk for me tonight so I'm assuming oing today. We shall see tomorrow!
> 
> So you don't get a POS when you are actually OV?Click to expand...

:shrug: lol! I honestly dont have a clue but I'm assuming not bc when u get a +opk its showing that ull O within the next 12-36 hrs.


----------



## likeaustralia

almosthere said:


> thanks ladies, that makes me feel much better! & likeaustralia, do you know which cycle you started OV after coming off BCPS? I stopped Sept. 10th!

I didn't chart or do OPKs my first cycle off, so not completely sure, but I got confirmed ov the second and third cycles. I stopped July 23rd.


----------



## RNTTC2011

I have been off BC for about a year now and I can't attest to being more tired (was born tired), but I know I had a few really long cycles and didn't really get a good idea of when I was Oving until I started temping and using OPK's. My first month I O'd on cd21 with a 34 day cycle. Hope everything works itself out and you get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## bradandjane

af got me so sad


----------



## Abii

RNTTC2011 said:


> I have been off BC for about a year now and I can't attest to being more tired (was born tired), but I know I had a few really long cycles and didn't really get a good idea of when I was Oving until I started temping and using OPK's. My first month I O'd on cd21 with a 34 day cycle. Hope everything works itself out and you get your :bfp: soon!!

your chart is looking really good for bfp.
your temps are staying up:]
fx'd for you hun


----------



## hoping4girl

update: had my appt, doc was super nice, took blood and all my levels look normal, + my cholesterol came back lower than last time so yippee me! :) now just waiting for pap results!


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - I just wanted to say that I've heard of women on a PCOS support forum I'm on, not ovulating until CD50 or even later and still getting their BFP's that cycle so don't give up hope. Of course no one wants a cycle that long but it's not the end of the world either :)


----------



## Mrskg

Well ladies no af but still bfn x had pains on wed night so praying it's late implantation an too early to pick up hcg feel like I'm clutching at straws though xxx watch this space! Congrats to all bfp's x gl to those waiting to test x an sorry to all who goy a visit from that awful witch gl for dec xx


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies! is it ok if I add my name to the list of Novemeber testers??

Well AF is due on Sunday the 27th but I'm going to TRY and hold out till the 28th... AF is very regular for me and I would rather see her arrive on time than see that :bfn: 
Gonna be a little difficult cause the shops close at 4 on a Sunday and did wanna wait the whole day out and run to the 24hr Tesco if she hadn't turned up by 9pm so now I'm gonna have to buy the test earlier on Sunday with every chance of getting home with the test and the :witch: turning up as I walk through the door!

Wishing all the ladies who are waiting to test GL and the ladies who are out this month GL for the next.... Sending everyone lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## happybeany

I had a temperature drop this morning, back down to pre-ov temps?! I might have a break from TTC next month so I can have a little drink on my Birthday and Christmas :)

How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## ickle pand

Beverley - buy the test now when your willpower is strong and get your DH to hide it from you :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

ickle pand said:


> Beverley - buy the test now when your willpower is strong and get your DH to hide it from you :)

That would be a good idea but he's the bread winner and I'm a stay at home wife so I do all the cooking and cleaning and would eventually find it.....
I might just wait till Tuesday to test so go on Monday night and buy it.... Omg I think I might explode if I had to wait that long though!


----------



## foquita

BeverleyLN said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Beverley - buy the test now when your willpower is strong and get your DH to hide it from you :)
> 
> That would be a good idea but he's the bread winner and I'm a stay at home wife so I do all the cooking and cleaning and would eventually find it.....
> I might just wait till Tuesday to test so go on Monday night and buy it.... Omg I think I might explode if I had to wait that long though!Click to expand...

I'm holding out til Tuesday to test too :flower:

only 11 days to go :D


----------



## BeverleyLN

O i'm so nervous! really want this to be my month GL x


----------



## kezzaside

Hey Girls. Im 22 been trying to conceive for nearly 8 months!
Im 5 days late for AF (going by fertility friend)... Im on CD44, Longest cycle has been 46 days. All tests have been negative. I took soy last month and got my AF after CD36... I took soy this month also and i thought i'd get my period early too... Iv just booked a doctors appointment today for next WEDNESDAY morning to ask questions and hopefully get something out of it.


----------



## mrsfazz

Congrats to all the new BFP!!!

I am still waiting out for either the witch to come and get me or my BFP. I havent taken a test since monday cause I am too scared too. 

Hope everyone is hanging in there 
:dust:


----------



## kezzaside

mrsfazz said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP!!!
> 
> I am still waiting out for either the witch to come and get me or my BFP. I havent taken a test since monday cause I am too scared too.
> 
> Hope everyone is hanging in there
> :dust:

are you late then? xx


----------



## mrsfazz

Sure am! Have been testing since 10dpo and gave up the day I was due (monday).


----------



## foquita

test! :D


----------



## mrsfazz

my house is a hpt free zone at the moment. I will grab one when I am at the shops tomorrow. I just hate seeing that BFN!


----------



## PostalMom

BeverleyLN said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Beverley - buy the test now when your willpower is strong and get your DH to hide it from you :)
> 
> That would be a good idea but he's the bread winner and I'm a stay at home wife so I do all the cooking and cleaning and would eventually find it.....
> I might just wait till Tuesday to test so go on Monday night and buy it.... Omg I think I might explode if I had to wait that long though!Click to expand...

Have him keep it in his glove compartment! Lol


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz - I just wanted to say that I've heard of women on a PCOS support forum I'm on, not ovulating until CD50 or even later and still getting their BFP's that cycle so don't give up hope. Of course no one wants a cycle that long but it's not the end of the world either :)

I went to the doc last month asking them to test me for PCOS but she refused cause she said "as long as your getting your AF and Oing you're fine" made me so mad. :dohh:


----------



## BeverleyLN

PostalMom said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Beverley - buy the test now when your willpower is strong and get your DH to hide it from you :)
> 
> That would be a good idea but he's the bread winner and I'm a stay at home wife so I do all the cooking and cleaning and would eventually find it.....
> I might just wait till Tuesday to test so go on Monday night and buy it.... Omg I think I might explode if I had to wait that long though!Click to expand...
> 
> Have him keep it in his glove compartment! LolClick to expand...

It's freezing here... Would it be OK in really low temperatures?


----------



## Lillybee

I'm out. Af came today. Boohoo!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm out of OPKs until the others come in the mail..

I think my body may be gearing up to try to O again? check my chart in sig...:shrug:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Well,I think I most definitely OV'd yesterday! Temps skyrocketed this morning. I was so happy at 4am to see a high temperature :haha: so consider me 1 DPO yayy!! :happydance: Not ready for this horrible TWW :wacko:

How is everyone today? :flower:


----------



## happybeany

lizlovelust said:


> I'm out of OPKs until the others come in the mail..
> 
> I think my body may be gearing up to try to O again? check my chart in sig...:shrug:

How you feelin today hun?


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> Well,I think I most definitely OV'd yesterday! Temps skyrocketed this morning. I was so happy at 4am to see a high temperature :haha: so consider me 1 DPO yayy!! :happydance: Not ready for this horrible TWW :wacko:
> 
> How is everyone today? :flower:

Lucky you! I'm still waiting to O :dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm out of OPKs until the others come in the mail..
> 
> I think my body may be gearing up to try to O again? check my chart in sig...:shrug:
> 
> How you feelin today hun?Click to expand...

I feel a little anxious cause I can't POAS! lol well I can but HPT ones but that's worthless lol


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Well,I think I most definitely OV'd yesterday! Temps skyrocketed this morning. I was so happy at 4am to see a high temperature :haha: so consider me 1 DPO yayy!! :happydance: Not ready for this horrible TWW :wacko:
> 
> How is everyone today? :flower:
> 
> Lucky you! I'm still waiting to O :dohh:Click to expand...

It'll come :hugs: just take a deeeeep breath & relax. Rent a movie and just cuddle with OH or something. That always helps me :)


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Well,I think I most definitely OV'd yesterday! Temps skyrocketed this morning. I was so happy at 4am to see a high temperature :haha: so consider me 1 DPO yayy!! :happydance: Not ready for this horrible TWW :wacko:
> 
> How is everyone today? :flower:
> 
> Lucky you! I'm still waiting to O :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> It'll come :hugs: just take a deeeeep breath & relax. Rent a movie and just cuddle with OH or something. That always helps me :)Click to expand...

Oh We'll be cuddling for sure tonight :sex: Lol:haha:


----------



## foquita

lizlovelust said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Liz - I just wanted to say that I've heard of women on a PCOS support forum I'm on, not ovulating until CD50 or even later and still getting their BFP's that cycle so don't give up hope. Of course no one wants a cycle that long but it's not the end of the world either :)
> 
> I went to the doc last month asking them to test me for PCOS but she refused cause she said "as long as your getting your AF and Oing you're fine" made me so mad. :dohh:Click to expand...

we've got a thread for longer cycles, you're welcome to join :flower: 

It's called girls with long cycles let's stick together :D in trying to conceive forum xxxx


----------



## lillichloe

Well it looks like I am on to the December thread.:witch: showed up this morning like clock work. Maybe I'll get a BFP for Christmas?!


----------



## MichelleW

Well I went to my GP this morning and showed her my frer and she said that it was :bfp: , so she had the nurse take blood to get it confirmed which I wont get results until tuesday 

I said about the pain and feeling nausea and the extreme runs (sorry tmi but its horrendous I daren't leave the house lol) and she said she thinks I have a bug too, she done a urine test also and says i might have a uti and has sent it off to the lab and will get those results next tuesday also. Just told me to take my painkillers for the pain and when the blood results come back she will make me an appointment for the early pregnancy unit to get booked in for a scan due to my previous miscarriages and ectopic.

I'm finding it hard to be excited as I'm in pain and feel awful and now I'm panicking and all horrible things going through my mind, which I feel bad about as I should be so happy as I have wanted this for so long, please please please be a sticky bean.

:dust:to all you wonderful ladies you.


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats MichelleW! I hope it's a sticky sticky bean too! And feel better soon! 

AFM- Temp went up today! Finally. I think just might have ov'd yesterday. Hopefully tomorrow's temp will be just as high or higher. Fx.


----------



## leahsmama

AF is due today and she usually makes her appearance by the time i wake up in the morning, but so far nothing. i keep going to the bathroom thinking she's here but nope. i'm trying not to poas (last test was a BFN on 12 dpo) because i really think she's going to show up @ some point today, but its getting harder and harder every hour not to test. :wacko:


----------



## likeaustralia

4dpo here and (TMI Alert!) got a big glob of creamy white, stretchy CM mid-morning. Nothing else to report though.


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:*TODAY!!* BETTY DRAPER, JBELL157, LEAHSMAMA, MRSKG, MUMMYP2B, and SWEETCURLY79!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, ALMOSTHERE, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, TNKZMOM, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, THESMPSNS, GOODVIBES2, WABBLIT, BABYBLUESKYE, xBOOCHANx, DAZED125, EVERHOPEFUL, NIX, TAMMY77, ALTAMON, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, and SAITIFFEH!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:MUMMYB2T and BEVERLEYLN!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months ARMYWIFE91210, RNTTC, and MICHELLEW!!! :happydance::bfp:

MRSKG, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #217* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

LIZ, have you been able to calm and lay off the OPKs? Still think you are stressing yourself out and OV will not fully come during that.:flower:... GL:dust:

HAPPYBEANY, I have to move that day back so that when you do test early, it will not be as early as you think (reverse pyschology) :haha: That chart is really looking good though :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you BRADANDJANE, LILLYBEE, and LILLICHLOE!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

KISSES, at the latest is is CD16 (due to egg dropping 12-24hrs after pos OPK) but I think that the crosshairs will come on Sun/Mon with that temp spike you got this morning. The neg OPK you got, means that you have OVd Hun! You could BD today for safe keeping as 1DPO is still good for catching the eggy. Heeelllooo TWW!!! GL FXD!:dust:

PEPSICHIC :hugs: hope you get some rest and feel better :flower:

LIKEAUSTR, your chart is really looking good Girl!! :dust:

DBZ, sounds like you are in that egg chase Hun! :dust:

DAYDREAM, you could take a peek at pg217 as well, HSG wouldn't be built up enough to detect yet is you had implantation on CD9 Hun... :dust:

ALMOST, OPKS are secondary to temps, temping is concrete for OV. The light sticks are just gearing up for OV, it is a quick surge and at times we don't catch that with the stick. Don't get stressed, it could be hours before it is dark and it could be days. :dust:

LALAR, yay! That chart is looking wonderful!!! :dust:

MICHELLEW, I will keep you in my thoughts as you wait until Tuesday. I hope you feel better soon and that your little bean is a super sticky one! :dust:

*AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Ilikecake

I was going to test today but realised I'd thrown my last one away :(


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats michelle!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies know I havent said anything in a while but am going to be testing again tomorrow morning, havent tested in a few days so hopefully will get a good result! wish me luck!


----------



## LalaR

MrsMM24 said:


> :test::test:*TODAY!!* BETTY DRAPER, JBELL157, LEAHSMAMA, MRSKG, MUMMYP2B, and SWEETCURLY79!!:test::test:
> 
> 
> :paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, ALMOSTHERE, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TAMMY1974, TNKZMOM, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, THESMPSNS, GOODVIBES2, WABBLIT, BABYBLUESKYE, xBOOCHANx, DAZED125, EVERHOPEFUL, NIX, TAMMY77, ALTAMON, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, and SAITIFFEH!!!:coffee: :paper:
> 
> 
> :wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:MUMMYB2T and BEVERLEYLN!! GL :dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months ARMYWIFE91210, RNTTC, and MICHELLEW!!! :happydance::bfp:
> 
> MRSKG, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #217* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:
> 
> LIZ, have you been able to calm and lay off the OPKs? Still think you are stressing yourself out and OV will not fully come during that.:flower:... GL:dust:
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, I have to move that day back so that when you do test early, it will not be as early as you think (reverse pyschology) :haha: That chart is really looking good though :dust:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch has shown her ugly face to you BRADANDJANE, LILLYBEE, and LILLICHLOE!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!!
> 
> KISSES, at the latest is is CD16 (due to egg dropping 12-24hrs after pos OPK) but I think that the crosshairs will come on Sun/Mon with that temp spike you got this morning. The neg OPK you got, means that you have OVd Hun! You could BD today for safe keeping as 1DPO is still good for catching the eggy. Heeelllooo TWW!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> PEPSICHIC :hugs: hope you get some rest and feel better :flower:
> 
> LIKEAUSTR, your chart is really looking good Girl!! :dust:
> 
> DBZ, sounds like you are in that egg chase Hun! :dust:
> 
> DAYDREAM, you could take a peek at pg217 as well, HSG wouldn't be built up enough to detect yet is you had implantation on CD9 Hun... :dust:
> 
> ALMOST, OPKS are secondary to temps, temping is concrete for OV. The light sticks are just gearing up for OV, it is a quick surge and at times we don't catch that with the stick. Don't get stressed, it could be hours before it is dark and it could be days. :dust:
> 
> LALAR, yay! That chart is looking wonderful!!! :dust:
> 
> MICHELLEW, I will keep you in my thoughts as you wait until Tuesday. I hope you feel better soon and that your little bean is a super sticky one! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Hi MrsMM,
Thanks for all your support. It's all sounding good for you and hopefully you will remain well this cycle so that you can get your BFP in time for Christmas!
As for weekend plans, given that I ov'd earlier than I had thought, I may risk testing again on Sunday which is when AF is due. I am feeling really positive that she will stay away from me for a while. I got my progesterone levels back from Tuesday which was 7-8dpo and had my best ever result of 43(UK values!)!!! DH is away for a week and I won't see him until Thursday next week so I plan a weekend of pleasing myself.:dishes::hangwashing::iron:
What about you?
L x


----------



## Edamame

How many of you test early and how early? If we don't get a sticky bean this month, we're heading to the doctor- we've had one chemical for sure in July and maybe another one earlier this year. If we're getting conception but not implantation would that be good information for the doctor to have to help us or am I just looking for an excuse to start testing before AF is due?


----------



## PepsiChic

Thanks you MrsMM feeling a btit better today but my tummy is sore as all hell! 

fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## LalaR

:dust:


Edamame said:


> How many of you test early and how early? If we don't get a sticky bean this month, we're heading to the doctor- we've had one chemical for sure in July and maybe another one earlier this year. If we're getting conception but not implantation would that be good information for the doctor to have to help us or am I just looking for an excuse to start testing before AF is due?

Hi Edamame,
You can't get a BFP without implantation as hcg is only produced by the implanted embryo. The only thing an early positive would tell you is if you are having repeated chemicals. Early testing is more likely to stress you out so I would wait until at least 11dpo if I were you.
:dust:


----------



## lubuto

Hello ladies How is everyone feeling today? I got two different brand hpt cheapies and got a faint positive today at 12DPO.... I hope this is a start of a BFP... However i have no strong sypmtoms since and have felt out all through the twelve days gone past in the 2WW... fINGERS CROSSED FOR US TESTING THIS MONTH AND NEXT


----------



## Edamame

LalaR said:


> :dust:
> 
> 
> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> How many of you test early and how early? If we don't get a sticky bean this month, we're heading to the doctor- we've had one chemical for sure in July and maybe another one earlier this year. If we're getting conception but not implantation would that be good information for the doctor to have to help us or am I just looking for an excuse to start testing before AF is due?
> 
> Hi Edamame,
> You can't get a BFP without implantation as hcg is only produced by the implanted embryo. The only thing an early positive would tell you is if you are having repeated chemicals. Early testing is more likely to stress you out so I would wait until at least 11dpo if I were you.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for the response, I feel a little dumb about misunderstanding when the hcg shows up! And you're right, testing early and seeing BFN would probably be worse. I've always waited until 14dpo, which means for most months I get AF before I even get to POAS. I guess this month I'm just so impatient, because we decided that this was the last cyle (has now been a year, and I'm 35) before going to the doctor. I just hope I can have kids if keeping them implanted is the problem.


----------



## kissesandhugs

lubuto said:


> Hello ladies How is everyone feeling today? I got two different brand hpt cheapies and got a faint positive today at 12DPO.... I hope this is a start of a BFP... However i have no strong sypmtoms since and have felt out all through the twelve days gone past in the 2WW... fINGERS CROSSED FOR US TESTING THIS MONTH AND NEXT

Pics?? :)


----------



## lizlovelust

no opks to pee on so im a little poas crazy withdrawals lol, i dont think im oing today yet anyways... 

i was a poas addict last cycle too and still oed just fine on cd17 so i dont get why being a poas addict this cycle would make it any diff


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> no opks to pee on so im a little poas crazy withdrawals lol, i dont think im oing today yet anyways...
> 
> i was a poas addict last cycle too and still oed just fine on cd17 so i dont get why being a poas addict this cycle would make it any diff

I don't think it's the being a poas addict in general, I just think it's the stress hun. Considering you thinking that you won't be OVing this time around. It'll come just take a deep breath :hugs:


----------



## lubuto

kissesandhugs said:


> lubuto said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies How is everyone feeling today? I got two different brand hpt cheapies and got a faint positive today at 12DPO.... I hope this is a start of a BFP... However i have no strong sypmtoms since and have felt out all through the twelve days gone past in the 2WW... fINGERS CROSSED FOR US TESTING THIS MONTH AND NEXT
> 
> Pics?? :)Click to expand...

Cant uplaod pics, data issues. Trust me i can see two faint lines on two different cheapies. Not wanting to over exciti myself but i believe these are no evaporation lines on two different HCG brands. waiting to test again sunday morning


----------



## kissesandhugs

lubuto said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lubuto said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies How is everyone feeling today? I got two different brand hpt cheapies and got a faint positive today at 12DPO.... I hope this is a start of a BFP... However i have no strong sypmtoms since and have felt out all through the twelve days gone past in the 2WW... fINGERS CROSSED FOR US TESTING THIS MONTH AND NEXT
> 
> Pics?? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Cant uplaod pics, data issues. Trust me i can see two faint lines on two different cheapies. Not wanting to over exciti myself but i believe these are no evaporation lines on two different HCG brands. waiting to test again sunday morningClick to expand...

Oh I trust you, I hope I didn't give you the wrong impression :dohh: lol I just love over-analyzing hpts :blush:


----------



## lubuto

kissesandhugs said:


> lubuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lubuto said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies How is everyone feeling today? I got two different brand hpt cheapies and got a faint positive today at 12DPO.... I hope this is a start of a BFP... However i have no strong sypmtoms since and have felt out all through the twelve days gone past in the 2WW... fINGERS CROSSED FOR US TESTING THIS MONTH AND NEXT
> 
> Pics?? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Cant uplaod pics, data issues. Trust me i can see two faint lines on two different cheapies. Not wanting to over exciti myself but i believe these are no evaporation lines on two different HCG brands. waiting to test again sunday morningClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I trust you, I hope I didn't give you the wrong impression :dohh: lol I just love over-analyzing hpts :blush:Click to expand...

Hey no worries. I still have one hpt and perhaps i will give in and test tomorrow morning and try to upload. i will also keep these and see if i can uplaod them tomorrow.


----------



## Mrskg

MrsMM I just go by averages cm an bding at least every couple of days seems to have worked last few months they've just not been sticky xxx I've been having lots of dizzy spells today hopefully a good sign x I'd love to chart but I don't think I'd have the commitment for all that esp when it has to be exact same time every day xx


----------



## RNTTC2011

MrsKg - I take my temp every day but I just put down when I temp. I don't wake up the same time when I am working as when I am off. I don't change the time. Don't get discouraged by the "white" circle, it's the pattern that is important. When I first started I set my alarm every day for 0530 like if I had to work, but then realized that actually it's the just taking it before I get up and move that is more important. Look at my overlapping chart and you can see that my patterns are similar no matter what the time. I hope this helps you! GL and :dust: to you!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Lubuto: I totally understand what you are going through. I got faint positives yesterday on 3 tests at different times but still scared that it will be either a chemical or end in MC. I go back and forth from being really excited to really nervous. I'm out of tests at home and plan to get going here soon to go get some more. I don't think that I will believe it until AF stays away next week. FX'd for you that it's a sticky bean! And :dust: to us all!


----------



## lubuto

RNTTC2011 said:


> Lubuto: I totally understand what you are going through. I got faint positives yesterday on 3 tests at different times but still scared that it will be either a chemical or end in MC. I go back and forth from being really excited to really nervous. I'm out of tests at home and plan to get going here soon to go get some more. I don't think that I will believe it until AF stays away next week. FX'd for you that it's a sticky bean! And :dust: to us all!

Thank you dear. Yes am a nervous one right now, but trying not to let it get to me. I start to feel slight low/dull backpain and dull pressure in my lower abdomen. I worried that because i dont have real symptoms then something could go wrong, i worry about mentioning it. I MC in june and it worries me to imagine. I will definately test again tomorrow as i have one more test remaining and also test sunday morning when af is due. f'xed for you, pray pray its a sticky bean for us. I plan to tell DH of the news on his birthday whioch is in another three weeks time. I will try to hold out until then if i can...lol


----------



## RNTTC2011

Lubuto: You are much stronger than I am. My OH was asleep when I took the first two tests but didn't wake him, but then when he got up I couldn't wait to tell him! But I understand your nervousness to tell anyone before you know it's a sticky bean. Lots of prayers for you and sending loads of :dust: your way! :hugs: I will test today and then probably Monday. AF is due on Tuesday but we are flying out of town so don't want to bring anything with me. It's going to be really hard not to tell anyone when wine will be flowing for the holidays. If I don't have a glass everyone will know right away. I'm thinking of lies right now... anyone got any good ones to fool family and friends till we are ready???


----------



## lubuto

RNTTC2011 said:


> Lubuto: You are much stronger than I am. My OH was asleep when I took the first two tests but didn't wake him, but then when he got up I couldn't wait to tell him! But I understand your nervousness to tell anyone before you know it's a sticky bean. Lots of prayers for you and sending loads of :dust: your way! :hugs: I will test today and then probably Monday. AF is due on Tuesday but we are flying out of town so don't want to bring anything with me. It's going to be really hard not to tell anyone when wine will be flowing for the holidays. If I don't have a glass everyone will know right away. I'm thinking of lies right now... anyone got any good ones to fool family and friends till we are ready???

Thanks Hun. I cant help with lies right now but perhaps if you feign some sort of minor infection and are supposedly on meds so cant do any wine etc lol. 

I am definately keeping this to my chest until after a week of confirmed pregnancy. My DH has no clue i have been trying to conceive this month. He knows we are still ona break since i MC in june. So i will want to wait out if possible until a confirmed positive and first visit to the doctor before i tell him. In three weeks i wouldnt have any excuses although he notices i am eating any fried chicken i come into contact with for the past one week.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

RNTTC2011 said:


> Lubuto: You are much stronger than I am. My OH was asleep when I took the first two tests but didn't wake him, but then when he got up I couldn't wait to tell him! But I understand your nervousness to tell anyone before you know it's a sticky bean. Lots of prayers for you and sending loads of :dust: your way! :hugs: I will test today and then probably Monday. AF is due on Tuesday but we are flying out of town so don't want to bring anything with me. It's going to be really hard not to tell anyone when wine will be flowing for the holidays. If I don't have a glass everyone will know right away. I'm thinking of lies right now... anyone got any good ones to fool family and friends till we are ready???

If you're typically a beer drinker, pour the beer into a frosted cup for OH and fill your bottle with water while no one is looking... Mixed drinks turn into just juice and ice... As far as wine at the dinner table slightly more difficult... good luck with that one!


----------



## lizlovelust

omg finally got my positive OPK!!!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0983.jpg

See I knew it wasn't me stressing it had to be something else, I'm always a POAS addict! :wacko:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> omg finally got my positive OPK!!!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0983.jpg
> 
> See I knew it wasn't me stressing it had to be something else, I'm always a POAS addict! :wacko:

Yayy I knew you'd get it soon!


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> omg finally got my positive OPK!!!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0983.jpg
> 
> See I knew it wasn't me stressing it had to be something else, I'm always a POAS addict! :wacko:
> 
> Yayy I knew you'd get it soon!Click to expand...

Yay so happpy!:happydance:

I get to BD tonight too!! and tomorrow! :thumbup:

So excited haha. 

I just had a feeling I should test today because I got a gush of watery CM when I got home from work, so I went to the dollar store to buy a cheapie.:happydance:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> omg finally got my positive OPK!!!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0983.jpg
> 
> See I knew it wasn't me stressing it had to be something else, I'm always a POAS addict! :wacko:
> 
> Yayy I knew you'd get it soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay so happpy!:happydance:
> 
> I get to BD tonight too!! and tomorrow! :thumbup:
> 
> So excited haha.
> 
> I just had a feeling I should test today because I got a gush of watery CM when I got home from work, so I went to the dollar store to buy a cheapie.:happydance:Click to expand...

That's what your body was waiting for-to make sure you can bd!!! lol!!!! congrats :thumbup:


----------



## miss_

testing tomorow :)


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> omg finally got my positive OPK!!!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0983.jpg
> 
> See I knew it wasn't me stressing it had to be something else, I'm always a POAS addict! :wacko:
> 
> Yayy I knew you'd get it soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay so happpy!:happydance:
> 
> I get to BD tonight too!! and tomorrow! :thumbup:
> 
> So excited haha.
> 
> I just had a feeling I should test today because I got a gush of watery CM when I got home from work, so I went to the dollar store to buy a cheapie.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what your body was waiting for-to make sure you can bd!!! lol!!!! congrats :thumbup:Click to expand...

Must have been! It knew I couldn't BD until tonight! hip hip hurray! Lol:happydance:


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats on the + OPK Liz! You're chart is looking a lot like mine - wicked rocky with dips and rises. I just got my + OPK Wed (CD22) and had another one yesterday. Have fun BDing! :winkwink:


----------



## leahsmama

opinions please-

i am 14 dpo (AF due today) and i got a BFN on a dollar tree test but it wasnt with FMU. typically AF arrives before i even wake up in the a.m. but its 4pm and still nothing. i had hotflashes on and off on 10-12 dpo, along with slight nausea and heartburn. having the same symptoms today minus the hotflashes. has anyone had this same issue?


----------



## lizlovelust

Tweak0605 said:


> Congrats on the + OPK Liz! You're chart is looking a lot like mine - wicked rocky with dips and rises. I just got my + OPK Wed (CD22) and had another one yesterday. Have fun BDing! :winkwink:

Ohhh yay I'm glad someone has a chart similar to mine and got a pos OPK on the same CD!!!:happydance:


----------



## Tweak0605

lizlovelust said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the + OPK Liz! You're chart is looking a lot like mine - wicked rocky with dips and rises. I just got my + OPK Wed (CD22) and had another one yesterday. Have fun BDing! :winkwink:
> 
> Ohhh yay I'm glad someone has a chart similar to mine and got a pos OPK on the same CD!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Now let's hope we both catch that BFP! I think I'm ovulating today - I've been wicked crampy all day, super uncomfortable! I just got this crazy pain in my left ovary, took my breath away for a second.


----------



## lizlovelust

Tweak0605 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the + OPK Liz! You're chart is looking a lot like mine - wicked rocky with dips and rises. I just got my + OPK Wed (CD22) and had another one yesterday. Have fun BDing! :winkwink:
> 
> Ohhh yay I'm glad someone has a chart similar to mine and got a pos OPK on the same CD!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Now let's hope we both catch that BFP! I think I'm ovulating today - I've been wicked crampy all day, super uncomfortable! I just got this crazy pain in my left ovary, took my breath away for a second.Click to expand...

oooh yay! I hope you are! good luck! I hope we both get our BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Wabblit

I've not been on for a few days as just returned from a romantic break in Venice with my OH who proposed to me out there!!!!!

So that good news overshadowed my bad news where I got another BFN :-(

Dec test thread here I come but congrats on all the latest BFPs!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Wabblit said:


> I've not been on for a few days as just returned from a romantic break in Venice with my OH who proposed to me out there!!!!!
> 
> So that good news overshadowed my bad news where I got another BFN :-(
> 
> Dec test thread here I come but congrats on all the latest BFPs!!

Awww congrats on the proposal!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tweak0605

Wabblit said:


> I've not been on for a few days as just returned from a romantic break in Venice with my OH who proposed to me out there!!!!!
> 
> So that good news overshadowed my bad news where I got another BFN :-(
> 
> Dec test thread here I come but congrats on all the latest BFPs!!

Congrats about the proposal!! Sorry about the BFNs :(


----------



## Tweak0605

UGH!! I'm going on day 3 of a + OPK! This day was super super strong, came up before the control line. Having major cramps today too, this afternoon is the worst. It hurts so bad. I guess we'll BD tonight and see what my temps do in the morning.


----------



## lizlovelust

Tweak0605 said:


> UGH!! I'm going on day 3 of a + OPK! This day was super super strong, came up before the control line. Having major cramps today too, this afternoon is the worst. It hurts so bad. I guess we'll BD tonight and see what my temps do in the morning.

I bet you're actually Oing today from the sound of the cramps! :thumbup:


----------



## LalaR

Having been super positive this month I think it was all in vain. My chart looks good but right on cue the spotting I seem to get 2 days before AF appeared this evening. I will still not say I'm definitely out until I get a full AF but I might also catch up with the December thread too. Good luck to everyone still to test. xx


----------



## happybeany

I feel like AF is gonna get me.. got that doom feeling right now eek


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww good luck ladies!


----------



## Queen Bee.

well thats another BFN, I think that 3day spotting was my AF...
Feel terrible now DH was really hoping for this as was I :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> well thats another BFN, I think that 3day spotting was my AF...
> Feel terrible now DH was really hoping for this as was I :cry:

Is it normal for you to spot only for an AF?


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> well thats another BFN, I think that 3day spotting was my AF...
> Feel terrible now DH was really hoping for this as was I :cry:
> 
> Is it normal for you to spot only for an AF?Click to expand...

NOt really but then again my AF has been trying to get back to regular cycles.
Any advice on what Ic ould use to help


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> well thats another BFN, I think that 3day spotting was my AF...
> Feel terrible now DH was really hoping for this as was I :cry:
> 
> Is it normal for you to spot only for an AF?Click to expand...
> 
> NOt really but then again my AF has been trying to get back to regular cycles.
> Any advice on what Ic ould use to helpClick to expand...

I heard chlomid helps? Not sure if i spelled that right


----------



## Queen Bee.

Dont you have to see a doctor and get it prescribed?


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:



> Dont you have to see a doctor and get it prescribed?

Yes I believe so, but tell them your cycles are irregular and I'm sure they would have no problem prescribing it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Dont you have to see a doctor and get it prescribed?
> 
> Yes I believe so, but tell them your cycles are irregular and I'm sure they would have no problem prescribing it.Click to expand...

Oh thank you, its just so stressful all this but we havent been activily trying, I think DH is considering using Ovulation test this cycle, Any tips where to buy them? Am in UK btw.


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Dont you have to see a doctor and get it prescribed?
> 
> Yes I believe so, but tell them your cycles are irregular and I'm sure they would have no problem prescribing it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you, its just so stressful all this but we havent been activily trying, I think DH is considering using Ovulation test this cycle, Any tips where to buy them? Am in UK btw.Click to expand...

I like to buy the wondfo one's off ebay, this is the buying I buy from:

https://myworld.ebay.com/ovupreg/&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2754

and her stuff for sale is here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ovupreg/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686

Always really fast with shipping too!:thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Dont you have to see a doctor and get it prescribed?
> 
> Yes I believe so, but tell them your cycles are irregular and I'm sure they would have no problem prescribing it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you, its just so stressful all this but we havent been activily trying, I think DH is considering using Ovulation test this cycle, Any tips where to buy them? Am in UK btw.Click to expand...
> 
> I like to buy the wondfo one's off ebay, this is the buying I buy from:
> 
> https://myworld.ebay.com/ovupreg/&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2754
> 
> and her stuff for sale is here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ovupreg/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686
> 
> Always really fast with shipping too!:thumbup:Click to expand...

dosnt look like she has any in stock for UK.
Will just have to search around a bit on EBay :) thanks though you were loads of help! :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Dont you have to see a doctor and get it prescribed?
> 
> Yes I believe so, but tell them your cycles are irregular and I'm sure they would have no problem prescribing it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you, its just so stressful all this but we havent been activily trying, I think DH is considering using Ovulation test this cycle, Any tips where to buy them? Am in UK btw.Click to expand...
> 
> I like to buy the wondfo one's off ebay, this is the buying I buy from:
> 
> https://myworld.ebay.com/ovupreg/&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2754
> 
> and her stuff for sale is here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ovupreg/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686
> 
> Always really fast with shipping too!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> dosnt look like she has any in stock for UK.
> Will just have to search around a bit on EBay :) thanks though you were loads of help! :flower:Click to expand...

you can buy them from her still, she ships everywhere it's just in american dollars.:thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

LalaR said:


> Having been super positive this month I think it was all in vain. My chart looks good but right on cue the spotting I seem to get 2 days before AF appeared this evening. I will still not say I'm definitely out until I get a full AF but I might also catch up with the December thread too. Good luck to everyone still to test. xx

Sorry to hear, LalaR. I get the exact same thing, and every month always hope it is late implantation bleeding even though it never is. Hate it!

I hope you're not really out, but good luck in the December thread!


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Dont you have to see a doctor and get it prescribed?
> 
> Yes I believe so, but tell them your cycles are irregular and I'm sure they would have no problem prescribing it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you, its just so stressful all this but we havent been activily trying, I think DH is considering using Ovulation test this cycle, Any tips where to buy them? Am in UK btw.Click to expand...
> 
> I like to buy the wondfo one's off ebay, this is the buying I buy from:
> 
> https://myworld.ebay.com/ovupreg/&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2754
> 
> and her stuff for sale is here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ovupreg/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686
> 
> Always really fast with shipping too!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> dosnt look like she has any in stock for UK.
> Will just have to search around a bit on EBay :) thanks though you were loads of help! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> you can buy them from her still, she ships everywhere it's just in american dollars.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ohhh, ok was very confused there lol
Sorry ha.


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Dont you have to see a doctor and get it prescribed?
> 
> Yes I believe so, but tell them your cycles are irregular and I'm sure they would have no problem prescribing it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you, its just so stressful all this but we havent been activily trying, I think DH is considering using Ovulation test this cycle, Any tips where to buy them? Am in UK btw.Click to expand...
> 
> I like to buy the wondfo one's off ebay, this is the buying I buy from:
> 
> https://myworld.ebay.com/ovupreg/&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2754
> 
> and her stuff for sale is here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ovupreg/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686
> 
> Always really fast with shipping too!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> dosnt look like she has any in stock for UK.
> Will just have to search around a bit on EBay :) thanks though you were loads of help! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> you can buy them from her still, she ships everywhere it's just in american dollars.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh, ok was very confused there lol
> Sorry ha.Click to expand...

haha it's okay, it says "expedited shipping available" that means she ships over seas if anyone wants to purchase them :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

So I realized after waiting the full 5 min. for my OPK test it got even darker look how dark it is!!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0985.jpg


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> So I realized after waiting the full 5 min. for my OPK test it got even darker look how dark it is!!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0985.jpg

looks very positive!
And question, when using them how often are you supposed to use them? and when do you start?


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:



> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I realized after waiting the full 5 min. for my OPK test it got even darker look how dark it is!!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0985.jpg
> 
> looks very positive!
> And question, when using them how often are you supposed to use them? and when do you start?Click to expand...

Usually you're supposed to start 3 to 4 days before you're average O date. I am a POAS addict so I start testing at like CD10 haha. usually before CD10! :blush:


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I realized after waiting the full 5 min. for my OPK test it got even darker look how dark it is!!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0985.jpg
> 
> looks very positive!
> And question, when using them how often are you supposed to use them? and when do you start?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually you're supposed to start 3 to 4 days before you're average O date. I am a POAS addict so I start testing at like CD10 haha. usually before CD10! :blush:Click to expand...

its all just so confusing for me, we havent started TTC officially, just seeing what happens really. but I really want to start trying properly now because the just winging it thing is just stressing on me lol I dunno how really but it really stresses me out. am sure ttc will as well but yeah


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Queen Bee. said:


> its all just so confusing for me, we havent started TTC officially, just seeing what happens really. but I really want to start trying properly now because the just winging it thing is just stressing on me lol I dunno how really but it really stresses me out. am sure ttc will as well but yeah

This is my second month using OPK's. I start testing once in the afternoon around CD9 for a few days... Then I use 1 almost every time I pee until I get a positive... This month was CD13, it was medium dark in the morning (which is still considered a negative) but by 4pm was an absolute positive... if you're only testing once a day you may miss the positive. I also temp starting this month, and it was cool to see that my temp confirmed my positive OPK. Atleast I know we're timing correctly and maximizing our chances! I order cheapie OPKs from Amazon so it doesn't hurt my wallet too badly... Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

Queen bee - if you want a cheap way to get to know your cycle and work out when is the best time to :sex: then temping is a good way to go. Fertility friend is a great charting site. If you want to use OPK's too there's places on ebay and amazon that sell them in the UK and you can put your results into fertility friend so it's got as much info as possible. 

I got my clearblue fertility monitor from ebay for half of what it costs in Boots (£50 vs £110) and I buy sticks from there too again at about half the price. I like it better than OPK's because I have PCOS so I can get false positive on OPK's. It wasn't cheap but after 4 years we need all the help we can get lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
when is the best time to test?



Ickle :This will be the first time we will be activily trying, hubby was looking at Ovulation tests at the shop today, so think he is starting to get impatient and wanting the baby now lol ( dont we all though) We've already picked our names and now just impatiently waiting for our lil bean.


----------



## almosthere

yay liz glad you got your pos! You must be very happy, now get BDing girlie!


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> 
> 
> Ickle :This will be the first time we will be activily trying, hubby was looking at Ovulation tests at the shop today, so think he is starting to get impatient and wanting the baby now lol ( dont we all though) We've already picked our names and now just impatiently waiting for our lil bean.

Most people say to take it in the early afternoon, or evening. :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> yay liz glad you got your pos! You must be very happy, now get BDing girlie!

I'm supeer super happy! :happydance: I can't wait to BD tonight, I feel super romantic :wohoo:


----------



## daydream

Queen Bee. said:


> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?

I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.

As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).

Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.


----------



## almosthere

lizlovelust said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> yay liz glad you got your pos! You must be very happy, now get BDing girlie!
> 
> I'm supeer super happy! :happydance: I can't wait to BD tonight, I feel super romantic :wohoo:Click to expand...

Aw, haha good, glad you are extra motivated! I am def. BDing tn even tho no pos OPK tonight, but I am still early, only CD 11 =) I am testing morning and night until I get my two dark lines, well, I hope I get them!! :dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> yay liz glad you got your pos! You must be very happy, now get BDing girlie!
> 
> I'm supeer super happy! :happydance: I can't wait to BD tonight, I feel super romantic :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, haha good, glad you are extra motivated! I am def. BDing tn even tho no pos OPK tonight, but I am still early, only CD 11 =) I am testing morning and night until I get my two dark lines, well, I hope I get them!! :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm Oing late this cycle, last cycle was CD17 and this time it's probably going to be tomorrow or the following day...which would be CD23 or CD24


----------



## Queen Bee.

daydream said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...

So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...

you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...
> 
> you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.Click to expand...

Oh thank you ladies!!
I dunno what I'd do without you all! 
Anything else I should know or tips ?:haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...
> 
> you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you ladies!!
> I dunno what I'd do without you all!
> Anything else I should know or tips ?:haha:Click to expand...

Deff go to www.fertilityfriend.com and create an account! :thumbup:

you can record your temp, symptoms, opks, hpts, everything on there day by day! 

If you want to Temp I'd say buy a BBT thermometer, I have the brand BD it's really great and I heard it was the best brand to use, you want to take your temp the exact same time every day and it has to be right when you wake up without moving, I wake up at 6:30 everyday and keep my BBT thermometer next to my bed so I reach for it first thing.


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...
> 
> you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you ladies!!
> I dunno what I'd do without you all!
> Anything else I should know or tips ?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Deff go to www.fertilityfriend.com and create an account! :thumbup:
> 
> you can record your temp, symptoms, opks, hpts, everything on there day by day!
> 
> If you want to Temp I'd say buy a BBT thermometer, I have the brand BD it's really great and I heard it was the best brand to use, you want to take your temp the exact same time every day and it has to be right when you wake up without moving, I wake up at 6:30 everyday and keep my BBT thermometer next to my bed so I reach for it first thing.Click to expand...

I will have to get my sleeping on track I have been waking up at 11pm at night :haha:
How many hours do you have to sleep each number?
Or does it matter?


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...
> 
> you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you ladies!!
> I dunno what I'd do without you all!
> Anything else I should know or tips ?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Deff go to www.fertilityfriend.com and create an account! :thumbup:
> 
> you can record your temp, symptoms, opks, hpts, everything on there day by day!
> 
> If you want to Temp I'd say buy a BBT thermometer, I have the brand BD it's really great and I heard it was the best brand to use, you want to take your temp the exact same time every day and it has to be right when you wake up without moving, I wake up at 6:30 everyday and keep my BBT thermometer next to my bed so I reach for it first thing.Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to get my sleeping on track I have been waking up at 11pm at night :haha:
> How many hours do you have to sleep each number?
> Or does it matter?Click to expand...

Minimum 3 hours of sleep before temping, and you have to take it at the same time every day or the temp wont be accurate. :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...
> 
> you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you ladies!!
> I dunno what I'd do without you all!
> Anything else I should know or tips ?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Deff go to www.fertilityfriend.com and create an account! :thumbup:
> 
> you can record your temp, symptoms, opks, hpts, everything on there day by day!
> 
> If you want to Temp I'd say buy a BBT thermometer, I have the brand BD it's really great and I heard it was the best brand to use, you want to take your temp the exact same time every day and it has to be right when you wake up without moving, I wake up at 6:30 everyday and keep my BBT thermometer next to my bed so I reach for it first thing.Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to get my sleeping on track I have been waking up at 11pm at night :haha:
> How many hours do you have to sleep each number?
> Or does it matter?Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum 3 hours of sleep before temping, and you have to take it at the same time every day or the temp wont be accurate. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh thats good, will have to try it, hope it works as well as everyone says.
Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...
> 
> you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you ladies!!
> I dunno what I'd do without you all!
> Anything else I should know or tips ?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Deff go to www.fertilityfriend.com and create an account! :thumbup:
> 
> you can record your temp, symptoms, opks, hpts, everything on there day by day!
> 
> If you want to Temp I'd say buy a BBT thermometer, I have the brand BD it's really great and I heard it was the best brand to use, you want to take your temp the exact same time every day and it has to be right when you wake up without moving, I wake up at 6:30 everyday and keep my BBT thermometer next to my bed so I reach for it first thing.Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to get my sleeping on track I have been waking up at 11pm at night :haha:
> How many hours do you have to sleep each number?
> Or does it matter?Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum 3 hours of sleep before temping, and you have to take it at the same time every day or the temp wont be accurate. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats good, will have to try it, hope it works as well as everyone says.
> Thank you! :thumbup:Click to expand...

it does work really well, my temps are erratic though, I think it's because I recently came off BCPs


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...
> 
> you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you ladies!!
> I dunno what I'd do without you all!
> Anything else I should know or tips ?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Deff go to www.fertilityfriend.com and create an account! :thumbup:
> 
> you can record your temp, symptoms, opks, hpts, everything on there day by day!
> 
> If you want to Temp I'd say buy a BBT thermometer, I have the brand BD it's really great and I heard it was the best brand to use, you want to take your temp the exact same time every day and it has to be right when you wake up without moving, I wake up at 6:30 everyday and keep my BBT thermometer next to my bed so I reach for it first thing.Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to get my sleeping on track I have been waking up at 11pm at night :haha:
> How many hours do you have to sleep each number?
> Or does it matter?Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum 3 hours of sleep before temping, and you have to take it at the same time every day or the temp wont be accurate. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats good, will have to try it, hope it works as well as everyone says.
> Thank you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> it does work really well, my temps are erratic though, I think it's because I recently came off BCPsClick to expand...

You can buy the therm online right?
Am starting to get excited about it all lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...
> 
> you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you ladies!!
> I dunno what I'd do without you all!
> Anything else I should know or tips ?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Deff go to www.fertilityfriend.com and create an account! :thumbup:
> 
> you can record your temp, symptoms, opks, hpts, everything on there day by day!
> 
> If you want to Temp I'd say buy a BBT thermometer, I have the brand BD it's really great and I heard it was the best brand to use, you want to take your temp the exact same time every day and it has to be right when you wake up without moving, I wake up at 6:30 everyday and keep my BBT thermometer next to my bed so I reach for it first thing.Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to get my sleeping on track I have been waking up at 11pm at night :haha:
> How many hours do you have to sleep each number?
> Or does it matter?Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum 3 hours of sleep before temping, and you have to take it at the same time every day or the temp wont be accurate. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats good, will have to try it, hope it works as well as everyone says.
> Thank you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> it does work really well, my temps are erratic though, I think it's because I recently came off BCPsClick to expand...
> 
> You can buy the therm online right?
> Am starting to get excited about it all lolClick to expand...

Yea go on ebay and type in BD basal body thermometer


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> EA: do you need to test a few times a day?
> when is the best time to test?
> 
> I think I have a good routine down. I BBT chart, because this shows me that I did in fact ovulate after getting a + OPK test.
> 
> As far as my OPK test routine, I use a IC once a day starting at about CD7, usually in the afternoon around 2pm-5pm because they say you're more likely to surge then vs. testing in the morning. It stays pretty faint up until the day before I'll likely get a + one. Then once it's about medium dark, I will test again before I go to bed (so then that's twice a day).
> 
> Whenever it's pretty dark, but I can't quite tell if it's positive, then I'll dip a clearblue digital OPK test into the cup to see what it reads. If it's positive, it'll be the smiley face and know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> So charting with OPKs is really accurate?
> And How many times are you suppose to BD and when really?
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get everything right lolClick to expand...
> 
> you want to BD every other day as much as possible throughout your cycle I'd say, and then wehen you get your pos OPK you BD that day and the next two days. An OPK is only pos when the test line is as DARK as the control line or darker, there usually is always a light line in the test spot because you always have LH in your urine, usually.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you ladies!!
> I dunno what I'd do without you all!
> Anything else I should know or tips ?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Deff go to www.fertilityfriend.com and create an account! :thumbup:
> 
> you can record your temp, symptoms, opks, hpts, everything on there day by day!
> 
> If you want to Temp I'd say buy a BBT thermometer, I have the brand BD it's really great and I heard it was the best brand to use, you want to take your temp the exact same time every day and it has to be right when you wake up without moving, I wake up at 6:30 everyday and keep my BBT thermometer next to my bed so I reach for it first thing.Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to get my sleeping on track I have been waking up at 11pm at night :haha:
> How many hours do you have to sleep each number?
> Or does it matter?Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum 3 hours of sleep before temping, and you have to take it at the same time every day or the temp wont be accurate. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats good, will have to try it, hope it works as well as everyone says.
> Thank you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> it does work really well, my temps are erratic though, I think it's because I recently came off BCPsClick to expand...
> 
> You can buy the therm online right?
> Am starting to get excited about it all lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yea go on ebay and type in BD basal body thermometerClick to expand...

Thank you!:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Very welcome :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

ahhhh I can't wait to BD when DB gets off work tonight!! :dance:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats on the bfp's!!!! and good luck everyone else!!! :)

AFM, i keep having lower back pain and I dont have any of the clues that AF is coming like i normally get. I still have a couple of days before i test but im getting soooooo anxious! i think i need someone to hide my pt's! lol


----------



## lubuto

Tested again this morning at 13DPO and the line is a bit stronger than yesterday.

I ahve attached an image of my hpt.
 



Attached Files:







line.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats lubuto xxxx

Af still not here today! An no sigh still White creamy cm around cervix x But still bfn maybe I ov'd late? Or is that just wishful thinking? Trying to keep my hopes up but really thought I'd have had at least a faint line by now! An now my dilemma is I have 4 tests left 2 are 25mui an the other 2 are frer one step bought wrong ones an they're 100mui!!! I mean come on!!! Anyway today's one was 15 so what's the chance of me hitting over 25 tomorrow I'd say slim to none! Blah!! The wait goes on & on & on xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats lubuto!!!


----------



## happybeany

Still no AF :D


----------



## happybeany

Mrskg said:


> Congrats lubuto xxxx
> 
> Af still not here today! An no sigh still White creamy cm around cervix x But still bfn maybe I ov'd late? Or is that just wishful thinking? Trying to keep my hopes up but really thought I'd have had at least a faint line by now! An now my dilemma is I have 4 tests left 2 are 25mui an the other 2 are frer one step bought wrong ones an they're 100mui!!! I mean come on!!! Anyway today's one was 15 so what's the chance of me hitting over 25 tomorrow I'd say slim to none! Blah!! The wait goes on & on & on xxx


What CD are you today?? xx


----------



## Mrsxxboss

Am outttttt see in Decmber's thread'''AF GOT ME'' :(


----------



## mrsfazz

still no AF. Any body else in the same boat?


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi ladies! I think I got my :bfp: on Thursday! Will test with digital on Monday. GL everyone. :dust:


----------



## Mrskg

happybeany said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Congrats lubuto xxxx
> 
> Af still not here today! An no sigh still White creamy cm around cervix x But still bfn maybe I ov'd late? Or is that just wishful thinking? Trying to keep my hopes up but really thought I'd have had at least a faint line by now! An now my dilemma is I have 4 tests left 2 are 25mui an the other 2 are frer one step bought wrong ones an they're 100mui!!! I mean come on!!! Anyway today's one was 15 so what's the chance of me hitting over 25 tomorrow I'd say slim to none! Blah!! The wait goes on & on & on xxx
> 
> 
> What CD are you today?? xxClick to expand...

Im on cd 28 never been on cd 28 before ? I've just looked back at my symptoms an now think it's possible I ov later than I estimated an if I did I'd only be 11dpo an my pains on wed would have been 8dpo so that thought keeping me sane right now lol think I need to order ov tests if I'm not for next month least then I'd have an exact date to go on x

What about you? X


----------



## Mrskg

RNTTC2011 said:


> Hi ladies! I think I got my :bfp: on Thursday! Will test with digital on Monday. GL everyone. :dust:

Oh how exciting can't wait to see your results on Monday xxxx


----------



## hatbox

lubuto said:


> Tested again this morning at 13DPO and the line is a bit stronger than yesterday.
> 
> I ahve attached an image of my hpt.

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

AF got me on wednesday...


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats lubuto!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I hope you guys don't mind me posting this in here but I'm not getting a response in the 2ww...have any of you girls who temp ever had very similar temps after o? Take a look at mine, the purple is last month and the blue is this month. Do you think it means anything? The other months I temped were nothing like this..not the same in anyway, this is a little errie almost.
 



Attached Files:







.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrskg

mrsfazz said:


> still no AF. Any body else in the same boat?


Yes :wacko: xxx


----------



## RNTTC2011

1cre8tiv: my temps before O are very similar. I think it's just our bodies natural temp I think. You can look at mine in my soggy for comparison. I actually think its pretty cool that the body is so amazing. GL and :dust: to you!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

RNTTC2011 said:


> 1cre8tiv: my temps before O are very similar. I think it's just our bodies natural temp I think. You can look at mine in my soggy for comparison. I actually think its pretty cool that the body is so amazing. GL and :dust: to you!

Thanks but this is my 4th month temping and these last 2 are the only ones who looked similar??


----------



## RNTTC2011

Then I'm not sure. After O my temps are different but not sure why the temps are similar all of a sudden for you. I don't think it's a bad thing.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun...I think I was grasping for something new to obsess over :rofl:


----------



## happybeany

Mrskg said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Congrats lubuto xxxx
> 
> Af still not here today! An no sigh still White creamy cm around cervix x But still bfn maybe I ov'd late? Or is that just wishful thinking? Trying to keep my hopes up but really thought I'd have had at least a faint line by now! An now my dilemma is I have 4 tests left 2 are 25mui an the other 2 are frer one step bought wrong ones an they're 100mui!!! I mean come on!!! Anyway today's one was 15 so what's the chance of me hitting over 25 tomorrow I'd say slim to none! Blah!! The wait goes on & on & on xxx
> 
> 
> What CD are you today?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im on cd 28 never been on cd 28 before ? I've just looked back at my symptoms an now think it's possible I ov later than I estimated an if I did I'd only be 11dpo an my pains on wed would have been 8dpo so that thought keeping me sane right now lol think I need to order ov tests if I'm not for next month least then I'd have an exact date to go on x
> 
> What about you? XClick to expand...

I'm on CD30! I haven't had a cycle more than 28 days for well over a year, so this is unusual.. :wacko:


----------



## VMAG

Congrats to the BFPs! I had brown spotting 12 DPO and was excited that there was hope once again. Today, 13 DPO I had my big temp drop so I guess AF is just a little early. This sucks! Onto month 5.


----------



## Ilikecake

Doh, I have the wrong date down for testing, can you change me to the 21st please :flower:


----------



## lubuto

Mrskg said:


> Congrats lubuto xxxx
> 
> Af still not here today! An no sigh still White creamy cm around cervix x But still bfn maybe I ov'd late? Or is that just wishful thinking? Trying to keep my hopes up but really thought I'd have had at least a faint line by now! An now my dilemma is I have 4 tests left 2 are 25mui an the other 2 are frer one step bought wrong ones an they're 100mui!!! I mean come on!!! Anyway today's one was 15 so what's the chance of me hitting over 25 tomorrow I'd say slim to none! Blah!! The wait goes on & on & on xxx

aww thanks love. I appreciate that. I hope that your missed period is a good sign and you will soon have your HCG double up and get your BFP. f'xed for you and will be checking for updates on you. JuSTED tested againa nd got a faint but confident positive for the day.
 



Attached Files:







lineb.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lubuto

RNTTC2011 said:


> Congrats lubuto!!!

Thanks Hun and congratulations to you. A happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## DBZ34

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me posting this in here but I'm not getting a response in the 2ww...have any of you girls who temp ever had very similar temps after o? Take a look at mine, the purple is last month and the blue is this month. Do you think it means anything? The other months I temped were nothing like this..not the same in anyway, this is a little errie almost.


I've only temped three cycles so far. The past two cycles have been pretty similar after around 5-6 DPO in terms of temps and trends and my temps right now are very similar to the pattern I got 1-3DPO last cycle (I'm 2DPO now). I can't tell you if it means anything but maybe your body is regulating and now your temps are going to be similar from cycle to cycle until you get your BFP. But I hope this is the last cycle you have to worry about for a long while. Good luck! :)


----------



## babyblueskye

Sorry for the late test update :( AF came on wednesday so im out for this month.~But im super excited about this cycle :) All i want for christmas is a :bfp: hehe.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test this month :dust:


----------



## Mrskg

Happybeany x

Got all crossables crossed for us xxxxxx


----------



## Sandy1222

well ladies it seems as if :witch: got me again this month......wasn't having many symptoms at all other than a sore back and some weird cramping for the past week, which is odd considering i was a lot more miserable the past 2 cycles before af got me......i thought it may have been a good sign for this month :dohh:

i have been testing and nothing so far other than BFN's, and i just got home from work a little while ago and when i went to the bathroom i noticed (TMI) that i had some brown spotting when i wiped, but it isn't heavy or red really. i am due for :af: anytime now, so i think this is the start of it. i dont feel like she is on her way, but it looks as if she is. :shrug: i almost never spot before she comes, it just seems to all come at once. i do think i will be calling my dr after this month if i have another 10 day long and miserable period, as i do have concerns about endo (family history and dr has wanted to test me in the past. besides, my cycles have gone from 28 days on the pill and the first month off, to 25 last month and again this month. 25 days isn't necessarily bad, but when you have af for almost half of your cycle it makes timing anything difficult :nope:

:happydance: Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month, and lots of luck and :dust: to those who :witch: caught again. Next month will hopefully be our month!!


----------



## leahsmama

i'm out... AF showed up this a.m. shortly after i got a BFN w/FMU.

on to next month! maybe i'll have an extra special christmas :)


----------



## happybeany

Ughhh! I hate this, I was meant to come on 2 days ago but still no AF which is great... but I O'd late so only 7dpo, just hanging here waiting for AF to show up and I don't think I'm preggo... I'm going crazy tonight lol :(


----------



## Mrskg

Happybeany (someone please correct me if I'm wrong) as far as I know your lp normally stays the same so if you ov'd late your af due day would change so at 7dpo you would not be late yet x your still in the race xxxx


----------



## happybeany

Okay, I hope it does - I think I have a short LP anyway so I'm being all doooom on this cycle :haha: I need to calm down. Thanks :flower:


----------



## PostalMom

EAandBA_TTC said:


> RNTTC2011 said:
> 
> 
> Lubuto: You are much stronger than I am. My OH was asleep when I took the first two tests but didn't wake him, but then when he got up I couldn't wait to tell him! But I understand your nervousness to tell anyone before you know it's a sticky bean. Lots of prayers for you and sending loads of :dust: your way! :hugs: I will test today and then probably Monday. AF is due on Tuesday but we are flying out of town so don't want to bring anything with me. It's going to be really hard not to tell anyone when wine will be flowing for the holidays. If I don't have a glass everyone will know right away. I'm thinking of lies right now... anyone got any good ones to fool family and friends till we are ready???
> 
> If you're typically a beer drinker, pour the beer into a frosted cup for OH and fill your bottle with water while no one is looking... Mixed drinks turn into just juice and ice... As far as wine at the dinner table slightly more difficult... good
> 
> luck with that one![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Wine .. I got that one.. Juice can work well or get some sparkling wine.. Fake stuff. My kids love it. You can try white grape juice for white wine, I used a abalone for blush wine, and I imagine a cranberry for red wine? Or tell them you read that wine has more calories than you thought and you'd rather use that space and caloric intake on pie. Lol.Click to expand...


----------



## PostalMom

PostalMom said:


> EAandBA_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNTTC2011 said:
> 
> 
> Lubuto: You are much stronger than I am. My OH was asleep when I took the first two tests but didn't wake him, but then when he got up I couldn't wait to tell him! But I understand your nervousness to tell anyone before you know it's a sticky bean. Lots of prayers for you and sending loads of :dust: your way! :hugs: I will test today and then probably Monday. AF is due on Tuesday but we are flying out of town so don't want to bring anything with me. It's going to be really hard not to tell anyone when wine will be flowing for the holidays. If I don't have a glass everyone will know right away. I'm thinking of lies right now... anyone got any good ones to fool family and friends till we are ready???
> 
> If you're typically a beer drinker, pour the beer into a frosted cup for OH and fill your bottle with water while no one is looking... Mixed drinks turn into just juice and ice... As far as wine at the dinner table slightly more difficult... goo
> luck with that one![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry iPhone changed snapple to abalone. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Wine .. I got that one.. Juice can work well or get some sparkling wine.. Fake stuff. My kids love it. You can try white grape juice for white wine, I used a abalone for blush wine, and I imagine a cranberry for red wine? Or tell them you read that wine has more calories than you thought and you'd rather use that space and caloric intake on pie. Lol.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## PostalMom

Hey ladies. I've suddenly had alot of creamy cm. Isn't it normally dry after o'ing. I usually seem to dry up. But TMI it actually dripped in the tolette when I went earlier. I thought it looked pinkish but nothing when I wiped. I had been crying so it could have been blurry vision. I had an awful morning. I have some acreage, pigs and chickens out in the country and unexpectedly my favorite and more like a pet pig gave birth to three piglets, but she couldn't pass the others. I pulled and pulled, pushed and pulled but in the end we had to put her down. Then I went to work crying. It's hard to deliver the mail when your grieving. I'll spare y'all the details but it was gory, and very traumatic. Sorry. I just had to get that out. : (


----------



## hatbox

PostalMom said:


> Hey ladies. I've suddenly had alot of creamy cm. Isn't it normally dry after o'ing. I usually seem to dry up. But TMI it actually dripped in the tolette when I went earlier. I thought it looked pinkish but nothing when I wiped. I had been crying so it could have been blurry vision. I had an awful morning. I have some acreage, pigs and chickens out in the country and unexpectedly my favorite and more like a pet pig gave birth to three piglets, but she couldn't pass the others. I pulled and pulled, pushed and pulled but in the end we had to put her down. Then I went to work crying. It's hard to deliver the mail when your grieving. I'll spare y'all the details but it was gory, and very traumatic. Sorry. I just had to get that out. : (

I'm sorry about the pig. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

PostalMom said:


> Hey ladies. I've suddenly had alot of creamy cm. Isn't it normally dry after o'ing. I usually seem to dry up. But TMI it actually dripped in the tolette when I went earlier. I thought it looked pinkish but nothing when I wiped. I had been crying so it could have been blurry vision. I had an awful morning. I have some acreage, pigs and chickens out in the country and unexpectedly my favorite and more like a pet pig gave birth to three piglets, but she couldn't pass the others. I pulled and pulled, pushed and pulled but in the end we had to put her down. Then I went to work crying. It's hard to deliver the mail when your grieving. I'll spare y'all the details but it was gory, and very traumatic. Sorry. I just had to get that out. : (

Oh i'm so sorry to hear about your pet :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies, i hope you are all having a wonderful weekend so far. As for me, i don't have much to report other than i'm 3dpo according to my pos OPK. I'm still waiting for my BBT to come in the mail and since the mail already came today, it looks as though i wont receive it until monday or tuesday. Grrr...i'm so impatient lol. I'm just looking forward to temping already!


----------



## PepsiChic

just realized AF is due in 2 days...just worked 7 days in a row so i havent been paying much attention. if i was asked to ssymptom spot so far it would be diarreah, gas, bloating, and drooling. 

seriously all the pleasent stuff :/ 

hopefully this is a good sign....or theres something not right with me! testing ont he 24th as planned if the witch doesnt show before then. good luck ladies! x


----------



## daydreaming22

Looks like Im out! See you ladies next month. 
Good luck everyone and congrats to the girls who got their BFPs!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

good luck next month hun! 

AFM, talked to my sister and we ALWAYS have AF around the same time...she is just getting over hers so I think there is a really HIGH chance that i have a sticky bean! :)


----------



## Sandy1222

well looks like i am out......there is always next month tho so i am not going to dwell on this. i am going to see my dr about my periods so hopefully i wont get any bad news there.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations lubuto!!!!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Happybeany - You are not out yet! keeping my fingers truly crossed for you that this month is your BFP. Lets hope your predictions are right! 

I have officially given up on OPK's. This is only my second month but i'm fed up with them. I don't think I have ever gotten a true positive, I just seem to get near misses, so they are not reliable for me. 

I've decided to just temp and record symptoms and to bd as much as possible throughout the month. Given I ov'd last month on CD38, first month off the pill, when I'm due to ov is anybody's guess. 

Although, it is possible that I ov'd today, had a temp drop yesterday and a rise today. Accompanied by excess saliva the last two days and incredible pelvic pain today. I don't really know what to call it but moving seems to jar it and I just feel like its made of glass. I had this last cycle on what I can now see is ovulation day.

Has anyone ever had the symptom of a "fragile pelvis" on the day of ovulation? 

xxx


----------



## ciel

AF:witch: got me at 16DPO... but its not in its full force yet.. just spotting and for awhile i was thinking maybe this could be IB but its too late for 16DPO:wacko: so Im OUT!!:cry::cry: goodluck girls.. baby dust to all of you:dust::dust:


----------



## LalaR

:nope:That's me out for this cycle. :witch: is flying in as i write and all my symptoms are gone the last day or so. Good luck to everyone left to test. On to December I go..... L x


----------



## JustKia

Congrats to all the BFPS H&H nine months to you all.

Sorry to those that AF got.

AFM: My cycle has been totally screwed up this time. Started bleeding today so hopefully this is AF and I'll get a good period (!) and then we'll be all set to embark on this new cycle.
If this cycle goes back to normal my lunar and cycle Ov predicted dates should be in line with each other - so that should be a good strong Ov FX'd.


----------



## happybeany

Still no AF :) temps have been dropping though...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2 :(


----------



## almosthere

if I am due to OV tomorrow, and my FMU OPK looks like this, then is this a sign I may OV late or may not OV at all? =( Starting to worry, suppose to O by today or tomorrow and my line is not even close to a pos...:cry:
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 004.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry almost there I don't know about these tests but will have to learn def gonna use them next month if I don't get my bfp x 

Still no af or any sign! Still bfn on cd 29 normally 25day cycle Clutching at straws thinking I ov'd later than estimated so time will tell I suppose x


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies just checking in! Af due yesterday and still not here tested yesterday with an eBay IC and it was bfn so just going to wait and see if af arrives! Will test Wednesday if still not here! Had bad af cramps 9dpo 2 days before af due, really thought af was coming but the cramps stopped and I'm now 13dpo! 

Good luck to everyone else! Sorry to all that af got! Xx


----------



## ShannonAreki

BFP confirmed today with 9! Digi x x whooppieee


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Shanon!!!! H&h 9 months tou you!!!

X


----------



## almosthere

almosthere said:


> if I am due to OV tomorrow, and my FMU OPK looks like this, then is this a sign I may OV late or may not OV at all? =( Starting to worry, suppose to O by today or tomorrow and my line is not even close to a pos...:cry:

anyone?? :wacko:


----------



## lubuto

bluberrymufin said:


> Congratulations lubuto!!!!

Thanks Bluberrymuffin. Congratulations to you as well A happy and healthy 9 months to u


----------



## almosthere

oops! see page before this one for photo...


----------



## hatbox

almosthere said:


> if I am due to OV tomorrow, and my FMU OPK looks like this, then is this a sign I may OV late or may not OV at all? =( Starting to worry, suppose to O by today or tomorrow and my line is not even close to a pos...:cry:

You may just O a little later this month than you thought. Just because it didn't come when you thought it would doesn't mean that it won't. You may still get a positive tomorrow. Hang in there.


----------



## Madrid98

You may be O late almosthere. Try to relax Hun & keep up with the opk's. Do you temp too? The temp will give you a clue if you've O or not.


----------



## almosthere

No, I am going to by a therm. if this month is not a success, CVS has one for under 12 dollars which sounds like a steal?! Although not sure how they usually cost...


----------



## Madrid98

Check eBay. Mine was only under £4 so I'm sure it won't be expensive over there.


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Started bleeding and cramping really bad this morning, going to get my levels checked, but pretty sure its another MC :(


----------



## lubuto

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Started bleeding and cramping really bad this morning, going to get my levels checked, but pretty sure its another MC :(

Sorry to hear that Hun. Hope there is a miracle out there... Please keep us informed.


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Thank you I appreciate it.. And todays my birthday :(


----------



## happybeany

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Thank you I appreciate it.. And todays my birthday :(


Sorry you are having such a stressful birthday :( hope it's just bean getting comfy xxx praying for you


----------



## River54

AF arrived... on to December...


----------



## BeverleyLN

almosthere said:


> if I am due to OV tomorrow, and my FMU OPK looks like this, then is this a sign I may OV late or may not OV at all? =( Starting to worry, suppose to O by today or tomorrow and my line is not even close to a pos...:cry:


Your test looks stronger than mine the day before i OV.... keep testing twice daily and never with FMU x


----------



## hatbox

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Started bleeding and cramping really bad this morning, going to get my levels checked, but pretty sure its another MC :(

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

BeverleyLN said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> if I am due to OV tomorrow, and my FMU OPK looks like this, then is this a sign I may OV late or may not OV at all? =( Starting to worry, suppose to O by today or tomorrow and my line is not even close to a pos...:cry:
> 
> 
> Your test looks stronger than mine the day before i OV.... keep testing twice daily and never with FMU xClick to expand...

Well here is the confusing part...the CVS OPK strips instructions say to use FMU!!! But other ones say not too. So my strategy, haha, has been to do 1 FMU then another late afternoon/night.


----------



## almosthere

And so sorry armywife! FX for you it is just some abnormal bleeding not related to a MC!


----------



## meggabear

hello ladies :) I'm wanting to join in on the NOV wait I'm about to be starting my 2 weeks of the 2 week wait and if I am pregs it would have been a big surprise to us both as we were NTNP ( not trying not preventing) I'm aiming towards nov 30th just in case, fingers crossed for us all! :flower:


----------



## hoping4girl

well i think i'm out for this month...spotting today. I know its early, but I have never had implantation bleeding before so i highly doubt that is it. but, I guess only time will tell!!! lots of luck ladies!


----------



## BeverleyLN

FXed for ArmyWife.... as almostthere said i hope it is abnormal bleeding


----------



## Mrs.Resa

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Thank you I appreciate it.. And todays my birthday :(

I'm keeping you in my thoughts and sending you tons of good vibes. I hope everything works out. Happy birthday by the way :hugs:


----------



## camerashy

Af arrived today bang on time :cry:


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:*Saturday!!*2IVY2, DAYDREAM, DAYDREAMING22, MIKAYLASMOMMY, SANDY1222, STACEY333, and WISHFULx1!!::test::test:

:cake: Happy Birthday!! ARMYWIFE91210:cake:


:test::test:*TODAY, SUNDAY!!*CAMERASHY, MEADOWLARK, and RIVER54!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, THESMPSNS, GOODVIBES2, WABBLIT, xBOOCHANx, DAZED125, EVERHOPEFUL, NIX, TAMMY77, ALTAMON, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, SAITIFFEH, BETTY DRAPER, JBELL157, MRSKG, MUMMYP2B, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, DAYDREAM, MIKAYLASMOMMY, and WISHFULx1!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:MISS_ and MEGGABEAR!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months LUBUTU and SHANNONAREKI!!! :happydance::bfp:

MRSKG and DAYDREAM, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #217* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

PEPSICHIC, I hope that your tummy is not so sore today and you are feeling a little better :flower:

MRSKG, I hope all that BDg and CM monitoring is paying off. As for the LP, it can vary just as your cycle does. If you have a minute click my chart in my siggy, you can see my varying. I had 15, 18, and 21 LP. Longer LP is better because it allows for a fertilized egg to implant. GL FXD! :dust:

TWEAK, how is the BD going? Probably a couple more temps and you can see the crosshairs. :dust:

WABBLIT, congrats on the engagement :wedding: and on a wonderful trip to Venice. Sorry that AF flew in, but you will have TTC times as you enjoy the excitement of an engagement. :sex:

HAPPYBEANY, hang in there!!! Those white circles have a dotted crosshair so that is why it could mean you OVd at a different time. GL FXD!:dust:

QUEEN, it is possible that you did have AF as it is getting regular. Temping is the most accurate, and you should temp first thing in the morning. Same time daily. OPKs are used secondary to back the temp. It is a short window so it easy to miss the surge, as well it is just the surge, meaning when you get that positive OPK you OV 12-36 hours later. Most indicate that you should POAS between 12-8pm but you should read the box. As most women, I test twice to catch the surge and confirm with a smiley more expensive OPK. They should be started about 3 days after AF, most typically start at CD9 and stop once entering TWW.

BLKHAIRBEAUTY, yes, hide those tests.... so you don't test early. :dust:

1CRE8TIVGIRL, it is okay to have similar temps, sorry that it doesn't indicate PG... I wish it did, mine do that every few months.... GL :dust:

ILIKECAKE, I moved your test date.

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you DAYDREAMING22, SANDY1222, HOPING4GIRL, RIVER54, LALAR, MRSxxBOSS, ANTSYNEWLYWED, VMAG, BABYBLUESKYE, CIEL, CAMERASHY, and JUSTKIA!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

POSTALMOM, sorry about your pig :hugs: your chart however, still looks good. You are only 7DPO so it will take time, you should look at page 217 and see the egg journey to bfp. :dust:

SUNNIe, temping is the best way to confirm OV so it is ok if you need to take a break from OPKs. GL :dust:

ALMOST, I can't remember, but do you temp? I am not sure how you are positive you should be OVg.... The only way is with you temp as HATBOX mentioned.... GL :dust:

ARMYWIFE91210, I will keep you in my thoughts as you wait until the results are back. I hope you feel better soon and that your little bean is a super sticky one! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD15, OV is approaching... Donationations begin Tuesday!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far we are in that area so delivery on CD23 is scheduled but can be cancelled. I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Hoping to be 1DPO or Ovg on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## happybeany

camerashy said:


> Af arrived today bang on time :cry:

Sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## RNTTC2011

almosthere said:


> No, I am going to by a therm. if this month is not a success, CVS has one for under 12 dollars which sounds like a steal?! Although not sure how they usually cost...

I use the CVS brand one and it works well. No problems at all. I'm not sure how much I paid... probably $9-$12. GL with temping and don't get frustrated with it. Don't focus so much on the time as the pattern it creates. If you have that random temp, use the temp adjuster which is pretty accurate. FX'd for you!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Started bleeding and cramping really bad this morning, going to get my levels checked, but pretty sure its another MC :(

I'm so sorry!! :hugs: And I saw that it's your birthday today too. Happy Birthday! Let us know what your doctor says. FX'd it's not a MC! :hug:


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry army wife big hugs to you hope everything turns out ok xxx


----------



## Sunnie1984

Sunnie1984 said:


> it is possible that I ov'd today, had a temp drop yesterday and a rise today. Accompanied by excess saliva the last two days and incredible pelvic pain today. I don't really know what to call it but moving seems to jar it and I just feel like its made of glass. I had this last cycle on what I can now see is ovulation day.
> 
> Has anyone ever had the symptom of a "fragile pelvis" on the day of ovulation?
> 
> xxx

Anyone experienced this? 

Xxx


----------



## VMAG

:witch:


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hugs: VMAG! :hugs:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi can i be added for testing on the 22nd i know its only 2 days away, ive been on holiday thank you x


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hello ladies!! :hi: 

Well, got my crosshairs today! :happydance: but im a little concerned that we didnt bd AFTER ovulation. It was a very busy weekend. Does anyone think I should be concerned or do I have my bases covered?


----------



## DBZ34

Just had ov confirmed by FF. Finally in the TWW... :)


----------



## happybeany

kissesandhugs said:


> Hello ladies!! :hi:
> 
> Well, got my crosshairs today! :happydance: but im a little concerned that we didnt bd AFTER ovulation. It was a very busy weekend. Does anyone think I should be concerned or do I have my bases covered?


Have yuo got a link to your chart xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Hi, sorry I didn't update on the 17th!

Well 17th was BFN. However, I think I got my O date incorrect, and according to the new one, that would have only been 8dpo. So I am waiting until Wednesday the 23rd to test again, at the earliest.


----------



## kissesandhugs

happybeany said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! :hi:
> 
> Well, got my crosshairs today! :happydance: but im a little concerned that we didnt bd AFTER ovulation. It was a very busy weekend. Does anyone think I should be concerned or do I have my bases covered?
> 
> Hmm yeah it should be in my signature. is my siggy not showing up again? :dohh: I'm on my phone so I can't tell.
> 
> 
> Have yuo got a link to your chart xxClick to expand...

Yeah it should be in my siggy but its not showing up

Oh there ya go :)


----------



## LalaR

kissesandhugs said:


> Hello ladies!! :hi:
> 
> Well, got my crosshairs today! :happydance: but im a little concerned that we didnt bd AFTER ovulation. It was a very busy weekend. Does anyone think I should be concerned or do I have my bases covered?

The best days are ov -2, ov -1 and ov days according to FF so I would say you should be ok. Good luck.


----------



## TheSmpsns

I forgot to update you guys, I was supposed to start on 11/14, started 6 days early!! boo. Moving on to December.


----------



## daydream

Update for today. Still spotting in the AM. No AF though. :bfn: this morning. Temp is still constant, hasn't taken a nose dive yet. If AF still hasn't arrived by tomorrow, I'm going to go out and get a FRER in case my ICs are lying to me, haha. Right now, just have to wait and see!


----------



## JoanneBirnie

im testing and due on the 1st and im soooo nervousxxxx


----------



## PostalMom

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Thank you I appreciate it.. And todays my birthday :(

Happy birthday! My brother and sister in law just moved from fort stewart!! Wonder if you know the Floyd family.?


----------



## almosthere

okay random q....supposed to OV tomorrow & super low cervix? was super high yesterday though, very confused, is this a bad sign or can i not track ov by cervical position? like does it differ for everyone?


----------



## Canada8

kissesandhugs said:


> Hello ladies!! :hi:
> 
> Well, got my crosshairs today! :happydance: but im a little concerned that we didnt bd AFTER ovulation. It was a very busy weekend. Does anyone think I should be concerned or do I have my bases covered?

I didn't bd after ov and I got my bfp


----------



## kissesandhugs

Canada8 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! :hi:
> 
> Well, got my crosshairs today! :happydance: but im a little concerned that we didnt bd AFTER ovulation. It was a very busy weekend. Does anyone think I should be concerned or do I have my bases covered?
> 
> I didn't bd after ov and I got my bfpClick to expand...

Ohh yay that makes me feel much better :) thank u!


----------



## cckarting

almost there-my cervix moves and changed thoughout the day so you never really can go by your cp. mine is higher in the mornings and lower towards evening and can change from soft to firm throughout the day also! GL


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> Canada8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! :hi:
> 
> Well, got my crosshairs today! :happydance: but im a little concerned that we didnt bd AFTER ovulation. It was a very busy weekend. Does anyone think I should be concerned or do I have my bases covered?
> 
> I didn't bd after ov and I got my bfpClick to expand...
> 
> Ohh yay that makes me feel much better :) thank u!Click to expand...

You're supposed to BD every day 4 days prior to Ov, and then on Ov day! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so ecstatic! I know I Oed for sure now! 

I got my +OPK two days ago and now my nips hurt to the touch, and they hurt to the touch every time I O! :happydance: We also BDed yesterday and that's O day according to countdowntopregnancy, FF hasn't given me crosshairs just yet but I over road it to go by OPKs! :thumbup:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0994.jpg


----------



## blkhairbeauty

looks like im out ladies...was kinda hoping this oops would have been good, AF got me earlier this evening(while i was at a slumber party with my girlfriends ha ha). Good luck to all you ladies hope you get your BFP!!!! :D


----------



## Ilikecake

So torn, I dont know wether to do a test or not. I have a couple of dull af signs but nothing much really.


----------



## happybeany

No AF still :D yippeee. I hope she doesn't get me! I'm 9DPO now, so every day is better for my LP especially as I was thinking it was uber short :D


----------



## almosthere

no sign of O yet, according to my ticker, one more day to go..hmm very light OPK =/


----------



## BeverleyLN

almosthere said:


> no sign of O yet, according to my ticker, one more day to go..hmm very light OPK =/

Gets lots of BDing in anyway remember those little :spermy: can live for a few days!


----------



## plastikpony

Hello ladies!!! I could use a little help with this one! Might be a little TMI, but if anyone can help me I'm sure you ladies can. This is my first month TTC so I'm not sure what to expect.

So I went to the little ladies room earlier to use the toilet, (TMI coming up) and when I wiped there were two little pink spots! Nothing on my undies, but definitely two little spots on the toilet paper. I have been checking every time I go to the loo (weird I know) and this is the first time the wipe hasnt been completely clear. I wiped again to check, and again, a few small pink spots! When I went to the bathroom later (maybe 2 hours later) the wipe was completely clear again. 

What does it mean? If Im on a 28 day cycle, isnt it too late for implantation spotting (4 days before AF)?

Thoughts anyone?
xxx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

plastikpony said:


> Hello ladies!!! I could use a little help with this one! Might be a little TMI, but if anyone can help me I'm sure you ladies can. This is my first month TTC so I'm not sure what to expect.
> 
> So I went to the little ladies room earlier to use the toilet, (TMI coming up) and when I wiped there were two little pink spots! Nothing on my undies, but definitely two little spots on the toilet paper. I have been checking every time I go to the loo (weird I know) and this is the first time the wipe hasnt been completely clear. I wiped again to check, and again, a few small pink spots! When I went to the bathroom later (maybe 2 hours later) the wipe was completely clear again.
> 
> What does it mean? If Im on a 28 day cycle, isnt it too late for implantation spotting (4 days before AF)?
> 
> Thoughts anyone?
> xxx

How do you know it's 4 days before AF? Do you temp? Or are you just using cycle averages? There's a chart/picture posted a few pages ago that shows a post o cycle that's very helpful... could be implantattional or could be early AF... you could try a HPT in the morning or just wait it out for a few days... good luck!


----------



## almosthere

BeverleyLN said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> no sign of O yet, according to my ticker, one more day to go..hmm very light OPK =/
> 
> Gets lots of BDing in anyway remember those little :spermy: can live for a few days!Click to expand...

We have def. been making sure we are covering all bases this month, we have bdncd 3 nights in a row and the days before that, every other, so I know we would have a good chance, if only I could O!!! :wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> no sign of O yet, according to my ticker, one more day to go..hmm very light OPK =/
> 
> Gets lots of BDing in anyway remember those little :spermy: can live for a few days!Click to expand...
> 
> We have def. been making sure we are covering all bases this month, we have bdncd 3 nights in a row and the days before that, every other, so I know we would have a good chance, if only I could O!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

I Oed 6 days later than last cycles O date this time! I Oed CD17 last cycle and this cycle I Oed CD23!


----------



## BeverleyLN

You Will!! Don't worry...

Have a question ladies I can't describe how I feel today I'm so happy I just can't stop smiling!! Even though I'm only 7dpo and not testing for at least another 5 days (trying to aim for the 28th but I might cave by then) I've got a sore throat my bbs have started to ache but I'm so happy I could cry!! Has anyone every felt like this?


----------



## plastikpony

EAandBA_TTC said:


> plastikpony said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!! I could use a little help with this one! Might be a little TMI, but if anyone can help me I'm sure you ladies can. This is my first month TTC so I'm not sure what to expect.
> 
> So I went to the little ladies room earlier to use the toilet, (TMI coming up) and when I wiped there were two little pink spots! Nothing on my undies, but definitely two little spots on the toilet paper. I have been checking every time I go to the loo (weird I know) and this is the first time the wipe hasnt been completely clear. I wiped again to check, and again, a few small pink spots! When I went to the bathroom later (maybe 2 hours later) the wipe was completely clear again.
> 
> What does it mean? If Im on a 28 day cycle, isnt it too late for implantation spotting (4 days before AF)?
> 
> Thoughts anyone?
> xxx
> 
> How do you know it's 4 days before AF? Do you temp? Or are you just using cycle averages? There's a chart/picture posted a few pages ago that shows a post o cycle that's very helpful... could be implantattional or could be early AF... you could try a HPT in the morning or just wait it out for a few days... good luck!Click to expand...

I'm haven't been temping. I know that I o'd on 10 November because I felt it and because of the changes in my cm. Just working on average luteal cycles at the moment.

Thanks for the help :) I'll definately try and track down that chart!


----------



## almosthere

lizlovelust said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> no sign of O yet, according to my ticker, one more day to go..hmm very light OPK =/
> 
> Gets lots of BDing in anyway remember those little :spermy: can live for a few days!Click to expand...
> 
> We have def. been making sure we are covering all bases this month, we have bdncd 3 nights in a row and the days before that, every other, so I know we would have a good chance, if only I could O!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I Oed 6 days later than last cycles O date this time! I Oed CD17 last cycle and this cycle I Oed CD23!Click to expand...

Oh man that is a pretty big gap, I am going crazyyy. At this point I just feel like I want my two OPK lines, forget about a + HPT, can't get there without the other lines! Haha, I am trying to stay as hopefuly as possible, but it sure isn't easy being so hopeful & patient!! I do not know how women cope with waiting years for their BFP! :nope: FX for us all!


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> no sign of O yet, according to my ticker, one more day to go..hmm very light OPK =/
> 
> Gets lots of BDing in anyway remember those little :spermy: can live for a few days!Click to expand...
> 
> We have def. been making sure we are covering all bases this month, we have bdncd 3 nights in a row and the days before that, every other, so I know we would have a good chance, if only I could O!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I Oed 6 days later than last cycles O date this time! I Oed CD17 last cycle and this cycle I Oed CD23!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man that is a pretty big gap, I am going crazyyy. At this point I just feel like I want my two OPK lines, forget about a + HPT, can't get there without the other lines! Haha, I am trying to stay as hopefuly as possible, but it sure isn't easy being so hopeful & patient!! I do not know how women cope with waiting years for their BFP! :nope: FX for us all!Click to expand...

Yea I know right! 

I think we are Oing late this cycle because we both got off BCPs 3 cycles ago and our bodies are trying to regulate! :thumbup:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations shannon!!!!


----------



## almosthere

lizlovelust said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> no sign of O yet, according to my ticker, one more day to go..hmm very light OPK =/
> 
> Gets lots of BDing in anyway remember those little :spermy: can live for a few days!Click to expand...
> 
> We have def. been making sure we are covering all bases this month, we have bdncd 3 nights in a row and the days before that, every other, so I know we would have a good chance, if only I could O!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I Oed 6 days later than last cycles O date this time! I Oed CD17 last cycle and this cycle I Oed CD23!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man that is a pretty big gap, I am going crazyyy. At this point I just feel like I want my two OPK lines, forget about a + HPT, can't get there without the other lines! Haha, I am trying to stay as hopefuly as possible, but it sure isn't easy being so hopeful & patient!! I do not know how women cope with waiting years for their BFP! :nope: FX for us all!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I know right!
> 
> I think we are Oing late this cycle because we both got off BCPs 3 cycles ago and our bodies are trying to regulate! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey, as long as they are completely back to normal by DEC I will be a happy camper, gotta get the eggy in 2011!!! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> no sign of O yet, according to my ticker, one more day to go..hmm very light OPK =/
> 
> Gets lots of BDing in anyway remember those little :spermy: can live for a few days!Click to expand...
> 
> We have def. been making sure we are covering all bases this month, we have bdncd 3 nights in a row and the days before that, every other, so I know we would have a good chance, if only I could O!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I Oed 6 days later than last cycles O date this time! I Oed CD17 last cycle and this cycle I Oed CD23!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man that is a pretty big gap, I am going crazyyy. At this point I just feel like I want my two OPK lines, forget about a + HPT, can't get there without the other lines! Haha, I am trying to stay as hopefuly as possible, but it sure isn't easy being so hopeful & patient!! I do not know how women cope with waiting years for their BFP! :nope: FX for us all!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I know right!
> 
> I think we are Oing late this cycle because we both got off BCPs 3 cycles ago and our bodies are trying to regulate! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, as long as they are completely back to normal by DEC I will be a happy camper, gotta get the eggy in 2011!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know right? Me too! I Oed CD23 and we BDed that morning! :happydance:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hmmm....so huge temp drop this morning, Idk what the heck that means? :shrug: since I O'ed I've been over-analyzing each temp lol! But its still above the coverline, any ideas? :flower:


----------



## Tweak0605

kissesandhugs said:


> Hmmm....so huge temp drop this morning, Idk what the heck that means? :shrug: since I O'ed I've been over-analyzing each temp lol! But its still above the coverline, any ideas? :flower:

I over analyze all my temps post O :dohh: I had a wicked temp drop at 6 DPO last cycle, below the coverline. I've also seen plenty of charts on FF that showed temp drops around 3-4 DPO.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Tweak0605 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm....so huge temp drop this morning, Idk what the heck that means? :shrug: since I O'ed I've been over-analyzing each temp lol! But its still above the coverline, any ideas? :flower:
> 
> I over analyze all my temps post O :dohh: I had a wicked temp drop at 6 DPO last cycle, below the coverline. I've also seen plenty of charts on FF that showed temp drops around 3-4 DPO.Click to expand...

Okay, good lol makes me feel better :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:*TODAY!!*~CHIPPER~, ILIKECAKE, MRSLOTUS, SUPERWOMANTTC, and TTCPOSTTVR!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, GOODVIBES2, xBOOCHANx, DAZED125, EVERHOPEFUL, NIX, TAMMY77, ALTAMON, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, SAITIFFEH, BETTY DRAPER, JBELL157, MRSKG, MUMMYP2B, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, DAYDREAM, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, and MEADOWLARK!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Lady!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:MUMMYOF2GIRLZ!! GL :dust: 


Well Ladies that got BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #217* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

KISSES, From your chart, I can't tell if you BD enough because it isn't indicated on it, however, the best days for conception are 2-O, 1-O, OV, and OV-1. So you see to be covered. As for that dip (page 217) it could be implantation. Don't worry, as long as you are over coverline you are conisdered to have a high temp.... GL :dust:

DBZ, YAY for crosshairs! You and kisses are going to be bump buddies!! :dust:

SAITIFFEH, good luck testing Hun, I am keeping you on y our original test date. :dust:

TWEAK, hang in there Hun!

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you THESMPSNS and BLKHAIRBEAUTY!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

DAYDREAM, GL testing today!!! :dust:

JOANNEBIRNIE, GL with your December bfp!!!:dust:

ALMOST, Cervical position is not as reliable as temping neither OPKs. I wouldn't judge solely on that. :dust:

LIZ, I would take the override off Hun, after 3 temps above coverline, FF will place your crosshairs up, like around 3DPO. :dust:

HAPPYBEANY, sounds good thus far, I hope :af: for 10 months!!! :dust:

PLASTIKPONY, no, it is not too late to be implantation. I think that you are not totally accurate on the OV, AF, and LP as mentioned. If you look at page 21, you will see the diagram. Your averages are not concrete to go by and this time, AF could be further away as well as LP be a different length, GL... :dust:

BEVERLEY, I hope this happiness you are experiencing is a sign that lasts through the bfp for 10 months!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donations Tomorrow morning, 1 down 4 to go!!! CD16, CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## almosthere

yay MRSMM almost in the TWW. Maybe we will O the same day! haha


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm off to town to buy a test! Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## kissesandhugs

MrsMM24 said:


> KISSES, From your chart, I can't tell if you BD enough because it isn't indicated on it, however, the best days for conception are 2-O, 1-O, OV, and OV-1. So you see to be covered. As for that dip (page 217) it could be implantation. Don't worry, as long as you are over coverline you are conisdered to have a high temp.... GL :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Hmmm idk why it won't show up on there :shrug: But I did BD 2-O 1-O OV but not OV-1. Thanks!!! :flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ilikecake said:


> I'm off to town to buy a test! Wish me luck ladies.

LOTS OF :dust: KEEP US UPDATED!!


----------



## DBZ34

kissesandhugs said:


> Hmmm....so huge temp drop this morning, Idk what the heck that means? :shrug: since I O'ed I've been over-analyzing each temp lol! But its still above the coverline, any ideas? :flower:


I checked out your chart. We're on the same cycle. How cool. I ov'd at CD16 and am 4DPO today too. 

Anyway, a temp dip at 4DPO is usually attributed to the amount of estrogen in your body. If there's a lot, you'll have a dip. It happens quite a bit it seems, from what I've read on the internet. I had one two cycles ago. Your temp should go back up tomorrow. A dip in a few days could be implantation. ;) Keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month (and mine too)!! :)


----------



## kezzaside

Possibly 11 days late :(


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck ilikecake xx

I caved in an called epu to ask advice on how long to wait for bfp if I am pregnant she said a week do you think that week is from day af due? I'm 5 days late x

She also said not to think about it an go about normal life x easy for her to say x how can I forget when I feel sick my back is killing me an I have shooting pains going through my boobs! Never mind all my other symptoms aaaargh just want to know one way or another now! Can wait till wed when I'll be a wk late but not the thought of waiting till next Monday hopefully I will know one way or another soon xx

Congrats on all the bfp's an baby dust to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Stacey333

AF got me. Off to December thread.


----------



## Mrskg

kezzaside said:


> Possibly 11 days late :(

:hugs: my heart goes out to you xxx are you getting bfn? Do you feel pregnant? Xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

kissesandhugs said:


> Hmmm....so huge temp drop this morning, Idk what the heck that means? :shrug: since I O'ed I've been over-analyzing each temp lol! But its still above the coverline, any ideas? :flower:

It looks similar to the dip you had around that same dpo last month, I think your fine hun, any temp above coverline is good! :thumbup:


----------



## kezzaside

Mrskg said:


> kezzaside said:
> 
> 
> Possibly 11 days late :(
> 
> :hugs: my heart goes out to you xxx are you getting bfn? Do you feel pregnant? XxxClick to expand...

Well iv been getting BFN's... I last tested 4 days ago as i'v run out of tests. I dont really no, but i wouldnt know what it feels like.. I had symptoms at first like cramps, white spots and veiny boobs, nausea... But also thats when i got back from egypt, so it could of been the travelling. I get little flutters here and there.. And iv had major headache for 2 days now. But all other symptoms have gone now xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

DBZ34 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm....so huge temp drop this morning, Idk what the heck that means? :shrug: since I O'ed I've been over-analyzing each temp lol! But its still above the coverline, any ideas? :flower:
> 
> 
> I checked out your chart. We're on the same cycle. How cool. I ov'd at CD16 and am 4DPO today too.
> 
> Anyway, a temp dip at 4DPO is usually attributed to the amount of estrogen in your body. If there's a lot, you'll have a dip. It happens quite a bit it seems, from what I've read on the internet. I had one two cycles ago. Your temp should go back up tomorrow. A dip in a few days could be implantation. ;) Keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month (and mine too)!! :)Click to expand...

Oh wow we are on the same cycle :happydance: cool!! & thanks for the insight :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

kissesandhugs said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> KISSES, From your chart, I can't tell if you BD enough because it isn't indicated on it, however, the best days for conception are 2-O, 1-O, OV, and OV-1. So you see to be covered. As for that dip (page 217) it could be implantation. Don't worry, as long as you are over coverline you are conisdered to have a high temp.... GL :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**
> 
> Hmmm idk why it won't show up on there :shrug: But I did BD 2-O 1-O OV but not OV-1. Thanks!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Kisses - you need to add it to the settings for your homepage. Click Sharing on to top bar then Setup, there's an option for Publish Intercourse Data. HTH :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

ickle pand said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> KISSES, From your chart, I can't tell if you BD enough because it isn't indicated on it, however, the best days for conception are 2-O, 1-O, OV, and OV-1. So you see to be covered. As for that dip (page 217) it could be implantation. Don't worry, as long as you are over coverline you are conisdered to have a high temp.... GL :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**
> 
> Hmmm idk why it won't show up on there :shrug: But I did BD 2-O 1-O OV but not OV-1. Thanks!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Kisses - you need to add it to the settings for your homepage. Click Sharing on to top bar then Setup, there's an option for Publish Intercourse Data. HTH :)Click to expand...

Lol! Yep I just did it, and it took me a while to find it :dohh: thank you!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Tested this morning and :bfn:, but no sign of Aunt Flo either. It was a crystal clear BFN, but I still have hope because I didn't think I'd make it this far! OH and I will be flying tomorrow and traveling light with only carry on luggage. No shame in my game... one of my bags will have at least 20 ic tests to last me til Friday morning! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

No probs kisses. I wouldn't worry about not Bding after ov. Before is much more important and you've got that covered perfectly :)


----------



## PepsiChic

AF due tomorrow - tummy is sore but not cramping. I dont feel "pregnant" but i dont feel like AF is coming either. Maybe after tomorrow i'll be joining limbo land.

cant it be the 24th already?!

oh and its my dads birthday today - Happy Birthday dad :happydance: i love and miss you cant wait to fly home and see you in February! :cloud9:


----------



## hoping4girl

well...after my very very light spotting yesterday morning I have had no more spotting. CM is pretty much gone (which is actually good for me, I don't remember ever having CM when I was pregnant w/ my boys at first!) and temps are still up (I havent really been temping ths month, but I have been taking my temps for the past few days and they are super high!) 7dpo....bbs are slightly sore, but not really that bad. some pulling in lower abs, like i'm gaining weight really fast. :) last night my left ovary was doing some dull throbbing, not sure what that means at all any thought would be welcome! hoping all these things mean something good...lots of luck ladies!!


----------



## lizlovelust

im so excited to test this cycle cause i know we BDed on O day and we have a high chance!! im so anxious!! :)


----------



## kezzaside

Good luck Liz, when you testing? x


----------



## Nix

Hi everyone.I havent been about for a while. Trying to chill and not stress so much  Congratulations to all with their BFPs.

Thanks for the Happy Birthdays last week  No news at the mo really. I did a test on CD 29 and it was BFN, did it with FMU so pretty sure it would have been BFP by then if i was pregnant as my other 3 little ones all came up on CD28. AF usually comes between CD 28 and CD 34. Never been any longer. Im now on CD 35 and no sign. I don't feel pregnant and pretty sure I'm not. Having very thick white CM. Noticed this when checking my cervix today. Hubby is hopefully bringing a test home with him later. xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

im due for AF dec. 4th or 5th, but im going to test 7dpo and onward! lol so the 26th at the earliest :)


----------



## 12darcy

lizlovelust said:


> im due for AF dec. 4th or 5th, but im going to test 7dpo and onward! lol so the 26th at the earliest :)


I am with ya on the 4th or 5th of dec. Wont test until then, I think. haha:dohh:


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm about to do a test, so nervous!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ilikecake said:


> I'm about to do a test, so nervous!

:test: Let us know the results! FX'd


----------



## Ilikecake

:bfn: :cry:

I thought I could see something IRL, but it's a blatent negative.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01804.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## KozmikKitten

Oh darn! So sorry...Keep testing until AF comes!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ilikecake said:


> :bfn: :cry:
> 
> I thought I could see something IRL, but it's a blatent negative.

:hugs: Not out yet!


----------



## Riliye

I lost my pregnancy yesterday at about 4.5 weeks. I guess that makes me an angel for this month.


----------



## Madrid98

Riliye said:


> I lost my pregnancy yesterday at about 4.5 weeks. I guess that makes me an angel for this month.

Sorry about your loss!! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

:hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Riliye said:


> I lost my pregnancy yesterday at about 4.5 weeks. I guess that makes me an angel for this month.

So sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## Canada8

so sorry


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Riliye said:


> I lost my pregnancy yesterday at about 4.5 weeks. I guess that makes me an angel for this month.

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## bfphopeful

Hello ladies. Please add me to the list Mrs MM24. I will be testing on the 26th of November.

Sending you all lots of of fairydust.


----------



## bfphopeful

Riliye said:


> I lost my pregnancy yesterday at about 4.5 weeks. I guess that makes me an angel for this month.

So sorry hun! Sending you lots of cuddles.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## girl friday

Sorry for your loss Riliye.
:hugs:

I have taken a few ICs, early I know but I'm getting one or two similar symptoms to when I got my :bfp: with DS. Only got :bfn: so far though. 

We go away for a few days Wednesday morning and get back on Sunday so I will be distracted from testing!


----------



## Nix

I'm so sorry Rilie :-( big hugs to you


----------



## Nix

my hubby brought me a test home..... within 10 seconds of peeing on it I got my BFP!! Cant believe it. Dont feel at all pregnant, a bit worried but dont think i got any symptoms with my son. xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Nix said:


> my hubby brought me a test home..... within 10 seconds of peeing on it I got my BFP!! Cant believe it. Dont feel at all pregnant, a bit worried but dont think i got any symptoms with my son. xxx

[email protected]:happydance:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nix said:


> my hubby brought me a test home..... within 10 seconds of peeing on it I got my BFP!! Cant believe it. Dont feel at all pregnant, a bit worried but dont think i got any symptoms with my son. xxx

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## girl friday

Nix said:


> my hubby brought me a test home..... within 10 seconds of peeing on it I got my BFP!! Cant believe it. Dont feel at all pregnant, a bit worried but dont think i got any symptoms with my son. xxx



Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

xx


----------



## Edamame

Riliye said:


> I lost my pregnancy yesterday at about 4.5 weeks. I guess that makes me an angel for this month.

So sorry to hear, Riliye. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw crap.. FF gave me my crosshairs and says I Oed CD22 and we didn't BD until morning of CD23, I don't think I have a chance now :cry::cry:


----------



## Ilikecake

lizlovelust said:


> Aw crap.. FF gave me my crosshairs and says I Oed CD22 and we didn't BD until morning of CD23, I don't think I have a chance now :cry::cry:

Don't give up hope and STOP stressing about everything!! :flower::hugs:

Me and OH only dtd twice this month! and i'm still staying positive.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

lizlovelust said:


> Aw crap.. FF gave me my crosshairs and says I Oed CD22 and we didn't BD until morning of CD23, I don't think I have a chance now :cry::cry:

If the crosshairs are right than you definitely still have a shot!! Your egg will last for up to 24 hrs before it begins to break down so the fact that you had :sex: the following morning is GREAT!! FX for you hun!!


----------



## lizlovelust

1cre8tivgrl said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Aw crap.. FF gave me my crosshairs and says I Oed CD22 and we didn't BD until morning of CD23, I don't think I have a chance now :cry::cry:
> 
> If the crosshairs are right than you definitely still have a shot!! Your egg will last for up to 24 hrs before it begins to break down so the fact that you had :sex: the following morning is GREAT!! FX for you hun!!Click to expand...

You really think I have a good chance? My +OPK was the strongest at 10pm CD22. We BDed the following morning around 11am. :shrug:

FF says I have a poor chance


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I think you have a great chance!! Don't loose hope hun! :hugs:


----------



## saitiffeh

AF came today! On to my Xmas BFP!!!


----------



## happybeany

Congrats Nix!

CALM DOWN LIZ :haha: I think you're fine - sounds like you bd'd at a good time :D


----------



## lizlovelust

Well howcome FF says I have a poor chance then? :(


----------



## almosthere

ignore FF use that as a guide, but overall i would pay more attention to temping and opks more so than FF...just my opinion, and be happy you Od! I am still waiting over here! :blush:


----------



## Ilikecake

lizlovelust said:


> Well howcome FF says I have a poor chance then? :(

Calm down!!! All this stressing is no good for you :hugs: You STILL have a chance :flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> Well howcome FF says I have a poor chance then? :(

How can you tell what FF says? Lol


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> ignore FF use that as a guide but overall i would would attention to temping and opks more so than FF...just my opinion, and be happy you Od! I am still waiting over here! :blush:

I was just so happy cause I thought I had a high chance, then FF ripped it away from me :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well howcome FF says I have a poor chance then? :(
> 
> How can you tell what FF says? LolClick to expand...

Cause I pay the monthly 10 dollar membership and I get more stuff than just the free membership :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

I'm cheap & refuse to get the VIP :haha: But perhaps I will do that if worse comes to worse, sure do hope not though! :wacko:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well howcome FF says I have a poor chance then? :(
> 
> How can you tell what FF says? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Cause I pay the monthly 10 dollar membership and I get more stuff than just the free membership :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ohhhhh gotcha!! :dohh:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

My temp dropped this morning @ 14DPO... I'm sure AF is on her way... Not sure if we'll be trying in December or taking a break for the month...


----------



## MichelleW

lizlovelust said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> ignore FF use that as a guide but overall i would would attention to temping and opks more so than FF...just my opinion, and be happy you Od! I am still waiting over here! :blush:
> 
> I was just so happy cause I thought I had a high chance, then FF ripped it away from me :cry:Click to expand...

Hey Liz,

It doesnt mean you dont have a chance, its just calculates it on how much b'ding you do around ovulation, the more you do this increases your chance of catching the egg, but at the end of the day it only takes one of them and there have been months were mines says high and not caught the eggy, dont get too hung up on that! I have the VIP membership too xx


----------



## happybeany

I'm sure you're fine hun you still have a chance ignore FF :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Ilikecake

Boo, think i'm out this month. I have sore boobs and a crampy belly, I keep needing to go for a poo too (sorry!) but i'm struggling. So I think AF is on her way.
I may take a break next month.


----------



## happybeany

Ilikecake said:


> Boo, think i'm out this month. I have sore boobs and a crampy belly, I keep needing to go for a poo too (sorry!) but i'm struggling. So I think AF is on her way.
> I may take a break next month.

I got exactly the same as you today hun :(


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> ignore FF use that as a guide but overall i would would attention to temping and opks more so than FF...just my opinion, and be happy you Od! I am still waiting over here! :blush:
> 
> I was just so happy cause I thought I had a high chance, then FF ripped it away from me :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: Don't give up hope. Just because you didn't get in a lot of BDing around O doesn't mean you're out completely. Remember, it only takes once sometimes. A poor chance doesn't mean no chance at all. And BDing the morning after Ov is great because the egg is in there for at least 24 hours. You still could have caught the egg! So, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you that you'll get your BFP. Until then....relax. ;)


----------



## VMAG

EAandBA_TTC said:


> My temp dropped this morning @ 14DPO... I'm sure AF is on her way... Not sure if we'll be trying in December or taking a break for the month...

We have been married and TTC for 5 months too...its takes its toll, doesn't it? I feel your pain :flower:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

awww due to test tomorrow due af today no show but ive got a constant light crampy pains tender boobs loads of cm, heartburn and slight on off nausea was so positive till cramps started... :-(


----------



## kissesandhugs

Sooo 4dpo & I'm sooooo incredibly sick! very achy body & chills. I know its way too early for symptoms so im pretty sure im getting the flu, hope it doesnt effect implantation :(


----------



## Hold

I think I just got my bfp!!! :D


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

VMAG said:


> EAandBA_TTC said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped this morning @ 14DPO... I'm sure AF is on her way... Not sure if we'll be trying in December or taking a break for the month...
> 
> We have been married and TTC for 5 months too...its takes its toll, doesn't it? I feel your pain :flower:Click to expand...


I know compared to some 5 months is nothing... but I'm losing the excitement factor, and I'm feeling more resentment & jealousy for those who don't have to try as hard... And I know some have a more complicated story then they let on. In the past week 2 of my 4 best friends IRL have announced their pregnant due in July. Im totally happy for them, but Im also upset that Im not joining them This was a particularly difficult AF arrival for me.


----------



## VMAG

Me too! I had a complete breakdown the night my temp dropped. I need to find a hobby to keep myself from obsessing this month lol. It gets a little out of control sometimes. I just ordered an ovacue (rental) so I guess this will be my new obsession. I also just read about those TTC psychics-I hope I don't get into that. I think anything is possible at this point though, because I am slowly losing my mind. :wacko:


----------



## VMAG

hold said:


> i think i just got my bfp!!! :d

congratulations!!!


----------



## babydrms

Feeling really crampy and had a little spotting today...If it is going to come I assume sooner than later at this point. 

Due to test the 25th'ish... :nope:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hold said:


> I think I just got my bfp!!! :D

Congrats!! :happydance: So excited for you!


----------



## goodvibes2

mrsMM24, could you please remove me from testing november 28th. i still haven't ovulated yet. I might be today, if my temps stay up for the next 3 days. So I will be moving on to the december thread. :) :dust: to everyone.


----------



## calliebaby

Can you please add me? I will be testing on the 30th.


----------



## Dazed125

Witch arrived. On to December


----------



## DBZ34

4dpo for me was full of little cramps and a backache. Today, I've got a runny nose and some gas. SS has started already! I thought I'd be able to hold out a little longer....


----------



## missbabes

AF should be due for me today, but not really feeling a thing compared to how it felt just a couple of days go, felt like it was going to appear at any moment. Just might get to test tomorrow afterall.

:hugs: For all the angels and congrats to everyone that got their BFPs

Lots of baby dust for everyone that is still waiting


----------



## kmbabycrazy

mummyof2girlz said:


> awww due to test tomorrow due af today no show but ive got a constant light crampy pains tender boobs loads of cm, heartburn and slight on off nausea was so positive till cramps started... :-(

I have to tell you that you shouldn't give up hope because I have cramping like period cramping but I got my BFP I also spotted the day before I got it so I thought for sure I was out and I still got preggers. 

FXd for you hun xx


----------



## cloud9

can you add me too? im 5dpo today and will be testing on 30th november! good luck everyone!!


----------



## Bettydraper

I'm out. Onwards and upwards, see you in December xx


----------



## Ilikecake

2 days late now, not tested yet today. Convinced I'm out as lots of cramping and sore boobs.


----------



## ickle pand

Ilikecake - cramping and sore boobs are pregnancy symptoms too. Test!


----------



## lizlovelust

DBZ34 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> ignore FF use that as a guide but overall i would would attention to temping and opks more so than FF...just my opinion, and be happy you Od! I am still waiting over here! :blush:
> 
> I was just so happy cause I thought I had a high chance, then FF ripped it away from me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Don't give up hope. Just because you didn't get in a lot of BDing around O doesn't mean you're out completely. Remember, it only takes once sometimes. A poor chance doesn't mean no chance at all. And BDing the morning after Ov is great because the egg is in there for at least 24 hours. You still could have caught the egg! So, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you that you'll get your BFP. Until then....relax. ;)Click to expand...

yay well I hope I caught it then :wacko:


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, FF gave me cross-hairs for the first + OPK. So it says I'm 6 DPO. Not sure if I agree with that. I've been having lots of cramping and left ovary aching. Couldn't sleep in my normal position last night because of it. Less than week till testing!


----------



## lizlovelust

Tweak0605 said:


> Well, FF gave me cross-hairs for the first + OPK. So it says I'm 6 DPO. Not sure if I agree with that. I've been having lots of cramping and left ovary aching. Couldn't sleep in my normal position last night because of it. Less than week till testing!

Yea to be honest I don't think you've ovulated yet! I think your body geered up like mine did and never actually got there.


----------



## Tweak0605

lizlovelust said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Well, FF gave me cross-hairs for the first + OPK. So it says I'm 6 DPO. Not sure if I agree with that. I've been having lots of cramping and left ovary aching. Couldn't sleep in my normal position last night because of it. Less than week till testing!
> 
> Yea to be honest I don't think you've ovulated yet! I think your body geered up like mine did and never actually got there.Click to expand...

I think I ovulated but I don't agree with the first + OPK as ovulation day. I had incredible ovulation pains Friday (3rd day of + OPK) so I'm calling that O day. So I would say I'm 3-4 DPO, if anything.


----------



## lizlovelust

Tweak0605 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Well, FF gave me cross-hairs for the first + OPK. So it says I'm 6 DPO. Not sure if I agree with that. I've been having lots of cramping and left ovary aching. Couldn't sleep in my normal position last night because of it. Less than week till testing!
> 
> Yea to be honest I don't think you've ovulated yet! I think your body geered up like mine did and never actually got there.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ovulated but I don't agree with the first + OPK as ovulation day. I had incredible ovulation pains Friday (3rd day of + OPK) so I'm calling that O day. So I would say I'm 3-4 DPO, if anything.Click to expand...

But your temps haven't risen at alll....:wacko:


----------



## Tweak0605

lizlovelust said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Well, FF gave me cross-hairs for the first + OPK. So it says I'm 6 DPO. Not sure if I agree with that. I've been having lots of cramping and left ovary aching. Couldn't sleep in my normal position last night because of it. Less than week till testing!
> 
> Yea to be honest I don't think you've ovulated yet! I think your body geered up like mine did and never actually got there.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ovulated but I don't agree with the first + OPK as ovulation day. I had incredible ovulation pains Friday (3rd day of + OPK) so I'm calling that O day. So I would say I'm 3-4 DPO, if anything.Click to expand...
> 
> But your temps haven't risen at alll....:wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah I saw that too. Could it be since the temps are colder now at night? We shall see I guess. If not, I'll go to my doctor next month and bring my charts with me. So they can see what I've been doing and real temp rise this month (if it it doesn't happen.)


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations nix + hold!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Tweak0605 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Well, FF gave me cross-hairs for the first + OPK. So it says I'm 6 DPO. Not sure if I agree with that. I've been having lots of cramping and left ovary aching. Couldn't sleep in my normal position last night because of it. Less than week till testing!
> 
> Yea to be honest I don't think you've ovulated yet! I think your body geered up like mine did and never actually got there.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ovulated but I don't agree with the first + OPK as ovulation day. I had incredible ovulation pains Friday (3rd day of + OPK) so I'm calling that O day. So I would say I'm 3-4 DPO, if anything.Click to expand...
> 
> But your temps haven't risen at alll....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I saw that too. Could it be since the temps are colder now at night? We shall see I guess. If not, I'll go to my doctor next month and bring my charts with me. So they can see what I've been doing and real temp rise this month (if it it doesn't happen.)Click to expand...

It's only in the 20's here at night right now, I live in Minnesota and my temps are still going up after O.


----------



## Tweak0605

lizlovelust said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Well, FF gave me cross-hairs for the first + OPK. So it says I'm 6 DPO. Not sure if I agree with that. I've been having lots of cramping and left ovary aching. Couldn't sleep in my normal position last night because of it. Less than week till testing!
> 
> Yea to be honest I don't think you've ovulated yet! I think your body geered up like mine did and never actually got there.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ovulated but I don't agree with the first + OPK as ovulation day. I had incredible ovulation pains Friday (3rd day of + OPK) so I'm calling that O day. So I would say I'm 3-4 DPO, if anything.Click to expand...
> 
> But your temps haven't risen at alll....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I saw that too. Could it be since the temps are colder now at night? We shall see I guess. If not, I'll go to my doctor next month and bring my charts with me. So they can see what I've been doing and real temp rise this month (if it it doesn't happen.)Click to expand...
> 
> It's only in the 20's here at night right now, I live in Minnesota and my temps are still going up after O.Click to expand...


I guess I'll see in a week I guess. At least I have my charts to show my doctor/RE next month though. Hopefully they can do something for me then.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, I loved this thread, but it is time for me to head over to DEC. I am almost sure I will not OV this cycle, and my cervix is very firm and closed and less wet than previous days. Also, another confirmed neg. OPK. Almost used all 22 as of tomorrow night. Upset, and hoping my time will come end of next month if not Jan...


----------



## happybeany

My crosshairs disappeared! OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm so confused! *kicks ff*


----------



## ickle pand

happybeany - I hate it when that happens! What's the reason for the open circles you've got a few in the past few days? If it's due to waking at a different time, then try using the FF temp adjuster and see if that helps.


----------



## PostalMom

Hey ladies!! Please go to the two week wait and look at my tests!! I had some one else up load them!!! Please!!! Going crazy here!!


----------



## biggerfamily

I new here does this part of forum mean when others are testing for a BFP or what?

Sorry for asking as I still really new too this forum.. excuse me if posted something in wrong area. :dohh:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

So my temp dropped at 14DPO yesterday... But 24 hrs later no AF? Should I just wait it out, and maybe yesterday or today's temp was off for some reason? Is AF within 24hrs of a temp drop something that always happens for everyone? Or is it another one of those varies for every person signs? This was the first morning I didn't do a HPT because of yesterday's drop... Thoughts? Am I overanalyzing, and AF will be here later today?


----------



## KozmikKitten

PostalMom said:


> Hey ladies!! Please go to the two week wait and look at my tests!! I had some one else up load them!!! Please!!! Going crazy here!!

Hi there, I want to look but didnt find anything over on TWW....do you know the name of the thread your pics are posted in?


----------



## happybeany

ickle pand said:


> happybeany - I hate it when that happens! What's the reason for the open circles you've got a few in the past few days? If it's due to waking at a different time, then try using the FF temp adjuster and see if that helps.

Ooh okay, that worked! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2 


Thanks :flower: I'm so glad I've got you lot :haha:


----------



## Ilikecake

I've done a test and I'm sure there is the faintest line. I'm 2 days late now, would it not be darker if it was positive :s when I was pregnant with James I got a certain line the day of my missed period


----------



## KozmikKitten

Q for all...whats your take on diet soda during pregnancy?


----------



## happybeany

KozmikKitten said:


> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Please go to the two week wait and look at my tests!! I had some one else up load them!!! Please!!! Going crazy here!!
> 
> Hi there, I want to look but didnt find anything over on TWW....do you know the name of the thread your pics are posted in?Click to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/300592-welcome-two-week-wait-198.html


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:*TODAY!!* DEARBABY, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, WATERLILY!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, xBOOCHANx, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, ALTAMON, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, MRSKG, MUMMYP2B, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, DAYDREAM, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, ]~CHIPPER~, ILIKECAKE, MRSLOTUS, SUPERWOMANTTC, and TTCPOSTTVR!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:BFPHOPEFUL, ALLIEBABY, CLOUD9 and HOLD!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months NIX and HOLD!!! :happydance::bfp:

SUPERWOMANTTC, ILIKECAKE, GIRL FRIDAY, HAPPYBEANY, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #217* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

KISSES, I agree with ICKLE, before is better to have the swimmers there before you actually OV. Remember 2-O, 1-O, OV, and OV-1!!! :dust:

PEPSICHIC, almost test time, and happy belated birthday to your dad :cake:

HOPING, things are sounding really good for you !!! :dust:

LIZ, your chart looks fine with the crosshairs... As mentioned to KISSES, before OV is best... they are already swimming for the elusive egg. Remember 2-O, 1-O, OV, and O-1 are the greatest percentage of pregnancies. You crosshairs are dotted that is why there are a difference. Hun, you really need to do what you can to relax, this cannot be good for OV or implantation:dust:

12DARCY, come on over and join us in December. The link is on page one here, the front page.

EAANDBA, your temp rose, you could have had a late implantation, you are not out until AF so things are still looking good Hun! :dust:

DBZ, Those symptoms are sounding promising. :dust:

TWEAK, I agree with FF. The twinges and OV pain were indicative, that means OV started, the temp change indicates that the egg was released Hun. As well, your temps don't have to be super high, they have to be higher than coverline that is what makes it considered a high temp not neccesarily that it is fever high. Your chart looks excellent! :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you SAITIFFEH, DAZED125, and BETTYDRAPER!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December _(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

:hugs: I am so very sorry to hear of your loss RILIYE! :hugs: my thoughts are with you and y our family at this time.

GOODVIBES2 and ALMOST, See you ini December Hun!:dust:

BIGGERFAMILY, this thread is for those that are entering the TWW and want to get testing dates. You can read more on the first page of this thread. GL FXD!

HAPPYBEANY, Those white circles that I have been mentioning to you the last couple of days are throwing your chart off. Is there any way to fix them???


*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## hatbox

PostalMom said:


> Hey ladies!! Please go to the two week wait and look at my tests!! I had some one else up load them!!! Please!!! Going crazy here!!

I saw a line on the test on the left of the screen but couldn't see anything on the other two. I'm bad at line spotting but I saw a pretty good looking line on that left one.


----------



## KozmikKitten

happybeany said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Please go to the two week wait and look at my tests!! I had some one else up load them!!! Please!!! Going crazy here!!
> 
> Hi there, I want to look but didnt find anything over on TWW....do you know the name of the thread your pics are posted in?Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/300592-welcome-two-week-wait-198.htmlClick to expand...

I see a line on the far left test! :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing83

Hiya, 1 week and counting till af arrives.... Hoping the [email protected]£ch hurries up, can't wait to start with my monitor, however me and dh have been bding from the 10 th to the 20 th only missed the odd day, been using woman log pro on ipad to guesstimate days, af due 29 th nov.... So knowing my luck ( and massively hoping) I wont have to use it at all, but I love gadgets so part of me can't wait to try it... Here's hoping I soon get my bfp.... Pma x


----------



## hoping4girl

ah good luck MrsMM24!!!! my fingers are crossed for you!!!!


----------



## AltaMom

Sorry I'm so late in posting. The witch got me again! Guess I'm off to the December thread. Congrats to all who got BFP's, and good luck for those still waiting! xoxo


----------



## LovingLimes

biggerfamily said:


> I new here does this part of forum mean when others are testing for a BFP or what?
> 
> Sorry for asking as I still really new too this forum.. excuse me if posted something in wrong area. :dohh:



This part of the forum (Two Week Wait) is for those in 2ww after ovulation. People symptom spot and discuss topics that pertain to the 2ww. This specific thread is optional for people to say when they are going to test for their BFP. Say when you plan to test for pregnancy, she puts you in the list. When you test, say either BFN (big fat {or like me I use another "f" word in my head, lol} negative) or BFP (big fat positive). They have a list and keep track.


----------



## Ilikecake

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/805286-13dpo-tests.html

Here's todays tests :thumbup:


----------



## Tweak0605

MrsMM24 said:


> TWEAK, I agree with FF. The twinges and OV pain were indicative, that means OV started, the temp change indicates that the egg was released Hun. As well, your temps don't have to be super high, they have to be higher than coverline that is what makes it considered a high temp not neccesarily that it is fever high. Your chart looks excellent! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thanks hun. That's what I thought - I do too much Googling for my own good, and found that your temps/CH's can fluctuate from month to month. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## happybeany

GL MrsMM! It sounds fascinating, I'd love to see how it's all done (is that a bit weird? :haha:)

I fixed my chart, ickle pand helped :D


----------



## PostalMom

KozmikKitten said:


> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Please go to the two week wait and look at my tests!! I had some one else up load them!!! Please!!! Going crazy here!!
> 
> Hi there, I want to look but didnt find anything over on TWW....do you know the name of the thread your pics are posted in?Click to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/300592-welcome-two-week-wait-newpost.html

That's the link it sends to my email.. Welcome to the two week wait..


----------



## ickle pand

Happy to help :) It stops me staring endlessly at my chart when it's not doing anything interesting. My CBFM better ask for a stick tomorrow or I'm going to do a random OPK just for something to do lol!


----------



## happybeany

Haha! I thought about buying a CBFM, hubby said we couldn't afford it though humph! Is it good? I love POAS I've got sooo many opks and ics :haha:


----------



## phineas

Hey everyone :) 
first off i want to say thank u this site has kept me sane over the last few days! Im currently 5dpo and feeling soooo positive! Myself and oh are currently trying but not trying for baby no 2 our son is 6. Im only off the implanon (which i had for 6years) and its our first month after it. I got af a week after implanon out. Been temping and checkin cm all month so am positive on dates. 

what i found was on day of O after BD when i went to the loo i had no flow out of me?? I usually leak all over ha so hope thats a good sign. Also later that evening i got a dull headache that continued for the next 3days...?? 

ive had a lot of discharge (but cause its first month not sure whats normal for me) and im also VERY itchy all over..which i had with my son. ive had is constant back ache,like a dull throbbing and same with lower stomach pains.,different than af pains though.,not in same spot as af pains. Ha! My boobs been tingly.,but nothing major and im feeling sick! Hoping to test 30/31 :)


----------



## ~chipper~

just popping in - AF arrived for me today, 1 day late :( was supposed to test yesterday... Moving onto the Dec thread!

Congrats to the BFP's and HUGS to all that AF caught up with...

Thanks MrsMM for taking the time to do this, fantastic job as always !


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I'm not one to look too much into symptom spotting but i can't help but notice that my nips (sorry tmi) are sore which is very rare for me. I'm hoping this is a good sign. I still have about a week until i test! I can't wait to see the results


----------



## Mrskg

Gl chasing that eggy MrsMM xxxx

My update - 6days late still bfn - loads of symptoms - also read this could be linked to cysts? Went to doc he is testing me for everything but what i wanted - kidneys thyroid liver celiac an more! Wants me to get a MRI scan for back an leg??? He never felt belly for cysts? Managed to persuade him to do a quantative blood test though so happy about that but got a wk to wait on results x he couldn't answer why I feel pregnant or where my af is just said I'm probably not an probably stress (I'm impatient not stressed) so right now assuming I'm not pregnant an anything over an above is a bonus x x x


----------



## PepsiChic

so AF due today, still going to hold out on the testing. 

now normally i cramp right before AF shows up...im not cramping but my tummy is sore as all hell as if ive eaten too much. thinking this is not a good sign, if she show's 'll probably know by tonight.

send baby dust my way please to keep the witch away


----------



## phineas

PepsiChic said:


> so AF due today, still going to hold out on the testing.
> 
> now normally i cramp right before AF shows up...im not cramping but my tummy is sore as all hell as if ive eaten too much. thinking this is not a good sign, if she show's 'll probably know by tonight.
> 
> send baby dust my way please to keep the witch away

good luck and lots of baby dust to u :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Just thought I'd stop by and check in on everyone... Looks like there are a few new BFPs! Congrats to all the new mommies-to-be! And good luck to everyone still in the chase... especially our lovely MrsMM -- I so hope that this is your cycle!

I'm sitting at 8dpo. I am a bit sore in the bb area, have had some creamy white CM for the past several days and temps are still looking good, but not much else to report. Fingers crossed for a little Thanksgiving turkey! :)


----------



## momofone08

Just an update on me... I had a m/c on 11/9 at 5 weeks :( 

Congrats on all of the other BFP's


----------



## HollyMarie

BFP this morning - Due Date 1st August 2012 :-D


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS! :happydance: HOLLYMARIE! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

So sorry that AF flew in ALTAMOM and ~CHIPPER~ :hugs: If you are planning on TTC next cycle, join us in December. (front page link) :hugs:

PHINEAS, I have added you to the 30th Hun! GL :dust:

So sorry to hear of your loss MOMOFONE08 :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you and you family at this time! :hugs:

PEPSICHIC, I hope AF is just planning to stay away for the next 9-10 months! :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

So sorry to hear that, momofone08 :hugs:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

kmbabycrazy said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> awww due to test tomorrow due af today no show but ive got a constant light crampy pains tender boobs loads of cm, heartburn and slight on off nausea was so positive till cramps started... :-(
> 
> I have to tell you that you shouldn't give up hope because I have cramping like period cramping but I got my BFP I also spotted the day before I got it so I thought for sure I was out and I still got preggers.
> 
> FXd for you hun xxClick to expand...

i was going to test today as still no af but the cramps put me off wasting money lol doesnt seem as bad as usual af pains but its constant and feels like burning?? If no af tomorrow ill be buying a test first thing as will be 3 days late..


----------



## kissesandhugs

5 dpo & still very sick :( I hope its not the flu STAY AWAY!!!!


----------



## Ilikecake

mummyof2girlz said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> awww due to test tomorrow due af today no show but ive got a constant light crampy pains tender boobs loads of cm, heartburn and slight on off nausea was so positive till cramps started... :-(
> 
> I have to tell you that you shouldn't give up hope because I have cramping like period cramping but I got my BFP I also spotted the day before I got it so I thought for sure I was out and I still got preggers.
> 
> FXd for you hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> i was going to test today as still no af but the cramps put me off wasting money lol doesnt seem as bad as usual af pains but its constant and feels like burning?? If no af tomorrow ill be buying a test first thing as will be 3 days late..Click to expand...

How strange! Exactly the same number of days late and the same symptoms :flower:

Fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I am 4DPO today, CD26
Today the symptoms I'm having are:
-tender nips 
-increased CM (Looks and feels like EWCM)
-Mild/dull cramping
-Strong smelling urine

What do you ladies think?:shrug:


----------



## july_girl

Hello ladies, I thought I would have started by now. Whenever i'm due on it's usually on time, I usually start spotting on a monday and start fully on a tuesday. So far.... nothing!!. I think af is playing tricks on me, what a cow :haha:

Good luck to everyone! :flower:


----------



## cckarting

liz! you need to relax hun. 4 dpo is still way to early for symptoms. go back and look at the chart mrsmm put up. it might help you relax a little bit. stressing isn't good for O'ing, or for implanting! GL though


----------



## lizlovelust

cckarting said:


> liz! you need to relax hun. 4 dpo is still way to early for symptoms. go back and look at the chart mrsmm put up. it might help you relax a little bit. stressing isn't good for O'ing, or for implanting! GL though

I'm not stessing lol, I'm a POAS addict and a symptom spotter, can't help it. I'm just wondering why I have so much EWCM today at 4DPO


----------



## Ilikecake

lizlovelust said:


> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> liz! you need to relax hun. 4 dpo is still way to early for symptoms. go back and look at the chart mrsmm put up. it might help you relax a little bit. stressing isn't good for O'ing, or for implanting! GL though
> 
> I'm not stessing lol, I'm a POAS addict and a symptom spotter, can't help it. I'm just wondering why I have so much EWCM today at 4DPOClick to expand...

If you google it then pretty much every site will tell you the same, it's normal to have it at anytime, not just ovulation. The only time you should worry is if you're itching, burning, it smells etc.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ilikecake said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> liz! you need to relax hun. 4 dpo is still way to early for symptoms. go back and look at the chart mrsmm put up. it might help you relax a little bit. stressing isn't good for O'ing, or for implanting! GL though
> 
> I'm not stessing lol, I'm a POAS addict and a symptom spotter, can't help it. I'm just wondering why I have so much EWCM today at 4DPOClick to expand...
> 
> If you google it then pretty much every site will tell you the same, it's normal to have it at anytime, not just ovulation. The only time you should worry is if you're itching, burning, it smells etc.Click to expand...

Ohhh okay, thanks! I just thought CM was supposed to dry up after O:wacko:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ilikecake said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> liz! you need to relax hun. 4 dpo is still way to early for symptoms. go back and look at the chart mrsmm put up. it might help you relax a little bit. stressing isn't good for O'ing, or for implanting! GL though
> 
> I'm not stessing lol, I'm a POAS addict and a symptom spotter, can't help it. I'm just wondering why I have so much EWCM today at 4DPOClick to expand...
> 
> If you google it then pretty much every site will tell you the same, it's normal to have it at anytime, not just ovulation. The only time you should worry is if you're itching, burning, it smells etc.Click to expand...

Yep WSS^ I had watery ewcm too so I googled it & that's what they all said :)


----------



## Ilikecake

lizlovelust said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> liz! you need to relax hun. 4 dpo is still way to early for symptoms. go back and look at the chart mrsmm put up. it might help you relax a little bit. stressing isn't good for O'ing, or for implanting! GL though
> 
> I'm not stessing lol, I'm a POAS addict and a symptom spotter, can't help it. I'm just wondering why I have so much EWCM today at 4DPOClick to expand...
> 
> If you google it then pretty much every site will tell you the same, it's normal to have it at anytime, not just ovulation. The only time you should worry is if you're itching, burning, it smells etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh okay, thanks! I just thought CM was supposed to dry up after O:wacko:Click to expand...


It can happen at anytime, I did wonder the same which is why I had a google and then I spoke to my doctor about it. It's perfectly normal and healthy to have EWCM no matter what stage you're at.


----------



## ickle pand

happybeany said:


> Haha! I thought about buying a CBFM, hubby said we couldn't afford it though humph! Is it good? I love POAS I've got sooo many opks and ics :haha:

I like it - it takes the guesswork out of OPKs and because it tests for 2 hormones is more reliable, especially for women with PCOS like me. I got mine from ebay for about half the cost of the shops. It was brand new in a sealed box too, not second hand. I buy the sticks from there or amazon too because they're about half the price too. TTC can be an expensive business!


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm out! moving onto december!!! lots of luck ladies!


----------



## happybeany

ickle pand said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Haha! I thought about buying a CBFM, hubby said we couldn't afford it though humph! Is it good? I love POAS I've got sooo many opks and ics :haha:
> 
> I like it - it takes the guesswork out of OPKs and because it tests for 2 hormones is more reliable, especially for women with PCOS like me. I got mine from ebay for about half the cost of the shops. It was brand new in a sealed box too, not second hand. I buy the sticks from there or amazon too because they're about half the price too. TTC can be an expensive business!Click to expand...

The sticks looked expensive too.. I really want one though! I told dh that if I haven't conceived in the next 2 cycles I'm having one :)


Liz - my CM never dries up after O or AF, I thought I was really weird! Normally after O I have a combi sorta sticky and EW style CM :wacko: After AF I have EWCM! I think I'm a bit broken lol


----------



## PepsiChic

im wondering if i mistook the pains it hought was AF for indigestion - tmi but im super gassy and i never get indigestion! what is going on?!?!


----------



## littlebabyboy

testing 28th November! please add me to the list!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0995.jpg

I think I see something, either that or I'm going crazy with wishful thinking...:blush:

I couldn't wait to test... I'm a POAS!! :blush:

I'll be POAS every day until AF shows lol..


----------



## ickle pand

happybeany said:


> The sticks looked expensive too.. I really want one though! I told dh that if I haven't conceived in the next 2 cycles I'm having one :)

I get the sticks for about £7 delivered and that's enough for 2 cycles if you don't have very long ones. They take either 10 or 20 per cycle.



lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0995.jpg
> 
> I think I see something, either that or I'm going crazy with wishful thinking...:blush:
> 
> I couldn't wait to test... I'm a POAS!! :blush:
> 
> I'll be POAS every day until AF shows lol..

Liz - I'm sorry but there's no way you can get a line at 4DPO, that's the very earliest implantation can occur and it takes *at least* 2 days after that for enough HCG to build up in your urine to be testable. The earliest you can expect a BFP is about 8DPO so you've still got a way to go.


----------



## Ilikecake

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0995.jpg
> 
> I think I see something, either that or I'm going crazy with wishful thinking...:blush:
> 
> I couldn't wait to test... I'm a POAS!! :blush:
> 
> I'll be POAS every day until AF shows lol..

If I really really squint I can see something but it looks like an evap to me, sorry :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

:dohh:


----------



## Ilikecake

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=300101&d=1321973236

2 days late and this is my test. I can see a really faint line but I think its an evap.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ilikecake said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=300101&d=1321973236
> 
> 2 days late and this is my test. I can see a really faint line but I think its an evap.

I inverted it for you! It's totally a BFP!!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/DSC01860.jpg


----------



## Ilikecake

lizlovelust said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=300101&d=1321973236
> 
> 2 days late and this is my test. I can see a really faint line but I think its an evap.
> 
> I inverted it for you! It's totally a BFP!!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/DSC01860.jpgClick to expand...

Thanks for the tweak :thumbup:

I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I keep cramping on and off and I've gone dry like I normally do before af. I can't remember if the same happened with James :wacko: Me and OH dtd this morning which always brings on af if she's due...but still nothing :shrug:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ilikecake said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> awww due to test tomorrow due af today no show but ive got a constant light crampy pains tender boobs loads of cm, heartburn and slight on off nausea was so positive till cramps started... :-(
> 
> I have to tell you that you shouldn't give up hope because I have cramping like period cramping but I got my BFP I also spotted the day before I got it so I thought for sure I was out and I still got preggers.
> 
> FXd for you hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> i was going to test today as still no af but the cramps put me off wasting money lol doesnt seem as bad as usual af pains but its constant and feels like burning?? If no af tomorrow ill be buying a test first thing as will be 3 days late..Click to expand...
> 
> How strange! Exactly the same number of days late and the same symptoms :flower:
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both!!Click to expand...

ooo hopefully thats a good sign... ive been feeling sick a lot more than usual and gassy (sorry tmi) as well and v tired the cramps are the one thing thats putting me off testing just yet as usually i would have by now


----------



## KozmikKitten

OK girlies...if "a line is a line" then I got my :bfp:!! Came back a clear +, medium darkness line on a FRER. I'm 10/11dpo (I think, based on OPK's only). 

Cautiously excited...lost my last angel at 6.5 wks. Trying not to let the past ruin my happiness!


----------



## lizlovelust

KozmikKitten said:


> OK girlies...if "a line is a line" then I got my :bfp:!! Came back a clear +, medium darkness line on a FRER. I'm 10/11dpo (I think, based on OPK's only).
> 
> Cautiously excited...lost my last angel at 6.5 wks. Trying not to let the past ruin my happiness!

Lets see a photo!! 

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

KozmikKitten said:


> OK girlies...if "a line is a line" then I got my :bfp:!! Came back a clear +, medium darkness line on a FRER. I'm 10/11dpo (I think, based on OPK's only).
> 
> Cautiously excited...lost my last angel at 6.5 wks. Trying not to let the past ruin my happiness!

Yay! Congrats!!:flower:


----------



## KozmikKitten

lizlovelust said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> OK girlies...if "a line is a line" then I got my :bfp:!! Came back a clear +, medium darkness line on a FRER. I'm 10/11dpo (I think, based on OPK's only).
> 
> Cautiously excited...lost my last angel at 6.5 wks. Trying not to let the past ruin my happiness!
> 
> Lets see a photo!!
> 
> Congrats!!:happydance:Click to expand...

...not sure how to do that! I took a pic on my phone?!


----------



## lizlovelust

KozmikKitten said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> OK girlies...if "a line is a line" then I got my :bfp:!! Came back a clear +, medium darkness line on a FRER. I'm 10/11dpo (I think, based on OPK's only).
> 
> Cautiously excited...lost my last angel at 6.5 wks. Trying not to let the past ruin my happiness!
> 
> Lets see a photo!!
> 
> Congrats!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ...not sure how to do that! I took a pic on my phone?!Click to expand...

Send the photo to your email, save it to your desktop or where ever, go to photobucket.com (make an account if you don't have one) upload it there, you'll see several links under the photo, copy the one that has "" in it! and paste it here! :thumbup:


----------



## KozmikKitten

[IMG]https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h331/kozmikkitten/stick.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cckarting

you don't have to use a different site. you can go to go advanced (right next to post quick reply) then click on the paper clip choose the file upload it and post!


----------



## KozmikKitten

lizlovelust said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> OK girlies...if "a line is a line" then I got my :bfp:!! Came back a clear +, medium darkness line on a FRER. I'm 10/11dpo (I think, based on OPK's only).
> 
> Cautiously excited...lost my last angel at 6.5 wks. Trying not to let the past ruin my happiness!
> 
> Lets see a photo!!
> 
> Congrats!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ...not sure how to do that! I took a pic on my phone?!Click to expand...
> 
> Send the photo to your email, save it to your desktop or where ever, go to photobucket.com (make an account if you don't have one) upload it there, you'll see several links under the photo, copy the one that has "" in it! and paste it here! :thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> 
> That was easy, thanks!!Click to expand...


----------



## cckarting

def pos! congrats!!! H&H 9 months


----------



## KozmikKitten

cckarting said:


> you don't have to use a different site. you can go to go advanced (right next to post quick reply) then click on the paper clip choose the file upload it and post!

I'll remember that for next time! :thumbup: thanks!


----------



## lizlovelust

Deff a positive!! Congrats!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

lizlovelust said:


> Deff a positive!! Congrats!!

Thanks! And I'm from MN too. :flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yayy congrats kozmikkitten!


----------



## lizlovelust

KozmikKitten said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Deff a positive!! Congrats!!
> 
> Thanks! And I'm from MN too. :flower:Click to expand...

Oh awesome, where abouts? Im from Anoka! Soon to be some other city as I'm moving in with my DB! Not sure where yet though.:happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

lizlovelust said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Deff a positive!! Congrats!!
> 
> Thanks! And I'm from MN too. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh awesome, where abouts? Im from Anoka! Soon to be some other city as I'm moving in with my DB! Not sure where yet though.:happydance:Click to expand...

I live in Blaine! Very close to Anoka!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## lizlovelust

KozmikKitten said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Deff a positive!! Congrats!!
> 
> Thanks! And I'm from MN too. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh awesome, where abouts? Im from Anoka! Soon to be some other city as I'm moving in with my DB! Not sure where yet though.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Blaine! Very close to Anoka!Click to expand...

Wow yes we do live very close! :flower:


----------



## SIEGAL

Another Negative pregnancy test. I had major cramps two days ago and thought I was getting AF but no sign of her. Wish I had more reliable cycles my last one was 33 days and the one before that was 27! I don't even know when I am late yet. so frustrating


----------



## hatbox

KozmikKitten said:


> [IMG]https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h331/kozmikkitten/stick.jpg[/IMG]

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## waterlily13

I still haven't ovulated. And I think I will not ovulate this month. I am going to take progesterone in a couple of days to induce my period. 

Can you please take my name from the list? Thanks!


----------



## WM61711

KozmikKitten said:


> OK girlies...if "a line is a line" then I got my :bfp:!! Came back a clear +, medium darkness line on a FRER. I'm 10/11dpo (I think, based on OPK's only).
> 
> Cautiously excited...lost my last angel at 6.5 wks. Trying not to let the past ruin my happiness!

Beautiful lines Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats kozmikkitten! That's a beautiful clear line :)


----------



## plastikpony

Well ladies, I'm out! AF showed up this morning. Not too devastated since this was only our first month trying :D 

Congrats to all the :bfp: !!

Let's see if the rest of us can make a Chistmas baby :D


----------



## Ilikecake

I'll let you ladies decide being as I can't...I've already had one faint possible bfp test...do I risk wasting my money and buying a frer? All cramps have gone, still have slightly tingly boobs and I'm 3 days late now


Congrats kozmikkitten!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on all the BFPs!!!!

Bfn for me I'm afraid!!

Xx


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congratulations to all the new BFP's - healthy and happy 9 months! 

MrsMM- can you please take me off this thread? I haven't ov'd yet and so I won't be testing until the end of December, based on my previous cycle. 

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Ilikecake - I think I would get a digi if I was you, just to see the word "pregnant". I don't know if you're in the UK or not but Boots do their own brand of digitals which are cheaper than the Clearblue ones. They don't have a conception indicator though.


----------



## Mrskg

Off to dec for me x 1wk late an the witch decided to show uP this morn x gone are my days of ss though had them all an felt pregnant so just goes show how wrong your instincts can be xxx 

Congrats to all the bfp's an gl to everyone still waiting xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

ickle pand said:


> Ilikecake - I think I would get a digi if I was you, just to see the word "pregnant". I don't know if you're in the UK or not but Boots do their own brand of digitals which are cheaper than the Clearblue ones. They don't have a conception indicator though.

Thankyou :thumbup: I'm not fussed about the conception indicator...I just want to know if I can start getting excited :haha:


----------



## missbabes

I'm testing today, just trying to store up so I can do that very crucial POAS, couldn't do it first thing as there wasn't time to sort out the packaging. :dohh:

I'm nervous and excited, positive and negative all at the same time. Haven't even told my fella that I'm going to be testing in the first place even though I have in the past.


----------



## foquita

I'm out :(


----------



## happybeany

No AF still :D


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations holly and kitten!!!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

16DPO, no AF, negative HPT... in limbo...
Congrats to all the BFP's


----------



## missbabes

Well I tested and got the horrible :bfn:, which was expected only seconds into the wait since I started spotting :nope:

Just waiting for the full on AF then off to the Dec thread...


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ilikecake said:


> I'll let you ladies decide being as I can't...I've already had one faint possible bfp test...do I risk wasting my money and buying a frer? All cramps have gone, still have slightly tingly boobs and I'm 3 days late now
> 
> 
> Congrats kozmikkitten!!!


Thank you! 
And I wanted to tell you...I got a VERY faint line on an IC on Tuesday morning and then went to get the FRER which gave me that clear line you saw in the pic...def worth it in my opinion! :happydance: Plus I got a three-pack which will ease my mind for the first couple of weeks!


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

One week remaining in November!
Really only works to look at this if you know (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.
(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday CHARLIEKAY:cake:

:test::test:*TODAY!!* BENTLEE, EAANDBAB_TTC, HATBOX, MADRID98, MSLESLEY, and PRETTYLADYY!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, xBOOCHANx, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, MUMMYP2B, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, ILIKECAKE, MRSLOTUS, SUPERWOMANTTC, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, and MUMMYOF2GIRLZ!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Lady!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:LITTLEBABYBOY!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months KOZMIKITTEN!!! :happydance::bfp:

SUPERWOMANTTC, EAANDBAB_, SIEGAL, MADRID98, PEPSICHIC, MISSBABES, and HAPPYBEANY, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #273* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

KISSES, I hope you are not getting the flu:dust:

PEPSICHIC, gas is a common symptom, hope when testing time comes it proves right... :dust:

HAPPYBEANY, not weird, you aren't the first to wanna see how it all goes down, I just hope I have done enough. Glad you got that chart fixed, its easy to read, looking good too. :dust:

WATERLILY13 and SUNNIE, hope to see you over in December for our Christmas BFPs, the link is on the front page.

EAANDBA, When we thought it was late implantation on 14DPO, it could actually be that your dates are a little off as it appears your chart was started mid-cycle. I would not count you out, especially with no signs of AF:dust:

DBZ, Those symptoms are sounding promising still. :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you HOPING4GIRL, MRSKG, and FOQUITA!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December or January_(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

ILIKECAKE, I think it would be worth it, sometimes they sell them in packs of two so you won't really be wasting... Go get one and :test: :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated** Includes January Thread Link


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thank you MrsMM! I will be stalking you! 

Actually...I cannot break away from this thread so I'll be stalking everyone at least for November!


----------



## littlebabyboy

pretty sure i'm 4dpo today. CM is now slightly drier. roll on 28th nov to test!!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

congrats to all the bfps ladys!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Kozmikitten I'm just like you can't break away and still stalking the thread lol.


----------



## foquita

I'll have to wait until the January thread as my cycles are 53 days :haha:


----------



## hatbox

I'm out. AF came this morning. :cry:


----------



## Nix

KozmikKitten said:


> Thank you MrsMM! I will be stalking you!
> 
> Actually...I cannot break away from this thread so I'll be stalking everyone at least for November!

lol I'm exactly the same, really should get myself into first trimester but love these threads so much.


----------



## Ilikecake

3 days late and my digi says not pregnant :( I'm going to assume I o'd later then I thought, although I had O pain on the day I thought I would. If I did O later then i'm out this month as me and OH only dtd twice prior to when we thought I would O :(

I really though either AF or a pos test would be here by now. I had really bad AF cramps the other day and that only normally happens the day she is coming.


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear that the digi has said you are not PG ILIKECAKE, could thecalculations be off??? 

FOQUITA, here is a link for you! :hugs: :flower: https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...rs-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14134560

HATBOX, sorry to hear that AF has flown in on you Hun :hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

I have absolutely no idea MrsMM24, i'm going to guess so.


Has anyone ever used the Boots digital tests before? I just took the test out of the handle and there is one dark blue line and one lighter line. Is that normal?


----------



## ickle pand

I've only used them once Ilikecake and that was when I got my BFP so I'm not sure what they're supposed to show.


----------



## KTsmiles

Hi ladies... may I join? I know its a bit late but looking for prayers and positive thoughts. I am going to test tomorrow as AF is due to show on Friday. Please pray that this will be our month. Thank you all in advance! FX'd to all those still in the running for their bfp this month, and special prayers to those of you that are onto next month! :hugs:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

tested with smu and got a bfn 3 days late now and having slight cramps and slightly sore boobs wish i knew one way or another ...


----------



## lizlovelust

so i had a gush of watery EWCM super sticky yesterday, today i have loads of white/Yellow CM, no itch and no burn, what the heck? never had yellow CM before...


----------



## daydream

AF finally came. Bring on the wine for Thanksgiving! 

GL to everyone else. I'll be testing in December, my first clomid cycle! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ilikecake

Any opinions ladies? or tweaks! :-k 3 days late now :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01940.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

testing in the morning...I'm so nervous. I don't really feel like this is my month, I've had no symptoms the last 4 days or so, just crampy off and on. And when I woke this morning if felt like the witch was on her way. Please stay away :witch: please!!! This will have a very special meaning for me if I get my bfp tomorrow. As it will be the same day I lost my first baby back in 2005.


----------



## missbabes

Just an update on me, since the spotting from the same time as my test has vanished so now don't have a clue what's going on. Only thing I do know is that I've had dull cramps for the last 3 hours.

Considering my whole confusion with when I OV'ed in the first place, (either back on the 8th or 14th going by the normal OV cramps) I'm just going wait and see what goes on. Thinking I should have waited to test until the 29th now, but who knows.


----------



## happybeany

Ilikecake said:


> Any opinions ladies? or tweaks! :-k 3 days late now :flower:

I can see a line on the blue one... but it's a blue dye so I'm sceptical :flower: GL hun xx


----------



## Madrid98

foquita said:


> I'll have to wait until the January thread as my cycles are 53 days :haha:

Have you considered taking soy to reduce the length of your cycles??


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ilikecake said:


> Any opinions ladies? or tweaks! :-k 3 days late now :flower:

i thought i could see something in the bottom test??


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations to all the BFP's! 

 to all that got AF!

And  to all waiting!

xx*


----------



## Nix

Ilikecake said:


> 3 days late and my digi says not pregnant :( I'm going to assume I o'd later then I thought, although I had O pain on the day I thought I would. If I did O later then i'm out this month as me and OH only dtd twice prior to when we thought I would O :(
> 
> I really though either AF or a pos test would be here by now. I had really bad AF cramps the other day and that only normally happens the day she is coming.

My cycles are between 28 and 34 days but with my other 3 little ones I always seemed to have my BFP on 28 days whatever day I ovulated but last week on CD 29 my digi gave me a BFN so was pretty certain I wasn't pregnant. I still didn't get AF so I did a normal CB test on Monday CD 35 and it was positive within seconds of peeing on it. Then did digi yesterday and it said i'm 4-5 weeks.

Dont give up. Theres still hope xxx


----------



## Bug222

kmbabycrazy said:


> Kozmikitten I'm just like you can't break away and still stalking the thread lol.

if everyone else is admitting it.. I will too.. still stalking and sending lots of :dust: to the ladies on this thread!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> so i had a gush of watery EWCM super sticky yesterday, today i have loads of white/Yellow CM, no itch and no burn, what the heck? never had yellow CM before...

anyone?


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997invert.jpg

What do you think?:shrug:

I think I'm crazy


----------



## Ilikecake

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997.jpg
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997invert.jpg
> 
> What do you think?:shrug:
> 
> I think I'm crazy

I can see something, but again i'm not sure if it has colour hun :hugs: Have you tried a FRER or another test? It is still EXTREMELY early. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Ilikecake said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997.jpg
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997invert.jpg
> 
> What do you think?:shrug:
> 
> I think I'm crazy
> 
> I can see something, but again i'm not sure if it has colour hun :hugs: Have you tried a FRER or another test? It is still EXTREMELY early. :hugs:Click to expand...

I get paid next thursday so I can buy a FRER then...:dohh: I might be able to buy one early but I'm not sure yet...


----------



## Ilikecake

lizlovelust said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997.jpg
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997invert.jpg
> 
> What do you think?:shrug:
> 
> I think I'm crazy
> 
> I can see something, but again i'm not sure if it has colour hun :hugs: Have you tried a FRER or another test? It is still EXTREMELY early. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I get paid next thursday so I can buy a FRER then...:dohh: I might be able to buy one early but I'm not sure yet...Click to expand...

Having to wait is good :thumbup: Means it's more likely to be accurate then if you did one now.


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM24 said:


> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> ]

Liz I think you're just seeing the antibody strip. It doesn't look like there's any colour too it and you're only 4DPO hun. Look at this pic - at 4DPO even if you are pregnant, there's no implantation and until implantation there's no HCG in your blood stream. POAS if you feel the need to but try not to over analyse the results so early on. You're going to give yourself an ulcer! lol!


----------



## Jenna1984

Hi ladies

Caved in and tested early. Got a very faint BFP with FRER, so went and got a digi and bingo! Pregnant 1-2 (with rainbow baby after loss in Sept).

Baby dust to all

J x
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> ]
> 
> Liz I think you're just seeing the antibody strip. It doesn't look like there's any colour too it and you're only 4DPO hun. Look at this pic - at 4DPO even if you are pregnant, there's no implantation and until implantation there's no HCG in your blood stream. POAS if you feel the need to but try not to over analyse the results so early on. You're going to give yourself an ulcer! lol!Click to expand...

I'm 5DPO not 4! :flower: but I could be 6DPO not 100% sure


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=5

10% people get faint positives 5DPO!


----------



## PepsiChic

AF arrived so im out - not ure if im going to continue NTNP - ive suddenly had a change of heart - or my hormones are messing with me.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Jenna1984 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Caved in and tested early. Got a very faint BFP with FRER, so went and got a digi and bingo! Pregnant 1-2 (with rainbow baby after loss in Sept).
> 
> Baby dust to all
> 
> J x

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

tested yet again as getting stressed and another bfn .... if no af tomorrow ill be testing with a frer ... would have thought a positive would have shown up at 3 days late ??


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust said:


> I'm 5DPO not 4! :flower: but I could be 6DPO not 100% sure

Sorry, your signature says 4DPO for some reason lol! 



lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=5
> 
> 10% people get faint positives 5DPO!

Thats only 10% of the people who test at 5DPO and most don't. It was only a sample size of 460. Plus lots of people guess their ov day and cycle length or use an online program to estimate it. Temping and doing OPK's means you're much better informed about your body. 

I don't want to rain on your parade and really hope that it gets much darker in the next few days but I don't want you to set yourself up for a fall either. 

Here's a link on FF about pregnancy test timing https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1001.jpg
I took another photo of it


----------



## LovingLimes

ickle pand said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> ]
> 
> Liz I think you're just seeing the antibody strip. It doesn't look like there's any colour too it and you're only 4DPO hun. Look at this pic - at 4DPO even if you are pregnant, there's no implantation and until implantation there's no HCG in your blood stream. POAS if you feel the need to but try not to over analyse the results so early on. You're going to give yourself an ulcer! lol!Click to expand...

Ahh what happens at day 11? This is pretty cool tho thanks!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Cramped all afternoon, I thought I was waiting for AF again... cramps are now gone, and 1 very tiny bit of spotting, only when I wiped, only once... still not sure if AF is on her way or staying away for the next 9 months!


----------



## PostalMom

Take another one in the morning to make sure. It should get darker. I hope it's a good one.


----------



## Spanny2010

Think I got a BFP just now clear blue test .. I'm shaking 
No signs this month not a twitch no cm no sore boobs .. Can post a pix have no pc ... 14 days pov .. Please pray it sticks ... R clear blue test good Any one no ??? &#10024;&#10024;


----------



## cckarting

GL i have my fx its a bfp. they say don't use blue dyes they give such bad evaps. i'd get a frer and test in the morning! or you could just use a digi!


----------



## SarahAK

Also, what do you think these symptoms mean?

I've been taking Cyclogest, 400mg thrice daily since 1 dpiui, on 11 dpiui (yesterday) I had light AF like cramps (since I have secondary amenorrhoea so I don't really have severe AF cramps as my cycles have to be induced, I had just some uncomfortable painful feeling). Then I started getting these twinges that would kind of make me jump a little, like tiny electric currents but a bit uncomfortable in my right nipple and in my tummy specifically behind my navel area radiating down to the area of my bladder. They lasted around a minute or two. Then I had some pangs of pain in my left breast as well (that could be Cyclogest, but I've been using it for 12 days now, why would I get the spontaneous pain NOW?). Could all this possibly be implantation?? Haven't had any implantation bleeding or anything. 

Today (12 dpiui) I'm feeling much better, tenderness in my breasts has decreased slightly (Not a good sign I think), I'm not feeling very exhausted like I have been recently (hmmm... not a good sign either), my blood pressure feels normal. Just some slight "twinges" in lower abdomen and lower back region.. could be a sign that AF is trying to push through and Cyclogest is stopping it? She should arrive on the 26th (14 dpiui - like the last time) but Cyclogest won't let her, right?

Till yesterday I had that "pregnant" kind of a feeling, feeling quite maternal and all. Today I don't feel that AT ALL. 

Ugh I just want it to be 16 dpiui already so that I can test (beta) and be done with it already.


----------



## Ilikecake

4 days late and I have some pink blood. So I think I'm finally out.


----------



## crazychick31

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1001.jpg
> I took another photo of it

I can def see a line Hun even just using my phone! 

Weren't you having confusion about when you ov'd anyway? Maybe your quite a way past 5dpo anyway 

Best of luck and tons of :dust: xx


----------



## Kantele

:witch: flew in last night so you can cross me off from the list.
Not sure if I will actually come to the December thread now because I think we need a break from all this, plus Christmas is not Christmas without some mulled wine.
Good luck ladies and Congratulations to all BFPs. I shall return in January :flower:
(I will probably still stalk the December thread though)


----------



## MrsLotus

Hi Ladies,

I got by BFP a week ago, sorry its taken me a while to update. I mis-carried my first pregnancy at 9 weeks (back in April this year), so I just cant feel happy about it at the moment :( Im a bit scared to be honest...

Big hug and lots of baby dust to those who saw AF - next cycle will be the one...

Lots of love n hugs,
Mrslotus


----------



## happybeany

MrsLotus said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I got by BFP a week ago, sorry its taken me a while to update. I mis-carried my first pregnancy at 9 weeks (back in April this year), so I just cant feel happy about it at the moment :( Im a bit scared to be honest...
> 
> Big hug and lots of baby dust to those who saw AF - next cycle will be the one...
> 
> Lots of love n hugs,
> Mrslotus

Stay sticky little bean xxx congratulations hun I'm sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## happybeany

I'm on CD35 - this is definitely my longest cycle ever! Caved and tested properly this morning - got a :bfn:... when would I be likely to get a :bfp: if I was preggo? :flower:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats jenna and lotus!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## kitty2385

im joining this thread a little late, but im testing on sunday 26th... fingers crossed! congratulations to all the BFPs and to the BFNs, good luck next month xxxx :dust:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies!! Idk about anyone else but im ready for some turkey! :haha: anyways,huge temp drop for me-right on the coverline..nervous. hoping its not an early af, considering I dont know what my proper luteal phase is. But maybe its an implantation dip! Is it too early for that??? Im 7dpo


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Ilikecake, I think you and I are in similar, if not the same boat... I'm on CD30, 17DPO, all BFN tests so far... dip on 14DPO, thought for sure it was AF... now days later I think she may actually be here... started spotting this morning, I expect a full flow by tonight at this point... I was confused and cautiously excited yesterday.. but pretty bummed right now...


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

CD 38 and 16 dpo. BFN after BFN. No sign of af and my temp is staying up. I scheduled a blood test for Monday if af doesnt show by then. I'm not out til the witch makes an appearance!


----------



## Ilikecake

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Ilikecake, I think you and I are in similar, if not the same boat... I'm on CD30, 17DPO, all BFN tests so far... dip on 14DPO, thought for sure it was AF... now days later I think she may actually be here... started spotting this morning, I expect a full flow by tonight at this point... I was confused and cautiously excited yesterday.. but pretty bummed right now...

Sounds the same as here!! I normally get ful blown af a couple of hours after spotting but I've barely had anything. Just a tiny bit of pink/brown discharge. I'm bummed but still praying until the blood turns red.


----------



## Madrid98

Af is here so on to next cycle and December testing for me!! Baby dust your way ladies!!!

XX


----------



## mummyof2girlz

took another test a few hours ago as 4 days late today and was sick when i smelt food cooking at work and got another bfn with a clear blue digi. I think if i was pregnant test would have shown it by now :-(


----------



## DBZ34

kissesandhugs said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies!! Idk about anyone else but im ready for some turkey! :haha: anyways,huge temp drop for me-right on the coverline..nervous. hoping its not an early af, considering I dont know what my proper luteal phase is. But maybe its an implantation dip! Is it too early for that??? Im 7dpo

How weird! I had a temp drop today too at 7DPO. It dropped below the coverline, but I'm hoping that it's an implantation dip. My LP is usually 12-13 days, so it's too soon for AF (at least I hope it is). I had a moment where I felt positively sick at work, followed by a hot flash, but after some water, I felt better. The BBs have started getting a little sore and I've broken out a bit on my face. Still hoping these are good symptoms and not AF sneaking up on me. I guess we'll see! :)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

DBZ34 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies!! Idk about anyone else but im ready for some turkey! :haha: anyways,huge temp drop for me-right on the coverline..nervous. hoping its not an early af, considering I dont know what my proper luteal phase is. But maybe its an implantation dip! Is it too early for that??? Im 7dpo
> 
> How weird! I had a temp drop today too at 7DPO. It dropped below the coverline, but I'm hoping that it's an implantation dip. My LP is usually 12-13 days, so it's too soon for AF (at least I hope it is). I had a moment where I felt positively sick at work, followed by a hot flash, but after some water, I felt better. The BBs have started getting a little sore and I've broken out a bit on my face. Still hoping these are good symptoms and not AF sneaking up on me. I guess we'll see! :)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!Click to expand...

yayy hopefully its our early xmas present :hug: I don't have many symptoms but my face broke out BAD hoping its not af either


----------



## LovingLimes

Hey I got my BFP today....I am 12 dpo....NO symptoms AT ALLL NOTHING. I thought AF was coming I even bought tampons, bought 80 dollars worth of vitamins, soft cups, ovulation tests, and fertilaid. I took pregnancy tests dpo 7-11 and I got what I thought were evap lines...I even wrote a horrible review on amazon. com for them (I have edited since then) After the line was darker and my DH peed on it and nothing I took FRER and it was positive.


I TOOK SOY 200 mg cd1-5. Exercised everyday until I finished ovulating, and had an orgasm everyday after ovulation (tmi but I have heard that helps) and took men's 1 a day (BC it had folic acid lol, just in case). I also take zyrtec once a day, but that's because I have allergies. I hope this is sticky, I have been with my OH for 6 years.:cloud9:

I did not think I was pregnant AT ALLLL I'm serious, totally surprised
:dust:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

100% out, AF is in full force! DH was so excited with me being a few days late that he's reexcited me... On to December!


----------



## Spanny2010

Well got a bfp on a digi today and test at doctors yesterday along with a few more I did yesterday so yeaaahhhhh!!!!! 
I'm so happy but at the same time scared ... &#128118;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#128515;


----------



## Jsmom5

Happy Thanksgiving!

I tested last Sunday and bfn, I think at 8 dpo. Af is due today, but hasn't arrived yet. My back has been ache'ing all day, which usually happens before af so it means she is coming, but would be nice if she didn't . I will wait and see what happens, but probably test this weekend if af doesn't show before then.

Congrats to all the BFP's so far!


----------



## Wishing83

Quick question, it's Friday, af due Monday, is it too early to test? I'm just getting impatient, with my last pregnancies I didn't have any symptoms and no idea until af was about 1 week late so... Not sure if it will be to early to get a positive? Can anyone shed any light, or is it worth just waiting until af is due? Don't want to get a bfn and be in limbo, thanks ladies x


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm out :(

I might take a break December.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Wishing83 said:


> Quick question, it's Friday, af due Monday, is it too early to test? I'm just getting impatient, with my last pregnancies I didn't have any symptoms and no idea until af was about 1 week late so... Not sure if it will be to early to get a positive? Can anyone shed any light, or is it worth just waiting until af is due? Don't want to get a bfn and be in limbo, thanks ladies x

How many dpo are you?


----------



## orchid667

Hi,

I'm new to playing this game - but can I join? I'm now about 16 DPO (and three days late), breasts are really sore and I've never felt that. I've tested twice (including yesterday) but still BFN. 

Since I started charting I've never had a cycle go this long, temps still high on my chart, but FF thinks my cycle has been off this month (but I think the FF interpretation was wrong - didn't make sense to me). So now I'm just getting frustrated for something! I'll test again tomorrow or Sunday..... 

Wishing everyone luck...


----------



## ickle pand

Do you have a link to your chart Orchid? :)


----------



## orchid667

I've attached it... My temps are always low (it has never been above 98) so the first 17 days are a normal "low" for me and after that is the normal "high" i guessed at CD17... you can see what FF thinks - but that makes no sense with the other signs CM etc. I have fertility issues but I think they are under control so the charting should be accurate and I've never had issues with it until this cycle... O-day is always CD14- CD19, cycle length 28-33dyas ... so O on 27 seems nuts...any insights would be wonderful. If FF is right - this cycle will be two weeks longer than the longest I've ever charted! Many years ago I got 6 and 8 week cycles but not in about 5 years.
 



Attached Files:







orchid.jpg
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ickle pand

You have quite a few open circles, it's probably that that's affecting your chart. What's the reason for them? If you just took your temp at a different time to normal, try using the temp corrector on the Data tab.

PS - you can put a link to your chart in your signature or a ticker like mine that you can click on to view the charts. It's on the sharing tab on FF :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls.... caved and tested early yesterdays frer was a very faint line but there and todays is still very faint but there...

Here's a pic of todays what do you think?? tweakers welcome to play around with it
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## ickle pand

It's a bit blurry. Can you try taking a pic of it lying down rather than you holding it? I think your camera is focused on the background rather than the test. Lovely fireplace btw lol!


----------



## BeverleyLN

ickle pand said:


> It's a bit blurry. Can you try taking a pic of it lying down rather than you holding it? I think your camera is focused on the background rather than the test. Lovely fireplace btw lol!

Thankyou! just sorting through some pics i've lost the charger to my camera so it's been taken with the phone so that's why it's so crappy


----------



## BeverleyLN

i can't get the pics to load up now... did the test a while ago so don't really trust it... just gonna bite the bullet and buy a digi today then it's there in writing and i can get my head around it


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations beverly, spanny and limes!!!!


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update from me. I ovulated just two days later than expected after my angel baby at the start of this month so I am now 5dpo, think I am due to test around the 4th of dec so i will see some of you in the dec thread. Congratulations to all the bpf's this month and sorry to see there are now 6 angel baby's. 

Fiona x


----------



## DBZ34

BeverleyLN said:


> i can't get the pics to load up now... did the test a while ago so don't really trust it... just gonna bite the bullet and buy a digi today then it's there in writing and i can get my head around it

Good idea. Confirm with a digi. The pic was too blurry for me to see anything but the background, but I hope you get your BFP today! :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats LovingLimes, Spanny, and Beverley!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

:flower: Happy Thanksgiving!!:flower:

:test::test:*THURSDAY!!* 1CRE8TIVGIRL, CCKARTING, HARPS, JENNA1984, JSMOM5, KANTELE, KEELA, KTSMILES, PEPSICHIC, and SPANNY2010!!:test::test:


:cake: Happy Birthday ABII:cake:

:test::test:*TODAY!!* DAISYQ, LIKEAUSTRALIA, MOMMY2BE7772, HERETOHOPE, MISSINKED, and SARAHxxx!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, xBOOCHANx, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, MUMMYP2B, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, SUPERWOMAN, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, BENTLEE, HATBOX, MSLESLEY, PRETTYLADYY, 1CRE8TIVGIRL, CCKARTING, HARPS, JSMOM5, KEELA, and KTSMILES!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi :hi:KITTY2385 and ORCHID667!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months JENNA1984, SPANNY2010, MRSLOTUS, LOVINGLIMES, and BEVERLEYLN!!! :happydance::bfp:

MUMMYOF2G, SUPERWOMANTTC, WISHING83, and ORCHID667, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #273* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

KISSES and DBZ, your cycles really are similar... just wanted you all to check the chart out on page 273, as well as know that it is highly likely this could be implantation FXD!:dust:

HAPPYBEANY, chart looks like it could be implantation at 9 dpo. If that's the case, know that it takes 2-3 days for HSG to build in your system and be detected :dust:

MUMMYOF2G, I hope that the bloodwork at the doc can get you some insight.. GL FXD! :dust:

For me SARAHK, I would use a frer first not matter what, then confirm with a digi when AF is late. GL :dust:

SUPERWOMAN, I hope the appt Monday surprises you! :dust:

WISHING83, I don't like the limbo or BFNs, so if you gotta test, I would use a frer, but if you don't let it be at least Monday when AF is due, for you to test... GL :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you KANTELE, PEPSICHIC, ILIKECAKE, EAANDBA, and MADRID98!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December or January_(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 4DPO, FF has given me dotted crosshairs, basically because I didn't get my positive OPK (which I actually may have but only tested once a day which I normally do twice.) That is fine, because I have my donations lined up incase the OV date changes. Temps looked erratic to me, but still saw OV based on CM and past cycles. Still went ahead with donation on CD20, and will still do CD23 as one app says I OV on CD22!!! My CM is creamy but not thick like after AF. Will just after wait it, no EPO just incase I OVd and will just use preseed to help them swim. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated** January Thread attached


----------



## BeverleyLN

CONFIRMED WITH A DIGI 1-2 WEEKS PREGNANT!!! 

Can't believe it!!!!


----------



## doopersgurl

congrats hun


----------



## DBZ34

BeverleyLN said:


> CONFIRMED WITH A DIGI 1-2 WEEKS PREGNANT!!!
> 
> Can't believe it!!!!

Yay!!! Congrats! H&H 9mos!


----------



## happybeany

Congrats to all the new bfps! I'm now on CD36 (longest cycle and counting) and 13dpo... preggo tests are negative to date, hoping that AF doesn't show but still feel like I'm out.

How is everyone else doing today? xx


----------



## cckarting

might as well count me out too! :(


----------



## LovingLimes

DBZ34 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies!! Idk about anyone else but im ready for some turkey! :haha: anyways,huge temp drop for me-right on the coverline..nervous. hoping its not an early af, considering I dont know what my proper luteal phase is. But maybe its an implantation dip! Is it too early for that??? Im 7dpo
> 
> How weird! I had a temp drop today too at 7DPO. It dropped below the coverline, but I'm hoping that it's an implantation dip. My LP is usually 12-13 days, so it's too soon for AF (at least I hope it is). I had a moment where I felt positively sick at work, followed by a hot flash, but after some water, I felt better. The BBs have started getting a little sore and I've broken out a bit on my face. Still hoping these are good symptoms and not AF sneaking up on me. I guess we'll see! :)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!Click to expand...

Hey my temp dropped below my coverline at I think 8dpo, I got extremmmmmely faint evaps 10 dpo and a total positive 12 dpo. Thanks everyone for wishing me well, I really appreciate it esp. from being on the other end for so long....have hope


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats on all these BFPs! Wow! 

AF is due any moment, and I've had BFN today and yesterday, and started spotting yesterday. My temps are still up, which is wierd, but I think it must be because I'm sick. Waiting for AF to arrive full force, but I'm 99.9% sure I'm out.

Congrats to everyone else, and hoping for an xmas BFP.


----------



## SarahAK

BeverleyLN said:


> CONFIRMED WITH A DIGI 1-2 WEEKS PREGNANT!!!
> 
> Can't believe it!!!!

Wow!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!

I can't even imagine how that must feel I've been seeing BFNs for SO long :p

Have a healthy pregnancy hun :) :flower:


----------



## SarahAK

happybeany said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps! I'm now on CD36 (longest cycle and counting) and 13dpo... preggo tests are negative to date, hoping that AF doesn't show but still feel like I'm out.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today? xx

Have had negative HPTs since 11dpiui, today was 13dpiui. But I still have hope, I think I implanted on 11dpiui and beta is on 16dpiui (28th) anyway. So don't lose hope just yet!


----------



## BeverleyLN

SarahAK said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> CONFIRMED WITH A DIGI 1-2 WEEKS PREGNANT!!!
> 
> Can't believe it!!!!
> 
> Wow!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> I can't even imagine how that must feel I've been seeing BFNs for SO long :p
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy hun :) :flower:Click to expand...


Thankyou Hun!! FXed for you darling it WILL happen x x x


----------



## keela

I have gotten BFN the past two mornings, but no AF yet... I feel like she'll be here any moment. See y'all in the December thread!!


----------



## crazychick31

BeverleyLN said:


> CONFIRMED WITH A DIGI 1-2 WEEKS PREGNANT!!!
> 
> Can't believe it!!!!

Congrats hun :hugs: 

I'm in Warwickshire too, Hoping it's a lucky area :haha:

H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## Bentlee

I got my :bfp: yesterday! IÄm so incredibly happy!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats Bentlee, that's great news!


----------



## Allie2009

OK I think I got my :bfp: today!!!!:happydance: Here is my test..very bad pic but the 2nd line is there!! Can you see it???
 



Attached Files:







14dpo.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Bentlee

Allie I can't really see it :( maybe it's my screen.. how many dpo are you?


----------



## Allie2009

14 dpo...I see it IRL and so does my DH!!


----------



## mommyof5

I had a miscarriage again. No BFP for me. Lost the baby 11/16/11...... fml


----------



## Bentlee

mommyof5 said:


> I had a miscarriage again. No BFP for me. Lost the baby 11/16/11...... fml

I'm sooo* sorry Mommy! big hug!


----------



## kissesandhugs

omgomgomg Okay, I might be crazy but I miiiight have just got my bfp! Faintest of the faintest lines and I've NEVER ever saw a line with a hcg test hoping it's not an evap [-o&lt; but I'll attach a pic & take a look please!! Tweak if needed.



damn you can't really see it here :(


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Congrats on all the BFPs! I'm impatiently waiting to test which probably will not be until next week since i don't have very many HPT left....i really do hate waiting!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

6 days late now and still getting bfn on hpts :-(


----------



## babydrms

Congrats to everyone on their BFP's - I am officially out of the running for November - :witch: is here, again. 

On to next month.

:dust:


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: mommyof5. I'm so so sorry to hear that.


----------



## happybeany

Gahhh I want to etiher get a bfp or AF to show, it's lasting too long this time and I'm sure I'm out !!!


----------



## happybeany

I'm sorry mommyof5 :( hugs xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

OMG LADIES!!! I think I got my :bfp: I'm soooooo happy and scared at the same time PLEASE tell me this is normal!!!???


----------



## happybeany

kissesandhugs said:


> OMG LADIES!!! I think I got my :bfp: I'm soooooo happy and scared at the same time PLEASE tell me this is normal!!!???
> 
> 
> View attachment 301866

I think you got your bfp too :D :hugs:


----------



## BeverleyLN

kissesandhugs said:


> OMG LADIES!!! I think I got my :bfp: I'm soooooo happy and scared at the same time PLEASE tell me this is normal!!!???
> 
> 
> View attachment 301866

 Pretty sure that's a bfp!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

You can see by my avatar...I got my BFP today!!! My 11th anniversary is sunday...We already have one daughter together--11 years old; he has a daughter--13 in January; and I have a son--16 yrs old...Like starting over again...

Praying for sticky vibes...
2 angels this year already--Father's Day and September 29th, 2011

Luv and Hugs..Prayers for all!!
Stephanie


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> OMG LADIES!!! I think I got my :bfp: I'm soooooo happy and scared at the same time PLEASE tell me this is normal!!!???
> 
> 
> View attachment 301866

omg congrats!! What were all your symptoms day to day after O?


----------



## SIEGAL

Omg pregnant!


----------



## lizlovelust

So FF changed my cross hairs to CD23 and that, wojuld make me 6DPO,im having loads of EWCM with a tint of yellow still

Its been going on for days now....


----------



## kissesandhugs

:cloud9:

To be completely honest, I didn't have very many symptoms!! First few dpo I had horrible body aches in my ribs and my back & chills. I thought I was getting the flu! I did catch a cold though so idk if that can be considered a symptom but it was a sore throat, cough and runny nose. Very creamy & wet CM, I had tons. Ummm...I wasn't nauseous or anything like that. I just relaxed a bit and didn't try to ss toooo much. I had what I believe is an implantation dip at 7dpo, I'm 8dpo and confirmed pregnancy with an IC, FRER, AND a digital!! All positives :happydance: I hope everyone gets theres soon then we can be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> View attachment 301928
> 
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> To be completely honest, I didn't have very many symptoms!! First few dpo I had horrible body aches in my ribs and my back & chills. I thought I was getting the flu! I did catch a cold though so idk if that can be considered a symptom but it was a sore throat, cough and runny nose. Very creamy & wet CM, I had tons. Ummm...I wasn't nauseous or anything like that. I just relaxed a bit and didn't try to ss toooo much. I had what I believe is an implantation dip at 7dpo, I'm 8dpo and confirmed pregnancy with an IC, FRER, AND a digital!! All positives :happydance: I hope everyone gets theres soon then we can be bump buddies :hugs:

well I'm 6DPO and I've been having loads if EWCM eith a tint if yelliw for the past few days, like tons and gushes hereand there


----------



## VMAG

YAY! So happy for you girls!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone know if the CM thats white/yelliow and loads of it a good sign?


----------



## daydream

Congrats kissesandhugs!! That's so exciting!


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone know if the CM thats white/yelliow and loads of it a good sign?

No one knows?????


----------



## DBZ34

kissesandhugs said:


> View attachment 301928
> 
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> To be completely honest, I didn't have very many symptoms!! First few dpo I had horrible body aches in my ribs and my back & chills. I thought I was getting the flu! I did catch a cold though so idk if that can be considered a symptom but it was a sore throat, cough and runny nose. Very creamy & wet CM, I had tons. Ummm...I wasn't nauseous or anything like that. I just relaxed a bit and didn't try to ss toooo much. I had what I believe is an implantation dip at 7dpo, I'm 8dpo and confirmed pregnancy with an IC, FRER, AND a digital!! All positives :happydance: I hope everyone gets theres soon then we can be bump buddies :hugs:


Congrats!!! I'm so so happy for you, my cycle buddy!! :) :) :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the CM thats white/yelliow and loads of it a good sign?
> 
> No one knows?????Click to expand...

I've heard it can be a good sign, but it's hard to tell. Do you usually get a lot of CM in your TWW?


----------



## Jsmom5

I'm out :-(
Onto the December thread!


----------



## missbabes

I'm practically convinced that I screwed up when I OV'ed now, guess I jumped the gun a little and am now going by the OV-like pains I experienced on the 14th (pretty glad that I did BD that day now!). This has moved my now suspected AF to the 28th.

Only thing that has been different to normal months is that I spotted a lot on Wednesday, then got all of one drop on Thursday, both days had a reasonable amount of cramping like AF was right there. Normally when I spot AF arrives within 2 hours. There's been absolutely nothing since, so wondering if it could be a good sign either way.


----------



## Momma.Bear

The witch flew in right on time.
On to December!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:*TODAY!!* BFPHOPEFUL, COASTGIRL, GEM09, GREATS, MISSBABES, MOMMA.BEAR, MUMMYB2P, PINK MUM!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, xBOOCHANx, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, SUPERWOMAN, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, MSLESLEY, PRETTYLADYY, 1CRE8TIVGIRL, HARPS, JSMOM5, KEELA, KTSMILES, LIKEAUSTRALIA, MOMMY2BE7772, HERETOHOPE, MISSINKED, and SARAHxxx!!!:coffee: :paper:


:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi:hi:WAITING2012!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months BENTLEE, ALLIE2009, and KISSESANDHUGS!!! :happydance::bfp:

BENTLEE, I remember when you joined BnB, I am sooo happy for you! I have watched your whole journey on here:flower: CONGRATS again.

KISSES, YAY! I am happy for you Hun. See how the temping paid off, relaxing and letting it tell the story! So proud and happy! CONGRATS again.

SIEGAL, you had a post that said Pregnant, does that mean you confirmed that you are????? I hope so!

HAPPYBEANY, KEELA, MUMMYOF2G, SUPERWOMANTTC, WISHING83, and ORCHID667, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #273* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

HAPPYBEANY, there is no :af: so you are still in this hang in there!:dust:

KEELA, how do you chart? How close is AF? You are not out!:dust:

MUMMYOF2G, FXD for that bloodwork this week. GL FXD! :dust:

SUPERWOMAN, I hope the appt Monday surprises you! :dust:

LIZ, looks like you are past ovulation either way you look at it. GL :dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you MOMMA.BEAR, CCKARTING, DAISYQ, BABYDRMS, and JSMOM5!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December or January_(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

MOMMYOF5 :hugs: I am so sorry that you have had to go through another loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.:hugs:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 5DPO, FF made my crosshairs solid so now I am just waiting again. I got donations on OV and after so we shall see. I will get another on Monday to cover bases and because I will never be wasteful. FF suggests that I wait longer to test because my LP is different every month since the July MC. Temps looked erratic to me, but they seem to be regulating now. I have been sooo tired! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated** January Thread attached


----------



## bluberrymufin

Wow tons of bfps


----------



## keela

I don't chart because I don't get regular sleep. I had positive OPKs on the 10 and 11... So I'm officially 2 days late according to my regular cycle. So far still BFN. I'm going to try and wait til the first to test again.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thank u mrsmm!!! I defintely couldnt do it without you or the wonderful ladies on this thread :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies,

Okay so last night i had some wine and threw up super early in the morning. Wine has never made me tjhrow up before... But i was also not feeling good before we had wine. 

I also still have loads of EWCM with a tint of yellow...

Any ideas?


----------



## lizlovelust

:shrug:


----------



## pink mum

hi girls,MRSMM24 i ovulates late this cycle n now m due on 30th,kidly change my date from 26,thanx


----------



## sarah_anne

lizlovelust said:


> So FF changed my cross hairs to CD23 and that, wojuld make me 6DPO,im having loads of EWCM with a tint of yellow still
> 
> Its been going on for days now....

I had EWCM with a tint of yellow for a few days before I got my BFP!


----------



## sarah_anne

I tested on November 23rd and my Doctor confirmed my BFP yesterday!!


----------



## Bentlee

MrsMM24 said:


> :test::test:*TODAY!!* BFPHOPEFUL, COASTGIRL, GEM09, GREATS, MISSBABES, MOMMA.BEAR, MUMMYB2P, PINK MUM!!:test::test:
> 
> 
> :paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, xBOOCHANx, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, SUPERWOMAN, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, MSLESLEY, PRETTYLADYY, 1CRE8TIVGIRL, HARPS, JSMOM5, KEELA, KTSMILES, LIKEAUSTRALIA, MOMMY2BE7772, HERETOHOPE, MISSINKED, and SARAHxxx!!!:coffee: :paper:
> 
> 
> :wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi:hi:WAITING2012!! GL :dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months BENTLEE, ALLIE2009, and KISSESANDHUGS!!! :happydance::bfp:
> 
> BENTLEE, I remember when you joined BnB, I am sooo happy for you! I have watched your whole journey on here:flower: CONGRATS again.
> 
> KISSES, YAY! I am happy for you Hun. See how the temping paid off, relaxing and letting it tell the story! So proud and happy! CONGRATS again.
> 
> SIEGAL, you had a post that said Pregnant, does that mean you confirmed that you are????? I hope so!
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, KEELA, MUMMYOF2G, SUPERWOMANTTC, WISHING83, and ORCHID667, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #273* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:
> 
> HAPPYBEANY, there is no :af: so you are still in this hang in there!:dust:
> 
> KEELA, how do you chart? How close is AF? You are not out!:dust:
> 
> MUMMYOF2G, FXD for that bloodwork this week. GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> SUPERWOMAN, I hope the appt Monday surprises you! :dust:
> 
> LIZ, looks like you are past ovulation either way you look at it. GL :dust:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you MOMMA.BEAR, CCKARTING, DAISYQ, BABYDRMS, and JSMOM5!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December or January_(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!!
> 
> MOMMYOF5 :hugs: I am so sorry that you have had to go through another loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.:hugs:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 5DPO, FF made my crosshairs solid so now I am just waiting again. I got donations on OV and after so we shall see. I will get another on Monday to cover bases and because I will never be wasteful. FF suggests that I wait longer to test because my LP is different every month since the July MC. Temps looked erratic to me, but they seem to be regulating now. I have been sooo tired! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated** January Thread attached

thank you so much! And great work with that list! :happydance:

So is there a thread for all November testers with bfps?


----------



## lizlovelust

sarah_anne said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So FF changed my cross hairs to CD23 and that, wojuld make me 6DPO,im having loads of EWCM with a tint of yellow still
> 
> Its been going on for days now....
> 
> I had EWCM with a tint of yellow for a few days before I got my BFP!Click to expand...

Oh my!! I hope i get mine!! Did you have nausea? I feel so off this cycle like just weird. What DPO were you when you started getting the CM? Im only 7DPO, FF changed my cross hairs so i need to change my sig


----------



## bfphopeful

Hey ladies, I'm so happy to announce I had a 3 BFPs yesterday. My period was due today and had my fingers crossed that it doesn't show up.

Good luck to all other bfp hopefuls, sending you lots of fairy dust. To those who got BFNs, next month could be yours and those who got BFPs, wishing you a healthy 9months


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am out...the witch got me today :(


----------



## Tweak0605

Witch got me today too. :(


----------



## mummyof2girlz

the witch got me today 5 days late oh well on to december gl all those still to test x


----------



## sarah_anne

lizlovelust said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So FF changed my cross hairs to CD23 and that, wojuld make me 6DPO,im having loads of EWCM with a tint of yellow still
> 
> Its been going on for days now....
> 
> I had EWCM with a tint of yellow for a few days before I got my BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my!! I hope i get mine!! Did you have nausea? I feel so off this cycle like just weird. What DPO were you when you started getting the CM? Im only 7DPO, FF changed my cross hairs so i need to change my sigClick to expand...

I had nausea at night for a few days. It was horrible. I felt off last cycle as well and I was pregnant! I was about 8dpo when I started getting the yellow tinted CM and it lasted until I got implantation bleeding at 11dpo.


----------



## lizlovelust

sarah_anne said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So FF changed my cross hairs to CD23 and that, wojuld make me 6DPO,im having loads of EWCM with a tint of yellow still
> 
> Its been going on for days now....
> 
> I had EWCM with a tint of yellow for a few days before I got my BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my!! I hope i get mine!! Did you have nausea? I feel so off this cycle like just weird. What DPO were you when you started getting the CM? Im only 7DPO, FF changed my cross hairs so i need to change my sigClick to expand...
> 
> I had nausea at night for a few days. It was horrible. I felt off last cycle as well and I was pregnant! I was about 8dpo when I started getting the yellow tinted CM and it lasted until I got implantation bleeding at 11dpo.Click to expand...

How many DPO were you when you were nauseous?


----------



## KozmikKitten

bfphopeful said:


> Hey ladies, I'm so happy to announce I had a 3 BFPs yesterday. My period was due today and had my fingers crossed that it doesn't show up.
> 
> Good luck to all other bfp hopefuls, sending you lots of fairy dust. To those who got BFNs, next month could be yours and those who got BFPs, wishing you a healthy 9months

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## SIEGAL

MrsMM24, yes, BFP! I was totally in shock. I love this thread.


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPS!!! :) H&H 9 months to you all! 

9DPO: Creamy CM, mild AF type cramps, gassy, shooting pains in the bbs and a headache. The cramps are a new symptom this month. I've thought about testing, but I'm going to hold out 3 or 4 more days. Tomorrow's temp will be telling. If it goes down, I'm probably out, since it's dropped at 10DPO for the last two months. If it stays up, that could be a good sign. 

Man, it's hard not POAS when I've got a test in the house...but I'm going to stay strong. :) Maybe.


----------



## MissInked

I had IB 3 days ago, still waiting for my BFP or AF.


----------



## Allie2009

Can you please take me off the BFP?? Blood work came back today NEG... :(


----------



## orchid667

I'm out.....after an odd cycle af was several days late and i was getting excited but she found me. See you all in December...


----------



## happybeany

I did a CBD this morn and for BFN. Ughhhh where is AF and why is this cycle so epic :(


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s. It seems like this thread is a VERY lucky one. I hope that December is a lucky month for all the girls testing next month :hug: and :dust:!!!


----------



## happybeany

Allie2009 said:


> Can you please take me off the BFP?? Blood work came back today NEG... :(

Sorry hun x


----------



## RNTTC2011

Allie2009 said:


> Can you please take me off the BFP?? Blood work came back today NEG... :(

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## sarah_anne

MissInked said:


> I had IB 3 days ago, still waiting for my BFP or AF.

I didn't get a BFP until 5 days after IB and the urine test at my doctor's office didn't even pick it up! Blood test confirmed BFP 6 days after IB. Keep your chin up! Good luck to you! :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone know if diarea is a sign of pregnancy? 

Considering ive thrown up early this morning but havent eaten anything bad and i dont feel sick besides the throwing up and diarea.... Sorry TMI


----------



## SarahAK

I'm out girls..

Second cycle of IUI failed....


----------



## Wishing83

Well it's Sunday and af due Tuesday, not 100% sure when I ov, as not using my cbfm yet, just guess work with woman log pro for I pad, I'm just going to wait until tues now, very odd though was at work yesterday and nearly fainted, went all dizzy and weird, I hope it's a sign... Fingers crossed for me x


----------



## missbabes

Got another BFN yesterday afternoon :(

Last night though I had yet another moment of cramping (about 15 minutes) as bad as I do when I'm halfway through day one of AF, but still absolutely nothing, not even a hint of spotting. This definitely is one of the weirdest and longest cycles I've had. :wacko:


----------



## sarah_anne

missbabes said:


> Got another BFN yesterday afternoon :(
> 
> Last night though I had yet another moment of cramping (about 15 minutes) as bad as I do when I'm halfway through day one of AF, but still absolutely nothing, not even a hint of spotting. This definitely is one of the weirdest and longest cycles I've had. :wacko:

I had KILLER cramps that felt just like AF before I found out I was pregnant. I convinced myself AF was coming on about 3 occasions. Keep your chin up! :flower:


----------



## missbabes

sarah_anne said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> Got another BFN yesterday afternoon :(
> 
> Last night though I had yet another moment of cramping (about 15 minutes) as bad as I do when I'm halfway through day one of AF, but still absolutely nothing, not even a hint of spotting. This definitely is one of the weirdest and longest cycles I've had. :wacko:
> 
> I had KILLER cramps that felt just like AF before I found out I was pregnant. I convinced myself AF was coming on about 3 occasions. Keep your chin up! :flower:Click to expand...

Will try to :)

Congratulations by the way :thumbup:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats sarah!


----------



## kitty2385

Neg test this morning :( but still no sign of AF... testing again on tuesday...


----------



## MissInked

Thanks for sharing & giving me hope sarah_anne :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm so sorry Sarahak. 

AF got me last night. Onto cycle 5. Next AF is due on Xmas. See you all on the December thread. Congrat to the bfps, chin up to the bfns, and fx for the tww'ers!


----------



## WM61711

Congrats to all the:bfp:ladies!!! Tested this morning and BFN, then few hours later:witch:got me. Im just glad she showed right on time and I didnt have to play the waiting game, on to the December thread!


----------



## SarahAK

Thanks Daisay.. I am gutted...

Taking a break from TTC.. will try again some time in 2012 maybe


----------



## missbabes

I'm officially out, AF finally showed up.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzAwMTUuanBn.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:*TODAY!!* CHARLIEKAY, xx EMILY xx, SIEGAL, TWEAK0605, and WM61711!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SJDSMOMMY, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, SJDSMOMMY, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, xBOOCHANx, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, SUPERWOMAN, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, MSLESLEY, PRETTYLADYY, 1CRE8TIVGIRL, HARPS, JSMOM5, KEELA, KTSMILES, LIKEAUSTRALIA, MOMMY2BE7772, HERETOHOPE, MISSINKED, SARAHxxx, COASTGIRL, GEM09, GREATS, and MUMMYB2P!!!:coffee: :paper:


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months SIEGAL, SARAH_ANNE, and BFPHOPEFUL!!! :happydance::bfp:

SIEGAL, I knew it! YAY! CONGRATS again!

LADIES, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #273* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

PINK MUM, I changed your date! GL FXD! :dust:

LIZ, I think that it could be the start of something, but we are not sure on how far past OV you are, if it is as FF shows, then it is too early..:dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you 1CRE8TIVGRL, TWEAK0605, MUMMYOF2GRLS, ORCHID, SARAHAK, WM61711, and MISSBABES!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December or January_(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO, one app says I OV tomorrow, so I am going ahead with tomorrow's donation. I have been sooo tired! I am also hot all the time. We shall see. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated** January Thread attached


----------



## Gem09

Im out, AF showed up. Onto a Christmas BFP (fingers crossed)

Congrats to all with BFP's and loads of baby dust to others x


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone see anything on my photo?


----------



## charliekay

was due to test today but didnt as i gave in and tested on thursday and it was bfn i know it was proberbly too early to test and i have no idea when i o'd as were ntnp this month. not tested today as im too scared to get bfn, will maybe test in the morning! xx


----------



## Canada8

wow 68 BFPs that's amazing!


----------



## ickle pand

Stats update - 23% of us got our BFP's this month so far, but there's still another 13 out there if we're to reach our full 30% by the end of the month :)


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone see anything on my photo?

Sorry, Liz, I can't really see anything on your photo, but it may just be too early to test. I hope we'll be able to see something soon!


----------



## happybeany

Still waiting on AF. Wondering if I actually o'd at all now...? :( chart is linked to my cd ticker in my sig if you want a peek :flower:


----------



## seanelle

Make me number 69 hunni tested today and got my big :bfp: and am on :cloud9: 
:cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone else waiting for their results


----------



## Mrs.Resa

seanelle said:


> Make me number 69 hunni tested today and got my big :bfp: and am on :cloud9:
> :cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone else waiting for their results

Congrats on your BFP!!!! :flower:


----------



## KozmikKitten

seanelle said:


> Make me number 69 hunni tested today and got my big :bfp: and am on :cloud9:
> :cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone else waiting for their results

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMAG0047.jpg

hmmm?:shrug:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

i deff seee soooomeeethiiiinggg!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Ahh! I can see something, Liz! It's vvvv faint, but I can see a hint of something. 


AFM: Temp rise today at 11DPO! The highest it's been at this point in my cycle ever! :) :) :) Still planning on holding out until tomorrow to test...but I'm feeling encouraged.


----------



## kitty2385

congrats seanelle!!! Good luck all those waiting to test! :dust:

I have major cramping today, think im probably out but still no sign of AF so technically... im still in lol x


----------



## crazychick31

I think I see something too, hoping you get a nice dark line soon x


----------



## littlebabyboy

Testing later this morning! Had worst nights sleep ever tossing and turning. Feel sick too! Need to wee now but don't gave a test yet so will have to pee in a cup and then go get a test!!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

seanelle said:


> Make me number 69 hunni tested today and got my big :bfp: and am on :cloud9:
> :cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone else waiting for their results

Congrats!!!!


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations 

xx*


----------



## littlebabyboy

Well it's bfn for me today ladies! Thought I saw a shadow of a line but think I may have imagined it! Got frer's on buy one get one free so at Lear I can test for free tomorrow!!


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG NO WAY


https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1007.jpg

is this for real??


----------



## ickle pand

I see something Liz but the pic's a bit blurry on my phone. Hopefully it gets a bit clearer once all the pink in the background fades. Take another pic when it has cleared and post it for us!


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> I see something Liz but the pic's a bit blurry on my phone. Hopefully it gets a bit clearer once all the pink in the background fades. Take another pic when it has cleared and post it for us!

It's so noticeable in person! I can't believe my eyes!


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> OMG NO WAY
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1007.jpg
> 
> is this for real??

I can see it! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG, I need to buy a FRER after work!! omg!


----------



## SIEGAL

lizlovelust said:


> OMG, I need to buy a FRER after work!! omg!

I don't know how to read the ones w/o a casing but u seem excited! congrats!


----------



## lizlovelust

Is it normal to not have anything show up in SMU but get a line in FMU?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Liz thats what mine looked like at 9dpo too. I thought it was an evap so I did a FRER the next day and it was clear. GL! I see something there!


----------



## lizlovelust

KozmikKitten said:


> Liz thats what mine looked like at 9dpo too. I thought it was an evap so I did a FRER the next day and it was clear. GL! I see something there!

Omg thank you! did you get a line with SMU too? I got my line with FMU but nothing on SMU :shrug:


----------



## KozmikKitten

lizlovelust said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> Liz thats what mine looked like at 9dpo too. I thought it was an evap so I did a FRER the next day and it was clear. GL! I see something there!
> 
> Omg thank you! did you get a line with SMU too? I got my line with FMU but nothing on SMU :shrug:Click to expand...

I never did SMU but I did mine at 9dpo in the evening (it was my last IC) and it looked like yours. Then I did a FRER the next evening. Then I bought a bunch of dollar store tests and didnt get a pos until after my missed period. My dollar store tests are still not very dark but my FRER's are getting darker.


----------



## lizlovelust

KozmikKitten said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> Liz thats what mine looked like at 9dpo too. I thought it was an evap so I did a FRER the next day and it was clear. GL! I see something there!
> 
> Omg thank you! did you get a line with SMU too? I got my line with FMU but nothing on SMU :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I never did SMU but I did mine at 9dpo in the evening (it was my last IC) and it looked like yours. Then I did a FRER the next evening. Then I bought a bunch of dollar store tests and didnt get a pos until after my missed period. My dollar store tests are still not very dark but my FRER's are getting darker.Click to expand...

So do you think it's still a BFP even if SMU was nothing? :cry:


----------



## kitty2385

im out, AF has arrived, next month feels lucky :D :dust: for all those still waiting this month xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Liz I am not sure. :shrug: I hope so though! Take a FRER later, try to hold your pee for at least 3 hours.


----------



## lizlovelust

KozmikKitten said:


> Liz I am not sure. :shrug: I hope so though! Take a FRER later, try to hold your pee for at least 3 hours.

Oh goodness I'll try! Lol I'm buying a FRER after work today!


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust said:


> So do you think it's still a BFP even if SMU was nothing? :cry:

It could just be that SMU wasn't as concentrated. If you can't wait until tomorrow to retest, make sure you don't drink anything for about 3 hours so that your urine is as concentrated as possible.


----------



## likeaustralia

I got my BFP this morning!!!!!


----------



## kitty2385

likeaustralia said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!

yey congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

likeaustralia said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Another :bfn:. I had my blood drawn yesterday and got my results this morning. I thought I was around 20 dpo based on my opk results. My doctor hates bbt charts, but he looked at mine and thinks that I am 11 dpo today. We rescheduled an appointment for next week if af still doesn't make an appearance.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So do you think it's still a BFP even if SMU was nothing? :cry:
> 
> It could just be that SMU wasn't as concentrated. If you can't wait until tomorrow to retest, make sure you don't drink anything for about 3 hours so that your urine is as concentrated as possible.Click to expand...

Thanks!! Ill try that!


----------



## KozmikKitten

likeaustralia said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

likeaustralia congrats!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ok...all my spotting was very confusing. I spotted from last sunday till yesterday, and I told myself if I was still spotting yesterday I would take a test when we got back from seeing family over thanksgiving. last night, I got a very nice bfp. i'm being very cautious about it, but it was a nice line. :) hoping and praying that she sticks around this time!!!


----------



## doopersgurl

congrats hun


----------



## Queen Bee.

hoping4girl said:


> ok...all my spotting was very confusing. I spotted from last sunday till yesterday, and I told myself if I was still spotting yesterday I would take a test when we got back from seeing family over thanksgiving. last night, I got a very nice bfp. i'm being very cautious about it, but it was a nice line. :) hoping and praying that she sticks around this time!!!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## likeaustralia

Thank you everyone!! I am so excited.. and a little scared.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I caved and tested this morning with FMU and of course got a BFN! I have 2 more days until AF is due to arrive, i know i'm not out just yet but there wasn't even the faintest of faint lines there. I just can't help but think it's over for me for this month. I'll test again on the 30th when AF is supposed to be due if she hasn't already arrived by then.


----------



## kitty2385

mrs.resa i love ur avatar :)


----------



## Mrs.Resa

kitty2385 said:


> mrs.resa i love ur avatar :)

Thanks!:flower:


----------



## KozmikKitten

hoping4girl said:


> ok...all my spotting was very confusing. I spotted from last sunday till yesterday, and I told myself if I was still spotting yesterday I would take a test when we got back from seeing family over thanksgiving. last night, I got a very nice bfp. i'm being very cautious about it, but it was a nice line. :) hoping and praying that she sticks around this time!!!


Sticky sticky dust to you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy Birthday SRARAHAK!!:cake:

:test::test:*TODAY!!* EDAMAME, GIRL FRIDAY, HAPPYBEANY, LITTLEBABYBOY, LIZLOVELUST, NATURENUT, PAULA181, SHARPY1311!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, MSLESLEY, PRETTYLADYY, HARPS, KEELA, KTSMILES, MOMMY2BE7772, HERETOHOPE, SARAHxxx, COASTGIRL, GREATS, MUMMYB2P, CHARLIEKAY, and xx EMILY xx!!!:coffee: :paper:

:wave::wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower: Hi:hi:SEANELLE!! GL :dust: 


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months SEANELLE, LIKEAUSTRALIA, and HOPING4GIRL!!! :happydance::bfp:

So I must address my dear TTC Buddy. We have been through alot since you have joined BnB, and I am so extremely happy to now go through your pregnancy with you. This has truly brightened my day, beyond what you could imagine or possible believe since we have not met. However, I have cherished our chats on here and the trials and tribs that we have gotten through. If I have ever meant H&H 9 mos, it is definitely now. I cannot wait to see your sticky little bean in pics! Nice dark pink lines Hun!! :hugs:

HOPING4GIRL, although we are not TTC Buddies, I have gone through numnerous of my testing threads with you and discussed so much in reference to TTC, one of my threads was started with your journey in mind, today my spirits have been lifted, with you and LIKEAUST, I am smiling from ear to ear. I needed that today, this TTW is breaking me down, thank you! CONGRATS H&H 9 mos!:hugs:

CHARLIEKAY, I totally understand the nerves, hang in there, we will be here when you test. :dust:

DBZ, that chart is looking AWESOME!! :dust:

GL with FMU LIZ, I hope this is your BFP. :dust:

SUPERWOMANTTC, I would probably agree with your doc here and come join the December thread to test! :dust:


LADIES, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #273* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you GEM09 and KITTY2385!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December or January_(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 


*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated** January Thread attached


----------



## likeaustralia

Awww. Thank you, MrsMM. I don't know if it's the hormones or what, but your post made me tear up! I am hoping, Hoping, HOPING that you get your BFP very soon so we can go through pregnancy together!! :Hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yayyy to all the new BFPS!!!!!! I'm so excited. I FREAKING LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## MissInked

I'm out :(


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s! :happydance: :hug: to all that AF got... you will get your :bfp:'s!

It was really nice to come on here today and see some familiar names get their :bfp:'s! H&H 9 months to you girls and FX'd they are all VERY sticky beans!!! 

FX'd for everyone and lots of :dust:!!!


----------



## xBooChanx

I'm out for this month :(

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP and good luck to those who didn't!


----------



## Edamame

I'm out. I've been spotting lightly since last Wednesday, which has never happened before, so was hoping for something today, but AF hit today right on time. My ov day has been all over the place since my chemical in July, so I really hope to see you all in the December thread! We're also going to the doctor now since it has now been a year trying and I turned 35 in Sept. 

Good luck to everyone, and congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah, mrsmm, you made me cry too!! :cry: I want so badly to be excited, but I'm finding it very hard to! I think I'm still in disbelieve, I had myself convinced that it wasn't this month, and I was (maybe am) looking forward to our journey to the infertility clinic in March. Always looking forward!!! Neither DH and I can be happy till we know she will stick...and thats sad. I know, its wrong to be sad when you get a bfp, but I don't knwo what else to do!! :dohh: yes, i'm an idiot :haha:


----------



## likeaustralia

hoping4girl... I really hope your bean is sticky this time! Maybe we can be bump buddies?


----------



## hoping4girl

that would be great!!! hoping i get one!! :haha: (laughing at my stupid negativity is the best way for me to keep positive right now!!) :dohh:
OH! and I failed to mention yesterday was DH's bday!! really hoping for a sticky baby so we can tell everyone we found out on his bday and he can be excited too!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pink mum

i m out


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations LikeAustralia and Hoping4Girl!!! Wishing your both all the stickiness in the world!! H & H 9 months!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

So an update for me....got a BFP last Monday and Tuesday....BFN on Friday and AF on Saturday.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations likeaustralia, seanella and hoping4girl!


----------



## mammawannabe

jeoestreich said:


> So an update for me....got a BFP last Monday and Tuesday....BFN on Friday and AF on Saturday.

so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

I got a clear pos on an IC this morning FMU but now with FRER this evening its a neg... :shrug:


----------



## Jennabee

Hi ladies!! I just tested half hour ago and got a very quick BFP!!! I'm in total shock!! Good luck to everyone in getting their BFP's!! :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Liz - could be too early for the hcg to be built up for the frer to read. Test again in the morning. I had one test that was negative (CVS brand and digital) but it turned out my urine was really diluted and the next day my :bfp: was back.

Jeo: I'm so sorry! :hugs: :hugs:

Jenna: Congrats and H&H 9 months.

Hoping: FX'd for your VERY sticky bean, but totally understand your fears. This is my first pregnancy but my job provides me with too much information and I know that stats. Lots of :dust: to help your bean stick!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Congrats RNTTC2011 on your BFP....i see your close by to where i am. Its interesting to see someone in the bay area. H&H 9 months to you


----------



## lizlovelust

RNTTC2011 said:


> Liz - could be too early for the hcg to be built up for the frer to read. Test again in the morning. I had one test that was negative (CVS brand and digital) but it turned out my urine was really diluted and the next day my :bfp: was back.
> 
> Jeo: I'm so sorry! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Jenna: Congrats and H&H 9 months.
> 
> Hoping: FX'd for your VERY sticky bean, but totally understand your fears. This is my first pregnancy but my job provides me with too much information and I know that stats. Lots of :dust: to help your bean stick!!

Aww congrats,

and you really think it's my BFP then? I could see the line so clear this morning after I took the test, it's faded a little now since it's dried but it's still there!:shrug:


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats a good sign that its still there. Ive read that some of the IC's are more sensitive then the frer. So dont get too down yet. I really think it's there hun_


----------



## DBZ34

BFN this morning at 12DPO, feeling some of my pre-AF symptoms, but temps still up, so there's still hope. I guess I'll just have to see what happens in the next couple of days. AF due on the first. She could be on her way, but I hope she stays away!


----------



## paula181

*Well it looks like i wont be getting pregnant in November as i havent Ov yet  I am starting to get signs that i could be anytime soon  Fx'd

xx*


----------



## happybeany

Ugh. Clear bfn and no period, currently 9 days longer than my record. :(


----------



## janice1972

well girls af was due yesterday but she wasnt shown her face however i did a test last night and it was bfn and did one this morning also bfn im always a 26 day cycle hoping this month isnt just being a one off 28 day,,, fingers crossed il do another test tomorrow if af stays away,
keep goin to toilet to check have got no spotting but a clear sticky discharge when i wipe,,
any ideas ladies


----------



## littlebabyboy

bfp here!!! in shock!!!! kinda of expected it with all the symptoms but still!!! wow!


----------



## Queen Bee.

littlebabyboy said:


> bfp here!!! in shock!!!! kinda of expected it with all the symptoms but still!!! wow!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

littlebabyboy said:


> bfp here!!! in shock!!!! kinda of expected it with all the symptoms but still!!! wow!

Congrats Hun! x


----------



## janice1972

littlebabyboy said:


> bfp here!!! in shock!!!! kinda of expected it with all the symptoms but still!!! wow!

 congtarts hunny x x


----------



## lizlovelust

Today's ICs I see nothing same with FRER:cry:

I think it was a fake second line :cry:

I just don't understand, I've had the nausea, the throwing up, the stabbing breast pain, achy breasts, sore nips, diarrhea, loads of EWCM for days in a row with a tint of yellow... What the heck is wrong with me if I'm not PG?


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations jenna and littlebabyboy!


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust said:


> Today's ICs I see nothing same with FRER:cry:
> 
> I think it was a fake second line :cry:
> 
> I just don't understand, I've had the nausea, the throwing up, the stabbing breast pain, achy breasts, sore nips, diarrhea, loads of EWCM for days in a row with a tint of yellow... What the heck is wrong with me if I'm not PG?

Could you have had a stomach bug since you had nausea, were throwing up and had diarrhoea? Sore breasts and nips are caused by the progesterone surge that you get after ovulation, you just get higher levels of progesterone if your pregnant. 

It's still early days though, so you're not out yet.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Today's ICs I see nothing same with FRER:cry:
> 
> I think it was a fake second line :cry:
> 
> I just don't understand, I've had the nausea, the throwing up, the stabbing breast pain, achy breasts, sore nips, diarrhea, loads of EWCM for days in a row with a tint of yellow... What the heck is wrong with me if I'm not PG?
> 
> Could you have had a stomach bug since you had nausea, were throwing up and had diarrhoea? Sore breasts and nips are caused by the progesterone surge that you get after ovulation, you just get higher levels of progesterone if your pregnant.
> 
> It's still early days though, so you're not out yet.Click to expand...

I didn't really feel ill at all though :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy Birthday MOMMA.BEAR!!:cake: and Happy Anny too:wedding:

:test::test:*TODAY!!* ANNIEDOODLES, AQUAM, BUCKLES, and DBZ34!!:test::test:


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, MSLESLEY, PRETTYLADYY, HARPS, KEELA, KTSMILES, MOMMY2BE7772, HERETOHOPE, SARAHxxx, GREATS, MUMMYB2P, CHARLIEKAY, xx EMILY xx, GIRL FRIDAY, HAPPYBEANY, LIZLOVELUST, NATURENUT, SHARPY1311!!!:coffee: :paper:


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months JENNABEE, TTCinBC, and LITTLEBABYBOY!!! :happydance::bfp:


LIKE, don't tear up Hun, the hormones will keep you crying around this time. I'm just so happy for you and DH. Your determination through everything has paid off and I really am praying for a VERY sticky bean! I hope we get to be bump buddies soon.

HOPING4GIRL, you too? :hugs: No crying, it such a happy time. I have been here through your whole journey since joining BnB, and I know how your nerves are, I would be too. I will jump around and be excited for you until then. I am praying for a VERY sticky bean for you as well! All 3 of us will have to be bump buddies FXD!

PAULA181, join us in the December thread. As many ladies learned this cycle, temping and OPKs helped them pinpoint actual OV, come on over and test for Christmas....:dust:

QUEEN.BEE, nice to see you in here again, How are you holding up Hun? :dust:

CHARLIEKAY, LIZLOVELUST, JANICE1972, and HAPPYBEANY, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #273* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you MISSINKED, xBOOCHANx, EDAMAME, PINK MUM, and JEOESTREICH!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December or January_(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

LIZ, Hun, it is just early days, do not get yourself all worked up, it won't help things:flower:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated** January Thread attached


----------



## Queen Bee.

im doing alright, Am still waiting for AF, Hubby wanting to wait for a few weeks to see if it shows if not he wants me to test again, so hopefully we get a BFP!


----------



## janice1972

MrsMM24 said:


> :cake:Happy Birthday MOMMA.BEAR!!:cake: and Happy Anny too:wedding:
> 
> :test::test:*TODAY!!* ANNIEDOODLES, AQUAM, BUCKLES, and DBZ34!!:test::test:
> 
> 
> :paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, MSLESLEY, PRETTYLADYY, HARPS, KEELA, KTSMILES, MOMMY2BE7772, HERETOHOPE, SARAHxxx, COASTGIRL, GREATS, MUMMYB2P, CHARLIEKAY, xx EMILY xx, GIRL FRIDAY, HAPPYBEANY, LIZLOVELUST, NATURENUT, SHARPY1311!!!:coffee: :paper:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months JENNABEE, TTCinBC, and LITTLEBABYBOY!!! :happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> LIKE, don't tear up Hun, the hormones will keep you crying around this time. I'm just so happy for you and DH. Your determination through everything has paid off and I really am praying for a VERY sticky bean! I hope we get to be bump buddies soon.
> 
> HOPING4GIRL, you too? :hugs: No crying, it such a happy time. I have been here through your whole journey since joining BnB, and I know how your nerves are, I would be too. I will jump around and be excited for you until then. I am praying for a VERY sticky bean for you as well! All 3 of us will have to be bump buddies FXD!
> 
> PAULA181, join us in the December thread. As many ladies learned this cycle, temping and OPKs helped them pinpoint actual OV, come on over and test for Christmas....:dust:
> 
> QUEEN.BEE, nice to see you in here again, How are you holding up Hun? :dust:
> 
> CHARLIEKAY, LIZLOVELUST, JANICE1972, and HAPPYBEANY, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #273* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you MISSINKED, xBOOCHANx, EDAMAME, PINK MUM, and JEOESTREICH!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December or January_(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!!
> 
> LIZ, Hun, it is just early days, do not get yourself all worked up, it won't help things:flower:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated** January Thread attached

i didnt temp or do my ov this month just had so much going on so i dont have a clue when my ov date was,,, i checked my dates over the last 6month june 25 day cycle, july 27, august 26, sept 25, oct 27, nov 26my af was only due yesterday but felf sick for well over week bloated tummy sticky clear discharge boobs heavy but not that tender an i havent slept properly for a week either so fingers crossed x x


----------



## MrsMM24

QUEEN, I agree with DH, wait it out, come join us in December! :dust:

JANICE, sounds good even if it would be better to see temping and etc, but hang in there! :dust:


----------



## TTCinBC

MrsMM24 said:


> :cake:Happy Birthday MOMMA.BEAR!!:cake: and Happy Anny too:wedding:
> 
> :test::test:*TODAY!!* ANNIEDOODLES, AQUAM, BUCKLES, and DBZ34!!:test::test:
> 
> 
> :paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, MSLESLEY, PRETTYLADYY, HARPS, KEELA, KTSMILES, MOMMY2BE7772, HERETOHOPE, SARAHxxx, COASTGIRL, GREATS, MUMMYB2P, CHARLIEKAY, xx EMILY xx, GIRL FRIDAY, HAPPYBEANY, LIZLOVELUST, NATURENUT, SHARPY1311!!!:coffee: :paper:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months JENNABEE, TTCinBC, and LITTLEBABYBOY!!! :happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> LIKE, don't tear up Hun, the hormones will keep you crying around this time. I'm just so happy for you and DH. Your determination through everything has paid off and I really am praying for a VERY sticky bean! I hope we get to be bump buddies soon.
> 
> HOPING4GIRL, you too? :hugs: No crying, it such a happy time. I have been here through your whole journey since joining BnB, and I know how your nerves are, I would be too. I will jump around and be excited for you until then. I am praying for a VERY sticky bean for you as well! All 3 of us will have to be bump buddies FXD!
> 
> PAULA181, join us in the December thread. As many ladies learned this cycle, temping and OPKs helped them pinpoint actual OV, come on over and test for Christmas....:dust:
> 
> QUEEN.BEE, nice to see you in here again, How are you holding up Hun? :dust:
> 
> CHARLIEKAY, LIZLOVELUST, JANICE1972, and HAPPYBEANY, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #273* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch :witch: has shown her ugly face to you MISSINKED, xBOOCHANx, EDAMAME, PINK MUM, and JEOESTREICH!!! :hugs: I hope you join us over in December or January_(posted on front page)_ it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!!
> 
> LIZ, Hun, it is just early days, do not get yourself all worked up, it won't help things:flower:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated** January Thread attached


Awwwww Thanks!!!!


----------



## coastgirl

Got my BFP at 12dpo on sunday!! Woop woop good luck girls xx


----------



## DBZ34

BFN this morning at 12 DPO. 

12DPO: Had a rumbly belly for a bit and was feeling like AF might be trying to show up, but that's stopped. Which is good, because she was knocking on my door a little early. Had a tiny bit of spotting today too. I usually don't spot before AF. Normally, she just shows up full force with little warning. So, I'm not sure what to make of it.

Temp still elevated (sitting at 99.0), but I still have this cold, so maybe it's up because of the illness. I dunno. I guess I'm still playing the waiting game. AF due on the 1st, I'll probably go out and buy another test that day if AF doesn't show her face first.


----------



## lizlovelust

Is it possible to get a faint pos then neg for a few days and still be preg?


----------



## likeaustralia

lizlovelust said:


> Is it possible to get a faint pos then neg for a few days and still be preg?

liz - if I were you, I'd try to go a few days without testing. You're still very early along, so even if you are pregnant, it'd be very early to tell. I got a stark white BFN at 10dpo and a fast, dark BFP at 14dpo.


----------



## SIEGAL

Liz - I also got a negative when I tested early and then when i tested like 5 days later I was pregnant. So give it time. My negative test was at 3W6D and with my last pregnancy I knew I was pregnant at like 3W3D with a test so it can be different.


----------



## hoping4girl

Thanks so much MM!! 
went to the clinic today, I had to get a clinical preg test before they woudl see me. it was +!! so thats a good step...I was supposed to have an appt w/ the nurse today but they moved it to tuesday, and 1st doc appt is next Wednesday. praying and hoping and crossing everything little baby sticks till then!!! ohpleaseohpleaseohplease!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hoping4girl said:


> Thanks so much MM!!
> went to the clinic today, I had to get a clinical preg test before they woudl see me. it was +!! so thats a good step...I was supposed to have an appt w/ the nurse today but they moved it to tuesday, and 1st doc appt is next Wednesday. praying and hoping and crossing everything little baby sticks till then!!! ohpleaseohpleaseohplease!!

I got everything possible crossed for you hun!! :flower:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! :happydance: H&H 9 months! FX'd they are all VERY sticky beans!! :hugs:

Big :hug: to the girls who AF got or who are still in the TWW! Lots of :dust: to you!

And I think MrsMM is right when she suggests to temp and use OPK's. I know it seems like a pain, but it really helps pinpoint things. Just my opinion. It really helped me! 

GL Ladies and FX'd for all of you!!! :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

likeaustralia said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get a faint pos then neg for a few days and still be preg?
> 
> liz - if I were you, I'd try to go a few days without testing. You're still very early along, so even if you are pregnant, it'd be very early to tell. I got a stark white BFN at 10dpo and a fast, dark BFP at 14dpo.Click to expand...

Wow that still gives me hope!



SIEGAL said:


> Liz - I also got a negative when I tested early and then when i tested like 5 days later I was pregnant. So give it time. My negative test was at 3W6D and with my last pregnancy I knew I was pregnant at like 3W3D with a test so it can be different.

Wow neg at 3w? thats crazy!


----------



## kissesandhugs

RNTTC2011 said:


> Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! :happydance: H&H 9 months! FX'd they are all VERY sticky beans!! :hugs:
> 
> Big :hug: to the girls who AF got or who are still in the TWW! Lots of :dust: to you!
> 
> And I think MrsMM is right when she suggests to temp and use OPK's. I know it seems like a pain, but it really helps pinpoint things. Just my opinion. It really helped me!
> 
> GL Ladies and FX'd for all of you!!! :dust:

Yep, definetly helped me too!! First month temping & using OPK's religiously and I got my BFP the 1st time around!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp dropped a bit but I'm still above my cover line, do I still have a chance?


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> My temp dropped a bit but I'm still above my cover line, do I still have a chance?

Maybe it's an implantation dip :winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped a bit but I'm still above my cover line, do I still have a chance?
> 
> Maybe it's an implantation dip :winkwink:Click to expand...

oh I hope so! but this late? 10DPO?


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped a bit but I'm still above my cover line, do I still have a chance?
> 
> Maybe it's an implantation dip :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> oh I hope so! but this late? 10DPO?Click to expand...

Hun that's not late at all! I believe implantation can happen from 6dpo-12dpo maybe later :shrug: but I know for sure until 12 dpo!!


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped a bit but I'm still above my cover line, do I still have a chance?
> 
> Maybe it's an implantation dip :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> oh I hope so! but this late? 10DPO?Click to expand...
> 
> Hun that's not late at all! I believe implantation can happen from 6dpo-12dpo maybe later :shrug: but I know for sure until 12 dpo!!Click to expand...

oh wow!! Thanks! Oh man I hope it's implantation and not AF on her way.


----------



## KozmikKitten

OMG I cant believe theres 79 BFP's!


----------



## lizlovelust

I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp. 

It's too early for AF for me though!


----------



## ickle pand

Stats update - we're currently at 29% so there's still 3 more BFP's to come for us to get to the average 30% :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!

Ever since I found out I was pregnant I've had cramps AF-like & dull cramps!


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!
> 
> Ever since I found out I was pregnant I've had cramps AF-like & dull cramps!Click to expand...

Really??? I keep running to the bathroom to make sure it's not AF and no AF but I'm not even due for AF for another 3 or 4 days.


----------



## KozmikKitten

ickle pand said:


> Stats update - we're currently at 29% so there's still 3 more BFP's to come for us to get to the average 30% :)

Thanks ickle! I love the stats updates!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm not out yet, but I feel like AF is on her way. :(


----------



## happybeany

So now on CD41. This is depressing! :(


----------



## TTCinBC

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!
> 
> Ever since I found out I was pregnant I've had cramps AF-like & dull cramps!Click to expand...
> 
> Really??? I keep running to the bathroom to make sure it's not AF and no AF but I'm not even due for AF for another 3 or 4 days.Click to expand...


Liz, do you happen to check your cervix at all? I know it's not a way to tell if your pregnant or not, but I noticed that about 3 nights ago it was down lower and it was hard and closed and then the night after if went so far up I couldn't feel it at all anymore.

Actually, after checking my chart I realized that the day before I got my BFP it was even still down low.


----------



## lizlovelust

TTCinBC said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!
> 
> Ever since I found out I was pregnant I've had cramps AF-like & dull cramps!Click to expand...
> 
> Really??? I keep running to the bathroom to make sure it's not AF and no AF but I'm not even due for AF for another 3 or 4 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liz, do you happen to check your cervix at all? I know it's not a way to tell if your pregnant or not, but I noticed that about 3 nights ago it was down lower and it was hard and closed and then the night after if went so far up I couldn't feel it at all anymore.
> 
> Actually, after checking my chart I realized that the day before I got my BFP it was even still down low.Click to expand...

I can never reach it, I've tried feeling for it and I think my fingers are way too short...:dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

I just tried feeling for it now and I can't reach it.


----------



## TTCinBC

lol, Well it also helps with tracking O. So if for some reason you have to have another cycle, I'd give it a try. But same day, same position(on toilet works best I think lol) And just see if you can feel it at all during your cycle.


----------



## errn

:thumbup::bfp::dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

TTCinBC said:


> lol, Well it also helps with tracking O. So if for some reason you have to have another cycle, I'd give it a try. But same day, same position(on toilet works best I think lol) And just see if you can feel it at all during your cycle.

I think my fingers are just too short. :dohh:


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol well some ladies have their partners do it for them


----------



## ickle pand

My fingers are too short too or maybe it's my arms lol! I tried to get my DH to do it but he refused so I just have to go with temps, CM and my CBFM.


----------



## Queen Bee.

errn said:


> :thumbup::bfp::dust:

Congrats!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations errn and coastgirl!


----------



## AquaM

What an amazing number of BFPs!! Congratulations to November moms to be. 

AFM, AF is one day late no symptoms apart from mild cramping on one side. Had very very sore boobs earlier in the week (very unusual) and then it suddenly stopped. BFN this morning. Suspect the witch is on her way. I'll probably see you all in December. Just means I have to hope for a new year bean rather than a Christmas one.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm having AF like cramping and so so so so soooo much gas :dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

Looks like I wont get my BFP in November.... Moving to December thread as my AF nor BFP hasn't come yet.


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

End of November! Looks like some of you will follow this chart right into December! GL!:dust:

Really only works to look at this if you know (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.
(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

Last day of the month ladies! Looks like some of you will be testing into December. Alot of you just learned that your cycles are not the same all the time, and the important thing, that it doesn't come on the same day every month and LP is different from time to time. No worries, all of you will still count for a November BFP (if November was original testing date) otherwise, I will see you in December Huns!!! :wave:

:test::test:*TODAY!!* ALLIEBABY, CLOUD9, DOOPERSGURL, MRS.RESA, PHINEAS, POSTALMOM, READY4NUMBER 2, and VANIILLA!!:test::test: 


:paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, ASHLEYANN, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, PYSCHNUT09, JBELL157, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, TTCPOSTTVR, MSLESLEY, KEELA, KTSMILES, HERETOHOPE, SARAHxxx, GREATS, MUMMYP2B, CHARLIEKAY, xx EMILY xx, HAPPYBEANY, NATURENUT, SHARPY1311!!!:coffee: :paper:


:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months COASTGIRL and ERRN!!! :happydance::bfp:

Welcome ERRN :wave:

LIZ, I don't think you should have been testing in November, come on over to December. Each month, I have noticed that your cycles are trying to get regular, likely from coming of BC, temping and OPKs will help you pinpoint if you don't get BFP this cycle. GL :dust:

RNTTC, thanks! I try to let everyone know that it is a pain to temp and even OPKs but the results and learning your TRUE cycle is amazing!!

DBZ, still doing good on that chart, no AF, hang in there! :dust:

DBZ34 and AQUAM, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #302* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

**First Page Updated** January Thread attached


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - My fingers are crossed so hard for you! I really hope you get your BFP this cycle. I'll be keeping an eye on the Dec thread. :hugs:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Sorry so late with update! Aunt Flo showed up. We are making plans for next month. Hope we get a Christmas surprise! Happy and healthy 9 months to all the BFPers and see you you next month for all you others. December will be our Lucky month. :happydance:


MrsMM24 said:


> Last day of the month ladies! Looks like some of you will be testing into December. Alot of you just learned that your cycles are not the same all the time, and the important thing, that it doesn't come on the same day every month and LP is different from time to time. No worries, all of you will still count for a November BFP (if November was original testing date) otherwise, I will see you in December Huns!!! :wave:
> 
> :test::test:*TODAY!!* ALLIEBABY, CLOUD9, DOOPERSGURL, MRS.RESA, PHINEAS, POSTALMOM, READY4NUMBER 2, and VANIILLA!!:test::test:
> 
> 
> :paper: :test: Waiting to hear updates for you ladies, BABYDOODLES, CLENNA91, JUSTKIA, AKILGORE, BABY_MAYBE, JENNABEE, NAVYWAG, CARLICAREBEAR, EMLETS, FFIGHTERWIFE, GEORDIE BOO x, LALALEN, ANNLAV, FERTILESOUL, JENNIFERAM, PROMISE07, AMANADAMB1108, JEOESTRICH, LINDSLOU, LOTTE, POOKERS, ROMPY, TYLER LEWIS, GAIJN, MELLYMOMMY, I_HEART_PANDA, JANICE1972, QUEEN BEE., TELLA, ASHLEYANN, CHARLIEKAY, DINIDANI, MAYBE2012BABY, MICH31, BABYGIRL 1, HANGIN_ON_AGS, NEWHOPE11, SPAGGY37, MELISSA x, SMALLBLUESTAR, TNKZMOM, TAMMY1974, BECYBOO_x, LEKKERSLAAP, MRSFAZZ, MRSINE, EVERHOPEFUL, TAMMY77, FOXYKINS, LAURAMAN17, MIXEDBEAUTY, MLAN, PYSCHONUT09, JBELL157, SWEETCURLY79, 2IVY2, MIKAYLASMOMMY, WISHFULx1, MEADOWLARK, TTCPOSTTVR, DEARBABY, MSLESLEY, PRETTYLADYY, HARPS, KEELA, KTSMILES, MOMMY2BE7772, HERETOHOPE, SARAHxxx, GREATS, MUMMYB2P, CHARLIEKAY, xx EMILY xx, HAPPYBEANY, LIZLOVELUST, NATURENUT, SHARPY1311!!!:coffee: :paper:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months COASTGIRL and ERRN!!! :happydance::bfp:
> 
> Welcome ERRN :wave:
> 
> LIZ, I don't think you should have been testing in November, come on over to December. Each month, I have noticed that your cycles are trying to get regular, likely from coming of BC, temping and OPKs will help you pinpoint if you don't get BFP this cycle. GL :dust:
> 
> RNTTC, thanks! I try to let everyone know that it is a pain to temp and even OPKs but the results and learning your TRUE cycle is amazing!!
> 
> DBZ, still doing good on that chart, no AF, hang in there! :dust:
> 
> DBZ34 and AQUAM, BFN and no :af: is still a good sign, it could be early, look at *page #302* the diagram shows you the time line, without temping it is hard to see a clear temp change to confirm OV so how are you all confirming that you OV on that exact date? If you don't get that BFP this cycle, temping will be so awesome for you! A BFN means that it could be too early, there is still some chasing to do, no :af: :spermy:= still chasing that eggy!!!:dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated** January Thread attached


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out this month and that means I'm out until February. :( AF showed up today, a day early, but I was ready for her. I figured the temp drop this morning was her about to show. And my temps must be elevated due to the cold I'm trying to fight off. I suppose my temps will settle down in a few days now that I'm free to take medicine with the good stuff in it. Oh well. I'm still rooting for all you lovely ladies! 

Congrats to the new BFPs!! Sorry to those that AF got. I wish she would just stay away...


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Well ladies i'm out, AF arrived last night. Looks like i'll be heading over to the december thread


----------



## lillichloe

I just wanted to stop back in and say congrats to all the new BFPs and for those of us who didnt get ours lots of baby dust to us for a christmas bfp!!! I would love to give my hubby a positive HPT on christmas day!


----------



## PinkPeony

Sorry - I'm super late with my update. AF showed up way early :( grrrrr

But.... Congrats to everyone on their BFP's!! And to the folks that are out this round like me - next month is gonna be the one!! :dust:


----------



## keela

AF finally showed 6 days late... On to December


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So the end of November has been and gone and it's December. I loved sharing this journey with all of you wonderful ladies. Massive congrats to those of us who got our BFPs, and massive :hugs: for the losses. But lots of :dust: to those on the December thread and hope to see you in First Tri soon xx


----------



## happybeany

Day 42... no af, bfn, on to december for me! xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Morning My November Testers and Mommies!!!

December is HERE!!!

So sorry that AF flew in on you MOMMY2BE7772, DBZ34, MRS RESA, LILLIECHLOE, PINKPEONY, and KEELA!! I hope to see you back when you are ready in December!!! If you have the longer cycles, January it is!!! Both links are posted on the front page! GL FXD! :dust:

Thanks sooo much LIKEAUSTRA and KMBABY for stopping back in to check on us! We will be in December TTC to get to your status! :flower:

HAPPYBEANY, see you in December!!! :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

I'll be waiting patiently for your Feb thread, MrsMM, if you're still up for doing them by then. :) I hope I won't see you there though...Fx for a Dec BFP for you!! :dust:


----------



## doopersgurl

well ladies only jus mananged to get on here. The witch knocked on my door yesterday :-( on to december. Startin to doubt my body now . Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## dinidani

got my bfp xx


----------



## doopersgurl

congrats hun :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

congrats


----------



## babyblueskye

:happydance: congratulations x x x


----------



## MrsMM24

That is AWESOME news DINIDANI!!! I am updating this front page with the AWESOME-NESS! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


*AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (listed on first page) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

dinidani said:


> got my bfp xx

Congrats!!


----------



## rdy4number2

November is a no for me I guess. Not that I got my period yet, but it's past November and I never got a bfp. Waiting on af still.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats!


hoping4girl said:


> ok...all my spotting was very confusing. I spotted from last sunday till yesterday, and I told myself if I was still spotting yesterday I would take a test when we got back from seeing family over thanksgiving. last night, I got a very nice bfp. i'm being very cautious about it, but it was a nice line. :) hoping and praying that she sticks around this time!!!


----------



## babygirl1

I dont think i have posted on here in a great long while but...................BFP!!!!!!!

I've been going thru hell with this one ...had 2 pee sticks and a blood test that said negative...finally went to the gyno because i was 25 days late as of this passed monday....she felt the uterus and said nope dont think you're preggo....but we'll run the blood anyway to check hormones and see whats up........next morning


B F P ! she confirmed it via telephone
says im not close to 8 weeks as my cycle would suggest
but more like 4-5 weeks and we'll know when i go Jan 3 for my scan lol

i dont care how many weeks i am i'll take it lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

babygirl1 said:


> I dont think i have posted on here in a great long while but...................BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been going thru hell with this one ...had 2 pee sticks and a blood test that said negative...finally went to the gyno because i was 25 days late as of this passed monday....she felt the uterus and said nope dont think you're preggo....but we'll run the blood anyway to check hormones and see whats up........next morning
> 
> 
> B F P ! she confirmed it via telephone
> says im not close to 8 weeks as my cycle would suggest
> but more like 4-5 weeks and we'll know when i go Jan 3 for my scan lol
> 
> i dont care how many weeks i am i'll take it lol

congrats hun!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS BABYGIRL!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


You were testing on teh 11th and 26th...


BFPs still coming from some of the ladies with extremely long cycles....


----------



## BeverleyLN

Suffered a miscarriage at 5 weeks.... confirmed today with a ultrasound :cry:


----------



## Queen Bee.

BeverleyLN said:


> Suffered a miscarriage at 5 weeks.... confirmed today with a ultrasound :cry:

so sorry bev :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

BEVERLEY, so sorry to hear of your news :hugs: my thoughts and preayers are with you and your family at this time. :hugs:


----------



## RNTTC2011

So sorry Beverley :hugs:! My thoughts and prayers go out to you!

Congrats Babygirl! :happydance:


----------



## babygirl1

thanks everyone


so sorry Beverly.


----------



## mrsine

Finally ovulated! Day 41...so I guess my testing date spilled into december. Will keep you updated


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSINE, come on over to December Hun! We have room for you! Looks like a Christmas BFP for you!!!

*AFM...* Not much to report, checkign in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## polishtycoon

Hi All - 

Just an update that I got my BFP in November after having my Mirena moved back on August 8th! Woo hoo. I am now 6 weeks preggo - yahoo!


----------



## Queen Bee.

polishtycoon said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Just an update that I got my BFP in November after having my Mirena moved back on August 8th! Woo hoo. I am now 6 weeks preggo - yahoo!

congrats


----------



## RNTTC2011

polishtycoon said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Just an update that I got my BFP in November after having my Mirena moved back on August 8th! Woo hoo. I am now 6 weeks preggo - yahoo!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## mrsfazz

Hi!!

I have been very busy and slck with keeping you guys up too date. Well the witch got me last week so I obviously o'd late. Onto another cycle. Congrats to all of you who got your BFP and lots of :dust: to those of you in the same boat as me


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS POLISH, wishing you a H&H 9 mos!:happypdance:

MRSFAZZ, it is a busy time, I have 3 threads up, Dec, Jan, and Feb. Come on through. So sorry that the witch snuck in on you! GL in furute cycle!


----------



## PrettyLadyy

Haven't been on bnb for a while but got bfn


----------



## MummyP2b

I finally got my BFP!! I did get af after that cycle in november but today I found out I'm expecting :) xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

congratz


----------



## Bug222

yay congrats!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS MUMMYP2B!!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!!! Did you join the December thread after November AF? I will update....


----------



## babydrms

MummyP2b said:


> I finally got my BFP!! I did get af after that cycle in november but today I found out I'm expecting :) xx

Congrats!


----------



## MummyP2b

MrsMM24 said:


> CONGRATS MUMMYP2B!!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!!! Did you join the December thread after November AF? I will update....

No I didn't join that one cos I kinda took a big back seat and didn't come on here. Where is it? Are you able to send me a link?

Thank you girls! :) SO happy! xx


----------

